# The R9 290 -> 290X Unlock Thread



## airisom2

*WARNING: FLASH AT YOUR OWN RISK*

*Hawaii Info is in the Download Section of the Guide*

*Please read this post first before posting questions about your graphics card (if it unlocks, how to unlock, etc.).*

*There have been a few incidents of having an unstable card after unlocking to a 290x, so tread carefully. If you're just receiving a new 290, hoping to unlock it shortly afterwards, please play around with the card for a couple days so you know how it behaves. Afterwards, you can try flashing. If you notice any symptoms that didn't occur with the stock BIOS, like having lower fps/scores in whatever you're playing/benching, you're unstable, etc., immediately flash the default bios back.*

*Some people have also had more stability and unlock success using a 290x bios matching their AIB 290 card (i.e. Sapphire 290x bios on Sapphire 290). So, if you're experiencing stability issues, and/or your card won't unlock, you may want to try that out if the Asus 290x/PT1/PT3/etc. bios doesn't work right for you.

Also, if you're having problems with the drivers installing even though you have an unlockable card, check Techpowerup's BIOS database to find a bios that matches the default bios version on your card (i.e. 015.44.000.007.000000- use GPU-Z to find your bios version).*



Spoiler: Mining



Just a heads up for everyone, I'd appreciate it if you didn't talk about mining in this thread. There are other threads more appropriate for that topic. Thanks









The following threads are more suitable for mining discussion:

290 and 290X Litecoin Mining Performance

[Official] BitCoin LiteCoin DigitalCoin And all crypto currencies Club And General Information...

Other coin mining threads





Spoiler: R9 290 Unlock Guide






Spoiler: 1. First things first




Make a backup of your ROM. Do this by dumping the ROM using GPU-Z



Spoiler: Picture







Benchmark your card so you can compare it later on.






Spoiler: 2. Downloading the Software



TheFiles.zip 2180k .zip file


It includes atiflash.exe, an Asus 290x rom, hp format tool, and the windows 98 boot files. It also includes Memory Info, and Hawaii Info.






Spoiler: 3. Checking if your card is Unlockable




Run Hawaii Info. If the numbers don't look like either one of these, then your card is locked. Any results other than the results below means your card is locked. Your Hawaii Info results HAS to match either one of these in order for your card to be unlocked to a 290X.
*More info on Hawaii Info HERE.*

Code:



Code:


RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

Code:



Code:


RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000







Spoiler: 4. Making your USB Drive Bootable




Extract all of the files
Open up the Windows 98 Archive you downloaded and extract it to a folder.
Open up the HP Format tool. Make sure you select the drive you want to make bootable, and that FAT32 is checked.
Check the "Create DOS Startup Disk box, and link it to your extracted windows 98 folder.
Format the drive. It should be bootable now.






Spoiler: 5. Preparing your USB Drive for Flashing




Copy ATIFlash.exe to the root directory of your USB Drive.
Drag your 290X ROM on the root directory as well. To avoid the Windows 8.3 filename with other roms you might use (i.e. asusflas~1.rom), shorten the name of the rom to like 7 characters.
Now, your drive is set up.






Spoiler: 6. Preparing your 290 for Flashing




Turn off your computer, and switch the BIOS selector on your R9 290 so that it's closest to the power connectors. That's the Uber position (the 290 doesn't have an Uber BIOS, both switch positions are copies of the 290 Quiet BIOS). The Quiet switch position is the one closest to your video connections.
Take out all other PCI devices, including multiple R9 290s.
We're flashing them one at a time so that if your card bricks up or doesn't respond like it should to the flash, you still have another good card to use.






Spoiler: 7. Flashing your R9 290




Boot from your USB drive. You shoud get a CLI.
Type DIR to verify that ATIFlash and your ROM are on the drive.
Use this command to flash: atiflash.exe -f -p 0 romname.rom
The flashing process should take around 10sec.
Rinse and repeat for any other 290s that you have that you would like to flash (turn off computer, swap out cards, and repeat the process, making sure you have the card on the Uber switch position).






Spoiler: 8. The Aftermath




When you restart your computer, you may have a low resolution desktop. This is fine.
Wait for the drivers to reinstall on your card, and restart the computer again.
Open up GPU-Z to see if there are any changes to your shaders and clock speed.
To confirm that you successfully flashed your card, run some benchmarks and compare it to your original score.






Spoiler: Putting the stock ROM back on




If you found out you were unsuccessful in your flash, or you just want to flash it back, here's how you do it.
Take your backed-up ROM that you did in Step 1, and transfer it to your bootable USB drive.
Turn off your computer, and make sure your 290's switch is in the Uber position. Again, remove any other PCI devices, including multiple 290s.
Turn on your computer, and flash the stock rom using this command: atiflash.exe -f -p 0 romname.rom
Yup, it's the same one as before.
Reboot your computer, and after the drivers reinstall, you should have a completely stock card again!









Spoiler: Unbricking Your Card




Put the stock rom on your bootable USB drive.
Get a spare card, and throw it in the primary PCIe slot in your computer.
Put your 290 in another slot, with it switched to the faulty bios.
Put your video cables on your backup card and boot from your USB drive
Type this in: atiflash.exe -i
This will show you what adapter number your card is. It should say Hawaii, along with the card you're using to boot.
Whatever your adapter number is, remember it because you'll need it for the following command
Now, type in atiflash.exe -f -p x stockrom.rom
x will be the adapter number of your card.
Give it about 5sec. reboot your computer, switch your 290 back to primary, and you should be good.






Spoiler: Fixing the Black Screen until Windows is Booted Error (not showing POST)



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tomsom*
> 
> Strange problem occurred after I flashed my 290 with the ASUS 290x BIOS. I can no longer see POST as I am booting, the screen does not come on until windows is fully loaded. Which in turn means I can't revert the BIOS because my monitor is just blank until windows is finished loading.
> 
> What do i do about this?
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same problem with my XFX R9 290. Just follow these steps:
> 
> 1. Flip the bios switch on the card to the position with the original bios
> 2. Boot to the flash drive (command line)
> 3. Flip the bios switch on the card to the position with the Asus bios
> 4. Run atiflash.exe -ai and verify the information represents the Asus bios
> 5. Flash the original bios using the same command you used to flash the Asus bios (changing the bios name used in the command, of course)
> 
> PM me if you need anymore info.
Click to expand...





*Techpowerup R9 290 ROM Database*
*Techpowerup R9 290X ROM Database*



Spoiler: Other R9 290X ROMs



ASUS 290X ROM.zip 104k .zip file


ASUS290ROM.zip 43k .zip file


PT1 Custom ROM.zip 42k .zip file


PT3 Custom ROM.zip 42k .zip file


PT1T.zip 42k .zip file


Non-Reference Bioses (to use with non-reference cards that can't unlock although having the right numbers on Hawaii Info):

SapphireTri-X290X.zip 42k .zip file


PCS290XPerformanceQuiet.zip 198k .zip file


Credit goes to @zackbummente for uploading the Tri-X BIOS, and @buddatech for dumping the BIOS. Thanks guys








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> ...pt1 is a normal bios with no limits, so it has natural droop. pt3 is the same but with no droop. pt3 is inherently more dangerous obviously since it will actually feed more volts than you input. And when we figure the droop involved it is actually a lot more volts. I prefer droop, its safer imo. I want to be the one in control of how much droop I'm affected by and not a predetermined offset.


*PT1T BIOS Description:*
Quote:


> Credit for this bios goes to xnotx2:
> 
> This is the PT1 290x bios that has modified ssid and vid (video id) that tricks the motherboard into thinking it is a 290 bios. It's for when the motherboard boots with a black screen, but can still hear the windows start up chime. (Motherboard fussy with mismatched ID's)


*BE CAREFUL WITH THESE ROM FILES*. The PT1/PT3/PT1T Bioses have the potential of destroying your card if you don't know what you're doing. The PT1/PT3 ROMS will allow you to adjust the slider to 2V, which translates roughly to 800W to your card. The maximum for this card is around 525W. Also, keep in mind that there is only one clock speed setting. If you have it at 1000Mhz, it will stay at 1000Mhz, even when it's idling.

The Asus 290/x bioses allow you to adjust the voltage up to 1.4v using ASUS GPUTweak. All of the other bioses will officially go up to +100mV in MSI Afterburner.



*Spreadsheets/Forms:*

Inside the following two spoilers are the official results of people who have attempted to unlock their card(s). If you would like to contribute, please fill out the respective form(s) to be added to the respective spreadsheet(s). Thanks











Spoiler: Reference Cards


----------



## Elyminator

ahh good a separate thread maybe now we can get some organization going and see if we can find a real trend good job


----------



## airisom2

ATTENTION POST-FLASHED USERS: Please redo everything if possible







I wanna make this as organized and informative as possible, and re-submitting your results will really help out. Thanks









If you already have your before/after results in a post, feel free to use that.


----------



## overclockFrance

Sapphire 290 :

bios ASUS 290 :



bios ASUS 290X :



No unlock.


----------



## Forceman

If anyone knows of a good shader dependent benchmark we can use to verify these, please post it. I tried ShaderToyMark and Compubench but there aren't a lot of scores to compare to.


----------



## Toss3

Also Sapphire 290 with elpida and no unlock after flashing Asus 290x bios.


----------



## BYOGamingPC

Are the *Sapphire Radeon R9 290 21227-00-40G* and *ASUS Radeon R9 290 R9290-4GD5* currently the only models that are able to flash to the *Radeon R9 290X* BIOS?


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BYOGamingPC*
> 
> Are the *Sapphire Radeon R9 290 21227-00-40G* and *ASUS Radeon R9 290 R9290-4GD5* currently the only models that are able to flash to the *Radeon R9 290X* BIOS?


So far, all Gigabyte, ASUS, and Sapphire cards failed. The main cards that have a high success of unlocking are the XFX and Powercolor 290s. Check the Older 290 -> 290X Flash Results spoiler in the OP for more info.


----------



## basco

dont want to hijack this thread but could you take a look at my prob here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1442692/vc-powercolor-radeon-r9-290-unlocked-into-r9-290x/350#post_21203293

for some odd reason cant get atiflash -force command going.

thanx a lot


----------



## R35ervoirFox

atiflash 4.07 won't work, you need aitflash 4.17.

My sapphire 290 booted with blank screen with both asus and sapphire 290x bioses, so couldn't see if the unlocked


----------



## basco

used the one from kinpincool it says 4.17 and you have to rename it to atiflash


----------



## muhd86

i have ordered 3 sapphire gpus ---wil be geting them max monday or tuesday so will post here if i am able to unlock them with the method speciified --


----------



## Toss3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *basco*
> 
> dont want to hijack this thread but could you take a look at my prob here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1442692/vc-powercolor-radeon-r9-290-unlocked-into-r9-290x/350#post_21203293
> 
> for some odd reason cant get atiflash -force command going.
> 
> thanx a lot


Copy the rom to the usb and then rename it to asus.rom and flash away.

Atiflash -p -f 0 asus.rom


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R35ervoirFox*
> 
> atiflash 4.07 won't work, you need aitflash 4.17.
> 
> My sapphire 290 booted with blank screen with both asus and sapphire 290x bioses, so couldn't see if the unlocked


Thanks. Updated OP.


----------



## basco

thx toss3 but if i start with -f =invalid command
cant find the force command.
bios is same as on tpu databse.
i really tried a lot before posting here but this drives me crazy


----------



## Toss3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *basco*
> 
> thx toss3 but if i start with -f =invalid command
> cant find the force command.
> bios is same as on tpu databse.
> i really tried a lot before posting here but this drives me crazy


don't start with the -f, but atiflash -p -f 0 asus.rom.

Here's a guide: CLICK


----------



## basco

used this guide and from kingpin and pcghx
all same
3 weeks before flashed my asus 7950cu no prob


----------



## youra6

Looks like so far, only cards to have unlocked are PowerColor and XFX cards (and 1 Sapphire card).


----------



## rv8000

No success on a sapphire 290 here, I've tried asus, powercolor, and sapphire 290x bioses no luck with any of them. Seems to be a luck thing until more data comes in.


----------



## ontariotl

It certainly looks like a big crap shoot to get one that will flash with the extra shaders and TMU's. I am certainly curious to see how many actual XFX 290 cards will flash properly.

I'm wondering if we should post where we bought our cards as well? Maybe its a certain shipment as even some XFX wont flash for some of the members here. Just makes me wonder where they bought their card. I really can't see that I would be so lucky to flash 2 of them and hit the jackpot (with exception of a great overclock as some others have seen).

I got mine from Newegg.ca online and they were shipped from L.A.


----------



## tx12

Hi all!
I find this situation about unlockable and not unlockable cards to be very interesting.
I think the main unlock indicator is PCI ID change (from 67B1 to 67B0). It may be a driver who reads this ID and further locks out some of cores.

Why only Powercolor and some XFX are unlockable so far is very strange.

To make things a little more understandable, I'd like to ask to add some more information about the cards you try to unlock:
1. *Its VERY interesting to see a result of flashing the real 290X card with stock 290 BIOS*. All 290X cards should lock to 67B1 ID. It would be very strange if 290X will not change its ID. Since the cards are dual BIOS and of the same reference design, I consider its a safe experiment, but I don't have any of 290 or 290X in hands now. If would be wonderful if someone with 290X will try that.

2. Please post a details of your stock BIOS 290 (non-X) together with unlock results - is it the same as listed on techpowerup?

3. *Post some lot numbers, production date or serial numbers from XFX cards, both unlockable and non-unlockable*. Its possible what only a specific batch of 290 chips is unlockable and card's manufacturing date is the key. The photo of chip's face would be the best, so if you're going to watercooling please make chips photos. Chip marking and date could be meaningful.

There are some theories possible why some cards are unlocked but others don't:

- The worst: some batches of 290 cards may be populated with 290X chips due to shortage of real 290 chips. Doubtful, but still possible.
- A little bit better: some (the very first?) batch of 290 chips was HW protected somehow from ID change, but later chips were not protected to simplify production process.
- The best: there are some difference in boards (like tiny bootstrap jumpers or even resistors like used by NVIDIA). 290 boards must have somewhat different set of bootstraps, but some manufacturers may omit the changes to simplify production. If so, it would be possible to find a difference between 290 and 290X boards and fix it to unlock these not unlockable cards.

If the most of chips have HW locked ID, the lock should be added at the very last stage of manufacturing. Of course, if they indeed test & select 290 / 290X chips basing on chip quality. It shouldn't be possible to run real tests on uncut die or bare crystals because of enormous power dissipation. Chips should all be ready to use and mounted on their BGA substrates to be heatsinked for testing. That leaves only surface methods of HW locks like laser cutting or jumper strapping. So far I saw nothing like that on chip photos.

Will the unlocked cores indeed do their work is another question. Being known bad or untested, extra cores could drive the chip to instability or provide erroneous computational results. For games that's not so bad, so I'f you're not going to use unlocked card for GPGPU it should be safe. The other possible side effect is increased power consumption, but power controls should easily counter it.


----------



## Astonished

Dumb question: If a 290 can be unlocked to a 290x, is it physically the same as a 290x then? And therefor have no difference in performance?


----------



## R35ervoirFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> Looks like so far, only cards to have unlocked are PowerColor and XFX cards (and 1 Sapphire card).


Could you link the Sapphire card, I was under the impression no Sapphire cards unlocked, thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astonished*
> 
> Dumb question: If a 290 can be unlocked to a 290x, is it physically the same as a 290x then? And therefor have no difference in performance?


Yes


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astonished*
> 
> Dumb question: If a 290 can be unlocked to a 290x, is it physically the same as a 290x then? And therefor have no difference in performance?


290 is the same chip as 290X with the some of the cores turned off. Cores are turned off for marketing purposes and to increase yield. Due to high CPU parallelism chip design enables you to take "partially working" chips, turn off poorly working cores and sell for lower price instead of wasting it.
This possiblity makes possible to get lower prices for both fully working and "partially working" chips.

Performance will be different for the fully enabled and locked chips.

As for the card's board - AMD reference boards looks to be the same.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astonished*
> 
> Dumb question: If a 290 can be unlocked to a 290x, is it physically the same as a 290x then? And therefor have no difference in performance?


As stated, it could be physically the same card, but if the locked cores in the 290 are not fully functional/unstable, you won't be getting any extra performance. If they are fully functional and locked just to market a lower-tier product, then you will most likely be able to get a 290X out of a 290. This is all luck, though you may see a trend depending on the early findings of this thread.

This is similar to when AMD's dual core Phenom II CPUs (Phenom II 555) could be fully unlocked to the 955 (Quad core). If the cores were fully functional, then you went from a dual core to a quad core for free. If the cores did not work or were unstable, you would be stuck with the dual or partially locked tri-core CPU.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> If anyone knows of a good shader dependent benchmark we can use to verify these, please post it. I tried ShaderToyMark and Compubench but there aren't a lot of scores to compare to.


Wouldn't pretty much any GPGPU program work for this? For example:
http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2321772

Note that due to the short amount of time to completion on modern high-end GPUs, a width upscaling amount of 800% or even 1600% may be better.

*EDIT:* Though that program apparently uses the CPU quite a bit even with GPU acceleration, so it itself may not be the best choice.

*EDIT 2:* However it's very possible that the difference in amount of GPU shaders would still make a noticeable performance difference. We won't know unless someone tries.







(I'm on a lowly 8800GS, so I certainly can't test it). At the very least it would mean that absolute performance cannot be compared to other people but the relative performance difference between locked & unlocked very well could be.


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R35ervoirFox*
> 
> Could you link the Sapphire card, I was under the impression no Sapphire cards unlocked, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes


Someone put their name into the spreadsheet. Thought the spreadsheet was for successful unlocks only.


----------



## aznever

I was able to unlock an XFX also, with Elpdia memory.

*R9 290 bios @ 55% fan speed.*


*R9 290 bios flashed, download clock to r9 290 speed 947mhz/[email protected] 55% fan speed.*


*R9 290 bios flashed, run @ r9 290x speed 1000mhz/1250mhz @ 55% fan speed.*


*Bios flashed screen information*


----------



## HighTemplar

Hmm... I may have to pick up an XFX or Powercolor 290 then... do the majority of them unlock?


----------



## Forceman

It would be nice if AMD silkscreened their GPUs so we could tell of it was actually 290X cores that are unlocking or just 290s that weren't properly disabled. But a blank GPU doesn't help. Is there anything else to differentiate the 290X PCB or core from a 290 one? Maybe a code or something on the PCB?


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> If the most of chips have HW locked ID, the lock should be added at the very last stage of manufacturing. Of course, if they indeed test & select 290 / 290X chips basing on chip quality. It shouldn't be possible to run real tests on uncut die or bare crystals because of enormous power dissipation. Chips should all be ready to use and mounted on their BGA substrates to be heatsinked for testing. That leaves only surface methods of HW locks like laser cutting or jumper strapping. So far I saw nothing like that on chip photos.
> 
> Will the unlocked cores indeed do their work is another question. Being known bad or untested, extra cores could drive the chip to instability or provide erroneous computational results. For games that's not so bad, so I'f you're not going to use unlocked card for GPGPU it should be safe. The other possible side effect is increased power consumption, but power controls should easily counter it.


Do you think the Device ID can be edited via BIOS editor if the chips aren't laser cut?


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Here's another GPGPU benchmark someone could try and see if the difference in shader-count between locked and unlocked is substantial enough:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1436635/ocn-gk110-vs-hawaii-bench-off-thread/1200#post_21173389

Note that the guide shows selecting "CUDA" for GPU Acceleration, and obviously you'll be selecting "OpenCL" instead.


----------



## eternal7trance

No unlock for me, MSI R9 290 from newegg. It's all good though cause now I can just leave the bios on and run at 1030 core instead of 947


----------



## DarknightOCR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Hi all!
> I find this situation about unlockable and not unlockable cards to be very interesting.
> I think the main unlock indicator is PCI ID change (from 67B1 to 67B0). It may be a driver who reads this ID and further locks out some of cores.
> 
> Why only Powercolor and some XFX are unlockable so far is very strange.
> 
> To make things a little more understandable, I'd like to ask to add some more information about the cards you try to unlock:
> 1. *Its VERY interesting to see a result of flashing the real 290X card with stock 290 BIOS*. All 290X cards should lock to 67B1 ID. It would be very strange if 290X will not change its ID. Since the cards are dual BIOS and of the same reference design, I consider its a safe experiment, but I don't have any of 290 or 290X in hands now. If would be wonderful if someone with 290X will try that.
> 
> 2. Please post a details of your stock BIOS 290 (non-X) together with unlock results - is it the same as listed on techpowerup?
> 
> 3. *Post some lot numbers, production date or serial numbers from XFX cards, both unlockable and non-unlockable*. Its possible what only a specific batch of 290 chips is unlockable and card's manufacturing date is the key. The photo of chip's face would be the best, so if you're going to watercooling please make chips photos. Chip marking and date could be meaningful.
> 
> There are some theories possible why some cards are unlocked but others don't:
> 
> - The worst: some batches of 290 cards may be populated with 290X chips due to shortage of real 290 chips. Doubtful, but still possible.
> - A little bit better: some (the very first?) batch of 290 chips was HW protected somehow from ID change, but later chips were not protected to simplify production process.
> - The best: there are some difference in boards (like tiny bootstrap jumpers or even resistors like used by NVIDIA). 290 boards must have somewhat different set of bootstraps, but some manufacturers may omit the changes to simplify production. If so, it would be possible to find a difference between 290 and 290X boards and fix it to unlock these not unlockable cards.
> 
> If the most of chips have HW locked ID, the lock should be added at the very last stage of manufacturing. Of course, if they indeed test & select 290 / 290X chips basing on chip quality. It shouldn't be possible to run real tests on uncut die or bare crystals because of enormous power dissipation. Chips should all be ready to use and mounted on their BGA substrates to be heatsinked for testing. That leaves only surface methods of HW locks like laser cutting or jumper strapping. So far I saw nothing like that on chip photos.
> 
> Will the unlocked cores indeed do their work is another question. Being known bad or untested, extra cores could drive the chip to instability or provide erroneous computational results. For games that's not so bad, so I'f you're not going to use unlocked card for GPGPU it should be safe. The other possible side effect is increased power consumption, but power controls should easily counter it.


yes, it was good to see the PCB 290 that give these to unlock.

the images that go on the net, I can only see a difference.
but I think only be connected to the supply circuit / VRM.

the 290x is not behind these resitor
not think that the difference in the unlock but is different looks

*Edit: I was watching again and found more differences*

*Edit 2 : I've seen other photos in reviews of 290x with these same components 290.*

R9 290x









R9 290


----------



## chinmi

definetly gonna try buying 2 powercolor 290 now...


----------



## ontariotl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarknightOCR*
> 
> yes, it was good to see the PCB 290 that give these to unlock.
> 
> the images that go on the net, I can only see a difference.
> but I think only be connected to the supply circuit / VRM.
> 
> the 290x is not behind these resitor
> not think that the difference in the unlock but is different looks
> 
> *Edit: I was watching again and found more differences*
> 
> *Edit 2 : I've seen other photos in reviews of 290x with these same components 290.*
> 
> R9 290x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R9 290


Well this gets interesting. Take a look at my XFX R9 290 when I was installing the waterblock . Look familiar compared to the photo of the R9 290X? This might be an indicator to what will flash properly and wont. The plot thickens

http://s81.photobucket.com/user/OntarioTL/media/P1040145_zpsdf798c58.jpg.html

Hopefully a better close up, I can't get it to zoom in.

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j232/OntarioTL/P1040145_zpsdf798c58.jpg

My sad attempt to close up more and circle...



*EDIT*

*The photos mentioned by Darkknight mistakenly stated that the picture of the R9 290 is in fact a picture from Hardware Heaven's review of the R9 290X board so back to square one.*


----------



## blackhole2013

I will just read this for awhile before I decide if I should sell mt 7970 and get one of these ..


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarknightOCR*
> 
> yes, it was good to see the PCB 290 that give these to unlock.
> 
> the images that go on the net, I can only see a difference.
> but I think only be connected to the supply circuit / VRM.
> 
> the 290x is not behind these resitor
> not think that the difference in the unlock but is different looks
> 
> *Edit: I was watching again and found more differences*
> 
> *Edit 2 : I've seen other photos in reviews of 290x with these same components 290.*
> 
> R9 290x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R9 290


So in the top right, is the difference that there are 2 capacitors on the 290 and only 1 on the 290X? Because I forgot to take a picture before I put my waterblock on, but looking down from the top it looks like there is only one capacitor in that top row on my card. And it unlocked. So we may be on to something here.


----------



## ontariotl

See my above post Force


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ontariotl*
> 
> See my above post Force


Okay, we need someone else to check that top right capacitor. You can see it even with a waterblock on (not sure about the ref cooler though), so it should be easy for people to check.

And here's my collected supporting benchmarks.

[/quote]

*XFX R9 290 BIOS @ 1120/1350*



*Asus 290X BIOS @ 1120/1350*



*
R9 290 @ 1180/1375 - 10715/12617*



*Flashed to 290X @ 1180/1375 - 11055/13100*


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ontariotl*
> 
> *Could this be the smoking gun?*


Its gotta be. That's basically a 290X PCB. I'm willing to bet that the two little chips below the GPU on the 290 does something to disable the cores on the GPU, and make it the 290. I don't know what that resistor beside the VRMs does, though. Maybe it somehow restricts power to the VRMs, which may be the reason why people can't clock their 290s as high as the 290Xs. I'm just throwing stuff in the air, though.

I'm sure that if someone is handy with a soldering iron, they could take them off easily. If my XFX has those chips on them, I'll probably flash the 290X BIOS on there, then proceed to removing the resistor/chips. If I break it, I'll carefully put it back together and play stupid when trying to replace it


----------



## DarknightOCR

just disassemble my sapphire and pcb equal to 290x the photo, like xfx , so I think the difference is not here. my 290 not unlock


----------



## ontariotl

Hold it guys, I need to edit my response from before. Checking the source of the picture from Hardware Heaven. Darknight stated it was a R9 290 board, in fact that photo was from a R9 290X review.

*SO NO SMOKING GUN!*


----------



## ontariotl

What I have noticed is Hardware Heaven used the same photo for both 290 and 290X reviews. So as it stands right now we need better photos of both cards with the heatsince/fan shroud to investigate further.


----------



## airisom2

Here's a 290X PCB shot from Vortez



Missing resistor beside the VRMs, and the missing chips below the GPU.

I think the gun still has smoke


----------



## ontariotl

Makes me wonder if the other picture was a review board only and the retails had a revision.

I'm curious to see what other owners have under their shroud. So far Darknight mentioned his looks the same as the board with missing resistors and no go for him for extra shaders.


----------



## eternal7trance

If force really did unlock his shaders, it's really sad that $150 only gets you 3 more fps


----------



## Forceman

Trawling through the 290 owners thread looking at pics, and all of the 290X pics that show the circuit board have one capacitor in the top right, and no chips under the die. Overclockfrance's board also has one cap and no chips, and my card has one cap. But mine unlocked and france's didn't. So we need some more naked 290 pics.


----------



## DarknightOCR

yes indeed my Sapphire 290 has the same pcb of 290x.
so I think the lack of the capacitor
or chips near the gpu does not make any difference in the unlock

my Sapphire R9 290


----------



## airisom2

I found another website that shows pics of the 290X and the 290 (not duplicates). They look the same with both missing the resistors at the top and the two chips at the bottom.

Bit-Tech 290
Bit-Tech 290X

So, if both use the same PCB with the "missing" components, what's keeping the 290 from being unlocked, and does the 290 that has the chips/resistors able to be unlocked? Since DarknightOCR kindly gave us some pics of the Sapphire version, one that's known not to work when flashing, we need a PCB shot of the XFX or Powercolor board, since those are known to unlock to 290Xs.


----------



## ontariotl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> I found another website that shows pics of the 290X and the 290 (not duplicates). They look the same with both missing the resistors at the top and the two chips at the bottom.
> 
> Bit-Tech 290
> Bit-Tech 290X
> 
> So, if both use the same PCB with the "missing" components, what's keeping the 290 from being unlocked, and does the 290 that has the chips/resistors able to be unlocked? Since DarknightOCR kindly gave us some pics of the Sapphire version, one that's known not to work when flashing, we need a PCB shot of the XFX or Powercolor board, since those are known to unlock to 290Xs.


Posted my board that unlocks already


----------



## DarknightOCR

i believe that the unlock has nothing to do with the PCB
but with the GPU itself.

some must have shaders cut off a laser and the other not.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ontariotl*
> 
> Posted my board already that unlocks


Whoa, I forgot that fast








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarknightOCR*
> 
> i believe that the unlock has nothing to do with the PCB
> but with the GPU itself.
> 
> some must have shaders cut off a laser and the other not.


Yup. I think it's safe to conclude that now, unless we find some other differences on these boards.


----------



## aznever

I just went and re-flashed my card from the Asus r9-290x to the official XFX r9-290x bios, and it seems to be unlocked also.

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/147713/xfx-r9290x-4096-131010.html


----------



## ontariotl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznever*
> 
> I just went and re-flashed my card from the Asus r9-290x to the official XFX r9-290x bios, and it seems to be unlocked also.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/147713/xfx-r9290x-4096-131010.html


Need some benchmarks to confirm. But congrats if there is an improvement


----------



## Just a nickname

I wouldn't take any conclusion for now. I bet reviewers are currently investigating this. If it is only a question of luck, then we can guess some GPUs were hardware disabled while some were simply disabled via BIOS. But the question why only certain GPU were physically disabled remains.

Could it be due to AMD producing 290 & 290x at the same time? The unsold/sent 290x were sold as 290 and locked via BIOS. Then came another batch from the actual "real" 290 production laser-cut.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

It'd be nice if the people with unlocked GPUs would run benchmarks other than the typical 3DMark and stuff... theoretically a GPGPU compute benchmark would give a more obvious performance difference.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> It'd be nice if the people with unlocked GPUs would run benchmarks other than the typical 3DMark and stuff... theoretically a GPGPU compute benchmark would give a more obvious performance difference.


I ran Compubench and ShaderToyMark on mine, but I don't have anything to compare them to. I did outscore the reference 290 listed at Compubench though, at stock 290 clocks. I'm going to switch back to the original BIOS here in a few minutes and do a direct comparo.


----------



## aznever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznever*
> 
> I was able to unlock an XFX also, with Elpdia memory.
> 
> *R9 290 bios @ 55% fan speed.*
> 
> 
> *R9 290 bios flashed, download clock to r9 290 speed 947mhz/[email protected] 55% fan speed.*
> 
> 
> *R9 290 bios flashed, run @ r9 290x speed 1000mhz/1250mhz @ 55% fan speed.*
> 
> 
> *Bios flashed screen information*


This is when I ran with the Asus Bios,

and here is the *Bios flashed screen information from Asus r9-290x to XFX r9-290x*


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I ran Compubench and ShaderToyMark on mine, but I don't have anything to compare them to. I did outscore the reference 290 listed at Compubench though, at stock 290 clocks. I'm going to switch back to the original BIOS here in a few minutes and do a direct comparo.


I definitely look forward to the results!


----------



## RedRage

Powercolor R9 290 Flashed to Powercolor R9 290x Bios. Clocks are same on both Bios and Load temps are 61c with Arctic Cooler Accelero.

R9 290 Bios


R9 290x Bios


----------



## Just a nickname

Lower the clock to r9 290 speed.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Could you plese bench something other than 3Dmark and/or Unigine? Particularly a GPU compute benchmark like Compubench and/or ShaderToyMark.


----------



## RedRage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> Lower the clock to r9 290 speed.


I dont need too, the clocks during both runs were equally clocked to 1000mhz core and 1250mhz ram. The difference in performance is the unlocked shaders.


----------



## Just a nickname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRage*
> 
> I dont need too, the clocks during both runs were equally clocked to 1000mhz core and 1250mhz ram. The difference in performance is the unlocked shaders.


It is for comparison purpose. What you get in extra performance from a stock clock 290.


----------



## aznever

Here, I ran the benchmark with CompuBench CL 1.1.3.

*XFX R9 - 290 Bios @ 947mhz*


*XFX R9 - 290 Bios @ 1000mhz*


*XFX R9 - 290x Bios @ 1000mhz*


*Results Compared*


----------



## RedRage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> It is for comparison purpose. What you get in extra performance from a stock clock 290.


I see, I thought it would only be fair to run them both at the same clocks in order to show the performance increase is coming from the unlocked shaders. The moment I run them at different clocks is usually when people start to go nuts telling me that its unfair, which it is for comparison purposes if you are simply trying to show that your card unlocked.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznever*
> 
> Here, I ran the benchmark with CompuBench CL 1.1.3.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Benchmark results
> 
> 
> 
> *XFX R9 - 290 Bios @ 947mhz*
> 
> 
> *XFX R9 - 290 Bios @ 1000mhz*
> 
> 
> *XFX R9 - 290x Bios @ 1000mhz*
> 
> 
> *Results Compared*


It looks like the following three benches from that benchmark may be the most reliable to use for shader-unlocking verification:

Graphics: Raytrace
Image Filter: Sobel - Global Memory Usage
Programming Principles: Sum - Local atomic add
In particular those three had a noticeably larger score increase from the shader unlocking compared to just the clockrate increase.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> It is for comparison purpose. What you get in extra performance from a stock clock 290.
> 
> 
> 
> I see, I thought it would only be fair to run them both at the same clocks in order to show the performance increase is coming from the unlocked shaders. The moment I run them at different clocks is usually when people start to go nuts telling me that its unfair, which it is for comparison purposes if you are simply trying to show that your card unlocked.
Click to expand...

Your benches are fine. Thanks for contributing









Judging from your fps difference, unlocked users can expect a ~6% performance increase by flashing the 290X bios. A 947Mhz stock 290 card to a 1000Mhz flashed 290x card should be a bit more.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> Do you think the Device ID can be edited via BIOS editor if the chips aren't laser cut?


Yes, I think so. But it's not necessary, because stock 290X BIOS with the known good settings is already available.
Anyway, it's very interesting how BIOS is able to control the PCI ID. AMD ASIC should read BIOS code by itself very early in startup process to make it possible. That's definitely a smarter solution than setting PCI ID via resistor set like Nvidia does.
Still, there must be some locking mechanism preventing BIOS from setting the right ID.
If it's on the board, it should be fixable. If it's on the chip itself (laser cut or OTP fuses) the only way to unlock will be a lottery like today.

Still waiting to get my own board for testing.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ontariotl*
> 
> Well this gets interesting. Take a look at my XFX R9 290 when I was installing the waterblock .
> My sad attempt to close up more and circle...


So this card is unlockable XFX with GPU date 1337 (week 37 of 2013).


----------



## Just a nickname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> So this card is unlockable XFX with GPU date 1337 (week 37 of 2013).


1337 = LEET

Intended?


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarknightOCR*
> 
> my Sapphire R9 290


And this is Sapphire, not unlockable with GPU date 1339. Pretty close to the previous unlockable picture with 1337 GPU.


----------



## hotrod717

Woot! I have one! XFX R9 290 w/ Elpida ram.


Stock

Asus R9 290X Bios


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Ok, no offense, but I must ask - why does it seem like 3Dmark and Unigine are always the "go to" benchmarks for _anything_ remotely related to GPU performance?


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> 1337 = LEET
> 
> Intended?


Ha-ha.
I clearly see unlockable XFX chip with date 1337 marked as 215-0852000.
And 1339 chip from Sapphire reads something like 215-0852020 or 215-0852028.
I think that's a catch. Looks like XFX just uses uncut 215-0852000 290X chips for 290 (due to temporarily shortage?).
Need more close up chips photos to prove it.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> Ok, no offense, but I must ask - why does it seem like 3Dmark and Unigine are always the "go to" benchmarks for _anything_ remotely related to GPU performance?


IDK. These are the most popular by far on OCN. What GPU benches come to your mind 1st???


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> IDK. These are the most popular by far on OCN. What GPU benches come to your mind 1st???


It would largely depend on what you were testing for. In this case you are unlocking shaders, so something that is cumpute-shader heavy like GPU-accelerated raytracing comes to mind.


----------



## tx12

I've found a Chinese review of 290/290X:
http://bbs.pceva.com.cn/thread-103106-1-1.html

It clearly (as clear as possible for google translate) says 215-0852000 is a 290X chip and 215-0852020 is 290.
So I'm started to think all you lucky guys just bought full 290X chips for 290 price because of some chip shortage on Powercolor and XFX side.
Sure, that's a nice way to increase sales for these particular brands


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> It would largely depend on what you were testing for. In this case you are unlocking shaders, so something that is cumpute-shader heavy like GPU-accelerated raytracing comes to mind.


Never heard of it. Think I'll wait on running something I never heard of until I see some results. It's obvious it is performing better, but I would like to see a comparison of 290X runs at stock clock and 290 runs at same clocks. I understand some skepticism, but seems your overly eager to to disprove.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Never heard of it. Think I'll wait on running something I never heard of until I see some results. It's obvious it is performing better, but I would like to see a comparison of 290X runs at stock clock and 290 runs at same clocks. I understand some skepticism, but seems your overly eager to to disprove.










GPU-accelerated raytracing isn't the name of a benchmark. You've seriously never heard of raytracing?

Regardless, raytracing was merely an example.

*EDIT:* This post should be relevant to your interests:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznever*
> 
> Here, I ran the benchmark with CompuBench CL 1.1.3.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Benchmark results
> 
> 
> 
> *XFX R9 - 290 Bios @ 947mhz*
> 
> 
> *XFX R9 - 290 Bios @ 1000mhz*
> 
> 
> *XFX R9 - 290x Bios @ 1000mhz*
> 
> 
> *Results Compared*


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> I clearly see unlockable XFX chip with date 1337 marked as 215-0852000.
> And 1339 chip from Sapphire reads something like 215-0852020 or 215-0852028.
> I think that's a catch. Looks like XFX just uses uncut 215-0852000 290X chips for 290 (due to temporarily shortage?).
> Need more close up chips photos to prove it.


A follow up photos from chinese site (MSI review)
R9 290 chip (see the faint mark 215-0852020, just on right from TAIWAN word):


and this is R9 290X uncut chip 215-0852000:


So I think if your 290 card is by chance equipped with 215-0852000 chip, you've got 290X for the value of 290.


----------



## rcoolb2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> A follow up photos from chinese site (MSI review)
> R9 290 chip (see the faint mark 215-0852020, just on right from TAIWAN word):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is R9 290X uncut chip 215-0852000:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I think if your 290 card is by chance equipped with 215-0852000 chip, you've got 290X for the value of 290.


Excellent catch. Now I can get me some XFX and tell quickly.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> A follow up photos from chinese site (MSI review)
> R9 290 chip (see the faint mark 215-0852020, just on right from TAIWAN word):
> 
> 
> and this is R9 290X uncut chip 215-0852000:
> 
> 
> So I think if your 290 card is by chance equipped with 215-0852000 chip, you've got 290X for the value of 290.


Hopefully this is true, will finally have a way to identify un-lockable 290s. Good find.


----------



## ontariotl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Hopefully this is true, will finally have a way to identify un-lockable 290s. Good find.


Now maybe the real results will come in with who has what if they can flash or not as we could possibly know what to look for now. Without looking at the numbers, if its etched in black, its the 215-0852000 (290X) and in etched in faint or white its the 215-0852020 (290). So far it looks like my board has the 215-0852000 chip. That would be nice, then it would mean they were never meant to be lazer cut and the extra shaders and TMU are not defective.

Let's start rolling in the consensus even those who couldn't unlock, possibly verify these new findings.

Awesome find Tx12!


----------



## rv8000

When my Gelid IV gets here monday I'll chime in as my card has not been able to unlock with any 290x bios.


----------



## Just a nickname

No way to know unless you look at the naked chip?


----------



## ontariotl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> No way to know unless you look at the naked chip?


Unlike the memory that you can check with software, it looks like the shroud needs to be removed to veryify this time. Even if the ones who couldn't unlock with the xfx 290 could verify this.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ontariotl*
> 
> Without looking at the numbers, if its etched in black, its the 215-0852000 (290X) and in etched in faint or white its the 215-0852020 (290). So far it looks like my board has the 215-0852000 chip.


Please look at the numbers only. The 020 photo looks faint because that mark was made later in the process by laser cutting. Its not faint at all if you'll look at the right angle.

Of course, that may be a good catch, but I doubt I'll be able to go to the shop and ask to remove heatsink to see that's chip inside








Not a big help in selecting the right card in the shop.

I'm sure these chips must have software differences too but finding them could be tricky. At least if you don't have both cards in your hands.


----------



## Forceman

Man I wish I had remembered to take a picture of my core before I put the block on it. I'd feel better about the flash if I knew it was really a 290X chip on there.

Anyway, I booted my test version of Windows and did some testing with the card in 290 and 290X mode, with both at 290 clocks. I think this should pretty definitively show that they really do unlock.

R290 BIOS @ 947/1250





R290X BIOS @ 947/1250


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Do you think you could run ShaderToyMark at the 290x clocks as well? It'd be useful to see how much of an improvement just a clockrate increase would give compared to the shader unlocking.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Is PowerColor the way to go if I want to try this?
I mean, either way the R9 290 is a great deal.
Thanks, and y'all keep trying to unlock!


----------



## muhd86

there has to be some other way of identifying these gpus

or its a trial n error ---if one bios gets corrupted due to a bad flash can be re flash it --if we switch to the 2nd bios ---

its a hardware switch right ---can it be changed from point a to b while the system is runing .


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> Do you think you could run ShaderToyMark at the 290x clocks as well? It'd be useful to see how much of an improvement just a clockrate increase would give compared to the shader unlocking.


You mean run the 290 at 290X clock speeds? I'll have to wait until I switch the BIOS back later.

In the meantime I flashed the XFX 290X BIOS to my card and it is still unlocked, so it doesn't look like the BIOS you use matters.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You mean run the 290 at 290X clock speeds?


Well, you could run it with the 290x bios at 290x clock speeds as well.







But yes, I mainly meant the 290 at 290x speeds.


----------



## maxmoncada

I would love to have an idea of the success rate from eat brand xfx and power cooler what would you guys say it is if you had to guess 3/10?


----------



## basco

tried all night but same over and over again-driving me nuts.
hope i am doing something really silly.
tried diff usb stick,platforms,bios files....


----------



## DarknightOCR

get the command wrong.

Atiflash -p -f 0 biosname.rom

*- not /*


----------



## basco

man you are my hero-i knew it was stupid error on my side-thx thx thx mr.DarknightOCR!!!!!
flashed all my other cards with / and was ok since 10 years or so-ati+nv cards.


----------



## overclockFrance

My locked Sapphire 290 photographs :







The 290 number is confirmed : 215-0852020


----------



## Imprezzion

That TIM happens to be Liquid Pro / Liquid Ultra?


----------



## overclockFrance

Liquid Pro.


----------



## Toss3

Just placed an order for the XFX 290 to replace my Sapphire 290. Going to see in the next couple of days if it will unlock.







Also hope I'll get a free copy of bf4 (already have one, but would be a nice add-on for when I sell the sapphire).


----------



## Imprezzion

Gutsy move, Liquid Pro on a GPU.

I used Ultra on my old 770 Lightning but I find it quite a dangerous thing to do with all those little resistors and such around the die.


----------



## overclockFrance

Yes, it is dangerous but you can apply some nail varnish on these resistors : problem solved.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> A follow up photos from chinese site (MSI review)
> R9 290 chip (see the faint mark 215-0852020, just on right from TAIWAN word):
> 
> 
> and this is R9 290X uncut chip 215-0852000:
> 
> 
> So I think if your 290 card is by chance equipped with 215-0852000 chip, you've got 290X for the value of 290.


Awesome find tx12! Maybe we can get some more people to verify, and if we get consistent results, I'll post the information in the OP. This could be the end-all way to determine if your card can be unlocked.

Anyways, I'm kinda surprised that we have all of these benchmarks from different people, but very few have filled out the form in the OP. Is there something wrong with it?


----------



## overclockFrance

I return my Sapphire 290 to the shop tomorrow and ordered 1 Powercolor 290.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockFrance*
> 
> My locked Sapphire 290 photographs :
> The 290 number is confirmed : 215-0852020


Thanks for the efforts!
That's another evidence for ASIC difference.


----------



## crazycuz2k

+1 for Powercolor


----------



## tx12

Another plausible theory about uncut 290X in 290 cards is a one-time consequence of tom's hardware's catch on R290X thermal throttling.
AMD said that's all was about incorrect fan speed, but so-called "press card" showed superior performance at the same fan speeds:
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-r9-290-driver-fix,3666.html

The theory is about possible improvement in testing targets for power (like leakage currents) to avoid thermal throttling problems in future.
Its possible that AMD quickly re-screened their stock of 290X and shipped some of too hot chips as 290's without locking and remarking them.
If so, all unlockable cards (not chips, but cards) should be super-fresh, literally made in November.
If your unlockable 290 card (again, not the chip!) was made in October, that theory might be wrong.


----------



## basco

no unlock with sapp290 hynix and pt1.rom but i like the card anyway-changed tim to gelid ex.

mark11\stockbios at 1000\1250:
settings:tess=off+surface opti=off+all others auto


mark13\stockbios at 1000\1250:


mark11\PT1bios at 1000\1250:


mark13\PT1bios at 1000\1250:


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Another plausible theory about uncut 290X in 290 cards is a one-time consequence of tom's hardware's catch on R290X thermal throttling.
> AMD said that's all was about incorrect fan speed, but so-called "*press card" showed superior performance at the same fan speeds*:
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-r9-290-driver-fix,3666.html
> 
> The theory is about possible improvement in testing targets for power (like leakage currents) to avoid thermal throttling problems in future.
> Its possible that AMD quickly re-screened their stock of 290X and shipped some of too hot chips as 290's without locking and remarking them.
> If so, all unlockable cards (not chips, but cards) should be super-fresh, literally made in November.
> If your unlockable 290 card (again, not the chip!) was made in October, that theory might be wrong.


The press card was at 2050rpms, while the sapphire was at 1950, and the asus was at 1850 during the testing. All of the fans were set at 40%, but the rpms for each card were different.


----------



## Haldi

so what about Overclocking results from Powercolor 290 unlocked cards ?

Do they clock as good as normal 290X cards ? Or might they be selected crappy chips ?
1200-1300mhz possible ?


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haldi*
> 
> so what about Overclocking results from Powercolor 290 unlocked cards ?
> 
> Do they clock as good as normal 290X cards ? Or might they be selected crappy chips ?
> 1200-1300mhz possible ?


Obviously if the chip unlocks, it's going to be better silicon, and thus overclock as well as any other 290x.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> The press card was at 2050rpms, while the sapphire was at 1950, and the asus was at 1850 during the testing. All of the fans were set at 40%, but the rpms for each card were different.


Still some difference present on the same RPM's:
Quote:


> Clock rates are higher across the board, as you'd expect after increasing cooling capacity. AMD's own press board now averages 944 MHz, up from 917 MHz. Asus' troubled retail card settles at 863 MHz. Meanwhile, Sapphire crests 906 MHz in our test, on average.


Anyway, if the percent of unlockable cards will drop to zero in next ~2 months, rescreening theory might be true.

Unlock news are in every PC-related media now. If it was only Powercolor that can be unlocked, I'v bet it's their marketing trick, spend a hundred(s) of 290X chips to get a strong trail of raised brand sales in next several months. But that becomes really doubtful with some (most?) of XFX being also unlockable.


----------



## rancor

Another sapphire fail, but the asus rom is amazing for overclocking. Any way to fix the black screen until windows problem because I don't want to switch back to the stock bios.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Obviously if the chip unlocks, it's going to be better silicon, and thus overclock as well as any other 290x.


I don't think it's so obvous. They should overclock no worse than ordinary 290's, but I'v heard 290X is not better than 290 in overclocking.
It's not possible to understand why particular 290 was downgraded from 290X. That could be higher leakage (less overclocking potential) or core failure (with no negative impact to overlocking), or both.

Anyway I see no real reasons in overclocking a card what barely works on its stock clocks without boiling some water, at least if you're not replacing the heatsinks.


----------



## airisom2

Oh, now I see where you're getting at. My guess is that the press card has a less leaky chip, like you previously said. Lower volts at the given clock speed=lower temps, which in the case of Hawaii, equals a higher Mhz ceiling at the specified rpm. I would talk about ASIC quality, but that's opening a bag of worms.


----------



## lurker2501

Thinking of getting a PowerColor card just to try it.


----------



## ontariotl

I'd like to find out from the ones who owns a XFX R9 290 and were not successful in unlocking their card to 290x shaders if they had the laser etched number for the 290 (215-0852020) gpu or the 290x (215-0852000) gpu


----------



## LancerVI

It's a no go for me I think. Used the Asus 290X rom in OP on my Asus R9 290. Flash seems to have went just fine with the usual mission accomplished message. Rebooted, drivers re-installed on their own, rebooted again and GPU-Z showed same info as before, no unlocked shader count, etc I started to have a bit of trouble; when I tried to extract the ROM I just flashed using GPU-Z the screen blacked out and my computer hard locked. Was going to compare file sizes, after flash, just to make sure, but ran into trouble. Bad flash maybe? Didn't seem so.

BTW my switch was flipped to "power side / UBER"

Info:

Asus Radeon R9 290
Hynix Memory
Part # 90YV0560-U0NA00
R9290-4GD5

Edit: Definite NO GO


----------



## airisom2

Well, you're the second person to have problems flashing an ASUS 290. iPDrop flashed one of his, and he had some problems (start reading from here).


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Just bought an XFX 290... Hoping it unlocks, even if it doesn't I have a sweet card with an aftermarket cooler (Gelid) and a free copy of BF4.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Well, you're the second person to have problems flashing an ASUS 290. iPDrop flashed one of his, and he had some problems (start reading from here).


Well, I did some testing anyway, without changing anything. GPU-Z reports a difference of 53Mhz of Core clock (1000 vs 947) and it is testing differently. It's a bit faster now, not sure if that 53mhz could be making up the difference I'm seeing here. Tests ran fine without any problems. Only when I try to backup the flashed rom does it go weird on me.

*Before Flash @ Stock*


*After Flash @ Stock*


EDIT:

Further testing Revealed that yes, the 53mhz did make the difference. Shaders were *NOT* unlocked.


----------



## TooBAMF

Just bought two Powercolor 290s...


----------



## aznever

After going from R9-290 bios to R9-290x bios, I have not experienced any black screen issues.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> Well, I did some testing anyway, without changing anything. GPU-Z reports a difference of 53Mhz of Core clock (1000 vs 947) and it is testing differently. It's a bit faster now, not sure if that 53mhz could be making up the difference I'm seeing here. Tests ran fine without any problems. Only when I try to backup the flashed rom does it go weird on me.
> 
> *Before Flash @ Stock*
> 
> 
> *After Flash @ Stock*


The clock speed difference is the standard difference between stock 290 and 290X cards. You'll need to test at the same clock speeds to see if the shaders unlocked.


----------



## EmZkY

This thread is so INTERESTING. 1 x Powercolor R9 290 ordered!









Their website says BF4 is bundled. I really do hope so.
http://www.powercolor.com/global/products_features.asp?id=493#Specification


----------



## Wabbit16

Subbed. Been waiting 3 weeks for my 280X to arrive and I might just change it for a 290 at this rate









I wonder - the chances are probably slim - if when the non-reference 290s hit the market, they will also be able to be unlocked? I am not a fan of having that leafblower in my computer...


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The clock speed difference is the standard difference between stock 290 and 290X cards. You'll need to test at the same clock speeds to see if the shaders unlocked.


Duh! I didn't even think of that. Thanks for pointing that out. Will test now.


----------



## TooBAMF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmZkY*
> 
> This thread is so INTERESTING. 1 x Powercolor R9 290 ordered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their website says BF4 is bundled. I really do hope so.
> http://www.powercolor.com/global/products_features.asp?id=493#Specification


Nice! Didn't realize BF4 might be bundled


----------



## airisom2

Updated the OP with Unofficial flashes. I feel sorry for Gigabyte, MSI, and Sapphire owners...


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Updated the OP with Unofficial flashes. I feel sorry for Gigabyte, MSI, and Sapphire owners...


i own a MSI 290. mine does 1155/1500 at stock volts, so don't need to be sorry.


----------



## basco

no iam really pleased with sapphire 290.
really fun card for benching and a little bit undervolting +good fan profile makes it a good gaming card too.
my2c
hate to see guys returning their cards just for unlock.


----------



## airisom2

Well, I guess there are some exceptions


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The clock speed difference is the standard difference between stock 290 and 290X cards. You'll need to test at the same clock speeds to see if the shaders unlocked.
> 
> 
> 
> Duh! I didn't even think of that. Thanks for pointing that out. Will test now.
Click to expand...

That's just the obvious difference. Flashing a 290x uber bios removes the tdp limit raises fan speed and base clock by a decent margin. The mere flashing of a 290 to 290x uber bios will obviously make a 290 much faster.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> That's just the obvious difference. Flashing a 290x uber bios removes the tdp limit raises fan speed and base clock by a decent margin. The mere flashing of a 290 to 290x uber bios will obviously make a 290 much faster.


I hear ya, I missed it. But as I'm on water, fans and temps were never an issue for me.

Furthermore, it's a no go. Drop clocks to 947 and it's the same scores as a stock 290. Will fill out the form.

On a good note, I'm able to OC to 1165 / 1350 via MSI Afterburner without problem and the performance seems pretty good, so I'm pretty pleased. Can't wait to add a second card and go 1440p early next year.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> That's just the obvious difference. Flashing a 290x uber bios removes the tdp limit raises fan speed and base clock by a decent margin. The mere flashing of a 290 to 290x uber bios will obviously make a 290 much faster.


The clock speed is the only significant difference unless the 290 was throttling for some reason. As long as you increase the power limit and fan speed of both cards before testing, the only thing that will change is the clock speed (unless memory timings are different, but no one has shown that to be true that I've seen). So account for the clock speed difference and there isn't much left except the shaders.


----------



## Imprezzion

Does a flashed 290 still have unlockable 1.300v adjustment?

And question 2, are VRM temps readable in GPU-Z?

If yes to both, i'll order a Accelero Hybrid to go with my freshly ordered Club3D R9 290.


----------



## airisom2

I believe the 290x ASUS bios will allow you to adjust to 1.3v, but I don't know how high it goes. The PT1 bios goes up to, or over 1.7v.

There are two VRM temperature sensors that you can see in GPU-Z.


----------



## Imprezzion

Aaah great. So, if the Accelero Hybrid (maybe with some modded VRM heatsinks. .







) does a good job at cooling it I might be able to push it way past 1200Mhz. If I decide to keep it and it unlocks


----------



## PontiacGTX

btw would be good which is the ASIC Quality in GPUZ before and after flashing..to see if it changes


----------



## aznever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> btw would be good which is the ASIC Quality in GPUZ before and after flashing..to see if it changes


It does not change, it stays the same.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockFrance*
> 
> I return my Sapphire 290 to the shop tomorrow and ordered 1 Powercolor 290.


+1


----------



## undeadhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Updated the OP with Unofficial flashes. I feel sorry for Gigabyte, MSI, and Sapphire owners...


The only thing to feel sorry here is people even returning cards for a chance to get a "free" working 290x ..... lol. After all this is a gamble, nothing guaranteed


----------



## eternal7trance

It sucks mine didn't unlock but I'm not taking it back.


----------



## Haldi

"your" ? what kind of card ?


----------



## sf101

ordered a powercolor 290 oc . should have it middle of this week or so. give you a update when i get it.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undeadhunter*
> 
> ]The only thing to feel sorry here is people even returning cards for a chance to get a "free" working 290x ..... lol. After all this is a gamble, nothing guaranteed


Maybe I should of said that I feel sorry for the people who have the Sapphire, Gigabyte, and MSI cards hoping to unlock it. So far, none of those cards have been able to be flashed to a 290x. But who knows. Maybe those vendors will notice this thread and swap 290x chips on their 290 boards in order to remain competitive


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undeadhunter*
> 
> The only thing to feel sorry here is people even returning cards for a chance to get a "free" working 290x ..... lol. After all this is a gamble, nothing guaranteed


I totally would; but that would mean dis-assembling my loop. and I DONT want to do that again lol.


----------



## Intensify

been meaning to purchase a new gpu looks like the Powercolor R9 290 is going to be it. Fingers crossed it unlocks even if it dosnt still is a amazing card. Is it prefered to have hynix vram not that you can really tell out of the box?


----------



## airisom2

It doesn't matter. All 290/x cards randomly have elpida or hynix, regardless of the vendor, and they don't influence unlockability. I'm pretty sure that both elpida and hynix perform equally this generation, judging from what overclocks people in the 290/290x owner's club are geting. Some have gotten high mem clocks on Elpida, and some low. The same applies to hynix.


----------



## hipno650

I just tried it with my HIS H290F4GD with both the Asus BIOS and the XFX BIOS i found on techpowerup and no luck from both of them. While I get the increased clock speed and the better voltage options (with the asus .rom) I don't get any unlocked shaders in GPU-Z. benchmarking the card at identical clock speeds confirms this.

oh well it would have been a nice bonus but for $400.00 im not complaining with what I have


----------



## eternal7trance

I just leave mine flashed to the 290x bios even though it didn't unlock. Free 1000mhz clock without having to do anything


----------



## Imprezzion

But isn't it much easier, well in termsterms of being positieve about a unlock yes/no, to just remove the cooler and check the numbers on the chip? The whole xxxxxxxx2020 and xxxxxxxx2000 story?

I mean, when mine comes in all i'll do is quickly remove the Cooper and check the numbers. If it aint a 290x chip there's no use in flashing it either.


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I just leave mine flashed to the 290x bios even though it didn't unlock. Free 1000mhz clock without having to do anything


I would flash it back. Nothing worse than MSI denying your RMA because you forgot to flash the old BIOS back.


----------



## 89ycha

http://www.playwares.com/xe/35748108

This was test done in Korea, a legit site.
done 5 XFX 290s and only 1 success.


----------



## Toss3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *89ycha*
> 
> http://www.playwares.com/xe/35748108
> 
> This was test done in Korea, a legit site.
> done 5 XFX 290s and only 1 success.


Thanks. Just cancelled my XFX order and I'm gonna start looking for a Powercolor one instead.


----------



## leoakirakblo

Here too... 2 Sapphire cards and no streams processor unlocked. I will try another bios later


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> I totally would; but that would mean dis-assembling my loop. and I DONT want to do that again lol.


Absolutely this!!! Especially if you have one that can OC well.


----------



## basco

my unlockable card has marking xxxxxxxxx2020
with my orig sapphire bios the card did not throttle so early.
now on pt1 that i would not recommend with stock cooler .
you run into temps limit too early with 1,150volt


----------



## Toss3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *basco*
> 
> my unlockable card has marking xxxxxxxxx2020
> with my orig sapphire bios the card did not throttle so early.
> now on pt1 that i would not recommend with stock cooler .
> you run into temps limit too early with 1,150volt


So you have an unlockable Sapphire card?


----------



## basco

yes sir did not unlock.its in the 1post spread sheet.

thx for your help yesterday-it was me doing - + \ wrong-been flashing since ages with second command-
so never thought about it.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *89ycha*
> 
> http://www.playwares.com/xe/35748108
> 
> This was test done in Korea, a legit site.
> done 5 XFX 290s and only 1 success.


Nice review and quite a low winning chance. Too bad they didn't pictured stickers from all 5 cards.


----------



## R35ervoirFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I just leave mine flashed to the 290x bios even though it didn't unlock. Free 1000mhz clock without having to do anything


How is that free? You flashed a 290x bios and destroyed your warranty in the process, so you did indeed have to do something. You flashed a bios that does less than nothing and you have no idea if the voltages and settings in the bios won't brick you're card. You've greatly increased the chances that one day you will have to rma your card and on that day you will pay postage and the manufacturer upon seeing an incorrect bios will promptly return your paper weight saying you voided your warranty all because you were too lazy to tick overdrive and select 1000 MHz









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *basco*
> 
> yes sir did not unlock.its in the 1post spread sheet.
> 
> thx for your help yesterday-it was me doing - + \ wrong-been flashing since ages with second command-
> so never thought about it.


I did tell you to use a minus but I guess your brain was too busy replacing "-" with "/"







Seeing as you were able to save using "-" I couldn't understand why flashing was an issue, at least you got it sorted now


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R35ervoirFox*
> 
> How is that free? You flashed a 290x bios and destroyed your warranty in the process, so you did indeed have to do something. You flashed a bios that does less than nothing and you have no idea if the voltages and settings in the bios won't brick you're card. You've greatly increased the chances that one day you will have to rma your card and on that day you will pay postage and the manufacturer upon seeing an incorrect bios will promptly return your paper weight saying you voided your warranty all because you were too lazy to tick overdrive and select 1000 MHz


Sensationalist much? You sound like one of those news teasers - "Can your tap water be slowly killing you? Find out after the game... News Channel 4"


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R35ervoirFox*
> 
> How is that free? You flashed a 290x bios and destroyed your warranty in the process, so you did indeed have to do something. You flashed a bios that does less than nothing and you have no idea if the voltages and settings in the bios won't brick you're card. You've greatly increased the chances that one day you will have to rma your card and on that day you will pay postage and the manufacturer upon seeing an incorrect bios will promptly return your paper weight saying you voided your warranty all because you were too lazy to tick overdrive and select 1000 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did tell you to use a minus but I guess your brain was too busy replacing "-" with "/"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as you were able to save using "-" I couldn't understand why flashing was an issue, at least you got it sorted now


Use as many smiley faces as you like but you're being rude and sensationalist.

He can still get warranty service. Many of us have done this for years. If you need to RMA, flash back prior to sending for repair/replace. Furthermore, a lot of these companies, Gigabyte for one, will charge a nominal fee on some minor self inflicted "wounds" as long as the card isn't physically damaged. (A bricked card for example) $30 bucks was their fee if I remember correctly or thereabouts.

So take it easy with your hyperbole.


----------



## R35ervoirFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Sensationalist much? You sound like one of those news teasers - "Can your tap water be slowly killing you? Find out after the game... News Channel 4"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> Use as many smiley faces as you like but you're being rude and sensationalist.
> 
> He can still get warranty service. Many of us have done this for years. If you need to RMA, flash back prior to sending for repair/replace. Furthermore, a lot of these companies, Gigabyte for one, will charge a nominal fee on some minor self inflicted "wounds" as long as the card isn't physically damaged. (A bricked card for example) $30 bucks was their fee if I remember correctly or thereabouts.
> 
> So take it easy with your hyperbole.


There is no hyperbole here, if his card dies with that bios on it, then he can't flash it can he? Whether sensationalist or not my point was less about warranty and more about how pointless it is to leave a 290x bios on a 290 card that doesn't unlock or did that point completely fly over both your heads?


----------



## Kipsofthemud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> But isn't it much easier, well in termsterms of being positieve about a unlock yes/no, to just remove the cooler and check the numbers on the chip? The whole xxxxxxxx2020 and xxxxxxxx2000 story?
> 
> I mean, when mine comes in all i'll do is quickly remove the Cooper and check the numbers. If it aint a 290x chip there's no use in flashing it either.


But it's not sure if that theory is correct - it's just a theory







We dont have enough 'samples' to draw a conclusion about that theory yet. I'd still try to flash it if I were you









I'm waiting for your results I hope you get to unlock it - I'll order a club 3d 290 straight away then lol


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R35ervoirFox*
> 
> There is no hyperbole here, if his card dies with that bios on it, then he can't flash it can he? Whether sensationalist or not my point was less about warranty and more about how pointless it is to leave a 290x bios on a 290 card that doesn't unlock or did that point completely fly over both your heads?


This just goes to show how much you are TROLLING and HARASSING people in this thread.

If the card were DEAD, then the card is DEAD. They would have no way to tell what Bios is on the card, since the card itself is DEAD. I highly doubt they have an eeprom reader.
And if they did surgery to repair a part that died and THEN Saw the bios was flashed, well, you'd get the card back anyway--FIXED.

So stop trolling.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R35ervoirFox*
> 
> There is no hyperbole here, if his card dies with that bios on it, then he can't flash it can he? Whether sensationalist or not my point was less about warranty and more about how pointless it is to leave a 290x bios on a 290 card that doesn't unlock or did that point completely fly over both your heads?


Because then I don't have to have a program up everytime to get the clock I want.

Also, if the card dies with the bios on it, it doesn't matter anyways since you won't be able to see it. If the card has an issue and I need to send it in, you can flash back and be ok. Speaking from personal experience, when I've had to RMA a card with another bios or a custom air cooler on it, as long as I send it back almost exactly the way it was then they don't care. Warranty denial is more for damage to the card and that kind of stuff.

I can tell you're not speaking from personal experiences based on your comments so I forgive you


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, when my Sapphire 7970 died with aAccelero strapped to it they wouldn't accept warranty even though I put stock cooler back on.

Their story: It's not the original TIM so coolers been swapped. Say byebye to yer warranty.

So, now I got a 7970 non-Ghz hanging on my wall with a blown RAM VRM...

I decided to order a Powercolor at MaxICT and see if they actually deliver it. If they don't i'll still get a Club3D but I doubt they are 290x chips as the only ''OC'' model is the Powercolor. And the whole reason they use 290x chips is probably the ''OC'' part


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, when my Sapphire 7970 died with aAccelero strapped to it they wouldn't accept warranty even though I put stock cooler back on.
> 
> Their story: It's not the original TIM so coolers been swapped. Say byebye to yer warranty.
> 
> So, now I got a 7970 non-Ghz hanging on my wall with a blown RAM VRM...
> 
> I decided to order a Powercolor at MaxICT and see if they actually deliver it. If they don't i'll still get a Club3D but I doubt they are 290x chips as the only ''OC'' model is the Powercolor. And the whole reason they use 290x chips is probably the ''OC'' part


There are certain companies that give you crap about it. I usually stick with MSI/Gigabyte/HIS/EVGA depending on what I need.

Edit: But for the previous conversation, coolers are different from bios flashing when it comes to how a warranty is handled.


----------



## Kipsofthemud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, when my Sapphire 7970 died with aAccelero strapped to it they wouldn't accept warranty even though I put stock cooler back on.
> 
> Their story: It's not the original TIM so coolers been swapped. Say byebye to yer warranty.
> 
> So, now I got a 7970 non-Ghz hanging on my wall with a blown RAM VRM...
> 
> I decided to order a Powercolor at MaxICT and see if they actually deliver it. If they don't i'll still get a Club3D but I doubt they are 290x chips as the only ''OC'' model is the Powercolor. And the whole reason they use 290x chips is probably the ''OC'' part


MaxICT...I wish you the best of luck. I hope you don't plan on sending it back if it doesnt unlock









I was hoping you'd get your Club3D delivered today


----------



## Imprezzion

So was I but they;re out of stock at Afuture which is my fave shop when it comes to service, and I bought a 4th 2600K to bin just now so I can't realy afford to also buy a R9 290 now.. Still have to sell my 2nd 780 so.. haha


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> I believe the 290x ASUS bios will allow you to adjust to 1.3v, but I don't know how high it goes. The PT1 bios goes up to, or over 1.7v.
> 
> There are two VRM temperature sensors that you can see in GPU-Z.


The Asus 290X bios will allow up to 1.408v with GPU Tweak. Right now, Gpu Tweak is the best oc'ing software available for 290/290X. May change when AB finally patches to allow voltage adjustment with all reference bios'. But limit will probably be 1.3v. If Trixx gets an update, 1.38v was limit on Tahiti.


----------



## airisom2

Ah, okay. So, that means we're dealing with around 1.35v after vdroop.


----------



## R35ervoirFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Because then I don't have to have a program up everytime to get the clock I want.
> 
> Also, if the card dies with the bios on it, it doesn't matter anyways since you won't be able to see it. If the card has an issue and I need to send it in, you can flash back and be ok. Speaking from personal experience, when I've had to RMA a card with another bios or a custom air cooler on it, as long as I send it back almost exactly the way it was then they don't care. Warranty denial is more for damage to the card and that kind of stuff.
> 
> I can tell you're not speaking from personal experiences based on your comments so I forgive you


Sorry I didn't mean to be rude, hadn't drank my coffee









If you enable Graphics OverDrive in CCC, it will save whatever clock setting you set. Even if you uninstall the driver and install a new one, the same clock setting is kept.
I remember when cards had these serial number stickers on them, I rma'd my card and they sent it straight back saying no sticker no warranty, even though I had proof of purchase.
Depends on the company ofc, either way not a major issue.


----------



## smartdroid

I will try to flash my 2 saphire's later, and will report back, but with little hope.


----------



## Kipsofthemud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Ok


----------



## Exostenza

I have been considering buying a powercolor 290 lately to see if I can unlock it as I had an unlocked 6950 and it was pretty awesome. I just don't get why people are returning their cards and going to great lengths for a 3% increase... It seems completely negligible as long as your 290 is OC'd a bit.

Anyone care to elaborate on their thoughts?

I have decided to hold off and just buy a third party cooled card when they end up coming out as that seems to be where the best bang for the buck lies considering the price of the coolers separate from the reference models. Also non-ref cards tend to have better components etc...


----------



## Sprinkles169

Thank you for this guide! Maybe I'm lucky for once, but I unlocked it perfectly fine on my XFX. Using the ASUS.ROM bios.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Made this account just to report and thank yall.


----------



## airisom2

Welcome to OCN, and thanks for contributing









I hope my incoming XFX 290 is unlockable too. If not, then oh well. It's still a great performing card.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> I will try to flash my 2 saphire's later, and will report back, but with little hope.


any luck flashing the sapphire r290 gpus


----------



## jerrolds

How are these unlocked 290x performing when overclocked? Are they just relabelled 290X, meaning they can overclock as well as any off the shelf 290X?

Or are they binned somehow


----------



## Slomo4shO

I wonder if the AIB cards for Gigabyte, Sapphire, Asus, and MSI will unlock.


----------



## Epsi

To buy or not to buy a XFX 290. Can't decide, never had a XFX before.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprinkles169*
> 
> Thank you for this guide! Maybe I'm lucky for once, but I unlocked it perfectly fine on my XFX. Using the ASUS.ROM bios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made this account just to report and thank yall.


Are you sure it unlocked? I certainly hope it did, that'd be great, but I had the same increase in scores and your screenshots show the 53mhz difference in core clock. (947 vs 1000) Lower your clocks to 947 and retest and see what scores you get. GPU-Z isn't necessarily an accurate indicator of whether it unlocked or not, but your test results will be.


----------



## veedubfreak

I have a good feeling about my XFX cards. When I was installing my blocks, I happened to notice that the cards have 1337 in their serial. They already overclock pretty well, so I'm hoping with this bios I'll be able to push them farther. At the moment I'm running 1190 core and 1500 memory in crossfire.


----------



## zpaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRage*
> 
> Powercolor R9 290 Flashed to Powercolor R9 290x Bios. Clocks are same on both Bios and Load temps are 61c with Arctic Cooler Accelero.
> 
> R9 290 Bios
> 
> 
> R9 290x Bios


Here is mine non X just at defaults.
Strange ...


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

And that's why we should be using a specifically shader-focused benchmark.









Me and Forceman tried to vouch for things like ShaderToyMark and Compubench, but alas everyone just kept benching with 3Dmark and Unigine like always...


----------



## veedubfreak

Welp, looks like I got lucky.



Why does my 2nd card show a 32bit bus width though?


----------



## ontariotl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> Welp, looks like I got lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> Why does my 2nd card show a 32bit bus width though?


It's just an anomally or it coud be the second card with power saving turned on. Reboot your PC and see if it will report the same findings. If so, reflash the second card again. I had to do that and I only seen it once after the second reflash. The rest of time I had the correct information.


----------



## Kipsofthemud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> Welp, looks like I got lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> Why does my 2nd card show a 32bit bus width though?


What brand are your cards?


----------



## DarknightOCR

XFX


----------



## rv8000

Sapphire r9 290, cannot unlock with any 290x bios.



Apologies for the unfocused picture, too late now


----------



## ontariotl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Sapphire r9 290, cannot unlock with any 290x bios.
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the unfocused picture, too late now


I can see enough that's its the xxx2020 GPU so no way to unlock unfortunately


----------



## Astonished

Just received my XFX 290.

Flashed to ASUS.ROM, shaders stayed the same.

Ran a Firestrike, scored higher after the flash.


----------



## DarkZR9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> And that's why we should be using a specifically shader-focused benchmark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Forceman tried to vouch for things like ShaderToyMark and Compubench, but alas everyone just kept benching with 3Dmark and Unigine like always...


No the difference is that RedRage is running windows 8.1 which runs on average 4 fps less than Win 7 in Valley which is what the other guy is using.


----------



## DarkZR9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf*
> 
> Here is mine non X just at defaults.
> Strange ...


You are running win 7 and the other guy is using win 8 which runs roughly 4fps slower in Valley than win 7. The scores are right where they should be given the OS differences.


----------



## DarkZR9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ontariotl*
> 
> I can see enough that's its the xxx2020 GPU so no way to unlock unfortunately


But its 1337 breh! you have a great chip.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkZR9*
> 
> No the difference is that RedRage is running windows 8.1 which runs on average 4 fps less than Win 7 in Valley which is what the other guy is using.


My point was that programs like ShaderToyMark and Compubench showed a larger performance difference with the shader unlocking than does 3Dmark and Unigine.


----------



## DarkZR9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> My point was that programs like ShaderToyMark and Compubench showed a larger performance difference with the shader unlocking than does 3Dmark and Unigine.


I understand that but either way its enough to prove that the card has unlocked.


----------



## smartdroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> any luck flashing the sapphire r290 gpus


No unlock for me


----------



## hotrod717

I just ordered my waterblock and will be posting pics of chip and Id#' within the week. 290X chip is 290X chip. I think we have enough information in performance difference and chip id that we can determine what is what without having a non owner, that is several generations behind current tech, dictate what programs are needed to verify.


----------



## fragamemnon

Oh my ...









I just called my local vendor and he said they had a couple of Powercolors the other day. Now they are bought out.








I shall hopefully receive a phone call as soon as one arrives in stock.

Wish me luck that it happens soon, guys! Am excite. :weee:
Can't wait to see the naked PCB.

Sapphires are in stock but yeah..no.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> So this card is unlockable XFX with GPU date 1337 (week 37 of 2013).
> 
> 
> 
> 1337 = LEET
> 
> Intended?
Click to expand...

Easter egg of the century!


----------



## Rustynails

I will check my card tonight if it unlocks.
if you remove the heat sink of the card can you tell if it unlocks with out changing the bios?


----------



## Gilgam3sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rustynails*
> 
> I will check my card tonight if it unlocks.
> if you remove the heat sink of the card can you tell if it unlocks with out changing the bios?


it's easier to just flash BIOS than removing the heatsink...


----------



## Jonez

3d Club R9 290
Accelero Xtreme III

Success it seems:

Before:


After:


I was going to submit some Fire Strike results but my cpu is not as highly overclocked as my before results. I'll see if i can get back with that and some gpu overclocking results as well.


----------



## tx12

That's the first report about 3D Club, thanks!


----------



## ontariotl

Awesome! It's been a win/win with these XfX cards all around. First unlocking the extra shaders and now being able to redeem for BF4 codes even though I bought mine a week before the promo started









Thanks XFX for both bonuses!


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonez*
> 
> 3d Club R9 290
> Accelero Xtreme III
> 
> Success it seems:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> I was going to submit some Fire Strike results but my cpu is not as highly overclocked as my before results. I'll see if i can get back with that and some gpu overclocking results as well.


----------



## Imprezzion

I'll see if I can scrape enough cash together to buy a Club 3D as well but I doubt it









It'l be another week for my paycheck so..


----------



## sobol

Excited as you can be, I've received 290 PowerColor OC Today. I bought it from Kikatek UK.
Tried unlock and it worked no problem


----------



## jerrolds

How high are these unlocked 290X's overclocking? Are they somehow binned or just chosen at random to be put in 290s?

Or did Powercolor/XFX decide to use their 290X inventory for 290s...


----------



## DarkZR9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerrolds*
> 
> How high are these unlocked 290X's overclocking? Are they somehow binned or just chosen at random to be put in 290s?
> 
> Or did Powercolor/XFX decide to use their 290X inventory for 290s...


My Powercolor runs fine at 1200mhz core with 1.28vc under load so I have room for more.


----------



## veedubfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerrolds*
> 
> How high are these unlocked 290X's overclocking? Are they somehow binned or just chosen at random to be put in 290s?
> 
> Or did Powercolor/XFX decide to use their 290X inventory for 290s...


I was able to push 1190/1500 on the 290 bios, but I didn't really have time to play around with the Asus Tweak last night to push it. Hopefully with a bit more voltage over what the MSI AB Beta17 gives I'll be able to get over 1200.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerrolds*
> 
> Or did Powercolor/XFX decide to use their 290X inventory for 290s...


I doubt they've decided to make a giveaway. After all, they need to pay AMD for these chips.


----------



## Rustynails

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> it's easier to just flash BIOS than removing the heatsink...


WELL i asked because i will be changing the refrence hs to the gelid


----------



## veedubfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rustynails*
> 
> WELL i asked because i will be changing the refrence hs to the gelid


So far it looks like white serial = no go, black serial = maybe.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ontariotl*
> 
> Awesome! It's been a win/win with these XfX cards all around. First unlocking the extra shaders and now being able to redeem for BF4 codes even though I bought mine a week before the promo started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks XFX for both bonuses!


I wonder why XFX is the only one doing the BF4 bundle right now. I really want to order a PowerColor because there has not yet been a single report of one not unlocking yet, but I really want BF4 and there have been numerous reports of the XFX not unlocking...


----------



## TooBAMF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> I wonder why XFX is the only one doing the BF4 bundle right now. I really want to order a PowerColor because there has not yet been a single report of one not unlocking yet, but I really want BF4 and there have been numerous reports of the XFX not unlocking...


I ordered the Powercolors. With XFX it looks like your chances are 50% or less. You're still saving $90 (assuming it unlocks) going with Powercolor even if you buy BF4 at $60. Personally I'm going to pick it up for $48 or less on Black Friday.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Welp... I just took the plunge and ordered an XFX 290. Really crossing my fingers here. If I get 2816 cores + BF4 for just $399, that will probably be the best deal I have ever scored. If it doesn't unlock, it will be up on the OCN marketplace...

I almost went with PowerColor, but free BF4 is worth the risk to me and if I have to sell it, I can refrain from registering the card so whoever I sell the card to will get a lifetime warranty on it, increasing the re-sale value for me.

Should be here on Thursday, I'll report back!


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Welp... I just took the plunge and ordered an XFX 290. Really crossing my fingers here. If I get 2816 cores + BF4 for just $399, that will probably be the best deal I have ever scored. If it doesn't unlock, it will be up on the OCN marketplace...
> 
> I almost went with PowerColor, but free BF4 is worth the risk to me and if I have to sell it, I can refrain from registering the card so whoever I sell the card to will get a lifetime warranty on it, increasing the re-sale value for me.
> 
> Should be here on Thursday, I'll report back!


Same situation right here. My XFX R9 290 came in just 30 minutes ago, but I'm about 6 hours away from putting it in my machine.









Crossing my fingers for us both!









I'll need to digest the unlock guides first, and then I'll post up unlock results as soon as possible.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> Same situation right here. My XFX R9 290 came in just 30 minutes ago, but I'm about 6 hours away from putting it in my machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crossing my fingers for us both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll need to digest the unlock guides first, and then I'll post up unlock results as soon as possible.


Anxious to hear your results!


----------



## Epsi

Same here. I just ordered a XFX also, can't wait till it gets here. Really hope it unlocks.


----------



## prostreetcamaro

Installed an accelero extreme III on my unlocked XFX 290 and man what a HUGE difference in temps on both the core and the VRM's. Tops out at 58c on the core and 65c on VRM 1 and 47c on VRM 2


----------



## Gilgam3sh

I bought a Powercolor 290, will get it tomorrow, if it unlocks which I truly hope, then I sell the Sapphire one....


----------



## iamhollywood5

I still can't figure out why they are selling fully-functioning dies as cut-down 2560 core parts. The 290Xs are always sold out despite costing $150 more, which would lead one to believe the yields are pretty low and AMD is sitting on a ton of chips that aren't fully-functional but can work as 2560 core parts. If availability on the 290X is so low, why cut them down and sell them as 290s instead??


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I feel like everyone is getting either an XFX or Powercolor 290 with either an Accelero or Gelid... Those companies must be making bank right now.


----------



## TooBAMF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> I still can't figure out why they are selling fully-functioning dies as cut-down 2560 core parts. The 290Xs are always sold out despite costing $150 more, which would lead one to believe the yields are pretty low and AMD is sitting on a ton of chips that aren't fully-functional but can work as 2560 core parts. If availability on the 290X is so low, why cut them down and sell them as 290s instead??


Has the "mistake" theory been debunked?

The majority of brands are 100% locked. XFX may have had to deal with higher demand because of the BF4 bundle but it seems that more people have locked brands.

I find it hard to believe that Powercolor is still producing 290s with 290X chips. If they had a "bad" batch with accidental 290X chips that would explain the high success rate so far, but as people continue to get unlockable cards from newer batches it seems less and less likely to be a mistake. I just don't understand why one brand, Powercolor in particular, would have such a drastically different strategy.


----------



## MintyOne

Hi all,

After a good day of making sure my sapphire 290(hynix) I recieved yesterday was working without any problems in games/benches I decided to try flashing to 290x.

I used the asus 290x rom from the op. I switched the bios to the one closest to the power connectors and flashed from a usb drive using atiflash -f -p 0 asus.rom. It ran successfully but upon reboot I get the black screen issue and cannot see ,the cpu bios screen.

Changed the bios switch and everything is working fine but I would like to recover the other bios position.

Can I boot with the bios in position 1, flip the switch to position 2, then run the same atiflash -f -p 0 stock.rom command?


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> I still can't figure out why they are selling fully-functioning dies as cut-down 2560 core parts. The 290Xs are always sold out despite costing $150 more, which would lead one to believe the yields are pretty low and AMD is sitting on a ton of chips that aren't fully-functional but can work as 2560 core parts. If availability on the 290X is so low, why cut them down and sell them as 290s instead??


It's not proven that the unlocked 290X chips in 290 cards are fully qualify to (unknown) 290X standards.
I still believe unlocked chips in 290 cards were coming from re screening of "hot" 290X'es causing too much throttle in silent mode. If so, that stock will deplete soon and forever.
Other possibility is a conspiracy theory of Powercolor marketing move to put 290X chips inside 290 cards and run a rumor of unlockability to get a long lasting trail of increased sales. But I highly doubt it because some other brands like XFX and Club 3D was also found to be unlockable. Still, only Powercolor looks to be 100% unlockable (ATM). That maybe a mere logistic consequence of AMD shipping of (possibly) re screened unlocked chips mostly to Powercolor and partially to some other brands, but not to widest brands like Asus, Sapphire and Gigabyte.

I think the best way to get correct information about these unlocks is to ask AMD directly. But you'll need to be a media person from Anandtech or THG to do it successfully.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MintyOne*
> 
> Can I boot with the bios in position 1, flip the switch to position 2, then run the same atiflash -f -p 0 stock.rom command?


Yes, I think that should work. Try -ai command first to query info about the bios to make sure you're switched to Asus copy successfully.


----------



## ontariotl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I feel like everyone is getting either an XFX or Powercolor 290 with either an Accelero or Gelid... Those companies must be making bank right now.


Nevermind the waterblocks that have been sold so far for this hot puppy. Everywhere I look they are all sold out. That's not the norm for a new card.


----------



## veedubfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ontariotl*
> 
> Nevermind the waterblocks that have been sold so far for this hot puppy. Everywhere I look they are all sold out. That's not the norm for a new card.


EK is pretty much the only company with a waterblock currently for sale though. That doesn't help with availability. Personally I'm leaning towards aggressive binning and chip lottery going to XFX and Powercolor.


----------



## Haldi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ontariotl*
> 
> That's not the norm for a new card.


It was for the 7970.
At least here in the lower part of central europe.

Ek, Aquacomputer and Koolance. Thats it, right ?

Switzerland is horrible ~.~ Koolance? Never heard of! EK ? only sold by Aquatuning - sold out. Aquacomputer? 2 store has them... has them? nope! can order them from abroad... i should get mine in 3-4 days.... they said.
Same goes for the GPU. 290X nearly all sold out. 290 all sold out. you can find 1 or two stores who import them from somewhere else... Hope mine will arrive before friday ~.~


----------



## shiv15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> EK is pretty much the only company with a waterblock currently for sale though. That doesn't help with availability. Personally I'm leaning towards aggressive binning and chip lottery going to XFX and Powercolor.


If you order from FrozenCpu, I have read/heard that they fulfill the backorders pretty quickly as they get stock in. This is for the EK block.

Also, XSPC has a block which should be released very shortly. See the facebook image I pulled from their page. Tomorrow is the magical "two weeks" from that comment.



https://www.facebook.com/pages/XSPC/186277998125590


----------



## NorcalTRD

Has anyone been able to compare the unlocked 290 to a true 290X yet?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****h4xx*
> 
> Has anyone been able to compare the unlocked 290 to a true 290X yet?


No one has both cards, at least not yet. But there have been plenty of unlocked benchmarks posted, we just need someone with a 290X to run some. Compubench or ShaderToyMark would be nice to see, since they should be CPU independent.


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> No one has both cards, at least not yet. But there have been plenty of unlocked benchmarks posted, we just need someone with a 290X to run some. Compubench or ShaderToyMark would be nice to see, since they should be CPU independent.


From my experience almost nothing is independent with computers.
Almost always will other hardware or even the connecting mediums cause real world differences.

The only way for us to really know is back to back testing of an unlocked 290 and a real 290X on the same system.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****h4xx*
> 
> The only way for us to really know is back to back testing of an unlocked 290 and a real 290X on the same system.


Well, get everyone to chip in and send me a 290X and I'll be happy to test them for you.


----------



## NorcalTRD

Im officially a part of the gamble.
Ordered my Powercolor R9 290.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Will a unlocked 290 not OC as good? Also even if you unlock will its be 100% stable?

I was able to unlock my AMD Reference 290 to 290X.


----------



## MintyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Yes, I think that should work. Try -ai command first to query info about the bios to make sure you're switched to Asus copy successfully.


I updated the bios for my motherboard and I could then see the mb bios screen with the card in the 290x position.

Unfortunately no unlocked shaders. It is a good overclocker though. It can hit 1200 core on the stock cooler. It is a bit on the loud side with the fan turned up.

I do have an arctic extreme III to throw on there when I get motivated.

Tnx for the help though.


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MintyOne*
> 
> I updated the bios for my motherboard and I could then see the mb bios screen with the card in the 290x position.
> 
> Unfortunately no unlocked shaders. It is a good overclocker though. It can hit 1200 core on the stock cooler. It is a bit on the loud side with the fan turned up.
> 
> I do have an arctic extreme III to throw on there when I get motivated.
> 
> Tnx for the help though.


What manufacturer?

Currently it looks as though all are locked except for a few XFX.
All Powercolor 290's have unlocked.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****h4xx*
> 
> What manufacturer?
> 
> Currently it looks as though all are locked except for a few XFX.
> All Powercolor 290's have unlocked.


A few? The majority of XFX 290s sold in the US have been reported to unlock here on OCN. There was one article only 1 card unlocking out of 5 but that was in China.

The official spreadsheet in this thread shows 5 out of 6.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Will a unlocked 290 not OC as good? Also even if you unlock will its be 100% stable?
> 
> I was able to unlock my AMD Reference 290 to 290X.


Why don't you try it out? Find your max OC on both stock BIOS and 290X BIOS


----------



## Thrall

I got my XFX 290 in today and had no luck with unlocking. Bios took, but gpu-z didn't show extra shaders and uniengine valley scores only changed 1% at the same 947 clock. For what its worth I've posted all the info I can find on my card to try and help others. Just a thought though, but the outside of my xfx box shows pcb version 1.1. Can anyone who unlocked a xfx card see what version their pcb is? If 1.0's unlock, it would make for a really easy way to tell if a card will unlock.


----------



## MintyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****h4xx*
> 
> What manufacturer?
> 
> Currently it looks as though all are locked except for a few XFX.
> All Powercolor 290's have unlocked.


Sapphire with hynix mem. Asic 78.5%


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ***h4xx View Post
> 
> What manufacturer?
> 
> Currently it looks as though all are locked except for a few XFX.
> All Powercolor 290's have unlocked.
> 
> A few? The majority of XFX 290s sold in the US have been reported to unlock here on OCN. There was one article only 1 card unlocking out of 5 but that was in China.
> 
> The official spreadsheet in this thread shows 5 out of 6.
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ZealotKi11er View Post
> 
> Will a unlocked 290 not OC as good? Also even if you unlock will its be 100% stable?
> 
> I was able to unlock my AMD Reference 290 to 290X.
> 
> Why don't you try it out? Find your max OC on both stock BIOS and 290X BIOS thumb.gif


1. Go look at the lists compiled of which cards unlock and which dont.
The official spreadsheet shows only 3 of about twelve have properly unlocked. All the others either didnt unlock or had errors.

2. The only way to know for sure is to have one person with one system test both a standard 290x and an unlocked 290.
If I tested a 290 and he tested a 290x our other system components would skew the results.
Also neither a 290 stock bios or a 290 on 290x bios equates to a genuine 290x for the purpose of this test.


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MintyOne*
> 
> Sapphire with hynix mem. Asic 78.5%


Yeah, sorry man but so far no Sapphire's have been unlocked.
Only Powercolor's and a few XFX.


----------



## r0cawearz

I did it! Got my card earlier today and finally had time to install and unlock it.

XFX 290 to ASUS 290x


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall*
> 
> I got my XFX 290 in today and had no luck with unlocking. Bios took, but gpu-z didn't show extra shaders and uniengine valley scores only changed 1% at the same 947 clock. For what its worth I've posted all the info I can find on my card to try and help others. Just a thought though, but the outside of my xfx box shows pcb version 1.1. Can anyone who unlocked a xfx card see what version their pcb is? If 1.0's unlock, it would make for a really easy way to tell if a card will unlock.


Damn! Another locked XFX =/ You're scaring me man, making think about refusing my shipment on Thursday lol. If I hear a bunch of reports of unsuccessful flashes before Thursday I'll just send the package back because as soon as I open the box, the "return only, no refund" policy kicks in and I can't even get a restock-fee-adjusted refund... where did your order from, and when?


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Damn! Another locked XFX =/ You're scaring me man, making think about refusing my shipment on Thursday lol. If I hear a bunch of reports of unsuccessful flashes before Thursday I'll just send the package back because as soon as I open the box, the "return only, no refund" policy kicks in and I can't even get a restock-fee-adjusted refund... where did your order from, and when?


I hate to give you even more bad news, but I'm not having a good time with my XFX R9 290 either. I've tried both the Asus R9 290X and XFX R9 290X roms, and I'm unable to boot...

I read in a previous post that updating the motherboard bios fixed this issue, but I'm not having such luck.









Unless anyone has other suggestions, it looks like I'll be sending this sucker back and likely waiting for the non-reference 290's to release. After all, the only reason I pulled the trigger on a reference model was for it's unlocking potential!

FYI, I purchased the XFX R9 290 from Amazon, if that helps with any theories.


----------



## MintyOne

Yeah updating the MB bios allowed me to see the screen. It was booting into windows fine, I could hear the audio but it wasn't getting a video signal.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> I hate to give you even more bad news, but I'm not having a good time with my XFX R9 290 either. I've tried both the Asus R9 290X and XFX R9 290X roms, and I'm unable to boot...
> 
> I read in a previous post that updating the motherboard bios fixed this issue, but I'm not having such luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless anyone has other suggestions, it looks like I'll be sending this sucker back and likely waiting for the non-reference 290's to release. After all, the only reason I pulled the trigger on a reference model was for it's unlocking potential!
> 
> FYI, I purchased the XFX R9 290 from Amazon, if that helps with any theories.


That's disappointing









I probably should have gone with PowerColor. But I ordered from Newegg just like r0cawearz and his did unlock. Still, chances are looking worse. However, XFX boxes are only sealed with a little sticker instead of a plastic wrapping, and the anti-static bag the card is in isn't sealed shut either, not even by a sticker/piece of tape. I tried out a HIS 7970 like this once, and being extremely careful, I was able to open the box, take the card out, test it for max OC, put it back in the bag and the box, and re-seal it with the original sticker so that nobody would ever tell it was opened, and got a full refund









So I could do that again with this one, but on replacement-only items I'm not even sure if Newegg will refund it even if it's unopened (or at least appears so).


----------



## TooBAMF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> That's disappointing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably should have gone with PowerColor. But I ordered from Newegg just like r0cawearz and his did unlock. Still, chances are looking worse. However, XFX boxes are only sealed with a little sticker instead of a plastic wrapping, and the anti-static bag the card is in isn't sealed shut either, not even by a sticker/piece of tape. I tried out a HIS 7970 like this once, and being extremely careful, I was able to open the box, take the card out, test it for max OC, put it back in the bag and the box, and re-seal it with the original sticker so that nobody would ever tell it was opened, and got a full refund
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I could do that again with this one, but on replacement-only items I'm not even sure if Newegg will refund it even if it's unopened (or at least appears so).


I told you









Still, good luck with your XFX! I didn't have the balls to gamble that much, just on two Powercolors. Mine get here tomorrow, who knows, I could be the first to get locked ones...


----------



## polyzp

Pulled the Gun and ordered an XFX 290 in hope of an unlock! Also got the MK-26 in black with 2 x Akasa 120/140mm x 25mm VIPER R PWM Fan @ 110 CFM @ 21.7 DCB







 Simply the best possible air cooling solution IMO!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I know 4% is not much but if you get 4% for free its a amazing feeling. When i sow 2816 core in GPU-Z i was so dam happy.


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> That's disappointing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably should have gone with PowerColor. But I ordered from Newegg just like r0cawearz and his did unlock. Still, chances are looking worse. However, XFX boxes are only sealed with a little sticker instead of a plastic wrapping, and the anti-static bag the card is in isn't sealed shut either, not even by a sticker/piece of tape. I tried out a HIS 7970 like this once, and being extremely careful, I was able to open the box, take the card out, test it for max OC, put it back in the bag and the box, and re-seal it with the original sticker so that nobody would ever tell it was opened, and got a full refund
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I could do that again with this one, but on replacement-only items I'm not even sure if Newegg will refund it even if it's unopened (or at least appears so).


The easy return policy, no restock fee, and Prime membership I carry all led me to go with Amazon. And as for the decision to go with XFX, Amazon was (and still is) out of stock on the Powercolor. It was my best chance + least risk scenario to go with.









Is there any additional info I can afford about the specific card I have in my possession that might help out with theories? I'd like to help the rest of you thinking about going with XFX any way I can. I plan to ship it back on Thursday, so ask now or forever wish you did!


----------



## 89ycha

lol..
I picked up two XFX 290s.....
one locked one unlocked........ driving me nuts.
Whatever I'll just use them. I'll try to update the pics tomorrow. need some sleep now, actually in my bed with my asus laptop typing this up.

Does anyone know whether I can CF my [email protected] and locked 290??? thx
Night!! at least I got one unlocked.


----------



## TooBAMF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *89ycha*
> 
> lol..
> I picked up two XFX 290s.....
> one locked one unlocked........ driving me nuts.
> Whatever I'll just use them. I'll try to update the pics tomorrow. need some sleep now, actually in my bed with my asus laptop typing this up.
> 
> Does anyone know whether I can CF my [email protected] and locked 290??? thx
> Night!! at least I got one unlocked.


Are the serial numbers sequential?

Edit: *What we NEED is for you to post benchmarks of both cards in single GPU mode, both running the 290X BIOS to see the true shader difference.* This would be a big help in proving once and for all that the shaders are not a placebo from just the BIOS TDP and clock changes.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *89ycha*
> 
> lol..
> I picked up two XFX 290s.....
> one locked one unlocked........ driving me nuts.
> Whatever I'll just use them. I'll try to update the pics tomorrow. need some sleep now, actually in my bed with my asus laptop typing this up.
> 
> Does anyone know whether I can CF my [email protected] and locked 290??? thx
> Night!! at least I got one unlocked.


Yes you can CF them but the unlocked card will only use 2560 of its 2816 shaders, lol


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I know 4% is not much but if you get 4% for free its a amazing feeling. When i sow 2816 core in GPU-Z i was so dam happy.


and it probably increases resale value quite a bit, as I would imagine AMD will start cracking down on this and soon ALL 290 chips will be laser-cut disabled, and you can resell your 290 as a 290X.


----------



## ontariotl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall*
> 
> I got my XFX 290 in today and had no luck with unlocking. Bios took, but gpu-z didn't show extra shaders and uniengine valley scores only changed 1% at the same 947 clock. For what its worth I've posted all the info I can find on my card to try and help others. Just a thought though, but the outside of my xfx box shows pcb version 1.1. Can anyone who unlocked a xfx card see what version their pcb is? If 1.0's unlock, it would make for a really easy way to tell if a card will unlock.


Gonna a go out on a limb here judging by your pic of the GPU which is a little blury is you unfortunately have the xxx2020 core that does not unlock.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall*
> 
> I got my XFX 290 in today and had no luck with unlocking.


Asking someone with unlockable XFX to make a photo of this label. Do unlockable cards fall into ver 1.1 batch too?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Asking someone with unlockable XFX to make a photo of this label. Do unlockable cards fall into ver 1.1 batch too?


Mine says P.0


----------



## ontariotl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Mine says P.0


Mine says P.0 as well.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ontariotl*
> 
> Mine says P.0 as well.


Wow!


----------



## ontariotl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Wow!


Makes me wonder if this Ver P.0 is an indicator for flashable gpu and Ver 1.1 is the one to avoid?

Anyone else with a unlocked xfx want to chime to what is written on the label of the box?


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ontariotl*
> 
> Anyone else with a unlocked xfx want to chime to what is written on the label of the box?


Sure, need more reports from both locked and unlockable cards.


----------



## EmZkY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *89ycha*
> 
> lol..
> I picked up two XFX 290s.....
> one locked one unlocked........ driving me nuts.
> Whatever I'll just use them. I'll try to update the pics tomorrow. need some sleep now, actually in my bed with my asus laptop typing this up.
> 
> Does anyone know whether I can CF my [email protected] and locked 290??? thx
> Night!! at least I got one unlocked.


Based on the latest pictures, what version are your cards? 1.1 or P.0?


----------



## prostreetcamaro

My XFX unlocked. Version P.0 and my core ends in 2000.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/prostreetcamaro/media/20131119_150001_zpsf0af6c10.jpg.html


----------



## prostreetcamaro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooBAMF*
> 
> Edit: *What we NEED is for you to post benchmarks of both cards in single GPU mode, both running the 290X BIOS to see the true shader difference.* This would be a big help in proving once and for all that the shaders are not a placebo from just the BIOS TDP and clock changes.


This is exactly what we need. This would once and for all prove without a doubt if the shaders are actually working or not on the unlocked cards.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prostreetcamaro*
> 
> My XFX unlocked. Version P.0 and my core ends in 2000.


Thank you!
BTW, if you're removing serial number from photo, please don't forget to erase corresponding bar code too because it carries the same information as the text below it (proof: your SN ends with ...73).


----------



## fragamemnon

So XFX P.0 cards unlock, too?


----------



## 555BUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> So XFX P.0 cards unlock, too?


No, P.0 appears to unlock whilst 1.1 do not. More samples needed.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *555BUK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> So XFX P.0 cards unlock, too?
> 
> 
> 
> No, P.0 appears to unlock whilst 1.1 do not. More samples needed.
Click to expand...

That's what I was saying.







But should've been cleared because I was rather comparing them to the Powercolors.







sorry about that!


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> and it probably increases resale value quite a bit, as I would imagine AMD will start cracking down on this and soon ALL 290 chips will be laser-cut disabled, and you can resell your 290 as a 290X.


The real question is whether aftermarket power delivery (not aftermarket coolers) from a ASUS/MSI/HIS/Sapphire/Powercolor (and _maybe_ Gigabyte) card will make up for the 4% difference coming from shaders. The warranty is another thing: Powercolor warranty doesn't transfer and is only 2 years.

reference: http://www.powercolor.com/us/support_warranty.asp
Quote:


> PowerColor offers a 2-year limited warranty for all products purchased within US and Canada *ONLY* (unless stated otherwise). This warranty is valid for 2 years from the original purchase date (verified through invoice) and only valid to the ORIGINAL owner of this products and may not be transferred if the product is to be resold or ownership transferred.
> ...
> The warranty covers ONLY the original owner of the product and may not be transferred.
> ...
> The PowerColor product MUST be free of any physical damage due to improper installation or modification of ANY kind (this includes installing aftermarket cooling solutions) or the warranty WILL be VOID.


MSI - 3 year
Gigabyte - 3 year
ASUS - 3 year
HIS - 2 year
Sapphire - 2 year
XFX - 2 year
Powercolor (TUL) - 2 year
VTX3D (TUL also) - 2 year
Club3D (TUL also)- 2 year


----------



## AzKo

Original XFX Bios


ASUS 290X Bios


----------



## DarkZR9

So many here including myself have already posted results from both bios's "running identical clocks" and have shown that the increase is from the additional cores and nothing else. Many are using aftermarket coolers as well so throttling is not an issue. Yet there will always be those who demand a blood and stool sample.


----------



## tx12

Hmm, Ver 1.1 unlockable. Gambling continues.


----------



## Gilgam3sh

I just got a Powercolor 290, I will report back as soon as I'm home and flashed it with the ASUS 290X BIOS... fingers crossed it shows 2816SP...


----------



## DarkZR9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> I just got a Powercolor 290, I will report back as soon as I'm home and flashed it with the ASUS 290X BIOS... fingers crossed it shows 2816SP...


Good luck!


----------



## Slomo4shO

XFX seems to have a Black edition 290 as well. Has anyone actually seen one for sale? Model number is R9-290A-EN*B*C instead of R9-290A-EN*F*C


----------



## Thrall

I got my locked xfx 290 from amazon yesterday. My chip I'd, or whatever it's called, does end in 2020 ( see my previous post). Perhaps all P0 cards unlock and most 1.1's don't?


----------



## Redvineal

For reference and theories. Version 1.1 XFX purchased from Amazon. It does **not** unlock.


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkZR9*
> 
> So many here including myself have already posted results from both bios's "running identical clocks" and have shown that the increase is from the additional cores and nothing else. Many are using aftermarket coolers as well so throttling is not an issue. Yet there will always be those who demand a blood and stool sample.


Its not really demanding, just people trying to build a complete picture


----------



## ghitt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haldi*
> 
> It was for the 7970.
> At least here in the lower part of central europe.
> 
> Ek, Aquacomputer and Koolance. Thats it, right ?
> 
> Switzerland is horrible ~.~ Koolance? Never heard of! EK ? only sold by Aquatuning - sold out. Aquacomputer? 2 store has them... has them? nope! can order them from abroad... i should get mine in 3-4 days.... they said.
> Same goes for the GPU. 290X nearly all sold out. 290 all sold out. you can find 1 or two stores who import them from somewhere else... Hope mine will arrive before friday ~.~


I purchased this EK waterblock from FrozenCPU. Have not finished my build so have not installed it but *boy is it a work of art*! THEY HAVE 5 IN STOCK!

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21666/ex-blc-1566/EK_Radeon_R9-290X_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Nickel_EK-FC_R9-290X_-_Nickel.html?tl=g57c599s2078

You should also get the metal backplate. It will protect the card and will also act as a heatsink. It also come with thermal pads.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21680/ex-blc-1569/EK_R9-290X_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_RAM_Backplate_-_Black_CSQ_EK-FC_R9-290X_Backplate_-_Black.html

www.performance-pcs.com also carries all of the EK waterblocks for the 290 cards.


----------



## airisom2

Well, I should be getting my XFX 290 (and gelid cooler) in a couple hours. I'll make sure to dissect and benchmark the hell out of it for you guys.


----------



## Gilgam3sh

another Powercolor 290 UNLOCKED!









before



after



and with Hynix RAM instead of Elpida.


----------



## Suyer

Hey, made an account here since I tried this out and doesn't look like a lot of people with gigabyte cards have tried. Didn't work on mine. Oh well, now im just more depressed, no BF4 and no 290x.

I did mess up the bios though so that my card will not POST in the "uber" bios, though it does boot to windows (lol).


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AzKo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Original XFX Bios
> 
> 
> ASUS 290X Bios


I'm still not certain, even with the shader count showing, that it's unlocked. That 53mhz difference after flash caused the same increase (give or take) in benches that your showing. Lower clocks to 947 and re-test.


----------



## DarkZR9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I'm still not certain, even with the shader count showing, that it's unlocked. That 53mhz difference after flash caused the same increase (give or take) in benches that your showing. Lower clocks to 947 and re-test.


Oh sigh....... round and round we go with this. As stated many times before many of us have locked the clocks on both bios's when making the comparison as to ensure that any increase is coming from the extra shaders. I have done it myself 4 times on each bios with the core locked to 1ghz and the memory at 1250mhz and each time I scored consistently higher on the R9 290x bios which shows all 2816 cores in GPUZ.

Also throttling isnt an issue because im using aftermarket cooling. A few of us are extremely lucky with how this has turned out and powercolor cards are the most successful thus far.


----------



## r0cawearz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I'm still not certain, even with the shader count showing, that it's unlocked. That 53mhz difference after flash caused the same increase (give or take) in benches that your showing. Lower clocks to 947 and re-test.


actually mine is the same, maybe mine is not 100% unlocked either. if you look at the gputweak it shows he clocked to 947 on both, but on gpuz it shows the stock clock. not sure why. I also hit around same score as him, but with w7 and 2500k 4.6ghz


----------



## S410520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooBAMF*
> 
> Comparing real 290 to real 290X under water is the ideal test but I don't know if we're ever going to get that. 800MHz shouldn't throttle on air, and clock speeds can be logged to verify that.
> 
> Different benchmarks can be used, like the texel fill feature test in 3DMark Vantage. The Anandtech 780Ti review shows the 290X being 15% faster than the 290 in that particular benchmark and only 1-5% faster in the other synthetics:
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7492/the-geforce-gtx-780-ti-review/13


This is a great tip, thanks for this information.

I will bench the texel fill test with 290 crossfire;

- set both cards to 800Mhz/1250Mhz
- keep cards below 80c (stuck on air for now, cards are re-timmed though)
- run bench 3 times.

- Do above bench all over again with 290X bios. (asus.rom)

Any suggestions before I start?


----------



## S410520

cant get Quote to work:

thanks to TooBAMF for the following:

Different benchmarks can be used, like the texel fill feature test in 3DMark Vantage. The Anandtech 780Ti review shows the 290X being 15% faster than the 290 in that particular benchmark and only 1-5% faster in the other synthetics:

This is a great tip,

I will bench the texel fill test with 290 crossfire;

- set both cards to 800Mhz/1250Mhz
- keep cards below 80c (stuck on air for now, cards are re-timmed though)
- run bench 3 times.

- Do above bench all over again with 290X bios. (asus.rom)

Anyone have any suggestions before I start?


----------



## 555BUK

My UK sourced XFX v1.1 arrived today. It unlocks fully and benchmarks 3-4% more at same clocks (clocks verified with AB & GPUZ). It also runs several degrees hotter than the non-X with fixed fan speed.


It seems that some v1.1's do unlock after all. I posted some benchmarks on Overclockers UK here.

edit: Max overclock on mine @ X is 1150 / 6000. 1200 / 6200 can pass benchmarks but there are visible artifacts.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkZR9*
> 
> Oh sigh....... round and round we go with this. As stated many times before many of us have locked the clocks on both bios's when making the comparison as to ensure that any increase is coming from the extra shaders. I have done it myself 4 times on each bios with the core locked to 1ghz and the memory at 1250mhz and each time I scored consistently higher on the R9 290x bios which shows all 2816 cores in GPUZ.
> 
> Also throttling isnt an issue because im using aftermarket cooling. A few of us are extremely lucky with how this has turned out and powercolor cards are the most successful thus far.


Oh round and round we go is it??? My apologies, did I hurt your feelings? Need a tissue?

My bad, sincerely, I totally missed the GPU tweak settings on the right side of the screenshot, so my bad and I need glasses.


----------



## DarkZR9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> Oh round and round we go is it??? My apologies, did I hurt your feelings? Need a tissue?
> 
> My bad, sincerely, I totally missed the GPU tweak settings on the right side of the screenshot, so my bad and I need glasses.


Its okay, you weren't the only one who failed to pay attention to previous details.


----------



## terence52

Updated: 3 PC all unlocked.
All Elpdia it seems locally in Singapore.


----------



## 89ycha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmZkY*
> 
> Based on the latest pictures, what version are your cards? 1.1 or P.0?


both 1.1 ...


----------



## CommanderHK47

My Powercooler r9 290 came in today, disassembled it, and has a 290X core(1338 and xxx200 markings on the frame). Has Elip memory, so a little sad about that.

I have to go into work, and will flash the card after i get off latter tonight.

Internet, thank you very much for helping me score a top end card for less!

I also have a question regarding the not yet being able to change the card ID of the card. What does this effect?

Again, thank you.


----------



## TooBAMF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CommanderHK47*
> 
> My Powercooler r9 290 came in today, disassembled it, and has a 290X core(1338 and xxx200 markings on the frame). Has Elip memory, so a little sad about that.
> 
> I have to go into work, and will flash the card after i get off latter tonight.
> 
> Internet, thank you very much for helping me score a top end card for less!
> 
> I also have a question regarding the not yet being able to change the card ID of the card. What does this effect?
> 
> Again, thank you.


Where did you order from and when? thanks


----------



## Gilgam3sh

my Powercolor 290(X) core looks like this:


----------



## Epsi

Today i received my new XFX R9 290, i immediately started flashing.

Before flashing:



After flashing:



Im really happy it unlocked, only downside the card has quite some coil whine.


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epsi*
> 
> Today i received my new XFX R9 290, i immediately started flashing.
> 
> Before flashing:
> 
> 
> 
> After flashing:
> 
> 
> 
> Im really happy it unlocked, only downside the card has quite some coil whine.


Yep, the XFX I have whines like a toddler, too.










I guess 1 good thing I can say is I haven't experienced any black screens yet.


----------



## veedubfreak

So at this point, I have to ask, even if the 290 wasn't able to unlock, why does the 290x even exist if it is roughly only a 3-4% gain over the 290?


----------



## Epsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> Yep, the XFX I have whines like a toddler, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess 1 good thing I can say is I haven't experienced any black screens yet.


I did read somewhere this week, that if u let it run some sort of benchmark (burn it test) for a few hours the coil whine may go
away. Or gets less noticeable, but i forgot where i read it.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> So at this point, I have to ask, even if the 290 wasn't able to unlock, why does the 290x even exist if it is roughly only a 3-4% gain over the 290?


It's kinda weird how a card with 10% more cores is only 3-4% faster, but I have a feeling that factory 290Xs will OC farther than unlocked 290s...


----------



## DarkZR9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> So at this point, I have to ask, even if the 290 wasn't able to unlock, why does the 290x even exist if it is roughly only a 3-4% gain over the 290?


Thats in benchmarking, in certain games there can be a bigger diff "5-7%" although not by much because the 2 cards are very close in performance when clocked equally and some game benchmarks show you just that... 3-4fps diff.

The reason the 290x exist is because there are people will to shell out the extra $$$ for just slightly better performance.


----------



## ManofGod1000

I have a XFX R9 290 and am quite happy with it. However, if I attempt to flash it to a 290X, can I just use the XFX 290X bios to reduce the risk?


----------



## DarkZR9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> I have a feeling that factory 290Xs will OC farther than unlocked 290s...


Thats yet to be proven though, 290's and 290x's both seem to clock around the same so it doesnt look like 290x cores are better binned for overclocking.

Either way I will gladly take a lower clocking "bios flashed 290 to 290x" over a $150.00 more expensive 290x card that overclocks just a bit better.

Im happy with mine, 1230mhz core stable on air with the arctic accelero 3 cooler.


----------



## prostreetcamaro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I have a XFX R9 290 and am quite happy with it. However, if I attempt to flash it to a 290X, can I just use the XFX 290X bios to reduce the risk?


That doesn't reduce the risk. I have used the xfx bios on my xfx along with the PT1 bios and the stock asus 290x bios.


----------



## DarkZR9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I have a XFX R9 290 and am quite happy with it. However, if I attempt to flash it to a 290X, can I just use the XFX 290X bios to reduce the risk?


You should be able to do that, its what I did with my Powercolor card.


----------



## DarkZR9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prostreetcamaro*
> 
> That doesn't reduce the risk. I have used the xfx bios on my xfx along with the PT1 bios and the stock asus 290x bios.


^ Correct.


----------



## prostreetcamaro

XFX with 2000 core and elpida memory.

Stock



clocked to 290X stock 1000/5000



clocked to 1100/6000



Flashed to asus 290X and clocked to stock 290 speed



290X stock speed 1000/5000



290X at 1100/6000


----------



## NorcalTRD

^ Nice!

Any aftermarket cooling?


----------



## r0cawearz

hmmm, i reran some tests with xfx 290 unlocked and when flashed, i'm getting less performance in both shadertoymark and valley. my gpu usage also fluctuates causing higher temps idle. what drivers are you guys using?


----------



## prostreetcamaro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****h4xx*
> 
> ^ Nice!
> 
> Any aftermarket cooling?


Accelero extreme III. Runs very cool and quiet with this cooler.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1444102/accelero-extreme-iii-is-awesome-on-the-r9-290-and-290x


----------



## prostreetcamaro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0cawearz*
> 
> hmmm, i reran some tests with xfx 290 unlocked and when flashed, i'm getting less performance in both shadertoymark and valley. my gpu usage also fluctuates causing higher temps idle. what drivers are you guys using?


Latest beta drivers are working good for me.


----------



## 555BUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> It's kinda weird how a card with 10% more cores is only 3-4% faster, but I have a feeling that factory 290Xs will OC farther than unlocked 290s...


Shaders are only one variable. Memory speed and bandwidth are identical, as are the rest of the PC specs. Unless an application is 100% shader restricted you will never see the full 10% gain. 3-4% clock for clock is where it is at in the real world.
Here is my non-X vs X Firestrike bench at identical fixed 1000/5000 clocks. The Graphics score difference is 3-4%.


----------



## muhd86

guys whats the name of the program that checks what ram is on the gpu ----cant seem to find it here ----

i have 3 sapphire gpus --tri fire --was wondering if i can unlock them ---i have the bios switch on all 3 gpus towards the far end of the card close to where we connect the peg connectors .


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> guys whats the name of the program that checks what ram is on the gpu ----cant seem to find it here ----


MemoryInfo 1005

http://www.mediafire.com/download/voj4j1rlk0ucfz4/MemoryInfo+1005.rar


----------



## polyzp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prostreetcamaro*
> 
> Accelero extreme III. Runs very cool and quiet with this cooler.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1444102/accelero-extreme-iii-is-awesome-on-the-r9-290-and-290x


Ill be posting temps for my MK-26 + 2 x 110cfm 140mm custom setup to compare!

Im still debating what thermal paste to use!


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> guys whats the name of the program that checks what ram is on the gpu ----cant seem to find it here ----
> 
> i have 3 sapphire gpus --tri fire --was wondering if i can unlock them ---i have the bios switch on all 3 gpus towards the far end of the card close to where we connect the peg connectors .


Sapphires wont unlock.


----------



## JSTe

Ordered a Powercolor 290 + an Accelero Xtreme III yesterday, will definitely try to unlock and will post results here.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prostreetcamaro*
> 
> XFX with 2000 core and elpida memory.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Stock
> 
> 
> 
> clocked to 290X stock 1000/5000
> 
> 
> 
> clocked to 1100/6000
> 
> 
> 
> Flashed to asus 290X and clocked to stock 290 speed
> 
> 
> 
> 290X stock speed 1000/5000
> 
> 
> 
> 290X at 1100/6000


Stock 290 clocks:
52.3/50.9 = 1.0275

Stock 290X clocks:
54.0/52.7 = 1.0247

1100/1600:
58.4/57.3 = 1.0192

Average gains: 2.38%

I would think that unlocking 10% more shaders would provide better performance gains than this... The performance gains doesn't seem to be indicative of the GPU being unlocked into a 290X, maybe these gains are due to better memory timing to something especially considering how the gains diminish as the core frequency increases...

Can you run the the benches at 1100/1250 and 1050/1250? I want to see if the performance gains drop linearly.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Do we have any comparison from an unlocked 290 to a 290x? With same processor, RAM, etc?


----------



## 555BUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Stock 290 clocks:
> 52.3/50.9 = 1.0275
> 
> Stock 290X clocks:
> 54.0/52.7 = 1.0247
> 
> 1100/1600:
> 58.4/57.3 = 1.0192
> 
> Average gains: 2.38%
> 
> I would think that unlocking 10% more shaders would provide better performance gains than this... The performance gains doesn't seem to be indicative of the GPU being unlocked into a 290X, maybe these gains are due to better memory timing to something especially considering how the gains diminish as the core frequency increases...


Check any 290 review and you will see that despite it's 5% clock handicap (947 vs 1000MHz) and 10% less shaders. it is within 5-6% of 290X speeds. After equalling of clock speeds the difference becomes smaller, hence just 3-4 differences and less in some cases.

If you up both the memory and GPU speeds by 10% you will still not gain 10% performance. Only upping the cores by 10% results in much less. These 290's are really unlocked, it's just the real world difference between 290 and 290X is so small.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Do we have any comparison from an unlocked 290 to a 290x? With same processor, RAM, etc?


Just what you can find the throttling benchmarks from the initial reviews.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Stock 290 clocks:
> 52.3/50.9 = 1.0275
> 
> Stock 290X clocks:
> 54.0/52.7 = 1.0247
> 
> 1100/1600:
> 58.4/57.3 = 1.0192
> 
> Average gains: 2.38%
> 
> I would think that unlocking 10% more shaders would provide better performance gains than this... The performance gains doesn't seem to be indicative of the GPU being unlocked into a 290X, maybe these gains are due to better memory timing to something especially considering how the gains diminish as the core frequency increases...
> 
> Can you run the the benches at 1100/1250 and 1050/1250? I want to see if the performance gains drop linearly.


Keep in mind the 290 series just struggles with the Valley benchmark... this is only 1 benchmark... When I get my card (assuming I decide to keep it instead of refusing the shipment) I'll do some actual game benchmarks.


----------



## prostreetcamaro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polyzp*
> 
> Ill be posting temps for my MK-26 + 2 x 110cfm 140mm custom setup to compare!
> 
> Im still debating what thermal paste to use!


Just did a quick run of furmark and after 5 minutes it had settled on 57c at stock 290X settings.


----------



## 555BUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prostreetcamaro*
> 
> Just did a quick run of furmark and after 5 minutes it had settled on 57c at stock 290X settings.


Did you need to mod the Xtreme III to fit the 290 or was it an easy fit?


----------



## prostreetcamaro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Stock 290 clocks:
> 52.3/50.9 = 1.0275
> 
> Stock 290X clocks:
> 54.0/52.7 = 1.0247
> 
> 1100/1600:
> 58.4/57.3 = 1.0192
> 
> Average gains: 2.38%
> 
> I would think that unlocking 10% more shaders would provide better performance gains than this... The performance gains doesn't seem to be indicative of the GPU being unlocked into a 290X, maybe these gains are due to better memory timing to something especially considering how the gains diminish as the core frequency increases...
> 
> *Can you run the the benches at 1100/1250 and 1050/1250? I want to see if the performance gains drop linearly.*


Sure I can give her a whirl and see what happens.

EDIT: You want it on both the stock bios and the 290X bios or just the 290X bios?

Here it is on the 290X bios
1100/1250 comes in at 57.1
1050/1250 comes in at 55.5

BTW in 3DMark I got 10075. I dont know if that is decent or not for the clock speeds I used?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1175454


----------



## prostreetcamaro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *555BUK*
> 
> Did you need to mod the Xtreme III to fit the 290 or was it an easy fit?


It was an easy fit. The only thing I had to do was cut down 2 of the large unused heatsinks to use on the ram because they did not supply enough of the ramsinks. Had I known that I would have just ordered 2 packs of good cooper heatsinks for the ram.


----------



## jerrolds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polyzp*
> 
> Ill be posting temps for my MK-26 + 2 x 110cfm 140mm custom setup to compare!
> 
> Im still debating what thermal paste to use!


Not sure if it matters too much - but i used Thermalright ChillFactor 3 - which i think is a hair under Gelid Extreme, and a bit better than the included Gelid GC2 (im using the Gelid ICY 2) - i max out at 60C on the core @1180mhz w/ 1325mV set in GPU Tweak (1.23ish actual)

Anything over and it artifacts, if i give it more juice VRM1 skyrockets to 90-95C+...going to be adding a couple high static pressure fans to get VRM1 more under control. Hoping to get 1220mhz+ game stable.


----------



## r0cawearz

after multiple tests, it semes my 290 with flashed bios performs less than my 290 unflashed. also does anyone else's gpu usage go up and down when idle?


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *555BUK*
> 
> Check any 290 review and you will see that despite it's 5% clock handicap (947 vs 1000MHz) and 10% less shaders. it is within 5-6% of 290X speeds. After equalling of clock speeds the difference becomes smaller, hence just 3-4 differences and less in some cases.


I would love to see a true clock for clock comparison between the two cards. The 290X is clocked 5.6% higher than the 290 so if there is only a 6% performance increase at stock setting then it begs the question of whether there is actually a performance difference between the two models when both are clocked at 1000/1250. 1 to 1.5% performance gains are typically within the margin of error so if the performance difference is that small then the two cards can be considered identical in performance for all intensive purposes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Keep in mind the 290 series just struggles with the Valley benchmark... this is only 1 benchmark... When I get my card (assuming I decide to keep it instead of refusing the shipment) I'll do some actual game benchmarks.


What concerns me about his benchmarks is the seemingly liner performance drops between the two models as the core frequencies are raised. Both cards struggle at Valley, hence both cards should scale equally at any given frequency. Yes, the sample size is very limited. It would be ideal to have 5-10 run averages per frequency per bios to draw statistically significant conclusions... Who is up for it?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Just what you can find the throttling benchmarks from the initial reviews.


There's a whole thread full of people with 290x's, I think it's a bit silly we don't have any real benches to compare to.

I'll ask some of them to help us out.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> There's a whole thread full of people with 290x's, I think it's a bit silly we don't have any real benches to compare to.
> 
> I'll ask some of them to help us out.


Are you suggesting that 290X owners flash a 290 bios and run benchmarks? This may not provide a true representation of the difference between the two cards. I doubt you will find someone willing to invest $400-550 just to run a benchmark comparison between the two Hawaii chips








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prostreetcamaro*
> 
> Sure I can give her a whirl and see what happens.
> 
> BTW in 3DMark I got 10075. I dont know if that is decent or not for the clock speeds I used?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1175454


I look forward to the results


----------



## youra6

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO* 


> I doubt you will find someone willing to invest $400-550 just to run a benchmark comparison between the two Hawaii chips


We have some hardcore people on OCN. You'd be surprised.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Are you suggesting that 290X owners flash a 290 bios and run benchmarks? This may not provide a true representation of the difference between the two cards. I doubt you will find someone willing to invest $400-550 just to run a benchmark comparison between the two Hawaii chips


I asked 290x owners to run the same benches we run here (3dmark, Heaven 4.0, and those two unknown benches someone kept mentioning- ShaderToyMark and CompuBench, I think) at stock clocks and 947 MHz so we can compare locked and unlocked 290's to them.

I understand that if the rigs aren't identical the results won't be 100% accurate, but it's really all we can go off of until someone buys a 290x and an unlocked 290.


----------



## 555BUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> I would love to see a true clock for clock comparison between the two cards. The 290X is clocked 5.6% higher than the 290 so if there is only a 6% performance increase at stock setting then it begs the question of whether there is actually a performance difference between the two models when both are clocked at 1000/1250. 1 to 1.5% performance gains are typically within the margin of error so if the performance difference is that small then the two cards can be considered identical in performance for all intensive purposes.
> What concerns me about his benchmarks is the seemingly liner performance drops between the two models as the core frequencies are raised. Both cards struggle at Valley, hence both cards should scale equally at any given frequency. Yes, the sample size is very limited. It would be ideal to have 5-10 run averages per frequency per bios to draw statistically significant conclusions... Who is up for it?


TMU bottleneck/saturation? PCI-E bandwidth? Memory bandwidth? Apllications cannot take advantage of the extra resource?


----------



## jerrolds

Sapphire 290X owner checking in, here are some 3DMark benches on a i7 [email protected]

Stock: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1065625
1200/1500: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1150054

I should probably redo the stock benchmark again - i believe that was on my very first run with stock everything, probably "quiet" mode - there there couldve been some throttling

The 1200/1500 is with an aftermarket cooler w/ Asus bios - no throttling.


----------



## prostreetcamaro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerrolds*
> 
> Sapphire 290X owner checking in, here are some 3DMark benches on a i7 [email protected]
> 
> Stock: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1065625
> 1200/1500: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1150054
> 
> I should probably redo the stock benchmark again - i believe that was on my very first run with stock everything, probably "quiet" mode - there there couldve been some throttling
> 
> The 1200/1500 is with an aftermarket cooler w/ Asus bios - no throttling.


Excellent your rig is almost identical to mine. I will clock my 2600K up to 4.7 then set my card to your specs and see what I get later tonight. Unfortunately I have to get off soon to help my wife do her hemo dialysis treatment. Kidney failure is a biotch. At least she can do the treatments here at home


----------



## LuckyX2

Why don't you guys benchmark with something very shader limited like bitcoin/litecoin mining? That would clearly show a successful unlock. Also I will be receiving two Powercolor 290s in the mail from Newegg on Friday and will report back with my results.


----------



## JSTe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prostreetcamaro*
> 
> It was an easy fit. The only thing I had to do was cut down 2 of the large unused heatsinks to use on the ram because they did not supply enough of the ramsinks. Had I known that I would have just ordered 2 packs of good cooper heatsinks for the ram.


Damn, thanks for this info!

+ rep


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagenRed*
> 
> This is completely unnecessary when its already been shown that those of us with unlocked R9 290x's have shown that once the cooler is removed you can clearly see that we have the same part number on our GPU's that official R9 290x cards have.
> 
> Never mind the fact that countless others including myself have ran the benchmarks such as Valley with identical clocks on both bios's multiple times and each time have noted an improvement with the R9 290x bios. When the clock speeds are the same and nothing is throttling where else do you think the extra performance is coming from????
> 
> I mean come on, this isn't rocket science and some of you are making this out to be more difficult than it really is.


Easy there, your tone is a bit rude.

Anyway, I never said that I was skeptical of anything, but some people still are so this is meant to further prove that 290's can be successfully unlocked.

Also, what's wrong with getting some data just for knowledge's sake? There are theories that the unlocked 290's are 290x chips that don't run as efficiently or score as high on benches, so comparing them to true 290x's should show whether or not that's true.

The whole point is to compare unlocked 290's to true 290x cards. Comparing 290's to unlocked 290's is all nice and dandy, but we're trying to determine if an unlocked 290 is _exactly_ the same performance wise as a true 290x card.

Also, way to attack me in two threads. Real forum-etiquette right there.


----------



## jawajawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagenRed*
> 
> I ran my unlocked Powercolor R9 290 at 1000mhz core 1250mhz mem on the stock bios and the R9 290x bios a total of 4 runs each on the Valley benchmark and on each comparison the R9 290x bios was consistently 4fps higher than the R9 290 bios *"which is right where it should be clock for clock"* give or take a fraction of a fps here and there. Also throttle was not an issue because im not using the stock cooler.
> 
> No doubt about it and owning the card myself I can safely say that I now have a R9 290x on my hands, even after changing the cooler I made note of the part number at the core which is for a R9 290x chip.


Yeah this is pretty spot on. I think there is pretty conclusive evidence that there is no question about it that this is a legitimate unlock on the cards which are able to be unlocked. I'll be getting a Powercolor R9 290 in the mail tomorrow from Newegg and I've got an Arctic Accelero Extreme 3 sitting here to slap on it. I'll make a post with detailed pictures and creditable evidence once I get it. I'll run multiple benches on both the stock cooler and the aftermarket cooler with clock for clock comparisons of pre-290x flash and post 290x flash. If there is still uncertainty after that the only questions being asked should be if the post-launch Powercolor/XFX/etc. cards are still coming with only software disabled clusters/shaders instead of laser cut(disabled) clusters/shaders.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prostreetcamaro*
> 
> EDIT: You want it on both the stock bios and the 290X bios or just the 290X bios?
> 
> Here it is on the 290X bios
> 1100/1250 comes in at 57.1
> 1050/1250 comes in at 55.5


Both bios please


----------



## LuckyX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagenRed*
> 
> So the increase in Valley with the R9 290x bios on the cards that unlock are not proof enough even though both were run at identical clocks? Tell me.. exactly where do you think the extra 4fps or so comes from?


Calm down man... I believe you that your card unlocked, don't worry. I'm just saying it would be nice to see results in something shader limited. That should show closer to a 10% improvement vs the 4% or so seen in most game benchmarks.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagenRed*
> 
> Not being rude, its just that some wont be satisfied without a blood and stool sample.
> And these same people will never be satisfied with any amount of evidence.
> These are the same people comparing different scores across different systems, hardware, operating systems, drivers etc...... This will never do because there are too many variables.
> 
> The only diff between an unlocked R9 290 and a R9 290x card is $150.00.
> And this is where your logic fails, an unlocked 290 is a true 290x card because it contains a R9 290x chip "part number and all".


...Are you thick or something?

Anyways, 60% of your forum posts have been attacking me, so I'm just gonna ignore you from now on.


----------



## LuckyX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagenRed*
> 
> And this is where your logic fails, an unlocked 290 is a true 290x card because it contains a R9 290x chip "part number and all".


Not all 290x's are equal though and that's the point people are making here. Yes the unlockable 290s have 290x chips in them but it's very likely they are lower quality ones that were binned for use as a 290 but never actually laser cut for whatever reason.


----------



## jerrolds

As a 290X owner..i hope these unlocked 290Xs have a lower overclock potential.

Screw you guys!


----------



## LuckyX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagenRed*
> 
> Complete and utter Nonsense, they perform exactly the same clock for clock as long as all the shaders are unlocked along with the extra TMU's.


Clock for clock, yes, but the point is that 290x's might clock slightly higher than 290's unlocked into 290x's


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagenRed*
> 
> Im sure it probably would, depending on the situation the R9 290x will pull a little further from the R9 290 when both are running identical clocks. All else aside both cards are pretty close when running the same speed but all one needs in order to see that the card unlocked is consistently higher scores in pretty much any benchmark program that stresses the video card.


The clock for clock gains are important. The benchmarks by prostreetcamaro showed very small performance gains in a single benchmark. It also showed a trend of diminishing gains as frequencies were increased. I find this to be interesting and worthy of investigation but to each their own I guess...

BTW, your posted heaven benchmarks show a 4.12% gain clock for clock in comparison to the stock bios...


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagenRed*
> 
> Im sure it probably would, depending on the situation the R9 290x will pull a little further from the R9 290 when both are running identical clocks. All else aside both cards are pretty close when running the same speed but all one needs in order to see that the card unlocked is consistently higher scores in pretty much any benchmark program that stresses the video card.


My card saw marginal FPS and performance gains when i flashed from the stock to the PT3 bios (all at the same clocks). How have you disproved that the bios flash isn't changing some LLC or vrdroop setting, and somehow increasing performance? just curious, please don't attack me like everyone else


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

It's a troll account, guys, just report him and move on...
Results from someone in the 290x thread, he says that he was running a 2600k so there is a possible bottleneck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdawgmaster*
> 
> Heres my benchies with my R9 290x
> 
> 1 card http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1047425 graphics score 10968
> 2 cards http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1100725 Graphics score 21240
> 3 cards http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1177369 ( had to OC CPU due to bottleneck with 3 cards ) graphics score 30086


----------



## LuckyX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagenRed*
> 
> Actually thats not the point though because its not what we are talking about nor does it have anything to do with rather the cards are unlocking or not..


But it IS the point of MY discussion. I was not talking to you, rather YOU butted into MY topic of shader limited situations showing greater improvement when unlocked with the topic of proving unlocking which I was not even contesting.


----------



## james111333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagenRed*
> 
> Its sad, thats the best you can do.


It's sad that you two are *****ing at each other like 13 year old girls that like the same boy, give up tarnishing this helpful thread (and the others you are littering) and man up a bit.
Both of you, seriously stop all the pointless and unhelpful junk and move on.
+1 to whoever is first to realise that this is futile


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagenRed*
> 
> And? It shows exactly what myself and others who actually owned unlocked cards have been saying all along.


When you stop talking out of your ass and actually take a minute to think through things you may find some significance...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagenRed*
> 
> "marginal? explain" Also PT3 bios is a modded bios so you shouldnt be too surprised but im actually surprised that you would overlook something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you wanna fair comparison then flash it to a normal unmodded R9 290x bios. Not one with LLC enabled along with other differences, ROTFLMAO.


I am sure that the stock bios of your 290 is identical to the 290X bios you flashed


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james111333*
> 
> It's sad that you two are *****ing at each other like 13 year old girls that like the same boy, give up tarnishing this helpful thread (and the others you are littering) and man up a bit.
> Both of you, seriously stop all the pointless and unhelpful junk and move on.
> +1 to whoever is first to realise that this is futile


All I'm trying to do is get some information for comparison, I haven't been arguing.

Anyways, when my 290 gets here tomorrow I'll try and unlock it and I'll post the results regardless.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> The clock for clock gains are important. The benchmarks by prostreetcamaro showed very small performance gains in a single benchmark. It also showed a trend of diminishing gains as frequencies were increased. I find this to be interesting and worthy of investigation but to each their own I guess...
> 
> BTW, your posted heaven benchmarks show a 4.12% gain clock for clock in comparison to the stock bios...


Which is why we need some people to run some shader specific benchmarks. I don't know much about Compubench, but it is a OpenCL benchmark and so should be very shader dependent. I ran it both ways and the difference was 3-10% clock for clock (based on which test it was). If we could get someone with a 290X to run it, unthrottled, at stock speeds then we'd have something to go on.

ShaderToyMark is another quick bench that should be shader-limited. I don't know why we can't get someone with a 290X to run both of them at stock speeds, it literally takes 5 minutes.


----------



## eternal7trance

The vacuum the mods have to use on the thread is almost as loud as my 290's fan


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> The vacuum the mods have to use on the thread is almost as loud as my 290's fan


i got a msi 290, too. the fan is pretty quiet.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i got a msi 290, too. the fan is pretty quiet.


Yea if you leave it alone and let the card shoot up to 90+ degrees celcius


----------



## ontariotl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Which is why we need some people to run some shader specific benchmarks. I don't know much about Compubench, but it is a OpenCL benchmark and so should be very shader dependent. I ran it both ways and the difference was 3-10% clock for clock (based on which test it was). If we could get someone with a 290X to run it, unthrottled, at stock speeds then we'd have something to go on.
> 
> ShaderToyMark is another quick bench that should be shader-limited. I don't know why we can't get someone with a 290X to run both of them at stock speeds, it literally takes 5 minutes.


Ok, here are my benchmarks with Shadertoy and Compubench. Same clock for clock 1000/5000

*Shadertoy*
*290*
http://s81.photobucket.com/user/OntarioTL/media/Shadertoymarkr290_zps5d431a31.jpg.html

*290X*
http://s81.photobucket.com/user/OntarioTL/media/Shadertoymarkr290x_zpsa22194cf.jpg.html

*Compubench*

I could only select one test with xfire 290's, and for some reason I cannot disable xfire, it just re-enables it.

*290*
http://s81.photobucket.com/user/OntarioTL/media/Compubenchr290final_zps74dac445.jpg.html

*290X*
http://s81.photobucket.com/user/OntarioTL/media/Compubenchr290Xfinal_zpsd7658631.jpg.html


----------



## Ricdeau

Man, the bickering in this thread is strong, and the methodology of testing leaves a lot to be desired. Anyway, 290X owner here. I can run whatever you guys want when I get home from work tonight. List up what you want me to run and at what clocks. Cards are stock as can be right now, and my waterblocks just came in today so this will be the perfect time for me to test this for you guys since I won't have them on until this weekend most likely.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ontariotl*
> 
> Ok, here are my benchmarks with Shadertoy and Compubench. Same clock for clock 1000/5000
> 
> *Shadertoy*
> *290*
> http://s81.photobucket.com/user/OntarioTL/media/Shadertoymarkr290_zps5d431a31.jpg.html
> 
> *290X*
> http://s81.photobucket.com/user/OntarioTL/media/Shadertoymarkr290x_zpsa22194cf.jpg.html
> 
> *Compubench*
> 
> I could only select one test with xfire 290's, and for some reason I cannot disable xfire, it just re-enables it.
> 
> *290*
> http://s81.photobucket.com/user/OntarioTL/media/Compubenchr290final_zps74dac445.jpg.html
> 
> *290X*
> http://s81.photobucket.com/user/OntarioTL/media/Compubenchr290Xfinal_zpsd7658631.jpg.html


Can you run ShaderToyMark at the default resolution? And maybe run one at 947 on the 290X also? Is that a native 290X,or flashed?


----------



## ontariotl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Can you run ShaderToyMark at the default resolution? And maybe run one at 947 on the 290X also? Is that a native 290X,or flashed?


Forceman sorry, it's a flashed xfx like yours. I was just trying to show other benchmarks since there are not too many of the shadertoy or compubench reports out there.

ShaderToyMark at the default resolution is 940*540?

Plus mine does not throttle since being on waterblocks.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ontariotl*
> 
> Ok, here are my benchmarks with Shadertoy and Compubench. Same clock for clock 1000/5000
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Shadertoy*
> *290*
> http://s81.photobucket.com/user/OntarioTL/media/Shadertoymarkr290_zps5d431a31.jpg.html
> 
> *290X*
> http://s81.photobucket.com/user/OntarioTL/media/Shadertoymarkr290x_zpsa22194cf.jpg.html
> 
> *Compubench*
> 
> I could only select one test with xfire 290's, and for some reason I cannot disable xfire, it just re-enables it.
> 
> *290*
> http://s81.photobucket.com/user/OntarioTL/media/Compubenchr290final_zps74dac445.jpg.html
> 
> *290X*
> http://s81.photobucket.com/user/OntarioTL/media/Compubenchr290Xfinal_zpsd7658631.jpg.html


Wow, 10% improvement in frame rate, almost 11% improvement in score! I think it's pretty clear all the extra cores are working.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ontariotl*
> 
> ShaderToyMark at the default resolution is 940*540?


I think so, whatever it comes up with at the start. I ran mine at that resolution earlier, so it would be easy to compare them.


----------



## vol8

My XFX R9 290 (PCB V1.1) seems like has a problem.

After flash when my pc boot is not showing boot logo and can't go to the BIOS.

It's run into Windows login screen and my Shaders still 2560 but GPU Clock is 1000 Mhz.

So it's can not be 290X right?

Sorry my English is not pretty well.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vol8*
> 
> My XFX R9 290 (PCB V1.1) seems like has a problem.
> 
> After flash when my pc boot is not showing boot logo and can't go to the BIOS.
> 
> It's run into Windows login screen and my Shaders still 2560 but GPU Clock is 1000 Mhz.
> 
> So it's can not be 290X right?
> 
> Sorry my English is not pretty well.


It seems your chip did not unlock. But 58 FPS in Valley is pretty high for a 290 non-X at 1000Mhz. Did you run it on extreme preset at 1080p?


----------



## vol8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> It seems your chip did not unlock. But 58 FPS in Valley is pretty high for a 290 non-X at 1000Mhz. Did you run it on extreme preset at 1080p?


Yes, I run it on Extreame HD and 1080P


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vol8*
> 
> Yes, I run it on Extreame HD and 1080P


Well it's probably worth testing both original 290 BIOS and the ASUS 290X BIOS, but at the same clock speed (You should underclock to 947Mhz when using the 290X BIOS. Try running Valley with both BIOS and see if the scores are the same or different.


----------



## DarknightOCR

my sapphire with bios 290x, but blocked


----------



## Ricdeau

I am home from work now so I can try providing you guys with some bench scores from a real 290X for comparison. We might even have some people with a very similar rig to mine with a 290 for slightly closer comparisons. I just need to know what you guys want benches from.


----------



## Forceman

Compubench and ShaderToyMark to start. They should be shader limited and less CPU dependent. Just run them at defaults.


----------



## Ricdeau

Alright, I'll download those. Here's a Valley on Extreme HD preset with a single card at stock clocks.


----------



## airisom2

Well guys, my XFX 290 didn't unlock. Oh well. It's still a badass card, and since I already put the gelid cooler on (took hours trying to get everything to fit right, had to use a dremel and sandpaper on the VRM strip to make it fit), I don't feel like putting everything back together to play the switcharoo game. Plus, I don't want to pay shipping to ship it out...

Here is the good stuff:


Spoiler: Benches




Stock 290

Flashed 290

ShaderToyMark Stock 290

ShaderToyMark Stock 290 BIOS, 1000Mhz, 150% Power Limit, 100% Fan

ShaderToyMark Flash 290x BIOS, 100% Fan

ShaderToyMark Flash 290x BIOS, 1100Mhz core, 1500Mhz Memory, 1.325v, 150% Power Limit, 100% Fan
8% Improvement over stock 290X BIOS, 13% improvement over 290 stock






Spoiler: The Card











I haven't really played any games yet, but the temps are much better than the stock cooler, and the Gelid fans on 100% is about equal to the 290's fan at 47%. I'm getting 0-100% GPU utilization fluctuation in games, and I think the bench scores are kinda low, so I'm gonna reload windows to see if the problems get fixed. I think it's safe to confirm that if you have an xxxxxx2020 GPU, you can't unlock.


----------



## Ricdeau

Here's the ShaderToyMark at default settings.


Compubench is downloading super slow for some reason, and something came up. I'll update with that later tonight.


----------



## polyzp

im PRAYING my XFX unlocks! Fingers crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## NorcalTRD

My Powercolor should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*
> 
> Here's the ShaderToyMark at default settings.
> 
> 
> Compubench is downloading super slow for some reason, and something came up. I'll update with that later tonight.


Yeah, that was a slow download.

And this should put to rest any discussion over whether the cores are really unlocked. I scored 686 on that test with the flashed 290X BIOS at defaults.

*Flashed 290X at stock*


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> I haven't really played any games yet, but the temps are much better than the stock cooler, and the Gelid fans on 100% is about equal to the 290's fan at 47%.


Nice work with the aftermarket cooler!









I'm sad to hear you find the Gelid fans at 100% to be about the same as the stock fan at 47%. I'm not a quiet freak by any stretch, but I do find stock 47% to be distracting. Especially running at that volume 24/7.

When you have some time, can you post up temperature details? I'm trying to gather as much info as I can about the Gelid cooler, and I really like its not-so-permanent heatsink adhesive.


----------



## jerrolds

Gelid does a GREAT job on the core..mine is < 65C @ 1225mhz and maxed GPU Tweak 1412mV (~1.3v actual) - its the VRM1 temps that are the problem. RIght now its cold outside and i have my window open fully so its about 5C in there and it hit 90C max.

Going to be replacing them with 120mm high pressure static cougar fans (~20db) Black Friday and hopefully push the card further.


----------



## eternal7trance

Where is VRM1 and why is it always so hot?


----------



## prostreetcamaro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*
> 
> Alright, I'll download those. Here's a Valley on Extreme HD preset with a single card at stock clocks.


I get 62.2 with a stock 290X bios on valley set to extreme hd. I get 380 on shadertoymark on default. I wonder why mine seems to be slightly less? I wonder if it is due to my 4.7Ghz 2600K compared to your 4770K?


----------



## ontariotl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Compubench and ShaderToyMark to start. They should be shader limited and less CPU dependent. Just run them at defaults.


I'll do that when I get back from work. Looks like we have a real 290X to compare results, so I'll add my two cents to show the unlock actually worked.


----------



## CommanderHK47

Just got off work, can some one please link me the ati dos flashing tool(think its 4.17)?, and the command string i need to type while in dos.

thank you.

flash command is:
atiflash -p -f 0 romname.rom

NVM saw that it has beend added to the first page, just needed to click on the drop down for all the info and software i needed.


----------



## r0cawearz

@ stock 290x bios 

@ 290 unflashed it's around 660

valley @ 61.5 fps


----------



## CommanderHK47

Cool just followed the instructions on the fist post, and my Powercooler unlocked.


----------



## polyzp

Fingers still crossed


----------



## BIG MICHO

from my command line i first did the DIR
from there i tried several times with no success to get the commands to work until i looked at the DIR and plunged the DIR names exactly as it had it in the DIR something like ATIFLA~1 -f -p 0 XFX290~1.EXE ... and that is what worked for me.the DIR cut off the name to the file and i had to use what the DIR had.
With that being said incase anyone was having problems with that my XFX 290 did unlock succesfully.
before



after unlock



I hope you can see the pics. I've never uploaded photos before.
with that being said my card info
model no: R9-290A-EN
part no: R9-290A-ENFC
VER 1.1


----------



## vol8

I have a question.

My XFX R9 290 Ref cooler sound like F16. If I change the cooler to aftermarket cooler warrant void if removed or not?


----------



## BIG MICHO

hopefully this is a better pic of the before and after benchmarks.
before:

after:


hope the other 2 unlock


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIG MICHO*
> 
> hopefully this is a better pic of the before and after benchmarks.


alt+print screen

It is your friend.









(though I'm guessing you just cropped the previous full screenshots)


----------



## Ricdeau

As promised earlier, here's CompuBench on a single 290X.


People are looking to be pretty close, and within margin of variation I'd say.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prostreetcamaro*
> 
> I get 62.2 with a stock 290X bios on valley set to extreme hd. I get 380 on shadertoymark on default. I wonder why mine seems to be slightly less? I wonder if it is due to my 4.7Ghz 2600K compared to your 4770K?


62.2 would still put you within range to be honest. I'm sure I could run it enough times and get around that or higher than what I got to a degree. What settings did you run ShaderToyMark at, that score doesn't seem right if you were running at defaults. To answer you last question my 4770K is at 4.6GHz, and might benefit slightly, but these tests should be mostly GPU dependent.

Is there anything else you guys would like to see?


----------



## BIG MICHO

here is my second card
model no: R9-290A-EN
part no: R9-290A-ENFC
VER 1.1

before also using compu bench




after the unlock




wow i have successfully unlocked two cards. my third is coming up. wish me luck


----------



## NorcalTRD

Please state the brand and any other identifying info about the cards, thanks.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*
> 
> As promised earlier, here's CompuBench on a single 290X.
> 
> 
> People are looking to be pretty close, and within margin of variation I'd say.


Yeah, I got just over 360,000 on that test with my unlocked card.


----------



## BIG MICHO

as stated in my first post. These are XFX R9 290's. the first two cards were bought from new egg and and the serial numbers are consecutive and start with the OWU055... The third card i bought from SuperBiiz with serial number starting with OXU044...
The model and rev numbers are as follows:
here is my third card
model no: R9-290A-EN
part no: R9-290A-ENFC
VER 1.1

CPU-Z:


Before unlocking:



after unlocking:



I hope that everyone gets a chance to unlock thier cards. I was extremly fortunate to have three cards that unlocked. Guys don't get discouraged about buying one of these cards and seeing the rev 1.1. all three of my cards worked fine. I hope you enjoy. I'll keep you posted with 2 way crossfire and 3 way crossfire.
these are all the cards unlocked
card 3

card 2

and card 1

they all have the same device id number. but i assure you i can upload the pics of the serial numbers for proof. If anybody wan't or needs anything else just ask and i'll what i can do. To the OverClocker's many many thanks.


----------



## tx12

Gratz! Three in a row


----------



## sf101

really sucks i ordered a Powercolor R9 290 when it was in stock but the online store took so long to finalize the order that somehow it went out of stock between order and shipping.

Now the XFX model is on sale for cheaper slightly and i could change the order to the xfx model but xfx looks to be about a 50/50 shot right now on locked or unlocked models where as the powercolors looks to have all been unlocking 10/10.

So im faced with the decision to either take the risk and switch and get a card sooner rather than wait for stock and have a 50/50 chance rather than a 100% chance or wait.

Which i wouldnt have a problem waiting but im thinking whats the chances that powercolors back order problems stem from them doing a recall or halt of sale because of this little quirt of unlocking thats going on and whose to say they arent quickly fixing the problem right now before the next shipments come in which is *likely* the case.

its a really tough decision to stick with the Powercolor or switch the order while i can to the XFX card and roll the dice.

what do you guys think?


----------



## hajvan

I have a powercolor 290 with hynix mem

tried to flash asus bios but after flash the computer wont boot, black screen...
then I tried the PT1 bios and woop the shaders were unlocked, all good in the hood...

my question is, is the PT1 bios safe on air? and why isn't the asus bios working on my card?


----------



## BIG MICHO

has anyone had problems running these in crossfire. i was about to do a bench with just two of the unlocked cards but the catalyst is not showing the full panel. so and when i go to the gpu-z it says crossfire not enabled. any suggestions? also how do i check my memory without taking my card apart?


----------



## james111333

Awesome, was rooting for the third one to unlock too, my Power Color turns up today, hope I'm as lucky!


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hajvan*
> 
> I have a powercolor 290 with hynix mem
> 
> tried to flash asus bios but after flash the computer wont boot, black screen...
> then I tried the PT1 bios and woop the shaders were unlocked, all good in the hood...
> 
> my question is, is the PT1 bios safe on air? and why isn't the asus bios working on my card?


You can also try stock PowerColor 290X bios or any other stock 290X bios.


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> It's kinda weird how a card with 10% more cores is only 3-4% faster, but I have a feeling that factory 290Xs will OC farther than unlocked 290s...


On average that will probably be true but really it comes down to how well they are making these chips. The 28nm process being used on these is a very mature process, so they probably have a lot of perfectly working cores, meaning some R9 290's are just 290x with no physical defect.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sf101*
> 
> really sucks i ordered a Powercolor R9 290 when it was in stock but the online store took so long to finalize the order that somehow it went out of stock between order and shipping.


Happens.
There are still no single PowerColor or XFX 290's available in my country's shops at all


----------



## sf101

true but do you guys think its wise to wait for powercolor r9 290's to restock or just go for the gamble on the 50/50 unlocking xfx r9 290 instead for 20$ cheaper on sale currently?

anyone else think the next batch of powercolors may be potentially corrected from unlocking like they currently are.

this happened with the 6950's eventually.


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sf101*
> 
> true but do you guys think its wise to wait for powercolor r9 290's to restock or just go for the gamble on the 50/50 unlocking xfx r9 290 instead for 20$ cheaper on sale currently?
> 
> anyone else think the next batch of powercolors may be potentially corrected from unlocking like they currently are.
> 
> this happened with the 6950's eventually.


Are you going to be super disappointed if your card does not unlock? When you look at the hard numbers there has never been so little difference between a high end card and its next closest sibling, so its not like a locked card is the end of the world. I would buy whichever one you would have assuming neither would unlock, then if it unlocks bonus.


----------



## sf101

i plan to watercool it and oc it.

from what ive been seeing most 290x have been ocing further on water than 290's and i expect that that might be bios related to begin with.

that said i would imagine that both on water would overclock similarly otherwise but the unlocked or 290x version will gain alot more performance per clock as the clock rates go up without throttling under water.

so while i wont be super upset i wanted to give myself the best chance for unlocks.

just worried if i wait for powercolor to restock i may end up with a version 1.2 of the card that is fully locked unlike the current version and the waiting would have just been a waste anyways.


----------



## BIG MICHO

here is a benchmark using two of the three unlocked 290's air cooled and not being overclocked.


i'll upload the 3 way here in a few


----------



## 555BUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sf101*
> 
> true but do you guys think its wise to wait for powercolor r9 290's to restock or just go for the gamble on the 50/50 unlocking xfx r9 290 instead for 20$ cheaper on sale currently?


Worst case scenario is that your card will not unlock. You may or may not miss the ~3-4% performance gain but you will certainly gain a 5% saving ($20).


----------



## sf101

jumped on the sale while i think about it, starting to think a 50/50 chance is better than waiting for backorders figured id lock the sale price in now as its 399.99 and free ground shipping atm.

just remember backorders on the 6950s when people go their back orders all the cards had been locked down and i had gambled on some remaining powercolors with no info on them for a couple of friends who had me do 2 builds and they both unlocked shortly after that all cards were unlockable.

these types of things usually seem to be a get them early type thing.

I said this before but has anyone tried just forcing on the cores with some of these cards? or is there no software currently that lets you do that?

i remember i had to do that with the 6950s they wouldnt take a bios flash but they would take a turning on the cores and then saving it to their current bios. so you could mod the bios but not really successfully reflash.

wonder if anyones been trying this.

perhaps on the failing cards it may work or maybe able to turn on 2 units instead of all 4.


----------



## BIG MICHO

as promised here is the 3 way crossfire with 3 XFX R9 290-> 3 XFX R9 290X using the XFX R9 290X.ROM file. I'm impressed so far and this thing is not overclocked and is air cooled for now. I ordered my blocks and those should be in hopefully by the end of the month. the last test i need to do is a single card benchmark. but without any further waiting i presnt to you my results.

once again here is 2 way crossfire:


and here is 3 way crossfire:


now you tell me is it worth it? I think so. for $50.00 more than what i would have paid for two XFX R9 290X's i got three R9 290's and got these results. I'm happy and i hope you enjoy. Also this is not at 1080 this is a 2k monitor at full max settings. that's 38.3 FPS more going 3 way than 2 way. I'll bring you the other single card benchmark so that i can give an analysis as you go up in cards.
Thanks,
BIG MICHO out!!


----------



## BIG MICHO

here are some other benchmarks i ran on both 3dmark 11 and 3dmark firestrike. Now these numbers may not look impressive but these benchmarks were run on extreme. Tell me what you think?



here are the heaven benchmarks as well


and now it's bed time.


----------



## james111333

Hey, is there anyone around that can help? I may have just become the first power color 290 owner that has a card that cannot be unlocked







I'm truly gutted









I just flashed the asus bios although it only worked if I wrote the command atifla~1.exe -f -p 0 asus.rom

Was that the correct way? It then went through the process of installing the new card in windows and gpuz says my bios is Asus but still the locked shader count









Please tell me I am doing something wrong here!


----------



## famich

The command syntax seems OK to me , so, maybe you got the "real "290 .


----------



## Gilgam3sh

try with another 290X BIOS than the ASUS one


----------



## sf101

Kind of what i was worried about if you got a second batch of the powercolors they could be fixed by now.

This kind of thing happened before with the 6950s and i don't think it was supposed to happen ever again esp on the 290-290x.

Would not be that surprised if the next batches of cards all come unlockable.

hope not its a nice little bonus lol.


----------



## Zackotsu

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james111333*
> 
> Hey, is there anyone around that can help? I may have just become the first power color 290 owner that has a card that cannot be unlocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm truly gutted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just flashed the asus bios although it only worked if I wrote the command atifla~1.exe -f -p 0 asus.rom
> 
> Was that the correct way? It then went through the process of installing the new card in windows and gpuz says my bios is Asus but still the locked shader count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me I am doing something wrong here!






i guess there's always first for everything..


----------



## prostreetcamaro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*
> 
> As promised earlier, here's CompuBench on a single 290X.
> 
> 
> People are looking to be pretty close, and within margin of variation I'd say.
> 62.2 would still put you within range to be honest. I'm sure I could run it enough times and get around that or higher than what I got to a degree. *What settings did you run ShaderToyMark at, that score doesn't seem right if you were running at defaults*. To answer you last question my 4770K is at 4.6GHz, and might benefit slightly, but these tests should be mostly GPU dependent.
> 
> Is there anything else you guys would like to see?


Oooops I didn't mean to type 380 I meant 680 just a couple points behind your score.


----------



## blue1512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james111333*
> 
> Hey, is there anyone around that can help? I may have just become the first power color 290 owner that has a card that cannot be unlocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm truly gutted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just flashed the asus bios although it only worked if I wrote the command atifla~1.exe -f -p 0 asus.rom
> 
> Was that the correct way? It then went through the process of installing the new card in windows and gpuz says my bios is Asus but still the locked shader count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me I am doing something wrong here!


Try another bios then.

Where did you get your card, mate? If you are Aussie and your card is from Skycomp, I'm doomed, too. Just order a pair from them


----------



## james111333

It's official!

It's the end of the line for free 290x upgrades! I tried various different Bios versions as well as different drivers, in the end I removed the heat sink to reveal a 2020 chip!

Lame!!!


----------



## Gilgam3sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james111333*
> 
> It's official!
> 
> It's the end of the line for free 290x upgrades! I tried various different Bios versions as well as different drivers, in the end I removed the heat sink to reveal a 2020 chip!
> 
> Lame!!!


lucky I got one 2000 chip yesterday


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> lucky I got one 2000 chip yesterday then..


Then what...?


----------



## ontariotl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*
> 
> Here's the ShaderToyMark at default settings.
> 
> 
> Compubench is downloading super slow for some reason, and something came up. I'll update with that later tonight.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Yeah, that was a slow download.
> 
> And this should put to rest any discussion over whether the cores are really unlocked. I scored 686 on that test with the flashed 290X BIOS at defaults.
> 
> *Flashed 290X at stock*


OK, back from work. Here are my results. Very close to the the real 290X. Case closed!

*290 default run*
http://s81.photobucket.com/user/OntarioTL/media/Shadertoy290default_zps6f1aa02d.jpg.html

*290X bios default run*
http://s81.photobucket.com/user/OntarioTL/media/Shadertoy290XDefault_zps62980f8e.jpg.html

Very close to the the real 290X. I'd say case closed!


----------



## fragamemnon

Oh dear... This is getting intense.
I ordered one from computeruniverse.com yesterday and they dispatched it today. They didn't have it in the 'shop'.
However, they got it, quoting "immediately from their suppliers". _Well I sure hope their suppliers never ran out of the initial stock!!_

Guys, I'm worried now.


----------



## Tomsom

So am I to understand that the Sapphire R9 290 can't be unlocked. Only the Powercolor and XFX branded ones?


----------



## sch010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomsom*
> 
> So am I to understand that the Sapphire R9 290 can't be unlocked. Only the Powercolor and XFX branded ones?


Powercolor has the highest success rate by far. XFX is more of a mixed bag: mine didn't unlock, while others have. I don't think many/any of the other brands have success rates worth mentioning.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sch010*
> 
> Powercolor has the highest success rate by far. XFX is more of a mixed bag: mine didn't unlock, while others have. I don't think many/any of the other brands have success rates worth mentioning.


According to previous posts here, it depends on which XFX product (P.0 will unlock, 1.1 will not).


----------



## 555BUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> According to previous posts here, it depends on which XFX product (P.0 will unlock, 1.1 will not).


At least one XFX v1.1 does unlock. See mine below. 290 vs 290X BIOS benchmark @ same clocks to prove it.


----------



## Tomsom

I just tried to flash the ASUS bios on my Sapphire R9 290.



Before



After



As you can see, the results are worse after i flashed the BIOS.

And afterburner wont allow me to adjust the voltage still. So I'm guessing this is a failure.


----------



## BIG MICHO

XFX R9 290 ver 1.1 does unlcok. i have three that did


----------



## BIG MICHO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> alt+print screen
> 
> It is your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (though I'm guessing you just cropped the previous full screenshots)


I Just wanted to say thanks for that tid bit. i hope my pics are easier to see.


----------



## tx12

I have a little suspicion what (some?) locked cards may get a kind of unlocking effect from bios replacement. Still, that could be later corrected back by driver by looking at 67B1 ID.

For those who's 290 does *NOT* unlock: are you getting 100% the same benchmark readings (use pure shader benchmark like GPGPU task or toyshader) while running 290 and 290X bioses on the very same clocks?
Please underclock the card to make sure all clocks are equal and there are no thermal throttling involved.


----------



## Tomsom

Strange problem occurred after I flashed my 290 with the ASUS 290x BIOS. I can no longer see POST as I am booting, the screen does not come on until windows is fully loaded. Which in turn means I can't revert the BIOS because my monitor is just blank until windows is finished loading.

What do i do about this?


----------



## Toss3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james111333*
> 
> It's official!
> 
> It's the end of the line for free 290x upgrades! I tried various different Bios versions as well as different drivers, in the end I removed the heat sink to reveal a 2020 chip!
> 
> Lame!!!


Just when I placed an order







This sucks.


----------



## BIG MICHO

What are some good standards to benchmark to. i want to do full comparison with 1 through 3 CFX, in both quiet mode and the Unlocked Uber mode. i want to be as fair as possible. I've never really benchmarked for others to see. So i want to do so in orderly fashion that is unbiased and that everyone can see clearly the pros and cons of the unlocked vs locked R9 290's.


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomsom*
> 
> Strange problem occurred after I flashed my 290 with the ASUS 290x BIOS. I can no longer see POST as I am booting, the screen does not come on until windows is fully loaded. Which in turn means I can't revert the BIOS because my monitor is just blank until windows is finished loading.
> 
> What do i do about this?


I had the same problem with my XFX R9 290. Just follow these steps:

1. Flip the bios switch on the card to the position with the original bios
2. Boot to the flash drive (command line)
3. Flip the bios switch on the card to the position with the Asus bios
4. Run atiflash.exe -ai and verify the information represents the Asus bios
5. Flash the original bios using the same command you used to flash the Asus bios (changing the bios name used in the command, of course)

PM me if you need anymore info.


----------



## BIG MICHO

here is a 3way CFX of unlocked R9 290 in valley extreme hd.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toss3*
> 
> Just when I placed an order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sucks.


There's still plenty of 2000 Chips.


----------



## Tomsom

Tanks man. That did the trick.


----------



## AMC

sub'd


----------



## Moustache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james111333*
> 
> It's official!
> 
> It's the end of the line for free 290x upgrades! I tried various different Bios versions as well as different drivers, in the end I removed the heat sink to reveal a 2020 chip!
> 
> Lame!!!


Thanks man. I've been following this thread since day 1 and I guess in the near future, it'll be 50/50 for the chance of having an unlocked 290 (that if 2000 chips are still available). Seems like newer batches especially from Powercolor and XFX won't be 2000 chip anymore. Case closed!


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james111333*
> 
> Hey, is there anyone around that can help? I may have just become the first power color 290 owner that has a card that cannot be unlocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm truly gutted


Oh the, first locked Powercolor?
Please post some stickers, labels and so on.


----------



## Tomsom

Would there be any point in trying to flash my r290 with any of the other branded BIOS's like XFX, GIGABYTE etc. when the ASUS one failed?


----------



## 555BUK

I believe that Tomson's post number 437 has proven beyond all doubt that 290's that flash to 290X are indeed full-fat 290X's. Tomson flashed his locked Sapphire with the same ASUS bios which most successful flashers have used. GPUZ shows his card did not unlock, and upon running benchmarks he actually got a worse score on the ASUS bios. This proves that the ASUS bios does not possess some magic programming which provides ~4% gains for all of those who use it. It additionally proves that hardware is indeed being unlocked and that it is this additional hardware (shaders/TMU's) which provide the boost.

Well done Tomson for posting your results despite having a locked card







.


----------



## 555BUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomsom*
> 
> Would there be any point in trying to flash my r290 with any of the other branded BIOS's like XFX, GIGABYTE etc. when the ASUS one failed?


Not really. All Sapphires tested so far have failed to unlock. If the first BIOS flashed has failed it will be extremely unlikely that a second would work. Take solace in the fact that 290/290X performance differences are virtually unnoticeable and just overclock your 290.


----------



## Tomsom

Yeah I thought as much. I have been trying to OC, but the black-screen just gets in the way. I really hope AMD released the supposed fix soon.


----------



## prostreetcamaro

Speaking of the black screen. I started getting it yesterday as soon as windows loads up. I started messing around and thought maybe i would flash the XFX 290X bios and see if that did anything. After I flashed that bios the black screen stopped. I did some benches etc etc then decided to go back to the asus bios so i could up the voltage more with gpu tweak. Wouldn't you know it I immediately started getting the black screen again and had to flash back to the XFX bios. So for me the Asus bios is causing the black screen.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prostreetcamaro*
> 
> Speaking of the black screen. I started getting it yesterday as soon as windows loads up. I started messing around and thought maybe i would flash the XFX 290X bios and see if that did anything. After I flashed that bios the black screen stopped. I did some benches etc etc then decided to go back to the asus bios so i could up the voltage more with gpu tweak. Wouldn't you know it I immediately started getting the black screen again and had to flash back to the XFX bios. So for me the Asus bios is causing the black screen.


Not the best place to ask as this is an Unlock thread and your question would be better answered in two other spots.

*290/290X Black Screen Poll* or *[Official] AMD R9 290X / 290 Owners Club*

As for the black screen issues on a quick note AMD is providing the fix which can be found on the other two links. Club has it on the OP.

*SOURCE* - November 18, 2013
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warsam71*
> 
> Hello again everyone,
> 
> *We are going to release a new driver tomorrow which fixes the black screen problem you've been experiencing.
> *
> Again, I want to thank everyone for your patience.


Updated:

*SOURCE* - November 19, 2013
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warsam71*
> 
> Hello everyone (@Arizonian)
> 
> I apologize, I just wanted to let you know we need a few more days to post the driver. I will make sure to keep you up-to-date on our progress...


----------



## prostreetcamaro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Not the best place to ask as this is an Unlock thread and your question would be better answered in two other spots.
> 
> *290/290X Black Screen Poll* or *[Official] AMD R9 290X / 290 Owners Club*
> 
> As for the black screen issues on a quick note AMD is providing the fix which can be found on the other two links. Club has it on the OP.
> 
> *SOURCE* - November 18, 2013
> Updated:
> 
> *SOURCE* - November 19, 2013


Thanks for that! I will just hang tight with the xfx bios for now until they release the new driver.


----------



## LuckyX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james111333*
> 
> It's official!
> 
> It's the end of the line for free 290x upgrades! I tried various different Bios versions as well as different drivers, in the end I removed the heat sink to reveal a 2020 chip!
> 
> Lame!!!


Sorry to hear, man...

Where and when did you buy yours?
I'll be getting mine from Newegg today that I ordered late on the 18th and you have me concerned. I'll be using them for Litecoin mining where the 10% increase in shaders is important.


----------



## james111333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyX2*
> 
> Sorry to hear, man...
> 
> Where and when did you buy yours?
> I'll be getting mine from Newegg today that I ordered late on the 18th and you have me concerned. I'll be using them for Litecoin mining where the 10% increase in shaders is important.


Kikatek in the UK, I jumped on it as soon as I saw sobol had one from there but no such luck, it's going back under distance selling regulations anyway as I have found them to be the worst company to deal with in the UK. How spineless does a company have to be to not provide a phone number and take an age to answer emails!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Oh the, first locked Powercolor?
> Please post some stickers, labels and so on.


Yep, 100% confirmed, Sobol and I have been discussing it on PM and he's been really helpful so thanks again, you're a star!
From our messages, I have found that the last 3 numbers in the serial are important, obviously indicating at what point in the production run they were made.
Serial number *AFG13100007xx* seem to be ok (please can anyone verify this with their numbers?)
My serial number *AFG13100009xx* has the 2020 chip and will not unlock. I actually loose 2 FPS with the Asus bios clock for clock!

I rang some companies and none of them can tell me which they have in stock as they all 'drop ship' them so don't even have them on their premisses so In the UK, if you want one, the only way to know is to get it off the shelf in a shop!

I have one more on the way from a different retailer so will post results up in the morning, wish me luck, my ek block is getting impatient!


----------



## LuckyX2

Thanks for helping the community with that info.

Hopefully mine from Newegg are ok still since they're from Newegg's stock and not drop shipped directly from Powercolor.
That should give Newegg's supply a week or two buffer to still have unlockable ones vs anyone who drop ships depending on how old their stock is and how many cards they have.


----------



## Ashuiegi

anyone can tell me if the cooler mounting hole are the same as for 7970 , i want to know if a Alpenfohn Peter 79xx cooler would work , it s made for 140mm fan and can take 400W ,..... the best vga aftermarket cooler by far, just surprised everyone goes for the gelid ,....


----------



## Toss3

Just tried my new XFX 290 V 1.1 with OWU055*** - serial and it's a no go. Just my luck. Basically the news that the new Powercolor's were locked broke just one hour after I had placed my order. Isn't that typical?


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> As for the black screen issues on a quick note AMD is providing the fix which can be found on the other two links.


Wow, AMD rep is present here on this forum!
I'm kind of surprised with zero "official" comments to the 290 unlocking phenomena.
Any chances to get a word from AMD here?

The hottest questions are, IMHO:
- is it a one-time giveaway?
and
- why none of Sapphire, Gigabyte and Asus was unlockable?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> anyone can tell me if the cooler mounting hole are the same as for 7970 , i want to know if a Alpenfohn Peter 79xx cooler would work , it s made for 140mm fan and can take 400W ,..... the best vga aftermarket cooler by far, just surprised everyone goes for the gelid ,....


Yes. The holes are the same, although the core is rotated from the 7970 orientation.


----------



## Toss3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toss3*
> 
> Just tried my new XFX 290 V 1.1 with OWU055*** - serial and it's a no go. Just my luck. Basically the news that the new Powercolor's were locked broke just one hour after I had placed my order. Isn't that typical?


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Wow, AMD rep is present here on this forum!
> I'm kind of surprised with zero "official" comments to the 290 unlocking phenomena.
> Any chances to get a word from AMD here?
> 
> The hottest questions are, IMHO:
> - is it a one-time giveaway?
> and
> - why none of Sapphire, Gigabyte and Asus was unlockable?


Maybe cuz AMD Doesnt Comment on Unofficial/unsupported Modifications to your AMD Device.


----------



## jerrolds

Mounting holes should be the same, but the 79xx chips are recessed and need a shim to make contact while the 290(X) are flush against the frame. Gelid ICY 2 Version 01 is flat and will make contact nicely with the 290X.

At < $50 the Gelid is a good choice, keeps my GPU under 60C @ 1220mhz 1.3v actual


----------



## Thrall

Would people who have had XFX 290's load up at least the first 5 digits of their serial number and say if their card unlocked? From the small sample size of SN's on here from XFX cards the following is my theory:

Unlocked:
OXU044
OWU055

Locked:
OWU54

Looking at the chip itself seems to be a surefire way of determining unlock ability, but if we can find similarities in some kind of marking on the outside of the box it'd be a lot easier to pick out the unlockable chips before purchasing or opening the box and possibly making refunds or returns more difficult.


----------



## Toss3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall*
> 
> Would people who have had XFX 290's load up at least the first 5 digits of their serial number and say if their card unlocked? From the small sample size of SN's on here from XFX cards the following is my theory:
> 
> Unlocked:
> OXU044
> OWU055
> 
> Locked:
> OWU54
> 
> Looking at the chip itself seems to be a surefire way of determining unlock ability, but if we can find similarities in some kind of marking on the outside of the box it'd be a lot easier to pick out the unlockable chips before purchasing or opening the box and possibly making refunds or returns more difficult.


Mine's V 1.1 with an OWU055 serial and it did not unlock.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Maybe cuz AMD Doesnt Comment on Unofficial/unsupported Modifications to your AMD Device.


At least I hope they don't blame those who reflash their BIOS or feed it to AtomDis


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerrolds*
> 
> Mounting holes should be the same, but the 79xx chips are recessed and need a shim to make contact while the 290(X) are flush against the frame. Gelid ICY 2 Version 01 is flat and will make contact nicely with the 290X.
> 
> At < $50 the Gelid is a good choice, keeps my GPU under 60C @ 1220mhz 1.3v actual


I thought some one said R9-290/X's needed a shim?


----------



## iamhollywood5

My XFX will arrive within the next few hours. Wondering if I should try to flash first, or just pop the cooler off and check the core first...


----------



## LuckyX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james111333*
> 
> From our messages, I have found that the last 3 numbers in the serial are important, obviously indicating at what point in the production run they were made.
> Serial number *AFG13100007xx* seem to be ok (please can anyone verify this with their numbers?)
> My serial number *AFG13100009xx* has the 2020 chip and will not unlock.


Just got my two 290's from Newegg in the mail and the serials don't match yours at all hahah. They start with AZG instead of AFG and end in 5xx instead of 7xx or 9xx.

Will be attempting unlocks later tonight.

*NEW INFO EDIT:* Well, I just took off the heatsinks and the one with the serial ending in 511 is a 2000 chip and the one ending in 577 is a 2020 chip. *So it looks like somewhere between 511 and 577 they switched over to 2020 chips*. I haven't tried flashing them yet though, maybe I have one of the rare flashable 2020's


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> My XFX will arrive within the next few hours. Wondering if I should try to flash first, or just pop the cooler off and check the core first...


If you're comfortable I would say pop the shroud off and check the core because even if you flash it successfully, It'll be something that will be in the back of your mind until you do at some point.


----------



## SkateZilla

and clean/replace TIM while you're in there.


----------



## Ricdeau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIG MICHO*
> 
> here is a 3way CFX of unlocked R9 290 in valley extreme hd.


That doesn't look righ at all. I score almost 5k with 2x 290Xs on ExtremeHD preset.


----------



## jerrolds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> I thought some one said R9-290/X's needed a shim?


Nope, no shim needed - the die cover thing is slightly raised above the framing thing. Also as Forceman said, the 79xx are also rotated like 45degrees while the 290(X) are square with the frame. So the HSF in question might work, but those are the differences.


----------



## Toss3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyX2*
> 
> Just got my two 290's from Newegg in the mail and the serials don't match yours at all hahah. They start with AZG instead of AFG and end in 5xx instead of 7xx or 9xx.
> 
> Will be attempting unlocks later tonight.


Would plop it in first and flash(that way you don't lose your warranty).







Just remember to do an atiflash -s 0 backup.rom first, and then flash the bios.


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall*
> 
> Would people who have had XFX 290's load up at least the first 5 digits of their serial number and say if their card unlocked? From the small sample size of SN's on here from XFX cards the following is my theory:
> 
> Unlocked:
> OXU044
> OWU055
> 
> Locked:
> OWU54
> 
> Looking at the chip itself seems to be a surefire way of determining unlock ability, but if we can find similarities in some kind of marking on the outside of the box it'd be a lot easier to pick out the unlockable chips before purchasing or opening the box and possibly making refunds or returns more difficult.


Version 1.1 - SN: OWU054 for me with **no** unlock


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

My card got delivered but my school's mail center is so slow.... Been 2.5 hours already and I still can't pick it up.

This is torture.


----------



## Redvineal

While we're on the topic of Gelid, can anyone post up VRM temps they're seeing with that cooler on? And while we're at it, VRM temps with an Accelero Xtreme III, if you have it.

I know there's many variables involved, but I'd like to get a generalized compare/contrast going between these 2 coolers. I know they both perform very well on the core, but OC VRM temps have me concerned.

I have an Accelero sitting in its box 5 feet away from me right now, but the "permanent" adhesive has me hesitant. The Gelid has the sticky pads, which I like, but assume don't transfer heat as well.

I have just short of 2 hours to order a Gelid and have it delivered tomorrow! Please help me make an informed decision!

Thanks.


----------



## BIG MICHO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*
> 
> That doesn't look righ at all. I score almost 5k with 2x 290Xs on ExtremeHD preset.


I know, I've never really benched mark like this, and i want to make a valid comparison off all the different set ups for up to 3 way CFX.

my set up is as follows:
cpu-z:
cpu

cache

mainboard

memory

spd

1st R9 290 unlocked

2nd R9 unlocked

3rd R9 unlocked


they results from my benching IMO aren't as high as they should be. If you look at the bus interface there is a question mark next to all of them. I do not think my cards are set up right. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ricdeau

At work, I'll get back with you this evening.


----------



## djester55

Just got my card from newegg today with the serial # AZGXXXXXXX572. will try to unlock today after work


----------



## airisom2

I think someone wanted me to post some temps of my XFX 290 with the Gelid cooler on it. Here ya go.

NFS MW 2012

Stock:
GPU-63C
VRM1-60C
VRM2-45C

Overclocked (1100/1500Mhz, 1.35v ASUS GPUTweak)
GPU-67-69C
VRM1-73C
VRM2-53C

Crysis 3

Stock:
GPU-63C
VRM1-65C
VRM2-50C

Overclocked (1100/1500Mhz, 1.35v ASUS GPUTweak)
GPU-67-69C
VRM1- ~73C
VRM2- ~53C
Black screen kept on crashing my computer, so I can't get a good reading, but I know that VRM1 was above 70C, and VRM2 above 50C. NFS MW black screened too, but it happened much less, and I was able to get a good reading before it crashed. Good thing it only happens when I OC. Hopefully, the upcoming drivers fix this b/c I can see this being really aggravating in the long run.

Pretty good temps.

EDIT: Idles are in the 35C ballpark.


----------



## james111333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIG MICHO*
> 
> I know, I've never really benched mark like this, and i want to make a valid comparison off all the different set ups for up to 3 way CFX.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> my set up is as follows:
> cpu-z:
> cpu
> 
> cache
> 
> mainboard
> 
> memory
> 
> spd
> 
> 1st R9 290 unlocked
> 
> 2nd R9 unlocked
> 
> 3rd R9 unlocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they results from my benching IMO aren't as high as they should be. If you look at the bus interface there is a question mark next to all of them. I do not think my cards are set up right. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Something is wrong somewhere, I score higher with 2 290 (non x) at stock clocks?

The question mark is normal I think. If you click on it you will see that it opens the GPUZ render test.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIG MICHO*
> 
> I know, I've never really benched mark like this, and i want to make a valid comparison off all the different set ups for up to 3 way CFX.
> 
> my set up is as follows:
> cpu-z:
> cpu
> 
> they results from my benching IMO aren't as high as they should be. If you look at the bus interface there is a question mark next to all of them. I do not think my cards are set up right. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


The Question Mark is so you can see the Actual Bus Speed when in use,

When in Desktop mode, the Cards use Less Lanes/Speed.

(ie they drop to PCIe2.0 4x in desktop mode)


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moustache*
> 
> Thanks man. I've been following this thread since day 1 and I guess in the near future, it'll be 50/50 for the chance of having an unlocked 290 (that if 2000 chips are still available). Seems like newer batches especially from Powercolor and XFX won't be 2000 chip anymore. Case closed!


Just because one person (and i might add the FIRST) is not unable to unlock their Powercolor does not mean they have changed the chips.
For all you know the guy just isnt competent at flashing BIOS.
Also he ordered from a small shop in the UK, not from newegg/amazon in the US.

If you want a cheap 290x I suggest you order NOW instead of hypothesizing that you will miss out.
I have no doubt that eventually it will be remedied, but for now its case wide open and being enjoyed by hundreds of other overclockers









My Powercolor arrives today and was ordered on the 19'th.


----------



## prostreetcamaro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> While we're on the topic of Gelid, can anyone post up VRM temps they're seeing with that cooler on? And while we're at it, VRM temps with an Accelero Xtreme III, if you have it.
> 
> I know there's many variables involved, but I'd like to get a generalized compare/contrast going between these 2 coolers. I know they both perform very well on the core, but OC VRM temps have me concerned.
> 
> I have an Accelero sitting in its box 5 feet away from me right now, but the "permanent" adhesive has me hesitant. The Gelid has the sticky pads, which I like, but assume don't transfer heat as well.
> 
> I have just short of 2 hours to order a Gelid and have it delivered tomorrow! Please help me make an informed decision!
> 
> Thanks.


Here is my small review with stock clock temps on the accelero extreme III.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1444102/accelero-extreme-iii-is-awesome-on-the-r9-290-and-290x

And here I just ran furmark for you for 25 minutes overclocked to 1100/5000. This is not bad really considering how badly furmark stresses the system.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Got my card, got 13889 graphics score in 3dMark11 default, max temp 62c with stock cooler.

This cooler at 100% is sooooo loud, I was only around 60% during benching though.

Time to get flashing.


----------



## Sherp

Tried to unlock my HIS H290F4GD, no luck unfortunately.


----------



## jerrolds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> While we're on the topic of Gelid, can anyone post up VRM temps they're seeing with that cooler on? And while we're at it, VRM temps with an Accelero Xtreme III, if you have it.
> 
> I know there's many variables involved, but I'd like to get a generalized compare/contrast going between these 2 coolers. I know they both perform very well on the core, but OC VRM temps have me concerned.
> 
> I have an Accelero sitting in its box 5 feet away from me right now, but the "permanent" adhesive has me hesitant. The Gelid has the sticky pads, which I like, but assume don't transfer heat as well.
> 
> I have just short of 2 hours to order a Gelid and have it delivered tomorrow! Please help me make an informed decision!
> 
> Thanks.


I believe the Gelid and Accelero Xtreme 3 will have similar performance on the both the core and VRMs - if theyre using those dinky little sinks w/ thermal tape. The Hybrid might be better since its closer to an actual water loop, that and the fan is positioned to specifically blow on the VRMs/Card. But ya..your gluing the sinks permanently, so unless you feel like doing a careful mix so that its possible to remove them then youre stuck with em while voiding your warranty - so you wanna make sure the card is working flawlessly.

Anyways - at stock voltages (up to 1110mhz on the core) the VRMs are pretty good actually - around 65-75C. At around 1150mhz and 1.23v - Temps were manageable at around 80-85C.

Last night i was able to hit 1225mhz with 1.3v actual with a max temp of 90C..this was with the window wide open and ambient temps around 5C haha. I will be adding 2 aftermarket high pressure fans so air gets to the VRMs even better.

When i first installed it, VRM1 temps hit 105C pretty easily but has since improved (maybe the glue cured or something shrug)

In other words, the Gelid does a fine job at core/vrm temps unless your approaching 1.3v


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerrolds*
> 
> I believe the Gelid and Accelero Xtreme 3 will have similar performance on the both the core and VRMs - if theyre using those dinky little sinks w/ thermal tape. The Hybrid might be better since its closer to an actual water loop, that and the fan is positioned to specifically blow on the VRMs/Card. But ya..your gluing the sinks permanently, so unless you feel like doing a careful mix so that its possible to remove them then youre stuck with em while voiding your warranty - so you wanna make sure the card is working flawlessly.
> 
> Anyways - at stock voltages (up to 1110mhz on the core) the VRMs are pretty good actually - around 65-75C. At around 1150mhz and 1.23v - Temps were manageable at around 80-85C.
> 
> Last night i was able to hit 1225mhz with 1.3v actual with a max temp of 90C..this was with the window wide open and ambient temps around 5C haha. I will be adding 2 aftermarket high pressure fans so air gets to the VRMs even better.
> 
> When i first installed it, VRM1 temps hit 105C pretty easily but has since improved (maybe the glue cured or something shrug)
> 
> In other words, the Gelid does a fine job at core/vrm temps unless your approaching 1.3v


Thanks for the reply. And thanks to prostreetcamaro for his a few posts back.









I'm not really looking to push my card into the ground. 1150/5000 is a nice, respectable OC that I will be happy with (of course I say that now).

With that said, it sounds like I can get away with either cooler to settle in safely with those speeds. If that truly is the case, then the only catch 22 remaining is the Gelid seems more difficult to install, and the Accelero has permanent adhesive.

Decisions, decisions, decisions...


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Got a problem. Every time I flash a ROM my card doesn't boot, and my screen stays black.

I'm using the ASUS ROM in the OP, and followed the instructions to the T. What could be going wrong? Currently re-downloading everything incase of a corrupt file.

For some reason ATIflash.exe was renamed to atiflas~,exe so I shortened the name of it and the ROM to atf.exe and as.exe. Could that be causing problems? I typed in the names correctly, as they appear after typing in DIR.


----------



## jerrolds

The Gelid isnt that bad actually - just getting the sinks on the VRMs is kind of annoying - just put even pressure and itll just stick. If you put a lot and you kind of go off axis, its very easy to "tip" it in one direction.

I think the most frustrating part was that, and also finding the screws that attach the plate to the heatsink - i thought i was losing my mind looking for washer, but nope - just need to find the screws that fit..they look similiar to all the other screws, but slightly shorter and fatter.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Got a problem. Every time I flash a ROM my card doesn't boot, and my screen stays black.


Try to use stock ROM from 290X of your brand. Maybe that will help.


----------



## BIG MICHO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toss3*
> 
> Mine's V 1.1 with an OWU055 serial and it did not unlock.


i have two XFX OWU0551.. that did unlock. that's really weird. did you get it from new egg.


----------



## james111333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Got a problem. Every time I flash a ROM my card doesn't boot, and my screen stays black.
> 
> I'm using the ASUS ROM in the OP, and followed the instructions to the T. What could be going wrong? Currently re-downloading everything incase of a corrupt file.
> 
> For some reason ATIflash.exe was renamed to atiflas~,exe so I shortened the name of it and the ROM to atf.exe and as.exe. Could that be causing problems? I typed in the names correctly, as they appear after typing in DIR.


Try putting the filenames back to what they should be and then type the command *atifla~1.exe -f -p 0 asus.rom* thats what it will want if it is shortening the names with ~1


----------



## aznever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Got a problem. Every time I flash a ROM my card doesn't boot, and my screen stays black.
> 
> I'm using the ASUS ROM in the OP, and followed the instructions to the T. What could be going wrong? Currently re-downloading everything incase of a corrupt file.
> 
> For some reason ATIflash.exe was renamed to atiflas~,exe so I shortened the name of it and the ROM to atf.exe and as.exe. Could that be causing problems? I typed in the names correctly, as they appear after typing in DIR.


This is a good indication that your card cannot be flashed with the 290x bios or does not unlock. Assuming that you did flashed correctly.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I tried that, no luck.

Flashed back to the backup stock ROM and no problem. PC boots and card runs fine.

Flashed to a different (XFX 290x) ROM and same problem. This is frustrating, I've already had to jury-rig a 2nd psu to power my 670 just to re-flash this card 5 times already.

Edit: So my card can't even run on a 290x bios? Others that don't unlock can at least run on it, why would mine be any different? Maybe XFX locked the BIOS or something?


----------



## jerrolds

Did it error when you tried flashing to the Asus rom? Youre using the -f flag to force the update right?

Something like "atiflash.exe -f asus.rom" (i forget what it is exactly)

Maybe grab the rom from a different source if you havent already


----------



## dade_kash_xD

I tried to flash one of my Sapphire R9-290 with Elpida memory and it still is reading the same 2560 Shaders. Clocks are boosted as well as voltage but no shaders unlock.


----------



## prostreetcamaro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I tried that, no luck.
> 
> Flashed back to the backup stock ROM and no problem. PC boots and card runs fine.
> 
> Flashed to a different (XFX 290x) ROM and same problem. This is frustrating, I've already had to jury-rig a 2nd psu to power my 670 just to re-flash this card 5 times already.
> 
> Edit: So my card can't even run on a 290x bios? Others that don't unlock can at least run on it, why would mine be any different? Maybe XFX locked the BIOS or something?


You using this command?

Lets assume the rom you are flashing is named asus.rom

atiflash.exe -f -p 0 asus.rom


----------



## 555BUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I tried that, no luck.
> 
> Flashed back to the backup stock ROM and no problem. PC boots and card runs fine.
> 
> Flashed to a different (XFX 290x) ROM and same problem. This is frustrating, I've already had to jury-rig a 2nd psu to power my 670 just to re-flash this card 5 times already.
> 
> Edit: So my card can't even run on a 290x bios? Others that don't unlock can at least run on it, why would mine be any different? Maybe XFX locked the BIOS or something?


No need to jury-rig anything when the 290 has a switch which allows selection of of two entirely separate BIOS. At default both switch positions contain the same stock BIOS. Some people have problems flashing pos1 (nearest the back plate side of your case), so make sure the switch is set to pos2 (nearest the front of your case) before flashing.

If the flash fails and you get black screen, turn off PC, flip the switch back to pos1, start PC, and when at DOS prompt flip the switch back to pos2 and reflash. Having a backup BIOS on pos1 means you never have to boot from a second card.

The flash commands you need are:-
*save existing bios
atiflash -s backup.rom

*flash new bios
atiflash -f -p 0 biosname.rom

If your atiflash.exe is called something different, rename it within windows to it's correct name. This will not make any difference but it will save confusion.

Good luck.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *555BUK*
> 
> No need to jury-rig anything when the 290 has a switch which allows selection of of two entirely separate BIOS. At default both switch positions contain the same stock BIOS. Some people have problems flashing pos1 (nearest the back plate side of your case), so make sure the switch is set to pos2 (nearest the front of your case) before flashing.
> 
> If the flash fails and you get black screen, turn off PC, flip the switch back to pos1, start PC, and when at DOS prompt flip the switch back to pos2 and reflash. Having a backup BIOS on pos1 means you never have to boot from a second card.
> 
> The flash commands you need are:-
> *save existing bios
> atiflash -s backup.rom
> 
> *flash new bios
> atiflash -f -p 0 biosname.rom
> 
> If your atiflash.exe is called something different, rename it within windows to it's correct name. This will not make any difference but it will save confusion.
> 
> Good luck.


I've been switching cards as per the unbricking the card instructions in the OP. I'll try what you mentioned.

The commands I'm using are:

atifla~1.exe -I (get 0 for adapter)
atifla~1.exe -f -p 0 ASUS.rom (for ASUS BIOS)
or
atifla~1.exe -f -p 0 XFX.rom

My atiflash.exe is named correctly in Windows but gets renamed when I'm flashing a new bios for some reason.

Anyway, I'll keep trying.

Edit: No errors. It says it gets flashed successfully. It even identifies as an R9 290x with the manufacturer, etc. right after flashing, before I reboot.


----------



## tsm106

There are 290s that can flash w/o unlocking shaders and there are 290s that flash with shaders unlocked.

Couldn't you guys bench compare the two? That would give you your 1:1 criteria.


----------



## Gilgam3sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> With that said, it sounds like I can get away with either cooler to settle in safely with those speeds. If that truly is the case, then the only catch 22 remaining is the Gelid seems more difficult to install, and the Accelero has permanent adhesive.
> 
> Decisions, decisions, decisions...


I have the Accelero Xtreme III on my 290X and I don't use the permanent adhesive that comes with the cooler... I use the thermal pads from the stock cooler, works great.


----------



## jerrolds

How high can you OC your 290X? What are the voltages and temps?

The thermal pads kept the VRM1 and 2 sinks on even upside down?


----------



## r0cawearz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerrolds*
> 
> I believe the Gelid and Accelero Xtreme 3 will have similar performance on the both the core and VRMs - if theyre using those dinky little sinks w/ thermal tape. The Hybrid might be better since its closer to an actual water loop, that and the fan is positioned to specifically blow on the VRMs/Card. But ya..your gluing the sinks permanently, so unless you feel like doing a careful mix so that its possible to remove them then youre stuck with em while voiding your warranty - so you wanna make sure the card is working flawlessly.
> 
> Anyways - at stock voltages (up to 1110mhz on the core) the VRMs are pretty good actually - around 65-75C. At around 1150mhz and 1.23v - Temps were manageable at around 80-85C.
> 
> Last night i was able to hit 1225mhz with 1.3v actual with a max temp of 90C..this was with the window wide open and ambient temps around 5C haha. I will be adding 2 aftermarket high pressure fans so air gets to the VRMs even better.
> 
> When i first installed it, VRM1 temps hit 105C pretty easily but has since improved (maybe the glue cured or something shrug)
> 
> In other words, the Gelid does a fine job at core/vrm temps unless your approaching 1.3v


are you using gputweak @ 1.41v?


----------



## NorcalTRD

Flashing my Powercolor R9 290 right now.


----------



## jerrolds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0cawearz*
> 
> are you using gputweak @ 1.41v?


Yup, well i use that profile when im playing demanding games like BF4. Switch to default or lower for the desktop.


----------



## james111333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorcalTRD*
> 
> Flashing my Powercolor R9 290 right now.


Good luck! what's the 3rd from last digit in your serial number and where did you buy it???


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

My card is not flashable. I tried every single ROM on the OP and in the link, 10 different ones and every single one except the stock ROM gives me a black screen with a red light on my mobo stuck on.


----------



## NorcalTRD

WOOHOO!!! FULLY UNLOCKED R9 290X!

















I ordered from Newegg on the 19'th.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131527&Tpk=powercolor%20290





Im going to try using a Powercolor 290X rom now, it will just make me feel better than using the Asus.rom provided in the OP.


----------



## prostreetcamaro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorcalTRD*
> 
> WOOHOO!!! FULLY UNLOCKED R9 290X!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered from Newegg on the 19'th.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131527&Tpk=powercolor%20290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to try using a Powercolor 290X rom now, it will just make me feel better than using the Asus.rom provided in the OP.


If you want more voltage via asus gpu tweak then you will stick with the asus bios


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> My card is not flashable. I tried every single ROM on the OP and in the link, 10 different ones and every single one except the stock ROM gives me a black screen with a red light on my mobo stuck on.


We can drown in our sorrows together. I experienced the same exact thing.


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> I have the Accelero Xtreme III on my 290X and I don't use the permanent adhesive that comes with the cooler... I use the thermal pads from the stock cooler, works great.


Thanks for sharing.









I was just discussing this option with another member via PM. I think I'm going to go this route first, since I won't need to perform any surgery, and I can undo the whole thing if it winds up crappy for me.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> We can drown in our sorrows together. I experienced the same exact thing.


It is what it is, we're only missing out on ~4% of the performance. I'm just gonna oc this thing as much as I can now.


----------



## NorcalTRD

You know, everyone keeps saying that is is ONLY 4-12%...
Remember you are talking about 4-12% of the performance of one of the best GPU's on the planet right now.
Percentages look small but equate to large real world performance differences


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorcalTRD*
> 
> You know, everyone keeps saying that is is ONLY 4-12%...
> Remember you are talking about 4-12% of the performance of one of the best GPU's on the planet right now.
> Percentages look small but equate to large real world performance differences


It's a lot closer to 4%, and nowhere near 12%...

10% more shaders while everything else is the same results in, clock for clock, about a 3-6% increase.

I would have liked to have gotten that increase, but I didn't, and I still got a killer GPU for $380 so I'm happy.

Anyways, I can't adjust voltage in MSI AB. I read somewhere it's because I need some .dll's or something, is this true? I applied unofficial overclocking and extended the limits but the voltage still is locked.


----------



## Gilgam3sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerrolds*
> 
> How high can you OC your 290X? What are the voltages and temps?
> 
> The thermal pads kept the VRM1 and 2 sinks on even upside down?


I run it at 1150 core 1337mv atm, max temp 60-65, but been up to 1200, but it needs a little extra voltage for that, no problem with the GPU temp but VRM1 gets near 100 celsius and I dont like it, would be good if the fan speed was higher on the AX3 at 100% , it would cool the VRM1 better, but I can always use a 120mm fan on the VRM1 hehe..

no problems, it came some thermal pads with the Arctic cooler that I use on the VRMs, the thermal pads from the stock cooler only for memory.

oh btw my card is not upside down








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just discussing this option with another member via PM. I think I'm going to go this route first, since I won't need to perform any surgery, and I can undo the whole thing if it winds up crappy for me.


no problem, I wanted to be able to remove the heatsinks without leaving any marks and the thermal pads from the stock cooler is great.


----------



## note235

powercolor off newegg on monday
unlocks to 2816


----------



## NorcalTRD

Good to hear Note235!

Powercolor POWER! haha


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> I have the Accelero Xtreme III on my 290X and I don't use the permanent adhesive that comes with the cooler... I use the thermal pads from the stock cooler, works great.


But the pads aren't sticky, how do you keep them on?


----------



## gaul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james111333*
> 
> Good luck! what's the 3rd from last digit in your serial number and where did you buy it???


3rd from last 4XX

tess : on
http://postimage.org/


----------



## NorcalTRD

Oh yeah, my serial was : AZG131X0374XX (X's for anonymity)
Part Number: 102C6711100 000009
Powercolor 290 ordered from Newegg


----------



## NorcalTRD

My 2500K is actually at 4.6Ghz
R9 290 with 290X bios, 1000Mhz core 5000Mhz Memory
Unigine Valley Extreme HD 1080P


----------



## djester55

my powercooler ordered on 11/18 unlocked to 2816
serial # AZNXXXXXXX572


----------



## jawajawa

Trying to flash the ASUS 290X rom onto my PowerColor 290. When I flash it says it flashed successfully and all, but when I restart, my motherboard's VGA error LED is on and there is no video output. I've flashed the same asus 290x bios multiple times by switching to the other bios then booting into msdos and then flipping the switch back to the bad bios while in msdos. I'm going to go try the p1 bios and maybe a few others now, I'm not sure why it it's not letting me POST and then boot though. Do you think I need to up the voltages for the rom to get it stable or something?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jawajawa*
> 
> Trying to flash the ASUS 290X rom onto my PowerColor 290. When I flash it says it flashed successfully and all, but when I restart, my motherboard's VGA error LED is on and there is no video output. I've flashed the same asus 290x bios multiple times by switching to the other bios then booting into msdos and then flipping the switch back to the bad bios while in msdos. I'm going to go try the p1 bios and maybe a few others now, I'm not sure why it it's not letting me POST and then boot though. Do you think I need to up the voltages for the rom to get it stable or something?


I have the same problem.

Someone earlier said that for some reason, some cards can't be flashed with a different BIOS. I don't know if that's true, but I haven't found a solution.

I tried over 10 different BIOSes and each time I got the same result, except for when I flashed the default BIOS.


----------



## NorcalTRD

Guys, remember you need to INSTALL BETA DRIVERS first!
Otherwise your 290 will be recognized as Standard VGA Adapter.
Please go here: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download


----------



## airisom2

I believe iPDrop had the same problem with his asus 290s.


----------



## jawajawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I have the same problem.
> 
> Someone earlier said that for some reason, some cards can't be flashed with a different BIOS. I don't know if that's true, but I haven't found a solution.
> 
> I tried over 10 different BIOSes and each time I got the same result, except for when I flashed the default BIOS.


Ok I just flashed the PT1.ROM bios that is included in ATI Flash. It works fine and my card is now unlocked, all the shaders are unlocked, I will run benchmarks and post resutls later after I attach my aftermarket cooler and everything else.
BTW I ordered the card last Monday from Newegg and it arrived today, for anyone who is wondering if their yet to arrive order will unlock it sounds like good news if you got a PowerColor.


----------



## MintyOne

I had the same problem after flashing my sapphire 290->asus 290x bios. Windows would start(I could hear the audio)but the monitor was not getting a signal.

Updating the bios for my motherboard fixed that problem. I can't be sure if it was the actual bios update or resetting of the bios that fixed the issue.

Try clearing/updating your mobo bios.


----------



## Banedox

So is there a Consensus on the XFX cards? like the number or w.e on the box?


----------



## kefka888

The XFX I got today from amazon unlocked. V 1.1.

shadertoymark at stock 290: 642
stock at 1000MHz: 651
290x bios 1000MHz: 685

Roughly a ~7% improvement in performance.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kefka888*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The XFX I got today from amazon unlocked. V 1.1.
> 
> shadertoymark at stock 290: 642
> stock at 1000MHz: 651
> 290x bios 1000MHz: 685
> 
> Roughly a ~7% improvement in performance.


Thanks a ton man, i have a 290 XFX coming on Saturday, wondering if i should have gotten 2 of em...


----------



## kefka888

NP man, I just noticed that the stock 290 settings was running at 999 mhz... opps.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Hm, so it looks like Powercolor is a no go now and and XFX is still luck of the draw?


----------



## naved777

*Overclockers UK offering pre-flashed VTX3D R9 290 to 290X*







http://videocardz.com/48107/overclockers-uk-offering-pre-flashed-vtx3d-r9-290-290x


----------



## Banedox

So what should i use to benchmark my card?


----------



## jawajawa

Is there any trick to getting the reference cooler off? I'm having a lot of trouble with this one and I don't want to be rough.


----------



## LuckyX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djester55*
> 
> my powercooler ordered on 11/18 unlocked to 2816
> serial # AZNXXXXXXX572


Well it looks like somewhere between 572 and 577 they switched from unlockable 2000's to locked 2020's because I tried my 577 and it was locked. My 511 unlocked.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jawajawa*
> 
> Is there any trick to getting the reference cooler off? I'm having a lot of trouble with this one and I don't want to be rough.


Run a benchmark for 10 minutes to get the card warm. Then hold the edges of the PCB while you use your fingers to push down on the four screws offsets surrounding the core (the ones that stick up above the PCB).

Also, sorry about the lack of updates on my XFX. I got it today and it's ver 1.1 as expected, but I can't get my PC to boot at all with my new 2400Mhz RAM kit, not even to the BIOS. At first I thought the card was DOA but I removed it and attempted to use my i5's iGPU instead and I still get absolutely no video output so it's gotta be the new RAM I put in... I unfortunately have no other RAM to test with. A week ago I sold my only kit of RAM (it was 1333Mhz) to a friend, and then this new RAM came in the same order as the 290, and yeah it's the only kit I got. Until I figure the situation out I won't have any new updates... other info I can give is S/N which is OWU054***... but that has proven to mean almost nothing.

I have very carefully opened up the card in way where I can perfectly repackage and re-seal it to where it looks like it has never been opened, just in case I wanna get a full refund, so I'm not quite ready to try surgically removing the void stickers without breaking them...


----------



## jerrolds

Unscrew everything, including the 2 screws where the video connectors are. Pull while twisting a bit - it should come off with a bit of force. Just be careful, make sure there are no screws still on somewhere.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Update my BIOS and flashed the Asus rom again only to find out my card doesn't unlock...

At least I can overvolt more.


----------



## BIG MICHO

has anyone had any issues getting good results in CFX. in two way i get a good boost, but while in 3 way CFX it seems dismal. very disappointed. we need better drivers for multi gpu.

single R9 290X unlocked


2 way CFX



3way CFX



they scale well between the first couple of gpu's but not so well after the third. any suggestions?


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIG MICHO*
> 
> has anyone had any issues getting good results in CFX. in two way i get a good boost, but while in 3 way CFX it seems dismal. very disappointed. we need better drivers for multi gpu.
> 
> single R9 290X unlocked
> 
> 
> 2 way CFX
> 
> 
> 
> 3way CFX
> 
> 
> 
> they scale well between the first couple of gpu's but not so well after the third. any suggestions?


AMD just unfortunately has a lot of problems with 3-way crossfire... not only is the scaling bad, the frame pacing is also pretty bad too =/ Sorry for the crappy news but when AMD "fixed" crossfire they really only fixed 2-way crossfire.


----------



## Geran

So my friend flashed his card and it didn't work on the Uber bios...him being the dummy that he is, decided to try it on the original bios switch too.

Unfortunately that didn't work either and now he can't boot to POST to flash it back to the original bios. He only has one PCIe x16 slot on his motherboard. His motherboard has two PCIe x1 slots and one PCI slot


----------



## airisom2

Your 290 isn't unlocked. I get that same score with my XFX 290 oc'd to 1000Mhz.


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> I run it at 1150 core 1337mv atm, max temp 60-65, but been up to 1200, but it needs a little extra voltage for that, no problem with the GPU temp but VRM1 gets near 100 celsius and I dont like it, would be good if the fan speed was higher on the AX3 at 100% , it would cool the VRM1 better, but I can always use a 120mm fan on the VRM1 hehe..
> 
> no problems, it came some thermal pads with the Arctic cooler that I use on the VRMs, the thermal pads from the stock cooler only for memory.
> 
> oh btw my card is not upside down


Well, I went ahead and did it. The Accelero Xtreme III is installed and running as I write this. I went the same route as you with the Accelero included pads for VRM1, and AMD pads for memory. I did have to "borrow" some to cover VRM2 towards the front of the card.

Now to the gritty. I'm clocked at 1150/1500 stable with +50 power limit and +100 mV in AB beta 17. My max temps are GPU: 67, VRM1: 92 (OUCH), and VRM2: 56. I REALLY don't like VRM1 getting so hot...

All in all, it was a fun adventure, but I have a decision to make for my next step:

1) Cut the back half of the stock black sink plate and apply it to the VRM to reduce temps. I saw this on another forum days ago, and can find it again if anyone's interested.

2) Try out some copper heatsinks with thermal padding. Enzotech and such.

3) Go all in on the Accelero and permanently attach the rinky-dink heatsinks that come with it.

4) Realize I had my fun, put the stock card back together, let Amazon take it back without question, lose $75 on the Accelero, and wait for non-reference to release.

Even better than all of the above would involve removing the copper plate and fins from the stock heatsink, leaving the full black plate. I would love to screw that sucker to the board and pair it with the Accelero GPU core sink. Anyone know how it's connected?


----------



## Hogesyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> So my friend flashed his card and it didn't work on the Uber bios...him being the dummy that he is, decided to try it on the original bios switch too.
> 
> Unfortunately that didn't work either and now he can't boot to POST to flash it back to the original bios. He only has one PCIe x16 slot on his motherboard. His motherboard has two PCIe x1 slots and one PCI slot


He should still be able to flash it blindly or using integrated graphics or on another pc.


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogesyx*
> 
> He should still be able to flash it blindly or using integrated graphics or on another pc.


I went to his room and fixed it for him....thanks for the help though


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> *Overclockers UK offering pre-flashed VTX3D R9 290 to 290X*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://videocardz.com/48107/overclockers-uk-offering-pre-flashed-vtx3d-r9-290-290x


Everybody, please check this link. This should show beyond a shadow that yes, indeed, 290x chip in 290 is legit. Not bad part or inferior part. It is due to a lack of 290 chips.


----------



## NorcalTRD

Guys check this out!
My Reference Powercolor 290 with 290X Bios unlock and overclocked


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Edit: So my card can't even run on a 290x bios?


I think that could be possible if your card uses ...020 chip.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Unfortunately that didn't work either and now he can't boot to POST to flash it back to the original bios. He only has one PCIe x16 slot on his motherboard. His motherboard has two PCIe x1 slots and one PCI slot


Usually today's MB and some of CPUs feature onboard video. That's also a good solution for debricking PCIe card.


----------



## sobol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> I went to his room and fixed it for him....thanks for the help though


Hehe, did you do it blindly or using pci graphic card or you've taken it to another computer with on board graphic card?


----------



## MrGaZZaDaG

Hi,

I'm having trouble with ATIFLASH... its giving me this reading when I try to flash it.
'Adapter not Found' and 'ERROR 0FL01'

It is the only card in the machine and i'm using the asrock extreme 9 mobo.

Anyone know any solutions to this?


----------



## Melee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGaZZaDaG*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm having trouble with ATIFLASH... its giving me this reading when I try to flash it.
> 'Adapter not Found' and 'ERROR 0FL01'
> 
> It is the only card in the machine and i'm using the asrock extreme 9 mobo.
> 
> Anyone know any solutions to this?


Add "-F" to your command line in ATIFLASH. It will force the flash. The line should be something like ATIFLASH -P -F 0 xxxxxxxx.xxx. (I'm not familiar with the bios versions so the x's I entered would be the name of the bios you are flashing."


----------



## Melee

Is there a "best bet" on which brand of these to order? I'm about to snag 5, four for mining and one for my desktop, so I would love to be able to unlock them.

I see XFX and Powercolor seem to be the only ones that have a chance of unlocking, correct? Is one a better choice than the other? I will probably be ordering from Newegg or Amazon, preferably Newegg, and can always return them if they won't unlock but I would definitely rather avoid that headache.


----------



## Imprezzion

Powercolor, VTX3D and Club3D are your best bet. My Club3D is on it's way and I hope it's not too new to be unlockable as there's lot's of rumors saying the chips produced after week 38 are laser cut.


----------



## givmedew




----------



## hotrod717

Seriously. The 290's that "unlock" actually have 290X chip. All 290 chips are laser cut. It is unreal the amount of fodder that goes on. Do some research before posting rumors. This thread took a deep nosedive.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Seriously. The 290's that "unlock" actually have 290X chip. All 290 chips are laser cut. It is unreal the amount of fodder that goes on. Do some research before posting rumors. This thread took a deep nosedive.


No matter what chip they have on them they are BIOS locked as 290s,and are "unlocked" to 290Xs. So no, the cores aren't unlocking, but the cards sure are. So I don't see the point of your post.


----------



## Melee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Seriously. The 290's that "unlock" actually have 290X chip. All 290 chips are laser cut. It is unreal the amount of fodder that goes on. Do some research before posting rumors. This thread took a deep nosedive.


I'm not quite following what you're saying. Are you implying it's not worth attempting to find one now?

The only major downside I'm seeing to attempting this is that Newegg has a "replacement only" policy on the Powercolor & XFX 290s while the rest have a full refund policy until January 31st.









Amazon has the XFX in stock but not the Powercolor.


----------



## givmedew

I got mine from Amazon. After unlocking I can not get the GPU to OC as high as I could before so I am having a hard time beating my highest 290 score. I am going to try to overvolt it a little and match up the frequency for GPU and ram and run a benchmark to see if it is better.

After 1050 (290x bios) I start getting artifacts when at 1089 (290 bios I did not have artifacts).

Does anyone know whether just because GPUz says you have the shaders increased means for sure that the shaders have been increased. I know with my 6950s if it said they went up it was successful.


----------



## escapedmonk

I decided to order a xfx from ebuyer in the uk as they were only £305 with free delivery and after hearing the powercolors from kilatek were lasercut. I believe you also get bf4 free with the xfx when you register them on their site so even if it wont unlock its a much better deal. I'll post back here with my results when its comes (Monday)


----------



## james111333

*YES!!!*

My 2nd card unlocks!







Well, actually it's my 3rd as I bought one from overclockers UK that had been used! I couldn't believe they sent me a £320 card that was covered in finger prints and had dust on the fan blades!

Anyway, I'm chuffed I was able to unlock, after a morning of testing and switching BIOS's I locked down the frequencies and fan settings and the 290x scores 7-9 FPS higher on valley









I can finally get my EK block up and running


----------



## givmedew

Well +50mV in MSI sorted my issues with the clock speed and I was able to match the frequency for the GPU and the Memory for a score of 9850 (best unlocked score) vs 9743 (best locked score) with identical settings clock and memory speed wise.

So I guess that is good enough proof for me.

I am stuck in 8x mode right now at least until I get my waterblock since I have a 6970 with a waterblock in the first PCIe slot and I had to use the 3rd PCIe slot for this thing. Not so sure how big of a difference that makes but I will certainly have to wait till I get my waterblock because I am not redoing my loop 2 times just to be on air for a few weeks.


----------



## MrGaZZaDaG

Hey,

I've been giving that a go and it still wont pick up the card?
I have the cards little switch pulled back to the power connectors...

Really need some help here, why does it keeping saying 'Adapter not Found' and 'ERROR 0FL01'


----------



## sobol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james111333*
> 
> *YES!!!*
> 
> My 2nd card unlocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, actually it's my 3rd as I bought one from overclockers UK that had been used! I couldn't believe they sent me a £320 card that was covered in finger prints and had dust on the fan blades!
> 
> Anyway, I'm chuffed I was able to unlock, after a morning of testing and switching BIOS's I locked down the frequencies and fan settings and the 290x scores 7-9 FPS higher on valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can finally get my EK block up and running


Hey, congrats
Now it's time load Battlefield 4


----------



## S410520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGaZZaDaG*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I've been giving that a go and it still wont pick up the card?
> I have the cards little switch pulled back to the power connectors...
> 
> Really need some help here, why does it keeping saying 'Adapter not Found' and 'ERROR 0FL01'


Maybe try this:

atiflash -ai

This should show the information of your card. (Did you boot a usb?)

Or try to remove 1 card?


----------



## MrGaZZaDaG

Turns out I was using a older atiflash program... sigh

flash worked.. just checking things


----------



## MrGaZZaDaG

Looks like my XFX R9 290 Rev 1.1 didn't unlock anything with the asus and xfx bios's.


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGaZZaDaG*
> 
> Looks like my XFX R9 290 Rev 1.1 didn't unlock anything with the asus and xfx bios's.


Where did you order yours from?


----------



## semlethe3rd

I ordered a PowerColor R9 290 off newegg.com (US) earlier this week and received the card yesterday. I tried flashing the ASUS 290X bios without any success, so I ripped off the cooler and it's a -XXXXX2020 =(. I guess I'm one of the first unlucky owners of an actual R9 290 PowerColor chip. Oh well, the R9 290 is still a great performing card and with my EK waterblock being delivered today I see a weekend of fun (overclocking) ahead of me!


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sobol*
> 
> Hehe, did you do it blindly or using pci graphic card or you've taken it to another computer with on board graphic card?


I went into the BIOS and made the IGFX the primary display from boot and reflashed the "Quiet" BIOS back to the original one.

I just received my XFX 290 and am going to try to flash mine tonight when I get home from work. Hopefully it works.


----------



## Ricdeau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIG MICHO*
> 
> has anyone had any issues getting good results in CFX. in two way i get a good boost, but while in 3 way CFX it seems dismal. very disappointed. we need better drivers for multi gpu.
> 
> SNIP
> 
> they scale well between the first couple of gpu's but not so well after the third. any suggestions?


Your two way is still looking way off.



That's what I get on my native 290Xs in Valley (not Heaven scores on hand). They perform pretty great in most things outside of games that just have really bad or no Crossfire support. Have you tested the cards individually to make sure they are all scoring within range of each other? Also testing the PCIe slots individually would be good too.

Edit - Wrong image! Fixed with the correct one.


----------



## MrGaZZaDaG

I brought mine from PLE COMPUTERS - PERTH / AUSTRALIA


----------



## DoctorEvil

BTW: I found out today that some of the larger web retailers in the UK at least just drop-ship from the manufacturer and don't hold any stock, so for those looking to get their hands on a unlockable card overclockers.co.uk is probably the safest option and its still a bit cheaper than a full 290X price.

I have a Powercolor 290 from Ebuyer arriving shortly, so I will try to flash it later and feedback to this thread. 50/50 chance I am giving myself.

Best,

Evil


----------



## polyzp

I cant tell if my XFX R9-290 unlocked or not!!! GPU-Z doesnt recognize the extra cores. 3dMark11 P GPU scores are IDENTICAL 290x vs 290 bios. Furmark FPS IDENTICAL 290x vs 290 bios. ShaderToy has a CONSISTENT 3-4% increase in performance in each mode at IDENTICAL clocks (did over 5 tests each).. This is confusing as ever! I used the P1 bios, will try others later tonight. What do you guys think?


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polyzp*
> 
> I cant tell if my XFX R9-290 unlocked or not!!! GPU-Z doesnt recognize the extra cores. 3dMark11 P GPU scores are IDENTICAL 290x vs 290 bios. Furmark FPS IDENTICAL 290x vs 290 bios. ShaderToy has a CONSISTENT 3-4% increase in performance in each mode at IDENTICAL clocks (did over 5 tests each).. This is confusing as ever! I used the P1 bios, will try others later tonight. What do you guys think?


Please upload GPU-Z scheenshot.


----------



## conwa

O Yeah, i think my XFX 290 is unlocked.... (version 1.1)



Before flash @ 947 mhz


After Flash @ 947 mhz


----------



## unlost

Thanks for all the great info here. Im getting back into computer games and was waiting on the sidelines for AIB 290's to come out, but then the unlocking thing happened.
So I grabbed an XFX 290 v1.1 s/s 550xxxxxxx and it unlocked with no problems... it came from the newegg edison warehouse.

So I decided to get another and received another v1.1 with s/n 547xxxxxxx. The s/n was roughly 270 sumtin earlier. And not only did it fail to unlock but had terrible stability problems and would freeze the desktop and crash and games with asus 290x bios; more so in CF. It ran fine with the 290 bios. So i got rid of that card and got a powercoloer that gets delivered today. crossing fingers.


----------



## Manolito

Hello, I just saw this post that I find very interesting .....
PT1 bios is a bios of 290 X ?
I just flash my bios sapphire 290 with the pt1.rom the only difference that I see is the frequency that goes to 1000 instead of 947 shaders are always 2560 ...
Should it after flash with PT3 or bios stock TechPowerUp?

PS: if you have to submit the site thank you show me the way ^ ^ and sorry my english is very bad : Rolleyes:


----------



## Gilgam3sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manolito*
> 
> Hello, I just saw this post that I find very interesting .....
> PT1 bios is a bios of 290 X ?
> I just flash my bios sapphire 290 with the pt1.rom the only difference that I see is the frequency that goes to 1000 instead of 947 shaders are always 2560 ...
> Should it after flash with PT3 or bios stock TechPowerUp?
> 
> PS: if you have to submit the site thank you show me the way ^ ^ and sorry my english is very bad : Rolleyes:


it does not work with Sapphire cards.


----------



## Manolito

Thanks but i's too bad so I left with a 290 bios without X : Thumbsdow


----------



## Derpinheimer

Hmm, so now that this seems to be over.. why was this even possible? If it were like 10% of all cards maybe you could assume it was just that the yeild were "too good" for there to be enough 290s..

Maybe that was the case, but AMD allowed companies to buy 290X discounted if they labeled them as 290? Only XFX/Powerecolor bit? Or am I completely off?


----------



## 555BUK

What's more likely is that AMD's major Partners (Asus, MSI, Sapphire etc) gobbled up all of the 290 parts, leaving too few for remaining Partners. AMD in it's wisdom then said to the others "go on, use 290X parts and we'll discount the price to 290 levels. Just make sure you don't tell anyone and lock the BIOS". The translation from English to Chinese probably went a bit wrong and turned into "just use 290X parts and ensure they flash". Ether way, quite a few 290X's have been sold as 290's, but production only appears to have been for a limited period.

My guess is that AMD, and Asus, MSI, Sapphire etc will be pretty annoyed about it. XFX and TUL meanwhile can watch the £/$/€ roll in.


----------



## r0l4n

Another Powercolor R9 290 *unlocked* to 290X (bought in Norway through deal.no, ordered last Sunday, picked up today).

Flashed it with the Powercolor R9 290X Uber bios:


*Hawaiinfo12* output:
Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000

*UPDATE*:
Valley *290*@1000/1250:


Valley *290X*@1000/1250:


Roughly 5% performance increase.


----------



## Ricdeau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Hmm, so now that this seems to be over.. why was this even possible? If it were like 10% of all cards maybe you could assume it was just that the yeild were "too good" for there to be enough 290s..
> 
> Maybe that was the case, but AMD allowed companies to buy 290X discounted if they labeled them as 290? Only XFX/Powerecolor bit? Or am I completely off?


As others have speculated during this whole thing it was probably just part sourcing. Brand new enthusiast GPUs are always pretty low stock, and with the 290 and 290X being near identical outside of shaders it seems like a logical thing to do to meet demand. As to why only certain vendors it was probably just when they ordered parts (possibly later than some of the others). All we will ever know in this is pure speculation though. It's unlikely AMD or any partner will ever comment on it.


----------



## BIG MICHO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGaZZaDaG*
> 
> I brought mine from PLE COMPUTERS - PERTH / AUSTRALIA


sorry Amigo, I was about to send you an email. I'm guessing your cards didn't unlock at all. Did you need me to still send you what i did?


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james111333*
> 
> *YES!!!*
> 
> My 2nd card unlocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, actually it's my 3rd as I bought one from overclockers UK that had been used! I couldn't believe they sent me a £320 card that was covered in finger prints and had dust on the fan blades!
> 
> Anyway, I'm chuffed I was able to unlock, after a morning of testing and switching BIOS's I locked down the frequencies and fan settings and the 290x scores 7-9 FPS higher on valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can finally get my EK block up and running


They are scumbags, no doubt about it.

Did you buy all of your cards for them?

Only thing really stopping me buying at all is most UK places suck for returns and I am really sensitive to coil whine. Amazon are the exception, but their 290s are pretty expensive and never come with games promos.

Ahh decisions decisions.


----------



## 555BUK

My XFX was purchased Scan.co.uk for £305 ( that's $490 but we Brits pay 20% Sales Tax







). It unlocked perfectly.


----------



## james111333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> They are scumbags, no doubt about it.
> 
> Did you buy all of your cards for them?
> 
> Only thing really stopping me buying at all is most UK places suck for returns and I am really sensitive to coil whine. Amazon are the exception, but their 290s are pretty expensive and never come with games promos.
> 
> Ahh decisions decisions.


Yeah, Amazon returns are incredible, it's a shame they won't stock the cards for a while yet, I love how they send you out a new product before you return the old one so you have no downtime. Best online retailer in the UK I think.
As for the others, I never want to buy from Kikatek again as they are too spineless to even provide a phone number! You always have your distance selling rights don't forget. It means that at most, the mistake, if it is your fault will only ever cost about £4.50 for return postage


----------



## jerrolds

I think this thread should try to collect the successful "unlocks" and stuff like ASICs numbers, maybe even overclocks.


----------



## BIG MICHO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*
> 
> Your two way is still looking way off.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I get on my native 290Xs in Valley (not Heaven scores on hand). They perform pretty great in most things outside of games that just have really bad or no Crossfire support. Have you tested the cards individually to make sure they are all scoring within range of each other? Also testing the PCIe slots individually would be good too.
> 
> Edit - Wrong image! Fixed with the correct one.


here are the native R9 290's i did notice that when comparing your screen shot with two cards, the gpu model was different. also when using 3dmark 11 it told me that i could not verify my card Model. I'm currently using the XFX R9 290X rom file thinking about using the asus or the power color to see if those bioses make a difference.

single native XFX R9 290's






this could be nothing it could be everythign.
here is a copy of my original image with the gpu underlined followed by yours. the gpu models are different and maybe that is an issue.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *555BUK*
> 
> My guess is that AMD, and Asus, MSI, Sapphire etc will be pretty annoyed about it.


Sure they are. Gigabyte or Sapphire is already lost at least one sale because not I'm not going to buy known-to-be-locked 290 from them.
AMD also still misses one sale from me because I can't find any Powercolor or XFX here


----------



## DampMonkey

Can you run a benchmark other than valley? Its the most inconsistent bench for hawaii cards right now, and nobody can put a finger on why its wonky.

Fire strike, fire strike extreme, heaven, 3dm11 performance, 3dm11 extreme, pretty much anything theyre using in the GK110 v Hawaii bench thread


----------



## Ricdeau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIG MICHO*
> 
> here are the native R9 290's i did notice that when comparing your screen shot with two cards, the gpu model was different. also when using 3dmark 11 it told me that i could not verify my card Model. I'm currently using the XFX R9 290X rom file thinking about using the asus or the power color to see if those bioses make a difference.
> 
> single native XFX R9 290's
> snip
> 
> this could be nothing it could be everythign.
> here is a copy of my original image with the gpu underlined followed by yours. the gpu models are different and maybe that is an issue.
> 
> snip


They are the same. The difference that you are seeing is that my CPU has a built in iGPU. Other than that the models in the two images are the same. Have you tested your PCIe slots to ensure you are getting similar scores from the other slots or were your individual tests done with all three still in the system and each one set to primary with Crossfire disabled for the tests?


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Sure they are. Gigabyte or Sapphire is already lost at least one sale because not I'm not going to buy known-to-be-locked 290 from them.
> AMD also still misses one sale from me because I can't find any Powercolor or XFX here


I wouldn't buy either anymore if you're only buying for the chance to save $150 on 2816 shaders... it seems all 290s are just about locked down now.


----------



## BIG MICHO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*
> 
> They are the same. The difference that you are seeing is that my CPU has a built in iGPU. Other than that the models in the two images are the same. Have you tested your PCIe slots to ensure you are getting similar scores from the other slots or were your individual tests done with all three still in the system and each one set to primary with Crossfire disabled for the tests?


thank you very much for the reply. yes i tested the individual PCI-E slots and all are about the same. I even flashed from the XFX to the Powercolor bois "which does perform better" and got an average a 1.4 fps better. The name of that ROM file is Powercolor.R9290X.4096.131015_2.rom. With that being saidhow do set as each card as a primary, and yes crossfire was enabled.


----------



## Ricdeau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIG MICHO*
> 
> thank you very much for the reply. yes i tested the individual PCI-E slots and all are about the same. I even flashed from the XFX to the Powercolor bois "which does perform better" and got an average a 1.4 fps better. The name of that ROM file is Powercolor.R9290X.4096.131015_2.rom. With that being saidhow do set as each card as a primary, and yes crossfire was enabled.


Which ever one your monitor is connected to becomes your primary. So lets try this. Take out the third card, and just run 2x and lets see what you get. Turn your fan speed up to like 70% max too just so we know it's breathing well.


----------



## ssbm

Hi Everyone. I'm new here and registered just to share my result.

Thanks to the OP for this thread.

I have managed to unlock HIS R9 290 successfully.


----------



## jerrolds

First time ive seen an HIS 290 get unlocked..interesting.

I dont suppose you ran before/after benchs?


----------



## veedubfreak

So if the prevailing theory is that AMD just sold 290x chips to these couple companies to fulfill 290 boards, why were 290x cards basically impossible to find after the first day of launch. Wouldn't have made more sense to use all these extra stock for the 290x when it first launched and everyone and their dog wanted one? Don't get me wrong, I'm going to enjoy the hell out of my 2 400 dollar 290x cards that came with BF4, but it just seems like bad marketing on AMD's part.


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> I wouldn't buy either anymore if you're only buying for the chance to save $150 on 2816 shaders... it seems all 290s are just about locked down now.


You and others seem to be hating because your card didnt unlock or you havnt read the threads.
Its quite simple really, only Powercolor, XFX, HIS, and 3D manufactured cards are proven to unlock. Of them every single Powercolor has unlocked.

This isnt over yet, its still going and its not just for a chance.
GUARANTEED 290X unlock if you buy a Powercolor R9 290 from newegg.
Pretty simple stuff.


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> So if the prevailing theory is that AMD just sold 290x chips to these couple companies to fulfill 290 boards, why were 290x cards basically impossible to find after the first day of launch. Wouldn't have made more sense to use all these extra stock for the 290x when it first launched and everyone and their dog wanted one? Don't get me wrong, I'm going to enjoy the hell out of my 2 400 dollar 290x cards that came with BF4, but it just seems like bad marketing on AMD's part.


Who cares?
Its a 290X for $160 cheaper.
People need to stop beating around the bush and actually get in on this before it ends.
Im even considering ordering a second one since the price is so low for a brand new flagship card.


----------



## Ricdeau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> So if the prevailing theory is that AMD just sold 290x chips to these couple companies to fulfill 290 boards, why were 290x cards basically impossible to find after the first day of launch. Wouldn't have made more sense to use all these extra stock for the 290x when it first launched and everyone and their dog wanted one? Don't get me wrong, I'm going to enjoy the hell out of my 2 400 dollar 290x cards that came with BF4, but it just seems like bad marketing on AMD's part.


You can't base your argument on initial sales. Partners had the parts well before hand. Also how is that bad marketing? The parts have to be in the hands of the partners making the cards before they go on sale. The likely scenario is that they have projected sales of the 290 and 290X. The 290 will sell more than the 290X which is common for GPUs. Flagship cards appeal a minority while the next step down will be viewed as still a fantastic product at a reduced price. Been that way for generations of cards, and this one is no different. The train of thought was probably to have both 290s and 290Xs to ship out rather than just 290Xs and risk the chance of them not moving quickly enough.

It's all speculation, and none of us will know the answer unless you work at AMD or one of their manufacturing partners, and are in a position to find out such info. Not even sure why you are worried about it since you came out ahead of the game.


----------



## jerrolds

I'm entertaining the idea of grabbing a 2nd one...but i swore off CF...but..i dunno..maybe if i can get a decent buyer for my 1200mhz R90X


----------



## kardonxt

The Power Color I ordered from newegg 11/20 does not unlock. It looks like anyone who doesn't already have an unlocked 290 may have missed the boat.

Now i'm sad I got stuck with a power color card for no reason lol.


----------



## tx12

*Hawaiinfo core config information reader*

*UPD: hawaiinfo v1.2 with detailed reading and multiple adapter (CF) support.*

I'd like to try to get (possible) core config information from 290(x) chips.

*It's interesting to get output from hawaiinfo tool from ANY 290 and 290X chips.
For unlockable 290's its interesting to get reading from running BOTH locked and unlocked BIOSes.*

There are a well-known tool named Memory Info uploaded by some kind guys:
www.mediafire.com/download/voj4j1rlk0ucfz4/MemoryInfo+1005.rar
Download it and copy to some folder.

(outdated) And here is hawaiinfo tool:
http://rghost.ru/50367865
If you've got it from somethere else, please check exe's SHA1 hash to make sure it wasn't altered:
21ec161f47fbcaea0b4ee10defe03da6c4bf6a24 hawaiinfo.exe

(outdated) UPDATE V1.1: Experimental hawaiinfo v1.1 tries to get more detailed reading.
Make sure no single 3D application is running while trying hawaiinfo v1.1.
http://rghost.ru/50375416
If you've got it from somethere else, please check exe's SHA1 hash to make sure it wasn't altered:
11ab2edab8c454203c31309354ec0cc7bc16556e hawaiinfo11.exe

*UPDATE V1.2*: hawaiinfo v1.2 with detailed reading and multiple adapter (CF) support.
Make sure no single 3D application is running while trying hawaiinfo v1.2.
http://rghost.ru/50379538 (may be outdated)
refreshed link: http://rghost.ru/51128084 or http://rghost.net/51128084
If you've got it from somethere else, please check exe's SHA1 hash to make sure it wasn't altered:
542252e0d0a0f1f97d8c64ee5a05dbc71e3eb880 hawaiinfo12.exe

Download it and unzip into Memory info's folder. This tool uses DLLs from Memory info package for direct access to HW. Elevated privileges required because of that. This tool is not a virus and is not malicious in any kind. Tools may crash just like Memory info do if you don't have compatible graphics card, run it at limited user account and so on. Windows 8 compatibility is limited to ULPS-disabled configurations.

*Please run this tool, copy it's output to clipboard and post it here together with basic info about your card:
- is it originally 290 or 290X;
- if 290, is it unlockable ?*
If you're running big CF setup, all information could not fit the window, so please don't make screenshots. Just select, copy and paste text info from the tool's window.
*Data readout may not work in CF configuration with ULPS enabled*. If you're getting "Memory config: 0x00000000" on some adapter consider all following data from this adapter to be incorrect. Turn off ULPS to read data correctly.

*Explanation of data read by hawaiinfo*:
*Rx1* corresponds to *HW core status* and *Rx2* to *SW core status*.
x = [A,B,C,D] - one of 4 Hawaii's shader engines.
*Rx1 HW lock status*:
Look at the 2 high bytes of Rx1, they should read as FXXX:
F800.... - no locked units. Anything but F800.... results in presence of disabled cores.
*Rx2: SW lock status*, decoded in the same manner as Rx1.
Non-zero Rx2 indicates software-engaged core lock (by BIOS or via driver).

*In short words:
1. If your card reads F800yyyy at Rx1 for all x, its either 290X or unlockable 290 (215-0852000). If it's currently locked you can unlock it by flashing stock 290X BIOS at your own risk. See also N3.
2. If your card have an extra '1' bit in F800 half of Rx1, your card is locked 290 (215-0852020) and cannot be unlocked via stock 290X BIOS.
3. If your card reads F800yyyy at Rx1 for all x and Rx2 reads F801yyyy, you have 290X chips locked by BIOS to 290. You can unlock it by flashing stock 290X BIOS at your own risk.
4. Non-F800 Rx1 may indicate real ASIC screening information. Please post here your dumps with non-F800 chips.*

*FAQ*:
1. Why it may be useful to upload dumps to the forum?
Even the same type of chip may give various readings. For present moment its very interesting to get some statistics about locked 290 chips. Exact Rx1 dumps together with some info about your card (like its brand or manufacturing date) are needed for that. Predominance of F801.... readings in locked chips is somewhat strange.

2. Is it true my all-F800xxxx chip from 290 is indeed of the same quality as in 290X?
Its true what F800xxxx chips doesn't have failing cores inside it and is fully functional as 290X. It's still possible it was downgraded to 290 via some kind of last-minute thermal screening. This can lead to worse thermal characteristics of unlocked chip when compared to 290X.

3. Will my 290 card burn out if I'll unlock that extra cores?
Unlocked card could have the same power consumption as stock 290X card. Reference design cards should be able to withstand extra power consumption caused by extra load from unlocked cores. However, hypothetical future custom designed 290 cards may feature power sources tightly optimized for 290 limits to make them cheaper. Such cards's VRM may burn out because of extra 290X-like load. Even a reference card may exhibit worse thermal characteristics and harder throttling in an unlocked configuration.

4. Will my unlocked 290 card have a shorter life?
If core unlocking will lead to higher working temperature or you're pushing the card to OC limits, especially involving over-voltage, your card's life may be shortened. This is true for any OC activity leading to higher working temperatures regardless of core unlocking. Good cooling solution should remove that negative effects of OC. Over-the-specification voltage and high temperature are worst enemies of complex semiconductor's longevity and reliability. Still, technical obsolescence should drive your card out of game much sooner than thermal wearing.

5. How did you found out how to read out this information?
I'v examined Hawaii core configuration process in GPL sources of latest Linux kernel (git head and 3.13-rc1). It's legal to explore and learn open source software.

Thanks for reading and waiting for more dumps from any brands of 290's!


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kardonxt*
> 
> The Power Color I ordered from newegg 11/20 does not unlock. It looks like anyone who doesn't already have an unlocked 290 may have missed the boat.
> 
> Now i'm sad I got stuck with a power color card for no reason lol.


What serial number?
When did you order and what country?
What bios did you use?

You would be only the first or second Powercolor that is locked.


----------



## kardonxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorcalTRD*
> 
> What serial number?
> When did you order and what country?
> What bios did you use?
> 
> You would be only the first or second Powercolor that is locked.


I ordered 11/20 from newegg US. Card came in today. The only other person I see with a PowerColor that doesn't unlock also ordered from egg earlier this week.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread/570#post_21240738

I used the ASUS 290X bios provided in the tutorial.

Don't want to give out my SN to be honest lol


----------



## iamhollywood5

My XFX R9 290 *V 1.1* ordered from *Newegg* on *11/19* does *NOT* unlock. Looks like the free lunch is over guys.


----------



## NorcalTRD

HawaiiInfo results

Compatible adapters detected: 1
PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
R1: F8000005
R2: 00000000

Powercolor R9 290 unlocked to 290X through ASUS.ROM Bios


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> My XFX R9 290 *V 1.1* ordered from *Newegg* on *11/19* does *NOT* unlock. Looks like the free lunch is over guys.


XFX has been 50/50 since the start.
Just because 1 or two cards do not unlock doesnt mean it is all over, I am sure there are still unlockable cards out there.
I am surprised ot hear of one or two Powercolors not unlocking, that indicates to me that they are at least starting to correct their mistake.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorcalTRD*
> 
> You would be only the first or second Powercolor that is locked.


All good things may eventually come to an end.

Please try hawaiinfo on both unlockable and locked cards to see possible difference.


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kardonxt*
> 
> I ordered 11/20 from newegg US. Card came in today. The only other person I see with a PowerColor that doesn't unlock also ordered from egg earlier this week.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread/570#post_21240738
> 
> I used the ASUS 290X bios provided in the tutorial.
> 
> Don't want to give out my SN to be honest lol


No worries about the serial.
I am surprised though because I ordered mine late night 11/19 and it unlocked fine.

My guess is there are more unlockable cards otu there but it will no logner be 100% unlock for the powercolors.
I still feel they are the best bet compared to the others including XFX.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorcalTRD*
> 
> PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1043:0466
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> R1: F8000005
> R2: 00000000
> 
> Powercolor R9 290 unlocked to 290X through ASUS.ROM Bios


Wow, thanks!
Do you still have stock 290 bios to try to see any difference?


----------



## NorcalTRD

Yeah, lemme flip the Bios and restart.
brb


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> My XFX R9 290 *V 1.1* ordered from *Newegg* on *11/19* does *NOT* unlock. Looks like the free lunch is over guys.


Can you please try hawaiinfo from
http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread/610#post_21243519
to see is there any difference between locked and unlockable chips?


----------



## veedubfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorcalTRD*
> 
> Who cares?
> Its a 290X for $160 cheaper.
> People need to stop beating around the bush and actually get in on this before it ends.
> Im even considering ordering a second one since the price is so low for a brand new flagship card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*
> 
> You can't base your argument on initial sales. Partners had the parts well before hand. Also how is that bad marketing? The parts have to be in the hands of the partners making the cards before they go on sale. The likely scenario is that they have projected sales of the 290 and 290X. The 290 will sell more than the 290X which is common for GPUs. Flagship cards appeal a minority while the next step down will be viewed as still a fantastic product at a reduced price. Been that way for generations of cards, and this one is no different. The train of thought was probably to have both 290s and 290Xs to ship out rather than just 290Xs and risk the chance of them not moving quickly enough.
> 
> It's all speculation, and none of us will know the answer unless you work at AMD or one of their manufacturing partners, and are in a position to find out such info. Not even sure why you are worried about it since you came out ahead of the game.


Why are you guys getting super aggro. I'm not basing an argument on anything. I'm merely asking questions. It just seemed to me like AMD left money on the table and I was wondering if it was intentional or if someone screwed up. It doesn't bother me one way or the other as I got in when the getting was good. Chillax folks.


----------



## NorcalTRD

Hawaiiinfo
Powercolor R9 290 on Stock Bios

Compatible adapters detected: 1
PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
R1: F8000005
R2: F8010000


----------



## kardonxt

I'm trying not to be too disappointed.

Honestly it doesn't look like a 290x is is much faster in real world game play and that's why we are having so much trouble proving the unlocks are legit to people lol. I also couldn't find any of the better review sites benchmarking the 290 and 290x against each other. I wonder if that was a request from AMD since the cards are so close they didn't want to kill 290 sales.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorcalTRD*
> 
> Hawaiiinfo
> Powercolor R9 290 on Stock Bios


Thanks man! That's an interesting change caught in R2.
Hope for more samples from other ppl now.


----------



## kardonxt

Power Color 290 with Asus 290X Bios

Does *not* unlock

Compatible adapters detected: 1
PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
R1: F8010005
R2: 00000000


----------



## anteante

My Powercolor 290 is aldready unlocked with asus 290x bios, but i wanna try out the powercolor bios. Does it matter which i choose from this three? http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=ATI&manufacturer=Powercolor&model=R9+290X&interface=&memType=&memSize=


----------



## NorcalTRD

I see a difference here!

Code:



Code:


Powercolor R9 290 unlocked to 290X through ASUS.ROM Bios

PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
R1: F8000005
R2: 00000000

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Power Color 290 with Asus 290X Bios but does not unlock

Compatible adapters detected: 1
PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
R1: F8010005
R2: 00000000

PCI ID doesnt matter, that should just be the slot PCI slot.
Im not sure what R1 and R2 reference but there is clearly a difference.


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anteante*
> 
> My Powercolor 290 is aldready unlocked with asus 290x bios, but i wanna try out the powercolor bios. Does it matter which i choose from this three? http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=ATI&manufacturer=Powercolor&model=R9+290X&interface=&memType=&memSize=


It shouldn't matter, I would go with the newest revision.
I thought about trying a powercolor bios just for giggles but havnt got around to it.


----------



## anteante

Unlockable Powercolor says this for me

Compatible adapters detected: 1
PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
R1: F8000005
R2: 00000000


----------



## kardonxt

Power Color 290 Stock Bios, Does not unlock.

PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
R1: F8010005
R2: 00000000


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kardonxt*
> 
> Power Color 290 with Asus 290X Bios
> 
> Does *not* unlock
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0466
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> R1: F8010005
> R2: 00000000


Thank you!


----------



## NorcalTRD

Ok guys, I have a hypothesis!
For powercolor R9 290's if you have R1: F8010005 it will NOT unlock, if you have R1: F8000005 it will.

Waiting on more results to confirm.


----------



## kardonxt

look 1 post up TX lol .


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kardonxt*
> 
> I'm trying not to be too disappointed.
> 
> Honestly it doesn't look like a 290x is is much faster in real world game play and that's why we are having so much trouble proving the unlocks are legit to people lol. I also couldn't find any of the better review sites benchmarking the 290 and 290x against each other. I wonder if that was a request from AMD since the cards are so close they didn't want to kill 290 sales.


Im not trying to put you down but in Vally benchmarking I went from 57.6 FPS to 63.4 FPS which is a 10% performance increase.
achieved with Asus 290X bios and 1080core/1350mem


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kardonxt*
> 
> look 1 post up TX lol .
> It looks like from mine and ants that the R2: 00000000 @ stock Is the issue?


No, what I am seeing is that on the locked cards hawaiiinfo shows *R1: F8010005* instead of *R1: F8000005*


----------



## kardonxt

ya, I misread Ants post. I thought his was also locked. Already edited my post once I noticed I was being dumb. lol


----------



## Melee

Gah, I'm so torn on what to do here. For whatever reason, Powercolor and XFX are the only ones that you can't return for a refund to Newegg so it's a big gamble buying them because if they don't unlock, I'm stuck with them. To be honest, I'd feel much more comfortable with a Gigabyte or ASUS if it's just a stock 290.

The XFX and HIS also come with Battlefield 4 which can still be sold for around $40. The Powercolor one doesn't include that.

This really sucks. lol


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorcalTRD*
> 
> I see a difference here!
> PCI ID doesnt matter, that should just be the slot PCI slot.
> Im not sure what R1 and R2 reference but there is clearly a difference.


Sure PCI ID is not important. That difference comes from ASUS BIOS used in unlocked card.
But that extra "1" bit in R1 may be another catch between locked and unlockable cards.
Still I hope there could be even more variance.
R1 and R2 are GPU registers possibly involved in detection of bad cores in 290.


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee*
> 
> Gah, I'm so torn on what to do here. For whatever reason, Powercolor and XFX are the only ones that you can't return for a refund to Newegg so it's a big gamble buying them because if they don't unlock, I'm stuck with them. To be honest, I'd feel much more comfortable with a Gigabyte or ASUS if it's just a stock 290.
> 
> The XFX and HIS also come with Battlefield 4 which can still be sold for around $40. The Powercolor one doesn't include that.
> 
> This really sucks. lol


The ones that come with BF4 also cost about $40 more.
The Powercolors have the highest unlock rate about 95%, XFX is the next closest and is only about 50% rate.
You can return them, but only for an exchange.

Either take the risk and buy now in hopes of getting an unlockable 290X and be happy if it doesnt or pay the extra bucks if HAVE to have the 290X.


----------



## kardonxt

Norcal are those FPS comparisons @ same clocks with just shader unlock? OP shows the extra shaders alone only give about 4% increase


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kardonxt*
> 
> Norcal are those FPS comparisons @ same clocks with just shader unlock? OP shows the extra shaders alone only give about 4% increase


Those are with the 290X bios unlock and overclocked to 1080 core and 1350 memory.
Stock is 975 core and 1250 memory


----------



## stilllogicz

Subbing to watch Norcal's experiment.


----------



## kardonxt

That makes more sense. I'm willing to bet a lot of the FPS increase is from the ~%10 boost in core clock which you could get on the locked 290 also.


----------



## NorcalTRD

For Kardonxt I am going to use 290X bios @ stock clock and will post the performance difference from stock 290 bios.
This should leave no doubt of the performance gains from stock -> 290X bios and from unlocked 290 -> overclocked unlocked 290.

Also Kardonxt, my clocks are at only a 6% overclock. 975 -> 1080 and 1275 -> 1350


----------



## NorcalTRD

Ok, went from 57.6 stock 290 bios to 58.4 with 290X bios.
From 58.4 with 290X bios and stock speeds to 63.7 with 290X bios and overclock to 1080 core and 1350 memory.

290 to 290X bios 58.4 / 57.6 = 1.0138 = 1.38% increase in performance.
290X bios to 290X OC 63.7 / 58.4 = 1.0907 = 9.07% increase in performance.

290 to 290X OC 63.7 / 57.6 = 1.1059 = 10.60% overall increase in performance.


----------



## kardonxt

ya, that pretty much shows why I'm not too upset about getting stuck with a locked 290. Even your 290x is less than ~2% faster stock and it's not like the 290 can't be overclocked too.

How about with both bios at 1080 / 1350?


----------



## veedubfreak

I can't overclock my cards for **** now that I unlocked them though. Anyone else having this issue? Is it a crossfire issue or is it the asus bios. I cranked the voltage to max in Asus Gpu tweak and anytime I start a game the driver ****s out my displayport monitor. Everything runs fine at default values. On the 290 bios I was able to go as high as 1190 core and 5800 memory. If I even try 1100 core or 5500 memory (without touching the other one) the display goes nuts.


----------



## Exostenza

One thing to understand is that newer games will be taking more advantage of the new gpu hardware so small differences now might be come more pronounced as game engines take more advantage of all they have to offer. If you look at the Metro Last Light benchmark the 290X pulls away form the 290 quite well while in most other games it does not. This is clearly because Last Light uses more advanced features of our hardware - this difference should be seen in Crysis 3 as well, but I haven't checked.

I wanted to pull the trigger on this, but I know the third party cooled ones will be pretty much the same price and I am all about the best bang for the buck which would be with the cooler included (I have decided at least). Great to see a bunch of people took advantage of this.

Happy gaming!


----------



## Kipsofthemud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Powercolor, VTX3D and Club3D are your best bet. My Club3D is on it's way and I hope it's not too new to be unlockable as there's lot's of rumors saying the chips produced after week 38 are laser cut.


The Club3d I got in the mail a few days ago had the "2020" number but I havent gotten around to flashing it yet...I hope it still flashes


----------



## veedubfreak

I don't think any 2020 has flashed.


----------



## tx12

Please don't forget to try hawaiinfo on all your cards, either unlockable or not


----------



## Raephen

Nope, my Sapphire R9 290 isn't an x that slipped through the cracks.

Asus bios flash last week made no difference and now I've got it confirmed by the Hawaii info tool:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
R1: F8010005
R2: 00000000

Ah well, not an x, but also not a special BlackScreen Edition card either, so knock on wood and count my blessings and all that


----------



## jorgitin02

OMG GUYS THANK YOU SO MUCH

so after reading this forum i got the courage to buy a new graphics card(coming from a 5970) yesterday i bought a xfx from amazon(us) and it unlocked flawlessly.








THANK YOU GUYS. btw i oced a bit just for fun lol


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorgitin02*
> 
> OMG GUYS THANK YOU SO MUCH
> 
> so after reading this forum i got the courage to buy a new graphics card(coming from a 5970) yesterday i bought a xfx from amazon(us) and it unlocked flawlessly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU GUYS.


Looks like all P.0 versions will unlock. Hasn't been any P.0 failed flashes reported.

Anyways with a little craftiness I coaxed free return shipping and a full refund out of Newegg despite it being a replacement-only item (don't ask how








) so it's already on its way back.

Still wish I could have gotten a 290X + BF4 for $399... would have been the best deal ever. Probably gonna take the refund and put it towards a 780 Ti. While the 290 is still a great price/performance ratio, I still wasn't impressed with it during my brief experience with it. Coming from a 7970 at 1320Mhz it was hardly an upgrade, lol


----------



## BIG MICHO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorcalTRD*
> 
> It shouldn't matter, I would go with the newest revision.
> I thought about trying a powercolor bios just for giggles but havnt got around to it.


I have the XFX 290's that i had originally used XFX 290X bios to unlock. "i like keeping things withing the same company" but i then used the Power Color which is slightly faster and better by 1.5 FPS. the XFX Bios is XFX.R9290X.4096.131010.rom and the PowerColor name was Powercolor.R9290X.4096.131015_2.rom. i dot the from the first post on this thread. the Power color setting are slightly over clocked. here are the differences
XFX R9 290X

Powercolor R9 290X


----------



## BIG MICHO

i almost forgot here is the gpu-z of the powercolor ROM i forgot to do the first card but you get the point,


----------



## veedubfreak

Can I get some actual instructions on how to get memoryinfo and hawaiiinfo to work. I have them both on my desktop and they both get angry when I try to run them. Also, P.0 xfx cards are pretty much guaranteed to overclock.

For whoever was trying to keep track of the serials of cards my xfx are:
0wu0 and
0wu0

Pretty sure both of my cars are super early numbers. I pretty much ordered them the same day they launched.


----------



## NorcalTRD

Veedup, its probably because the new Bios automatically sets the card at an overclock of 1000/1250.
Technically its "overclocking" it without adjusting the voltage control.
The good news? You dont need much Overclock for a big performance difference.

Also depends on the tools your using to overclock. I only use AMD OverDrive in Catalyst Control Center.
3rd party apps like GPUtweak and MSI afterburner have known issues working with 290x.


----------



## veedubfreak

Gpu tweak freaked out at anything over default. Afterburner beta 17 i'm at least able to run 1100 core without any issues. My temps are never going over about 45. (on water).


----------



## BIG MICHO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*
> 
> Which ever one your monitor is connected to becomes your primary. So lets try this. Take out the third card, and just run 2x and lets see what you get. Turn your fan speed up to like 70% max too just so we know it's breathing well.


This is my bench mark in valley using only 2CFX and using the bottom PCI-E. they are about the same when using the upper PCI-E. i think my procceser is the bottle neck. becasue when i use my 3dMark 13 it tells me my cards are good and i get the Brawn award stating that my cpu is whats not powerful enough. it also only shows 4 cores running.


here is using my top PCI-E card


----------



## veedubfreak

Well, apparently I lied. Just had the driver crash out on my center monitor that is on displayport at stock mem and 1100 core. Sigh, guess there really isn't going to be much overclocking potential with these cards. is there any way to edit posts on this forum?


----------



## NorcalTRD

Yes, edit by clicking the bottom left icon resembling a pencil on your post.

Your 2x CF should be ALOT higher, about 120.
my single 290 with a 2500k @ 4.6Ghz and 16GB ram is 63.7 FPS
From my experience you dont need alot of overclock for a large performance gain.
For me 6% Overclock of core and memory with 290X bios got 10.7% increase overall. 57.6 FPS up to 63.7.


----------



## Levys

I wonder how long its going to take AMD to react to this 290-290x flashing.
And did Powercolour and xfx do this on purpose. Maybe they knew it was possible and just hoped someone would stumble upon it
to help sell their cards. ( maybe a bit to far out there







??? )
How many people would buy one of these cards over another brand just cos they know it can be done?
I know i will , if it gets more and more confirmed.


----------



## veedubfreak

I can't imagine this was an accident. The chips are clearly labeled as to which they are.

If you don't already have an order done the odds are you're not going to get one of the unlockers.


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levys*
> 
> I wonder how long its going to take AMD to react to this 290-290x flashing.
> And did Powercolour and xfx do this on purpose. Maybe they knew it was possible and just hoped someone would stumble upon it
> to help sell their cards. ( maybe a bit to far out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??? )
> How many people would buy one of these cards over another brand just cos they know it can be done?
> I know i will , if it gets more and more confirmed.


There's nothing they can do about it now except sell out the old stock and make sure the new stock isnt unlockable.
I doubt anyone was supposed to find out about it. I bought my Powercolor R9 290 specifically because I knew it would unlock.
It already is confirmed 100% it works, these are 100% genuine 290X chips flashed with 290 bios and with a 290 branding on it.
Flash the bios and you have a 290X.
But if you want one buy it now before its corrected and launch stock sells out.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorcalTRD*
> 
> Ok guys, I have a hypothesis!
> For powercolor R9 290's if you have R1: F8010005 it will NOT unlock, if you have R1: F8000005 it will.
> 
> Waiting on more results to confirm.


Seems like it follows for me. Unlcoked XFX:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1682:9290
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
R1: F8000005
R2: 00000000


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Seems like it follows for me. Unlcoked XFX:
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1682:9290
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> R1: F8000005
> R2: 00000000


Awesome, glad yours unlocked!
In my thread about the R1 state every single unlocked card displays R1: F8000005 regardless of brand.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorcalTRD*
> 
> Awesome, glad yours unlocked!
> In my thread about the R1 state every single unlocked card displays R1: F8000005 regardless of brand.


Nor, where is this tool to find out this info?


----------



## NorcalTRD

Click my signature link


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorcalTRD*
> 
> Click my signature link


thanks. i'll check mine.


----------



## rdr09

Norcal, here is mine . . .



also, it is a msi. asic is 79% it does 1155/1500 at stock, so no need to really unlock it. plus it maxes out C3 at stock using 1080.


----------



## NorcalTRD

Looks like your is locked.
But with that overclock I wouldnt sweat it, you should see about 65 FPS in Valley Extreme HD benchmark with that overclock.


----------



## ihaveworms

In the HP USB formatter, I have quick format checked and create a dos disk checked. I set the location the extracted files and clicked start. After it was finished I looked at the USB drive and it appears to be empty. What am I do wrong?

Also to the OP, you say not to use the two PT1.rom and PT3.rom files that come with the atiflash utility and then link to that forum that. His BIOS link is the same as your link. Am I looking at the wrong link on that forum post?


----------



## NorcalTRD

Nothing, you did it right.
All your doing is formatting the USB to FAT32 and identifying it as a bootable.
The rom you want is under + Other 290X ROMS in the original post of this thread and is named ASUS.ROM
Copy atiflash and the ASUS.ROM to the USB drive and follow the rest of the directions.

You may want to click the first link in my signature to verify your card is unlockable before attempting the flash.


----------



## MintyOne

Curious as to what kind of overclocks you guys with unlockable 290's are getting?


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MintyOne*
> 
> Curious as to what kind of overclocks you guys with unlockable 290's are getting?


From a few pages back...

Ok, went from 57.6 stock 290 bios to 58.4 with 290X bios.
From 58.4 with 290X bios and stock speeds to 63.7 with 290X bios and overclock to 1080 core and 1350 memory.

290 to 290X bios 58.4 / 57.6 = 1.0138 = 1.38% increase in performance.
290X bios to 290X OC 63.7 / 58.4 = 1.0907 = 9.07% increase in performance.

290 to 290X OC 63.7 / 57.6 = 1.1059 = 10.60% overall increase in performance.


----------



## ihaveworms

I have a XFX 290 I got on release day. Here was Valley Benchmark before BIOS flash:


I ran the memory tool found in another thread and it looked like I could flash mine with the new BIOS.


*After flashing results:*


I am guessing the ASUS bios found on the first page is uber mode. The fan was noticeably louder under full load.


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihaveworms*
> 
> I have a XFX 290 I got on release day. Here was Valley Benchmark before BIOS flash:
> 
> 
> I ran the memory tool found in another thread and it looked like I could flash mine with the new BIOS.
> 
> 
> *After flashing results:*
> 
> 
> I am guessing the ASUS bios found on the first page is uber mode. The fan was noticeably louder under full load.


Congratulations!
R1: F8000005 shows that your card was unlockable, and you saw a noticable difference going to the 290X bios and also successfully unlocked your 2816 shaders!
You've officially unlocked your card









One question, did you run Valley in 1080P Extreme HD? and what CPU are you using?
With my 290 i got 56.7 FPS and unlocked I got 58.4 FPS, overclocked 63/7 FPS

Youll notice a louder fan because the BIOS clocks the card higher, then you can Overclock it even more.


----------



## ihaveworms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorcalTRD*
> 
> Congratulations!
> R1: F8000005 shows that your card was unlockable, and you saw a noticable difference going to the 290X bios and also successfully unlocked your 2816 shaders!
> You've officially unlocked your card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One question, did you run Valley in 1080P Extreme HD? and what CPU are you using?
> With my 290 i got 56.7 FPS and unlocked I got 58.4 FPS, overclocked 63/7 FPS
> 
> Youll notice a louder fan because the BIOS clocks the card higher, then you can Overclock it even more.


my CPU is a 4770k @ 4.2ghz.

My valley benchmark settings:
API: DirectX 11
Quality: Ultra
Stereo 3D: Disabled
Monitors: Single
Anti-aliasing: 4x
Resolution: 2560x1440


----------



## Arizonian

Nice results guys - it's like the 6950 to 6970 days all over again.


----------



## prostreetcamaro

Alrighty I think this is a nice score on 3DMark. 10763 @ 1150/6000 and my 2600K @ 4.5

IMO there is no doubt the shaders are unlocked.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/prostreetcamaro/media/3DMark10763-1150-6000_zpsa9d69626.jpg.html

I might have try and set my system to "kill" and see if I cant break 11K. My poor 2600K has degraded some so im not sure if I can do 5Ghz anymore. I used to do 5.2 fairly easily.


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihaveworms*
> 
> my CPU is a 4770k @ 4.2ghz.
> 
> My valley benchmark settings:
> API: DirectX 11
> Quality: Ultra
> Stereo 3D: Disabled
> Monitors: Single
> Anti-aliasing: 4x
> Resolution: 2560x1440


Ok that explains alot cuz your in 2560x1440, try running it in the preset Extreme HD mode at 1080P for comparison to everyone elses Valley results.


----------



## Sazz

Ok I got my Sapphire R9 290 and I have done the unlocking. it seems to be able to unlock it to 290X and I ran some benchmarks to see if the increased performance is from the clocks or is it really unlocked.

My methodology, I ran 7 3Dmark firestrike runs, I used a custom fan profile set-up putting the card at +10% board power limit and 72% max fan speed at 80C makes the card stay at flat out 90C and as a result I don't encounter any throttling.

First Firestrike run is the "warm up" run which I did not record coz its sole purpose is to warm the card up and this is followed up right away with 6 Firestrike rpasses in which the first 3 passes is at 947Mhz and the other 3 passes is done at 1000Mhz.

This method is done with Both BIOS (stock Sapphire 290 and sapphire 290X BIOS) and I took the highest graphics score on each BIOS at both 947 and 1000Mhz.

First batch of screenshot that follows is with the Stock Sapphire 290 BIOS (look at the Graphics score not the overall score, the combined scoring system for the Firestrike seems to have a big margin of error in every run compared to looking at each separate scores)

*Stock 290 BIOS @ 947Mhz Firestrike Graphics score 9932pts*


*Stock 290 BIOS @ 1000Mhz Firestrike Graphics score 10377*


The following is the screenshots of scores with Sappire 290X BIOS.

*290X BIOS @ 947Mhz Firestrike Graphics score 10025*


*290X BIOS @ 1000Mhz Firestrike Graphics score 10467*


To summarize and makes it easier for you guys to compare, here's an easier way to view them.

290 Stock BIOS Score | 290X BIOS Score

Firestrike @ 947Mhz 9932Pts | 10025Pts
Firestrike @ 1000Mhz 10377Pts | 10467Pts

There seems to be a gain, but not a lot.

What are your thoughts guys?

I switched to 290 and sold my 290X for 550bucks to my friend, So far with overclocking I can reach the same core clocks as my previous 290X at 1100core clocks at stock voltage while the memory I got a LOT more OC headroom on this 290 than the 290X that I had which maxes out at 1425Mhz core clocks stable on the 290X while this 290 maxed out at 1520mhz memory clocks (This is while using stock 290 BIOS)

Imma go test overclocking now to see how high can I get on this 290.


----------



## Ricdeau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorcalTRD*
> 
> Ok that explains alot cuz your in 2560x1440, try running it in the preset Extreme HD mode at 1080P for comparison to everyone elses Valley results.


It looks about right when comparing it to my 2560x1440 score on my 290Xs. All I got is my Crossfire score at that resolution off hand, but it's just under double what he got so I think he's good. Can't run it for a comparison right now though because I'm installing my waterblocks as we speak!


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> Ok I got my Sapphire R9 290 and I have done the unlocking. it seems to be able to unlock it to 290X and I ran some benchmarks to see if the increased performance is from the clocks or is it really unlocked.
> 
> My methodology, I ran 7 3Dmark firestrike runs, I used a custom fan profile set-up putting the card at +10% board power limit and 72% max fan speed at 80C makes the card stay at flat out 90C and as a result I don't encounter any throttling.
> 
> First Firestrike run is the "warm up" run which I did not record coz its sole purpose is to warm the card up and this is followed up right away with 6 Firestrike rpasses in which the first 3 passes is at 947Mhz and the other 3 passes is done at 1000Mhz.
> 
> This method is done with Both BIOS (stock Sapphire 290 and sapphire 290X BIOS) and I took the highest graphics score on each BIOS at both 947 and 1000Mhz.
> 
> First batch of screenshot that follows is with the Stock Sapphire 290 BIOS (look at the Graphics score not the overall score, the combined scoring system for the Firestrike seems to have a big margin of error in every run compared to looking at each separate scores)
> 
> *Stock 290 BIOS @ 947Mhz Firestrike Graphics score 9932pts*
> 
> 
> *Stock 290 BIOS @ 1000Mhz Firestrike Graphics score 10377*
> 
> 
> The following is the screenshots of scores with Sappire 290X BIOS.
> 
> *290X BIOS @ 947Mhz Firestrike Graphics score 10025*
> 
> 
> *290X BIOS @ 1000Mhz Firestrike Graphics score 10467*
> 
> 
> To summarize and makes it easier for you guys to compare, here's an easier way to view them.
> 
> 290 Stock BIOS Score | 290X BIOS Score
> 
> Firestrike @ 947Mhz 9932Pts | 10025Pts
> Firestrike @ 1000Mhz 10377Pts | 10467Pts
> 
> There seems to be a gain, but not a lot.
> 
> What are your thoughts guys?
> 
> I switched to 290 and sold my 290X for 550bucks to my friend, So far with overclocking I can reach the same core clocks as my previous 290X at 1100core clocks at stock voltage while the memory I got a LOT more OC headroom on this 290 than the 290X that I had which maxes out at 1425Mhz core clocks stable on the 290X while this 290 maxed out at 1520mhz memory clocks (This is while using stock 290 BIOS)
> 
> Imma go test overclocking now to see how high can I get on this 290.


Thanks for all the info but your card is not unlocked.
Note in GPU-z that the shaders are still 2560 instead of 2816.
No Sapphire cards are unlockable.


----------



## ihaveworms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorcalTRD*
> 
> Ok that explains alot cuz your in 2560x1440, try running it in the preset Extreme HD mode at 1080P for comparison to everyone elses Valley results.


alright I will do that tomorrow. Going to bed for now.


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*
> 
> It looks about right when comparing it to my 2560x1440 score on my 290Xs. All I got is my Crossfire score at that resolution off hand, but it's just under double what he got so I think he's good. Can't run it for a comparison right now though because I'm installing my waterblocks as we speak!


Congrats! Water is fun


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> Ok I got my Sapphire R9 290 and I have done the unlocking. it seems to be able to unlock it to 290X and I ran some benchmarks to see if the increased performance is from the clocks or is it really unlocked.
> 
> My methodology, I ran 7 3Dmark firestrike runs, I used a custom fan profile set-up putting the card at +10% board power limit and 72% max fan speed at 80C makes the card stay at flat out 90C and as a result I don't encounter any throttling.
> 
> First Firestrike run is the "warm up" run which I did not record coz its sole purpose is to warm the card up and this is followed up right away with 6 Firestrike rpasses in which the first 3 passes is at 947Mhz and the other 3 passes is done at 1000Mhz.
> 
> This method is done with Both BIOS (stock Sapphire 290 and sapphire 290X BIOS) and I took the highest graphics score on each BIOS at both 947 and 1000Mhz.
> 
> First batch of screenshot that follows is with the Stock Sapphire 290 BIOS (look at the Graphics score not the overall score, the combined scoring system for the Firestrike seems to have a big margin of error in every run compared to looking at each separate scores)
> 
> *Stock 290 BIOS @ 947Mhz Firestrike Graphics score 9932pts*
> 
> 
> *Stock 290 BIOS @ 1000Mhz Firestrike Graphics score 10377*
> 
> 
> The following is the screenshots of scores with Sappire 290X BIOS.
> 
> *290X BIOS @ 947Mhz Firestrike Graphics score 10025*
> 
> 
> *290X BIOS @ 1000Mhz Firestrike Graphics score 10467*
> 
> 
> To summarize and makes it easier for you guys to compare, here's an easier way to view them.
> 
> 290 Stock BIOS Score | 290X BIOS Score
> 
> Firestrike @ 947Mhz 9932Pts | 10025Pts
> Firestrike @ 1000Mhz 10377Pts | 10467Pts
> 
> There seems to be a gain, but not a lot.
> 
> What are your thoughts guys?
> 
> I switched to 290 and sold my 290X for 550bucks to my friend, So far with overclocking I can reach the same core clocks as my previous 290X at 1100core clocks at stock voltage while the memory I got a LOT more OC headroom on this 290 than the 290X that I had which maxes out at 1425Mhz core clocks stable on the 290X while this 290 maxed out at 1520mhz memory clocks (This is while using stock 290 BIOS)
> 
> Imma go test overclocking now to see how high can I get on this 290.


Your 290 BIOS might have been throttling with the 47% fan speed while the 290X BIOS is probably an uber mode BIOS which probably throttles less due to higher fan speed. When I tested mine I clocked both BIOS at 947Mhz and kept fan at 80% (ears are still bleeding...) just to ensure no throttling. By the way the core did stay below 70C with the fan at that speed when it when up to low 90s with the default fan... so there's hope for non-reference coolers.


----------



## Sazz

any Powercolor 290/290X users here? my friend has been thinking of buying a second 290 to pair with his other 290 XFX that was unlocked to 290X, I see that so far all powercolor users on this thread has been able to unlock (Total of 14 users) so I suggested to my friend to get powercolor on the next one for an even higher chance of unlock.

but then he asked me if powercolor put void stickers on their cards as well, he contacted XFX and XFX has confirmed that it won't void the warranty if he puts waterblock on it, he just needs to notify them (XFX) of his modification so they can update his info on the product registration and I suggested to save that email from XFX so in the future he don't get burned by XFX.

If powercolor puts void stickers on their cards (on the 290's) do they offer the same warranty as XFX that they let users to put aftermarket coolers on them.


----------



## CriticalHit

Had success unlocking 2 HIS 290's



edit: relink image


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalHit*
> 
> Had success unlocking 2 HIS 290's


Whoaaa thats a first!


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Powercolor, VTX3D and Club3D are your best bet. My Club3D is on it's way and I hope it's not too new to be unlockable as there's lot's of rumors saying the chips produced after week 38 are laser cut.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Seriously. The 290's that "unlock" actually have 290X chip. All 290 chips are laser cut. It is unreal the amount of fodder that goes on. Do some research before posting rumors. This thread took a deep nosedive.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> No matter what chip they have on them they are BIOS locked as 290s,and are "unlocked" to 290Xs. So no, the cores aren't unlocking, but the cards sure are. So I don't see the point of your post.


Really? These cards do not have non-laser cut chips . They are 290x chips . You confirmed my point . Thank you!


----------



## Derpinheimer

Ah, itching to buy an XFX R9 290 with the newegg 5% off video cards deal [$385 for the card, BF4, and 50% chance of unlock? lol]

But I know I'll be so bummed if it doesnt unlock. And it really looks like all new stock is locked.


----------



## CriticalHit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Whoaaa thats a first!


yeah... i had read HIS was a no go so hadnt bothered until i saw the tool mentioned here and it indicated i might have a chance...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1445030/is-your-r9-290-unlockable-find-out-here/20#post_21245999

very happy


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalHit*
> 
> yeah... i had read HIS was a no go so hadnt bothered until i saw the tool mentioned here and it indicated i might have a chance...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1445030/is-your-r9-290-unlockable-find-out-here/20#post_21245999
> 
> very happy


Haha thats sooo sick, makes my day to know.


----------



## CriticalHit

thanks norcalTRD







+1 rep to you !


----------



## tx12

Hawaiinfo post updated:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread/610#post_21243519

Please re-run the new v1.1 tool and post the info. The most interesting data is from locked 290 chips.
Note: new tool may be less stable so don't run any 3D application in parallel.
Thank you.


----------



## bronzodiriace

I order an XFX 290 hoping to unlock.

Does XFX puts a sticker on the screw? Because I'd like to change the thermal compound on the gpu.


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bronzodiriace*
> 
> I order an XFX 290 hoping to unlock.
> 
> Does XFX puts a sticker on the screw? Because I'd like to change the thermal compound on the gpu.


They do, but they do let user put aftermarket coolers and waterblocks, as long as you register them and let them know what you are doing. I suggest email them asking if replacing the cooler/TIM and Thermal pads etc. etc. (whatever your reason for removing the cooler) will void the warranty, they would say no, as long as you let them know what you did and registered the product.

If you are replacing the cooler with aftermarket one or waterblock they will even offer you to have them put them on the card at your expense (shipping).


----------



## skeeter123

Great thread, all! (first time poster)

I was about to find out if my board was "unlockable" soI just updated my XFX R9 290 to the latest AMD driver (13.11 betav9.4 -- 11/22/2013 build) and I then could *not* OC the GPU through the CCC at all. The new settings would not "take"....I did a system restore to what was in place before I updated it and OCing was OK...

What did I do wrong I wonder?

thanks!

..sk

EDIT: Just checked the AMD forum. I'm not alone....
AMD Link


----------



## anteante

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Reading info from primary adapter:
PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
Init: 00000000
RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000

My Powercolor 290 OC is unlocked


----------



## tx12

Thanks anteante









Hope for more info from locked cards like Sapphire or Gigabyte / MSI.


----------



## tx12

Its also possible what the v1.1 tool is not working properly, but its hard to tell now.


----------



## BIG MICHO

i finally got around to updating the hawaiinfo for all three of my cards.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIG MICHO*
> 
> i finally got around to updating the hawaiinfo for all three of my cards.


Despite the fact all 3 cards were detected, actual readings came from the 1st card only.


----------



## lklem

Mine is Gigabyte R9 290, status: locked


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lklem*
> 
> Mine is Gigabyte R9 290, status: locked


Thanks!
Please try it with newer version of hawaiinfo too.


----------



## bronzodiriace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> They do, but they do let user put aftermarket coolers and waterblocks, as long as you register them and let them know what you are doing. I suggest email them asking if replacing the cooler/TIM and Thermal pads etc. etc. (whatever your reason for removing the cooler) will void the warranty, they would say no, as long as you let them know what you did and registered the product.
> 
> If you are replacing the cooler with aftermarket one or waterblock they will even offer you to have them put them on the card at your expense (shipping).


Thanks a lot


----------



## jonnyapps

For those attempting tests, especially in dual or triple setups, it's worth remembering the thermals have a big effect. The card will slow itself once a temp/fanspeed threshold is reached. Tomshardware noted that this is particularly evident in a crossfire environment.

I've ordered a pre-flashed card from OCUK. Happy to answer any questions omnce it arrives on Monday.


----------



## noopz27

r9 290 sapphire crossfire

Compatible adapters detected: 2
Reading info from primary adapter:
PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
Init: 00000000
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F9000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

what does this mean?


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noopz27*
> 
> r9 290 sapphire crossfire
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 2
> Reading info from primary adapter:
> PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> Init: 00000000
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F9000005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> what does this mean?


Not sure just yet, thank you for the info!
it may indicate crossfire setup?


----------



## skeeter123

XFX R9 290
Elpdia
EDW2032BBBG

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Reading info from primary adapter:
PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
Init: 00000000
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

Looks like it's unlockable...

we'll see...

Edit: Ran the tool(s) on Win 8.1..


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> XFX R9 290
> Elpdia
> EDW2032BBBG
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Reading info from primary adapter:
> PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> Init: 00000000
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> Looks like it's unlockable...
> 
> we'll see...


Thanks for the info and good luck with the flash


----------



## lklem

Here u go


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noopz27*
> 
> r9 290 sapphire crossfire
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 2
> Reading info from primary adapter:
> PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> Init: 00000000
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F9000005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> what does this mean?


Thanks man! That proves the tool is working!

Unfortunately, your primary card is locked.
If you want to test the 2nd one, remove primary and replace by secondary one.
hawaiinfo reads only the 1st adapter, CF is not supported.


----------



## Astonished

Questions: Is it safe for me to run with 290x Asus.rom on a unlockable 290?


----------



## jonnyapps

Have we got definitive evidence that these cards are 'full' 290xs? Could it not be the case that they were a failed yield that was therefore bios locked to a 290? If that is the case then we might expect to see the cards burn out over time when unlocked. It happened before with an nvidia card (when I remember which I will link to it).

Counter evidence comes in the form of OCUK who are shipping pre-unlocked cards with a 2 year guarantee. That would suggest they are confident that they are indeed full, stable 290x cards.


----------



## basco

powc290stockbios
not yet tried to unlock.


----------



## Imprezzion

Testing my Club3D 290 now. It ran Valley on 290 BIOS with 50% power target and 1000/1250 clocks. Flashing 290X BIOS now.

Since CLub3D does not have any warranty seals on the card I went ahead and did a TIM change and a look at the chip. It's a xxxxxx2000 chip.

Running the tool also confirms unlockability.

Flashing PT1 BIOS now and re-running Valley.

EDIT: Unlock confirmed by both GPU-Z and Valley benches.

Stock 290 BIOS @ 290x clocks: 58.4FPS.
PT1.ROM R9 290X BIOS @ 290x clocks: 60.3FPS

Not the improvement I was hoping for but there was no throttling on either of them as I ran 100% fanspeed. Max temps about 60c.

I'm going to flash the ASUS BIOS on it as PT1 doesn't seem to undervolt when idle so idle is now 50+c.

EDIT2: ASUS.ROM unlocks as well and properly idles at ~38c again.

Now overclocking with voltage control enabled with ASUS GPU Tweak.

Sitting at 1160/6000 now at 1.331v in GPU Tweak which is 1.195-1.205v load.
Custom fan at about 70% now with temps for the core around 75c, VRM's are perfectly stable in temps at 54c for VRM1 and 63c for VRM2.

I'm going to order my Accelero Hybrid now


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyapps*
> 
> Have we got definitive evidence that these cards are 'full' 290xs? Could it not be the case that they were a failed yield that was therefore bios locked to a 290?


Yes, they well may be failed chips too. But I doubt they will burn, at least if you're not going to extremely OC them. These chips feature excessive power control functions and should throttle long before burning. So if the chips are bad, they should throttle harder.
Anyway, over-voltage and prolonged running at high temperatures may lead any chip to failure, regardless was it unlocked or no.


----------



## tx12

*hawaiinfo update v1.2*
CF setups supported now. Don't use earlier versions if you have more than one card installed because results could be messed up.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread/610#post_21243519


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noopz27*
> 
> r9 290 sapphire crossfire
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 2
> Reading info from primary adapter:
> PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> Init: 00000000
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F9000005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> what does this mean?


Please try new v1.2 on your CF setup!
Thank you!


----------



## Imprezzion

A shame my card when unlocked clocks really really bad.

I'm running it as high as 1.408v in ASUS GPU Tweak for a load voltage of ~1.30v and still it won't clock any higher then 1170Mhz...

My GTX780 draws less power and is much faster in terms of OC so I think i'm going to keep my 780.

In BF4, pretty much the only thing I play, it actually doesn't do any better then my 780 on 1080p Ultra no AA 150% res scale. FPS is pretty much the same but the nvidia seems smoother actually.

A shame but it's the way it is









I'll be getting me a Gigabyte GTX780 WF3 Ghz Edition now


----------



## CriticalHit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> A shame my card when unlocked clocks really really bad.
> 
> I'm running it as high as 1.408v in ASUS GPU Tweak for a load voltage of ~1.30v and still it won't clock any higher then 1170Mhz...
> )


yep my 290 -> 290x is artifacting at anything above 1150... using Afterburner with +100 mV ...


----------



## Thrall

It looks like our "story" got a little press on a more mainstream us tech site: http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/graphics/display/20131121230059_AMD_Radeon_R9_290_Can_Be_Easily_Transformed_into_R9_290X_Report.html#discussion85597

Edit: Second xfx card unlocked from Amazon. Info soon to follow. Now I have a 290x (unlocked) and 290 and I'm not sure if I want to just run crossfire 290's or try and return the locked one and roll the dice on crossfire unlocked 290x's.

Also, I'm having trouble OC'ing with afterbuner B17. If I set the card to any more than stock clock speed I get random throttling even at 100% fan speed and 50% tdp. No problems with CCC. I'm guessing that afterburner doesn't know how to play nice with the newest powertune.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

HawaiiInfo for my dual Sapphire 290's :

Compatible adapters detected: 2
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

They both have Hynix memory, does this mean they should both unlock to 290x?


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Ahh nevermind, looks like I have one of the locked ones. Oh well!


----------



## tx12

Original post is updated with some documentation.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread/610#post_21243519

A local copy:

*Explanation of data read by hawaiinfo*:
*Rx1* corresponds to *HW core status* and *Rx2* to *SW core status*.
x = [A,B,C,D] - one of 4 Hawaii's shader engines.
*Rx1 HW lock status*:
Look at the 2 high bytes of Rx1, they should read as FXXX:
F800.... - no locked units. Anything but F800.... results in presence of disabled cores.
*Rx2: SW lock status*, decoded in the same manner as Rx1.
Non-zero Rx2 indicates software-engaged core lock (by BIOS or via driver).

*In short words:
1. If your card reads F800yyyy at Rx1 for all x, its either 290X or unlockable 290 (215-0852000). If it's currently locked you can unlock it by flashing stock 290X BIOS at your own risk. See also N3.
2. If your card have an extra '1' bit in F800 half of Rx1, your card is locked 290 (215-0852020) and cannot be unlocked via stock 290X BIOS.
3. If your card reads F800yyyy at Rx1 for all x and Rx2 reads F801yyyy, you have 290X chips locked by BIOS to 290. You can unlock it by flashing stock 290X BIOS at your own risk.
4. Non-F800 Rx1 may indicate real ASIC screening information. Please post here your dumps with non-F800 chips.*

*FAQ*:
1. Why it may be useful to upload dumps to the forum?
Even the same type of chip may give various readings. For present moment its very interesting to get some statistics about locked 290 chips. Exact Rx1 dumps together with some info about your card (like its brand or manufacturing date) are needed for that. Predominance of F801.... readings in locked chips is somewhat strange.

2. Is it true my all-F800xxxx chip from 290 is indeed of the same quality as in 290X?
Its true what F800xxxx chips doesn't have failing cores inside it and is fully functional as 290X. It's still possible it was downgraded to 290 via some kind of last-minute thermal screening. This can lead to worse thermal characteristics of unlocked chip when compared to 290X.

3. Will my 290 card burn out if I'll unlock that extra cores?
Unlocked card could have the same power consumption as stock 290X card. Reference design cards should be able to withstand extra power consumption caused by extra load from unlocked cores. However, hypothetical future custom designed 290 cards may feature power sources tightly optimized for 290 limits to make them cheaper. Such cards's VRM may burn out because of extra 290X-like load. Even a reference card may exhibit worse thermal characteristics and harder throttling in an unlocked configuration.

4. Will my unlocked 290 card have a shorter life?
If core unlocking will lead to higher working temperature or you're pushing the card to OC limits, especially involving over-voltage, your card's life may be shortened. This is true for any OC activity leading to higher working temperatures regardless of core unlocking. Good cooling solution should remove that negative effects of OC. Over-the-specification voltage and high temperature are worst enemies of complex semiconductor's longevity and reliability. Still, technical obsolescence should drive your card out of game much sooner than thermal wearing.

5. How did you found out how to read out this information?
I'v examined Hawaii core configuration process in GPL sources of latest Linux kernel (git head and 3.13-rc1). It's legal to explore and learn open source software.


----------



## ihaveworms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorcalTRD*
> 
> Ok that explains alot cuz your in 2560x1440, try running it in the preset Extreme HD mode at 1080P for comparison to everyone elses Valley results.


I reran the benchmark at Extreme HD preset. These were my results:


----------



## jorgitin02

Unlocked XFX Card Bought from Amazon(US) 11-22 version P.0

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## Jonez

Hi guys

I have finally had time to look more closely at my unlocked Club 3D.
This has been the most exciting piece of hardware i have bought in a long, long time









I have done three benchmarks (Fires Strike, Valley and ShaderMark) of the cards three states (The reference 290, The flashed card with same clocks as 290 and finally 290X clocks).

I have an Accelero Xtreme III as i have stated earlier so there is no throttling.

The locked and unlocked card (GPU-Z):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Hawaiinfo:


Unfortunately i installed the cooler before i knew all this and i have no plan of taking it off again to check the chip, but the results should speak for themselves









The results:

Reference 290:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









290X with 290 clockes:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









"Reference" 290X


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









There we go.
Very happy


----------



## Jonez

Oh and one overclocked result. GPU overclocking is still pretty new to me.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## PorkchopExpress

just purchased a powercooler 290, will be here tuesday. seems like im late to the party, but will update if its unlockable


----------



## DoctorEvil

I have a Powercolor 290 that appears to have unlocked. The interesting thing being that the card was ordered yesterday and arrived this morning having been sent directly (drop shipped) from the manufacturer. Ordered from eBuyer (UK). I guess this means that some manufacturers are still directly sending out 290X's in disguise!

I am running through a load of before / after bench's to add to this thread now, but I can't seem to find AMD Overdrive within CCC?! It has been a long time since I had a AMD card, so is it me being thick or do I have to download/install Overdrive separately or something? I just wanted to tweak the clock settings a little for the bench's without install a load of other vendor specific software.

I have looked on the web and apparently Overdrive is in the "Performance" menu, but I don't have a performance menu. Anyone else missing the performance tab in CCC?


Thanks,

Evil


----------



## Jonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorEvil*
> 
> I have a Powercolor 290 that appears to have unlocked. The interesting thing being that the card was ordered yesterday and arrived this morning having been sent directly (drop shipped) from the manufacturer. Ordered from eBuyer (UK). I guess this means that some manufacturers are still directly sending out 290X's in disguise!
> 
> I am running through a load of before / after bench's to add to this thread now, but I can't seem to find AMD Overdrive within CCC?! It has been a long time since I had a AMD card, so is it me being thick or do I have to download/install Overdrive separately or something? I just wanted to tweak the clock settings a little for the bench's without install a load of other vendor specific software.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Evil


Overdrive should be in CCC under Performance


----------



## DoctorEvil

Thanks for the tip, but I just edited my post to say that I don't have a performance tab. Pic attached to my prev post.

Removing and express installing CCC again.

Nobody else having this issue?

Evil


----------



## Derpinheimer

Anyone recently order a Powercolor in USA? Results?

How about XFX? Sucks that Powercolor R9 290 dont come with BF4 :/


----------



## Jonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorEvil*
> 
> I have a Powercolor 290 that appears to have unlocked. The interesting thing being that the card was ordered yesterday and arrived this morning having been sent directly (drop shipped) from the manufacturer. Ordered from eBuyer (UK). I guess this means that some manufacturers are still directly sending out 290X's in disguise!
> 
> I am running through a load of before / after bench's to add to this thread now, but I can't seem to find AMD Overdrive within CCC?! It has been a long time since I had a AMD card, so is it me being thick or do I have to download/install Overdrive separately or something? I just wanted to tweak the clock settings a little for the bench's without install a load of other vendor specific software.
> 
> I have looked on the web and apparently Overdrive is in the "Performance" menu, but I don't have a performance menu. Anyone else missing the performance tab in CCC?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Evil


Odd. Are you using the beta drivers for the R9 200 series?


----------



## DoctorEvil

Hi, yes I am using the beta drivers: amd_catalyst_13.11_betav9.4.exe Is the filename that I downloaded from AMD website.

I notice o thers are having the same issue of the missing performance tab / menu.
See this

Evil


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall*
> 
> Also, I'm having trouble OC'ing with afterbuner B17. If I set the card to any more than stock clock speed I get random throttling even at 100% fan speed and 50% tdp. No problems with CCC. I'm guessing that afterburner doesn't know how to play nice with the newest powertune.


You may need to go back into CCC and set +50% power limit there as well, making changes in Afterburner sometimes resets the CCC settings and causes throttling.


----------



## Jonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorEvil*
> 
> Hi, yes I am using the beta drivers: amd_catalyst_13.11_betav9.4.exe Is the filename that I downloaded from AMD website.
> 
> I notice o thers are having the same issue of the missing performance tab / menu.
> See this
> 
> Evil


Okay i had not noticed there was a beta 9.4. I used 9.2. I installed the new one and i lost Overdrive as well. But i use Asus GPU Tweak anyway








I have no idea why it has disappeared in beta 9.4.


----------



## Gasoliner

Unlocked Sapphire 290 Battlefield 4 edition with PT1.ROM.

Locked:



Unlocked with PT1.rom.



Unigine Valley Benchmark
290 1000mhz 67,7 fps
290x 1000mhz 70,7 fps

Happy as hell!


----------



## Melee

I'm starting to get confused. lol First, it was only Powercolor and XFX that unlocked, however, they seem to be locked for ppl receiving them now. Sapphire was supposed to never be unlockable but the guy above apparently just unlocked his. AHHHH! lol


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonez*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> I have finally had time to look more closely at my unlocked Club 3D.
> This has been the most exciting piece of hardware i have bought in a long, long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have done three benchmarks (Fires Strike, Valley and ShaderMark) of the cards three states (The reference 290, The flashed card with same clocks as 290 and finally 290X clocks).
> 
> I have an Accelero Xtreme III as i have stated earlier so there is no throttling.
> 
> The locked and unlocked card (GPU-Z):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawaiinfo:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately i installed the cooler before i knew all this and i have no plan of taking it off again to check the chip, but the results should speak for themselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results:
> 
> Reference 290:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 290X with 290 clockes:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Reference" 290X
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There we go.
> Very happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost waited for the non-ref 290's to come out, I guess there was no need. Close to the same price as 290 w/ 7870 + R270x.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Derpinheimer

Yeah, everyone getting non Powercolor/XFX unlockable cards, are these orders within the last week? Or slow to ship 2 week orders?


----------



## S410520

Don't know if you are still looking for the Hawaii info dumps, here are mine:

Both original Unlocked VTX3D 290's (oc-models, named X-edition, not making this up)
I flashed 290X-pt1 bios and gputweak updated the bios with liveupdate:

Compatible adapters detected: 2
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000
Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x00000000
RA1: 00000000 RA2: 00000000
RB1: 00000000 RB2: 00000000
RC1: 00000000 RC2: 00000000
RD1: 00000000 RD2: 00000000

Original bios dumps coming up. (in 290 mode)

And here's on original 290 bios:

Compatible adapters detected: 2
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x00000000
RA1: 00000000 RA2: 00000000
RB1: 00000000 RB2: 00000000
RC1: 00000000 RC2: 00000000
RD1: 00000000 RD2: 00000000


----------



## jorgitin02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorEvil*
> 
> Thanks for the tip, but I just edited my post to say that I don't have a performance tab. Pic attached to my prev post.
> 
> Removing and express installing CCC again.
> 
> Nobody else having this issue?
> 
> Evil


hey bro im having the same issue as you, im using msi after burner now but i would like to know why i dont have those settings, which beta drivers are you using ?


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S410520*
> 
> Don't know if you are still looking for the Hawaii info dumps, here are mine:
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 2
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1043:0466
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000
> Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1043:0466
> Memory config: 0x00000000
> RA1: 00000000 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: 00000000 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: 00000000 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: 00000000 RD2: 00000000


Sure I do! Thank you. Looks like the tool is still buggy in CF. 2nd card readings are totally wrong.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gasoliner*
> 
> Unlocked Sapphire 290 Battlefield 4 edition


Awesome! Can you post stickers, serial, revision or more info about the card? First unlockable Sapphire so far.
Is battlefield edition differs somehow from ordinary Sapphire? Something on the box, or different sku?


----------



## S410520

You want more info on unlockable cards? Ill run them again with single card no problem.

Edit; Yeah really cool more brands seem to be unlockable then everybody thought.


----------



## Gasoliner

Its Sapphire 290 Battlefield 4 version that unlocked and I think its just lottery what you get.
From France Pixmania.
http://www.pixmania.co.uk/graphics-card/sapphire-technology-r9-290-battelfield-4-edition-4-gb-gddr5-pci-express-graphics-card/21852836-a.html


----------



## Thrall

I'm having problems with not having overdrive in the latest v4 version of ccc. I'll probably roll back since afterburner doesn't play nice, or at the very least needs overdrive to have the same tdp as it does.


----------



## asxx

Interesting stuff!


----------



## eddiechi

I'm just curious after reviewing the 75 pages in this thread so far ..... it looks like most XFX have been unlockable and powercolor as well..... has anyone with a powercolor 290 not have success yet? I think I saw a couple report no success with XFX but don't recall seeing anyone with a powercolor fail yet?

Thank You


----------



## Gasoliner

Sticker info:


----------



## EmZkY

Im receiving my my Powercolor 290 on monday or tuesday, and i ordered on sunday 17th. I'm suspecting they've sent it all the way from asia. Crossing all i got for it to be unlockable. If it isnt it would even be worth it to send it back to grab an XFX instead, which is in stock, and get BF4 at the same time.


----------



## Melee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> I'm just curious after reviewing the 75 pages in this thread so far ..... it looks like most XFX have been unlockable and powercolor as well..... has anyone with a powercolor 290 not have success yet? I think I saw a couple report no success with XFX but don't recall seeing anyone with a powercolor fail yet?
> 
> Thank You


Actually, all the people who received their Powercolors and XFXs recently have been locked. Now, we are seeing brands like Sapphire that are unlockable. I'm not sure what to make of it. lol


----------



## ontariotl

I should have asked this question in this thread, but accidentally put it in another

Has anyone tried the new Asus 290X bios update with their unlocked cards? I'm curious to know what they changed. I may try it later as I need to create another USB boot stick in order to flash again, but I was wondering if anyone else has any feedback.


----------



## prostreetcamaro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ontariotl*
> 
> I should have asked this question in this thread, but accidentally put it in another
> 
> Has anyone tried the new Asus 290X bios update with their unlocked cards? I'm curious to know what they changed. I may try it later as I need to create another USB boot stick in order to flash again, but I was wondering if anyone else has any feedback.


Yes I did twice. Both times for what ever reason it caused me to get a black screen at windows login randomly. The computer was still functioning normally other than the black screen. I dont know what that was all about. Might just be a coincidence but I have not had any black screens with the XFX 290X bios or the standard first version of the asus bios. Give the new one a try and see what happens. Worst case scenario you just have to flash back to your previous bios.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gasoliner*
> 
> Sticker info:


Thanks! I see its a new box (with BF4 promo) and different SKU 21227-00-50G (ordinary version is 21227-00-40G).
I think its a totally new batch from Sapphire.


----------



## Thrall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee*
> 
> Actually, all the people who received their Powercolors and XFXs recently have been locked. Now, we are seeing brands like Sapphire that are unlockable. I'm not sure what to make of it. lol


From what I can tell somewhere between 20-40% of XFX cards unlock and 70-90% of powercolors unlock. It's hard to tell if they're "fixing" this by when people receive cards since they could be old stock. It seems like at the moment your options are to either get a powercolor card and have a good chance of it unlocking or get an xfx card which has an average chance of unlocking, but you also get bf4 and their warranty support.


----------



## overclockFrance

My Powercolor 290 received today unlocks. But the overclocking is bad : only 1200/1600 Mhz stable in games under water. Before this one, I had a locked Sapphire 290 which overclocked to 1250/1725 Mhz, stable in games.


----------



## S410520

@prostreetcamaro; I had similar issues but only on high oc (1200).

Here are the Hawaii info numbers for each card separately:

Hawaii info v1.2

Card 1: VTX3D 290 Original Bios = (v reads 1.148v - 1.156v)
Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

Card 1: VTX3D 290 flashed with PT1-Bios, updated with GPUtweak Liveupdate =
Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000

Card 2: VTX3D 290 Original Bios = (v reads 1.141v - 1.156)
Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

Card 2: VTX3D 290 flashed with PT1-Bios, updated with GPUtweak Liveupdate =
Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## ludikraut

Another PowerColor success to report. Bought from Newegg last week, unlocked last night. I'm pretty confident that it did unlock all of the shaders. My test results seem to line up with the usual differences between the R9 290 and 290X. I tried to run 3 benchmarks in succession for each type to weed out any freak results. Here are the details:



Test results: r9 290 stock | 290X BIOS Unlocked

Cinebench R15 (fps): 133.36 | 141.96
AvP D3D11 benchmark (fps): 133.0 | 142.4
AvP D3D11 benchmark (fps): 132.7 | 142.3
AvP D3D11 benchmark (fps): 132.7 | 142.5
Unigine Heaven (avg fps): 50.4 | 53.0
Unigine Heaven (min fps): 23.0 | 23.4
Unigine Heaven (max fps): 102.3 | 108.6
Unigine Heaven score: 1271 | 1335
Unigine Heaven (avg fps): 50.6 | 53.1
Unigine Heaven (min fps): 26.4 | 1339
Unigine Heaven (max fps): 102.2 | 26.4
Unigine Heaven score: 1274 | 107.6
Unigine Heaven (avg fps): 50.6 | 53.1
Unigine Heaven (min fps): 26.9 | 1337
Unigine Heaven (max fps): 102.4 | 28.2
Unigine Heaven score: 1275 | 108.7
Unigine Valley (avg fps): 57.0 | 60.0
Unigine Valley (min fps): 26.9 | 27.6
Unigine Valley (max fps): 108.9 | 114.0
Unigine Valley score: 2386 | 2511
Unigine Valley (avg fps): 56.9 | 60.2
Unigine Valley (min fps): 28.1 | 27.2
Unigine Valley (max fps): 108.2 | 115.3
Unigine Valley score: 2382 | 2519
Unigine Valley (avg fps): 57.2 | 60.2
Unigine Valley (min fps): 28.2 | 27.1
Unigine Valley (max fps): 108.3 | 115.4
Unigine Valley score: 2392 | 2520
Final Fantasy XIV (avg fps): 175.487 | 180.779
Final Fantasy XIV score: 18368 | 18969
Final Fantasy XIV (avg fps): 175.220 | 179.346
Final Fantasy XIV score: 18333 | 18767
Final Fantasy XIV (avg fps): 175.110 | 180.367
Final Fantasy XIV score: 18329 | 18881
LuxMark 2.0 score: 2461 | 2669
LuxMark 2.0 score:2468| 2660
LuxMark 2.0 score:2549| 2667
3DMark11 basic score:12561| 13057
3DMark11 basic score:12413| 13123
3DMark11 basic score:12463| 13124

The new rig:
HAF Stacker 945
Intel Core i7-4770K @ 3.50GHz
Asus Z87-WS
16GB , Corsair CMZ16GX3M2A2133C10
PowerColor Radeon R9 290 - Unlocked to R9 290X
OCZ RevoDrive 3 X2 - 480GB
3Ware 9650SE/16 RAID card
Solarflare 10G Dual-NIC
HGST 4TB drives in RAID 5 Array
Windows 7 x64 Enterprise

Everything apart from the video card is running unmodified. Now that the video card has been unlocked, I'll start modding in earnest. Got an Arctic Accelero Hybrid to put on the video card and I'll probably delid the 4770K and then mount the H110 cooler I have waiting in the wings. I'll post a separate thread once I get going on the modded system.

l8r)


----------



## Gasoliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ontariotl*
> 
> I should have asked this question in this thread, but accidentally put it in another
> 
> Has anyone tried the new Asus 290X bios update with their unlocked cards? I'm curious to know what they changed. I may try it later as I need to create another USB boot stick in order to flash again, but I was wondering if anyone else has any feedback.


I flashed first the Asus PT1.ROM bios from the "overlock.net unlock package".
I found out that the 2D is broken with that bios. GPU is running 1000Mhz on desktop.
After that I installed Asus GPU Tweak and used update tool. It found new bios and installed it.
I booted and no problems. Now 2d mode is working 300mhz.
Sapphire 290 modded to 290X.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> I'm just curious after reviewing the 75 pages in this thread so far ..... it looks like most XFX have been unlockable and powercolor as well..... has anyone with a powercolor 290 not have success yet? I think I saw a couple report no success with XFX but don't recall seeing anyone with a powercolor fail yet?
> 
> Thank You


From the start XFX has been kinda random and unpredictable with many unlocking but many also NOT unlocking, and as time has gone on, it seems like the chance of getting an XFX with a 2000 core (actual 290X core) has gotten lower and lower. Also, AMD has allegedly started laser-cutting the 2000 cores and any 2000 core made after the 38th production week will be physically disabled at the hardware label (if the core says 1337 above the die and xxx2000 below the die, it will unlock, but if it says 1338 or higher above the die, it will be physically disabled, even if it says xxx2000 below the die).

At first, it seemed EVERY Powercolor unlocked. Then at a certain point it seems to have flipped entirely in the opposite direction and now none of them unlock.

I'm interested in the Sapphire cards. Sapphire apparently makes all the reference cards and it would be really strange to give all the unlockable 290s to other vendors. Maybe they saved theirs for their BF4 versions? Would be kinda smart of them... If I hear a bunch of reports of Sapphire BF4 290s coming with unlockable cores I might have to buy one...


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Also, AMD has allegedly started laser-cutting the 2000 cores and any 2000 core made after the 38th production week will be physically disabled at the hardware label (if the core says 1337 above the die and xxx2000 below the die, it will unlock, but if it says 1338 or higher above the die, it will be physically disabled, even if it says xxx2000 below the die).


Why do you think so? Package marking should be consistent with contents. Any examples of locked 215-0852000?


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

Just got my XFX R9 290 from Amazon, purchased yesterday 11/22/13.



Ran the hawaiiinfo which showed:

Code:



Code:


Compatible adapters detected: 1
PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
R1: F8000005
R2: 00000000

Prior to flash:


After flashing 290x BIOS:


Was kind of nervous when I saw the V1.1 on the box, but was relieved to see the hawaiinfo show it was unlockable. Now, off to get my copy of BF4.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SultanOfWalmart*
> 
> Just got my XFX R9 290 from Amazon, purchased yesterday 11/22/13.
> 
> 
> 
> Ran the hawaiiinfo which showed:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1043:0466
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> R1: F8000005
> R2: 00000000
> 
> Prior to flash:
> 
> 
> After flashing 290x BIOS:
> 
> 
> Was kind of nervous when I saw the V1.1 on the box, but was relieved to see the hawaiinfo show it was unlockable. Now, off to get my copy of BF4.


You placed the order 11/22? Or it arrived 11/22?


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

Purchased yesterday 11/22 with Saturday delivery, got it two hours ago 11/23.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SultanOfWalmart*
> 
> Purchased yesterday 11/22 with Saturday delivery, got it two hours ago 11/23.


hmmm... tempted to try again... lol. I still want that 290X + BF4 for $399... deal of the century...


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> hmmm... tempted to try again... lol. I still want that 290X + BF4 for $399... deal of the century...


Yeah, I was originally going to buy from Newegg, but I had some Discover Card cashback that you can use on Amazon, so I snagged it for $378 delivered to my door. Was really nervous when I started to see a bunch of reports of Amazon cards coming in locked. But all is well that ends well. Unfortunately with how loud this thing is, I might have to look into watercooling again or an aftermarket cooler at the very least.

But yeah, give it a shot...it ain't over yet.


----------



## nickcnse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> hmmm... tempted to try again... lol. I still want that 290X + BF4 for $399... deal of the century...


Where's that deal at? Didn't see it through amazon and it seems like a heck of a deal!


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SultanOfWalmart*
> 
> Just got my XFX R9 290 from Amazon, purchased yesterday 11/22/13.
> 
> 
> 
> Ran the hawaiiinfo which showed:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1043:0466
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> R1: F8000005
> R2: 00000000
> 
> Prior to flash:
> 
> 
> After flashing 290x BIOS:
> 
> 
> Was kind of nervous when I saw the V1.1 on the box, but was relieved to see the hawaiinfo show it was unlockable. Now, off to get my copy of BF4.


Perhaps I missed it, but which bios did you flash? (Congrats, btw!)

Thanks!


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickcnse*
> 
> Where's that deal at? Didn't see it through amazon and it seems like a heck of a deal!


Well the retailers don't give you BF4, XFX will give you a BF4 code when you register the card with them =)


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> Perhaps I missed it, but which bios did you flash? (Congrats, btw!)
> 
> Thanks!


The ASUS 290X BIOS linked in the OP.


----------



## noopz27

Compatible adapters detected: 2
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F9000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## centvalny

Powercolor 290 locked, neweeg's tenn. warehouse stock this week



http://imgur.com/OGsnRqw



Good clocker though











http://imgur.com/3buOVCn


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noopz27*
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 2
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F9000005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


brand?


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Powercolor 290 locked, neweeg's tenn. warehouse stock this week


Please try hawaiinfo v1.2 on it too.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noopz27*
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 2
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F9000005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


Thank you! Looks like your 1st card indeed has a dead core on 2nd shader engine.


----------



## tx12

BTW, Asus GPU Tweak tool has fresh versions of atiflash (console windows) and atiwinflash (gui windows) apps bundled inside








No need to play with DOS flasher.


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

Has anyone that's unlocked using ASUS Bios tried to download and flash the new bios that's popping up in GPU Tweak Utility?


----------



## Gasoliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SultanOfWalmart*
> 
> Has anyone that's unlocked using ASUS Bios tried to download and flash the new bios that's popping up in GPU Tweak Utility?


I did and it works!
Sapphire 290 flashed 290x with Asus PT1.rom custom bios and after that with GPU Tweak utility to latest Asus bios.
Win8 + latest AMD beta 9.4 drivers.
Just played almost one hour BF4. No problems.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gasoliner*
> 
> I did and it works!
> Sapphire 290 flashed 290x with Asus PT1.rom custom bios and after that with GPU Tweak utility to latest Asus bios.
> Win8 + latest AMD beta 9.4 drivers.
> Just played almost one hour BF4. No problems.


is yours a BF4 bundled 290?


----------



## Gasoliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> is yours a BF4 bundled 290?


Yep


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gasoliner*
> 
> Yep


Sorry I went back and found your previous posts before you replied, didn't realize you were the same person


----------



## iamhollywood5

I'm probably an idiot.

While my first XFX R9 290 is on its way back to Newegg, I just ordered another from Amazon after hearing that one ordered from Amazon just yesterday was unlocked... so they are obviously still out there. Really want one of these things...

Also, does anyone know of XFX 290s purchased from Amazon will get a BF4 code when registered? Or is that just a Newegg thing?


----------



## Forceman

The code is from XFX, so it doesn't matter where you buy it.


----------



## Borsti

Powercolor 290 Oc

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8020005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

does anyone else have 802 ?


----------



## doctore

xfx 290

Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8200005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8400005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

what this means?


----------



## Banedox

So just got around to my XFX i got today... Looks like it is a locked 290... I think if I am reading everything correct...
Should I bother trying to flash it?


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctore*
> 
> xfx 290
> 
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8200005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8400005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> what this means?


Definitely locked.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> So just got around to my XFX i got today... Looks like it is a locked 290... I think if I am reading everything correct...
> Should I bother trying to flash it?


Not really, Norcal's experiment has been 100% accurate so far. Retailer and date of order?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Definitely locked.
> Retailer and date of order?


Amazon and ordered on the 21st... I have 2nd one coming for next wednesday so gonna try again...

As a note it is ver. 1.1


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Amazon and ordered on the 21st... I have 2nd one coming for next wednesday so gonna try again...
> 
> As a note it is ver. 1.1


Was hoping Amazon's latest batch was entirely 2000 chips... weird how inconsistent it is.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Another Powercolor R9 290 *unlocked* to 290X (bought in Norway through deal.no, ordered last Sunday, picked up today).
> 
> Flashed it with the Powercolor R9 290X Uber bios:
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> *Hawaiinfo12* output:
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000


Added Hawaiinfo12 output.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Was hoping Amazon's latest batch was entirely 2000 chips... weird how inconsistent it is.


Yeah I think it like depends on where you are im from New England, so my card game from the New Jersey Warehouse

So I should not flash my card correct?


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> So just got around to my XFX i got today... Looks like it is a locked 290... I think if I am reading everything correct...
> Should I bother trying to flash it?


F8000005 indicates unlocked status.
Go ahead and flash your bios and check GPU-Z for the shader amount, should go from 2560 to 2816 and your TMU's from 160 to 176.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorcalTRD*
> 
> F8000005 indicates unlocked status.
> Go ahead and flash your bios and check GPU-Z for the shader amount, should go from 2560 to 2816 and your TMU's from 160 to 172.


Alright so looks my XFX Beauty Unlcoked Gloriously giving me a 11% increase in Unigine...

I could not find my first Log file... before i flashed it which got a *SCORE OF: 2206*



Also I forgot to swap the Bios switch to the closer to power ports, does that matter at all?


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Alright so looks my XFX Beauty Unlcoked Gloriously giving me a 11% increase in Unigine...
> 
> I could not find my first Log file... before i flashed it which got a *SCORE OF: 2206*
> 
> 
> 
> Also I forgot to swap the Bios switch to the closer to power ports, does that matter at all?


Congrats!
And its fine, as long as you have at least 1 stock bios on the GPU for back up.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorcalTRD*
> 
> Congrats!
> And its fine, as long as you have at least 1 stock bios on the GPU for back up.


I saved the stock bios out so if need by I can change it...


----------



## Ssammy8

here is mine, i dont really know how to read this. Im new to this

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

Can someone tell me if it can be unlocked or not. I will greatly appreciate it


----------



## DarknightOCR

yes, its unlocked.

what is the brand?


----------



## The Koala

XFX 290 version 1.1 bought from Newegg on the 15th.

This puts a smile on my face much like my old 9500 > 9700 unlock many years ago.









Good Luck, Everyone!


----------



## Ssammy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarknightOCR*
> 
> yes, its unlocked.
> 
> what is the brand?


its a XFX , I purchased it on November 17 at newegg.com


----------



## Ssammy8

Okay so i flashed the bios on the XFX r9 290.

Here is the before it was flashed



Here it is after i flashed the asus r9 290x bios


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Alright so looks my XFX Beauty Unlcoked Gloriously giving me a 11% increase in Unigine...
> 
> I could not find my first Log file... before i flashed it which got a *SCORE OF: 2206*
> 
> 
> 
> Also I forgot to swap the Bios switch to the closer to power ports, does that matter at all?


2 for 2 on the latest batch from Amazon! Looking good! Hope mine makes it 3 for 3


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> 2 for 2 on the latest batch from Amazon! Looking good! Hope mine makes it 3 for 3


Good Luck, I think amazon is like out of stock now 2...


----------



## nickcnse

Anyone know if an MSI r9 290 could be flashed over to the 290x like this one? Thanks! http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8573835&CatId=7387


----------



## ZeppeMan

This is my first post, so don't be to hard on me..









I got my Sapphire 290 since yesterday and here are my results.

Sapphire R9 290
Elpdia
EDW2032BBBG

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Reading info from primary adapter:
PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
Init: 00000000
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

Sapphire 290 before flash



290 -> ASUS 290x



So my Sapphire is fully unlocked right? Also on Techpowerup there is "015.039.000.007.000000" bios, it seems to be more up-to-date, should I flash that one or just stay with the asus bios?


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeppeMan*
> 
> I got my Sapphire 290 since yesterday and here are my results.
> 
> So my Sapphire is fully unlocked right?


Yep! What's your Sapphire batch? Is it BF4 edition?


----------



## ZeppeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Yep! What's your Sapphire batch? Is it BF4 edition?


No, just the regular Sapphire 290. On the box it says.. SKU: 21227-00-40G.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeppeMan*
> 
> No, just the regular Sapphire 290. On the box it says.. SKU: 21227-00-40G.


Wow! Where it comes from and how fresh it is?


----------



## ZeppeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Wow! Where it comes from and how fresh it is?


I'm from Belgium and I bought it online at power4pc.be -> LINK

What do you mean with "how fresh it is"?


----------



## EmZkY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Added Hawaiinfo12 output.


Nice! I also ordered from deal.no last sunday. As I live on the west coast, it won't arrive before monday/tuesday


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeppeMan*
> 
> What do you mean with "how fresh it is"?


At least how long ago it was bought


----------



## ZeppeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> At least how long ago it was bought


Ow lol







Order was placed on 12/11 and it came in stock around 20/11.


----------



## Tomsom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeppeMan*
> 
> No, just the regular Sapphire 290. On the box it says.. SKU: 21227-00-40G.


Same SKU on my Sapphire. Unlockable .


----------



## Tomsom

groan


----------



## Kipsofthemud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Testing my Club3D 290 now. It ran Valley on 290 BIOS with 50% power target and 1000/1250 clocks. Flashing 290X BIOS now.
> 
> Since CLub3D does not have any warranty seals on the card I went ahead and did a TIM change and a look at the chip. It's a xxxxxx2000 chip.
> 
> Running the tool also confirms unlockability.
> 
> Flashing PT1 BIOS now and re-running Valley.
> 
> EDIT: Unlock confirmed by both GPU-Z and Valley benches.
> 
> Stock 290 BIOS @ 290x clocks: 58.4FPS.
> PT1.ROM R9 290X BIOS @ 290x clocks: 60.3FPS
> 
> Not the improvement I was hoping for but there was no throttling on either of them as I ran 100% fanspeed. Max temps about 60c.
> 
> I'm going to flash the ASUS BIOS on it as PT1 doesn't seem to undervolt when idle so idle is now 50+c.
> 
> EDIT2: ASUS.ROM unlocks as well and properly idles at ~38c again.
> 
> Now overclocking with voltage control enabled with ASUS GPU Tweak.
> 
> Sitting at 1160/6000 now at 1.331v in GPU Tweak which is 1.195-1.205v load.
> Custom fan at about 70% now with temps for the core around 75c, VRM's are perfectly stable in temps at 54c for VRM1 and 63c for VRM2.
> 
> I'm going to order my Accelero Hybrid now


Meh, I had my Club3D in the mail a few days earlier than yours and mine isnt unlockable







unfair! I get stable 1200 mhz core with 1450 mhz memory at stock volts though so I can't complain too much i guess


----------



## givmedew

My card unlocked I already posted pictures from GPUz but I want to confirm as it seems already everyone knows this but mine has the 215-0852000 GPU and is missing the stuff below the GPU and missing the extra capacitor towards the top.


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> My card unlocked I already posted pictures from GPUz but I want to confirm as it seems already everyone knows this but mine has the 215-0852000 GPU and is missing the stuff below the GPU and missing the extra capacitor towards the top.


Pix.


----------



## noopz27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Thank you! Looks like your 1st card indeed has a dead core on 2nd shader engine.


does that make it defective and need a rma?


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noopz27*
> 
> does that make it defective and need a rma?


Not exactly. Its fine for a 290, but not 290X. Thus the reason it was not sold as a 290X.


----------



## noopz27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SultanOfWalmart*
> 
> Not exactly. Its fine for a 290, but not 290X. Thus the reason it was not sold as a 290X.


ohh ok thats fine then "few" was having a panic attack lol


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noopz27*
> 
> does that make it defective and need a rma?


NO, its normal for 290.
BTW, see the PM about it.


----------



## noopz27

Compatible adapters detected: 2
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F9000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F9000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noopz27*
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 2
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F9000005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F9000005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


thanks!


----------



## hotrod717




----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*


Nice. Was your card sold as 290 or 290X?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Nice. Was your card sold as 290 or 290X?


XFX 290 bought 11/7 from Newegg. Ver. P.O . Just put a block on it yesterday and have been running the Asus.rom on it for a little over a week now with no issues. Beta 9.2 . Gaming on it 1100/1350 stock voltage. Runs beautifully . Some light coil whine on startups, but can't really hear it in game.


----------



## Kipsofthemud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> XFX 290 bought 11/7 from Newegg. Ver. P.O . Just put a block on it yesterday and have been running the Asus.rom on it for a little over a week now with no issues. Beta 9.2 . Gaming on it 1100/1350 stock voltage. Runs beautifully . Some light coil whine on startups, but can't really hear it in game.


Could you tell me what you score in the Valley benchmark? I'd like to compare it to my 290 on same speeds as we have a similar system


----------



## Epsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> XFX 290 bought 11/7 from Newegg. Ver. P.O . Just put a block on it yesterday and have been running the Asus.rom on it for a little over a week now with no issues. Beta 9.2 . Gaming on it 1100/1350 stock voltage. Runs beautifully . Some light coil whine on startups, but can't really hear it in game.


Mine whines also, but its pretty loud. I think im gonna RMA it, it also has a black screen issue. But i really hope wen i get a new one it also will unlock.

Or should i just life with it and hope the black screen thingy has something to do with drivers?


----------



## Epsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipsofthemud*
> 
> Could you tell me what you score in the Valley benchmark? I'd like to compare it to my 290 on same speeds as we have a similar system


I did a run for u at stock 290X speeds, 1000 core 1250 mem.


----------



## WinterActual

Judging by the first post - ALL Powercolor units are unlocked, is that so?


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterActual*
> 
> Judging by the first post - ALL Powercolor units are unlocked, is that so?


No. There are locked Powercolors too.
No 100% unlockable brand exists.


----------



## eddiechi

I ordered a powercolor from NewEgg that will be here Wed and a XFX from Amazon that will be here tomorrow(monday) hoping I get lucky with one of them..... NewEgg only offers an exchange policy so I am hoping to get lucky with the XFX from Amazon tomorrow so I would be able to just refuse package on the NewEgg one on Wed and have it returned without taking the risk of getting a locked powercolor one...... now I see some success with Sapphire and wondering if I should have just ordered 1 sapphire and XFX from just Amazon


----------



## WinterActual

Thats why I am asking man







I couldn't believe that
Quote:


> Powercolor
> Unlocked: One, Two, Three, Four, Five, Six, Seven, Eight, Nine, Ten, Eleven, Twelve, Thirteen, Fourteen
> Locked: 0


which means 100% unlock rate, which is insane


----------



## Haldi

Nah. It's over! At least in germany you won't find a powercolor 290 that is unlockable, or only with lot of luck!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/304527-howto-flash-amd-r9-290-290x.html


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterActual*
> 
> Thats why I am asking man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't believe that
> which means 100% unlock rate, which is insane


It was. OP is outdated now.


----------



## airisom2

Well, I said that Powercolor was starting to ship out locked 290s. Maybe you skipped that part. If I ever get some time, I'll update the unofficial results again. Been kinda busy the past few days.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipsofthemud*
> 
> Could you tell me what you score in the Valley benchmark? I'd like to compare it to my 290 on same speeds as we have a similar system


This was an unoptimized run with multiple apps running in background. As others have said these new cards don't show well in Valley. With better drivers, they should do better. Haven't really pushed too hard YET.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epsi*
> 
> Mine whines also, but its pretty loud. I think im gonna RMA it, it also has a black screen issue. But i really hope wen i get a new one it also will unlock.
> 
> Or should i just life with it and hope the black screen thingy has something to do with drivers?


Coil whine is present in most reference cards and not something to be overly concerned about. It a nuisance, but not a serious problem. I haven't experience any black screens yet and would be concerned with that. I would look long and hard at your other software and components. Memory or cpu oc. Even if you had no issues prior. I had an issue where I updated bios and forgot to change one of my settings and could have swore it was my memory. Ended up being an overlooked llc setting. There's always a chance new hardware will have an effect on an otherwise stable system.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeppeMan*
> 
> No, just the regular Sapphire 290. On the box it says.. SKU: 21227-00-40G.


i got 3 r-290 been sick so did not have time to check if they can be unlocked ---

can u post a link on how to flash them and on which bios - i mean the gpu has a bios switch of some kind - on which side should it be ..as i have 3 adaptors i need a method to flash them 1 at a time to see if they work


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ssammy8*
> 
> here is mine, i dont really know how to read this. Im new to this
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> Can someone tell me if it can be unlocked or not. I will greatly appreciate it


can some one pls tell which program is used to determin the information shown above ..so i can check if i can also flash my gpu to r290x.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Another Powercolor R9 290 *unlocked* to 290X (bought in Norway through deal.no, ordered last Sunday, picked up today).
> 
> Flashed it with the Powercolor R9 290X Uber bios:
> 
> 
> *Hawaiinfo12* output:
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> *UPDATE*:
> Valley *290*@1000/1250:
> 
> 
> Valley *290X*@1000/1250:


Added Valley benchmarks, before/after unlocking.


----------



## Kipsofthemud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epsi*
> 
> I did a run for u at stock 290X speeds, 1000 core 1250 mem.


Ok bedankt







I was hoping you'd do them at the OC speeds you mentioned so we could tell if it actually scales past an overclocked non-unlockable 290, but I guess I should have mentioned that


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epsi*
> 
> Mine whines also, but its pretty loud. I think im gonna RMA it, it also has a black screen issue. But i really hope wen i get a new one it also will unlock.
> 
> Or should i just life with it and hope the black screen thingy has something to do with drivers?


Ok what the hec is coil wine?


----------



## NorcalTRD

Muhd and Sammy, here is TX12 and mines thread for checking unlock status:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1445030/is-your-r9-290-unlockable-find-out-here

F8000005 indicates an unlockable card, anything else means its locked.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Ok what the hec is coil wine?


High pitched squealing noise you can sometimes hear under certain load conditions (particularly high FPS ones like menu screens).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipsofthemud*
> 
> Ok bedankt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping you'd do them at the OC speeds you mentioned so we could tell if it actually scalest an overclocked non-unlockable 290, but I guess I should have mentioned that


Here's a flashed 290X at 1100/1350.


----------



## matic

Can you guys help me out where to put the hawaiiinfo file?


----------



## tx12

BTW, it was said HD6950 was unlockable for some time and after all became not unlockable.
I'm afraid I can't find and discussions about not unlockable 6950. All talks are about happily unlocked shaders.
Could someone please point me to a right direction? I'd like to find some info on "new" 6950's what became locked.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matic*
> 
> Can you guys help me out where to put the hawaiiinfo file?


Pleas read the docs:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread/610#post_21243519
Feel free to ask if you'll have extra questions.


----------



## matic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Pleas read the docs:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread/610#post_21243519
> Feel free to ask if you'll have extra questions.


Thanks!

Result:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matic*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Result:
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000


Congrats on the unlockable card! Brand? Retailer? Date of order?


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matic*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Result:
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000


You're lucky!


----------



## matic

XFX 290, one week old, bought in Holland at alternate.

Thanks tx, gonna flash now!


----------



## Banedox

So what program should I use to Overclock my card?

I have the XFX 290, but its Flashed to ASUS 290X.....


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Here's a photo of my chip, it cannot be unlocked.

20131123_143927.jpg 4090k .jpg file


----------



## matic

daaaaamn.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> So what program should I use to Overclock my card?
> 
> I have the XFX 290, but its Flashed to ASUS 290X.....


If you flashed it to Asus use GPU Tweak, it allows higher voltage adjustment.


----------



## ihaveworms

What is a safe voltage adjustment for a 290 flashed to a 290x


----------



## zwcpl

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

I'm ready to go or not?

Please answear


----------



## Gundersanne

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8100005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

So if i understand it correctly, i can't unlock my card because it's not f800 on all Rx1?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zwcpl*
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> I'm ready to go or not?
> 
> Please answear


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundersanne*
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8100005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> So if i understand it correctly, i can't unlock my card because it's not f800 on all Rx1?


I do believe you both have locked cards....


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundersanne*
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8100005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> So if i understand it correctly, i can't unlock my card because it's not f800 on all Rx1?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zwcpl*
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> I'm ready to go or not?
> 
> Please answear


and brand of yours not unlocked 290?


----------



## Kipsofthemud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> High pitched squealing noise you can sometimes hear under certain load conditions (particularly high FPS ones like menu screens).
> Here's a flashed 290X at 1100/1350.


Thanks man

Its weird - my locked 290 scores better, with my 4770k at 4,4 ghz as well, same core and mem on the GPU...but then again there have been some ****ty or weird results from Valley...



I can't screenshot from in the benchmark - get a black screen when I paste it in paint..you'll just have to take my word for it


----------



## zwcpl

Quote:


> and brand of yours not unlocked 290?


Sapphire non BF4 Edition. Just default Sapphire.


----------



## passinos

You guys think its too late to get an unlock?

Was gonna get 2x fornCF from newegg or amazon


----------



## Ricdeau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipsofthemud*
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> Its weird - my locked 290 scores better, with my 4770k at 4,4 ghz as well, same core and mem on the GPU...but then again there have been some ****ty or weird results from Valley...
> 
> snip
> 
> I can't screenshot from in the benchmark - get a black screen when I paste it in paint..you'll just have to take my word for it


Do you score that consistently? His score is on par with my card running those clocks, and I have a native 290X. Also running my 4770K at 4.6GHz.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *passinos*
> 
> You guys think its too late to get an unlock?
> 
> Was gonna get 2x fornCF from newegg or amazon


The chances are getting lower and AMD is allegedly laser-cutting the dies now... there are still some out there though but I feel like the chance of ordering 2 and having them BOTH unlock is not looking great...


----------



## Kipsofthemud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*
> 
> Do you score that consistently? His score is on par with my card running those clocks, and I have a native 290X. Also running my 4770K at 4.6GHz.


I only did 2 runs, the other one scored 20 points lower - which is still a little better







I even had my 30 tab firefox etc running but I doubt that would make much difference


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *passinos*
> 
> You guys think its too late to get an unlock?
> 
> Was gonna get 2x fornCF from newegg or amazon


2? are you watercooling? it gets hot. even if they don't unlock they are fast. my 290 at stock maxes out C3 using 1080.


----------



## Gundersanne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> and brand of yours not unlocked 290?


Mine's a sapphire, sku 21227-00-40G.
I'm going to try and rma it anyway, because it has a really loud whine.


----------



## passinos

I would have to do some water cooling. Either expand my H220 with a 280mm or just use antec 920 on each with Sigma or GPU cools MODs.
Think I will wait for Non-Reference and Mantle patch on BF4....2-3 weeks.


----------



## Mygaffer

*EDIT:* After using the unlocked card I have come to the conclusion that it isn't stable unlocked. I could play some games for hours but I have had BSODs and black screens in others. So I am back to the default BIOS. So, as should be expected, not every unlocked card is stable unlocked.

Successful unlock over here. Powercolor AXR9 290 4GBD5-MDH/OC using the PT1 bios.

After unlock GPU-Z:




Spoiler: Shadertoymark stock



Before unlock shadertoymark:






Spoiler: Shadertoymark unlocked



After unlock shadertoymark:






Spoiler: Heaven stock



Before unlock Heaven:






Spoiler: Heaven unlocked



After unlock Heaven:




Notes:
After installing the Beta 9.4 the Performance tab is gone for those running R9 290/R9 290X. So these benchmarks were run at 975Mhz locked, 1000Mhz unlocked. I think the difference is larger than can be accounted for by a 25Mhz clock increase and the GPU-Z data does seem to back this up.

Also, HWINFO is showing that on the PT1 bios the card is running at 1000Mhz all the time, even on the desktop, even at idle, and is thus running roughly 20C hotter than the card was running at idle before the flash. Is this a feature of the PT1 bios? If so I will probably try another bios, like the Powercolor 290X uber bios, as there is no reason for my gpu to run at 1000Mhz on the desktop.

Also, the card got _significantly_ louder after the unlock. So much so that if I hadn't bought the Icy Vision cooler (which will be installed shortly) I would probably flash it back to the stock 290 bios.

EDIT: I didn't put this in the form but just checked the tool and the memory is Elpida.

EDIT 2:


Spoiler: Fire Strike stock



Fire Strike stock:






Spoiler: Fire Strike unlocked



Fire Strike unlocked:


----------



## convexion

Thought I'd chime in with my unlock. I purchased two XFX 290 cards from Newegg at launch and 1 unlocked, the other didn't. I also purchased a Powercolor model at a later date that didn't unlock and also had a black screen problem at stock settings with the stock BIOS.


----------



## minozheros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anteante*
> 
> My Powercolor 290 is aldready unlocked with asus 290x bios, but i wanna try out the powercolor bios. Does it matter which i choose from this three? http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=ATI&manufacturer=Powercolor&model=R9+290X&interface=&memType=&memSize=


2 of the powercolor bios files are 64 kb and wont work... (at least that is what i read somewhere), the one with 128 kb worked for me on my powercolor 290 card, whereas the asus bios gave me a black screen and a mainboard bios halt.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipsofthemud*
> 
> I only did 2 runs, the other one scored 20 points lower - which is still a little better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even had my 30 tab firefox etc running but I doubt that would make much difference


Maybe it's a Win 7/Win 8 thing, or could be drivers. I'm using the 13.11 WHQLs.

And F12 takes an in-bench screenshot and puts it in the users/username/Valley folder


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minozheros*
> 
> 2 of the powercolor bios files are 64 kb and wont work... (at least that is what i read somewhere), the one with 128 kb worked for me on my powercolor 290 card, whereas the asus bios gave me a black screen and a mainboard bios halt.


While the BIOS I pulled from my Powercolor R9 290 is 128kb, the PT1 BIOS I flashed was 64kb and it works fine.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SultanOfWalmart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> My card unlocked I already posted pictures from GPUz but I want to confirm as it seems already everyone knows this but mine has the 215-0852000 GPU and is missing the stuff below the GPU and missing the extra capacitor towards the top.
> 
> 
> 
> Pix.
Click to expand...

Already posted the GPUz and firestrike before but here goes the picks of the tear down...














I sealed it back up with the original pads and Geilid GC Extreme thermal paste till my koolance water block comes in the mail.

The universal block in the pictures would work great (at least better than the EK Full Coverage solution) but there is just one problem. Because it is a reference cooler the board doesn't have a separate heat-sink for the power delivery section. Once non reference coolers come with the cards they will most likely have a separate heat-sink to cover all the VRMs. That has been the way it has been for most or all the cards I have owned with non reference coolers they usually have a small heat-sink that gets hit by the air from the fans blowing at the card instead of the blower way.


----------



## Ricdeau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Maybe it's a Win 7/Win 8 thing, or could be drivers. I'm using the 13.11 WHQLs.
> 
> And F12 takes an in-bench screenshot and puts it in the users/username/Valley folder


I score roughly the same between the WHQL and 3.11 9.2 beta. I was not having great success pretty early on with the 9.4s so I never even benched on them. However, I also thought it might be a Win 7/8 thing.


----------



## shiv15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Already posted the GPUz and firestrike before but here goes the picks of the tear down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sealed it back up with the original pads and Geilid GC Extreme thermal paste till my koolance water block comes in the mail.
> 
> The universal block in the pictures would work great (at least better than the EK Full Coverage solution) but there is just one problem. Because it is a reference cooler the board doesn't have a separate heat-sink for the power delivery section. Once non reference coolers come with the cards they will most likely have a separate heat-sink to cover all the VRMs. That has been the way it has been for most or all the cards I have owned with non reference coolers they usually have a small heat-sink that gets hit by the air from the fans blowing at the card instead of the blower way.


Why is koolance superior to the EK block for the 290?


----------



## hereticangel

Getting my powercolor on friday , hopefully it unlocks.

Being shipped from a guy who bought one of the first batches , he did not try to unlock it yet, he did OC it to 1150/1400 ran quite well.

Is ok to use windows flash tool? i don't like it doing it from DOS , used the windows tool for 6950 and 7970(r9280x bios running on mine)


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hereticangel*
> 
> Getting my powercolor on friday , hopefully it unlocks.
> 
> Being shipped from a guy who bought one of the first batches , he did not try to unlock it yet, he did OC it to 1150/1400 ran quite well.
> 
> Is ok to use windows flash tool? i don't like it doing it from DOS , used the windows tool for 6950 and 7970(r9280x bios running on mine)


You can try, but there's a good chance it won't flash. ATIFlash is a lot more finicky when used at a high level like the OS. DOS is the most dependable way to do it.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiv15*
> 
> Why is koolance superior to the EK block for the 290?


I second the question. How is Koolance or a universal block better than EK full coverage??? No vrm coverage or tiny vrm water channel is better than a nice fat channel and EK block? Smells like FANfare to me.


----------



## Melee

Well, I ordered four Sapphire R9 290 BF4 Editions from Newegg that will be here in 2 days. Wish me luck that they unlock.









They are the only ones that have the possibility to unlock which also can be returned for a refund, actually until January 31st, 2014 which is excellent. They also come with BF4 so if they do unlock, I can sell the games to recover some of the costs and I received 5% off (roughly $20.50 per card) and an additional $25 since their mobile promo code wouldn't work for me. Everything is set up perfectly so far so if they unlock, I will be one happy fellow.


----------



## james111333

If anyone in the UK is gutted that they missed the boat, I have a spare unlocked Power Color 290. There is a bit of coil whine but is a great clocker, please PM me if I can help you out


----------



## Imprezzion

What's ''great'' in terms of clocking









My unlocked Club3D does 1180Mhz core @ 1.408v (1.3v load) in GPU Tweak with the ASUS.ROM BIOS and 6000Mhz (haven't tested further) on the Elpida's it has.

Still doubting whether I have to keep it or not.. Problem is, with the mods I have in mind i'll ruin warranty unless I can get a second reference cooler somewhere.
I plan to cut up the stock base VRM / VRAM cooling plate so that the waterblock from the Accelero Hybrid fits inside the plate.

But this means I have te desolder the copper heatsink from it and that I have to cut the center out of the plate.


----------



## WinterActual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Well, I said that Powercolor was starting to ship out locked 290s. Maybe you skipped that part. If I ever get some time, I'll update the unofficial results again. Been kinda busy the past few days.


Yeah it seems I skipped that part







But thanks anyway for your time updating the first post, mate!


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> Use as many smiley faces as you like but you're being rude and sensationalist.
> 
> He can still get warranty service. Many of us have done this for years. If you need to RMA, flash back prior to sending for repair/replace. Furthermore, a lot of these companies, Gigabyte for one, will charge a nominal fee on some *minor self inflicted "wounds"* as long as the card isn't physically damaged. (A bricked card for example) $30 bucks was their fee if I remember correctly or thereabouts.
> 
> So take it easy with your hyperbole.


just curious what did they consider to be *minor self inflicted "wounds"?*

I watercooling and I guess they can see that thermal grease has been changed, maybe also the thermal pads are not 100% correct looking.
However I have Sapphire so maybe it's worse for my warranty.


----------



## anteante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minozheros*
> 
> 2 of the powercolor bios files are 64 kb and wont work... (at least that is what i read somewhere), the one with 128 kb worked for me on my powercolor 290 card, whereas the asus bios gave me a black screen and a mainboard bios halt.


Okey strange, because i´ve flashed the 64kb rom and the cards work, but maybe it´s better to go with the 128KB


----------



## escapedmonk

nevermind


----------



## Gasoliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> Successful unlock over here. Powercolor AXR9 290 4GBD5-MDH/OC using the PT1 bios.
> 
> Notes:
> After installing the Beta 9.4 the Performance tab is gone for those running R9 290/R9 290X. So these benchmarks were run at 975Mhz locked, 1000Mhz unlocked. I think the difference is larger than can be accounted for by a 25Mhz clock increase and the GPU-Z data does seem to back this up.
> 
> Also, HWINFO is showing that on the PT1 bios the card is running at 1000Mhz all the time, even on the desktop, even at idle, and is thus running roughly 20C hotter than the card was running at idle before the flash. Is this a feature of the PT1 bios? If so I will probably try another bios, like the Powercolor 290X uber bios, as there is no reason for my gpu to run at 1000Mhz on the desktop.
> 
> Also, the card got _significantly_ louder after the unlock. So much so that if I hadn't bought the Icy Vision cooler (which will be installed shortly) I would probably flash it back to the stock 290 bios.
> 
> EDIT: I didn't put this in the form but just checked the tool and the memory is Elpida.


Asus PT1.rom bios that comes with the "overclock.net unlocking package" is broken. 2D idle always 1000mhz and it is loud as hell. First post in this thread.
You can use it for unlocking, but after that use Asus GPU Tweak tool and its update function. It will find a new Asus bios, updates it and fixes 2D idle to 300mhz.
After that I use MSI Afterburner for custom fan function.

Temperature / Fan speed
40'c = 28%
80'c = 40%
90'c = 52%
94'c = 60%

Something like that and you are 100% full load always and you can do some overclocking too.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gasoliner*
> 
> Asus PT1.rom bios that comes with the "overclock.net unlocking package" is broken. 2D idle always 1000mhz and it is loud as hell. First post in this thread.
> You can use it for unlocking, but after that use Asus GPU Tweak tool and its update function. It will find a new Asus bios, updates it and fixes 2D idle to 300mhz.
> After that I use MSI Afterburner for custom fan function.
> 
> Temperature / Fan speed
> 40'c = 28%
> 80'c = 40%
> 90'c = 52%
> 94'c = 60%
> 
> Something like that and you are 100% full load always and you can do some over clocking too.


Pretty sure I used the GPU Tweak Update function and my card is still idling at 1000mhz


----------



## Gasoliner

Hmm weird. Asus GPU Tweak updated new bios for me and It fixed 2D to 300mhz.


----------



## minozheros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anteante*
> 
> Okey strange, because i´ve flashed the 64kb rom and the cards work, but maybe it´s better to go with the 128KB


I read something about the 64 kb bios being extracted with a old version of atiflash. I dont remember where it was.
they also wrote that you should use the 128 kb bios...
but if they are working, the info i found could be simply wrong...


----------



## escapedmonk

How do i check vrm temps? gpuz doent show it


----------



## Gero2013

does anyone know if this affects the warranty in Germany?

also, how much more FPS would this yield in games such as BF4?

sorry for the noob questions but I couldn't find them in the OP and a search on warranty didn't yield anything either, thanks!


----------



## ihaveworms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escapedmonk*
> 
> How do i check vrm temps? gpuz doent show it


It should. Are you looking on the sensor tab?


----------



## escapedmonk

Yeah I'm looking in the sensor tab I have the latest version 0.7.4 and also the latest beta drivers. And I've scrolled down. Vdddc power in is the last sensor


----------



## naing

Whoo hoo mine is worked 290X unlocked .

Power Color Radeon R9 290 OC

before.JPG 64k .JPG file


After.JPG 63k .JPG file


Many thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gero2013

Does anyone know how 780 OC compare to 290 flashed to 290X and OC'd?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escapedmonk*
> 
> How do i check vrm temps? gpuz doent show it


Try HWinfo64, very detailed GPU sensors.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## bir86

Just unlocked an XFX P.0 version. 290X, only $120 cheaper. Will get another one tomorrow.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> Does anyone know how 780 OC compare to 290 flashed to 290X and OC'd?


Had a 780 DCII and a 780-classy before, have a [email protected] now. Overclocked on air, the 780DCII is just a bit faster than the "290X", but the classy kicks it by quite some margin. Both 780s were quieter than the 290x when overclocked. I can't tell about watercooled cards.


----------



## escapedmonk

Thanks devildog i saw your other post mentioning that and its working good.

Looks like my 290 is unlocked









Bought from Ebuyer uk on Friday 22nd for £305
I didnt get bf4 offered when registering the card on xfx website but have submitted a ticket, i'll let you know what they say.

xfx r9-290a-enfc v1.1

s/n oxu0xxxxx

When i first started up a game the coil whine and fan noise was horrendious but after 10 minutes or so this mostly stopped and every things pretty good now. I dont have time for any more testing today but will be doing some ocing tomorrow.

Untitled.png 1015k .png file


Untitled.png 1366k .png file


----------



## airisom2

Well, here's some news for you guys.

New Radeon R9 290 Cards Can't be Unlocked.

Maybe once aftermarket cards come out, there'll be another slip up.


----------



## zakdima

Hello guys one question i Unlock PowerColor R9 290 to Asus R9 290X without any problems ! my question is can i use ASUS Auto Bios Updater now since there is already new version of Bios relised which u can install true ASUS GPU TWEAK


----------



## ss-89

My 3 XFX cards from Scan did not unlock, worst of all two of them have coil whine so I'm sending them all back. Have ordered 3 Powercolor OC cards from Lambdatek and will let you know if these unlock (It looks like Ebuyer, Kikatek and Lambda-tek ship straight from the manufacturer and thus show the same stock levels).


----------



## Gilgam3sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zakdima*
> 
> Hello guys one question i Unlock PowerColor R9 290 to Asus R9 290X without any problems ! my question is can i use ASUS Auto Bios Updater now since there is already new version of Bios relised which u can install true ASUS GPU TWEAK


yes you can use GPU Tweak to update the BIOS, I did that on my Powercolor 290 flashed with ASUS 290X BIOS


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Well, here's some news for you guys.
> 
> New Radeon R9 290 Cards Can't be Unlocked.
> 
> Maybe once aftermarket cards come out, there'll be another slip up.


yes, it's been stated that the 38th week is the production cut off, hence why everyone posting is hoping they will receive one of the bonus cards from old stock from vendors


----------



## bluechip7

Hi,

I have been meaning to post this, and made an account just to do so (and say thanks for the info in this thread).

I bought a 'Powercolor 290 OC' from ebuyer.com here in the UK. I was quick and so I got one of their early batches.

*Before bios flash:*





*After Flash (with Asus 290X Bios):*





Looks like it unlocked. However...

I recently put a waterblock on the card and I am getting quite horrendous coil whine..

Can Powercolor 290 owners confirm whether they are getting the same?... I am considering RMA'ing the card.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Well, here's some news for you guys.
> 
> New Radeon R9 290 Cards Can't be Unlocked.


Seems they are making too hasty conclusions. In an oroginal artice I'v found a sentence about "215-0852000 chips in R9 290 cards produced after week 38 are not unlockable any more" or something like that. That's simply can't be true. No such reason exists to lock shader count but still mark chips as 0852000, since they have 0852020 code for that.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluechip7*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have been meaning to post this, and made an account just to do so (and say thanks for the info in this thread).
> 
> I bought a 'Powercolor 290 OC' from ebuyer.com here in the UK. I was quick and so I got one of their early batches.
> 
> *Before bios flash:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After Flash (with Asus 290X Bios):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it unlocked. However...
> 
> I recently put a waterblock on the card and I am getting quite horrendous coil whine..
> 
> Can Powercolor 290 owners confirm whether they are getting the same?... I am considering RMA'ing the card.


All of AMD's high-end cards have horrendous coil whine. It's a quality issue they choose to ignore and they hope the fan noise will mask it. It's really obnoxious for water coolers like you and I. Out of the seven different 7970s I've owned, ALL have had that stupid buzzing noise and I hate it. Most vendors will not grant you an RMA for coil whine either.


----------



## lurker2501

How is the performance of the unlocked card versus GTX570 SLI? I have an option of buying a Powercolor OC version with high chance of unlocking. Is it worth it money wise?


----------



## DCRussian

I bought a Powercolor 290 from Newegg on the 21st after reading through this read.
I was worried that I'd missed the boat at this point and when I saw that my card was shipping out of Memphis, TN and another member here got a locked one from there recently, I was pretty sure that I would get stuck in the same boat.

But my card unlocked and I'm happy! What I'm not so happy about though is that it has coil whine... The coil whine is a bit lower in frequency than coil whine I've experienced before, but it's still there, and it's still annoying.

I used the ASUS 290X rom linked to in the OP here. Link to rom here.

*Here's Hawaii Info:*
Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

Benches are set to Extreme preset for Heaven and Extreme HD for Valley.

*Stock Powercolor 290:*
  
GPU-Z Heaven Valley

*Powercolor 290 Flashed to Asus 290X:*
  
GPU-Z Heaven Valley

Does anyone know if replacing the cooler voids the warranty? I looked at the Powercolor warranty info and it says that replacing the cooler does void warranty, but on the card, there are no stickers or anything on the screws that would indicate you took the cooler off.

Thanks for this thread and everyone who's involved in finding the info out and creating some of the tools!


----------



## james111333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluechip7*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have been meaning to post this, and made an account just to do so (and say thanks for the info in this thread).
> 
> I bought a 'Powercolor 290 OC' from ebuyer.com here in the UK. I was quick and so I got one of their early batches.
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> B]Before bios flash:[/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After Flash (with Asus 290X Bios):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it unlocked. However...
> 
> I recently put a waterblock on the card and I am getting quite horrendous coil whine..
> 
> Can Powercolor 290 owners confirm whether they are getting the same?... I am considering RMA'ing the card.


Hey, I have a Power color 290 from ebuyer also, it has slight coil whine which can only be heard when the fan is not running but I bought another to see if it is any better? If it is, I will return it under RMA but if not, I guess it is just normal and will live with it. Right now, I'd like to offer it to anyone on here to buy as a guaranteed unlocked card rather than taking the risk with the diminishing supplies of 290x able 290's
I know the feeling when my first card didn't unlock so hopefully I can help someone avoid that








If anyone is interested, please PM me before I have to send this card back and it goes under the unlocking radar once again.


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluechip7*
> 
> Looks like it unlocked. However...
> 
> I recently put a waterblock on the card and I am getting quite horrendous coil whine..
> 
> Can Powercolor 290 owners confirm whether they are getting the same?... I am considering RMA'ing the card.


I get coil whine only very briefly sometimes when it is loading up for coming down from a load, otherwise just normal fan noise. Are you saying you have always had the coil whine or it came on after the flash or just after installing the block?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> All of AMD's high-end cards have horrendous coil whine. It's a quality issue they choose to ignore and they hope the fan noise will mask it. It's really obnoxious for water coolers like you and I. Out of the seven different 7970s I've owned, ALL have had that stupid buzzing noise and I hate it. Most vendors will not grant you an RMA for coil whine either.


I have run a 4870, 4890, 6950, which also unlocked, and a 7970 and now the R9 290. None of those cards had any coil whine. The R9 290 appears to briefly have coil whine when loading or coming down from a full load, not typically in games but in benchmark programs, and this whine lasts for perhaps 2-3 seconds.

So I don't want to discount your experience and I am sorry to hear you have had that problem, it is very annoying, but not all of their high end cards have audible coil whine.


----------



## JSTe

If you experience coil whine in scenarios like stopping Unigine Heaven/Valley, during the credit screen, this is because the engine feels the need to draw it 3000 FPS or sometimes even more.

This causes coil whine on all cards (Atleast to my knowledge) and is not due to faulty manufacturing.

Some games like DX: Human Revolution and Crysis 2 do this in title screens, where they draw up to 9999 FPS v-sync disabled.

I have never had a card NOT whine in these scenarios, and I've owned a few.

Of course, if the whining is constant, that is a completely different matter.


----------



## JSTe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSTe*
> 
> Ordered a Powercolor 290 + an Accelero Xtreme III yesterday, will definitely try to unlock and will post results here.


A little update on this.

Had to go with an XFX, so chances of getting a locked card are probably higher, but we'll see.


----------



## ihaveworms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSTe*
> 
> I*f you experience coil whine in scenarios like stopping Unigine Heaven/Valley, during the credit screen, this is because the engine feels the need to draw it 3000 FPS or sometimes even more.*
> 
> This causes coil whine on all cards (Atleast to my knowledge) and is not due to faulty manufacturing.
> 
> Some games like DX: Human Revolution and Crysis 2 do this in title screens, where they draw up to 9999 FPS v-sync disabled.
> 
> I have never had a card NOT whine in these scenarios, and I've owned a few.
> 
> Of course, if the whining is constant, that is a completely different matter.


Hey thats exactly where I hear it the worse. Glad I am not the only one.


----------



## weirdpeople

I purchased a powercolor card on the 21 from newegg. So far Hawaii Info seems to be pointing twards an unlockable card


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weirdpeople*
> 
> I purchased a powercolor card on the 21 from newegg. So far Hawaii Info seems to be pointing twards an unlockable card


Congrats, get that puppy unlocked!


----------



## airisom2

Alright, I updated the unofficial results. Lots of cards...


----------



## anarekist

shoot, i wasnt even going to try but i guess now it's worth it.

have sapphire 290 non bf edition.


----------



## bluechip7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> I get coil whine only very briefly sometimes when it is loading up for coming down from a load, otherwise just normal fan noise. Are you saying you have always had the coil whine or it came on after the flash or just after installing the block?


I don't actually know if I was getting the coil whine before I fitted the waterblock, as the fan would drown out all other noise (as far as I was aware).

I get no whine when I am browsing, watching streams or using word etc.

Any game or 3d program (Crysis 3, Starcraft, FurMark etc) I get instant and continuous coil whine for the entire duration of my gaming session. Occasionally when Crysis 3 freezes for a second the coil whine stops too. It starts back up as soon as I can run around.

The whine is obvious to me as my desktop is about 10 inches to the right of my screen.

Not sure what to do with the card really.


----------



## Gilgam3sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Alright, I updated the unofficial results. Lots of cards...


I think you missed mine if I'm not wrong

http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread/290#post_21227757


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Alright, I updated the unofficial results. Lots of cards...


Maybe its time to update OP with some info about chip markings and hawaiinfo?


----------



## airisom2

Well, I linked your hawaii info post in my OP yesterday (or the day before, can't remember). No point in being redundant since you did a good job explaining it.


----------



## tx12

Thanks!
I hope all these efforts are not for a one-time lottery and the supply on unlocked chips in 290's will not deplete soon.
Sure, I'v seen locked 0852020 chips with 1337 and maybe earlier date codes, but indeed, there was no chip photos of 0852000 in 290 with a later dates.


----------



## devilhead

hi, so my experience with xfx 290, so the asic is damn low 69.4







ofcourse Elpidia memory...tryed to unlock and it works, gpu z shows 2816 shaders. Tryed Shader Toy Mark, 290- 234points, and the 290x- 250 points(1920x1080, 8x, full screen) Now the strange thing with valley, my runs was 1100/1300 on both bios, so the 290 beats 290x by 1.8fps, ***?







max overclock +100 afterburner 1170/1400(core is max, but the memory can go up)


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> hi, so my experience with xfx 290, so the asic is damn low 69.4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ofcourse Elpidia memory...tryed to unlock and it works, gpu z shows 2816 shaders. Tryed Shader Toy Mark, 290- 234points, and the 290x- 250 points(1920x1080, 8x, full screen) Now the strange thing with valley, my runs was 1100/1300 on both bios, so the 290 beats 290x by 1.8fps, ***?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> max overclock +100 afterburner 1170/1400(core is max, but the memory can go up)


Don't go by Valley. Valley has TONS of consistency problems, its very finicky. You got an increase in ShaderToy, but strangely not as much as other users. Maybe some throttling going on? And if you're doing 1170 with all cores unlocked on that reference cooler, that's a decent chip, surprising for that ASIC score. But trust me, 69.4 isn't the worst, the majority of my AMD cards have been even lower than that


----------



## okyn

Powercolor OC bought on 21 november

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Locked


----------



## Gilgam3sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> hi, so my experience with xfx 290, so the asic is damn low 69.4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ofcourse Elpidia memory...tryed to unlock and it works, gpu z shows 2816 shaders. Tryed Shader Toy Mark, 290- 234points, and the 290x- 250 points(1920x1080, 8x, full screen) Now the strange thing with valley, my runs was 1100/1300 on both bios, so the 290 beats 290x by 1.8fps, ***?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> max overclock +100 afterburner 1170/1400(core is max, but the memory can go up)


well if it makes you feel any better my card have 68,8% ASIC, you know what, I dont give a crap, it still OC well and I got a 290X but paid for a 290. oh with Hynix memory if it matters


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Don't go by Valley. Valley has TONS of consistency problems, its very finicky. You got an increase in ShaderToy, but strangely not as much as other users. Maybe some throttling going on? And if you're doing 1170 with all cores unlocked on that reference cooler, that's a decent chip, surprising for that ASIC score. But trust me, 69.4 isn't the worst, the majority of my AMD cards have been even lower than that


i ran 1920x1080 and 8x fullscreen, so thats why doesn't looks so big difference







yesi;m on reference cooler tryed now 1170/1500


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> i ran 1920x1080 and 8x fullscreen, so thats why doesn't looks so big difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesi;m on reference cooler tryed now 1170/1500


LOL, I love Valley's temperature readings on these 290 cards


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluechip7*
> 
> I don't actually know if I was getting the coil whine before I fitted the waterblock, as the fan would drown out all other noise (as far as I was aware).
> 
> I get no whine when I am browsing, watching streams or using word etc.
> 
> Any game or 3d program (Crysis 3, Starcraft, FurMark etc) I get instant and continuous coil whine for the entire duration of my gaming session. Occasionally when Crysis 3 freezes for a second the coil whine stops too. It starts back up as soon as I can run around.
> 
> The whine is obvious to me as my desktop is about 10 inches to the right of my screen.
> 
> Not sure what to do with the card really.


I despise coil whine and won't run a component that exhibits it. I have heard of people offering possible solutions though. from another, older thread:
"I had an old 8800 card that did this, I took some Clear Acrylic Nail Polish and covered the Inductors, Chokes and Capacitors in it. It completely removed it."

Also I have heard using silicon to cover those components can work to reduce or eliminate coil whine. It doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## tabbycph

Does anyone else have a Sapphire with:

Compatible adapters detected: 2
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8080005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8020005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

I cant find any result with this one in here.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tabbycph*
> 
> Does anyone else have a Sapphire with:
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 2
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8080005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8020005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> I cant find any result with this one in here.


I believe they ALL must say F8000005 to be unlockable. Anything else means unlockable, sorry dude


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> I believe they ALL must say F8000005 to be unlockable. Anything else means unlockable, sorry dude


This is correct, do give it a try though to be sure.
Id rather have someone prove me wrong that have everyone think wrong info is right








P.s. they meant anythign else means its locked.


----------



## arfurtado

*Count me in with another XFX revision P0 unlocked to ASUS 290x*

Temps look okay, throttling does not look worse than it already is with the 290.

GPUZ shows unlocked shaders allright

hawaiiinfo readings:
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000

*Benchmarks:*
4770k @4.5ghz
Asus Z87 Expert
16GB Corsair Vengeance 1600
R9 290 is XFX original bios
R9 290X is ASUS bios

*3dmark11*
R9 290 - 12882
R9 290X @947 - 13242

*3dmark*
R9 290 - FIRE 9090, FIRE EXTREME 4568
R9 290X @947 - FIRE 9360, FIRE EXTREME 4741
R9 290X @1000 - FIRE 9739, FIRE EXTREME 4967

*Unigine Heaven Extreme*
R9 290 - 63.4fps 1617
R9 290 1ghz - 64.6fps 1627 (throttling)
R9 290 70%fan 1ghz - 65.8fps 1657 (no throttling)
R9 290X @947 - 65.2fps 1641
R9 290X @1000 - did not test, but check valley benchmark

*Unigine Valley Extreme HD*
R9 290 - 56.4fps 2361
R9 290 70%fan 1ghz - 58.6fps 2453
R9 290X @947 - 58.4fps 2445
R9 290X @1000 - 60.6fps 2534

Lapping my corsair h100i block right now to try and fit it to the brand new R9 290x


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tabbycph*
> 
> Does anyone else have a Sapphire with:
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 2
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8080005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8020005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> I cant find any result with this one in here.


I just received my Sapphire(non-bf4) from Amazon today and it's locked...........

Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8080005 RA2: 00000000

Still have another Sapphire and a Powercolor enroute w/ fingers crossed.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arfurtado*
> 
> *Count me in with another XFX revision P0 unlocked to ASUS 290x*
> 
> Temps look okay, throttling does not look worse than it already is with the 290.
> 
> GPUZ shows unlocked shaders allright
> 
> hawaiiinfo readings:
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1043:0466
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> *Benchmarks:*
> 4770k @4.5ghz
> Asus Z87 Expert
> 16GB Corsair Vengeance 1600
> R9 290 is XFX original bios
> R9 290X is ASUS bios
> 
> *3dmark11*
> R9 290 - 12882
> R9 290X @947 - 13242
> 
> *3dmark*
> R9 290 - FIRE 9090, FIRE EXTREME 4568
> R9 290X @947 - FIRE 9360, FIRE EXTREME 4741
> R9 290X @1000 - FIRE 9739, FIRE EXTREME 4967
> 
> *Unigine Heaven Extreme*
> R9 290 - 63.4fps 1617
> R9 290 1ghz - 64.6fps 1627 (throttling)
> R9 290 70%fan 1ghz - 65.8fps 1657 (no throttling)
> R9 290X @947 - 65.2fps 1641
> R9 290X @1000 - did not test, but check valley benchmark
> 
> *Unigine Valley Extreme HD*
> R9 290 - 56.4fps 2361
> R9 290 70%fan 1ghz - 58.6fps 2453
> R9 290X @947 - 58.4fps 2445
> R9 290X @1000 - 60.6fps 2534
> 
> Lapping my corsair h100i block right now to try and fit it to the brand new R9 290x


When and where did you order from?


----------



## magussin

I am using a XFX 290 with elpida, I have tried with just about all of the 290x roms and after every flash i reboot to no video signal, i do hear it boot to windows and then crash however..... does this mean my card is locked or am i doing something wrong?


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gasoliner*
> 
> Asus PT1.rom bios that comes with the "overclock.net unlocking package" is broken. 2D idle always 1000mhz and it is loud as hell. First post in this thread.
> You can use it for unlocking, but after that use Asus GPU Tweak tool and its update function. It will find a new Asus bios, updates it and fixes 2D idle to 300mhz.
> After that I use MSI Afterburner for custom fan function.
> 
> Temperature / Fan speed
> 40'c = 28%
> 80'c = 40%
> 90'c = 52%
> 94'c = 60%
> 
> Something like that and you are 100% full load always and you can do some overclocking too.


I tried that and it worked great. The tool updated the BIOS, now I am still unlocked but also my card downclocks like it is supposed to.

+rep


----------



## jk47

I also have an unlocked Powercolor, do you know what the new ASUS bios does? Is it similar to the new Sapphire one in that it lowers the fan speed?

Edit:

Just saw this http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=25370708&postcount=1725

Can someone confirm if the new ASUS bios turns off voltage control?

I also had the black screen problem and notice that the AMD fix for this takes away overdrive on CCC, it looks like it is related to the voltage and monitoring software.


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, my second Club3D is on it's wat and I have a Accelero Hybrid incoming as well.

I'm not going to run CF, just bought the other one for binning.
Mine is quite bad really once unlocked with only 1175Mhz @ max volts 1.408 in GPU Tweak.. Also, Elpida on it barely makes it to 6000 so Yeah. Before I start cutting apart the stock cooler I want a card worth doing that to.

I will post pics and such once I start cutting, melting and grinding my stock cooler to bits.
All I need is the baseplate for VRM / VRAM cooling.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magussin*
> 
> I am using a XFX 290 with elpida, I have tried with just about all of the 290x roms and after every flash i reboot to no video signal, i do hear it boot to windows and then crash however..... does this mean my card is locked or am i doing something wrong?


I may be wrong but I thought the 290 is rated to be stable at 947Mhz @ 1.18v while the 290X is rated for 1000Mhz @ 1.11v. The clock does reach full speed while booting windows for a brief moment before going to idle speeds, so maybe your card can't handle 1000Mhz with 1.11v.


----------



## arfurtado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> When and where did you order from?


Bought it here, in Brazil.


----------



## Gasoliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk47*
> 
> I also have an unlocked Powercolor, do you know what the new ASUS bios does? Is it similar to the new Sapphire one in that it lowers the fan speed?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Just saw this http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=25370708&postcount=1725
> 
> Can someone confirm if the new ASUS bios turns off voltage control?
> 
> I also had the black screen problem and notice that the AMD fix for this takes away overdrive on CCC, it looks like it is related to the voltage and monitoring software.


No it does not. Just overclocked yesterday my sapphire 290(x) with latest Asus bios and no problems. Just tick on voltage control option from Asus GPU Tweak or MSI Afterburner.
I followed GPU voltage charts and it will rise.


----------



## Shmee

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000

Here is the report from my powercolor 290 unlocked.


----------



## nickcnse

So what I'm seeing here is that I shouldn't purchase an MSI r9 290, or is it too early to say?

MSI
Unlocked: 0
Locked: One, Two, Three, Four, Five , Six, Seven


----------



## fragamemnon

GUISE

_STAHP!!!_



Spoiler: soon....


----------



## weirdpeople

So I got my card I think successfully unlocked. Didn't get to do many comparison runs I did a couple then somehow broke my windows install in a terrible way. Installed Asus GPU tweak and rebooted and well derp happened.

And the card doesn't want to behave in my install of arch Linux on another HDD.

But here is some sweet goodness anyways.

As I was being frustrated at windows 8 and its derp way of getting into safe mode I found this under the power color sticker on the fan.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Had a 780 DCII and a 780-classy before, have a [email protected] now. Overclocked on air, the 780DCII is just a bit faster than the "290X", but the classy kicks it by quite some margin. Both 780s were quieter than the 290x when overclocked. I can't tell about watercooled cards.


hey thanks for the info, this is was a comparison against a non-overclocked [email protected]?


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> hey thanks for the info, this is was a comparison against a non-overclocked [email protected]?


No, versus a [email protected] clocked as high as the stock voltage allowed me to, without artifacting (around 1070/1375). Adding voltage would maybe change the story.

Yesterday, though, I ran a few suicide tests cranking up the voltage and tolerating a few artifacts, and at 1200mhz in the core I started getting more performance than I was getting with the 780-classy at >1300Mhz. The noise, though, was anything near the same...

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1208687/fs/1089694


----------



## ss-89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magussin*
> 
> I am using a XFX 290 with elpida, I have tried with just about all of the 290x roms and after every flash i reboot to no video signal, i do hear it boot to windows and then crash however..... does this mean my card is locked or am i doing something wrong?


I was having the same issue on my previous cards. I just so happened to be changing my motherboard from a Z87X-OC to a Maximus VI extreme. Once I moved over to the maximus I could flash without any black screen issue. As far as I can tell it's definitely a motherboard issue/Bios issue so try and update your bios to the latest one.


----------



## Gero2013

hey guys im considering buying one of these bad boys and check them for unlockability,
what is the difference between the XFX, VTX3D and Club 3D versions?


----------



## Forceman

There's no difference, except that the VTX3D and Club 3D ones have a better chance of unlocking. Or had, sounds like the new ones are getting less likely across the board.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> There's no difference, except that the VTX3D and Club 3D ones have a better chance of unlocking. Or had, sounds like the new ones are getting less likely across the board.


how come? the statistics in the first post indicate that the Club 3D has the best chance (3 vs 0) and the XFX (40+ vs 17). Do you know of another set of numbers?

edit: ok I ordered a Club 3D, like one of the last ones in stock apparently before the new batch arrives. Will also order a XFX to increase dem chances...


----------



## mboner1

edit.


----------



## jonnyapps

Has anyone experienced any issues once they have unlocked their card? I bought a pre-unlocked one from OCUK, as has been referenced in this thread already. It's rock solid on the 290 bios but I've had some driver card crash/recovery issues on the 290x bios.

Unfortunately I've not had time to fully test the issue and it could be related to my CPU overclock. I'll confirm tonight but just wanted to see if others have experienced any crashes in 290x mode or artefacts in stress tests etc.

Another thing I've noticed is poor frame rates in Crysis 3 - I can't get any higher than about 50fps if I put everything on low and at 720p (v sync is off). That's on an i7 920 @4ghz. Anyone seen this kind of behaviour? Again, I need to test more to rule out some things.


----------



## mboner1

Alright, can someone tell me what this means??

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Unlockable or no?


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Alright, can someone tell me what this means??
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> Unlockable or no?


im sorry sir but no your card is not unlockable,.. because of the RA1: F8010005

it should be like F80000 no number 1


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> im sorry sir but no your card is not unlockable,.. because of the RA1: F8010005
> 
> it should be like F80000 no number 1


BOOOOOO to you sir!!!

Na thanks for the info +rep.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> BOOOOOO to you sir!!!
> 
> Na thanks for the info +rep.


hahaha its ok sir,.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> *All of AMD's high-end cards have horrendous coil whine*. It's a quality issue they choose to ignore and they hope the fan noise will mask it. It's really obnoxious for water coolers like you and I. Out of the seven different 7970s I've owned, ALL have had that stupid buzzing noise and I hate it. Most vendors will not grant you an RMA for coil whine either.


i have 3 7900 series cards and only one had coil whine - a 7950, which went away after i joined the valley thread. i also own a 290 and it only whines during Firestrike benches.

I think you are going overboard with your comments on amd cards.

that bolded sentence is a lie.


----------



## jerrolds

How many HIS 290s have unlocked? Theres a local shop that has had the same stock for a couple weeks now...i wonder if i should try and pick it up and see if it unlocks...but....i wasnt really planning on CF 290









I jsut wanna see if i can haha


----------



## Newbie2009

Would I be right in assuming a 1250w PSU would be cutting it tight for 3 overclocked cards?
I ended up pulling trigger on 2 290s after been messed about by online stores claiming they had 290x in stock only to have my money taken and no cards dispatched.


----------



## jerrolds

1250W will be close in my opinion - some users in the 290(X) club say theyre pulling > 1000W from 2 cards. I personally think its ok for 3 - but you might wanna bring a meter.


----------



## EmZkY

Woho, my Powercolor 290 ordered on 17/11-2013 is unlockable









Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

Now to get this baby flashed and watercooled.


----------



## EmZkY

Does anyone else have this coil whine sounding like a shaving machine?














It changes pitch, and can be really annoying, though it cant be heard over the fans during games. But I plan to water cool...


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> hi, so my experience with xfx 290, so the asic is damn low 69.4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ofcourse Elpidia memory...tryed to unlock and it works, gpu z shows 2816 shaders. Tryed Shader Toy Mark, 290- 234points, and the 290x- 250 points(1920x1080, 8x, full screen) Now the strange thing with valley, my runs was 1100/1300 on both bios, so the 290 beats 290x by 1.8fps, ***?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> max overclock +100 afterburner 1170/1400(core is max, but the memory can go up)


I wouldn't worry about that asic%. My best oc'ers where under 70%. Most of the better overclocking 7970's had asic% below 70%. A lot of misconceptions about asic quality. Valley has known issues with 290/290x. Hopefully new drivers will fix that.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmZkY*
> 
> Does anyone else have this coil whine sounding like a shaving machine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It changes pitch, and can be really annoying, though it cant be heard over the fans during games. But I plan to water cool...


RMA it. Do not put a block on something that whines. it may or may not go away. You'll end up whining as well.


----------



## Kriant

So it's only TUL and XFX cards from the early batches that were unlockable ?

No success on ASUS?


----------



## EmZkY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> RMA it. Do not put a block on something that whines. it may or may not go away. You'll end up whining as well.


Yeah i guess....







Would it be possible for the coil whine to better itself by changing PSU or flashing the card with another bios?


----------



## Epsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmZkY*
> 
> Yeah i guess....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be possible for the coil whine to better itself by changing PSU or flashing the card with another bios?


Someone posted somewhere that he fixed his coil whine by putting his pc in a game menu that generated lots of coil whine.

Some of those menus run like a few hunderd FPS, he left his pc on during the night and the next day the coil whine was almost gone.

Dunno if its really working tho.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epsi*
> 
> Someone posted somewhere that he fixed his coil whine by putting his pc in a game menu that generated lots of coil whine.
> Some of those menus run like a few hunderd FPS, he left his pc on during the night and the next day the coil whine was almost gone.


I remember several years ago some cards was burning out in game menus because of thousands FPS generated without vsync.


----------



## Epsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> I remember several years ago some cards was burning out in game menus because of thousands FPS generated without vsync.










well no more coil whine then. Haha


----------



## fragamemnon

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Locked.







Powercolor R9 290, ordered on the 19th from Germany.


----------



## SkateZilla

Only the Cards manufactured in the first 38 Weeks were Unlockable.


----------



## james111333

Guys, I am just about to send back an unlocked 290 as I bought 2 and only need one! If anyone wants it for the amount I paid, please PM me before this card goes back into stock and makes your 290 purchase a gamble!

I want to sell it for no profit and only to ensure at least one more person gets a 100% unlocked card before the probability diminishes to almost 0!

I plan to post it back to the retailer on Thursday so please contact me before tomorrow!









(UK only I'm afraid)


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Only the Cards manufactured in the first 38 Weeks were Unlockable.


when did those weeks begin and end by the way?


----------



## xavier78

Hi,

947MHz/1250MHz -XFX default


1000MHz/1250MHz - XFX default


1000MHz/1250MHz - Asus R9 290X:


Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8800005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Unlockable or no?


----------



## Supranium

I got my XFX rev1 with hynix memory. No luck for me. Locked.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xavier78*
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0466
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8800005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> Unlockable or no?


It's locked, sorry.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supranium*
> 
> I got my XFX rev1 with hynix memory. No luck for me. Locked.


Bummer man! vender and date of order?


----------



## PorkchopExpress

hey guys thanks for the info!

just received my 290 from the newegg NJ warehouse today, heres the readout

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

good or bad? lol

edit seems my card can be unlocked!


----------



## faYox

Hello guys,

Sapphire R9 290
Elpdia
EDW2032BBBG

SKU: 21227-00-40G

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8020005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8100005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Unlockable ?


----------



## B1SH0P

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faYox*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> Sapphire R9 290
> Elpdia
> EDW2032BBBG
> 
> SKU: 21227-00-40G
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8020005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8100005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> Unlockable ?


no sorry


----------



## B1SH0P

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PorkchopExpress*
> 
> hey guys thanks for the info!
> 
> just received my 290 from the newegg NJ warehouse today, heres the readout
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> good or bad? lol
> 
> edit seems my card can be unlocked!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faYox*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> Sapphire R9 290
> Elpdia
> EDW2032BBBG
> 
> SKU: 21227-00-40G
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8020005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8100005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> Unlockable ?


where did you get it from and what brand?


----------



## B1SH0P

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PorkchopExpress*
> 
> hey guys thanks for the info!
> 
> just received my 290 from the newegg NJ warehouse today, heres the readout
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> good or bad? lol
> 
> edit seems my card can be unlocked!


date of order and brand?


----------



## PorkchopExpress

k just got done with the unlock tutorial. went from 730mh/s to 810mh/s at 1100mhz mining.

To sum it up:

purchased from Newegg on 11/22/2013
shipped from Nj warehouse
model Powercooler

btw cgminer say mh/s but im not sure thats right(new to mining)


----------



## dimicgs

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8400005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8080005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Sapphire
Can i unlock?


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimicgs*
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8400005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8080005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> Sapphire
> Can i unlock?


sorry sir bur no,. its lock

RA1: F8010005

it should be f800000


----------



## Drakenxile

I've unlocked my card Used the Asus.rom

Got some benches didn't think of getting a screen of GPU-Z though
Ordered the card From NCIX XFX R9-290a-ENFC VER 1.1


----------



## sf101

Another XFX 290 unlocked to 290X

Whew! glad i pulled the trigger when i did.

I just used the Asus bios on the first Post ..

is there any better 290x bios's out there? or are they all basically the same thing?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakenxile*
> 
> I've unlocked my card Used the Asus.rom
> 
> Got some benches didn't think of getting a screen of GPU-Z though
> Ordered the card From NCIX XFX R9-290a-ENFC VER 1.1
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i thought for a sec those scores were fs extreme. my 7950 with a thuban beats your overall scores. the chip is holding back your 290 much or there might be something else that's an issue. based on the physics score . . . it is definitely a bottleneck, though.


----------



## PorkchopExpress

how do you value these unlocked cards when you want to sell? no plans to sell myself anytime soon, just curious.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PorkchopExpress*
> 
> how do you value these unlocked cards when you want to sell? no plans to sell myself anytime soon, just curious.


I wondered the same thing myself.

Personally if I sold one right now, used (lightly) I'd say somewhere from $375-$450 shipped is fair..


----------



## Drakenxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i thought for a sec those scores were fs extreme. my 7950 with a thuban beats your overall scores. the chip is holding back your 290 much or there might be something else that's an issue. based on the physics score . . . it is definitely a bottleneck, though.


there definitely was, when i was benching it it would stuter like crazy during the tests and allot more on cpu. I'm using a temporary system atm since my RAMPAGE IV just died on me

Scored about the same thing on a gtx 670 so most likely cpu


----------



## ZeppeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sf101*
> 
> 
> 
> Another XFX 290 unlocked to 290X
> 
> Whew! glad i pulled the trigger when i did.
> 
> I just used the Asus bios on the first Post ..
> 
> is there any better 290x bios's out there? or are they all basically the same thing?


If you install Asus GPU Tweak you can update to the latest asus bios which is running well here. It seems the fan does spin a little faster in load, temps went down by 2°C (max 92°C with new bios, before it was 94°C).


----------



## DarknightOCR

another sapphire that has to unlock

model BF4

sooner do some tests between 290 blocked, and this 290 unlocked.

ASIC is lower, 67%, against 75% of my other 290.
let's see how the OC in watercooling


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PorkchopExpress*
> 
> how do you value these unlocked cards when you want to sell? no plans to sell myself anytime soon, just curious.


Well now that AMD has stopped putting unlocked cores in 290s, it won't be very long until all unlockable 290s will be sold out and it will be impossible to get 2816 cores for less than $550 (if buying new), at which point I think these unlocked 290s will become a little more valuable, almost as valuable as a real used 290X (though still slightly less unless it OCs very well).

If my 290 unlocks, I'm going to keep it for a few months until G-sync comes out for BenQ monitors, at which point I'll switch to an Nvidia card, and try to sell the flashed 290 for at least the $400 I paid for it if not more.


----------



## Ized

"That" UK retailer which was selling unlocked VTX3D cards is now selling unlocked HIS cards.

I haven't seen HIS mentioned much in this topic (Sorry if I missed it) and this retailer has "10+" unlocked HIS cards in stock - maybe this is another route to explore for people struggling to find the Powercolor/etc.

I am still sitting on the fence personally even though I know the fun will probably end sooner rather than later.


----------



## DarknightOCR

Here is a picture of my new Sapphire 290 BF4



Overclock makes less than my other
the other that I can 1270/1700 ( ASIC 75.5%)

this not even close, I was so hurry and will test with only 1200/1550 (ASIC 66.8%)
I better see now with block mounted ...


----------



## maynard14

successfully unlock XFX R9 290 to 290X

stock bios:



asus 290x bios:



Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0 stock bios:

file:///C:/Users/nard/Desktop/Unigine_Heaven_Benchmark_4.0_20131127_1814.html

Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0
FPS:
49.8
Score:
1256
Min FPS:
8.2
Max FPS:
102.3
System
Platform:
Windows NT 6.2 (build 9200) 64bit
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz (3400MHz) x4
GPU model:
AMD Radeon R9 200 Series 13.250.18.0 (4095MB) x1
Settings
Render:
Direct3D11
Mode:
1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
Preset
Custom
Quality
Ultra
Tessellation:
Extreme

Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0 unlock asus 290x bios

file:///C:/Users/nard/Desktop/nba 2k2014 v2/Unigine_Heaven_Benchmark_4.0_20131127_2201.html

FPS:
53.7
Score:
1353
Min FPS:
20.7
Max FPS:
109.1
System
Platform:
Windows NT 6.2 (build 9200) 64bit
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz (3399MHz) x4
GPU model:
AMD Radeon R9 200 Series 13.250.18.0 (4095MB) x1
Settings
Render:
Direct3D11
Mode:
1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
Preset
Custom
Quality
Ultra
Tessellation:
Extreme
Powered by UNIGINE Engine
Unigine Corp. © 2005-2013

im so happy! thank you guys!


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> successfully unlock XFX R9 290 to 290X
> snip


Congrats! Mind telling us who you bought it from and on what date you placed the order?


----------



## maynard14

hi bro im from philippines.. i bought it on my local store... i bought it last tuesday and before i bought it i read ocn's thread about the cards that unlocks and not.. i think xfx 290 cards with p.o versions are unlockables coz i dont see someone with xfx r9 290 with p.o version that doesnt unlock.

thank you again ocn


----------



## danroh

Just my first post on this forum but i want to say a big THANKS for the guide.

i did it some minutes ago and i followed it step by step and now all shaders are unlock on my XFX card and i got around 600-700 point more onto 3Dmark11

I'm ready to flash my second one, it's a powercolor, and i hope to be the happy owner of a 290X crossfire.

See you


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danroh*
> 
> Just my first post on this forum but i want to say a big THANKS for the guide.
> 
> i did it some minutes ago and i followed it step by step and now all shaders are unlock on my XFX card and i got around 600-700 point more onto 3Dmark11
> 
> I'm ready to flash my second one, it's a powercolor, and i hope to be the happy owner of a 290X crossfire.
> 
> See you


Hmmm its kosher to crossfire 2 unlocked cards?


----------



## Ricdeau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Hmmm its kosher to crossfire 2 unlocked cards?


Why wouldn't it be? As long as the cards register in your system as Crossfire compatible with each other you can do it.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> *Well now that AMD has stopped putting unlocked cores in 290s*, it won't be very long until all unlockable 290s will be sold out and it will be impossible to get 2816 cores for less than $550 (if buying new), at which point I think these unlocked 290s will become a little more valuable, almost as valuable as a real used 290X (though still slightly less unless it OCs very well).


You base this on what exactly? Especially considering the fact that newer releases of HSI and Sapphires cards have been unlocking whereas they didn't do so before...


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> You base this on what exactly? Especially considering the fact that newer releases of HSI and Sapphires cards have been unlocking whereas they didn't do so before...


Yes, I don't think any manufacturer or AMD has come out and stated anything specific about these 290X chips being shipped as 290's. The statements I've been seeing about " 290 chips will now be laser cut,ect., ect., don't make sense. All 290 chips are laser cut. These unlocked cards actually have 290x chips. I beleive it comes down to the manufacturer putting the 290x chip in with a 290 bios and selling it as a 290. I'm sure all of them have taken notice to the huge increase in Powercolor,XFX sales and with the new arrival of Sapphire and HIS cards being "unlocked", would say they want to get in on this action!


----------



## Babs

hi all
my XFX








amazon 11/21


----------



## SkateZilla

I can tell you your serial number just by looking at the barcode, you might wanna edit that or part of it out too.


----------



## Babs

ah ok )) sorry


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> You base this on what exactly? Especially considering the fact that newer releases of HSI and Sapphires cards have been unlocking whereas they didn't do so before...


that's not the first time his pants caught on fire. just can't say anything good about amd. watch he'll do it again and promote gsync. lol


----------



## PorkchopExpress

mine doesnt clock for crap tho. 1075 is safe, at about 1100 artifacts start to show up. locks up over 1150.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarknightOCR*
> 
> Here is a picture of my new Sapphire 290 BF4


So, it's 215-0852000 non-locked chip from week 40 in a 290 card?
Looks like a "no-more-joy after week 38" rumor was totally wrong.


----------



## airisom2

Yeah, I'm interested to see how non-reference cards pan out when it comes to unlocking, seeing as the week 38 myth is debunked. Since I (regrettably, need the money) sold my 290, I may get either an aftermarket 290 or a matrix/lightning 290x (or a 780 classy) whenever the funds allow. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Yeah, I'm interested to see how non-reference cards pan out when it comes to unlocking, seeing as the week 38 myth is debunked. Since I (regrettably, need the money) sold my 290, I may get either an aftermarket 290 or a matrix/lightning 290x (or a 780 classy) whenever the funds allow. Decisions, decisions...


Can someone help me understand why people are expecting non-ref cards to be another set of unlocked ones? Think theyve been holding on to these PCBs for awhile until they could slap their coolers on and sell them?


----------



## arfurtado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PorkchopExpress*
> 
> mine doesnt clock for crap tho. 1075 is safe, at about 1100 artifacts start to show up. locks up over 1150.


Up the voltage!!!

BTW guys I have just finished my "RED MOD", using a corsair h100i on the board. 44ºC temps under load, even with 1190 core clock using unigine heaven.


----------



## Newbie2009

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

unlockable or no?


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Can someone help me understand why people are expecting non-ref cards to be another set of unlocked ones? Think theyve been holding on to these PCBs for awhile until they could slap their coolers on and sell them?


Unlocking the 290 isn't dependent on the PCB design. It's the gpu itself that's the determiner. The 215-0852020 is a laser cut 290x chips, and the 215-0852000 is a full blown 290x chip. If they put the 215-0852000 in a non-reference 290, it will unlock.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> unlockable or no?


Yes, it's unlockable.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Yes, it's unlockable.


Oh, nice. got 2 sapphires, this is first one. Testing each individually before I water them.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Oh, nice. got 2 sapphires, this is first one. Testing each individually before I water them.


Grats on getting at least one unlockable.
You can also read the docs to find out how to interpret these numbers:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread/610#post_21243519

The tool was developed when it wasn't clear how to detect locked and unlockable chips, that's why raw output data is provided.
Lots of statistics were published since then and I think it's safe to update the utility with direct phrases about unlockability status.
Still, the meaning of lower ....0005 in Rx1 is not known yet. Haven't seen anything but ...0005 there anyway.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Unlocking the 290 isn't dependent on the PCB design. It's the gpu itself that's the determiner. The 215-0852020 is a laser cut 290x chips, and the 215-0852000 is a full blown 290x chip. If they put the 215-0852000 in a non-reference 290, it will unlock.


Right, so what Im saying is they have completed chips on PCBs, seperate from the stuff currently going out with reference coolers just waiting to ship out - is that the idea? Otherwise I cant see how non-ref cards are going to be a way of unlockable cards.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Right, so what Im saying is they have completed chips on PCBs, seperate from the stuff currently going out with reference coolers just waiting to ship out - is that the idea? Otherwise I cant see how non-ref cards are going to be a way of unlockable cards.


Oh, that's what you meant. That could very well be the case, but you never know. It happened once, so it could happen again. Vendors haven't been able to make non-reference designs until after the reference cards were released, which is why the aftermarket cards are coming out a couple months after the reference cards this time around.


----------



## DullBoi

So fellow OCN members, would you reckon the new batch of Powercolor R9 290 would unlock too? the supplier here in South Africa had a bunch, but it all sold out after the unlock hype... and now they are getting some more....

WOndering if I should take the plunge?


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> It happened once, so it could happen again.


One of the most interesting and complelely unknown things now is why some 290X chips end up in 290 cards.
Sure we can run assumptions like chip shortage or thermal binning. But a single hint from some vendor would be better than any speculations. Too bad it looks like you'll need to speak Chinese to ask and get such a hint...


----------



## Melee

I ordered four Sapphire R9 290s from Newegg on 11/25 and received them today. So far, I've tested one and will continue running through them. The results from the first one is definitely disheartening.









Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8100005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Is there any reason to even try to flash it? Or, is the fact that it's not F8000005 on the RA1 a certainty that it's locked?


----------



## beonfilms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee*
> 
> I ordered four Sapphire R9 290s from Newegg on 11/25 and received them today. So far, I've tested one and will continue running through them. The results from the first one is definitely disheartening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8100005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> Is there any reason to even try to flash it? Or, is the fact that it's not F8000005 on the RA1 a certainty that it's locked?


As far as I know nobody managed to succesfully flash his 290 with these results. You can always try, but the chances are low :/

I'm receiving my XFX R9 290 tomorrow, hopefully it unlocks. If not, I hope it is a good oc'er. If not, hmmm, return it?


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

This is off topic, but I don't want to start a new thread for something that is a easily answered "yes" or "no".

Will I be able to Xfire the 290/290X with my 7970s ?


----------



## beonfilms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaquitasAbsum*
> 
> This is off topic, but I don't want to start a new thread for something that is a easily answered "yes" or "no".
> 
> Will I be able to Xfire the 290/290X with my 7970s ?


No you can't. These are two totally different gpu's. You can crossfire the 280x with an 7970 though, but not the 290/290x.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Oh, nice. got 2 sapphires, this is first one. Testing each individually before I water them.


Which part number? Where did you buy them?


----------



## Derpinheimer

Got my XFX R9 290 from Newegg, ordered 11/23.

V1.1, Elpida (<---BOO)

It unlocks -- according to the Hawaii Info tool.

Im sure this has been asked before, but what is the best tool for OCing these guys? I wanted to see my pre flash and post flash results, but voltage is not enabled in MSI AB [despite setting it to do so]


----------



## vaneske

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Unlockable? Sapphire r9 290.


----------



## beonfilms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaneske*
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> Unlockable? Sapphire r9 290.


Nope sorry mate.


----------



## underlol

From hawaiinfo1.2

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

Sapphire r9 290 4gb Battlefield 4 edition. Pn:102-c67111-00-at

Shipped from pccomponentes Spain last week, arrived monday.

Unlocked!.
Thank you all.

Now hawaiinfo 1.2 says:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## maynard14

hi,. can you help me guys,. after i shutdown my pc after i successfully flash my card to 290x asus pt1.rom,. after i shutdown my pc,. if i turn on my pc it wont display anything,. even with i put the bios in the first bios switch,.


----------



## Ptitbarba

I have a Sapphire R9 290 BF4 Edition :

Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

The card is unlockable and I did it with Asus bios BUT I have a strange bug...

The card boots up well and in GPU-Z I can see 2816 Shaders now.

The only strange thing is GPU Clock can't go over 300Mhz. It's like in 2D Mode. The memory goes from 150 to 1250Mhz without problems.
I can overclock or downclock it, no pb either.

But GPU Core clock stays at 300Mhz and GPU-Z says my card is at PCI-e 1.1 instead of 2.0 or 3.0.

So the card runs games etc... but it's not playable.

The only bios that went through this is the PT1 Bios. GPU-Z says PCI-e 2.0 but this bios can't go under 1000Mhz...

Any one as a solution ?


----------



## seerkhen

I have recently flashed my 290 with the bios supplied by this thread. It is a Club 3D one. The flash was 100% successful which unlocked all TAU's and ROP's, but I can still only OC to 1075 MHZ and 1350 MHZ max( same as when it was reg 290) before it starts to artifact. I thought the X's were more Overclockable? Was wondering if I can get more out of it, or is that about as good as it gets with my CPU attached to it.
Either way great performance for $449.00(canada price). Wish i could get original club 3d bios(or amd generic one which it was originally). For those looking for ones that can be converted, maybe those are the ones you want to try, the ones with AMD bios pre-loaded to lock out TAU's and ROP's.

290 stock
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7521490

290x Conversion
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7562933

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/13/11/27/6y9.png

It is still factory cooling. Stable and have been playing black flag in eyefinity mode for many hours.
It has Elpida Memory as well
Ean: cgax-r9298
s/n: 2201311011003


----------



## Derpinheimer

Wehn you say thats all you can hit, do you mean thats as far as the sliders go? If so, what are you using to OC? MSI AB is allowing me 1300/1625

That may or may not be with [/xcl] (Extended clock limits?)

Also, upon flashing, my OC headroom appears to be unchanged, at least for air. Artifacts ~1150MHZ > 66*c


----------



## maynard14

Ahmm how can i flash my r9 290 with corrupted bios on both bios 1 and 2? it only shows black screen... on both bios 1 and 2... cna you help me on how to go back to stock bios.. sorry to bother you guys..


----------



## siruba

Also Sapphire R9 290 BF4 edition here.

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

Will try flashing it tonight...


----------



## seerkhen

Sorry I meant the card start to artifact past any clock above 1075 and 1350.
Using afterburner
power limit +50
voltage not selectable


----------



## airisom2

Download your vendor's 290 bios from the techpowerup link on the OP, and follow the "Unbricking your Card" steps. For your case, once you flash one switch, turn off computer, switch it to the other side, and flash the same rom again.


----------



## Melee

It's disappointing to see everyone else getting Unlockable Sapphire 290s. I think I'm 0 for 2 so far (with 2 more to go) but I've never seen this particular code:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: FA000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Anyone have any idea on this one? I haven't seen anyone else report "FA000005" for the RA1. The other 3 make me assume it's locked but I'm not sure.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Download your vendor's 290 bios from the techpowerup link on the OP, and follow the "Unbricking your Card" steps. For your case, once you flash one switch, turn off computer, switch it to the other side, and flash the same rom again.


i see sir,. i already read the instructions on how to unbrick my card on the post on the first page. but my problem is i cant use my card coz BOTH bios 1 and 2 wont show any screen or display on the monitor...

why i am getting this error? both bios are corrupted.. huhu... maybe ill try to enable the on board graphics card of my motherboard and then flash the card to the default stock bios (lucky i have the stock bios before flashing to asus rom)


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> i see sir,. i already read the instructions on how to unbrick my card on the post on the first page. but my problem is i cant use my card coz BOTH bios 1 and 2 wont show any screen or display on the monitor...
> 
> why i am getting this error? both bios are corrupted.. huhu... maybe ill try to enable the on board graphics card of my motherboard and then flash the card to the default stock bios (lucky i have the stock bios before flashing to asus rom)


If you can't boot the card on either BIOS, then you'll have to use either the onboard graphics or a second video card to boot the system. Then you can flash as normal.


----------



## airisom2

I said in the unbrick guide that you need another graphics card in order to unbrick the suspect card (not sure about integrated graphics because I can't confirm with x79). Boot off of another card (video cable plugged into it) with the 290 in another slot, and follow the steps.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> I said in the unbrick guide that you need another graphics card in order to unbrick the suspect card (not sure about integrated graphics because I can't confirm with x79). Boot off of another card (video cable plugged into it) with the 290 in another slot, and follow the steps.


ow,. sorry sir huhu,.. im just desperate to bring back my card ,. but thanks again sir for your advice,.. ill try it later.. i cant stop thinking what went wrong bout my card.. i did exactly what the guide says on flashing,., im at work right now so i cant concentrete on my work because of my card not working haha....

ill try my on board graphics later, coz i dont have a spare card,. and i hope i can flash my card again and flash back to stock.

what asus bios did you use sir? pt1 or pt3? i use pt1...


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> ow,. sorry sir huhu,.. im just desperate to bring back my card ,. but thanks again sir for your advice,.. ill try it later.. i cant stop thinking what went wrong bout my card.. i did exactly what the guide says on flashing,., im at work right now so i cant concentrete on my work because of my card not working haha....
> 
> ill try my on board graphics later and i hope my card will work again


Make sure you are using the latest version of atiflash - the earlier ones were causing problems (mostly card not recognized, but could have corrupted something instead).


----------



## Derpinheimer

Hm, so you flashed it once.. and both bios became "bricked" ?

And all power connectors are tight, its locked in the PCI-E bracket? And you've retried both BIOS?

-- just as an FYI, I did my flash with ATIWinflash and it worked perfectly with /cmd aitwinflash -f -p 0 asus.rom


----------



## airisom2

Get off OCN and do your work, haha







Good luck on flashing.

I actually flashed my 5770 with the PT1 290x bios to see what happened, and guess what? IT WORKED! All of the shaders are unlocked, and the ram capacity and buswidth quadrupled. Then I woke up.


----------



## jobongo

I have been trying to unlock an XFX 290 card, v 1.1, without any success. The thing that I find strange is that device ID does not change after I flash the bios. Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't the device ID stored in the bios? Is there some other location that this could be stored or where the bios pulls it from? In atiflash when flashing it states the old device id, 67B1 being replaced with the new device ID, 67B0 but after the flash, the device ID does not change.

Also, I see people mention this hawaiinfo tool being used. Anyone know where this can be downloaded? Thanks for the help.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Make sure you are using the latest version of atiflash - the earlier ones were causing problems (mostly card not recognized, but could have corrupted something instead).


i remember sir i successfully unlock my card,. using the provided ati flash on the post number 1 here in this thread,. but i will try to download the latest atiflash later when i got home. after i unlock my card i rebooted with no problems and played some games.. with no issues,.. but after i shutdown and rebooted my card,. thats the problem begins..

sorry to distrubed you guys,,


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jobongo*
> 
> I have been trying to unlock an XFX 290 card, v 1.1, without any success. The thing that I find strange is that device ID does not change after I flash the bios. Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't the device ID stored in the bios? Is there some other location that this could be stored or where the bios pulls it from? In atiflash when flashing it states the old device id, 67B1 being replaced with the new device ID, 67B0 but after the flash, the device ID does not change.
> 
> Also, I see people mention this hawaiinfo tool being used. Anyone know where this can be downloaded? Thanks for the help.


hi sir,. the tool is here and the guide on how to know if your card is unlockable

http://www.overclock.net/t/1445030/is-your-r9-290-unlockable-find-out-here

if your card say F800000 with no number 1 on the f800000 then it is unlockable


----------



## jobongo

Thank you very much for the information. I will have to give this a try.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> i remember sir i successfully unlock my card,. using the provided ati flash on the post number 1 here in this thread,. but i will try to download the latest atiflash later when i got home. after i unlock my card i rebooted with no problems and played some games.. with no issues,.. but after i shutdown and rebooted my card,. thats the problem begins..
> 
> sorry to distrubed you guys,,


So you are saying it worked fine for a while after flashing and then stopped working? That doesn't sound like anything a BIOS re-flash is going to fix, that sounds like the card died.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> i remember sir i successfully unlock my card,. using the provided ati flash on the post number 1 here in this thread,. but i will try to download the latest atiflash later when i got home. after i unlock my card i rebooted with no problems and played some games.. with no issues,.. but after i shutdown and rebooted my card,. thats the problem begins..
> 
> sorry to distrubed you guys,,


No one is disturbed







Im sure someone else will end up with the same issue and when a fix is found, they'll have been helped too

When does the black screen start? Do you get the BIOS screen or does it go black immediately?


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> So you are saying it worked fine for a while after flashing and then stopped working? That doesn't sound like anything a BIOS re-flash is going to fix, that sounds like the card died.


yup its working for a while using asus.rom pt1 rom

oh no...... wahh i wanna go home now to work the card....

do you think the card it dead? but the fans are still spinning...


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> No one is disturbed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure someone else will end up with the same issue and when a fix is found, they'll have been helped too
> 
> When does the black screen start? Do you get the BIOS screen or does it go black immediately?


hi sir... the black screen starts when i shutdown my pc and rebooted after i flash the card and successfully unlock the card to asus rom 290x

after shutting down the pc and tried to reboot my pc it just black screen but i know my pc has booted... i can see the led numbers of my motherboard that my pc has been booted to windows..

and yes after restart no bios screen... no display on my monitor... i remove the card and try to boot the pc with onboard graphics and there is dispaly on the monitor.. i tried to put the card back to the pc but still no screen or display,..


----------



## jobongo

This may have been mentioned before, but did you try to switch to the other bios? I had a similar issue when flashing to a different vendors card. I switched over to the other bios, booted into atiflash, switched over to the bad bios flash, and reflashed the stock rom.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jobongo*
> 
> This may have been mentioned before, but did you try to switch to the other bios? I had a similar issue when flashing to a different vendors card. I switched over to the other bios, booted into atiflash, switched over to the bad bios flash, and reflashed the stock rom.


i already tried to boot the pc on both bios 1 and bios 2.... but no luck,. still no display sir.. after i unlock my card last night i leave it on coz im donwloading a game... maybe i leave it on about 5 hours... after i woke up i shutdown the pc... and then restarted and no display...

no display on both bios 1 and bios 2... but i only did flash asus 290x bios to bios 2 uber mode....

if ever i corrupted my bios 2 uber mode,. bios 1 should boot still right sir? but no it is still not booting even in bios 1.... wahhhh i hope my card is not dead


----------



## jobongo

That doesn't sound good. The only other thing I can think of is taking the card out and reseating it into the PCIe slot. Also, you could verify that the 6 and 8 pin connectors are plugged in correctly or make sure that they are providing power.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Very odd...

You might want to start some support chat with the card vendor and be honest, as they will probably find it was flashed if you RMA it without telling them anyway.

Unless somehow during flashing you did both BIOS at the same time.. did you have any issues flashing, with error messages/override needed? And either way, a successful flash should be fine no matter.

When you woke up after running it for 5 hours, was there still video?


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jobongo*
> 
> That doesn't sound good. The only other thing I can think of is taking the card out and reseating it into the PCIe slot. Also, you could verify that the 6 and 8 pin connectors are plugged in correctly or make sure that they are providing power.


yes sir... i already did that before going to work earlier this morning. reseated the card on the mobo no displat still, verify the 6 and 8 pin still no display..


----------



## maynard14

if ever sir,. is flashing bios still under warranty store?? huhuhu i just both this card last tuesday wahhhhh


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Very odd...
> 
> You might want to start some support chat with the card vendor and be honest, as they will probably find it was flashed if you RMA it without telling them anyway.
> 
> Unless somehow during flashing you did both BIOS at the same time.. did you have any issues flashing, with error messages/override needed? And either way, a successful flash should be fine no matter.
> 
> When you woke up after running it for 5 hours, was there still video?


???? That has to be the worst advise I've ever seen. Let me make sure I don't get an RMA and even if I get it sorted and have a issue later on get denied because I told on myself earlier.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> ???? That has to be the worst advise I've ever seen. Let me make sure I don't get an RMA and even if I get it sorted and have a issue later on get denied because I told on myself earlier.


aha it s ok sir... i get what i meant... but i will try to work out the card,.. i hope when i got home i can still fix it... i wanna leave work early.. hahah

and yes after i woke up the card still working fine.. i turn on the monitor still there is a display and its working normal.. i shut it down and rebooted but it greet me no display.... wahhhhhhh i only flash bios 2 and no there isnt any issue or bad thing happen while flashing the card to 290x asus rom...

i flash like normal but i really dont know why it happen


----------



## Tea-n-t

I got 2, XFX 290's about 2 weeks ago for crossfire. Apparently both are unlockable. Looked at the s/n and they came off the production line one after the other. I got lucky, though i'm not sure if i should do the unlock yet as i have full cover waterblocks coming tomorrow and am quite happy with them as stock, atm.
My question is: I see some having problems with black screens etc. Would i be better off trying the XFX 290X bios with it possibly being more compatable seeing as it is an XFX card i own?
Also i'm thinking if i were doing the flash then it could be wise to remove one card and do them one at a time? Would it be wise to disable av or even boot win7 into safe mode to do the flash so as nothing possibly interferes with the process?

Compatible adapters detected: 2
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> ???? That has to be the worst advise I've ever seen. Let me make sure I don't get an RMA and even if I get it sorted and have a issue later on get denied because I told on myself earlier.


What makes you think a BIOS flash voids the warranty? Sapphires Vapor-X; they released new BIOS and had users manually update their cards. Considering these all have 2 BIOS, there is no reason for a void. But if you want them to help its probably best to just tell them it was flashed.

You sound like a scammer-type person. I've always been straightforward in warranty support claims and never, ever had an issue. Maybe they are used to liars like yourself and some honesty is a breath of fresh air


----------



## sf101

Except that if they do deny him a rma his serial number is now listed in the system as a card that he was toying with the bios on and then there is no way he can rma it at all.

So yes sometimes being the nice guy goes along ways but sometimes it doesnt. and when they do get the card back from RMA and find its a bricked Bios they would most likely fix it and resell the card as new anyways. so no $ really out of their pocket.

But if there is hardware failure then hes going to risk getting denied RMA for something that may have failed soon anyways.

Just food for thought.

the fact that his second bios isnt working makes me think one of the cores that are supposed to be working is failing or something related but also unrelated to what he did. perhaps the 290x bios overclocks from the uber mode stressed the card to much and it just prematurely died, but if he tells them he flashed the bios they will most likely deny him any RMA even tho those clocks are well within acceptable overclocking ranges .


----------



## maynard14

wahhhh i hope i still can fix it later...

i will try to boot to integrated gpu of my board,.,.

then flash the card again with the stock bios i have back up..

but why only me has having this issue... wahhhhh im so down


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> What makes you think a BIOS flash voids the warranty? Sapphires Vapor-X; they released new BIOS and had users manually update their cards. Considering these all have 2 BIOS, there is no reason for a void. But if you want them to help its probably best to just tell them it was flashed.
> 
> You sound like a scammer-type person. I've always been straightforward in warranty support claims and never, ever had an issue. Maybe they are used to liars like yourself and some honesty is a breath of fresh air


LOl. If you had any idea you wouldn't make those statements. You're telling him to call support before he has an opportunity to fix it himself and as other poster and I said mark himself so that any issues in future are non -claimable. I never told him to lie. I advised to try fixing it himself. Get off your high horse and get some common sense. Does Derpinheimer mean "dipstick" in another language?? I didnt mean dipstick.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> hi sir... the black screen starts when i shutdown my pc and rebooted after i flash the card and successfully unlock the card to asus rom 290x
> 
> after shutting down the pc and tried to reboot my pc it just black screen but i know my pc has booted... i can see the led numbers of my motherboard that my pc has been booted to windows..
> 
> and yes after restart no bios screen... no display on my monitor... i remove the card and try to boot the pc with onboard graphics and there is dispaly on the monitor.. i tried to put the card back to the pc but still no screen or display,..


Did the card black screen ever when it was still working? My first card would black screen and crash immediately under load, and then after about three times of that it would boot but with no video, and then after a time or two of that it was just dead (GPU initialization error code on the MB). So I'd say it sounds like you kind of have the same situation I did. I returned the card.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Did the card black screen ever when it was still working? My first card would black screen and crash immediately under load, and then after about three times of that it would boot but with no video, and then after a time or two of that it was just dead (GPU initialization error code on the MB). So I'd say it sounds like you kind of have the same situation I did. I returned the card.


sorry for the late reply... my boss doesnt want me to go home early haha... ill just have to wait for my shift to end.

and no sir the card is perfectly find before i flash it to 290x bios... i only have the card for only 3 days...

and the mobo doesnt give me any gpu error ...i hope if ever i cant fix my card, i can still return it for warranty..


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> sorry for the late reply... my boss doesnt want me to go home early haha... ill just have to wait for my shift to end.
> 
> and no sir the card is perfectly find before i flash it to 290x bios... i only have the card for only 3 days...
> 
> and the mobo doesnt give me any gpu error ...i hope if ever i cant fix my card, i can still return it for warranty..


Do you have any other computers or friends computers you could try it in? At least that would confirm ??conflict versus hardware failure.

Or why not try setting a game to start with windows while under the intergrated graphics; something that will load the GPU without any sort of button clicking needed. Do you still have sound and everything else functioning?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> LOl. If you had any idea you wouldn't make those statements. You're telling him to call support before he has an opportunity to fix it himself and as other poster and I said mark himself so that any issues in future are non -claimable. I never told him to lie. I advised to try fixing it himself. Get off your high horse and get some common sense. Does Derpinheimer mean "dipstick" in another language?? I didnt mean dipstick.


Not sure why you're so hostile; must be a child. But regardless, you're adding nothing to this.


----------



## jk47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> sorry for the late reply... my boss doesnt want me to go home early haha... ill just have to wait for my shift to end.
> 
> and no sir the card is perfectly find before i flash it to 290x bios... i only have the card for only 3 days...
> 
> and the mobo doesnt give me any gpu error ...i hope if ever i cant fix my card, i can still return it for warranty..


Did you try to see if you get a display from the DVI port or other ports? Once you get your integrated graphics working try to remove all the AMD drivers in safe mode and install the latest 13.11 9.4 beta, there are some known issues with memory voltage which causes the black display while in games, but having the black screen when booting up is different. Do you see the Windows logo or it is black after the POST?


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Do you have any other computers or friends computers you could try it in? At least that would confirm ??conflict versus hardware failure.
> 
> Or why not try setting a game to start with windows while under the intergrated graphics; something that will load the GPU without any sort of button clicking needed. Do you still have sound and everything else functioning?
> Not sure why you're so hostile; must be a child. But regardless, you're adding nothing to this.


hi sir yes i tried booting in build in graphics card earlier this morning and it works fine all functions are working fine... thanks sir

and i just use my display port cord and still no display but i didnt try DVI cable or hdmi cable that morning... but i will try as soon as i got home later... i still have 2 pcs ,. i will try the card on the other pcs lates... hopefully i still have a chance to revive my card.... i wont worry much if one of the bios are working... but just like they said 2 bios that are not working is not a gooooddd sign

and adding this... i didnt try un installing ati drivers that morning and im using the beta before the latest beta,. i forgot the exact name of the driver i use

thank you ocn for all the advices.. just keep giving me suggestions ,.. i reallly appreciate your concern and advice


----------



## SamEkinci

XFX Radeon R9 290.. Its weird that I have seen people with same IDs that are unlocked yet mine isnt.

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9290
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

I flashed both Asus 290x and XFX 290x roms successfully. Although the clock speed changed neither bios unlocked the shader, or so says the GPU-Z. I hear some get mixed reports with GPU-Z, is this true? Which software do I trust for correct readouts, a bit confused.


----------



## SamEkinci

Never mind not unlocked.. Blah.. I guess I could return and get a powercolor from newegg. Still have a week to decide.. :/ Decisions decisions..


----------



## Melee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee*
> 
> It's disappointing to see everyone else getting Unlockable Sapphire 290s. I think I'm 0 for 2 so far (with 2 more to go) but I've never seen this particular code:
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: FA000005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> Anyone have any idea on this one? I haven't seen anyone else report "FA000005" for the RA1. The other 3 make me assume it's locked but I'm not sure.


Anyone know anything about this? Would like to get more info before I attempt to flash it.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee*
> 
> Anyone know anything about this? Would like to get more info before I attempt to flash it.


It's locked, nothing special. Exact digits may differ because they indicate exact position of disabled core.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> ill try my on board graphics later, coz i dont have a spare card,. and i hope i can flash my card again and flash back to stock.
> what asus bios did you use sir? pt1 or pt3? i use pt1...


It's not the best idea to always use voltage unlocked bios. I'd say the very first bios you should try for unlock is your vendor's stock bios from 290X.
Anyway, now try to do this:
1. Do you have on board video in your CPU? Remove GPU card and boot into MB setup on on board video. Will it work?
2. If yes, set the primary video priority to on board video (important step!).
3. Reinstall GPU card and try to boot. If it boot, check device list for presence of ati adapter or try ati flash -ai to search for it.
If card will be detected, re flash it to stock bios. If no, or PC refuses to boot with GPU card in any slot with on board video priority enforced, your card may be HW faulty.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> It's not the best idea to always use voltage unlocked bios. I'd say the very first bios you should try for unlock is your vendor's stock bios from 290X.
> Anyway, now try to do this:
> 1. Do you have on board video in your CPU? Remove GPU card and boot into MB setup on on board video. Will it work?
> 2. If yes, set the primary video priority to on board video (important step!).
> 3. Reinstall GPU card and try to boot. If it boot, check device list for presence of ati adapter or try ati flash -ai to search for it.
> If card will be detected, re flash it to stock bios. If no, or PC refuses to boot with GPU card in any slot with on board video priority enforced, your card may be HW faulty.


hi sir

1. yes i have onboard gpu on my motherboard/ yes i already tried to boot the pc without the card and use the onboard graphics card,. its working fine

2. i will try that later sir

3. so you mean sir my pc will boot using the mothernboards build in video card? and if the pc boots with the card i am able to flash the card ? right sir?

i tried he asus rom coz its on this guide... thats why i use it.... i didnt know that i should use a xfx 290x bios.... huhuhu


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> 3. so you mean sir my pc will boot using the mothernboards build in video card? and if the pc boots with the card i am able to flash the card ? right sir?


With priority set to onboard video, your PC may boot.
You need to connect monitor to onboard video, make sure it works, set its priority above PCI Express graphics and install GPU. 1st of all you'll need to boot to DOS atiflash.
Depending on type of damage 3 things are possible:
- PC will not boot with GPU installed (in any available slot) - what's bad;
- PC will boot, but DOS atiflash will find no ati adapters -what's bad too;
- PC will boot and DOS atiflash will find an adapter - good, just reflash it to stock BIOS.
To make sure your onboard video works as intended, you can try to install known working GPU. Video signal should stay with onboard video.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> With priority set to onboard video, your PC may boot.
> You need to connect monitor to onboard video, make sure it works, set its priority above PCI Express graphics and install GPU. 1st of all you'll need to boot to DOS atiflash.
> Depending on type of damage 3 things are possible:
> - PC will not boot with GPU installed (in any available slot) - what's bad;
> - PC will boot, but DOS atiflash will find no ati adapters -what's bad too;
> - PC will boot and DOS atiflash will find an adapter - good, just reflash it to stock BIOS.
> To make sure your onboard video works as intended, you can try to install known working GPU. Video signal should stay with onboard video.


alright sir,... very helpfull and informative sir...

i will try it later as soon a got home... over time makes me punch some one hehehe
thank you so much sir! ill report back later! wahooo


----------



## 0009

Card was purchased from pccasegear.com.au on the 25/11/13, Card was a XFX v1.1, used Asus bios to unlock but bechmarks proved there is no performance difference. It acctually scored a little less with the new bios.

Question: On the packaging of the xfx 290 it says unlocked voltage, but the voltage is not unlocked? whats the go? does xfx have their own overclocking tools cause i could not find them.


----------



## maynard14

. i just arrive from work.

i tried to boot the pc without doing anything where i leave it as is earlier this morning

my suprise the card is working fine!! it booted and there is a display! and i found out my bios 1 or the bios close to the video ports is active... so it booted fine.. so i decided to

shut down my pc and unplug the power cable and then wait for seconds and switch my vidoe cards bios 2...

and then plug in the power cable to the pc and turn on my pc,.. but it didnt show me any display...

i think bios 2 is corrupted,. this is where i flash the asus bios on bios 2 of the card....

so i shut down the pc... unplug the power cable,, then wait for the pc to fully drain power,..

then i remove the card carefully and booted to windows normaly using on board graphics...

then i uninstalled the ati drivers and msi after burner and used atiman to completely remove the remaining ati softwares..

then now i dont know if i will return to stock the bios 2 on my card or try to boot again the pc with the card on bios 2 ....

what you think guys?

i think my gpu still alive

but it is so weird ,. earlier this morning my card wont display anything even i set it to bios 1

help guys


----------



## Kyle Ragnador

For all who wonder why suddenly many Powercolor cards are locked.

THINK ABOUT:

800 cards -> 600 unlockable (200 locked ones send back)

next round

800 newcards + 200 locked =1000 cards -> 600 unlockable (400 locked ones send back)

...

The possibility to get a locked one will keep rising.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> . i just arrive from work.
> 
> i tried to boot the pc without doing anything where i leave it as is earlier this morning
> 
> my suprise the card is working fine!! it booted and there is a display! and i found out my bios 1 or the bios close to the video ports is active... so it booted fine.. so i decided to
> 
> shut down my pc and unplug the power cable and then wait for seconds and switch my vidoe cards bios 2...
> 
> and then plug in the power cable to the pc and turn on my pc,.. but it didnt show me any display...
> 
> i think bios 2 is corrupted,. this is where i flash the asus bios on bios 2 of the card....
> 
> so i shut down the pc... unplug the power cable,, then wait for the pc to fully drain power,..
> 
> then i remove the card carefully and booted to windows normaly using on board graphics...
> 
> then i uninstalled the ati drivers and msi after burner and used atiman to completely remove the remaining ati softwares..
> 
> then now i dont know if i will return to stock the bios 2 on my card or try to boot again the pc with the card on bios 2 ....
> 
> what you think guys?
> 
> i think my gpu still alive
> 
> but it is so weird ,. earlier this morning my card wont display anything even i set it to bios 1
> 
> help guys


Sounds like a bad flash. Boot the card on BIOS 1 (the working one), flip the switch, and flash the original BIOS back on BIOS 2. Then it should work as normal. If you don't have a good copy of BIOS 1 you can save it before you flip the switch. On a 290 they are both the same.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> It's not the best idea to always use voltage unlocked bios. I'd say the very first bios you should try for unlock is your vendor's stock bios from 290X.
> Anyway, now try to do this:
> 1. Do you have on board video in your CPU? Remove GPU card and boot into MB setup on on board video. Will it work?
> 2. If yes, set the primary video priority to on board video (important step!).
> 3. Reinstall GPU card and try to boot. If it boot, check device list for presence of ati adapter or try ati flash -ai to search for it.
> If card will be detected, re flash it to stock bios. If no, or PC refuses to boot with GPU card in any slot with on board video priority enforced, your card may be HW faulty.


Don't think it matters if it's asus bios or another bendor, ref pcb is ref.

As for the LN2 bios floating around, no chance you will see me using them.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Sounds like a bad flash. Boot the card on BIOS 1 (the working one), flip the switch, and flash the original BIOS back on BIOS 2. Then it should work as normal. If you don't have a good copy of BIOS 1 you can save it before you flip the switch. On a 290 they are both the same.


thank you bro,.. i have a back up of my videocard stock bios... and i just flash bios 2 and flash it to stock rom,.. now its working NORMAL....

im so much relief now,..,

i thought my card is dead as in,..

should i proceed to flash to 290x rom again? and if so what rom will i use? is it xfx 290x rom?


----------



## ss-89

Success! All 3 of my Powercolor 290's unlocked to 290x's. (Two Elpida, One Hynix)

FYI purchased from Lambdatek UK who drop ship from the manufacturer. they had 23 in stock after my order had been deducted. It's now down to 13 so if you want one that potentially unlocks I'd grab them now (Another member of the OCUK forum got one that unlocked from Lambda so chances are high)

After replacing the TIM I checked and all three had '2000' GPU's


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> thank you bro,.. i have a back up of my videocard stock bios... and i just flash bios 2 and flash it to stock rom,.. now its working NORMAL....
> 
> im so much relief now,..,
> 
> i thought my card is dead as in,..
> 
> should i proceed to flash to 290x rom again? and if so what rom will i use? is it xfx 290x rom?


Hmm, if it was a bad flash, could you not just have switched back to the stock bios in the first place?


----------



## maynard14

hi again sir ...i already tried that morning switch it to stoc bios 1,..still it didnt boot.... but now its woring fine on bios 1

it is weird

now that it is working sir i tried bios 2..... and reinstall ati drivers to the latest beta and shut down

to my suprise it didnt give me display again! and my motherboards led stops at number 62! what does that mean?

so i tried to switch back to bios 1 and its the same! my pc wont boot it stays at number 62 on the leds of my motherboard

so again i removed the video card... then uninmstall ati drivers

now i will try to boot my pc again with the card on bios 1! hope it will boot


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ss-89*
> 
> Success! All 3 of my Powercolor 290's unlocked to 290x's. (Two Elpida, One Hynix)
> 
> FYI purchased from Lambdatek UK who drop ship from the manufacturer. they had 23 in stock after my order had been deducted. It's now down to 13 so if you want one that potentially unlocks I'd grab them now (Another member of the OCUK forum got one that unlocked from Lambda so chances are high)
> 
> After replacing the TIM I checked and all three had '2000' GPU's


Thanks for the heads up. How are they for returns ss-89? I can handle a card that does not unlock, but if it has coil whine I would 100% want to return it.

Any experiences?


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> hi again sir ...i already tried that morning switch it to stoc bios 1,..still it didnt boot.... but now its woring fine on bios 1
> 
> it is weird
> 
> now that it is working sir i tried bios 2..... and reinstall ati drivers to the latest beta and shut down
> 
> to my suprise it didnt give me display again! and my motherboards led stops at number 62! what does that mean?
> 
> so i tried to switch back to bios 1 and its the same! my pc wont boot it stays at number 62 on the leds of my motherboard
> 
> so again i removed the video card... then uninmstall ati drivers
> 
> now i will try to boot my pc again with the card on bios 1! hope it will boot


Sounds like a bricked card to me. Perhaps the extra cores are turned off for a reason.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Sounds like a bricked card to me. Perhaps the extra cores are turned off for a reason.


maybe sir thats why it stops at 62.... they say 62 is a card problem.. i tried both bios 1 and 2 to flash to stoc rom,.. it is still working right now


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> maybe sir thats why it stops at 62.... they say 62 is a card problem.. i tried both bios 1 and 2 to flash to stoc rom,.. it is still working right now


I would be interested to know how you were running the card, were you abusing it with lots of volts? Perhaps people unlocking their 290s should be more careful, maybe running unlocked damages the card in some way.


----------



## maynard14

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

this is my result of stock bios sir,.. and i think thats a unlockable card right?

i just flash my card to asus rom sir nothing more... but why does the 62 led issue happening?


----------



## maynard14

hmmm flash bios 1 and 2 to stock its working fine.. but after i shut it down and reboot it is stuck at led 62

is it my vcard that has damage? or my motherboard or ram? pls help


----------



## Ptitbarba

I have a Sapphire R9 290 BF4 Edition :

Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

The card is unlockable and I did it with Asus bios BUT I have a strange bug...

The card boots up well and in GPU-Z I can see 2816 Shaders now.

The only strange thing is GPU Clock can't go over 300Mhz. It's like in 2D Mode. The memory goes from 150 to 1250Mhz without problems.
I can overclock or downclock it, no pb either.

But GPU Core clock stays at 300Mhz and GPU-Z says my card is at PCI-e 1.1 instead of 2.0 or 3.0.

So the card runs games etc... but it's not playable.

The only bios that went through this is the PT1 Bios. GPU-Z says PCI-e 2.0 but this bios can't go under 1000Mhz...

Any one as a solution ?


----------



## r0l4n

My Powercolor R9 290 seems dead, as well. I was running it overclocked when the screen went black and never came back.

Tried everything, power off and on, changing pci-e lane, tried both positions on the vBios selector (original in postition 1, asus.rom in position 2), etc. Then I tried to flash the card position 2 back to the original vbios and atiflash does not recognize any compatible adapter. The bios states pci-e 0x on the pci-e slot where the card is.

So yeah, unless you guys come up with some other workaround, I believe mine could be the first dead 290.


----------



## beonfilms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ptitbarba*
> 
> I have a Sapphire R9 290 BF4 Edition :
> 
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> The card is unlockable and I did it with Asus bios BUT I have a strange bug...
> 
> The card boots up well and in GPU-Z I can see 2816 Shaders now.
> 
> The only strange thing is GPU Clock can't go over 300Mhz. It's like in 2D Mode. The memory goes from 150 to 1250Mhz without problems.
> I can overclock or downclock it, no pb either.
> 
> But GPU Core clock stays at 300Mhz and GPU-Z says my card is at PCI-e 1.1 instead of 2.0 or 3.0.
> 
> So the card runs games etc... but it's not playable.
> 
> The only bios that went through this is the PT1 Bios. GPU-Z says PCI-e 2.0 but this bios can't go under 1000Mhz...
> 
> Any one as a solution ?


Have you installed all of your motherboard drivers? Maybe they need an update.
I had this problem too, pci-e 1.1, with my gtx680 and a motherboard bios update solved it.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beonfilms*
> 
> Have you installed all of your motherboard drivers? Maybe they need an update.
> I had this problem too, pci-e 1.1, with my gtx680 and a motherboard bios update solved it.


no sir but im doing it right now... and i will update my mother board bios as well...hope it will fix my led 62 problem...


----------



## siruba

Just succeeded flashing my Sapphire 290 BF4 edition with the Asus 290X bios in the thread. (So far it seemed most, if not all, Sapphires unlocked are BF4?)

Pre-flash:
Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

Post-flash:
Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000

Just noticed after the flash that GPU-Z is reporting a different "Default Clock" every time I open it. Don't remember if I had the same thing before the flash. Sensor graph looks quite normal though.


----------



## Ptitbarba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beonfilms*
> 
> Have you installed all of your motherboard drivers? Maybe they need an update.
> I had this problem too, pci-e 1.1, with my gtx680 and a motherboard bios update solved it.


All my drivers are ok, I have a 7970 that runs well and to be sure I just installed the card on another pc.... Same results.

The card is stuck at PCI-e 1x 1.1.

It seems to be related to the Bios. On the Original bios there is no issue.


----------



## Newbie2009

Compatible adapters detected: 2
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

Am I right in saying both cards unlockable?







2 x sapphires


----------



## beonfilms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 2
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> Am I right in saying both cards unlockable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 x sapphires


Yes you are! Congrats


----------



## maynard14

finally some answers about led 62 on msi z77a gd65 gaming mother board with xfx 290 card sotck rom or 290x flash bios

https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=175203.0

what your reporting is common to both R9-290 + 290X so it may be the cards VBIOS as they are very similar!

go and contact XFX and see if they have a VBIOS file that fixes the issue! (you will need to contact them to see if they have a updated one that fixes the issue as they produced the card)


----------



## ss-89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. How are they for returns ss-89? I can handle a card that does not unlock, but if it has coil whine I would 100% want to return it.
> 
> Any experiences?


Not sure but Lambda-tek seem to be pretty well rated. You can return any items in the UK within 7 days under DSR laws so if the coil whine is bad just invoke your right.


----------



## maynard14

i temporary fix my issue regarding no screen post even in bios and stuck 62 led on my board and xfx 290x unlock... even in stock 290 bios..

after i get stuck on led 62... i just double press the reset button and now its booting fine... currently im at 290x bios unlock... hahah

but still i emailed xfx about the issue.. hope finally it will resolve the problem!


----------



## Ized

Cheers ss-89.

In the end I placed an order for a XFX card over on Dabs.com it worked out a few quid cheaper with delivery to my part of the UK. (£25 off voucher over £400 spends helped - code: Winter25 )

I will just send the lot back like you say if the card whines out of the box, fingers crossed it is not a huge drama.

Also bought a Arctic Cooling Arctic Accelero Hybrid Graphics Card Cooler too which I hear fits, if not then thats on me









If anyone thinks the XFX is a bad call.. do speak up


----------



## EmZkY

Im still hoping for my R9 290 coil whine to disappear... Though it seems to have gotten worse, now it gives a squeal even when i scoll on webpages. But i'm gonna burn it for sure in some whining menu to try make it disappear.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> My Powercolor R9 290 seems dead, as well. I was running it overclocked when the screen went black and never came back.
> 
> Tried everything, power off and on, changing pci-e lane, tried both positions on the vBios selector (original in postition 1, asus.rom in position 2), etc. Then I tried to flash the card position 2 back to the original vbios and atiflash does not recognize any compatible adapter. The bios states pci-e 0x on the pci-e slot where the card is.
> 
> So yeah, unless you guys come up with some other workaround, I believe mine could be the first dead 290.


Clear your cmos. For the record I have had all kinds of problems with my flashed cards. Thought it was cards but clearing cmos seems to have done the trick. Seems windows don't like having a different card upon next boot. Is this flashing to Asus 290x bios safe? I personally don't think any newbie should do it. I will be running stock for the time being.


----------



## blak24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmZkY*
> 
> Im still hoping for my R9 290 coil whine to disappear... Though it seems to have gotten worse, now it gives a squeal even when i scoll on webpages. But i'm gonna burn it for sure in some whining menu to try make it disappear.


Sorry but, what's coil whine? A spefic "sound" coming from the card? I noticed a sort of whistle when I CLOSE Unigine Valley (only in that case), but when I use it in games or during benchmarks it works good.

Anyway, I've succesfully unlocked my Gigabyte R9 290 (Elpida memories) with the Asus BIOS, GPU-Z is showing the correct parameters like a 290X card, also did some benchs and I've a % gain of about 4% with same clocks of the 290 (as stated in first post of the discussion).
Here is the GPU-Z and Hawaiinfo screenshots:

Cattura.JPG 37k .JPG file


DOPO.JPG 65k .JPG file


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Clear your cmos. For the record I have had all kinds of problems with my flashed cards. Thought it was cards but clearing cmos seems to have done the trick. Seems windows don't like having a different card upon next boot. Is this flashing to Asus 290x bios safe? I personally don't think any newbie should do it. I will be running stock for the time being.


I will try clearing the CMOS, why not. Anyway, the issue has nothing to do with Windows, the card was working perfectly for days until it went black and now the motherboard does not detect it (the bios says pci-e 0x, atiflash doesn't find any compatible adapter).


----------



## EmZkY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blak24*
> 
> Sorry but, what's coil whine? A spefic "sound" coming from the card? I noticed a sort of whistle when I CLOSE Unigine Valley (only in that case), but when I use it in games or during benchmarks it works good.
> 
> Anyway, I've succesfully unlocked my Gigabyte R9 290 (Elpida memories) with the Asus BIOS, GPU-Z is showing the correct parameters like a 290X card, also did some benchs and I've a % gain of about 4% with same clocks of the 290 (as stated in first post of the discussion).
> Here is the GPU-Z and Hawaiinfo screenshots:
> 
> Cattura.JPG 37k .JPG file
> 
> 
> DOPO.JPG 65k .JPG file


It's a squeal or a whine that comes when high voltage is going through the card because of bad isolation or soldering... Normally you just RMA it right away, but this one unlocks....


----------



## blak24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmZkY*
> 
> It's a squeal or a whine that comes when high voltage is going through the card because of bad isolation or soldering... Normally you just RMA it right away, but this one unlocks....


Do this cause problems? I mean, in future if I would overclock the card and rise a bit the voltage would it be a problem? Because it only happens with Unigine Valley, when I close the benchmark and it shows credits with developers I have this squeal, in any other case (benchs with 3DMark or games) there's no problem.. Don't know why


----------



## beonfilms

Guess what guys?

Code:



Code:


Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

XFX R9 290 core edition. More info will be added after I succesfully flash this bad boy.

EDIT: Card is having a low pitch coilwhine ( kind of buzzing noise ) when playing games, and when I return to the desktop it's gone. Gonna check if some tweaks are able to solve this, so I am not flashing the card yet.

EDIT2: Closed my sidepanel of the fractal design define r4, can't really hear the coil whine so decided to flash the card.



No problems using the asus 290x bios, going to do some tests now.


----------



## Epsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beonfilms*
> 
> Guess what guys?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> XFX R9 290 core edition. More info will be added after I succesfully flash this bad boy.
> 
> EDIT: Card is having a low pitch coilwhine ( kind of buzzing noise ) when playing games, and when I return to the desktop it's gone. Gonna check if some tweaks are able to solve this, so I am not flashing the card yet.


Seems like lots of XFX cards are having the coil whine thingy.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ss-89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Cheers ss-89.
> 
> In the end I placed an order for a XFX card over on Dabs.com it worked out a few quid cheaper with delivery to my part of the UK. (£25 off voucher over £400 spends helped - code: Winter25 )
> 
> I will just send the lot back like you say if the card whines out of the box, fingers crossed it is not a huge drama.
> 
> Also bought a Arctic Cooling Arctic Accelero Hybrid Graphics Card Cooler too which I hear fits, if not then thats on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone thinks the XFX is a bad call.. do speak up


Me!

I had 3 XFX cards previously, none of them unlocked and 2 had bad coilwhine so I DSR'd all three and ordered the three powercolor cards I have now.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> I will try clearing the CMOS, why not. Anyway, the issue has nothing to do with Windows, the card was working perfectly for days until it went black and now the motherboard does not detect it (the bios says pci-e 0x, atiflash doesn't find any compatible adapter).


Didn't work, my R9 290 is definitely dead. So yeah, careful when overclocking, the card may die even with fine temps.


----------



## underlol

My sapp bf4 edition, succesfully modded, was making that annoying noise the first hours after testing it.
Then stopped. Now i can't hear anything but turbine at 30% playing diablo 3 at 49º.
I can't assure you, but i think the card was hotter before flashing than now...


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ss-89*
> 
> Me!
> 
> I had 3 XFX cards previously, none of them unlocked and 2 had bad coilwhine so I DSR'd all three and ordered the three powercolor cards I have now.


Thats concerning









Which retailer was this from?


----------



## Gero2013

so Club 3D and Powercolor are all sold out in Germany......odd...

Do you guys know if VTX3D and Gigabyte cards have a good chances of unlock?


----------



## blak24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> so Club 3D and Powercolor are all sold out in Germany......odd...
> 
> Do you guys know if VTX3D and Gigabyte cards have a good chances of unlock?


Don't know, mine (Gigabyte) is unlocked.


----------



## blak24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Didn't work, my R9 290 is definitely dead. So yeah, careful when overclocking, the card may die even with fine temps.


Your card was unlocked too?
Anyway, which freq. were you testing and using? It's sad


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> I will try clearing the CMOS, why not. Anyway, the issue has nothing to do with Windows, the card was working perfectly for days until it went black and now the motherboard does not detect it (the bios says pci-e 0x, atiflash doesn't find any compatible adapter).
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't work, my R9 290 is definitely dead. So yeah, careful when overclocking, the card may die even with fine temps.
Click to expand...

How much voltage did you push thru it?


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blak24*
> 
> Don't know, mine (Gigabyte) is unlocked.


wow yours would be the first to unlock according to the stats in the first post


----------



## blak24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> wow yours would be the first to unlock according to the stats in the first post


Didn't noticed that stats









Can someone tell me if the coilwhine problem will cause overclocking problems or any other hardware-related problem in the future? Because I noticed that it's anyway low and I can't almost hear it, but if I move in front of the case I can hear it (even if it's low). I mean, it's only a noise problem or will cause other problems like a dead card or anything else?


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Didn't work, my R9 290 is definitely dead. So yeah, careful when overclocking, the card may die even with fine temps.


dude sorry to hear that
you should write down in detail what happened so that others can learn and your efforts weren't in vain


----------



## Ricdeau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blak24*
> 
> Didn't noticed that stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me if the coilwhine problem will cause overclocking problems or any other hardware-related problem in the future? Because I noticed that it's anyway low and I can't almost hear it, but if I move in front of the case I can hear it (even if it's low). I mean, it's only a noise problem or will cause other problems like a dead card or anything else?


It's pretty normal on cards these days. AMD cards seem particularly prone to it, but it's not exclusive to AMD. Doesn't hurt anything. Some PSUs also have coil whine. It's just an annoyance that comes with electronics. You can usually eliminate most of it by limiting your frame rate to 60. I've not tested 120 since my monitor is only 60hz. The problem should usually only be present when you are running really high frame rates and it'll get worse as it increases.

Some people say if you start up something that has completely unlocked frame rates and let it run overnight (sometimes a few nights) it can reduce/eliminate it. I've tried letting STALKER Call of Pripyat run the start menu a few times while sleeping or at work (I get around 2000 fps on the menu), but I still get coil whine. I just v-sync when possible or limit frame rate, and it's usually not a big deal for me.


----------



## blak24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*
> 
> It's pretty normal on cards these days. AMD cards seem particularly prone to it, but it's not exclusive to AMD. Doesn't hurt anything. Some PSUs also have coil whine. It's just an annoyance that comes with electronics. You can usually eliminate most of it by limiting your frame rate to 60. I've not tested 120 since my monitor is only 60hz. The problem should usually only be present when you are running really high frame rates and it'll get worse as it increases.
> 
> Some people say if you start up something that has completely unlocked frame rates and let it run overnight (sometimes a few nights) it can reduce/eliminate it. I've tried letting STALKER Call of Pripyat run the start menu a few times while sleeping or at work (I get around 2000 fps on the menu), but I still get coil whine. I just v-sync when possible or limit frame rate, and it's usually not a big deal for me.


Thanks for the clarification!
I will hold my card 'cause I was lucky (unlocked Gigabyte), if the problem will became worse over months (not hoping so) I will RMA it.

Thanks again









EDIT: Anyway, I usually always limit framerate to 60, and I can't anyway hear it, but it's not really noticeable.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> How much voltage did you push thru it?


1.25v actual with the fan manually set to keep 90 degrees. It was running at around 1200mhz.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> dude sorry to hear that
> you should write down in detail what happened so that others can learn and your efforts weren't in vain


Thanks man. Well, not much to describe, LLC on (1.25v actual) at 1200mhz killed my card while in game, hovering 90 degrees (80-85%fan).


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Thanks man. Well, not much to describe, LLC on (1.25v actual) at 1200mhz killed my card while in game, hovering 90 degrees (80-85%fan).


what exactly happened after your card died? PC crash? sudden screen blackout?

could it be an issue to do not with OC or flash?


----------



## Gero2013

how do you guys rate the chance of a VTX3D?
first post stats say 50/50 but people claim probability of unlock is high...


----------



## SamEkinci

Just did an exchange through Amazon prime.. I am not satisfied with my locked XFX R9 290 card was the excuse..









Amazon came through, they are sending me a new one no shipping charges.. And get this, I dont have to ship this card back until I receive the new one, how awesome is that.. Lets hope that one unlocks! If it doesnt have any problems I am sticking with that one whether it unlocks or not I think.. Too much trouble for 4% increase..









Amazon Prime is the most awesome thing ever..


----------



## ihaveworms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Didn't work, my R9 290 is definitely dead. So yeah, careful when overclocking, the card may die even with fine temps.


What voltage were you running?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihaveworms*
> 
> What voltage were you running?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Thanks man. Well, not much to describe, LLC on (1.25v actual) at 1200mhz killed my card while in game, hovering 90 degrees (80-85%fan).


----------



## ihaveworms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Thanks man. Well, not much to describe, LLC on (1.25v actual) at 1200mhz killed my card while in game, hovering 90 degrees (80-85%fan).


If I remember correctly, that voltage is around what mine runs stock.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Thanks man. Well, not much to describe, LLC on (1.25v actual) at 1200mhz killed my card while in game, hovering 90 degrees (80-85%fan).


What were you using to overclock? Afterburner or GPU Tweak. If it was Afterburner, did you unlock voltage by command line, unofficial method, ect., ect.?


----------



## Jokah

Got an R9 290 Powercolor coming in tomorrow so fingers crossed.


----------



## SamEkinci

@r0l4n

You are a brave man OCing this card that at 1200mhz with air cooling. Perhaps it was your VRM that gave up?

I am surprised you hit 1200mhz with default voltage..

Sorry mate.. I know it's not a good feeling.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Thanks man. Well, not much to describe, LLC on (1.25v actual) at 1200mhz killed my card while in game, hovering 90 degrees (80-85%fan).
> 
> 
> 
> What were you using to overclock? Afterburner or GPU Tweak. If it was Afterburner, did you unlock voltage by command line, unofficial method, ect., ect.?
Click to expand...

it's ironic that you asked him if he used the command line method... heh.


----------



## DarknightOCR

I was lucky in one handy 290 chip with the 290x.
however have to arrange for RMA.

I am constantly with black screen.
1070/1300 and gives me black screen.
I thought it was the Oc, but if you leave the PC idle one last time to get all black screen.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> what exactly happened after your card died? PC crash? sudden screen blackout?
> 
> could it be an issue to do not with OC or flash?


Just the typical black screen. Switched the PC off and on again, screen remained black until I connected one of the displays to the motherboard's HDMI. After that, the BIOS reports the pci-e lane as 0x and atiflash doesn't find compatible adapters. I don't think it would have happened if I hadn't been toying with the overclock+volts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihaveworms*
> 
> If I remember correctly, that voltage is around what mine runs stock.


Default actual voltage should be like 1.10v-1.14v on load (~1.25V VDDC minus vdroop of about 0.1v), depending on your ASIC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> What were you using to overclock? Afterburner or GPU Tweak. If it was Afterburner, did you unlock voltage by command line, unofficial method, ect., ect.?


The MSI Afterburner command to enable/disable LLC and GPU Tweak. Could it be this combination that, for some reason, pulled a spike of volts through the card and took a VRM with it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamEkinci*
> 
> @r0l4n
> 
> You are a brave man OCing this card that at 1200mhz with air cooling. Perhaps it was your VRM that gave up?
> 
> I am surprised you hit 1200mhz with default voltage..
> 
> Sorry mate.. I know it's not a good feeling.


Thanks... It wasn't the first time running at 1200mhz, though. Remember, it was not default voltage, it was 1.25V actual (default is 1.10v-1.14v). It could be the VRMs, yes, probably not rated at the amps. 1200mhz+1.25V the card was pulling? Temperature wise, the VRMs were in the 80 degrees, and the GPU at around 90 degrees.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blak24*
> 
> Do this cause problems? I mean, in future if I would overclock the card and rise a bit the voltage would it be a problem? Because it only happens with Unigine Valley, when I close the benchmark and it shows credits with developers I have this squeal, in any other case (benchs with 3DMark or games) there's no problem.. Don't know why


Coil whine is an annoyance, not a real problem (well, the noise can be a problem, but it's nothing wrong with the card). It usually tends to get better over time. If you only hear it on menu screens and other places with really high FPS then that's a pretty normal situation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> My Powercolor R9 290 seems dead, as well. I was running it overclocked when the screen went black and never came back.
> 
> Tried everything, power off and on, changing pci-e lane, tried both positions on the vBios selector (original in postition 1, asus.rom in position 2), etc. Then I tried to flash the card position 2 back to the original vbios and atiflash does not recognize any compatible adapter. The bios states pci-e 0x on the pci-e slot where the card is.
> 
> So yeah, unless you guys come up with some other workaround, I believe mine could be the first dead 290.


My original 290X did something similar - black screen reboot under load, then did it a couple more times, then wouldn't boot at all with a motherboard GPU initialization error. Had to return it. Mine was running stock when it happened though - I think it had some kind of bad power component that let go.


----------



## blak24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Coil whine is an annoyance, not a real problem (well, the noise can be a problem, but it's nothing wrong with the card). It usually tends to get better over time. If you only hear it on menu screens and other places with really high FPS then that's a pretty normal situation.


Well I can hear it in menus also with V-Sync enabled. Anyway it's not a big problem since I can't hear the noise while playing. Thank you









EDIT: Anyway I just noticed that if the card keeps working the coil whine seems to be much less or almost vanished (I just played about 1 hour with AC4). Better then.


----------



## YouSirName

Successfully flashed my XFX 290 to a 290X.


----------



## Obi-Chad Kenobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YouSirName*
> 
> Successfully flashed my XFX 290 to a 290X.


Where did you purchase from?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Just the typical black screen. Switched the PC off and on again, screen remained black until I connected one of the displays to the motherboard's HDMI. After that, the BIOS reports the pci-e lane as 0x and atiflash doesn't find compatible adapters. I don't think it would have happened if I hadn't been toying with the overclock+volts.
> Default actual voltage should be like 1.10v-1.14v on load (~1.25V VDDC minus vdroop of about 0.1v), depending on your ASIC.
> The MSI Afterburner command to enable/disable LLC and GPU Tweak. Could it be this combination that, for some reason, pulled a spike of volts through the card and took a VRM with it?
> Thanks... It wasn't the first time running at 1200mhz, though. Remember, it was not default voltage, it was 1.25V actual (default is 1.10v-1.14v). It could be the VRMs, yes, probably not rated at the amps. 1200mhz+1.25V the card was pulling? Temperature wise, the VRMs were in the 80 degrees, and the GPU at around 90 degrees.


I don't think it was wise to try using a combination of apps to OC. I only use one installed at any time. I have tried both, but will do a complete reg sweep and uninstall one before installing and using another. Also, if you're not super careful about how and what values you are entering when using command line, its really easy to screw things. Look how many people had issues flashing for pete sakes.


----------



## tsm106

lol it's not the voltage directly. I've pushed so much more voltage, would make your eyes pop.


----------



## YouSirName

Erm... see below.


----------



## YouSirName

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obi-Chad Kenobi*
> 
> Where did you purchase from?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


TigerDirect on november 17th.


----------



## maynard14

temp while playing crysis 3 on unlock xfx r9 290 with bios from asus 290x

is it ok sir? or normal?


----------



## beonfilms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> temp while playing crysis 3 on unlock xfx r9 290 with bios from asus 290x
> 
> is it ok sir? or normal?


It's better than mine. My core temp reached 94, because somehow it is not ramping up my fan enough.
Maybe I'm going to do a red mod on this card and see how that works out.


----------



## ontariotl

I was on NCIX.com forums and came across this post about the XFX R9 290 and I had to reply as it mentioned about a post I made on another forum. Before I posted a reply, I did notice XFXhelpdesk made a reply as well. Thought I would share what they said.

_*"Yes its flashable to the 290x, however, it will not be stable. Some users have successfully flashed it, but in the 3 reported cases ive seen, all 3 had video card failures after ~2 weeks.

Simply put, these cards are not 290X cards. They are a step down, less and locked shaders.

simply forcing the card to be a 290x wont make it become one. Please strongly consider the long term effects of this choice, it will void your warranty.

Okay, If you have any questions, feel free to contact us and let us know. mark.regimbalgxfxforce.com"*_

The link to the discussion

http://forums.ncix.com/forums/?mode=showthread&msg_id=2640766&threadid=2640766&forum=101&product_id=91703&msgcount=13&overclockid=0#msg2640766

So far I've only read two deaths, one review card in which the reviewer never did get back to me what GPU part number it was to confirm the xx2000 chip theory, and member r0l4n. I will chalk up r0l4n's issue as screwing with AB to unlock voltage limits and probably frying his card on air in the process. Human error, not the cards fault.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ontariotl*
> 
> I was on NCIX.com forums and came across this post about the XFX R9 290 and I had to reply as it mentioned about a post I made on another forum. Before I posted a reply, I did notice XFXhelpdesk made a reply as well. Thought I would share what they said.
> 
> _*"Yes its flashable to the 290x, however, it will not be stable. Some users have successfully flashed it, but in the 3 reported cases ive seen, all 3 had video card failures after ~2 weeks.
> 
> Simply put, these cards are not 290X cards. They are a step down, less and locked shaders.
> 
> simply forcing the card to be a 290x wont make it become one. Please strongly consider the long term effects of this choice, it will void your warranty.
> 
> Okay, If you have any questions, feel free to contact us and let us know. mark.regimbalgxfxforce.com"*_
> 
> The link to the discussion
> 
> http://forums.ncix.com/forums/?mode=showthread&msg_id=2640766&threadid=2640766&forum=101&product_id=91703&msgcount=13&overclockid=0#msg2640766
> 
> So far I've only read two deaths, one review card in which the reviewer never did get back to me what GPU part number it was to confirm the xx2000 chip theory, and member r0l4n. I will chalk up r0l4n's issue as screwing with AB to unlock voltage limits and probably frying his card on air in the process. Human error, not the cards fault.
> 
> Any thoughts?


My thought? They are full of crap and trying to cover their butts. It's a 290X chip and the PCBs are the same between the 290X and 290, so there is no technical reason why it shouldn't work just fine as a 290X.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ontariotl*
> 
> So far I've only read two deaths, one review card in which the reviewer never did get back to me what GPU part number it was to confirm the xx2000 chip theory, and member r0l4n. I will chalk up r0l4n's issue as screwing with AB to unlock voltage limits and probably frying his card on air in the process. Human error, not the cards fault.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I wouldn't discard the increased current as cause of death, it's just surprising that 1.25v would kill a gpu like that when temps were under control, on air, water or ln2. Forceman mentioned he had a similar issue and he was running on a totally stock card, so my thoughts are leaning more towards "cheap" components in the PCB.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ontariotl*
> 
> So far I've only read two deaths, one review card in which the reviewer never did get back to me what GPU part number it was to confirm the xx2000 chip theory, and member r0l4n. I will chalk up r0l4n's issue as screwing with AB to unlock voltage limits and probably frying his card on air in the process. Human error, not the cards fault.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't discard the increased current as cause of death, it's just surprising that 1.25v would kill a gpu like that when temps were under control, on air, water or ln2. Forceman mentioned he had a similar issue and he was running on a totally stock card, so my thoughts are leaning more towards "cheap" components in the PCB.
Click to expand...

It's not the voltage. Trust me.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It's not the voltage. Trust me.


What are your thoughts? PSU? Motherboard? Cheap components? This is interesting, actually, I don't want to replace the GPU and fry it again because of a bad PSU/motherboard...


----------



## beonfilms

The cards may have died in 2 weeks even without the flash.

Anyway, I tried overclocking my xfx r9 290, but I don't have a lot of room:



1125 was stable for 5 minutes bf4 maxed out, but when I tried 1150 it crashed. Probably need a different bios for higher voltages, and a different cooler because my pc was almost flying away at 60% 93 degrees.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It's not the voltage. Trust me.
> 
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts? PSU? Motherboard? Cheap components? This is interesting, actually, I don't want to replace the GPU and fry it again because of a bad PSU/motherboard...
Click to expand...

Hmm, your psu is an interesting choice for such a potentially high loading card. How that psu handles high transient loads is unknown, well except for one random death. I don't know if its your psu but I wouldn't have used a low end psu.


----------



## ontariotl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> I wouldn't discard the increased current as cause of death, it's just surprising that 1.25v would kill a gpu like that when temps were under control, on air, water or ln2. Forceman mentioned he had a similar issue and he was running on a totally stock card, so my thoughts are leaning more towards "cheap" components in the PCB.


While it maybe true that it could be a faulty part on the card, I also can't disregard you using command line on AB to adjust voltage and use gpu tweak at the same time. It is possible it went beyond 1.25 without reporting it especially when overriding one program while another is set at a different voltage.

please dont take offence to it. Its only my opinion but I'm still chalking it up to human error.


----------



## tsm106

The card will shut down when you send more than 1.6v, the controller just restarts. And it boots back up, spitting blackscreens for a lil bit but then its back to normal. Gputweak does some messed up stuff on boot so its hurdle just getting thru gputweaks startup service lol but that could fill a thread on its own.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beonfilms*
> 
> It's better than mine. My core temp reached 94, because somehow it is not ramping up my fan enough.
> Maybe I'm going to do a red mod on this card and see how that works out.


thank you sir for your reply.. ill do more gaming later when i got home.. i see my gpu load is just 16 percent,.. im bootlenecking

but im running my 3570k at stocks speed ,. because i just recently cleared my cmos on my motherboard,. gotta oc later and see if it will make difference.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ontariotl*
> 
> I was on NCIX.com forums and came across this post about the XFX R9 290 and I had to reply as it mentioned about a post I made on another forum. Before I posted a reply, I did notice XFXhelpdesk made a reply as well. Thought I would share what they said.
> 
> _*"Yes its flashable to the 290x, however, it will not be stable. Some users have successfully flashed it, but in the 3 reported cases ive seen, all 3 had video card failures after ~2 weeks.
> 
> Simply put, these cards are not 290X cards. They are a step down, less and locked shaders.
> 
> simply forcing the card to be a 290x wont make it become one. Please strongly consider the long term effects of this choice, it will void your warranty.
> 
> Okay, If you have any questions, feel free to contact us and let us know. mark.regimbalgxfxforce.com"*_
> 
> The link to the discussion
> 
> http://forums.ncix.com/forums/?mode=showthread&msg_id=2640766&threadid=2640766&forum=101&product_id=91703&msgcount=13&overclockid=0#msg2640766
> 
> So far I've only read two deaths, one review card in which the reviewer never did get back to me what GPU part number it was to confirm the xx2000 chip theory, and member r0l4n. I will chalk up r0l4n's issue as screwing with AB to unlock voltage limits and probably frying his card on air in the process. Human error, not the cards fault.
> 
> Any thoughts?


ohhhh thats scary.... hmmm so it is not fully unlock 290x then? hmm im scared now haha.. gotta go back stock aha,. and let see if this is true if they are lots of reports...


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ontariotl*
> 
> While it maybe true that it could be a faulty part on the card, I also can't disregard you using command line on AB to adjust voltage and use gpu tweak at the same time. It is possible it went beyond 1.25 without reporting it especially when overriding one program while another is set at a different voltage.
> 
> please dont take offence to it. Its only my opinion but I'm still chalking it up to human error.


None taken. I wasn't using command line to adjust voltage, but to enable LLC. The point of gpu-z not reporting more than 1,25v is a good point, though, I guess it's a possibility.


----------



## Newbie2009

Well I thought I would update my unlocking saga. I have had issues with the 290x unlock, even though it worked, black screens and bsods later I decided to roll back to 290 bios.

Taking into consideration I was using 9.4 beta drivers (terribad) and asus tweak (hate it) & asus bios. Maybe i'm off a little but I think I would recommend people be careful.

After getting my pc back to life I wondered was it just a gpuz read or are they properly unlocked. My curiosity got the better of me in the end so I decided to flash both cards with the sapphire 290x bios and it worked a treat. No blackscreens, no bsods (I am using different drivers though)

Looking around the reviews I noticed 290x kicks the ass of a 290 in Tomb raider, so I gave it a whirl. Big difference, both cards definitely properly unlocked. Now just patiently waiting for trixx. AB is ok an all but meh.

Oh and 290s are enough for sweet BF4 1600p action. 2xmsaa is ok also.


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> ohhhh thats scary.... hmmm so it is not fully unlock 290x then? hmm im scared now haha.. gotta go back stock aha,. and let see if this is true if they are lots of reports...


I wouldn't put on your tin foil hat just yet.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> thank you sir for your reply.. ill do more gaming later when i got home.. i see my gpu load is just 16 percent,.. im bootlenecking
> 
> but im running my 3570k at stocks speed ,. because i just recently cleared my cmos on my motherboard,. gotta oc later and see if it will make difference.


Set your temps in GPUz to show max.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Set your temps in GPUz to show max.


i think may max temp is 89c ,. i will play lot of games later and post my highest temp.. thanks sir


----------



## PorkchopExpress

is the 290 and 290x stock volts different? i thought i read that the 290x was 1v but when i lower the volts to my unlocked 290 it will crash. maybe thats a clue that they used lower binned chips for these unlocked cards.


----------



## LuckyX2

Any brands that still have a decent chance to unlock? Or am I better off just getting one that's bundled with BF4 and not worrying about it?


----------



## sf101

xfx stil has some - saphire cards have started to unlock.

id say stock will be the problem right now


----------



## LuckyX2

Newegg has both of those and more in stock. Only one sold out is Asus.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007709%20600473877&IsNodeId=1&name=Radeon%20R9%20290

Some HIS are unlocking too, right? And is there a spreadsheet or something somewhere that lists all the unlock attempts by brand and date?


----------



## sf101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> My thought? They are full of crap and trying to cover their butts. It's a 290X chip and the PCBs are the same between the 290X and 290, so there is no technical reason why it shouldn't work just fine as a 290X.


My thoughts exactly components aren't just weaker for no reason technically the parts are identical from a enginering standpoint and from that standpoint they should work fine doing the same tasks.

like said below that @ 95*C stuff can die then you factor in people overclocking the heck out of the cards. and the 3 or so different overclocking methods out there right now things can go wrong.

when you have a card unlocked to 290x and it dies what do the company's blame? they blame the unlock even though likely the card just died from either running to hot or weak components being over volted.

this is one reason i really hate the new +100 ect way of overclocking. I much prefer to know exactly what MV increases the card is getting. and this fan increasing to 40% at 95*C is crazy talk people who intend on running Air should really be changing these blower style coolers out to something better atm.


----------



## rflair

XFX 290 unlocked!

Bought from NCIX.ca November 22 2013.


----------



## passinos

where and when did you get card??


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sf101*
> 
> My thoughts exactly components aren't just weaker for no reason technically the parts are identical from a enginering standpoint and from that standpoint they should work fine doing the same tasks.
> 
> like said below that @ 95*C stuff can die then you factor in people overclocking the heck out of the cards. and the 3 or so different overclocking methods out there right now things can go wrong.
> 
> when you have a card unlocked to 290x and it dies what do the company's blame? they blame the unlock even though likely the card just died from either running to hot or weak components being over volted.
> 
> this is one reason i really hate the new +100 ect way of overclocking. I much prefer to know exactly what MV increases the card is getting. and this fan increasing to 40% at 95*C is crazy talk people who intend on running Air should really be changing these blower style coolers out to something better atm.


The only way I can see it being possible is that they did some sort of advanced sorting [binning?] system to try to make the "unlockable 290s/290x bios locked" weaker cards.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PorkchopExpress*
> 
> is the 290 and 290x stock volts different? i thought i read that the 290x was 1v but when i lower the volts to my unlocked 290 it will crash. maybe thats a clue that they used lower binned chips for these unlocked cards.


People have been saying that, but I haven't seen anyone show that the voltages are actually different. I think it just depends on the individual chip.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PorkchopExpress*
> 
> is the 290 and 290x stock volts different? i thought i read that the 290x was 1v but when i lower the volts to my unlocked 290 it will crash. maybe thats a clue that they used lower binned chips for these unlocked cards.


Kinda hard to tell because stock voltage varies with ASIC score. Low ASIC = higher voltage, High ASIC = lower voltage.


----------



## Chomuco

290x ram?


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> XFX R9 290 ram elpida ,: unlocked CON CHP XXX2020 ?? A 290X ? r


what sir? aha use this tool sir to know if your r9 290 is unlockable

http://www.overclock.net/t/1445030/is-your-r9-290-unlockable-find-out-here


----------



## EmZkY

I pushed the trigger and ordered an XFX 290, because of a nice black friday deal. Hopefully it comes unlockable and WITHOUT the damn coil whine.


----------



## maynard14

hmmm is my card throttling?





when i take that screen shot crysis 3 is pause...

and is msi after burner works with r9 series cards? or there is a bug?


----------



## blak24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> hmmm is my card throttling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i take that screen shot crysis 3 is pause...
> 
> and is msi after burner works with r9 series cards? or there is a bug?


I also noticed that, I suppose it's a bug. While in game (AC4) MSI Afterburner sees GPU usage dropping from 100% to 0 for about 1/10 second, and it continues going up and down, with VCore also dropping and Core clock doing the same. Really hoping it's a bug :/


----------



## UNOE

I have two HIS cards incoming. We will see how it goes.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blak24*
> 
> I also noticed that, I suppose it's a bug. While in game (AC4) MSI Afterburner sees GPU usage dropping from 100% to 0 for about 1/10 second, and it continues going up and down, with VCore also dropping and Core clock doing the same. Really hoping it's a bug :/


i really think its a bug bro,.. i tested my r9 290 stock bios and its the same out put i get from msi after burner and hwinfo and gpu z,.. and i tried my r9 290 bios unlock to 290x and still the same output..

maybe its a bug,. coz this cards are just new.. i hope so,. i hope there is no issue. but im currently gonna use my 290 card as is,.. i wont use 290x bios after i search more if is true that unlocking r9 290 to r9 290x will kill the card.


----------



## amlett

Another PowerColor R9 290 unlocked. Flashed yesterday when it arrived. Elpida memory.



Next week the EK block. Lets see how much I can push it


----------



## garriott

How are these unlocked R9 290's performing?

Is anyone using them in crossfire at 1440p or 7680x1440 ?

Has anyone done any benchmarks or have gaming fps results?


----------



## S410520

Many people, you want to see this thread I think

http://www.overclock.net/t/1436497/official-amd-r9-290x-290-owners-club/8580


----------



## adrian040886

I have more chance to unlock VTX3D or Sapphire BF4 Edition ? Or 50/50 ?


----------



## Derpinheimer

Lots of people have been coming in with successful Sapphire BF4 unlocks, so I'd imagine thats your best bet.

VTX3D "was" good, like Powercolor, but who knows.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> hmmm is my card throttling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i take that screen shot crysis 3 is pause...
> 
> and is msi after burner works with r9 series cards? or there is a bug?


Increase the power limit to 150%. I also had some throttling issues, but when I did that, I got 100% usage. I should know because I played through c3 with the 290.


----------



## marcus556

I know this is flash at your on risk but is it really worth the risk on a $400 dollar card? I have been reading so many horror stories. Just trying to figure out if i should do this going on the assumption that my card can even be flashed when it comes in next week.


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> I know this is flash at your on risk but is it really worth the risk on a $400 dollar card? I have been reading so many horror stories. Just trying to figure out if i should do this going on the assumption that my card can even be flashed when it comes in next week.


Got any links to the said horror stories? I'm curious now...


----------



## vitorkaldeira

I Have a Asus R9 290 (asus R9290-4GD5) and have sucess unlocking









See before and after, GPUZ


----------



## ontariotl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> I know this is flash at your on risk but is it really worth the risk on a $400 dollar card? I have been reading so many horror stories. Just trying to figure out if i should do this going on the assumption that my card can even be flashed when it comes in next week.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SultanOfWalmart*
> 
> u
> Got any links to the said horror stories? I'm curious now...


I'd like to know these horror stories as well. So far I'm running quite fine with both my cards flashed.


----------



## Sprinkles169

Does anyone know for sure whether this will fixed from the manufacturers? I just dealt with a heat issue and my unlocked XFX (bought from newegg) barely goes above 80C. I'm heavily considering going for the splurge and trying crossfire for my first time.


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ontariotl*
> 
> I'd like to know these horror stories as well. So far I'm running quite fine with both my cards flashed.


I cant recall the websites that stated it but have had conversations about it. Just being cautious on my part and was wanting to get some feedback from people in this thread.


----------



## ontariotl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> I cant recall the websites that stated it but have had conversations about it. Just being cautious on my part and was wanting to get some feedback from people in this thread.


That's fine being cautious but if you can't link other websites to back up your claim of horror stories don't be spreading any fud here please.

If you want feedback, just simply ask instead of stirring the pot.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ontariotl*
> 
> That's fine being cautious but if you can't link other websites to back up your claim of horror stories don't be spreading any fud here please.
> 
> If you want feedback, just simply ask instead of stirring the pot.


as a lurker, I don't know if there are any R9 horror stories.

BUT however, i'm sure there are many stories of severe user error on flashing GPU's.

which in its self cannot be directly attributed to the flash. there is no beacon on where the issue is.
did the user make a fatal error? was the card flash able? Did his CPU BSOD while he was flashing his card?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Flashing a GPU BIOS is easy, the only way someone can mess up their card is if they don't follow simple directions.

Moreover, with a dual BIOS card, they're pretty much idiot proof.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorcalTRD*
> 
> Ok guys, I have a hypothesis!
> For powercolor R9 290's if you have R1: F8010005 it will NOT unlock, if you have R1: F8000005 it will.
> 
> Waiting on more results to confirm.


Two Powercolor 290s, won't unlock

Compatible adapters detected: 2
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: *F801*0005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: *F801*0005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8400005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## Devildog83

Have Ya'll seen this? http://www.kitguru.net/channel/jon-martindale/ocuk-offers-r9-290-pre-flashed-to-290x/


----------



## sgtcurry

Does anyone know about this one?

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: FC000005 RD2: 00000000

I bought a powercolor on 11/27 and it came in today from newegg and that is confirmed unlocked. The one above is from my XFX.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtcurry*
> 
> Does anyone know about this one?
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: FC000005 RD2: 00000000


It's hard-locked, sorry.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Increase the power limit to 150%. I also had some throttling issues, but when I did that, I got 100% usage. I should know because I played through c3 with the 290.


thank you sir.. i found out that my issues earlier that after i flash my card to 290x asus rom my pc wont boot normaly it will stuck at led 62 but i found out what causing the issue,. it was my monitors DISPLAYPORT... it wont give any signal thats why it will stuck at led 62,.. i tried hdmi and it works flwalessy or if i turn on my pc first then my monitor if using display port it will work normally haha

how odd right but it doesnt affect my card on anyway and ive been using it normally,.. im still using 290 stock bios though. but what are you guys using right now? the stock bios or the 290x bios?

ahmmm im using stock rom and i found out that sliding the power limit is at max at 50 percent,. and it is still throttling,.. maybe it only applies at 290x rom flash? thank sir


----------



## Jokah

Today has not been one of the best days for several reasons I wont go in to...............................

Until now!!!!

Before:



After:



Water will probably have to wait until next year. My biggest dilemma is can I resist getting another while the same batch is still available









Edit: It's a PowerColor.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> thank you sir.. i found out that my issues earlier that after i flash my card to 290x asus rom my pc wont boot normaly it will stuck at led 62 but i found out what causing the issue,. it was my monitors DISPLAYPORT... it wont give any signal thats why it will stuck at led 62,.. i tried hdmi and it works flwalessy or if i turn on my pc first then my monitor if using display port it will work normally haha
> 
> how odd right but it doesnt affect my card on anyway and ive been using it normally,.. im still using 290 stock bios though. but what are you guys using right now? the stock bios or the 290x bios?
> 
> ahmmm im using stock rom and i found out that sliding the power limit is at max at 50 percent,. and it is still throttling,.. maybe it only applies at 290x rom flash? thank sir


Well, that's odd.

Make sure you're on the latest drivers (Beta 9.4).

Try putting the fan at 100% and see if you still have throttling.

You could try flashing the PT1 rom on there. It only has one clockspeed setting (1000/1250 speeds all day long), and there is no TDP limit by default. That may fix your problem.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Well, that's odd.
> 
> Make sure you're on the latest drivers (Beta 9.4).
> 
> Try putting the fan at 100% and see if you still have throttling.
> 
> You could try flashing the PT1 rom on there. It only has one clockspeed setting (1000/1250 speeds all day long), and there is no TDP limit by default. That may fix your problem.


thank sir,.. what are you using on your r9 290 now sir? are you using stock rom or r9 290x custom rom?

when i took that print screen crysis3 is still running.. i kust alt tab to desktop and print screen it..

and yes im using the latest driver from ati amd beta 9.4

i will try the falsh 290x rom later. and see if stil the same output


----------



## airisom2

Well, I was using the PT1 rom before I sold it.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Well, I was using the PT1 rom before I sold it.


thanks sir,,, but why you sold it? ehe just curious ,. and what card are you using right now sir?


----------



## airisom2

I need the money. Whenever the funds allow, I'm going to be picking up an aftermarket 290x or an evga 780 classy. I'm using my old 5770 for the time being.


----------



## Daveleaf

Err do i need so show proof ?

powercolor 290 to 290x done

on mcw 80, waiting on proper vrm sinks.

running stock 1000/1250

vally runs

max temp 41C
vrm1 61C
vrm2 71C


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Have Ya'll seen this? http://www.kitguru.net/channel/jon-martindale/ocuk-offers-r9-290-pre-flashed-to-290x/


I noticed them on ebay last night

Tempting but I want to wait for this


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> I need the money. Whenever the funds allow, I'm going to be picking up an aftermarket 290x or an evga 780 classy. I'm using my old 5770 for the time being.


i see sir.... but sir do you think that unlocking r9 290 to 290x is safe? im planning to stay on unlock 290x bios... but im not sure if its stable...


----------



## airisom2

Well, seeing how successful the flashed cards are, I guess it's safe, but you never know. I've decided that if I want 290x performance, I'll get a 290x. I don't have to worry about having a bricked card or anything then







If I get another 290 with the hopes of unlocking it, and I permanently brick the card, I'm out of $400, unless I lie to the retailer. Might as well spend the extra $150-200 knowing that I'm getting a card that will perform the way I want it to.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Well, seeing how successful the flashed cards are, I guess it's safe, but you never know. I've decided that if I want 290x performance, I'll get a 290x. I don't have to worry about having a bricked card or anything then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get another 290 with the hopes of unlocking it, and I permanently brick the card, I'm out of $400, unless I lie to the retailer. Might as well spend the extra $150-200 knowing that I'm getting a card that will perform the way I want it to.


thank you so much for your honest answer sir. guess ill stick for 290 stock rom for now. and let see if other 290s that are unlockable to 290s will not brick or die after 1 month or months ...

thank you


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I noticed them on ebay last night
> 
> Tempting but I want to wait for this


I don't think ASUS is going to make a Poseidon cooler for the 290 series cards...


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I noticed them on ebay last night
> 
> Tempting but I want to wait for this


i saw that, too. but its 3GB. meh.


----------



## Slomo4shO

I just ordered 4 Sapphire BF editions from Newegg Business for $320 each ($199 off $999 promo code). I should have some figures next week


----------



## UNOE

hawaiinfo12 is showing up as a virus ?


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> as a lurker, I don't know if there are any R9 horror stories.
> 
> BUT however, i'm sure there are many stories of severe user error on flashing GPU's.
> 
> which in its self cannot be directly attributed to the flash. there is no beacon on where the issue is.
> did the user make a fatal error? was the card flash able? Did his CPU BSOD while he was flashing his card?


Lets just say where i read the stroies it was said that the lifespan on the GPU's were impacted after the flash. By all means im for this, this is ultimately why i purchased the 290 over a GTX 780. Not trying to blow smoke up anyone just trying to get information before i try this.


----------



## maynard14

just curious guys,..

are you running your R9 290 cards flash with 290x moded bios? or just stock?


----------



## UNOE

I tried the program on another OS I had installed...

Seem like I have 801 on the first HIS card I have another HIS card I haven't opened yet. Kind of sad about that.

Is it worth trying the flash if I have a 801 card. or is this a forsure no ?


----------



## maynard14

for me sir no.. the program is accurate sir.... im sorry to hear that sir


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I tried the program on another OS I had installed...
> 
> Seem like I have 801 on the first HIS card I have another HIS card I haven't opened yet. Kind of sad about that.
> 
> Is it worth trying the flash if I have a 801 card. or is this a forsure no ?


Not a single 801 card has been reported to unlock yet. In fact nothing other than 8000005 has unlocked, so it's pretty much a forsure no... Sorry about that man. Mine was locked too. Better luck on the 2nd card!


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Not a single 801 card has been reported to unlock yet. In fact nothing other than 8000005 has unlocked, so it's pretty much a forsure no... Sorry about that man. Mine was locked too. Better luck on the 2nd card!


I was wondering what happened with you; I never saw you post yours was locked.

Hopefully a good OC'er?


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> hawaiinfo12 is showing up as a virus ?


Make sure your file is from original location and is not modified (check the sha1 hash).

https://www.virustotal.com/file/8997215769aa989effa57c9f49185cb5e53cc5db1c9f80412b03b0517868c7a6/analysis/


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> I just ordered 4 Sapphire BF editions from Newegg Business for $320 each ($199 off $999 promo code). I should have some figures next week


I am looking to buy BF4, send me a pm if you willing to sell a key.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daveleaf*
> 
> Err do i need so show proof ?
> 
> powercolor 290 to 290x done
> 
> on mcw 80, waiting on proper vrm sinks.
> 
> running stock 1000/1250
> 
> vally runs
> 
> max temp 41C
> vrm1 61C
> vrm2 71C


What are you using to cool them right now? What do you want to get?


----------



## dansi

hay guys thank u this thread i bought a powercolor 290 and i flashed success to a powercolor 290x!

i took some time to investigate and found this ATI review sample bios the best http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/147007/ati-r9290x-4096-131003-2.html

The version no. is the latest and it afforded me to overclock my flashed card by additional 10mhz core.









I also read that 3dmark 2011 graphics test 2 is a fast artifact tester for 290/290x cards.

And true enough, after 3-4 loops, i am seeing artifacts appearing from the left area. i had passed valley, 3dmark 2011, 2013, ungine which i thought my overclock was stable. i was wrong!


----------



## Jokah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> I am looking to buy BF4, send me a pm if you willing to sell a key.


I'll second that. Would like a copy my self.


----------



## airisom2

I have one I don't need. Which one of you wants it









Edit: nvm.


----------



## CriticalHit

How are everyone's unlocked 290x's performing ?

i just noticed mine were creating small artifacts in starcraft 2 on specific textures ( usually gas vents ) at stock speeds... not sure if it was hardware or driver related ( im kind of assuming its the latter but flicked them back to 290 stock for now to be safe.. )


----------



## CriticalHit

OK .. took off stock cooler last night to put on my EK blocks..

confirmed my unlockable HIS cards ( http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread/690#post_21246015 )

are xxxxx2000 series ....




interested to see how other's are performing.. my display port monitor was a bit buggy when the switch was made ( sometimes green screen so had to turn monitor off and on to fix signal ) ...


----------



## adrian040886

Last night i unlock Powercolor one and instal AC Twin Turbo II without memory radiators it is alright ? Checked temperature in load by my finger about 50 deg.


----------



## tx12

Hey guys with Sapphires!
Can you please post your serial number's head together with hard-locked / unlocked comment and if it's a BF4 edition, please?

Here's an example from me:

tx12:
Z134400000xxx non-BF4 - hard-locked.
Z134400003xxx non-BF4 - hard-locked.

Crashdown (in the adjacent thread):
Z134500004xxx non-BF4 - hard-locked.

Russian forum:
Z134200002xxx non-BF4 - hard-locked.
Z134200004xxx non-BF4 - unlockable.

So far I think Z1345 corresponds to year 13 week 45. Other digits are serial numbers (restarted from zero on the next week?).

I want to understand is it possible to catch a batch with a better unlocking chance.
I'v already made two bids in this lottery and both times failed.


----------



## DarknightOCR

Z1346XXXXX - unlock


----------



## ontariotl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalHit*
> 
> How are everyone's unlocked 290x's performing ?
> 
> i just noticed mine were creating small artifacts in starcraft 2 on specific textures ( usually gas vents ) at stock speeds... not sure if it was hardware or driver related ( im kind of assuming its the latter but flicked them back to 290 stock for now to be safe.. )


Mine are still working just fine. I updated to the new Asus bios through GPU tweak and I found it to a little more stable than the original. I dont need to add as much voltage as I have when overclocking. Of course YMMV.
I also noticed that my coil whine noise has dimmished after hours of gaming and benchmarking. So it looks like it is true let the cards run and break in. It hasn't completely gone away, but it is a lot quieter. And this is based with a waterblock so no fan noise to drown it out.

Now criticalhit, when you went back to 290, did you test the game again and did the artifact go away? Also did you try down clocking with 290x bios to see if the artifacting continued?

I'm just wondering what you used or did for processes of elimination.


----------



## Daveleaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> What are you using to cool them right now? What do you want to get?


I am using Swiftech MCW 80,

some enzotech ramsinks, onlyhad 8 so ordered more, and a piece or copper stock on the vrm with electrical tape.

I ordered another 2 boxes enzotech ramsink, and vrm sinks, and some seisuki thermal tape.



This is my 3rd vid card on this block, and since I go through new vid cards every 6 months, this had saved me alot on custom blocks.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daveleaf*
> 
> I am using Swiftech MCW 80,
> 
> some enzotech ramsinks, onlyhad 8 so ordered more, and a piece or copper stock on the vrm with electrical tape.
> 
> I ordered another 2 boxes enzotech ramsink, and vrm sinks, and some seisuki thermal tape.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 3rd vid card on this block, and since I go through new vid cards every 6 months, this had saved me alot on custom blocks.


I'll be using an EK VGA-HF with Enzotech VRM sinks, or Swiftech MC21. Universal is cheaper and you can reuse them, I wonder why few people use them. What are your VRM temps?

Is that thermal tape much better than what you get with the vrm sinks?


----------



## Daveleaf

I don't know, but it was cheaper than 3M 8815 tape, and had good reviews on other threads here. Supposed to be thinner and stronger than 3m tape

vrm is 61 and 71 respectively, but GPU never goes above 41~42. Not bad for i5 and 290 on single 200mm rad in my prodigy.

I am sure that will go down once I get read sinks on them.

P.S. thats 3rd vid card without taking apart the loop. I am now the master of hotswapping vid card









edit: OC results
Best I can do stock without sink here yet, but dont think it matters, as I never broke 45C GPU and 75C and 65C on vrm.
I hope thats a decent score


----------



## adrian040886

Temps on my VRM r about 50deg but i ordered:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251276709586?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

and

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200721651815?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

so next week do some upgrade







now running without and its fine


----------



## Daveleaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adrian040886*
> 
> Temps on my VRM r about 50deg but i ordered:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251276709586?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200721651815?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> so next week do some upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now running without and its fine


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SEKISUI-5760-Thermal-Adhesive-Tape-Double-Sided-8-x1-3-Strips-/151110335023?pt=US_Thermal_Compounds_Supplies&hash=item232ee0ba2f

Id use that instead, so that in the future you can remove the sinks without damage to chips,


----------



## adrian040886

good idea but it is strong enough ? R9 memory get serious temp after OC


----------



## CriticalHit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ontariotl*
> 
> Mine are still working just fine. I updated to the new Asus bios through GPU tweak and I found it to a little more stable than the original. I dont need to add as much voltage as I have when overclocking. Of course YMMV.
> I also noticed that my coil whine noise has dimmished after hours of gaming and benchmarking. So it looks like it is true let the cards run and break in. It hasn't completely gone away, but it is a lot quieter. And this is based with a waterblock so no fan noise to drown it out.
> 
> Now criticalhit, when you went back to 290, did you test the game again and did the artifact go away? Also did you try down clocking with 290x bios to see if the artifacting continued?
> 
> I'm just wondering what you used or did for processes of elimination.


OK i updated Asus BIOS but flickering in Starcraft 2 still happening .. I does not happen at default 290 BIOS...

Anyone else tried Starcraft 2? Its the only app im seeing any flickering on

Edit: OK flickering textures started on stock BIOS for 290 ... anyone else can try ? .. everything else artifact free


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adrian040886*
> 
> good idea but it is strong enough ? R9 memory get serious temp after OC


I'd be more worried about vrm temps.

@ Daveleaf - Not really, your card is throttling.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daveleaf*
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SEKISUI-5760-Thermal-Adhesive-Tape-Double-Sided-8-x1-3-Strips-/151110335023?pt=US_Thermal_Compounds_Supplies&hash=item232ee0ba2f
> 
> Id use that instead, so that in the future you can remove the sinks without damage to chips,


no n/cm2 info.. boo

3m looks like the best, out of those who state it [and excluding crazy industrial stuff thats like 150n/cm]

Should hold memory chips no problem. I have Fujipoly Extreme [terrible adhesive!] holding mine in place. Even tap them and they fall off, but heat doesnt loosen them.


----------



## Banedox

hmmm I seem to get a stable overclock on my unlocked XFX card using GPUTweak

At 1300vcore to 1100mhz core and 1300mhz ram(5200mhz)


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> hmmm I seem to get a stable overclock on my unlocked XFX card using GPUTweak
> 
> At 1300vcore to 1100mhz core and 1350mhz ram(5400mhz)


hi sir your using your 290 to 290x bios right? what bios rom are you using sir? and is it stable..? mine is unlock able to but i havent yet tested it from gaming wiht unlock 290x bios..and which 290x rom are you using?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> hi sir your using your 290 to 290x bios right? what bios rom are you using sir? and is it stable..? mine is unlock able to but i havent yet tested it from gaming wiht unlock 290x bios..and which 290x rom are you using?


I am using the Asus 290x rom. The one they tell you to use in the tutorial for unlocking.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> hmmm I seem to get a stable overclock on my unlocked XFX card using GPUTweak
> 
> At 1300vcore to 1100mhz core and 1300mhz ram(5200mhz)


Should be able to do that on stock volts. I'm at 1150/6000 @ 1.3v. 1140 on stock with lower mem oc, but as you push mem, need a bump. Are you on air or water?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Should be able to do that on stock volts. I'm at 1150/6000 @ 1.3v. 1140 on stock with lower mem oc, but as you push mem, need a bump. Are you on air or water?


right

Right now Im on the stock cooler, waiting for all my water stuff to show up in the coming weeks, I have a EK waterblock and backplate coming!


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> right
> 
> Right now Im on the stock cooler, waiting for all my water stuff to show up in the coming weeks, I have a EK waterblock and backplate coming!


That should definately help. It seems most cards will do 1150 on stock volts, but you definately need to add when you start oc memory. You should see better results with water. The cooler you keep everything the better it responds.








Where I'm at with 1.325v - Default settings/ no tweaks. Tops out at 38*

Not sure why I keep using Valley since it has known bugs with this card. I guess because I've used it to gauge a lot of previous cards, i.e. too cheap to buy 3dmark.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> That should definately help. It seems most cards will do 1150 on stock volts, but you definately need to add when you start oc memory. You should see better results with water. The cooler you keep everything the better it responds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where I'm at with 1.325v - Default settings/ no tweaks. Tops out at 38*
> 
> Not sure why I keep using Valley since it has known bugs with this card. I guess because I've used it to gauge a lot of previous cards, i.e. too cheap to buy 3dmark.


I think the new Firestrike test from 3D Vantage is pretty damn good.. I raised my score by like 200 points by tweaking setting and such... seems good.


----------



## ludikraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludikraut*
> 
> Another PowerColor success to report. Bought from Newegg last week, unlocked last night. I'm pretty confident that it did unlock all of the shaders. My test results seem to line up with the usual differences between the R9 290 and 290X. I tried to run 3 benchmarks in succession for each type to weed out any freak results. Here are the details:
> 
> 
> 
> Test results: r9 290 stock | 290X BIOS Unlocked
> 
> Cinebench R15 (fps): 133.36 | 141.96
> AvP D3D11 benchmark (fps): 133.0 | 142.4
> AvP D3D11 benchmark (fps): 132.7 | 142.3
> AvP D3D11 benchmark (fps): 132.7 | 142.5
> Unigine Heaven (avg fps): 50.4 | 53.0
> Unigine Heaven (min fps): 23.0 | 23.4
> Unigine Heaven (max fps): 102.3 | 108.6
> Unigine Heaven score: 1271 | 1335
> Unigine Heaven (avg fps): 50.6 | 53.1
> Unigine Heaven (min fps): 26.4 | 1339
> Unigine Heaven (max fps): 102.2 | 26.4
> Unigine Heaven score: 1274 | 107.6
> Unigine Heaven (avg fps): 50.6 | 53.1
> Unigine Heaven (min fps): 26.9 | 1337
> Unigine Heaven (max fps): 102.4 | 28.2
> Unigine Heaven score: 1275 | 108.7
> Unigine Valley (avg fps): 57.0 | 60.0
> Unigine Valley (min fps): 26.9 | 27.6
> Unigine Valley (max fps): 108.9 | 114.0
> Unigine Valley score: 2386 | 2511
> Unigine Valley (avg fps): 56.9 | 60.2
> Unigine Valley (min fps): 28.1 | 27.2
> Unigine Valley (max fps): 108.2 | 115.3
> Unigine Valley score: 2382 | 2519
> Unigine Valley (avg fps): 57.2 | 60.2
> Unigine Valley (min fps): 28.2 | 27.1
> Unigine Valley (max fps): 108.3 | 115.4
> Unigine Valley score: 2392 | 2520
> Final Fantasy XIV (avg fps): 175.487 | 180.779
> Final Fantasy XIV score: 18368 | 18969
> Final Fantasy XIV (avg fps): 175.220 | 179.346
> Final Fantasy XIV score: 18333 | 18767
> Final Fantasy XIV (avg fps): 175.110 | 180.367
> Final Fantasy XIV score: 18329 | 18881
> LuxMark 2.0 score: 2461 | 2669
> LuxMark 2.0 score:2468| 2660
> LuxMark 2.0 score:2549| 2667
> 3DMark11 basic score:12561| 13057
> 3DMark11 basic score:12413| 13123
> 3DMark11 basic score:12463| 13124
> 
> The new rig:
> HAF Stacker 945
> Intel Core i7-4770K @ 3.50GHz
> Asus Z87-WS
> 16GB , Corsair CMZ16GX3M2A2133C10
> PowerColor Radeon R9 290 - Unlocked to R9 290X
> OCZ RevoDrive 3 X2 - 480GB
> 3Ware 9650SE/16 RAID card
> Solarflare 10G Dual-NIC
> HGST 4TB drives in RAID 5 Array
> Windows 7 x64 Enterprise
> 
> Everything apart from the video card is running unmodified. Now that the video card has been unlocked, I'll start modding in earnest. Got an Arctic Accelero Hybrid to put on the video card and I'll probably delid the 4770K and then mount the H110 cooler I have waiting in the wings. I'll post a separate thread once I get going on the modded system.
> 
> l8r)


Been playing with various OC settings. Was able to get a stable 1080MHz GPU and 1300MHz Memory OC with AMD's Overdrive. I could get the memory to run faster, but saw no improvement in performance. Next up was Asus GPU Tweak, which does not seem to work well on my system - netted me a few black screens and a Windows recovery. However after then tinkering with MSI Afterburner, it seems that the biggest limiting factor (apart from the stock cooler design itself) is AMD's fan control. Once I configured a custom fan profile in MSI Afterburner, things started running much more stable. Final OC is 1100MHz GPU and 1500MHz memory. Updated benchmarks are (stock 290 | unlocked to 290x | final OC):

Unigine Heaven (avg fps): 50.6 | 53.1 | 57.6
Unigine Valley (avg fps): 57.2 | 60.2 | 66.0

Each run is the last in a series of three. As an added bonus, running the more aggressive fan profile netted a marked improvement in the overall power consumption of my system. I have the system plugged in to a Kill-a-watt, and running the AMD fan control, my power draw fluctuates between 500 - 542 watts; with the custom profile it never gets above 500 watts, instead it hovers between 470-498 watts. GPU temp also doesn't get above 82 degrees or so, whereas the AMD fan control lets it get up to 93 degrees on my system. Granted, the custom fan profile isn't for the quiet minded, but it does work. It also makes me call BS on AMD targeting 95 degrees - yes it's noisier to turn the fans up, but the card runs faster and draws less power. That's a win-win in my book.

l8r)


----------



## blak24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludikraut*
> 
> Been playing with various OC settings. Was able to get a stable 1080MHz GPU and 1300MHz Memory OC with AMD's Overdrive. I could get the memory to run faster, but saw no improvement in performance. Next up was Asus GPU Tweak, which does not seem to work well on my system - netted me a few black screens and a Windows recovery. However after then tinkering with MSI Afterburner, it seems that the biggest limiting factor (apart from the stock cooler design itself) is AMD's fan control. Once I configured a custom fan profile in MSI Afterburner, things started running much more stable. Final OC is 1100MHz GPU and 1500MHz memory. Updated benchmarks are (stock 290 | unlocked to 290x | final OC):
> 
> Unigine Heaven (avg fps): 50.6 | 53.1 | 57.6
> Unigine Valley (avg fps): 57.2 | 60.2 | 66.0
> 
> Each run is the last in a series of three. As an added bonus, running the more aggressive fan profile netted a marked improvement in the overall power consumption of my system. I have the system plugged in to a Kill-a-watt, and running the AMD fan control, my power draw fluctuates between 500 - 542 watts; with the custom profile it never gets above 500 watts, instead it hovers between 470-498 watts. GPU temp also doesn't get above 82 degrees or so, whereas the AMD fan control lets it get up to 93 degrees on my system. Granted, the custom fan profile isn't for the quiet minded, but it does work. It also makes me call BS on AMD targeting 95 degrees - yes it's noisier to turn the fans up, but the card runs faster and draws less power. That's a win-win in my book.
> 
> l8r)


Did you get that OC result with the Asus 290X BIOS from the open post?
'Cause I tried OCing mine (Gigabyte unlocked with Elpida mem), but at 1100Mhz Core and 1300Mhz mem I get artifacts with temps like 80°C. How's that?









EDIT: Are you referring to STOCK voltages? I'm referring to that, for me it's about 1,1V

EDIT 2: I also noticed that I have random GPU Load DROPS from 100% to 0 for 1/10 second. Some days ago with previous Valley benchs I did not get these drops... I also have power limit to +50 in MSI Afterburner but it did not change anything.


----------



## ontariotl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalHit*
> 
> OK i updated Asus BIOS but flickering in Starcraft 2 still happening .. I does not happen at default 290 BIOS...
> 
> Anyone else tried Starcraft 2? Its the only app im seeing any flickering on
> 
> Edit: OK flickering textures started on stock BIOS for 290 ... anyone else can try ? .. everything else artifact free


If it has the issue on both 290 and 290x and StarCraft 2 is the only problem, I would say its more of a driver issue than the card. If it was the card, those issues should pop up in other benchmarks or games.

Sorry I dont have sc2 to verify your issue.


----------



## grandpatzer

If remember correct my core said 2020 when I opened aircooler and installed waterblock, I guess it's locked?


----------



## CriticalHit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ontariotl*
> 
> If it has the issue on both 290 and 290x and StarCraft 2 is the only problem, I would say its more of a driver issue than the card. If it was the card, those issues should pop up in other benchmarks or games.
> 
> Sorry I dont have sc2 to verify your issue.


Yes, im assuming that too.... Ive updated to Beta 9.4 Drivers, and gone back to 290x BIOS .... ive had the occasional crash at desktop on 9.2 so will see how it goes now ..

Starcraft 2 was a little dodgy with my 5850's as well - glitchy cursor etc and there were texture swapping issues in earlier versions ... think will hold off on overclocks until we get a solid WHQL


----------



## beonfilms

Help me out guys. I installed a gelid icy vision rev 2 on my xfx r9 290 @290x but the fans are stuck at 100%, but msi afterburner says it's at 20%.



EDIT: Fixed it by using the included 4 pin to 3 pin adapter and connected it to my built-in fan controller from the define r4. Runs on 5v, incredble quiet and 30 degrees idle.


----------



## airisom2

Yeah, the gelid doesn't have pwm fans, so it either runs at 100% when use, or at 0% when zero core kicks in.


----------



## hotrod717

Fan controller is great idea.


----------



## ZeppeMan

Is it normal that memory stays at 1250Mhz? Only when my screen goes idle it goes to 300Mhz.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daveleaf*
> 
> I don't know, but it was cheaper than 3M 8815 tape, and had good reviews on other threads here. Supposed to be thinner and stronger than 3m tape
> 
> vrm is 61 and 71 respectively, but GPU never goes above 41~42. Not bad for i5 and 290 on single 200mm rad in my prodigy.
> 
> I am sure that will go down once I get read sinks on them.
> 
> P.S. thats 3rd vid card without taking apart the loop. I am now the master of hotswapping vid card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: OC results
> Best I can do stock without sink here yet, but dont think it matters, as I never broke 45C GPU and 75C and 65C on vrm.
> I hope thats a decent score


That's rather cool, nice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daveleaf*
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SEKISUI-5760-Thermal-Adhesive-Tape-Double-Sided-8-x1-3-Strips-/151110335023?pt=US_Thermal_Compounds_Supplies&hash=item232ee0ba2f
> 
> Id use that instead, so that in the future you can remove the sinks without damage to chips,


I'll be using an Akasa tape, it's pretty thin, should work. Or the 3M stuff that Enzotech bundles.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I'd be more worried about vrm temps.
> 
> @ Daveleaf - Not really, your card is throttling.


It doesn't seem to me that it is throttling during load...


----------



## ludikraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blak24*
> 
> Did you get that OC result with the Asus 290X BIOS from the open post?
> 'Cause I tried OCing mine (Gigabyte unlocked with Elpida mem), but at 1100Mhz Core and 1300Mhz mem I get artifacts with temps like 80°C. How's that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Are you referring to STOCK voltages? I'm referring to that, for me it's about 1,1V
> 
> EDIT 2: I also noticed that I have random GPU Load DROPS from 100% to 0 for 1/10 second. Some days ago with previous Valley benchs I did not get these drops... I also have power limit to +50 in MSI Afterburner but it did not change anything.


OC results are using the ASUS 290X bios from first post. I run at stock voltages, which seem to get no higher than ~1.14V according to GPU-Z. I got artifacts at 1100MHz and 1250MHz mem using the catalyst OC tools. In my case a more aggressive fan profile is all it took to go to a stable 1100/1500. I'll have to check the logs, but I do seem to get the occasional GPU load drop; when I was monitoring the system power draw, it would drop to below 400W on occasion for one reading on the Kill-a-watt. I had an MSoft alert go off in one of the tests, which minimized the full-screen test - I saw my power drop to like 220W and was like - ***?!? until I realized that the test had paused.

l8r)


----------



## Babs

ppl need help








what am I doing wrong...
Tnx


----------



## beonfilms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babs*
> 
> ppl need help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what am I doing wrong...
> Tnx


use atifla~1.exe instead of atiflash.exe.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> That's rather cool, nice.
> I'll be using an Akasa tape, it's pretty thin, should work. Or the 3M stuff that Enzotech bundles.
> It doesn't seem to me that it is throttling during load...


According to the gpu usage it is. Unless, that screen shot wasn't taken right after the bench.


----------



## Babs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beonfilms*
> 
> use atifla~1.exe instead of atiflash.exe.


tnx sir


----------



## Daveleaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> According to the gpu usage it is. Unless, that screen shot wasn't taken right after the bench.


No its not, I opened up MSI AF after the run to show clocks, had it closed during run as not to interfere. I had GPUZ running as it better for easy reading max values.

It was 100% load, no throttling. I had it high as 72 fps, at 1250, 1250, but crashed valley, 1 out of 3 runs would complete, and I dont want to bump mem above 1250 until I get sinks on them

And I generally don't tend to touch voltage.


----------



## Thanos1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adrian040886*
> 
> Temps on my VRM r about 50deg but i ordered:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251276709586?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200721651815?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> so next week do some upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now running without and its fine


i had used this phobya kit on my previous card.when i tried to take it off in order to install the original cooler,guess what happened to one of the vrms.
i would also say go with the thermal tape think.


----------



## blak24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludikraut*
> 
> OC results are using the ASUS 290X bios from first post. I run at stock voltages, which seem to get no higher than ~1.14V according to GPU-Z. I got artifacts at 1100MHz and 1250MHz mem using the catalyst OC tools. In my case a more aggressive fan profile is all it took to go to a stable 1100/1500. I'll have to check the logs, but I do seem to get the occasional GPU load drop; when I was monitoring the system power draw, it would drop to below 400W on occasion for one reading on the Kill-a-watt. I had an MSoft alert go off in one of the tests, which minimized the full-screen test - I saw my power drop to like 220W and was like - ***?!? until I realized that the test had paused.
> 
> l8r)


Thanks for your reply. I get some minor artifacts at 1100/1300 using Afterburner, with GPU temp stuck at 77°C. Don't know, I was thinking yours chip is lucky and mine is not. Don't know what could be in other cases. I will try with same clocks but with lower temps, just to know if lowering temps artifacts may vanish.

EDIT: I mean, what is causing artifacts? Too high freq. with the selected VCore, too high temps? I tried now 1100/1300 with fan at 65% and I got very few artifacts, temps 5°C less than before (72°C instead of 77°C). Will it be different OCing more memories (1400Mhz for example) and less the Core without having artifacts?


----------



## bronzodiriace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Yeah, the gelid doesn't have pwm fans, so it either runs at 100% when use, or at 0% when zero core kicks in.


Is possible to mount the gelid keeping the reference metal plate for chip and vrm?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blak24*
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I get some minor artifacts at 1100/1300 using Afterburner, with GPU temp stuck at 77°C. Don't know, I was thinking yours chip is lucky and mine is not. Don't know what could be in other cases. I will try with same clocks but with lower temps, just to know if lowering temps artifacts may vanish.


Lower temps could very well help, try running a bench at 100% fan speed.

My card artifacts at 1200 MHz core if the core goes over 62c. This is with maxed voltage.

Also, if you still artifact, try bumping the voltage by a bit. As long as your core and VRMs don't get too hot, it won't hurt anything.

Besides, the +100 mV limit in MSI AB is weak. Hawaii can handle much more than that.

To above: No it is not. The ref plate is attached to the sink, you can't have one without the other unless you cut up the plate. Someone on OCN actually did that with an Accellero Hybrid, he said he got pretty good VRM temps.

Keep in mind that you obviously can't RMA if you do that.


----------



## blazestalker100

Its a sapphire 290. May it unlock?


----------



## DarknightOCR

nop.

is locked


----------



## blazestalker100

soooo, installing this:
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/148858/sapphire-r9290-4096-131112.html

Will unlock voltage control?


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bronzodiriace*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Yeah, the gelid doesn't have pwm fans, so it either runs at 100% when use, or at 0% when zero core kicks in.
> 
> 
> 
> Is possible to mount the gelid keeping the reference metal plate for chip and vrm?
Click to expand...

Nope. Be prepared to cut up the unisink if you want to do that.

What you can do is modify the vrm heatsink that comes with the gelid (it doesn't fit on the card in its stock form).

First, you get a dremel with a drill bit small enough to spin inside the holes on either side of the vrm heatsink, and you drill them out on each side so that it'll line up with the holes on the pcb. Don't make the hole too big, or the screws that come with it won't be able to fit on there. Afterwards, you get some sandpaper and you file down the extreme left and right sides of the heatsink that are raised. That's what I did, and the temps really improved, and since you can screw in the heatsink, you don't have to worry about it falling off the thermal adhesive anymore.


----------



## Imprezzion

I cut up my stock coolers heatsink and ripped the VRM cooling parts (top and main) off of it.

Then put my Accelero Hybrid on with the VRAM heatsinks from it and temps are amazing.

Super low noise and just 60c core and 63c VRM @ 1.412v (1.3v after droop) 1170Mhz core and 6000Mhz VRAM.

Now all I need is a BIOS with a bit more volts or less vdroop. I want the full 1.4v.


----------



## carlovfx

Does anyone know where to download Hawaiinfo 1.2? Looks like all the links are broken.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazestalker100*
> 
> soooo, installing this:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/148858/sapphire-r9290-4096-131112.html
> 
> Will unlock voltage control?


All the cards/BIOSes have unlocked voltage control, you just need to use the new beta Afterburner. Or flash an Asus BIOS and use GPUTweak.


----------



## Imprezzion

Is there a way to get a bit more volts or less vdroop?

PT3.ROM BIOS? I read that that has no droop?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

If I understand correctly, PT3 compensates for droop by feeding your gpu more volts than you tell to.
PT1 gets rid of volt limits and throttling.

Unless you're under ln2 I'd stay away from PT3, you have more control over voltage with PT1.


----------



## beonfilms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlovfx*
> 
> Does anyone know where to download Hawaiinfo 1.2? Looks like all the links are broken.


https://www.mediafire.com/?balyl7c1i8hfv0m

Here you go.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlovfx*
> 
> Does anyone know where to download Hawaiinfo 1.2? Looks like all the links are broken.


Use Internet Explorer to get the links to work. For some reason, Chrome doesn't like the file hosting website tx12 used.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Is there a way to get a bit more volts or less vdroop?
> 
> PT3.ROM BIOS? I read that that has no droop?


Don't use PT3. I've read that it can actually feed more volts on your card than what it's supposed to. If you want more volts, use the PT1 bios. It allows control up to 2v, has no TDP limits, and no gpu boost/throttling, just raw clockspeeds.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Use Internet Explorer to get the links to work. For some reason, Chrome doesn't like the file hosting website tx12 used.


I do use Chrome by myself and I'v got no problems with rghost so far.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> I do use Chrome by myself and I'v got no problems with rghost so far.


Hmmm, it may be a regional thing. I was actually able to download hawaii info 1.1 from rghost using chrome, but when I tried the next day, all of the links didn't work, whereas IE did.


----------



## anteante

Which is the best 290X rom out there if there is any differences except voltage?


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beonfilms*
> 
> https://www.mediafire.com/?balyl7c1i8hfv0m
> Here you go.


IOMap.sys and IOMap64.sys from Memory info package must be added to this pack for the app to work properly. For some systems it will work w/o driver files included, for others it will fail.


----------



## beonfilms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> IOMap.sys and IOMap64.sys from Memory info package must be added to this pack for the app to work properly. For some systems it will work w/o driver files included, for others it will fail.


Yeah I noticed, link is updated.


----------



## KEN-

hawaiinfo12 results
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F9000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
xfx 290 can anyone tell me if my card can be unlock or not? =/


----------



## beonfilms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEN-*
> 
> hawaiinfo12 results
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F9000005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> xfx 290 can anyone tell me if my card can be unlock or not? =/


Nope sorry sir your card is locked and can't be unlocked


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Use Internet Explorer to get the links to work. For some reason, Chrome doesn't like the file hosting website tx12 used.
> Don't use PT3. I've read that it can actually feed more volts on your card than what it's supposed to. If you want more volts, use the PT1 bios. It allows control up to 2v, has no TDP limits, and no gpu boost/throttling, just raw clockspeeds.


Thanks, flashing it now









Now just to find out how to make GPU Tweak apply clocks on startup.


----------



## beonfilms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Thanks, flashing it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just to find out how to make GPU Tweak apply clocks on startup.


You can mod the 290X bios to apply the higher clock rates.


----------



## blazestalker100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> All the cards/BIOSes have unlocked voltage control, you just need to use the new beta Afterburner. Or flash an Asus BIOS and use GPUTweak.


ok thanks. Downloading the beta now.
I used GPUtweak.

Will that bios update do anything else than increasing the fan speed?
and is there any charts showing overvoltage results with stock fan? and aftermarket fans?


----------



## Imprezzion

Hmm I'm having wierd problems with PT1 and voltages higher then 1.412v...

When I apply voltage higher then 1.412v, like, 1.500v, load voltage is about 1.36v. Temps don't even reach 70c for neither core nor VRM's yet but my screen keeps going off and on. Like it keeps losing and regaining signal.

When there's no video load screen stays on but as soon as I load it it randomly black screens and comes back and it loops like that.

Lolwhat.

EDIT: 1450mv is acting normal though.


----------



## KEN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beonfilms*
> 
> Nope sorry sir your card is locked and can't be unlocked


alright thanks


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Hmm I'm having wierd problems with PT1 and voltages higher then 1.412v...
> 
> When I apply voltage higher then 1.412v, like, 1.500v, load voltage is about 1.36v. Temps don't even reach 70c for neither core nor VRM's yet but my screen keeps going off and on. Like it keeps losing and regaining signal.
> 
> When there's no video load screen stays on but as soon as I load it it randomly black screens and comes back and it loops like that.
> 
> Lolwhat.
> 
> EDIT: 1450mv is acting normal though.


Whats the ASIC score of your card?


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SultanOfWalmart*
> 
> Whats the ASIC score of your card?


68.3%. It's a unlocked 290, dunno if that makes a difference.
But it need about 1.440v (setpoint, ~1.31v actual) to do 1200Mhz stable and I can handle it temp wise. Just that the card won't run normally without getting the flashing screen above 1.412v.


----------



## adrian040886

My Powercolor unlocked at friday with AC Twin Turbo II overclocked see picture


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> 68.3%. It's a unlocked 290, dunno if that makes a difference.
> But it need about 1.440v (setpoint, ~1.31v actual) to do 1200Mhz stable and I can handle it temp wise. Just that the card won't run normally without getting the flashing screen above 1.412v.


That looks about right. Mine is 67.9% and it doesn't make any difference how much voltage you pump into it, it has stability issue with anything higher than 1200 on the core. So far, the max it will do is 1200/[email protected] on the ASUS 290x BIOS; temps never go above 75C on core, 53-55C on VRMs. With PT1 you can get up to 2v on the core, but I haven't tried going higher than 1.45 because it did not improve anything that could be done with 1.41 so I just flashed it back to the ASUS bios. Also, with PT1 there is no low-power state, so its constantly chugging along at whatever speed it's set on...which almost doubles the wattage of my PC while idling from ~260w to ~570w (waske of $$ on power bill).

Just a bit of a dud chip


----------



## Jeclub

I got my 290 Club3D to unlock and I don't the benchmarks from my 290 to prove it, but I was wondering if the pt1 bios can damage your card if I were to run it 24/7 as my main bios. Some were saying that just using that bios can damage the card so can anyone confirm for me because the original 290x unlocking thread I saw a week ago had like 60 pages so I read through it all, but the new official one airisom2 made in response to that one is much longer. I also haven't tampered with my voltages left everything on stock for the pt1 bios except core clock which stable @1025 and memclock which is at 5500.


----------



## bronxnua

I got my Powercolor R290 from ebay from Newegg. I flashed it with Powercolor R290x and have unlocked the shaders so that means it is now R290x Sweet


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeclub*
> 
> I got my 290 Club3D to unlock and I don't the benchmarks from my 290 to prove it, but I was wondering if the pt1 bios can damage your card if I were to run it 24/7 as my main bios. Some were saying that just using that bios can damage the card so can anyone confirm for me because the original 290x unlocking thread I saw a week ago had like 60 pages so I read through it all, but the new official one airisom2 made in response to that one is much longer. I also haven't tampered with my voltages left everything on stock for the pt1 bios except core clock which stable @1025 and memclock which is at 5500.


As long as you don't go stupid with the voltages, you will be fine. I don't recommend the bios for 24/7 usage, though. It's not that it will damage your card, it's just that it will draw a lot of power, being as there is only one clockspeed/voltage setting. It will always run at the speed you set it, be it when your computer is idling, watching movies, etc. When I had my 290 with the gelid cooler, the idle temps went up from 35C to around 50C while using PT1, iirc.

If you want an everyday bios to use, then the Asus version is the best balance. You get to use Asus' gpu tweak software, which gives you a more realistic voltage limit, the card will idle without drawing a lot of power, and your temps will be lower.


----------



## bronxnua

so now that I unlocked the shaders it is a R290X


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> As long as you don't go stupid with the voltages, you will be fine. I don't recommend the bios for 24/7 usage, though. It's not that it will damage your card, it's just that it will draw a lot of power, being as there is only one clockspeed/voltage setting. It will always run at the speed you set it, be it when your computer is idling, watching movies, etc. When I had my 290 with the gelid cooler, the idle temps went up from 35C to around 50C while using PT1, iirc.
> 
> If you want an everyday bios to use, then the Asus version is the best balance. You get to use Asus' gpu tweak software, which gives you a more realistic voltage limit, the card will idle without drawing a lot of power, and your temps will be lower.


ahmm what you mean byy asus bios sir? the not moded default asus 290x bios? and if i use that sir its ok to leave my card using that bios as 290x?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> ahmm what you mean byy asus bios sir? the not moded default asus 290x bios? and if i use that sir its ok to leave my card using that bios as 290x?


The stock Asus BIOS, used with GPU Tweak, allows higher voltage than Afterburner. It's safer to use that long-term than the PT1. You won't need more voltage than GPU Tweak can provide unless you are doing benchmarking.


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I cut up my stock coolers heatsink and ripped the VRM cooling parts (top and main) off of it.
> 
> Then put my Accelero Hybrid on with the VRAM heatsinks from it and temps are amazing.
> 
> Super low noise and just 60c core and 63c VRM @ 1.412v (1.3v after droop) 1170Mhz core and 6000Mhz VRAM.
> 
> Now all I need is a BIOS with a bit more volts or less vdroop. I want the full 1.4v.


Finally, someone else chopped up the stock sink!









Mind sharing some pictures? I'd really like to see your results.

Here's pics of my somewhat sloppy hacksaw job (first spoiler):
http://www.overclock.net/t/1436497/official-amd-r9-290x-290-owners-club/7590#post_21246084

Thanks


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The stock Asus BIOS, used with GPU Tweak, allows higher voltage than Afterburner. It's safer to use that long-term than the PT1. You won't need more voltage than GPU Tweak can provide unless you are doing benchmarking.


i see can you give me the link sir on where to download asus 290x bios? not the pt1 bios...

thanks sir


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> i see can you give me the link sir on where to download asus 290x bios? not the pt1 bios...
> 
> thanks sir


I used the one from the first post here:

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18552408


----------



## ludikraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blak24*
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I get some minor artifacts at 1100/1300 using Afterburner, with GPU temp stuck at 77°C. Don't know, I was thinking yours chip is lucky and mine is not. Don't know what could be in other cases. I will try with same clocks but with lower temps, just to know if lowering temps artifacts may vanish.
> 
> EDIT: I mean, what is causing artifacts? Too high freq. with the selected VCore, too high temps? I tried now 1100/1300 with fan at 65% and I got very few artifacts, temps 5°C less than before (72°C instead of 77°C). Will it be different OCing more memories (1400Mhz for example) and less the Core without having artifacts?


On mine artifacts are definitely related to GPU temps, which is where the custom fan profile came in handy. IIRC, on Valley the GPU hits about 72 degrees using the higher fan speeds. I start getting artifacts in the 80 degree range. If you're still getting artifacts with lower GPU tempts, you might try something like 1080/1500. Seems to me that the memory OC is less sensitive than the GPU OC.

l8r)


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> i see can you give me the link sir on where to download asus 290x bios? not the pt1 bios...
> 
> thanks sir


It's in the OP, along with the PT1/PT3 bioses.


----------



## airisom2

The Gelid GC-2 TIM looks pretty much identical to the 290/x's OEM TIM for those who are wondering. AS5 is a bit darker. Just make sure to apply triple you would originally do when you want to RMA it (if you're one of the guys going water/aftermarket air)







They like to drown the die in TIM.


----------



## iamhollywood5

My *XFX* R9 290 *rev 1.1* ordered from *Amazon* on *November 23* is *unlockable*!!









Now for the bad news: Crappy ASIC of 68.1% (a bit worse than the 76.3% of the first 290 I tried) and it has Elpida memory. But hey, beggers can't be choosers.

Anyways, off to redeem BF4 and order a waterblock!

UPDATE: A couple of concerns. I saw the card idling at 49C!!! Idle voltage is .984v, is that what everyone else has at idle? This is with the stock 290 BIOS.


----------



## Forceman

Yes, they idle hot on air so they can run silently.


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> My *XFX* R9 290 *rev 1.1* ordered from *Amazon* on *November 23* is *unlockable*!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the bad news: Crappy ASIC of 68.1% (a bit worse than the 76.3% of the first 290 I tried) and it has Elpida memory. But hey, beggers can't be choosers.
> 
> Anyways, off to redeem BF4 and order a waterblock!
> 
> UPDATE: A couple of concerns. I saw the card idling at 49C!!! Idle voltage is .984v, is that what everyone else has at idle? This is with the stock 290 BIOS.


flash it with 290x bios, it will idle at lower .961v. strangely.

I would use this review sample amd bios http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/147007/ati-r9290x-4096-131003-2.html

compared to 7900 series, 290 cards has 7 times the idle power draw as shown in gpuz vddc 1.5w vs 7w.

Agreeing with the reviews which show 290 have very high power draw when playing back video.

I would also use afterburner to set up custom fan profile.
amd allows 290 to idle at up to 50c on 20% fan. strangely too.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

290/290x does draw a massive amount of power.... With one single (aleit overvolted) 290, my rig is up to 530w power draw at the outlet.. Enough to make the lights in my room dim.


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> 290/290x does draw a massive amount of power.... With one single (aleit overvolted) 290, my rig is up to 530w power draw at the outlet.. Enough to make the lights in my room dim.


Yeah, according to Killawatt, my PC is drawing 680 watt at full load with a [email protected] and a [email protected]/1550 1.412v.


----------



## blak24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludikraut*
> 
> On mine artifacts are definitely related to GPU temps, which is where the custom fan profile came in handy. IIRC, on Valley the GPU hits about 72 degrees using the higher fan speeds. I start getting artifacts in the 80 degree range. If you're still getting artifacts with lower GPU tempts, you might try something like 1080/1500. Seems to me that the memory OC is less sensitive than the GPU OC.
> 
> l8r)


Yes I will try using 1080 core instead of 1100. I already tried with 1080/1400 at 77 degrees and I got no atifacts, so it would also run at 1500. Thank you again









P.S: what is ASIC? I searched through Google and I wasn't able to understand what does it mean.


----------



## Imprezzion

Guys, is there any way to make afterburner run 1.412v with the ASUS BIOS?

I'm getting SO fed up and sick of ASUS GPU Tweak not being able to save and start clocks with Wndows...


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blak24*
> 
> Yes I will try using 1080 core instead of 1100. I already tried with 1080/1400 at 77 degrees and I got no atifacts, so it would also run at 1500. Thank you again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S: what is ASIC? I searched through Google and I wasn't able to understand what does it mean.


Basically all you need to know:

*ASIC & overclocking*
High ASIC:
- Needs less voltage for stock clock
- Good OC on stock voltage
- Adding voltage has smaller effect on Max OC
- Runs hotter + less temperature sensitive
- Good for air coolers because it can reach higher clocks on voltages that are acceptable for air.

Low ASIC:
- Needs more voltage for stock clock
- Poor OC on stock voltage
- Max OC scales very well with added voltage
- Runs cooler + more temperature sensitive
- Good for water coolers because it can reach extreme clock speeds on the voltages allowed by water.


----------



## blak24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Basically all you need to know:
> 
> *ASIC & overclocking*
> High ASIC:
> - Needs less voltage for stock clock
> - Good OC on stock voltage
> - Adding voltage has smaller effect on Max OC
> - Runs hotter + less temperature sensitive
> - Good for air coolers because it can reach higher clocks on voltages that are acceptable for air.
> 
> Low ASIC:
> - Needs more voltage for stock clock
> - Poor OC on stock voltage
> - Max OC scales very well with added voltage
> - Runs cooler + more temperature sensitive
> - Good for water coolers because it can reach extreme clock speeds on the voltages allowed by water.


And how to check for that? There's a scale between 0 and 100? your card has an ASIC of..? A 290(X) which ASIC should have? Is there an average result? Sorry for my silly questions.

EDIT: I found that GPU-Z will show ASIC, then I would just know if there's an average on 290(X).


----------



## SamEkinci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Basically all you need to know:
> 
> *ASIC & overclocking*
> High ASIC:
> - Needs less voltage for stock clock
> - Good OC on stock voltage
> - Adding voltage has smaller effect on Max OC
> - Runs hotter + less temperature sensitive
> - Good for air coolers because it can reach higher clocks on voltages that are acceptable for air.
> 
> Low ASIC:
> - Needs more voltage for stock clock
> - Poor OC on stock voltage
> - Max OC scales very well with added voltage
> - Runs cooler + more temperature sensitive
> - Good for water coolers because it can reach extreme clock speeds on the voltages allowed by water.


This is also my concern, I am waiting for a replacement card to see if it unlocks, however my current cards ASIC is 76.8% and is locked. At default voltage it overclocks to 1170Mhz GPU and 1300Mhz memory stable.

So if replacement card unlocks and has lower than 70% it will come to benchmarks to make a decision.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blak24*
> 
> And how to check for that? There's a scale between 0 and 100? your card has an ASIC of..? A 290(X) which ASIC should have? Is there an average result? Sorry for my silly questions.
> 
> EDIT: I found that GPU-Z will show ASIC, then I would just know if there's an average on 290(X).


290 and 290x are same silicons and same chips arent they? So I assume ASIC stands same for both..

290 and 290x are same silicons and same chips arent they? So I assume ASIC stands same for both..


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blak24*
> 
> And how to check for that? There's a scale between 0 and 100? your card has an ASIC of..? A 290(X) which ASIC should have? Is there an average result? Sorry for my silly questions.
> 
> EDIT: I found that GPU-Z will show ASIC, then I would just know if there's an average on 290(X).


You're questions aren't silly, I'm glad to help.

Not enough people have revealed their 290 ASIC scores yet so I don't know what the average is. But yes the scale ranges from 0 to 100, but you'll probably never see an ASIC below 50 because a core below 50 would definitely fail testing. If we consider ALL gpu's, not just the 290s, the average is about 75. If you're going with air cooling, the best ASIC for you would be 80+. If you're going with watercooling, the best ASIC for you would be 70-75. If you are using extreme cooling like LN2, the best ASIC is 50-65.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

My card has an asic of 70.3% iirc.

For reference, currently running 1200/6500 @1.28v actual with Gelid cooler, will hopefully be going under water sometime soon.


----------



## maynard14

ok guys ive done some bench marks : using windows 8 64 bit pro

here i test r9 290 stock bios, asus r9 290x pT1 bios and r9 290x xfx bios

tomb raider:

*stock xfx 290 bios :*

max fps : 90 ave fps : 68

*asus pt1 r9 290x bios:*

max fps: 96 ave fps: 74.8

*xfx 290x bios:*

max fps: 92 ave fps: 74

what you think guys?

haha asus pt1 rom is the best ,. but they say it is power hungry even in idle

and lastly here is my gpuz screen shot on *XFX 290x BIOS* _with fan on auto_


----------



## JSTe

My XFX 290 arrived today and it sure looks unlockable. Still have to wait a few weeks for the Accelero Xtreme III


----------



## JSTe

Sure enough, it did unlock!



Metro: Last Light benchmarks @ 1000Mhz/1250Mhz:

290 non-flashed: Avg: 41 - Min: 34 - Max: 57

290 flashed to 290x: Avg: 43 - Min: 34 - Max: 60

I ran these several times for consistency.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSTe*
> 
> Sure enough, it did unlock!
> 
> 
> 
> Metro: Last Light benchmarks @ 1000Mhz/1250Mhz:
> 
> 290 non-flashed: Avg: 41 - Min: 34 - Max: 57
> 
> 290 flashed to 290x: Avg: 43 - Min: 34 - Max: 60
> 
> I ran these several times for consistency.


Looks good man, Gratz

Im noticing XFX has the most unlocked cards as of now...


----------



## blak24

Ok guys I've just checked and my card has an ASIC of 81,6%







Is that possible that it can't handle 1100/1300 (works good at 1080/1400) with temps above almost 70°C at stock voltage? It looks strange


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blak24*
> 
> Ok guys I've just checked and my card has an ASIC of 81,6%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that possible that it can't handle 1100/1300 with temps above almost 70°C at stock voltage? It looks strange


ASIC quality dont really determine overclocking.








AMD even dismiss ASIC quality as a factor.

my 290 flashed is 77.4% and i can only clock stable 1055/1325 at stock voltage before artifacts.


----------



## blak24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> ASIC quality dont really determine overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD even dismiss ASIC quality as a factor.
> 
> my 290 flashed is 77.4% and i can only clock stable 1055/1325 at stock voltage before artifacts.


Ok then, thank you


----------



## arfurtado

Is there a 290x overclock official thread?

I am hitting 1240mhz on the core, watercooled by h100i... XFX 290 flashed to 290x...


----------



## beonfilms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arfurtado*
> 
> Is there a 290x overclock official thread?
> 
> I am hitting 1240mhz on the core, watercooled by h100i... XFX 290 flashed to 290x...


Ohh look at the kid with the golden chip boo boooo!
Naah kidding that are some beast clocks man. What voltage are you using on the core?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beonfilms*
> 
> Ohh look at the kid with the golden chip boo boooo!
> Naah kidding that are some beast clocks man. What voltage are you using on the core?


Yeah what are your volts?


----------



## blak24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arfurtado*
> 
> Is there a 290x overclock official thread?
> 
> I am hitting 1240mhz on the core, watercooled by h100i... XFX 290 flashed to 290x...


Can you please also post your ASIC from GPU-Z? Right click on the window title on GPU-Z and just click "Read ASIC Info..."

Thank you


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

1240 MHz is impressive, I'd love to see some benches and screens.

Also, what is your cooling method and voltage?


----------



## devilhead

today recieved 2x290 from club3d and both are locked, damn thats bad, and both have Elpidia memory... asic 75 and 81, before i had xfx 290, so tryed to compare those cards at valley, so its really wierd with xfx 290 1120/1350 fps was 67.9 and with club3d 290 1100/1350 63.2fps, thats really wierd, maybe club3d has really bad bios...


----------



## arfurtado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blak24*
> 
> Can you please also post your ASIC from GPU-Z? Right click on the window title on GPU-Z and just click "Read ASIC Info..."
> 
> Thank you


I'm at work now, but it's 71.8 if I'm not mistaken...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Yeah what are your volts?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beonfilms*
> 
> Ohh look at the kid with the golden chip boo boooo!
> Naah kidding that are some beast clocks man. What voltage are you using on the core?


MAX VOLTS as allowed by GPU Tweak, 1410 I guess (sorry, @work). I upped crazy like this because I watercooled the board, and I have a decent ghetto vrm heatsink.
Also, very important to unlock the Power settings... 150%.
When you do this, be very careful with your VRM's... I was getting temps around 80C on the VRM's when gaming with reasonable overclocks (1100core, +30mv), but when using the settings above the card went from drawing around 190W to 320W, even peaking 371W.... So VRM temps went up like crazy, hitting 105C 109C with undervolted fan... Upped it and managed to get 98C under load... Which is not bad, but too hot for me. Will upgrade the VRM cooler and see what happens.

BTW is there really not an official overclock thread?

Cheers guys!! This card is awesome, just not the reference cooler...


----------



## arfurtado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> 1240 MHz is impressive, I'd love to see some benches and screens.
> 
> Also, what is your cooling method and voltage?


Cooling: Corsair H100i (google THE RED MOD and you'll see the installation type)
Voltages: See post above.
Temps: Stock: 47C. 1100mhz 48C. 1240mhz 52C

Benchs: I was benching on Valley, almost hit 3k (2986 or 2956 if I recall)... Stopped upping the overclock when artifacts started showing, and core voltage and power was maxed... Also, memory overclock is bad on my board, hitting 5200 from the original 5000... I can get it to work up to 6000, but in a few minutes the black screen crash happens.

Also, stable on valley does not mean stable on games...
For COD Ghosts I lowered it to 1220, or it would show small white artifacts.
BF4 did not load even at 1220, but will try and check the stable clock for it...

Don't be afraid of upping the voltage, it stabilizes your overclock. But if you are on the stock cooler, just leave it stock or you'll lose performance even.


----------



## Sprinkles169

Well this is strange. I got another XFX 290, which looks exactly the same as everyone elses stock. Same memory name and vendor, Elpdia. Though, the unlock did not quite seem to do it. I used the same exact method, with the new card alone in the same slot, using the loader that I did not touch since I unlocked the first card. Did XFX manage to fix it before I got another? It was just ordered from Newegg (same place) on Friday.

Heres what it looks like when switched to the ASUS bios.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprinkles169*
> 
> Well this is strange. I got another XFX 290, which looks exactly the same as everyone elses stock. Same memory name and vendor, Elpdia. Though, the unlock did not quite seem to do it. I used the same exact method, with the new card alone in the same slot, using the loader that I did not touch since I unlocked the first card. Did XFX manage to fix it before I got another? It was just ordered from Newegg (same place) on Friday.
> 
> Heres what it looks like when switched to the ASUS bios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Do you have your preflashed Hawaii numbers?


----------



## Sprinkles169

Good call there, they are slightly different.

First card: 015.039.000.006.003516 (113-C6711100-101_MBA)
Second: 015.039.000.007.003523 (113-C6711100-102_MBA)

And another screeny for effect, though I definitely don't see any other significant difference. They are in xfire on default BIOS now. They were not when I was flashing.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Think it's worth fishing through the list of other BIOS images?


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprinkles169*
> 
> Think it's worth fishing through the list of other BIOS images?


Try hawaiinfo to get lock status.


----------



## nievz

Is there a way to find out on the packaging if a Sapphire 290 is unlockable or not?


----------



## Sprinkles169

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Try hawaiinfo to get lock status.


Compatible adapters detected: 2
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8020005 RD2: 00000000

Ever so slight difference they snuck in there then?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprinkles169*
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 2
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8020005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> Ever so slight difference they snuck in there then?


The 2nd card is locked, your first one should unlock great!


----------



## Sprinkles169

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> The 2nd card is locked, your first one should unlock great!


That's disappointing. Oh well, guess I'll just go have fun with my first xfired cards.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprinkles169*
> 
> That's disappointing. Oh well, guess I'll just go have fun with my first xfired cards.


yeah its the luck of the draw,

sadly been kinda thinking of selling my unlocked XFX card, tho I already have a EK waterblock coming....

I have always been a fan boy of Nvidia, so a 780 classy looks good, and they seem to overclock a whole lot better in general... always like overclocking..

From everything i have seen the R290's 290x such at overclocking whether it be water or air...


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nievz*
> 
> Is there a way to find out on the packaging if a Sapphire 290 is unlockable or not?


No way. You can try to estimate something by serial number if you have reports on locked/unlocked cards in this batch. But it's always a lottery.


----------



## Dom99

Mine says:

Can't load library exeio.dll
Please move the program into correct folder and retry.

when I try to load the tool, any ideas?

EDIT Ah I see you need to paste it into the memory infos folder. Can someone direct me to where this would be on Windows 8?

Thanks


----------



## nievz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> No way. You can try to estimate something by serial number if you have reports on locked/unlocked cards in this batch. But it's always a lottery.


Sapphires here are $45 cheapper than xfx. I would like to get a former. I'll just play the lottery with that.


----------



## carlovfx

My first R9 290 got modified to R9 290X with the Asus Bios, the second one had to arrive today and I was a bit scared that it would not be unlockable.
Wanna know how did it end? They sent me a R9 290X instead of a R9 290, hahaha.
So i now have a proper R9 290X from XFX and a R9 290 flashed to Asus R9 290X.
Should I also flash the bios of the proper R9 290X to the Asus one?
Another question: in GPUZ the second card (the proper R9 290X) shows only 32bit bus width and 20 GB/S. Is this normal?
Also in the sensors tab the second card only shows Core Clock, Memory Clock, Temp, Fan Speed, RPM. Is it weird or it's normal?
I am waiting for the XSPC Razor R9 290 blocks to put them under water but first i wanna make sure with your help that everything is fine.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nievz*
> 
> Sapphires here are $45 cheapper than xfx. I would like to get a former. I'll just play the lottery with that.


I got my XFX card for 399.000 plus tax...


----------



## HardwareDecoder

So what card do I want to buy for a chance at unlocking to a 290x? an xfx? Does anyone have an unlockable one that they might want to sell me?


----------



## SamEkinci

Strike two.. Just got the replacement card from Amazon, another XFX R9 290 v1.1 and its also locked. It has ASIC of 73%.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamEkinci*
> 
> Strike two.. Just got the replacement card from Amazon, another XFX R9 290 v1.1 and its also locked. It has ASIC of 73%.


How did you return the first one, just tell them it wasn't working right? I wonder how many times they are gonna let you do that. They are pretty reasonable but i'd figure they will know something is up eventually.

This is why I want to buy one that is known to unlock


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> So what card do I want to buy for a chance at unlocking to a 290x? an xfx? Does anyone have an unlockable one that they might want to sell me?


Part of me wants to flip mine for like $50 more than what I paid for it, and part of me wants to keep it. A 290X with BF4, normally $580, for just $400 is flat out awesome. It would be really hard to give up that kind of value. The problem is, I really want G-sync, but I want it on my BenQ monitor and I have no idea whey they will be releasing G-sync modules for BenQ monitors. I'll probably stick with this 290 until then, and when it is finally released, I'll probably try to sell this 290 as a 290X for the same $400 I bought it for and break even, and then go get a GTX 780 Ti or something.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> ASIC quality dont really determine overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD even dismiss ASIC quality as a factor.
> 
> my 290 flashed is 77.4% and i can only clock stable 1055/1325 at stock voltage before artifacts.


There are definitely trends with ASIC, though.

No, all high ASIC arent "good" and so forth, but in general low ASIC performs well under water, and high ASIC well under air.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> How did you return the first one, just tell them it wasn't working right? I wonder how many times they are gonna let you do that. They are pretty reasonable but i'd figure they will know something is up eventually.
> 
> This is why I want to buy one that is known to unlock


He told them it didnt unlock lol (but they probably didnt understand what that meant)

None of them are 100% unlock, so if you want that, get the cyber monday 290x on Newegg for $500.


----------



## micax

what about this one:



it`s f900 ?

also my PC freeze when I start hawaii_info (


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micax*
> 
> what about this one:
> 
> 
> 
> it`s f900 ?
> 
> also my PC freeze when I start hawaii_info (


It's locked. Sorry! All 4 must be 8000005


----------



## Derpinheimer

Not unlockable

oops too late lol


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Part of me wants to flip mine for like $50 more than what I paid for it, and part of me wants to keep it. A 290X with BF4, normally $580, for just $400 is flat out awesome. It would be really hard to give up that kind of value. The problem is, I really want G-sync, but I want it on my BenQ monitor and I have no idea whey they will be releasing G-sync modules for BenQ monitors. I'll probably stick with this 290 until then, and when it is finally released, I'll probably try to sell this 290 as a 290X for the same $400 I bought it for and break even, and then go get a GTX 780 Ti or something.


i smell something burning.

oh, your pants on fire.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i smell something burning.
> 
> oh, your pants on fire.


uhmmm... What? I don't follow.

Anyways I just did a quick OC test. Set core to 1100Mhz and cranked TDP limit to 150%, left voltage at stock, and pegged the fan at 85%. Completed 2 full runs of Valley with no artifacts at all, core temp maxed out at 68C. Nothing monumental, but not bad for 68.1% ASIC. Haven't tried any games yet because I'm busy with end of the semester homework, and I also just did a refresh re-install of windows and I don't have any games installed. But 2 runs of valley at 1100 on stock voltage is pretty encouraging.

Also, screenies and validation:

Stock BIOS:


290X BIOS:


Validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/u8dww/

In my PC:


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> uhmmm... What? I don't follow.
> 
> Anyways I just did a quick OC test. Set core to 1100Mhz and cranked TDP limit to 150%, left voltage at stock, and pegged the fan at 85%. Completed 2 full runs of Valley with no artifacts at all, core temp maxed out at 68C. Nothing monumental, but not bad for 68.1% ASIC. Haven't tried any games yet because I'm busy with end of the semester homework, and I also just did a refresh re-install of windows and I don't have any games installed. But 2 runs of valley at 1100 on stock voltage is pretty encouraging.
> 
> Also, screenies and validation:
> 
> Stock BIOS:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 290X BIOS:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/u8dww/
> 
> In my PC:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


it's the gimmick -sync that you keep on pushing in AMD forums. why even bother use amd when you've got nothing good to say about it. the was how you were in the 7900 series cards.

one member complained about amd card whining and you come to the rescue saying all of them have horrendous whining. a member complained about a nvidia card whining, then you change your tune.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> it's the gimmick -sync that you keep on pushing in AMD forums. why even bother use amd when you've got nothing good to say about it. the was how you were in the 7900 series cards.
> 
> one member complained about amd card whining and you come to the rescue saying all of them have horrendous whining. a member complained about a nvidia card whining, then you change your tune.


uhhh what? I'm pretty darn happy with my 290X + BF4 for $400 that so far appears to be a decent clocker. Also I've only ever owned AMD. They just frustrated me sometimes, I'm not gonna deny that. But even if the frustrate me, you can't argue with their price/performance.

And I don't care if others thing G-sync is a gimmick. I'm not "pushing it" on anybody, I'm just explaining why I probably wouldn't keep this card very long. I really like the technology and it was something I've wanted to see for years. When I complain about my AMD cards I'm just reporting my own personal experience. If they've all had coil whine, why would I lie and say they don't? If all but one of my 7970s had low ASIC and sucked at OC'ing, why would I claim otherwise? And in the post you are referring to I was simply letting that user know that there wasn't anything technically wrong with his card.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> uhhh what? I'm pretty darn happy with my 290X + BF4 for $400 that so far appears to be a decent clocker. Also I've only ever owned AMD. They just frustrated me sometimes, I'm not gonna deny that. But even if the frustrate me, you can't argue with their price/performance.
> 
> And I don't care if others thing G-sync is a gimmick. I'm not "pushing it" on anybody, I'm just explaining why I probably wouldn't keep this card very long. I really like the technology and it was something I've wanted to see for years. When I complain about my AMD cards I'm just reporting my own personal experience. If they've all had coil whine, why would I lie and say they don't? If all but one of my 7970s had low ASIC and sucked at OC'ing, why would I claim otherwise? And in the post you are referring to I was simply letting that user know that there wasn't anything technically wrong with his card.




put out the fire, dude. the latter was an amd card.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> 
> 
> put out the fire, dude. the latter was an amd card.


I still don't understand the problem. I was being honest and reporting my experience. I only stated the truth. I have owned *A LOT* of AMD cards (I'm talking 10+ high-end cards in the last year) and every single one makes a buzzing noise when under load and a high-pitched squealing in situations where the frame rate is in the thousands. This most recent 290 has probably the mildest coil noise I've heard yet, but it's still there. I've never once said Nvidia doesn't have coil whine, they definitely do, but according to Nvidia owners I've talked to, it's more 50/50 with their cards and many are dead silent. Every single 7900 series and 290 series AMD card I've tried makes coil noise at stock clocks. Which i don't like, but I can tolerate if it's a good clocker at least.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> In my PC:


Why did you turn the WB 90º? That's only needed for Supremacy blocks, not for LTX blocks, IIRC.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> I still don't understand the problem. I was being honest and reporting my experience. I only stated the truth. I have owned *A LOT* of AMD cards (I'm talking 10+ high-end cards in the last year) and every single one makes a buzzing noise when under load and a high-pitched squealing in situations where the frame rate is in the thousands. This most recent 290 has probably the mildest coil noise I've heard yet, but it's still there. I've never once said Nvidia doesn't have coil whine, they definitely do, but according to Nvidia owners I've talked to, it's more 50/50 with their cards and many are dead silent. Every single 7900 series and 290 series AMD card I've tried makes coil noise at stock clocks. Which i don't like, but I can tolerate if it's a good clocker at least.


my 7950, 7970 and my 290 do not have coil whine. here is another member in the club . . .



what is this all highend amd cards have coil whine?


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> my 7950, 7970 and my 290 do not have coil whine. here is another member in the club . . .
> 
> 
> 
> what is this all highend amd cards have coil whine?


AIB Partners themselves have said that coil whine is partially due to a high power draw. These high-end cards draw a lot of power, obviously, but it can still be avoided with more attention to quality.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> AIB Partners themselves have said that coil whine is partially due to a high power draw. These high-end cards draw a lot of power, obviously, but it can still be avoided with more attention to quality.


whatever, dude. i am not really looking forward to your whining about the 290 in the future like you did to the 7900 series.


----------



## grunion

Some of these cards do have bad whine, matter of fact one of mine is obnoxiously loud.

I can actually hear it over 100% fan speed when in some game menus









My bad, 76% fan speed.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Some of these cards do have bad whine, matter of fact one of mine is obnoxiously loud.
> 
> I can actually hear it over 100% fan speed when in some game menus


my first 7950 had coil whine. i am not saying none of these cards have whine. what i don't like is when someone claims "all" AMD highend cards have horrendous coil whine, then promote gsync at the end.







.


----------



## Faksnima

Second XFX R9 290 from Amazon. Thought I'd try my luck once more - F801xxxxx







. I think I'm done trying. Got second free copy out of BF4 though, lol (it was not my intent to get multiple copies....may just give one away).


----------



## ZealotKi11er

My 290 did make some weird noise but once i changed the PC i can hear any coil whine. My HD 7970 only did if i upped the voltage to 1.3v. In some game menus too. I know this because my rig is silent with 800 RPM GTs. I can hear anything.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> my first 7950 had coil whine. i am not saying none of these cards have whine. what i don't like is when someone claims "all" AMD highend cards have horrendous coil whine, then promote gsync at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's honestly my first AMD card to suffer from this.
Many more NV cards I've owned had it.


----------



## adrian040886

Guys... my Powercolor R9 290 flashed friday last week 1150/1570 1.25V 77deg max temp on Accelero Twin Turbo II


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> my first 7950 had coil whine. i am not saying none of these cards have whine. what i don't like is when someone claims "all" AMD highend cards have horrendous coil whine, then promote gsync at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm sure not all AMD high-end cards have it. It's just that all mine have had it. I'm not trying to promote Nvidia, like I said I've only ever owned AMD graphics except for the Nvidia GPU in my laptop, and trust me I have my beefs with Nvidia as well (price gouging, locking down voltage, screwing over their early-adopter customers, etc).


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> I'm sure not all AMD high-end cards have it. It's just that all mine have had it. I'm not trying to promote Nvidia, like I said I've only ever owned AMD graphics except for the Nvidia GPU in my laptop, and trust me I have my beefs with Nvidia as well (price gouging, locking down voltage, screwing over their early-adopter customers, etc).


I had 3x 290, none have coil whine, but my 7970 at 1.25v have coil whine


----------



## Gir

Here's my newly arrived XFX 290

Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

What's the verdict?


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gir*
> 
> Here's my newly arrived XFX 290
> 
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> What's the verdict?


Unlockable! Flash that thing!









And hynix memory too! As long as you got a good ASIC, you hit the jackpot


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Unlockable! Flash that thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hynix memory too! As long as you got a good ASIC, you hit the jackpot


Whats the difference in Hynix and Elpida in memory?


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Whats the difference in Hynix and Elpida in memory?


Hynix usually overclocks better.


----------



## arfurtado

adrian040886, Is yours Hynix or Elpida memory?

Any black screens when playing games with that oc memory?

Mine overclocks the core like hell on the corsair h100i (1240 core), but if I barely touch the memory, it still runs games, but blackscreens.

Cheers


----------



## grunion

No joy on 2 Asus 290s.


----------



## Gir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Unlockable! Flash that thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hynix memory too! As long as you got a good ASIC, you hit the jackpot


Thanks for the reply! How does this look?

asic.png 52k .png file


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Wow you got lucky! OC that thing and report back.

Hynix, unlockable, and high ASIC... That's a 290 owner's dream right there.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gir*
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply! How does this look?
> 
> asic.png 52k .png file


geez, you got an amazing card dude


----------



## Gir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Wow you got lucky! OC that thing and report back.
> 
> Hynix, unlockable, and high ASIC... That's a 290 owner's dream right there.


Thanks! I'm going to play it safe for now. Just waiting for the NZXT G10 to be released, and I'll be cooling it with a Kuhler 920. Hoping to get some good results then!


----------



## Gir




----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> geez, you got an amazing card dude


mine also is unlockable xfx r9 290 with hynix memory

BUT asic quality is only 65 percent and low overclocker... hahah i can only do 1080 on the clock speed..


----------



## prostreetcamaro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> How did you return the first one, just tell them it wasn't working right? I wonder how many times they are gonna let you do that. They are pretty reasonable but i'd figure they will know something is up eventually.
> 
> This is why I want to buy one that is known to unlock


Would you care for an unlocked xfx with an accelero extreme III cooler already installed?


----------



## BIG MICHO

wow, I just unlocked a 4th XFX R9 290. Look at my previous posts
serial 0XU0445XX


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIG MICHO*
> 
> wow, I just unlocked a 4th XFX R9 290. Look at my previous posts
> serial 0XU0445XX


Wish I could have got an ASIC like that on an unlockable card, but I gotta just be content I was lucky enough to get one that unlocks. If my unlocked 290 had the 76.3% ASIC of the first locked 290 I tried, I would have been thrilled. Around 75 is perfect for a watercooler like me, 68 is a bit concerning... but still, doing 1100Mhz on stock voltage is better than I expected and I shouldn't write it off yet. I can still go up to 1.4v when I have a waterblock. If I can do 1200 I'll be content.


----------



## micax

what card currently to choose (from newegg.com stock) to have higher chances to win r9 290X







?
Thanks!


----------



## BIG MICHO

here are the ASIC's for all of the cards. overall im happy. i wish they could have all been in the 80 but i'm not complaining.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIG MICHO*
> 
> here are the ASIC's for all of the cards. overall im happy. i wish they could have all been in the 80 but i'm not complaining.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


You should consider yourself EXTREMELY lucky. It's lucky enough to get 4 cards with the lowest ASIC being 73, and it's lucky enough to get 4 cards that unlock. Combine those 2 things, that is ridiculously lucky!


----------



## B1SH0P

Guys I just realized that there are people out there with an unlockable 290 to 290x card and they will never know about this nor care. Just think about it for a second. Makes me feel depressed


----------



## HardwareDecoder

so as a guy who just bought a 290x because for 500 flat why not.....

What are the downsides to unlocking? I'm guessing 290's don't oc as well as 290x's


----------



## Mega

I got Club3D R9 290. I think its hardware strap locked. When I check atiflash -ai and -i it doesn't update the device ID 67B1 instead of 67B0, date showing 2013 instead Oct. 14, 2013. Only show correct bios version and subvendor from the Asus bios. When I save a copy of the bios in windows it shows correct device ID 67B0 and release date Oct 14, 2013, but in GPU-Z shows 67B1 and release date 2013 where is it reading that from? Too bad putting my 6970 mod in the same system shows disable.

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> so as a guy who just bought a 290x because for 500 flat why not.....
> 
> What are the downsides to unlocking? I'm guessing 290's don't oc as well as 290x's


Nobody really knows. Some people have claimed their OC goes down when they unlock, others reach some pretty impressive clocks even using the unlocked shaders. I never tried OC'ing with the stock BIOS, but with the 290X BIOS, 1100Mhz on stock voltage isn't exactly a bad OC, and it could very well have potential for more (I just haven't tried going further yet). If there was a problem with those locked shaders, they would have been physically fused off, but the "unlockable" cards have actual 290X cores that were destined to be sold as 290Xs. Both the 290 and the 290X have the same PCB, same everything. It's not just the core, these are literally 290Xs with a 290 BIOS and sold in a 290 box. The card itself doesn't say "290X" or "290" anywhere on it except for a single sticker that is applied by the AIB partner after they receive it. Nobody has found a real reason why 290Xs are being sold as 290s. My theory? Careless mix ups. The only way you can tell if a card is a 290 or a 290X is a little number printed on the edge of the core, and you obviously cant see that after the cooler has been installed. I think that there have been a bunch of 290Xs that were mistaken by the vendor or Sapphire (who builds all the reference cards) to be 290s. Just a theory though, maybe it's way out in left field.

SIDE NOTE: I'd be interested to see the results 290X owners get when running Hawaiiinfo. Wonder if every single 290X is F8000005 or if they have some other variations? @HardwareDecoder, do us a favor and run Hawaiiinfo on your 290X when ya get it?


----------



## randomdudeaz

Ordered two XFX 290s from Newegg on 11/29

Im new to all this but if I read it right these cards are locked. Can anyone confirm.

Compatible adapters detected: 2
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## Obi-Chad Kenobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomdudeaz*
> 
> Ordered two XFX 290s from Newegg on 11/29
> 
> Im new to all this but if I read it right these cards are locked. Can anyone confirm.
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 2
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


Yes, locked.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Nobody really knows. Some people have claimed their OC goes down when they unlock, others reach some pretty impressive clocks even using the unlocked shaders. I never tried OC'ing with the stock BIOS, but with the 290X BIOS, 1100Mhz on stock voltage isn't exactly a bad OC, and it could very well have potential for more (I just haven't tried going further yet). If there was a problem with those locked shaders, they would have been physically fused off, but the "unlockable" cards have actual 290X cores that were destined to be sold as 290Xs. Both the 290 and the 290X have the same PCB, same everything. It's not just the core, these are literally 290Xs with a 290 BIOS and sold in a 290 box. The card itself doesn't say "290X" or "290" anywhere on it except for a single sticker that is applied by the AIB partner after they receive it. Nobody has found a real reason why 290Xs are being sold as 290s. My theory? Careless mix ups. The only way you can tell if a card is a 290 or a 290X is a little number printed on the edge of the core, and you obviously cant see that after the cooler has been installed. I think that there have been a bunch of 290Xs that were mistaken by the vendor or Sapphire (who builds all the reference cards) to be 290s. Just a theory though, maybe it's way out in left field.
> 
> SIDE NOTE: I'd be interested to see the results 290X owners get when running Hawaiiinfo. Wonder if every single 290X is F8000005 or if they have some other variations? @HardwareDecoder, do us a favor and run Hawaiiinfo on your 290X when ya get it?


Sapphire does not build all reference cards! Where do you find this stuff? I haven't seen worse misinformation from any person. EVER.. Unreal!!!!


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Nobody really knows. Some people have claimed their OC goes down when they unlock, others reach some pretty impressive clocks even using the unlocked shaders. I never tried OC'ing with the stock BIOS, but with the 290X BIOS, 1100Mhz on stock voltage isn't exactly a bad OC, and it could very well have potential for more (I just haven't tried going further yet). If there was a problem with those locked shaders, they would have been physically fused off, but the "unlockable" cards have actual 290X cores that were destined to be sold as 290Xs. Both the 290 and the 290X have the same PCB, same everything. It's not just the core, these are literally 290Xs with a 290 BIOS and sold in a 290 box. The card itself doesn't say "290X" or "290" anywhere on it except for a single sticker that is applied by the AIB partner after they receive it. Nobody has found a real reason why 290Xs are being sold as 290s. My theory? Careless mix ups. The only way you can tell if a card is a 290 or a 290X is a little number printed on the edge of the core, and you obviously cant see that after the cooler has been installed. I think that there have been a bunch of 290Xs that were mistaken by the vendor or Sapphire (who builds all the reference cards) to be 290s. Just a theory though, maybe it's way out in left field.
> 
> SIDE NOTE: I'd be interested to see the results 290X owners get when running Hawaiiinfo. Wonder if every single 290X is F8000005 or if they have some other variations? @HardwareDecoder, do us a favor and run Hawaiiinfo on your 290X when ya get it?


I _guarantee_ you that it is not "careless mix ups". This kind of thing has happened a lot throughout the history of video cards, they do it to fill demand, which is always higher for the lower tier card. This is especially true of the 290/290x, where stock performance difference is very low, around ~5%.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIG MICHO*
> 
> here are the ASIC's for all of the cards. overall im happy. i wish they could have all been in the 80 but i'm not complaining.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Got all 4 to unlock?


----------



## blak24

Well guys, about ASIC, I've a Gigabyte unlocked with Elpida memory and an ASIC of 81,6%, can't reach 1100 core without artifacts though. So your ASIC will tell you a general overview of the OCing possibilities, but it will not definitely be a number to be considered too much in OCing I suppose.


----------



## boul3t

Hello guy's

My result for Hawaii info :

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

God for me no ?

Thank you !


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boul3t*
> 
> Hello guy's
> 
> My result for Hawaii info :
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> God for me no ?
> 
> Thank you !


You're lucky! What's the type/brand of this card?


----------



## Ized

Seems one of the two cards I ordered last week still hasn't left their damn warehouse. (dropshipped from the manufacture I think?). My second has been kicking around in the mail system for a few days..

With the reported unlocks becoming less and less my excitement is rapidly evaporating.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Nobody really knows. Some people have claimed their OC goes down when they unlock, others reach some pretty impressive clocks even using the unlocked shaders. I never tried OC'ing with the stock BIOS, but with the 290X BIOS, 1100Mhz on stock voltage isn't exactly a bad OC, and it could very well have potential for more (I just haven't tried going further yet). If there was a problem with those locked shaders, they would have been physically fused off, but the "unlockable" cards have actual 290X cores that were destined to be sold as 290Xs. Both the 290 and the 290X have the same PCB, same everything. It's not just the core, these are literally 290Xs with a 290 BIOS and sold in a 290 box. The card itself doesn't say "290X" or "290" anywhere on it except for a single sticker that is applied by the AIB partner after they receive it. Nobody has found a real reason why 290Xs are being sold as 290s. My theory? Careless mix ups. The only way you can tell if a card is a 290 or a 290X is a little number printed on the edge of the core, and you obviously cant see that after the cooler has been installed. I think that there have been a bunch of 290Xs that were mistaken by the vendor or Sapphire (who builds all the reference cards) to be 290s. Just a theory though, maybe it's way out in left field.
> 
> SIDE NOTE: I'd be interested to see the results 290X owners get when running Hawaiiinfo. Wonder if every single 290X is F8000005 or if they have some other variations? @HardwareDecoder, do us a favor and run Hawaiiinfo on your 290X when ya get it?


sure. likely Thursday or friday


----------



## Flamso

Got two Sapphire 290 yesterday, both are duds and black screens after flashing. F8010005 but I had to try! Still, they perform better than my 290X which is kind of weird.

I only got one card in the computer on the screenshot, but yeah. Too bad. I'll get a XFX 290 later this week, so we'll see.


Is there any way to unlock voltage with another BIOS? Since 290X BIOS doesn't work and Asus 290 BIOS doesn't unlock voltage.

Edit: I accidentally only mentioned one card in the form. So yeah, an edit there would be nice!


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamso*
> 
> Got two Sapphire 290 yesterday, both are duds and black screens after flashing. F8010005 but I had to try! Still, they perform better than my 290X which is kind of weird.
> 
> I only got one card in the computer on the screenshot, but yeah. Too bad. I'll get a XFX 290 later this week, so we'll see.
> 
> 
> Is there any way to unlock voltage with another BIOS? Since 290X BIOS doesn't work and Asus 290 BIOS doesn't unlock voltage.
> 
> Edit: I accidentally only mentioned one card in the form. So yeah, an edit there would be nice!


your sapphire is with battlefield 4?


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> your sapphire is with battlefield 4?


Nope! Just regular!


----------



## boul3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> You're lucky! What's the type/brand of this card?


PowerColor AXR9 290 4GBD5-MDH/OC


----------



## Jelle458

Hello everyone!

I am a danish hardware reviewer who decided to try this unlocking thing. I bought myself 2 XFX R9 290 cards ( R9-290A-ENFC) both didn't unlock. The voltage adjustment doesn't even work on them. I've tried the ASUS BIOS and the PT1 BIOS. The stock ROM does not allow voltage adjustment either.

Then I thought I would try the reference card AMD sent me for review when the card came out. Since that should be one of the first batches I was sure it would unlock. Sadly I just verified that it did not unlock.

The ASUS BIOS does however provide a higher maximum clock speed (1300 vs 1250) so I'm going with that one. Stock clocks on the cards with the ASUS BIOS is now 1GHz vs the 947MHz the 290 card has.

Does anyone know how to change the voltage on the 290 cards? I really want to throw my GPU pot on one of them then go with dry ice on it, but without voltage tweaking it doesn't really make any sense.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Sapphire does not build all reference cards! Where do you find this stuff? I haven't seen worse misinformation from any person. EVER.. Unreal!!!!


fo shur.


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jelle458*
> 
> Does anyone know how to change the voltage on the 290 cards? I really want to throw my GPU pot on one of them then go with dry ice on it, but without voltage tweaking it doesn't really make any sense.


Heres http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=26397&postcount=10

My locked Powercolor 290 on h2o. Decent clock with PT3 bios and gpu tweak



http://imgur.com/Ef3gKZx





http://imgur.com/nPlLIjM


----------



## Jelle458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Heres http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=26397&postcount=10
> 
> My locked Powercolor 290 on h2o. Decent clock with PT3 bios and gpu tweak
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Ef3gKZx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/nPlLIjM


Thank you! I will try PT3 BIOS and ASUS GPU Tweak in a moment. I'm currently installing benchmarks for when I go with all 3 cards on X79-Deluxe with 4960x CPU


----------



## EmZkY

Guess what, the second card i ordered (XFX) also has coil whine to the same degree as my Powercolor 290 card (high pitched)...

I received the card today, and it is unlockable. Ordered 30/11-2013 on a black friday sale; basically a XFX 290 for the price of a Sapphire card.

"Core Radeon R9 290 947M BOOST 4GB D5 DP"


----------



## BIG MICHO

i ordered my XFX from superBiiz tuesday before black friday and got it yesterday and it unlocked. both of cards from superbiiz unlocked. furthermore, i have a total of 4 cards the two from newegg i ordered three weeks ago unlocked and the two from superbiiz also unlocked. I was just letting you know that if anyone wanted to try to get a card from superbiiz it might be unlockable.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Just got my 4 Sapphire BF editions from Newegg Business:
Quote:


> Compatible adapters detected: 4
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> Adapter #3 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> Adapter #4 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000




Looks promising...


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jelle458*
> 
> Then I thought I would try the reference card AMD sent me for review when the card came out. Since that should be one of the first batches I was sure it would unlock. Sadly I just verified that it did not unlock.


Please post a hawaiinfo dump from AMD press sample card is possible


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Just got my 4 Sapphire BF editions from Newegg Business:


Extreme luck!
Can you tell the card's heads of serial numbers? Sapphire SN Z13xxx on white sticker and AMD(?) SN 1813xxxx on green sticker, please? Are serials sequential?
Thank you!


----------



## wazer

I just bought 2 XFX R9 290 Cards, 1 of them i discovered had marked tusch between where the crossfire normal sits and it could be unlocked to R9 290X, where My gigabyte and another XFX r9 290 did NOT have that mark and was not successful unlocked.

Heres the picture.



I also submitted to google docs but wrote sorry NO ss to thread starter where he ask for gpuZ SS i forgot that.

Hope this can help and perhaps the marked tusch means its not lazer cutted.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Extreme luck!
> Can you tell the card's heads of serial numbers? Sapphire SN Z13xxx on white sticker and AMD(?) SN 1813xxxx on green sticker, please? Are serials sequential?
> Thank you!


Yea, 290X for $320 each









The serial numbers for all are Z1346000036XX. Only the last two digits are different between the 4.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wazer*
> 
> I just bought 2 XFX R9 290 Cards, 1 of them i discovered had marked tusch between where the crossfire normal sits and it could be unlocked to R9 290X, where My gigabyte and another XFX r9 290 did NOT have that mark and was not successful unlocked.
> 
> Heres the picture.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also submitted to google docs but wrote sorry NO ss to thread starter where he ask for gpuZ SS i forgot that.
> 
> Hope this can help and perhaps the marked tusch means its not lazer cutted.


You may be on to something...


----------



## Jelle458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Please post a hawaiinfo dump from AMD press sample card is possible


Here you go:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010001 RA2: 00000004
RB1: F8010001 RB2: 00000004
RC1: F8010001 RC2: 00000004
RD1: F8010001 RD2: 00000004

As said before it didn't unlock.

I was however able to change the voltage on the core with the PT3 BIOS with ASUS GPU Tweak.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> You may be on to something...


Those that I have that didn't unlock all 3 don't have that notch on them. There might be something there...


----------



## Imprezzion

My unlocked Club3D *has* the notch / black stripe.

You, my friend, have discovered something great!


----------



## wazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> My unlocked Club3D *has* the notch / black stripe.
> 
> You, my friend, have discovered something great!


Thanks lets see the rest









I have been a lurker for many years, thought it wanted to contribute now with that info so i registered today in here


----------



## wazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> You may be on to something...


Lets hope ***Crossing fingers***


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

My locked XFX 290 also has the mark...

Can't upload a screenshot right now though because my phone is acting up.

Actually, it's in my avatar pic, on the right side.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Sapphire does not build all reference cards! Where do you find this stuff? I haven't seen worse misinformation from any person. EVER.. Unreal!!!!


Wow, was that really necessary? First off, I heard it from Gibbo at OCUK (http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=25358523&postcount=147), who is usually pretty damn credible. And it makes sense too. AMD probably doesn't have the facilities to mass produce these boards, and Sapphire is their #1 partner, and they DO have the facilities to mass produce these boards.

And please, tell me what other "misinformation" I spread? The rest of the things I said in that post, I made it EXTREMELY clear that it was SPECULATION, using the words "MY THEORY..."

As far as we know, unlockable 290s are physically identical to 290X's that are actually sold as 290X's. Same core, PCB, cooler, everything except the BIOS. If you know of any difference, please enlighten us all. I simply offered MY SPECULATION and made it EXCEEDINGLY clear that I did not believe my claims to be fact.

And then you went and put some of my post in your signature, the part that I have just now backed up with a source, and a statement that isn't even outlandish enough to deserve that. Good to see the level maturity is being kept so high around here.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> My locked XFX 290 also has the mark...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't upload a screenshot right now though because my phone is acting up.
> 
> Actually, it's in my avatar pic, on the right side.


I am seeing no mark in that picture...


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Picture quality isn't the best and the picture wasn't taken to emphasize the mark, but it's there.

On the right side, right next to the notch. It doesn't look like it was drawn as thick as the other marks, but it's definitely there.

It's further down than other marks, past the BIOS switch.


----------



## wazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Picture quality isn't the best and the picture wasn't taken to emphasize the mark, but it's there.
> 
> On the right side, right next to the notch. It doesn't look like it was drawn as thick as the other marks, but it's definitely there.


Its not there, besides that its between the 2 invis crossfire place. Please recheck my friend.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Yes, it is.

It's not in the same spot, but it's there. In the picture I posted it's right below my PC's RAM, and the mark is thin which makes it hard to see, but it _is_ there. I know because I'm looking at it right now.

I'll try and take a better pic and use my email to upload it.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Probably the mark was a indication of CF fingers and mean the boards are early reversions.


----------



## wazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Yes, it is.
> 
> It's not in the same spot, but it's there. In the picture I posted it's right below my PC's RAM, and the mark is thin which makes it hard to see, but it _is_ there. I know because I'm looking at it right now.
> 
> I'll try and take a better pic and use my email to upload it.


Well it might be that those not between the crossfire place is locked? Hold on gonna check my friends cards as well now.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wazer*
> 
> Well it might be that those not between the crossfire place is locked? Hold on gonna check my friends cards as well now.


It's possible, once we get a bigger sample size maybe we can determine if there is a correlation.

Here's a better pic, with the mark circled. The camera flash makes it look solid black, but irl it looks like a marker drew it. Click the picture to make it bigger.



Ugh of course it rotated. Oh well.


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Wow, was that really necessary? First off, I heard it from Gibbo at OCUK (http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=25358523&postcount=147), who is usually pretty damn credible.


I am not jumping into your fight or trying to attack you but just a FYI Gibbo also publicly stated that this unlocking business was total nonsense and would never ever be possible. _Blahblahblah 100% laser cut_ despite reports of unlocks appearing all over the internet.

A month later he is selling unlocked cards...

Make of that what you will. Its a shame we don't have a clown smiley, as that describes OCUK well.


----------



## wazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> It's possible, once we get a bigger sample size maybe we can determine if there is a correlation.
> 
> Here's a better pic, with the mark circled. The camera flash makes it look solid black, but irl it looks like a marker drew it. Click the picture to make it bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh of course it rotated. Oh well.


My friend XFX 290 also got the mark in the middle, quality might be blurry in here. was taken with phone and send via MMS.


Tho I'm not sure if it can unlock or not, have to check later.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Maybe it's an XFX quality control thing? I really have no idea.


----------



## wazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Maybe it's an XFX quality control thing? I really have no idea.


Lets see its definitely not a mark for difference ram on cards eg. Hynix/Epldia

My friends card to the left via teamviewer and my card to the right.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Maybe certain batches of cards have them? I know there's a way to tell when the card was made but I can't remember what it is off the top of my head.


----------



## arfurtado

Mine has two marks, check the pic. One close to the power connectors, one close to the bridges.

BTW: XFX Unlocked.


----------



## wazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arfurtado*
> 
> Mine has two marks, check the pic. One close to the power connectors, one close to the bridges.
> 
> BTW: XFX Unlocked.


I think you wanted more to show your rig than the actually 2 marks with that picture....


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jelle458*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010001 RA2: 00000004
> RB1: F8010001 RB2: 00000004
> RC1: F8010001 RC2: 00000004
> RD1: F8010001 RD2: 00000004
> As said before it didn't unlock.


Thank you!
Yes, its locked. Do you have 290X press sample to try hawaiinfo?
That's a very interesting mark on low part of Rx1.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Yea, 290X for $320 each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The serial numbers for all are Z1346000036XX. Only the last two digits are different between the 4.


Thank you! Maybe this info will help someone to find unlockable card.
I'v personally tried two Z13440000xxxx and both was locked.


----------



## arfurtado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wazer*
> 
> I think you wanted more to show your rig than the actually 2 marks with that picture....


If you open the picture in a new tab, you get the full resolution image.
It was the only image I had in hand at the time.

Don't really care about posting my rig here on the unlock thread, but will definitely do on the red mod one.

Cheers pal.


----------



## wazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arfurtado*
> 
> If you open the picture in a new tab, you get the full resolution image.
> It was the only image I had in hand at the time.
> 
> Don't really care about posting my rig here on the unlock thread, but will definitely do on the red mod one.
> 
> Cheers pal.


Slightly to the left ?

http://cdn.overclock.net/0/0b/900x900px-LL-0b340957_DSC06731.jpeg


----------



## tx12

I saw lots of (non-graphics) boards with that type of marks.
I think the mark is something related to PCB manufacturing or assembly process. I pretty sure it has nothing to do with unlock probability. Anyway, its possible that single batch was marked in the same way, so it could indirectly indicate same assembly batch.
My locked Sapphire card have such a mark near 8-pin power connector, but not near ex-CF zone.


----------



## arfurtado

Another picture. This one is clearer and marked with pilot eyes. 20/20 here, mate.

BTW: NOT SHOWING OFF MY GHETTO RED MOD here. 50C temps 1240core oc btw.


----------



## bronxnua

I had the one you have with same memory and I unlocked the shaders on mine.


----------



## nievz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arfurtado*
> 
> Another picture. This one is clearer and marked with pilot eyes. 20/20 here, mate.
> 
> BTW: NOT SHOWING OFF MY GHETTO RED MOD here. 50C temps 1240core oc btw.


Is there a thread anywhere detailing your mod? I may do this some day. What are those you put on top of your memory chips?


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Maybe certain batches of cards have them? I know there's a way to tell when the card was made but I can't remember what it is off the top of my head.


There are a pale green sticker on the head part of backside of reference board. It has SN starting with 1813xx. I think that could be a universal SN unified between all vendors.
By matching adjacent serial numbers it could be possible to catch "good" batches between different vendors.
It's a pity people totally ignores that SN.

Given the theory 1813xx matches to year 13 week xx, green SN should indicate the same or 1-2 earlier week than your main SN.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wazer*
> 
> I just bought 2 XFX R9 290 Cards, 1 of them i discovered had marked tusch between where the crossfire normal sits and it could be unlocked to R9 290X, where My gigabyte and another XFX r9 290 did NOT have that mark and was not successful unlocked.


Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy























chuffed

Part No.: R9-290-ENFC
XFX CORE RADEON R9 290 947M BOOST 4GB D5 DP
Made in China v1.1
Purchased on like 28th of November from Mindfactory.de

well remains to be seen whether I can actually flash it and put a cooler on it without wrecking it :/ wish me luck

btw I also had the *black tush*, does this indicate all the unlockable cards?


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000


Grats! That's the head of your green label serial? It should be 1813xx xxxx.


----------



## arfurtado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nievz*
> 
> Is there a thread anywhere detailing your mod? I may do this some day. What are those you put on top of your memory chips?


I did not detail it, but I have a post showing more pics:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1203636/official-amd-ati-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-red-mod/1830#post_21314196

Its purely ZIP TIES holding the water block against the gpu. You create a bracket on top of the block, then tie 4 zipties on this bracket. These go down the vga hole, and you lock them on the back of the card with another zip tie head.

And on top of the memory chips.... a hacksawed cpu cooler. I wanted to cut it in pieces and retain the cooling fins, but a lot of them broke... SO the ones with the fins I did put on the VRM, and the ones without (basically just copper pieces), on top of the memory chips. As I did not want to wait for the thermal adhesive, I put them on top of the original thermal pads, and ziptied them so they did not fall.

It's not ideal. I already ordered some copper heatsinks for the ram, and will try a notebook/laptop cpu heatsink to cool the vrm's.

The main thread is this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1203636/official-amd-ati-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-red-mod/


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> The serial numbers for all are Z1346000036XX. Only the last two digits are different between the 4.


Could you please look at the green sticker too for 1813xx xxxx SN too? That's their head and how sequential they are?
Thanks!


----------



## MeneerVent

Got my XFX R9 290 today.
This thing beats everything.
Crysis 3 with everything maxed out on 1440p? Not a single problem.
Etc etc etc.
hawaiiinfo said this:
I asume my card isn't unlockable?








Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8800005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Grats! That's the head of your green label serial? It should be 1813xx xxxx.


thanks! the funny thing is all the V3XTDs and Powercolors were all sold out across Germany, buit XFX are out in huge numbers....hmmm might get a few more before they end up in the hands of someone who doesn't realise their true value

Where exactly can I find this green laben, on the card? it's not on the box as far as I can see


----------



## DarknightOCR

bought another 290 sapphire BF4 edition and also gave to unlock


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> Where exactly can I find this green laben, on the card? it's not on the box as far as I can see


Yes, it's on the card only, back side near display connectors zone.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarknightOCR*
> 
> bought another 290 sapphire BF4 edition and also gave to unlock


Nice! Same Z1346 batch?


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Yes, it's on the card only, back side near display connectors zone.


ok I'll get it for you when I shut it down tonight, btw, do you know anything about this black mark on the card's side, another guy with an unlocked R290 mentioned it with a photo in this thread


----------



## DarknightOCR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Nice! Same Z1346 batch?


yep


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> ok I'll get it for you when I shut it down tonight, btw, do you know anything about this black mark on the card's side, another guy with an unlocked R290 mentioned it with a photo in this thread


Thanks!
Please see several messages earlier about ink mark. I don't think it's related to unlock, but who knows?


----------



## Jelle458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Thank you!
> Yes, its locked. Do you have 290X press sample to try hawaiinfo?
> That's a very interesting mark on low part of Rx1.


That is the press card. Did you want the XFX one as well?


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jelle458*
> 
> That is the press card. Did you want the XFX one as well?


No, the question was about press sample of 290X (not 290) if you have it too.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Could you please look at the green sticker too for 1813xx xxxx SN too? That's their head and how sequential they are?
> Thanks!


181345 90XXXX for one of them. Would need to disassemble to determine the others. I'll wait until I receive my blocks to check the others.

On a side note, I did learn that the Noctua NF-F12s are capable of cutting my finger at 1000 RPM


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> 18345 90XXXX for one of them.


Thanks! I suggest its not 18345, but 181345 ?


----------



## Jelle458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> No, the question was about press sample of 290X (not 290) if you have it too.


Sorry I don't have a 290X. I might get it later though.


----------



## iamhollywood5

My unlockable 290 has the two black marks. One by the "crossfire fingers" and the other by the power connections.

This picture is from the other day since I'm too lazy to take a new one, they're kinda hard to see because I'm not real close up to the card, but they are still visible in this pic if you look closely at the full size original pic.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Thanks! I suggest its not 18345, but 181345 ?


Yes, sorry about the typo.


----------



## Jokah

Unlocked Powercolor here with no black mark between the CF connectors.


----------



## escapedmonk

Im interested in a cheap bf4 key if anyone has a spare
cheers


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escapedmonk*
> 
> Im interested in a cheap bf4 key if anyone has a spare
> cheers


ygpm


----------



## Banedox

hmm screw my xfx 290 that unlocked... it cant not overclock at all cant even do 1200 core i think... always getting artifacts...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> hmm screw my xfx 290 that unlocked... it cant not overclock at all cant even do 1200 core i think... always getting artifacts...


Cant even do 1200MHz lol....


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Cant even do 1200MHz lol....


hmm i feel a little sarcasm in there, but apparently my care does 1100 at stock volts but cant go higher with up to 1400mv..... really odd..


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> hmm i feel a little sarcasm in there, but apparently my care does 1100 at stock volts but cant go higher with up to 1400mv..... really odd..


Air cooled? Also 290X will OC less in Air since it makes more heat.


----------



## Banedox

my card has never gone over 60 C on air have fan at 90% to 100%


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> my card has never gone over 60 C on air have fan at 90% to 100%


Flash it back to 290 and see how high you can go.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Cant even do 1200MHz lol....


What a travesty, eh? Can't even do a measly 26% overclock.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> hmm screw my xfx 290 that unlocked... it cant not overclock at all cant even do 1200 core i think... always getting artifacts...


You're trying to get 1200Mhz on air? That's a bit of a lofty expectation... most people need waterblocks to get over 1200Mhz, even actual 290Xs that were sold for $550. There are a handful 290/X owners who can't even hit 1100 stable on air, so complaining about not getting 1200 is a little silly...

Maybe it's the GCN architecture, but the majority of 7970s could not do 1200Mhz on air either, and this trend only got stronger as Tahiti's lifecycle went on. Out of the 8 7970s I owned, only 1 could manage 1200Mhz on air, and that was only if I kept temperatures below 70C. Tahiti was very temperature sensitive so I would imagine Hawaii would be as well.

Of the 2 7970s that I water cooled, one of them could do 1320Mhz and I got really lucky with that one, but the other one couldn't even manage 1250Mhz even with 1.35v. So you can't expect ridiculous clocks with these chips.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> You're trying to get 1200Mhz on air? That's a bit of a lofty expectation... most people need waterblocks to get over 1200Mhz, even actual 290Xs that were sold for $550. There are a handful 290/X owners who can't even hit 1100 stable on air, so complaining about not getting 1200 is a little silly...
> 
> Maybe it's the GCN architecture, but the majority of 7970s could not do 1200Mhz on air either, and this trend only got stronger as Tahiti's lifecycle went on. Out of the 8 7970s I owned, only 1 could manage 1200Mhz on air, and that was only if I kept temperatures below 70C. Tahiti was very temperature sensitive so I would imagine Hawaii would be as well.
> 
> Of the 2 7970s that I water cooled, one of them could do 1320Mhz and I got really lucky with that one, but the other one couldn't even manage 1250Mhz even with 1.35v. So you can't expect ridiculous clocks with these chips.


Tested xfx 290 with stock bios +100 afterburner, manage to get 1180/1500. Couple days ago had 290 club3d, both of them can do 1200/1500 +100 afterburner, stock bios.on air
My 7970 can do 1370 on core


----------



## SirKnight7

Heads up - Just got my Sapphire 290 BF4 Ed in... 8010005 :/ Ordered from newegg 11/27 shipped from Memphis warehouse.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Nevermind


----------



## Obi-Chad Kenobi

Sapphire 290 BF4 Edition Purchased 11-28-13 from Newegg

LOCKED

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## CriticalHit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Maybe it's the GCN architecture, but the majority of 7970s could not do 1200Mhz on air either, and this trend only got stronger as Tahiti's lifecycle went on. Out of the 8 7970s I owned, only 1 could manage 1200Mhz on air, and that was only if I kept temperatures below 70C. Tahiti was very temperature sensitive so I would imagine Hawaii would be as well..


overclocking these cards is indeed a mystery to me.. im coming from easy peezey 5850's that overclocked just shy of 30% on my first try to these unlocked 290x's which seem far more touchy... One boot up - they will run 1180mhz no worries for an hour or 2 , next time i boot up at those speeds, my displayport monitor will flicker and i'll crash out in minutes ...

Sometimes overclocking core above 1100 will bring negative gains ..
overclocking memory almost always has a negative effect on benchmarks and seems to screw with the 2D / 3D mode switching of the cards ...

right now stock vram speed / 1100 core is the overclocking sweet spot for my cards..

Cards never go over 45C as they are underwater, and playing with voltage and power limits really seems to have little effect..

Im OK for now though.. the perfomance of 2 unlocked 290x's is more than enough for me at the moment... hopefully when they start getting their legs stretched there's a bit more stability / consitency in drivers that help with overall overclocking stability.


----------



## Slomo4shO

It is done, all 4 have been flashed to the Asus bios and now show as 290X:


I'll run some benchmarks on both the default and Asus bios once I can get my water loop up.


----------



## DCRussian

I ordered another 4 XFX R9 290s from Newegg on 11/28 and 3 of them unlock.
I now have 1 PowerColor and 3 XFX unlocked cards.
One of the unlockable XFX cards has horrendous coil whine even when browsing in Chrome and the top DVI output has artifacts.

I noticed the recent talk about the black smudges on the side of the cards, all of my cards (4 XFX, 1 PowerColor) have smudges, so I don't think it's really tied to the cards being unlockable or not (unless I go try unlocking the XFX that shouldn't be unlockable).


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> your sapphire is with battlefield 4?


I received my 2nd Sapphire last week and no luck with either of them... one was w/ BF4 from NewEgg and the other a non-BF4 from Amazon....... although the Powercolor I received from NewEgg today was unlocked. So 1 out of 3 here.


----------



## maynard14

after my xfx 290 unlock to asus 290x bios:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000

can you compare your R9 290X card to my unlock via bios mod using hawaii tool?

thanks


----------



## BIG MICHO

by the way amd came out with a new driver that helps improve quad CFX!! here is the link for AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta9.5 for Windows.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirKnight7*
> 
> Heads up - Just got my Sapphire 290 BF4 Ed in... 8010005 :/ Ordered from newegg 11/27 shipped from Memphis warehouse.


What's your serial number batch (Z13xxxxx)?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Wow, was that really necessary? First off, I heard it from Gibbo at OCUK (http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=25358523&postcount=147), who is usually pretty damn credible. And it makes sense too. AMD probably doesn't have the facilities to mass produce these boards, and Sapphire is their #1 partner, and they DO have the facilities to mass produce these boards.
> 
> And please, tell me what other "misinformation" I spread? The rest of the things I said in that post, I made it EXTREMELY clear that it was SPECULATION, using the words "MY THEORY..."
> 
> As far as we know, unlockable 290s are physically identical to 290X's that are actually sold as 290X's. Same core, PCB, cooler, everything except the BIOS. If you know of any difference, please enlighten us all. I simply offered MY SPECULATION and made it EXCEEDINGLY clear that I did not believe my claims to be fact.
> 
> And then you went and put some of my post in your signature, the part that I have just now backed up with a source, and a statement that isn't even outlandish enough to deserve that. Good to see the level maturity is being kept so high around here.


First lets talk about the context you and others are using reference. "True" AMD reference cards are usually only used in prebuilt pc's. No one here has posted one. All the cards people have bought on Newegg, NCIX, ect. are " reference designed" cards. Amd sells the components and Tul, Asus, Gigabyte, ect. build or manufacture them. The link you posted is by Gibbo, a veteran, who knows the difference. AMD " true" reference may be manufactured by Sapphire, but all AMD "reference" in your context, are not all manufactured by Sapphire. I just don't have any patience for BlowStraps. . I don't contest what your "theory" is. One of the few things you have posted that makes sense.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obi-Chad Kenobi*
> 
> Sapphire 290 BF4 Edition Purchased 11-28-13 from Newegg
> 
> LOCKED


And the same question about serial, please?


----------



## grandpatzer

My core has label: 215-0852020
Made in Taiwan.

Sapphire, I guess it's locked 100%?


----------



## SirKnight7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> What's your serial number batch (Z13xxxxx)?


Correct Z13xxxxxxx...


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirKnight7*
> 
> Correct Z13xxxxxxx...


Hey, everyone's Saphpire serial will be Z13xxxxxx, because 13 is the year.
Could you please open some more digits?


----------



## anarekist

hi guys, apologies for not reading the whole thread but is there any benefit from flashing the Asus bios on my 290 Sapphire card? right now i have the updated bios from sapphire on my uber-mode bios switch setting. from the hawaii info.exe , my card is locked







so im guessing i cant unlock it but are there any other benefits? like better overclock? better fan profile? my asic quality is 73% and Elpida memory if that means anything. thanks fellas.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anarekist*
> 
> hi guys, apologies for not reading the whole thread but is there any benefit from flashing the Asus bios on my 290 Sapphire card? right now i have the updated bios from sapphire on my uber-mode bios switch setting. from the hawaii info.exe , my card is locked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so im guessing i cant unlock it but are there any other benefits? like better overclock? better fan profile? my asic quality is 73% and Elpida memory if that means anything. thanks fellas.


Unfortunately there's really no benefit other than a stock 1000Mhz clock and slightly lower voltage in 2D mode (hardly anything, idle voltage goes from .984 to .961). Your OC will not change. There wont be any performance gain, and if anything, you could potentially run into problems down the road due to the BIOS trying to use shaders that are physically disabled. So if you plan to OC manually, I'd suggest you stick with the stock BIOS. Also, if your card happens to die with a non-stock BIOS on it, and you can't flash it back before trying to RMA it, they will void your warranty when they discover the non-stock BIOS.


----------



## zuingapje

I just received my XFX r9 920 card, unlockeble?

Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

Asic @ 75%


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zuingapje*
> 
> I just received my XFX r9 920 card, unlockeble?
> 
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> Asic @ 75%


yup, unlockable! flash it!


----------



## zuingapje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> yup, unlockable! flash it!


Great! Thanks. Will do in a few hours.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anarekist*
> 
> hi guys, apologies for not reading the whole thread but is there any benefit from flashing the Asus bios on my 290 Sapphire card? right now i have the updated bios from sapphire on my uber-mode bios switch setting. from the hawaii info.exe , my card is locked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so im guessing i cant unlock it but are there any other benefits? like better overclock? better fan profile? my asic quality is 73% and Elpida memory if that means anything. thanks fellas.


There is one advantage to using an Asus BIOS - higher voltage limit through GPU Tweak. So if that interests you, maybe try to find an Asus 290 BIOS to flash.


----------



## Jelle458

I am using the PT3 BIOS on my 3 cards.

With that I am able to go to 2V on the core and 2.4GHz on the core. However when the 2nd and 3rd card goes to sleep GPU Tweak won't raise the clock speed and voltage. The maximum core clock I can set i 548MHz until they wake up again. Voltage adjustment is totally gone. It also says that power target is something like 834283%.

To get rid of it I decided just to disable the function. I just wanna play a bit with my cards before I use them in my gaming rig. Does anybody know how to disable the sleep mode on these cards?


----------



## carlovfx

I received a XFX R9 290 unlocked and a R9 290X for error, they should had shipped 2 R9 290s, so to get the most out of those cards i had to unlock my R9 290 to R9 290X.

At the beginning I used the Asus BIOS but, don't ask me why, that gave me several problems like cards not recognized in GPUZ and so on. So in the end i put the same bios of my XFX R9 290X onto the XFX R9 290 and now it works like a charm.

I am going to receive the Razor R9 290 waterblocks soon so I will try to OC but I am really not expecting much out of it. On air i can reach a maximum of 1080MHz with the fan at 70% and the cards would throttle anyway.

All this text to answer the question that someone posted before: theese cards are not very good overclockers, you can be lucky and get a fantastic chip but if you really are passionate about OC then you should buy a 780Ti.

Just my 2 cents while I wait for Battlefield to be fixed since the crossfire scaling is not so good.

P.S.: passing from windows 7 to windows 8.1 really helped both the fps and the scaling of CF in BF4, just to let you know.


----------



## carlovfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jelle458*
> 
> I am using the PT3 BIOS on my 3 cards.
> 
> With that I am able to go to 2V on the core and 2.4GHz on the core. However when the 2nd and 3rd card goes to sleep GPU Tweak won't raise the clock speed and voltage. The maximum core clock I can set i 548MHz until they wake up again. Voltage adjustment is totally gone. It also says that power target is something like 834283%.
> 
> To get rid of it I decided just to disable the function. I just wanna play a bit with my cards before I use them in my gaming rig. Does anybody know how to disable the sleep mode on these cards?


Do you mean the ULPS? I use the latest Afterburner Beta to disable it. RadeonPro still doesn't work with these cards.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jelle458*
> 
> I am using the PT3 BIOS on my 3 cards.
> 
> With that I am able to go to 2V on the core and 2.4GHz on the core. However when the 2nd and 3rd card goes to sleep GPU Tweak won't raise the clock speed and voltage. The maximum core clock I can set i 548MHz until they wake up again. Voltage adjustment is totally gone. It also says that power target is something like 834283%.
> 
> To get rid of it I decided just to disable the function. I just wanna play a bit with my cards before I use them in my gaming rig. Does anybody know how to disable the sleep mode on these cards?


Wait... you are running your core at 2400Mhz with 2 volts?!?!?! What kind of cooling are you using???


----------



## Jelle458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlovfx*
> 
> Do you mean the ULPS? I use the latest Afterburner Beta to disable it. RadeonPro still doesn't work with these cards.


Thank you! I was unaware that the new afterburner could do that. I have a special press version which allowed me to raise the voltage way more than the BIOS would allow. Seems like that is too outdated now


----------



## Jelle458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Wait... you are running your core at 2400Mhz with 2 volts?!?!?! What kind of cooling are you using???


Indeed I am not. The PT3 BIOS is just able to do that. I will get some Dry ice or LN2 next week so I need to be ready


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Grats! That's the head of your green label serial? It should be 1813xx xxxx.


wait it does start 1813xxxxx is that all you needed?


----------



## Gero2013

is safe yet to OC a flashed 290? as in safe methods


----------



## Jelle458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> is safe yet to OC a flashed 290? as in safe methods


There are no safe methods of overclocking. You will always risk burning it.


----------



## tx12

I think 28nm core can't withstand 2V regardless of cooling used. Immediate breakdown is more than possible at real 2V.
Sounds insane even to try it.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> wait it does start 1813xxxxx is that all you needed?


18 is always there and 13 is year. Maybe at least 4-5 digits more?


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> I think 28nm core can't withstand 2V regardless of cooling used. Immediate breakdown is more than possible at real 2V.
> Sounds insane even to try it.


Voltage doesn't kill a chip. Heat does. However, once you get past a certain amount of voltage, you run into "voltage drift" where the electrical noise generated in each bit of circuitry will cause interference to other circuitry and cause instability. This is why some people will reach a certain clock speed at say 1.4v, but when they go to 1.45, their max OC will be decreased. So 2V will likely cause massive instability at any clock speed, but it's not going to kill the chip if temperatures are still reasonable (but I doubt there is any kind of cooling that can keep a chip running at 2V within a safe temperature zone.)


----------



## Jelle458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Voltage doesn't kill a chip. Heat does. However, once you get past a certain amount of voltage, you run into "voltage drift" where the electrical noise generated in each bit of circuitry will cause interference to other circuitry and cause instability. This is why some people will reach a certain clock speed at say 1.4v, but when they go to 1.45, their max OC will be decreased. So 2V will likely cause massive instability at any clock speed, but it's not going to kill the chip if temperatures are still reasonable (but I doubt there is any kind of cooling that can keep a chip running at 2V within a safe temperature zone.)


LN2 can. But even on LN2 I wouldn't dare give it 2V.


----------



## marcus556

Just to make sure... if it says F801yyyy i can not unlock to a 290x right?


----------



## mondag

hmm im not sure, but i got a shappire r9 290. and i used those programs to get info can u guys help me find out if i can unlock or not









Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## velocityx

my gigabyte r9 290 with elpida that's not unlockable, also has a black mark, but in the middle, closer to power plugs. so it seems, cards that unlock, have a mark between cf, those that dont, have a mark next to power plugs.

my second giga r9 290 is coming tomorrow, although I want pure CF power and dont care that much for an unlock ( I'm prolly gonna get a card that is locked anyway) but will check for the mark.


----------



## jeckers

First post here, really useful info guys btw!

Just got my Sapphire R9-290 (actually its meant to be my wife Xmas present to me - but hey, she's out tonight!) and this is what I got from Hawaii Info:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

As far as I can tell it looks like I can unlock this one! (Correct me if I'm wrong)

It's a Sapphire BF4 edition from Pixmania.


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mondag*
> 
> hmm im not sure, but i got a shappire r9 290. and i used those programs to get info can u guys help me find out if i can unlock or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


LOCKED R9 290's will report R1: F8010005 or F8200005

UNLOCKABLE R9 290's will report R1: F8000005

I found this after i searched a little sucks that we can not unlock


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> my gigabyte r9 290 with elpida that's not unlockable, also has a black mark, but in the middle, closer to power plugs. so it seems, cards that unlock, have a mark between cf, those that dont, have a mark next to power plugs.
> 
> my second giga r9 290 is coming tomorrow, although I want pure CF power and dont care that much for an unlock ( I'm prolly gonna get a card that is locked anyway) but will check for the mark.


if you're gonna crossfire and you're 2nd card ends up unlocking, I would sell it off for a higher price than what you paid for it, order another, and if that one unlocks, sell it too, and keep doing that until you get a locked one, because there's no point in crossfiring a locked card with an unlocked one if you can make a little money


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> LOCKED R9 290's will report R1: F8010005 or F8200005
> 
> UNLOCKABLE R9 290's will report R1: F8000005
> 
> I found this after i searched a little sucks that we can not unlock


it's not just F8010005 or F8200005... its *anything* else other than F8000005. That is the only one that unlocks.


----------



## Banedox

Hey goes anyone know what a XFX 290 unlocked to a 290X sell for?


----------



## jeckers

Flashed my Sapphire BF4 edition R9-290 with the asus bios and seems to have worked,

GPU-Z reports the correct shaders etc and Firestrike score has improved by 6.5%.

Thanks to all the helpful posters who got all this info together!


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Voltage doesn't kill a chip. Heat does. However, once you get past a certain amount of voltage, you run into "voltage drift" where the electrical noise generated in each bit of circuitry will cause interference to other circuitry and cause instability. This is why some people will reach a certain clock speed at say 1.4v, but when they go to 1.45, their max OC will be decreased. So 2V will likely cause massive instability at any clock speed, but it's not going to kill the chip if temperatures are still reasonable (but I doubt there is any kind of cooling that can keep a chip running at 2V within a safe temperature zone.)


No but what if I never go past beyond a certain voltage and throtteling at certains temps, should be safe to OC then, right?


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Hey goes anyone know what a XFX 290 unlocked to a 290X sell for?


I'd say around $450 as long as it's not a total dud overclocker (like sub-1100Mhz on air)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> No but what if I never go past beyond a certain voltage and throtteling at certains temps, should be safe to OC then, right?


It's safe to OC as long as temps stay below 95C, even with increased voltage. However, instability increases with temperature. You might be able to do a stable 1200Mhz OC at 65C or lower, but at 90C+ that same OC might not be stable.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> I'd say around $450 as long as it's not a total dud overclocker (like sub-1100Mhz on air)
> .


Ah alright, I realized I want a EVGA card, so I have my unlcok 290 plus a EK block + black plate , that I would part with for 600 + shipping....... but who knows maybe I will waterblock it...


----------



## maynard14

hey guys,.. i just want to post here the result of my unlock r9 290 xfx to r9 290x flash wiht xfx bios 290x

but first i would like to thank are fellow ocn member here the9quad for posting his r9 290X hawaiin tool result:

here is his result off his 3 r9 290x:

Compatible adapters detected: 3
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000
Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000
Adapter #3 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000

and here is my r9 290 x stock bios

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

after my xfx 290 unlock to XFX 290x bios:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000


----------



## Jelle458

http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2460509_

Just wanted to flash what I got out of the AMD press card.

Once I go above 1.35V to the core it crashes immediately when it has to show 3D. Even at 1.36V. Maybe the power supply on the card simply cannot handle it.

Oh well, that is about what you can expect from an unlockable card. Would love to try a 290X but have to wait for the press sample









I might be able to clock the CPU a bit higher, but it won't change the score that much. A jump from 4.8GHz til 4.9GHz gave me 30 points more...


----------



## Banedox

hmm. I think my card just took a crapper my firestrike score dropped 500 points...'
...


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jelle458*
> 
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2460509_
> 
> Just wanted to flash what I got out of the AMD press card.
> 
> Once I go above 1.35V to the core it crashes immediately when it has to show 3D. Even at 1.36V. Maybe the power supply on the card simply cannot handle it.
> 
> Oh well, that is about what you can expect from an unlockable card. Would love to try a 290X but have to wait for the press sample
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might be able to clock the CPU a bit higher, but it won't change the score that much. A jump from 4.8GHz til 4.9GHz gave me 30 points more...


Run stock air (changed tim) Powercolor 290 flashed to Asus bios. 4960X @ stock


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Run stock air (changed tim) Powercolor 290 flashed to Asus bios. 4960X @ stock
> snip


Not bad! Mind telling us your ASIC?


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Not bad! Mind telling us your ASIC?


72.8

1253 on h2o



http://imgur.com/BWQ4fDN


----------



## Derpinheimer

1253? Is that air???

Hole crep.

I cant even do 1150 lol!

Nice card


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> 1253? Is that air???
> 
> Hole crep.
> 
> I cant even do 1150 lol!
> 
> Nice card


Thanks









h20 and old skool swiftech block



http://imgur.com/OSdR0Ba





http://imgur.com/cJJYzvi


----------



## CriticalHit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> 72.8
> 
> 1253 on h2o
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/BWQ4fDN


crazy !!
i am getting a lower score with a crossfire setup !
( are you running any tweaks for your scores ? )

i have my 2 unlocked 290x's with core @1100 underwater on i7860 @4.2 Ghz ( HT enabled ) only gets around P15800 from memory in 3DMark11

that just doesn't seem right when looking at yours... ( ASIC quality is ... 70.7 % and 70.5% from memory )

jealous you can get such an overclock with such low voltage... i cant get close no matter how many volts i throw at the cards


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalHit*
> 
> crazy !!
> i am getting a lower score with a crossfire setup !
> ( are you running any tweaks for your scores ? )
> 
> i have my 2 unlocked 290x's with core @1100 underwater on i7860 @4.2 Ghz ( HT enabled ) only gets around P15800 from memory in 3DMark11
> 
> that just doesn't seem right when looking at yours... ( ASIC quality is ... 70.7 % and 70.5% from memory )
> 
> jealous you can get such an overclock with such low voltage... i cant get close no matter how many volts i throw at the cards


I think RIVBE with optimal quad ram settings help a lot



http://imgur.com/KDMk9CV


----------



## nickcnse

Well folks, just received my Christmas present, a locked Powercolor r9 290 ordered from newegg on 11/30/13. I really was hoping for an unlocked edition... any suggestions anyone?


----------



## r0cawearz

After installing gelid icy cooler, my card can't overclock to 1050+ on stock voltages anymore. And when I do go for bigger overclocks, I get weird blobs of artifacts and occasionally black screens.

Did I screw my card up?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay got these score with me Sapphy 290 ( not modded ) with just a mild o/c

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 Sapphire R9 290 1111 / 1287

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7600977



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1244748











Wadda ya rekon ........ any good ?

This is a beasty card never pulled those scores on single card before


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0cawearz*
> 
> After installing gelid icy cooler, my card can't overclock to 1050+ on stock voltages anymore. And when I do go for bigger overclocks, I get weird blobs of artifacts and occasionally black screens.
> 
> Did I screw my card up?


How are the temps? Did you get heatsinks on all the VRMs and memory chips?


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h20 and old skool swiftech block


What are your VRM temps like?

Debating whether to buy a 290 and do the Red mod and apply heatsinks later, or do it all in one go.


----------



## r0cawearz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> How are the temps? Did you get heatsinks on all the VRMs and memory chips?


I immediately went to reseat/adjust all my heatsinks and it fixed everything! There was a lot of residue clumped up along the sides of the core from trying to find the most optimal thermal application. Turns out that was the main reason.

Temps were from 65-68c core, 80-85 vrm1, 50-55 vrm2. Now it's 58-63, 70-73, 50-54. Turns out that the line going down really was VRM1 instead of the cluster of 3.

edit: i'm able to reach 1120 on stock volts now. never thought cleaning and reapplying tim would allow for higher stable clocks.


----------



## devilhead

so recieved today 2x sapphires 290 with battlefield 4, both is locked! damn bad luck, one have 70.2 asic, other 73.1


----------



## Jelle458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> 72.8
> 
> 1253 on h2o
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/BWQ4fDN


My card won't go anything past 1200 on the core, and 1445 was maximum for the memory as well. Raising core with 1MHz causes crashes, the same with memory.

Did you tweak 3dmark11 to hit those scores? I did a few which gave me almost 1k points, but it doesn't seem to be anywhere near what you are getting.


----------



## Banedox

I am starting to feel like the R9 290/290X cards are all really really hit or miss.... some seem to overclock well but most seem to do crap for an overclock... I have Elpida memory and can not go past 1300 on memory with out crashing at all.... Half the time even 1100 overclock I get artifacting... I even tried getting overclocking my unlocked as a normal 290 to no avail.. I think im gonna try some different BIOS and see how it goes... right now I am just using the ASUS 290x one...


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> I am starting to feel like the R9 290/290X cards are all really really hit or miss.... some seem to overclock well but most seem to do crap for an overclock... I have Elpida memory and can not go past 1300 on memory with out crashing at all.... Half the time even 1100 overclock I get artifacting... I even tried getting overclocking my unlocked as a normal 290 to no avail.. I think im gonna try some different BIOS and see how it goes... right now I am just using the ASUS 290x one...


lol.... No wonder you wanted to get rid of that dud


----------



## Jelle458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> I am starting to feel like the R9 290/290X cards are all really really hit or miss.... some seem to overclock well but most seem to do crap for an overclock... I have Elpida memory and can not go past 1300 on memory with out crashing at all.... Half the time even 1100 overclock I get artifacting... I even tried getting overclocking my unlocked as a normal 290 to no avail.. I think im gonna try some different BIOS and see how it goes... right now I am just using the ASUS 290x one...


Isn't the stock memory clock 1250MHz? I would RMA that card if it can't even do 1100MHz.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> lol.... No wonder you wanted to get rid of that dud


well it could do better on water who knows, also could be an instability on my CPU as well trying to fix a lot of different things...


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> well it could do better on water who knows, also could be an instability on my CPU as well trying to fix a lot of different things...


Yeah you never know but the stock memory clock is 1250 so if the card won't even do that, then something is definitely wrong. It would be a shame to have to RMA a 290 that unlocks, but if it runs like garbage what is the point of unlocking anyway?

How hot is it getting, maybe it is throttling somehow? I don't know THAT much about these since I won't have my 290x for another couple days but it definitely sounds like either that card is screwed (especially if it does it on the stock 290 bios) or you have some other issue going on.

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## devilhead

i had 5x290, xfx, 2x sapphires, 2x club3d, all cards on memory can hit 1500mhz on air


----------



## HardwareDecoder

So the whole point of this thread was people saving ~150 or so dollars so almost no one on here has a 290x right? I'm really curious how much better 290x oc's than a standard 290 if at all.

Also just in general what kind of overclocks the 290x gets.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Yeah you never know but the stock memory clock is 1250 so if the card won't even do that, then something is definitely wrong. It would be a shame to have to RMA a 290 that unlocks, but if it runs like garbage what is the point of unlocking anyway?
> 
> How hot is it getting, maybe it is throttling somehow? I don't know THAT much about these since I won't have my 290x for another couple days but it definitely sounds like either that card is screwed (especially if it does it on the stock 290 bios) or you have some other issue going on.
> 
> Hope it works out for you.


Yeah let me know how your card does, I'm gonna try some things out in my bios a bit tonight see if I can get it stable


----------



## Jelle458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> So the whole point of this thread was people saving ~150 or so dollars so almost no one on here has a 290x right? I'm really curious how much better 290x oc's than a standard 290 if at all.
> 
> Also just in general what kind of overclocks the 290x gets.


A fellow overclocker of mine did this to a 290x card:
http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2455724_

Pretty neat...


----------



## Ized

Anyone got a mirror for hawaiinfo v1.2? Seems the "rghost" domain is dead currently.

Cheers.


----------



## beonfilms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Anyone got a mirror for hawaiinfo v1.2? Seems the "rghost" domain is dead currently.
> 
> Cheers.


http://www.mediafire.com/download/balyl7c1i8hfv0m/r9+290+flash.rar

here you go, everything you need to flash your card


----------



## CriticalHit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> well it could do better on water who knows, also could be an instability on my CPU as well trying to fix a lot of different things...


I thought the same for mine but not the case ... my cards max at 45C , vrm at 50C but my 290 (x) just aren't overclockers ..

I can get the core to 1100 and it requires voltage ... But not too much , any voltage over 1340 and my monitor signal drops in and out .. I have a corsair 1050w

Men doesn't over clock at all ... If system doesn't crash , performance falls through floor ..

However upgrade to the 290x plus 10% iisn't that bad ... Just not even close to the 1300/1600 some lucky peeps getting


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beonfilms*
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/balyl7c1i8hfv0m/r9+290+flash.rar
> 
> here you go, everything you need to flash your card


Thank you kindly







Will report back soon!

My XFX card came with a torn box and a messed up sticker seal along with some nice finger prints on the card







Not too hopeful there.

Powercolor card came properly sealed by the looks of it.


----------



## m33w

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F9000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

****! that means it is not unlockable, rigth?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m33w*
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F9000005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> ****! that means it is not unlockable, rigth?


That is correct not unlockable


----------



## Ized

XFX card that showed up in tatty condition (I wonder why...) (Has black mark on PCB edge)

Code:



Code:


Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Powercolor card pre-sealed (Has black mark on PCB edge)

Code:



Code:


Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

To clarify my understanding F8000005 is unlockable while F8010005 is not?

Exciting.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalHit*
> 
> I thought the same for mine but not the case ... my cards max at 45C , vrm at 50C but my 290 (x) just aren't overclockers ..
> 
> I can get the core to 1100 and it requires voltage ... But not too much , any voltage over 1340 and my monitor signal drops in and out .. I have a corsair 1050w
> 
> Men doesn't over clock at all ... If system doesn't crash , performance falls through floor ..
> 
> However upgrade to the 290x plus 10% iisn't that bad ... Just not even close to the 1300/1600 some lucky peeps getting


Glad to hear other people are having problems as well.... Just frustrating cause I wanted to water cool a cats and get a good overclock....


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> I am starting to feel like the R9 290/290X cards are all really really hit or miss.... some seem to overclock well but most seem to do crap for an overclock... I have Elpida memory and can not go past 1300 on memory with out crashing at all.... Half the time even 1100 overclock I get artifacting... I even tried getting overclocking my unlocked as a normal 290 to no avail.. I think im gonna try some different BIOS and see how it goes... right now I am just using the ASUS 290x one...


Well for one, Elpida memory sucks, and that's an accepted fact. IDK what it is, they just use the lowest quality chips they can get away with, I guess just to cut corners and keep their prices low. But it seems to be a very strong trend that Elpida chips can never manage much more than their stock rated clock, and that Hynix chips are much more likely to reach considerable overclocks.

Second, as far as OCing the core, the trend seemed to be the same with the 7900 series. Very hit or miss, with the majority of them missing. I can't even put into words the frustration I went through trying to get a 7970 that could reach 1200Mhz or higher. Took me about 8 different cards. And the only way I got the one that did 1320Mhz was buying it used off someone who already knew what kind of OC it could get.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jelle458*
> 
> Isn't the stock memory clock 1250MHz? I would RMA that card if it can't even do 1100MHz.


You can't use "My card can't OC to 1100Mhz" as a valid RMA reason, they'll just laugh at you and send it right back, making you pay the return shipping. You have to find some other excuse, like really bad coil whine or something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> So the whole point of this thread was people saving ~150 or so dollars so almost no one on here has a 290x right? I'm really curious how much better 290x oc's than a standard 290 if at all.
> 
> Also just in general what kind of overclocks the 290x gets.


It usually seems like cut-down cores OC better than fully-enabled cores, as if the manufacturer identifies the weakest shader clusters and disables those. This would make sense, and the theory usually seems to be supported, as with the GTX 780, a cut-down GK110, OC'ing much more easily than the Titan, which is still slightly cut-down but obviously has more of the die enabled. But then came along the GTX 780 Ti, which is a fully-enabled die which OC's drastically better than the slightly cut-down Titan die. So unless the 780 Ti cores have been cherry-picked over the course of the last year, the theory just doesn't hold. So I can't say with any confidence that enabling the locked shaders on a 290 will reduce OC headroom, but nobody has really tried.

When shaders are physically laser-cut, I can imagine AMD/Nvidia/TSMC singling out the weakest shader clusters on the die and choosing those to be the cores that get disabled. But since these unlockable 290s are using actual 290X cores that only have shaders turned off through a simple interchangeable BIOS, I really doubt it's the weakest shaders that are turned off, because there's no way that the BIOS can target specific clusters of shaders. It would have to be randomly selected shaders, or the same clusters every time.

So the other theory would be that these 290Xs were sold as 290s because they couldn't handle 1000Mhz but could at least do 947Mhz, but that doesn't hold up at all either, because there's only been one unlockable 290 in this entire thread that wasn't 100% stable at 1000Mhz. So I really doubt that the unlockable 290s are worse clockers than retail 290Xs.

But I still want to see some people in this thread with unlockable 290s find their max OC with the stock 290 BIOS, and then find their max OC with the 290X BIOS and see if there's any difference. I plan to do this when I have the time.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> XFX card that showed up in tatty condition (I wonder why...) (Has black mark on PCB edge)
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> Powercolor card pre-sealed (Has black mark on PCB edge)
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> To clarify my understanding F8000005 is unlockable while F8010005 is not?
> 
> Exciting.


You are correct. Where did you order from?


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> You are correct. Where did you order from?


Well the unlockable Powercolor card came from http://www.lambda-tek.com/ a UK supplier who seems to dropship items.

A guy last week mentioned this + that he had success. Im not sure how useful this info is now because I ordered a week ago today and the damn thing took a week to get here.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Well the unlockable Powercolor card came from http://www.lambda-tek.com/ a UK supplier who seems to dropship items.
> 
> A guy last week mentioned this + that he had success. Im not sure how useful this info is now because I ordered a week ago today and the damn thing took a week to get here.


I was wondering about the XFX card, since you said it came in tatty condition, lol


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Well for one, Elpida memory sucks, and that's an accepted fact. IDK what it is, they just use the lowest quality chips they can get away with, I guess just to cut corners and keep their prices low. But it seems to be a very strong trend that Elpida chips can never manage much more than their stock rated clock, and that Hynix chips are much more likely to reach considerable overclocks.
> 
> Second, as far as OCing the core, the trend seemed to be the same with the 7900 series. Very hit or miss, with the majority of them missing. I can't even put into words the frustration I went through trying to get a 7970 that could reach 1200Mhz or higher. Took me about 8 different cards. And the only way I got the one that did 1320Mhz was buying it used off someone who already knew what kind of OC it could get.
> You can't use "My card can't OC to 1100Mhz" as a valid RMA reason, they'll just laugh at you and send it right back, making you pay the return shipping. You have to find some other excuse, like really bad coil whine or something.
> It usually seems like cut-down cores OC better than fully-enabled cores, as if the manufacturer identifies the weakest shader clusters and disables those. This would make sense, and the theory usually seems to be supported, as with the GTX 780, a cut-down GK110, OC'ing much more easily than the Titan, which is still slightly cut-down but obviously has more of the die enabled. But then came along the GTX 780 Ti, which is a fully-enabled die which OC's drastically better than the slightly cut-down Titan die. So unless the 780 Ti cores have been cherry-picked over the course of the last year, the theory just doesn't hold. So I can't say with any confidence that enabling the locked shaders on a 290 will reduce OC headroom, but nobody has really tried.
> 
> When shaders are physically laser-cut, I can imagine AMD/Nvidia/TSMC singling out the weakest shader clusters on the die and choosing those to be the cores that get disabled. But since these unlockable 290s are using actual 290X cores that only have shaders turned off through a simple interchangeable BIOS, I really doubt it's the weakest shaders that are turned off, because there's no way that the BIOS can target specific clusters of shaders. It would have to be randomly selected shaders, or the same clusters every time.
> 
> So the other theory would be that these 290Xs were sold as 290s because they couldn't handle 1000Mhz but could at least do 947Mhz, but that doesn't hold up at all either, because there's only been one unlockable 290 in this entire thread that wasn't 100% stable at 1000Mhz. So I really doubt that the unlockable 290s are worse clockers than retail 290Xs.
> 
> But I still want to see some people in this thread with unlockable 290s find their max OC with the stock 290 BIOS, and then find their max OC with the 290X BIOS and see if there's any difference. I plan to do this when I have the time.


Good explanation.

As far as that guy using my card can't get to xx as a valid rma reason. I actually plan on RMA my 290x if it is a terrible clocker. Call me whatever but I feel for paying the premium for a real 290x I "deserve" a good clocker, I mean hell alot of people just buy 5 290's and rma the ones that don't unlock to an X anyway. I plan on just saying it blue screens/black screens or something if it isn't a good clocker. WIll I feel bad about "lying" not one bit I have spent over 10,000$ with newegg over the last however many years.

Anyway what is the exact correlation on these to being a "good clocker" anyway? I'm thinking atleast 1150 mhz on core and 1400 or so memory is pretty decent.

I'm really not sure how to entirely make sure it is a "good clocker" because I don't want to remove the shroud on one I will have to rma anyway just to put it under water, but i've heard some don't oc well until you put them under water. I'd assume if I can't do atleast 1100 on air that the card is a dud.

Can someone who has a 290/x comment on whether they have warranty void stickers or something to tattle tale on you if you remove the shroud ?


----------



## accskyman

Ordered one from Newegg on November 21st~ confirmed it was unlockable and flashed it with Asus.rom last night.

I plan to run some benchmarks when I have time... I did take some screens of GPUZ, I can post when I'm at home (if I remember to do so).


----------



## HardwareDecoder

oops


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Good explanation.
> 
> As far as that guy using my card can't get to xx as a valid rma reason. I actually plan on RMA my 290x if it is a terrible clocker. Call me whatever but I feel for paying the premium for a real 290x I "deserve" a good clocker, I mean hell alot of people just buy 5 290's and rma the ones that don't unlock to an X anyway. I plan on just saying it blue screens/black screens or something if it isn't a good clocker. WIll I feel bad about "lying" not one bit I have spent over 10,000$ with newegg over the last however many years.
> 
> Anyway what is the exact correlation on these to being a "good clocker" anyway? I'm thinking atleast 1150 mhz on core and 1400 or so memory is pretty decent.
> 
> I'm really not sure how to entirely make sure it is a "good clocker" because I don't want to remove the shroud on one I will have to rma anyway just to put it under water, but i've heard some don't oc well until you put them under water. I'd assume if I can't do atleast 1100 on air that the card is a dud.
> 
> Can someone who has a 290/x comment on whether they have warranty void stickers or something to tattle tale on you if you remove the shroud ?


I'm not blaming you for trying to get a better clocker. I'm just warning that guy that if you admit to the manufacturer (or even retailer) that the only reason you are returning the card is the inability to OC well, they're not going to give you a new card and they will deny your RMA. You gotta find another reason. But if you're within the 30-day return period, you can simply send the card back to the retailer (like Newegg) with a reason like "It runs too hot" and they wont even test the card, they'll send it back to the manufacturer to get it re-certified and re-packaged if there's nothing wrong. In the mean time they'll send you another brand new card. I have done this several times with 7970s from Newegg that couldn't OC well. 3 times in fact. I cant lie and say I never felt a little bit of guilt doing it, but I know they'll still be able to re-package the card and sell it as a new item again. If AMD or one of their partners is going to try and get away with selling me a chip that barely passes QC, then I'm going to try and get away with working the system until I get a quality chip. And I don't feel bad doing it to Newegg either considering how I've also spent an absurd amount of money on them over the years as well. If I had a history of only 3 orders over a couple years, it would be different, but they've gotten a ton of business out of me.

Anyways, as far as a "good clocker" - on GCN architecture, 1200Mhz is about the mark that is considered a good clocker, at least with a custom air cooler. With these blower fans there's a little more forgiveness, if you can do 1150 with this amount of heat, that's pretty good. If you can't do 1100Mhz even with added voltage and temps under 70C, then you can officially call your card a dud. For water cooling, 1250-1300 is good, and if you can't get that with 1.4v and sub-50C, then you got some pretty bad luck.

Oh and warranty stickers - it depends on the vendor. XFX puts tattle-tale stickers on their cards, but they claim that if you call them up and let them know why you're removing the cooler and let them know you have experience working with graphics cards and you know what you're doing, they'll make a note of it and preserver your warranty if you ever have to send the card back to them without the stickers. But not all partners are like this.


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> I was wondering about the XFX card, since you said it came in tatty condition, lol


I shouldn't name + shame until I get my refund









My Powercolor card has terrrrrrrrrible coilwhine







hopefully my new PSU will sort it out when it comes.. if not.. I have no idea what to do.


----------



## m33w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> That is correct not unlockable


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> oops


Lol

So I just ordered 2x more xfx 290 cards for the hell of it, not sure why prolly cause I feel like I could win the lottery in I feel like mining 1 lite coin a day idk lol, so with that is a corsair ax850 ok for 2x 290 in crossfire?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Lol
> 
> So I just ordered 2x more xfx 290 cards for the hell of it, not sure why prolly cause I feel like I could win the lottery in I feel like mining 1 lite coin a day idk lol, so with that is a corsair ax850 ok for 2x 290 in crossfire?


your post confuses me, are you gonna use them for mining ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> I'm not blaming you for trying to get a better clocker. I'm just warning that guy that if you admit to the manufacturer (or even retailer) that the only reason you are returning the card is the inability to OC well, they're not going to give you a new card and they will deny your RMA. You gotta find another reason. But if you're within the 30-day return period, you can simply send the card back to the retailer (like Newegg) with a reason like "It runs too hot" and they wont even test the card, they'll send it back to the manufacturer to get it re-certified and re-packaged if there's nothing wrong. In the mean time they'll send you another brand new card. I have done this several times with 7970s from Newegg that couldn't OC well. 3 times in fact. I cant lie and say I never felt a little bit of guilt doing it, but I know they'll still be able to re-package the card and sell it as a new item again. If AMD or one of their partners is going to try and get away with selling me a chip that barely passes QC, then I'm going to try and get away with working the system until I get a quality chip. And I don't feel bad doing it to Newegg either considering how I've also spent an absurd amount of money on them over the years as well. If I had a history of only 3 orders over a couple years, it would be different, but they've gotten a ton of business out of me.
> 
> Anyways, as far as a "good clocker" - on GCN architecture, 1200Mhz is about the mark that is considered a good clocker, at least with a custom air cooler. With these blower fans there's a little more forgiveness, if you can do 1150 with this amount of heat, that's pretty good. If you can't do 1100Mhz even with added voltage and temps under 70C, then you can officially call your card a dud. For water cooling, 1250-1300 is good, and if you can't get that with 1.4v and sub-50C, then you got some pretty bad luck.
> 
> Oh and warranty stickers - it depends on the vendor. XFX puts tattle-tale stickers on their cards, but they claim that if you call them up and let them know why you're removing the cooler and let them know you have experience working with graphics cards and you know what you're doing, they'll make a note of it and preserver your warranty if you ever have to send the card back to them without the stickers. But not all partners are like this.


My 290x is a sapphire. Anyway so with newegg you can just say "this runs too hot" and they will let you send it back? I wonder what the turn around time from sending it back to getting a replacement is though. Seems like it would take awhile. Do they pay for return shipping? I've only ever had to return one or two things to newegg and not recently.

How does the whole process go if you don't mind explaining.

the sapphire site says this:

GPU or ASIC device (VGA) is sensitive to thermal (heat) issue. The heat sink or fan is designed to meet the requirements for reliability of the product and the warranty is rendered invalid if the product is dismantled or the heat sink or cooler fan are removed as this may causes damage to the GPU or ASIC device . Non-compliance will cause the warranty of the product to be void and repair will be at the users cost.

So i'm guessing it is gonna have some tattle tale stickers on it. No worries, I can likely get a very good feel for how the card is going to oc on air, and then only waterblock one I intend to keep.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> I shouldn't name + shame until I get my refund
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Powercolor card has terrrrrrrrrible coilwhine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully my new PSU will sort it out when it comes.. if not.. I have no idea what to do.


I have RMA'd for coil whine before, I hate that sound, especially since it's so much more noticeable when water cooling... My 290 has it, but I think I'll put up with it because I don't wanna risk getting a locked card sent back to me in exchange...


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> your post confuses me, are you gonna use them for mining ?
> .


It was sort of a wishy washy post I may or may not mine with it..


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> I have RMA'd for coil whine before, I hate that sound, especially since it's so much more noticeable when water cooling... My 290 has it, but I think I'll put up with it because I don't wanna risk getting a locked card sent back to me in exchange...


We are in the same exact situation then







Tricky since so many people seem to be having coil whine. What are the odds of finding one which doesn't whine yet also unlocks.. probably slim at this stage.

On the plus side coilwhine doesn't seem to annoy everyone. Perhaps I can sell the card on early next year when the aftermarket cards come out and make a small profit.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Lol i feel like a n00b but what is coil whine anyway, i've heard it mentioned on this site plenty of times but have no idea what it is besides an annoying noise.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> My 290x is a sapphire. Anyway so with newegg you can just say "this runs too hot" and they will let you send it back? I wonder what the turn around time from sending it back to getting a replacement is though. Seems like it would take awhile. Do they pay for return shipping? I've only ever had to return one or two things to newegg and not recently.
> 
> How does the whole process go if you don't mind explaining.
> 
> the sapphire site says this:
> 
> GPU or ASIC device (VGA) is sensitive to thermal (heat) issue. The heat sink or fan is designed to meet the requirements for reliability of the product and the warranty is rendered invalid if the product is dismantled or the heat sink or cooler fan are removed as this may causes damage to the GPU or ASIC device . Non-compliance will cause the warranty of the product to be void and repair will be at the users cost.
> 
> So i'm guessing it is gonna have some tattle tale stickers on it. No worries, I can likely get a very good feel for how the card is going to oc on air, and then only waterblock one I intend to keep.


The Sapphire 7970 Vapor-X models I had did not have stickers, but sometimes they can still tell if the thermal paste was changed. I dont think their 290Xs have stickers but they could have changed.

With Newegg, you can claim pretty much any reason besides "it doesn't overclock" or "LOL amd drivers." So yes you can blame heat, I always blamed heat or coil whine or "black screens" (even if the card never had any). If you convince them that the card really is defective, I believe they do pay the return shipping, but that might be only for DOA products. Idk, I use ShopRunner, so return shipping was always free for me regardless, didn't really pay attention to who paid for it. But the turn around time is quick. Once they get your card, they will send it back to the manufacturer, but then immediately send you another brand-new factory-sealed card straight from their warehouse. You don't have to wait for the manufacturer. They obviously pay that way of shipping as long as they don't reject your RMA for whatever reason (parts missing out of the box, etc)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> We are in the same exact situation then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tricky since so many people seem to be having coil whine. What are the odds of finding one which doesn't whine yet also unlocks.. probably slim at this stage.
> 
> On the plus side coilwhine doesn't seem to annoy everyone. Perhaps I can sell the card on early next year when the aftermarket cards come out and make a small profit.


I'll tell you this - of the last 10 high-end AMD cards I've bought, all of them had coil whine/buzz. Simply finding one without any coil noise, unlockable or not, seems pretty rare these days. But these cards do draw a ton of power, which is AMDs and Nvidia's excuse for it. I remember complaining to MSI about it and they told me "Try underclocking and undervolting your card with our AB software LOL"









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Lol i feel like a n00b but what is coil whine anyway, i've heard it mentioned on this site plenty of times but have no idea what it is besides an annoying noise.


Under normal frame rates with a heavy workload, coil whine is an electrical buzzing sound coming from your card. Under super high frame rates (like several hundred, or thousands of FPS) it's a very high-pitched whistling-like noise, almost like that sound a tea pot makes when the water gets hot enough. Kind of sounds like a hiss too. If you've never heard it before, you might think your GPU is about to explode. It's not a pleasant sound, but there's nothing functionally wrong with a card that makes coil noise.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> The Sapphire 7970 Vapor-X models I had did not have stickers, but sometimes they can still tell if the thermal paste was changed. I dont think their 290Xs have stickers but they could have changed.
> 
> With Newegg, you can claim pretty much any reason besides "it doesn't overclock" or "LOL amd drivers." So yes you can blame heat, I always blamed heat or coil whine or "black screens" (even if the card never had any). If you convince them that the card really is defective, I believe they do pay the return shipping, but that might be only for DOA products. Idk, I use ShopRunner, so return shipping was always free for me regardless, didn't really pay attention to who paid for it. But the turn around time is quick. Once they get your card, they will send it back to the manufacturer, but then immediately send you another brand-new factory-sealed card straight from their warehouse. You don't have to wait for the manufacturer. They obviously pay that way of shipping as long as they don't reject your RMA for whatever reason (parts missing out of the box, etc)
> I'll tell you this - of the last 10 high-end AMD cards I've bought, all of them had coil whine/buzz. Simply finding one without any coil noise, unlockable or not, seems pretty rare these days. But these cards do draw a ton of power, which is AMDs and Nvidia's excuse for it. I remember complaining to MSI about it and they told me "Try underclocking and undervolting your card with our AB software LOL"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under normal frame rates with a heavy workload, coil whine is an electrical buzzing sound coming from your card. Under super high frame rates (like several hundred, or thousands of FPS) it's a very high-pitched whistling-like noise, almost like that sound a tea pot makes when the water gets hot enough. Kind of sounds like a hiss too. If you've never heard it before, you might think your GPU is about to explode. It's not a pleasant sound, but there's nothing functionally wrong with a card that makes coil noise.


I started to notice coil whine an leaping screens but it seems to almost be gone now....


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> The Sapphire 7970 Vapor-X models I had did not have stickers, but sometimes they can still tell if the thermal paste was changed. I dont think their 290Xs have stickers but they could have changed.
> 
> With Newegg, you can claim pretty much any reason besides "it doesn't overclock" or "LOL amd drivers." So yes you can blame heat, I always blamed heat or coil whine or "black screens" (even if the card never had any). If you convince them that the card really is defective, I believe they do pay the return shipping, but that might be only for DOA products. Idk, I use ShopRunner, so return shipping was always free for me regardless, didn't really pay attention to who paid for it. But the turn around time is quick. Once they get your card, they will send it back to the manufacturer, but then immediately send you another brand-new factory-sealed card straight from their warehouse. You don't have to wait for the manufacturer. They obviously pay that way of shipping as long as they don't reject your RMA for whatever reason (parts missing out of the box, etc)
> I'll tell you this - of the last 10 high-end AMD cards I've bought, all of them had coil whine/buzz. Simply finding one without any coil noise, unlockable or not, seems pretty rare these days. But these cards do draw a ton of power, which is AMDs and Nvidia's excuse for it. I remember complaining to MSI about it and they told me "Try underclocking and undervolting your card with our AB software LOL"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under normal frame rates with a heavy workload, coil whine is an electrical buzzing sound coming from your card. Under super high frame rates (like several hundred, or thousands of FPS) it's a very high-pitched whistling-like noise, almost like that sound a tea pot makes when the water gets hot enough. Kind of sounds like a hiss too. If you've never heard it before, you might think your GPU is about to explode. It's not a pleasant sound, but there's nothing functionally wrong with a card that makes coil noise.


Oh wow that happened to me for about 10 minutes once, me and my friend were sitting around I was playing something and I thought my computer was going to explode.

As far as the stickers, someone on the 290 owners club just responded (he has a sapphire 290 flashed to an X) and the same waterblock i'm getting. He said there were no stickers on the card so that is pretty awesome.


----------



## beonfilms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Lol i feel like a n00b but what is coil whine anyway, i've heard it mentioned on this site plenty of times but have no idea what it is besides an annoying noise.


Coil whine is a buzzing noise coming from the coils on the card. Most card have coil whine when drawing extremely high framerates. This is normal and probably every card has this.
But there are also some cards that coil whine under heavy load, even if the fps is only 30. This is highly annoying and you are able to rma your card for this reason.
Some people are able to fix it by undervolting or overvolting their card a tiny bit, so that the voltages through the coils change and stop making that sound. Although I've never managed to fix it that way, you can always try it if you happen to have coil whine.

Hope that explains it a bit more.


----------



## stefan240987

Today i got my XFX R9 290. It got the marks in the middle of the card and next to the power connectors. its produced in week 41 and its rev. 1.1.
Can´t wait to try it out to see if it unlocks.
how are the chances for week 41 produced cards?


----------



## Banedox

I think most of the cards at that week have been laser cut and will not unlock, but hey of it does it might change the game of chance....


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> As far as the stickers, someone on the 290 owners club just responded (he has a sapphire 290 flashed to an X) and the same waterblock i'm getting. He said there were no stickers on the card so that is pretty awesome.


Yes, there are no stickers on my Sapphire 290 BFEs


----------



## Flamso

Guys, guys. You where right. A card with a mark between the crossfire contacts is a 290X in disguise! I just unlocked a Sapphire 290 while my other two 290's didn't unlock.

The card on the top is my 290X, the second is a Sapphire 290 I got today and the other two is Sapphire 290's I got earlier this week. No BF4-edition and I ordered all four from the same shop!


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> so recieved today 2x sapphires 290 with battlefield 4, both is locked! damn bad luck, one have 70.2 asic, other 73.1


Please post your serials if possible.


----------



## Banedox

Well I will check my Xfx card again for the dot...


----------



## Gilgam3sh

yeah it's a black dot, just noticed it on my Powercolor R9 290 that I "unlocked" ...


----------



## tx12

That's about the dots on real 290X cards?


----------



## Jokah

As I mentioned before but seems to have been glanced over. I have an unlocked Powercolor which does not have the black mark. Theory busted unfortunately.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokah*
> 
> As I mentioned before but seems to have been glanced over. I have an unlocked Powercolor which does not have the black mark. Theory busted unfortunately.


What's the serial on your Powercolor? Is it AFG1342... or newer?


----------



## Tennobanzai

So basically is the chances of getting an unlocked card much lower now?


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokah*
> 
> As I mentioned before but seems to have been glanced over. I have an unlocked Powercolor which does not have the black mark. Theory busted unfortunately.


Could still be an indicator though. Especially since I've only got Sapphire cards. I'll get a XFX card in a couple of days so we'll see.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokah*
> 
> As I mentioned before but seems to have been glanced over. I have an unlocked Powercolor which does not have the black mark. Theory busted unfortunately.


Maybe for Powercolor, seems to be pretty consistent for Sapphire cards so far...


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> I have RMA'd for coil whine before, I hate that sound, especially since it's so much more noticeable when water cooling... My 290 has it, but I think I'll put up with it because I don't wanna risk getting a locked card sent back to me in exchange...


I was lucky to get 1/3 unlock but the 2 that didn't unlock have "significant" coil whine...... but I'm afarid to try and RMA them right now.......

has any noticed how rare 290's are right now???? Newegg, amazon, microcenter.... nada......


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> I was lucky to get 1/3 unlock but the 2 that didn't unlock have "significant" coil whine...... but I'm afarid to try and RMA them right now.......
> 
> has any noticed how rare 290's are right now???? Newegg, amazon, microcenter.... nada......


Thank god I ordered mine on time, I ordered them on monday and used the 5% discount code from the egg. So I sold my 7950's for $850 and paid $750 for 2 R9-290s. SCORE!!!


----------



## Jokah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Maybe for Powercolor, seems to be pretty consistent for Sapphire cards so far...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamso*
> 
> Could still be an indicator though. Especially since I've only got Sapphire cards. I'll get a XFX card in a couple of days so we'll see.


It certainly looks like a good indicator. Just not 100% guaranteed. I will provide a pic of mine when I can just to alleviate any doubt people might have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> What's the serial on your Powercolor? Is it AFG1342... or newer?


Again when I get chance I shal have a look.


----------



## Jokah

Update:

Here is a pic of my unlocked Powercolor with no black mark:



Here is a link to my post with my before and after screens:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread/1200_50#post_21288359

And here is the first part of my serial number:

AXG1311.....

Also someone earlier was talking about getting theirs from Lambda tek in the UK. That's where mine was from last week. I have been keeping my eye on them and I know that they have since restocked so anyone considering getting from there will be playing the lottery again.


----------



## xnotx2

Hey guys, Made a bios with modified SSID and VID for the R9 290 to help those that have fussy motherboards that refuse to boot with miss-matched ID's

This is the PT1 ASUS bios from here, modified by me. cheers

PT1T.zip 42k .zip file


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xnotx2*
> 
> Hey guys, Made a bios with modified SSID and VID for the R9 290 to help those that have fussy motherboards that refuse to boot with miss-matched ID's
> 
> This is the PT1 ASUS bios from here, modified by me. cheers
> 
> PT1T.zip 42k .zip file


It's your first post and you're offering a modded bios?


----------



## xnotx2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> It's your first post and you're offering a modded bios?


lost my other account and email. lol


----------



## EmZkY

XFX R9 290 unlocked into a R9 290X.
Using Asus bios and Catalyst 13.11 beta 9.5.
Clocks core/mem: 1150/1400 @ 1.375V

As you can see in the picture, i have 2 black marks on my card.

I am getting artefacts at 1.400V+ and core clock at 1180+. Anyone got any suggestions? Try another bios or driver?


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokah*
> 
> Update:
> 
> Here is a pic of my unlocked Powercolor with no black mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to my post with my before and after screens:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread/1200_50#post_21288359
> 
> And here is the first part of my serial number:
> 
> AXG1311.....
> 
> Also someone earlier was talking about getting theirs from Lambda tek in the UK. That's where mine was from last week. I have been keeping my eye on them and I know that they have since restocked so anyone considering getting from there will be playing the lottery again.


My unlocked Powercolor also has no black marks while 2 of my locked Sapphires(1 bf4 edition)NewEgg (1 non-bf4)Amazon.... had the black marks.......


----------



## amlett

Hi everyone.

Finally the block arrived. I'm using the Asus 290X BIOS with vdroop. BF4 rock solid with 53ºC max (26º in my room).



Not sure if I'll try PT1 or PT3 for benching. This card is a beast.


----------



## Jokah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> Finally the block arrived. I'm using the Asus 290X BIOS with vdroop. BF4 rock solid with 53ºC max (26º in my room).
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I'll try PT1 or PT3 for benching. This card is a beast.


Was just thinking the same. I've modified Afterburner to allow me to put up to +200mv but this now means that 1625mhz on the memory slider isn't enough. Gonna have a bash with PT1 when I get my water block me thinks.


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokah*
> 
> Also someone earlier was talking about getting theirs from Lambda tek in the UK. That's where mine was from last week. I have been keeping my eye on them and I know that they have since restocked so anyone considering getting from there will be playing the lottery again.


That would be me who bought from them after your tip. Thanks for the heads up, nice stalking skills







debating if I should return my unlocked card as the coilwhine is insane. Have tried 3 PSUs now with no improvement. Even 35FPS power saver mode in Minecraft makes it scream.

I will try this _leave your card on a menu screen overnight at 40million FPS_ "trick" but honestly thats out of desperation and I will eat my hat if it works.


----------



## RatusNatus

Guys, i'm from Rio de Janeiro and a relative will bring me a card but i do have only 1 shot.
Unlock is just a plus since this card cost US$800 here.

Is this one a good try?

PowerColor R9 290 OC 4GB GDDR5 Dual DVI HDMI DisplayPort PCI-E Graphics Card
http://www.ebuyer.com/583903-powercolor-r9-290-oc-4gb-gddr5-dual-dvi-hdmi-displayport-pci-e-graphics-axr9-290-4gbd5-mdh-o

Another thing is, do u think my old HX 620 psu will hold it?
Im on a I7 [email protected], Vertex 3, 2 HDs...

Look at this, R9 290X for 317...but...LOL is not
http://www.ebuyer.com/610671-gigabyte-r9-290x-4gb-gddr5-dual-dvi-hdmi-displayport-pci-e-graphics-card-gv-r929d5-4gd-b-ga


----------



## SkateZilla

I dont think that black mark means what you guys think it does...


----------



## Banedox

so i found out why my xfx 290(X) has been overclocking my ram poorly, I only have 3.2gb of memory, which means i have a really really dud chip...


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> so i found out why my xfx 290(X) has been overclocking my ram poorly, I only have 3.2gb of memory, which means i have a really really dud chip...


What do you mean you only have 3.2GB? Is GPU-Z reporting 3.2GB instead of 4GB? If that's the case, your card is broken and you need to RMA.


----------



## Neutronman

So two weeks ago I buy an MSI R9 290 from Newegg. The card has extremely bad coil whine, so I send it back. They are completely out of stock of all R9 290's so I wait and I wait. Finally today I go out and buy a PowerColor R9 290 OC. I did not even realize that is has a slight gpu overclock to 975mhz!

Anyhow, it appears that the Powercolor cards have a good chance of unlocking but the MSI cards do not. I guess I will try to unlock the Powercolor once I get it installed with my waterblock. When I finally get a replacement back from Newegg I can either sell it as new or run it in Crossfire (assuming that I am not able to unlock the Powercolor)....

Are all the Powercolor cards that have been unlocked the OC version, or do they also have stock clock version???

Cheers,


----------



## karlog

Is there any chance that i can unlock my xfx 290

hawaii info c1.2 tell that i have the number:
RA1: F8010005
RB1: F8010005
RC1: F8010005
RD1: F8010005

i just tryed the ASUS.rom, and my card tok the rom boot and all, but the same shaders. Any idears?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karlog*
> 
> Is there any chance that i can unlock my xfx 290
> 
> hawaii info c1.2 tell that i have the number:
> RA1: F8010005
> RB1: F8010005
> RC1: F8010005
> RD1: F8010005
> 
> i just tryed the ASUS.rom, and my card tok the rom boot and all, but the same shaders. Any idears?


locked

edit: WHAT THE HECK OVERCLOCK.NET? I don't want to see ads for toe fungus cream and nasty feet.


----------



## EmZkY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> Finally the block arrived. I'm using the Asus 290X BIOS with vdroop. BF4 rock solid with 53ºC max (26º in my room).
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I'll try PT1 or PT3 for benching. This card is a beast.


What is your ASIC?


----------



## EmZkY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neutronman*
> 
> So two weeks ago I buy an MSI R9 290 from Newegg. The card has extremely bad coil whine, so I send it back. They are completely out of stock of all R9 290's so I wait and I wait. Finally today I go out and buy a PowerColor R9 290 OC. I did not even realize that is has a slight gpu overclock to 975mhz!
> 
> Anyhow, it appears that the Powercolor cards have a good chance of unlocking but the MSI cards do not. I guess I will try to unlock the Powercolor once I get it installed with my waterblock. When I finally get a replacement back from Newegg I can either sell it as new or run it in Crossfire (assuming that I am not able to unlock the Powercolor)....
> 
> Are all the Powercolor cards that have been unlocked the OC version, or do they also have stock clock version???
> 
> Cheers,


Read the front page and you'll see a guide to let you know whether it's unlockable.


----------



## Seggybop

Just received a PowerColor 290. No good. Heads up to anyone thinking the PowerColor models are all good to go.

RA1: F8100005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## Slomo4shO

Is there any way to under-volt these card? AB only seems to be able to add up to 100 mv.


----------



## Neutronman

Anyone know if Crossfire X might work, ie R9 290x and R9 290 together??? I've not read anything about this......


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neutronman*
> 
> Anyone know if Crossfire X might work, ie R9 290x and R9 290 together??? I've not read anything about this......


Yes you can crossfire a 290 with a 290X, but your 290X will only use 2560 shaders while in crossfire mode.


----------



## Neutronman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Yes you can crossfire a 290 with a 290X, but your 290X will only use 2560 shaders while in crossfire mode.


Yes, of course that makes sense, so no advantage to using an unlocked R9-290 (flashed to 290x) with a locked 290... LOL....

To be honest right now it is moot. I have new Powercolor that will arrive Monday and I am waiting for my replacement MSI R9 290 from Newegg that was RMA'd this week...


----------



## Its L0G4N

So what brand card has had the most success to unlock?


----------



## RatusNatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatusNatus*
> 
> Guys, i'm from Rio de Janeiro and a relative will bring me a card but i do have only 1 shot.
> Unlock is just a plus since this card cost US$800 here.
> 
> Is this one a good try?
> 
> PowerColor R9 290 OC 4GB GDDR5 Dual DVI HDMI DisplayPort PCI-E Graphics Card
> 
> Another thing is, do u think my old HX 620 psu will hold it?
> Im on a I7 [email protected], Vertex 3, 2 HDs...


Sorry about the bump but...

I really need an yes or no tonight...i must buy this card tmorrow.

About the PSu, i dont need an answer, i'll keep it. It can handle.


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatusNatus*
> 
> Sorry about the bump but...
> 
> I really need an yes or no tonight...i must buy this card tmorrow.
> 
> About the PSu, i dont need an answer, i'll keep it. It can handle.


Go for it!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> So what brand card has had the most success to unlock?


XFX or Powercolor


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> XFX or Powercolor


Who is more reliable in terms of build quality?


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> Who is more reliable in terms of build quality?


Both are AMD reference cards, so pretty much equal. Dunno about after sales warranty from both companies though.

Changing original tim also will help.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Ok, thanks! Now just waiting till they get some more in stock!


----------



## Banedox

Alright so how do i tell what my cards vcore is on load?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Alright so how do i tell what my cards vcore is on load?


GPU-Z sensors tab is the easiest way. Either watch it, or set it to show the max value.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karlog*
> 
> Is there any chance that i can unlock my xfx 290
> 
> hawaii info c1.2 tell that i have the number:
> RA1: F8010005
> RB1: F8010005
> RC1: F8010005
> RD1: F8010005
> 
> i just tryed the ASUS.rom, and my card tok the rom boot and all, but the same shaders. Any idears?


Unlockable


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Unlockable


801 is locked, 800 means unlockable


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> GPU-Z sensors tab is the easiest way. Either watch it, or set it to show the max value.


alright so I am finding that i couldnt overclock my card at all cause my vdrop from what GPU Tweak is setting is like .1 to .25 volts overall...

So i set it to 1410 mv and under GPUZ VDD ranged from 1.2 to 1.3v

For 1150 core and 5800 memory(1450)


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> alright so I am finding that i couldnt overclock my card at all cause my vdrop from what GPU Tweak is setting is like .1 to .25 volts overall...
> 
> So i set it to 1410 mv and under GPUZ VDD ranged from 1.2 to 1.3v
> 
> For 1150 core and 5800 memory(1450)


That sounds about right - I get 1150 with 1.25-1.3V actual, and 1200 takes closer to 1.35V. Mine may have less Vdroop though, because I was able to get 1.35V with the Asus BIOS.


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> Who is more reliable in terms of build quality?


It's seems like Powercolor is less bad since XFX got warranty stickers on the screws for their cooler. Don't know if anyone else has this. Sapphire doesn't. So I'd go with Powercolor if it's the same price or not a lot more expensive!


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamso*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> Who is more reliable in terms of build quality?
> 
> 
> 
> It's seems like Powercolor is less bad since XFX got warranty stickers on the screws for their cooler. Don't know if anyone else has this. Sapphire doesn't. So I'd go with Powercolor if it's the same price or not a lot more expensive!
Click to expand...

I wouldn't have purchased the XFX if I had known that they feel the warranty should be void from removing the heat-sink. What if my memory goes bad while I am running a water-block? There is no way that running that card 40-50C below it's target temperature would cause it to be damaged.

Any damage you would do by swapping out a cooler would be physical and visible.

That said I just took a razorblade and carefully pulled the stickers off. They are not special so they come off easy ad you can put them back where they came from if you ever have to send it back.

Still it is BS that some companies will acknowledge that it is ok to swap out then other companies that will do whatever they can to take your warranty away.

I won't buy another XFX product ever!


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> I wouldn't have purchased the XFX if I had known that they feel the warranty should be void from removing the heat-sink. What if my memory goes bad while I am running a water-block? There is no way that running that card 40-50C below it's target temperature would cause it to be damaged.
> 
> Any damage you would do by swapping out a cooler would be physical and visible.
> 
> That said I just took a razorblade and carefully pulled the stickers off. They are not special so they come off easy ad you can put them back where they came from if you ever have to send it back.
> 
> Still it is BS that some companies will acknowledge that it is ok to swap out then other companies that will do whatever they can to take your warranty away.
> 
> I won't buy another XFX product ever!


Yeah I completely agree. I would love a company like EVGA for AMD. No problem with exchanging coolers or anything. Powercolor had a watercooled 7970 almost at release, I think. It was pretty awesome. Just $100 more expensive or something like that. I'd definitely buy it!


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> That sounds about right - I get 1150 with 1.25-1.3V actual, and 1200 takes closer to 1.35V. Mine may have less Vdroop though, because I was able to get 1.35V with the Asus BIOS.


well im thinking that people who think they have crappy cards, need to take a closer look at the actually on load VDD numbers cause there way low...


----------



## Scoozi17

My apologies if this doesn't show up formatted well, but I copied it from a gmail chain.

I read in a few places that those XFX stickers on the screws do not apply to US customers, so I emailed them. The thread is below, but you can take your cards apart, just don't break or lose anything in case if you want to ever use the warranty.

I registered my card and sent in a support ticket with the question. If you want to CYA, you can definitely contact them yourself so you have it in writing









From: Me
Sent: Monday, November 25, 2013 6:09 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Support.com/ Others
Importance: High

Message:I am interested in putting an aftermarket water block or other cooler on my R9 290 cards. I read on various forums that this is allowed for U.S. customers without voiding the warranty but wanted to verify. Thank you

From: Helpdesk
Nov 27 (9 days ago)

to me

*We do indeed allow it without voiding your warranty.

Just be carefully not to cause accidental damage. And keep all the original fan hardware. If the unit ever needs to be sent in you'll have to restore it to stock. So keeping the fan, heatsink, and screws is a must.*


----------



## Gero2013

hey guys whats the outlook on unlockable cards at the moment?

in Germany, a lot of new batches have arrived on the 2nd and since then, PowerColor, Club3D, VTX3D are all new batches .

Only XFX is still old batch I think, which is why I bought anotherone ... for the kicks I guess, can't even SLI lol


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoozi17*
> 
> My apologies if this doesn't show up formatted
> ...


would be nice to have this in Germany as well, afaik the place where I bought my card from (Mindfactory) told me that basically if I remove the custom cooler and put everything back in place as it was before they probably would accept returns


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> hey guys whats the outlook on unlockable cards at the moment?
> 
> in Germany, a lot of new batches have arrived on the 2nd and since then, PowerColor, Club3D, VTX3D are all new batches .
> 
> Only XFX is still old batch I think, which is why I bought anotherone ... for the kicks I guess, can't even SLI lol


I got two powercolor 290s a week ago here in München, they can't be unlocked.


----------



## Newbie2009

I've had mine unlocked from day one and can report no errors or blackscreens. Vsync is broke though but I use radeon pro so it's a non issue.

Using 13.11 WHQL.


----------



## escapedmonk

I contacted xfx eu about removing the stock cooler without voiding the warranty and they agreed and put a note on my account.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> I got two powercolor 290s a week ago here in München, they can't be unlocked.


thanks for the confirm, my bet is that none of the cards that came in the new batch in December will be unlockable.
Best chance is to get one of from the old XFX batch, which I believe Mindfactory still has.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escapedmonk*
> 
> I contacted xfx eu about removing the stock cooler without voiding the warranty and they agreed and put a note on my account.


thanks for the tip, but which account is that? you created one on their website or something with your serial?


----------



## CriticalHit

ahhh damn ...
what i thought was a stable 1100 overclock just crashed out in Star Citizen ...

think its got to point i will switch back to 290 BIOS this weekend and see how hard i can overclock on that....


----------



## amlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmZkY*
> 
> What is your ASIC?


68 IIRC


----------



## EmZkY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> 68 IIRC


ASIC seems to mean nothing then.. mine is 68.8 and I can't go over 1.400V and 1180MHz core


----------



## escapedmonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> thanks for the tip, but which account is that? you created one on their website or something with your serial?


When you register the card on their website you have to make an account.


----------



## Waltibaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> hey guys whats the outlook on unlockable cards at the moment?
> 
> in Germany, a lot of new batches have arrived on the 2nd and since then, PowerColor, Club3D, VTX3D are all new batches .
> 
> Only XFX is still old batch I think, which is why I bought anotherone ... for the kicks I guess, can't even SLI lol


I got my PowerColor 290 OC 2 days ago, but AFAIK I got one of the last ones here in Vienna, every other place is out of stock on 290s, including other brands.

Its unlockable btw, but quite unstable when unlocked (ASIC 68.3), so I'm running it at stock ATM. until I receive the thermal tape I ordered for the VRM/RAM heatsinks. Then I'll be using it with my Accelero Twin Turbo 2.


----------



## ZombieJon

Tried it on a MSI 290

Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

There's also a void if removed sticker on one of the screws.


----------



## Banedox

Found this on tech powerup,

Seem the stock voltage on the 290x is lower than 1.25v its closer to 1.12v....

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/R9_290X/32.html


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Found this on tech powerup,
> 
> Seem the stock voltage on the 290x is lower than 1.25v its closer to 1.12v....
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/R9_290X/32.html


it's 1.12-1.14 after Vdroop. Stock voltage is still 1.25.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> it's 1.12-1.14 after Vdroop. Stock voltage is still 1.25.


but dosent that technically mean its not getting the full amount of volts to be stable?


----------



## Its L0G4N

So, does anyone know if the new batch of 290s can be unlocked at all?


----------



## Neutronman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> So, does anyone know if the new batch of 290s can be unlocked at all?


I have a Powercolor arriving Monday and an MSI arriving later next week. I have doubts that the MSI will unlock based on past experience, however i will post results here when cards arrive.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> but dosent that technically mean its not getting the full amount of volts to be stable?


Vdroop is built into every stock BIOS. The cards are tested to be stable at 1.12-1.14v at 1000Mhz. I personally don't understand the point of LLC and I disable it on my CPU and I usually disable it on my graphics cards if it's possible. Either way, you will get more actual voltage through your GPU if you use the PT3 BIOS.


----------



## Neutronman

Hey Guys, regarding voiding the warranty.
I just received an email from MSI support regarding this:

You can put on the EK waterblock without voiding your warranty as long as nothing is damaged in the process.

But if you need to send the card in for RMA reasons then the original block must be restored prior to sending it in.

Hope this makes MSI owners a little happier today


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neutronman*
> 
> Hey Guys, regarding voiding the warranty.
> I just received an email from MSI support regarding this:
> 
> You can put on the EK waterblock without voiding your warranty as long as nothing is damaged in the process.
> 
> But if you need to send the card in for RMA reasons then the original block must be restored prior to sending it in.
> 
> Hope this makes MSI owners a little happier today


Lol I remember Tsm106 trying to call me out for claiming MSI was fine with waterblocks. I knew they allowed it, but whatever. Pretty much any AIB partner is okay with waterblocks as long as you contact them and tell them you are installing one and at least make it sound like you know what you're doing. I just got done talking to XFX about it.


----------



## Neutronman

I spoke to their support department today as well regarding the extremely bad coil whine that I experienced with my first R9 290. They told me that they had a new bios that would fix this. I asked them to email me the details of the new bios.

This is the response I received:

The release of new BIOS is to reduce loading on the choke that causes coil whine and heat reduction on the GPU, as well as flickering issue.

It's possible that the performance may be reduced with the new BIOS, however somewhat equivalent since the GPU throttles down if it runs too hot.

You will still be able to overclock it and to gain performance once you switch to a better cooler.


----------



## Forceman

Sounds like they are going to tweak Powertune to reduce the card power. That would reduce loading in the choke and also reduce GPU heat.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neutronman*
> 
> I spoke to their support department today as well regarding the extremely bad coil whine that I experienced with my first R9 290. They told me that they had a new bios that would fix this. I asked them to email me the details of the new bios.
> 
> This is the response I received:
> 
> The release of new BIOS is to reduce loading on the choke that causes coil whine and heat reduction on the GPU, as well as flickering issue.
> 
> It's possible that the performance may be reduced with the new BIOS, however somewhat equivalent since the GPU throttles down if it runs too hot.
> 
> You will still be able to overclock it and to gain performance once you switch to a better cooler.


Well I'll steer clear of that BIOS. I'd rather have coil whine than gimped performance...


----------



## Neutronman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Well I'll steer clear of that BIOS. I'd rather have coil whine than gimped performance...


Once I get the replacement card, I'll test with the original bios and the new bios at stock clocks. I'm curious to see how the new bios works, if there is slightly less power running through the chokes to reduce coil whine, the perhaps the temperature will not be so high, so the card may not throttle as much!!!

Who knows tbh. I'll be installing my waterblock, so heat is not an issue for me....

I'll report in once the cards arrive.


----------



## zilien

Successfully flashed my Powercolor R9 290

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## Dodger02WS6

Ordered my Sapphire R9 290 BF4 edition on Sunday 12/01/2013 from NewEgg, got it Wednesday, installed it Thursday, flashed Sapphire's new Bios today, and Hawaii info v1.2 says this;

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F9000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

what did I get? lol


----------



## iamhollywood5

So this is kinda weird. With my unlocked 290 I've played at least 3 hours of BF4, if not more, at 1100Mhz and stock voltage with no stability issues at all. Also 2-3 loops of Valley no problem. I started playing a little of CoD Ghosts today and kept noticing weird little graphical artifacts at just 1000Mhz! No crashes though. I know COD is a sloppy PC port so maybe it's just the engine or immature drivers on a game thats an Nvidia title, but I'm kinda concerned now. I'm now waiting for Tomb Raider and Sleeping Dogs to finish downloading so I can run the benchmark tools in those games, they both are pretty good and showing any instability. If it really can't do 1000Mhz stable with stock volts, I'll probably end up returning it. Cause that just sucks.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dodger02WS6*
> 
> Ordered my Sapphire R9 290 BF4 edition on Sunday 12/01/2013 from NewEgg, got it Wednesday, installed it Thursday, flashed Sapphire's new Bios today, and Hawaii info v1.2 says this;
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F9000005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> what did I get? lol


locked, sorry!


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dodger02WS6*
> 
> Ordered my Sapphire R9 290 BF4 edition on Sunday 12/01/2013 from NewEgg, got it Wednesday, installed it Thursday, flashed Sapphire's new Bios today, and Hawaii info v1.2 says this;
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F9000005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> what did I get? lol


Strange my friend ordered 3 Sapphire BF edition cards on Monday from Newegg and all three of his unlocked. I bought two HIS from Newegg last Friday and both my cards were locked. I was about to try and order two more cards after talking with my friend. But seeing your post gives me second thoughts.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dodger02WS6*
> 
> Ordered my Sapphire R9 290 BF4 edition on Sunday 12/01/2013 from NewEgg, got it Wednesday, installed it Thursday, flashed Sapphire's new Bios today, and Hawaii info v1.2 says this;
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F9000005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> what did I get? lol


Yep, locked. Can you share its serial number? You can censor 3 last digits, no impact on stats.


----------



## Dodger02WS6

It's sealed up in the case right now and i'm about to leave to pick up my baby daughter from the hospital, tomorrow I'll be installing my sig rig into a new case and I'll grab the Serial number then.

As for being locked, I'm not terribly disappointed, I got the best card for my budget and it's still plenty fast, if it had been a locked 290x that would have just been a bonus.


----------



## tx12

No problems! Btw, serial is also printed on the box, in barcode zone, so no need to open a case to get it.
Best wishes of good health to your baby!


----------



## Gero2013

hey guys, is an ASIC quality of 72,7% any good? Im planning to use the card for BF4 and potentially some mining


----------



## magitsu

XFX 290 sent 26 Nov from Mindfactory.de unlocked and patched with Asus 290x bios (3515).
Elpdia.

Buddy got another XFX 290 from Mindfactory.de, sent 25 Nov. It accepted XFX 290x bios (3518).
Elpdia.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Got mine today. They shipped from newegg Monday I believe. Both Sapphire BF4 editions. I don't think I got lucky on this one:

Compatible adapters detected: 2
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x00000000
RA1: 00000000 RA2: 00000000
RB1: 00000000 RB2: 00000000
RC1: 00000000 RC2: 00000000
RD1: 00000000 RD2: 00000000

I'm still tempted to try though.


----------



## ImJJames

My powercolor r9 290 shipped today is locked :/ but it overclocks like a beast...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> My powercolor r9 290 shipped today is locked :/ but it overclocks like a beast...


It certainly does man . Nice work


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Got mine today. They shipped from newegg Monday I believe. Both Sapphire BF4 editions. I don't think I got lucky on this one:
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 2
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x00000000
> RA1: 00000000 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: 00000000 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: 00000000 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: 00000000 RD2: 00000000
> 
> I'm still tempted to try though.


2nd card reading is incorrect. Turn off ULPS or try them one by one.
Could you please post serials from these cards?


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> 2nd card reading is incorrect. Turn off ULPS or try them one by one.
> Could you please post serials from these cards?


What has been your findings with the serials ?

Mine are

ABG1311052***

ABG1311052***

and they can not be unlocked.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> What has been your findings with the serials ?
> 
> Mine are
> ABG1311052***
> ABG1311052***
> and they can not be unlocked.


Very little stats for now. All I can say your cards are from November 2013. I'm not shure what the middle letter (AxG) is, its changing too.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Very little stats for now. All I can say your cards are from November 2013. I'm not shure what the middle letter (AxG) is, its changing too.


Any sort of pattern forming for the cards that do unlock ?


----------



## Blameless

My PowerColor AXR9 290 4GBD5-MDH/OC unlocks successfully with several 290X BIOSes. I've settled on the most recent BIOS version I found in Techpowerup's collection.

ASIC quality on my sample is 74.6% and it has Elpida memory.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> Any sort of pattern forming for the cards that do unlock ?


AFG1310... - no unlock
AFG1310... - unlock
AHG1311... - no unlock
2 x ABG1311052... - no unlock


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> My PowerColor AXR9 290 4GBD5-MDH/OC unlocks successfully with several 290X BIOSes.


Nice! And the serial is?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Nice! And the serial is?


ABG1311052xxx


----------



## Matt-Matt

Hey guys,

considering selling my 7950's (I have three kinda), would it be worth it going to a 290 and flashing it? I know that XFX is the best for this right now, but yeah.
I only have space in my case for 2 of the cards aswell. So it kinda makes more sense.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> considering selling my 7950's (I have three kinda), would it be worth it going to a 290 and flashing it? I know that XFX is the best for this right now, but yeah.
> I only have space in my case for 2 of the cards aswell. So it kinda makes more sense.


Definately dude these red things are beasty cards


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> ABG1311052xxx


Hmm in the same hundred as two hardlocked cards. Seems serial can't be used for any estimation?


----------



## Dodger02WS6

tx12

Serial # on box is Z134500001xxx

I'll double check with the actual card later today


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dodger02WS6*
> 
> Serial # on box is Z134500001xxx


Thank you!


----------



## Blameless

Am I the only one who wipes the ROM by force flashing an empty 128k file (128k of zeros I made in a binary editor) before flashing a new BIOS?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Hmm in the same hundred as two hardlocked cards. Seems serial can't be used for any estimation?


That's what I've gathered from browsing this thread.

If the GPUs were binned into 290 and 290X pools by AMD, it seems OEMs mixed the 290X parts back in, possibly to meet increased 290 demand.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Am I the only one who wipes the ROM by force flashing an empty 128k file (128k of zeros I made in a binary editor) before flashing a new BIOS?


Hmm maybe. Any reason to do so except you're in need to get twice the flashning time?


----------



## Blameless

It's an old habit. Some cards/boards have had locks/masks that weren't overwritten with a normal flash. Probably redundant in most cases, but it's a trivial effort, so I've generally always done it, just in case.


----------



## ImJJames

So which bios to use for getting more voltage from stock besides PT 3?


----------



## hotrod717

Asus.rom 1.410v, PT1 2.0v, PT3 ???. However, you will need to use gpu tweak.


----------



## LazarusIV

So I just tried to unlock my HIS R9 290 and it went smoothly but I apparently cannot unlock this card... GPU-Z is still showing the same amount of shaders, 2560. Blast. Oh well, at least I've got the ASUS BIOS on there now. It was worth a shot!


----------



## ImJJames

Does anyone know if the r9 290 non X bios on techpowerup will let me get 1.4 volts also like 290x asus bios?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Am I the only one who wipes the ROM by force flashing an empty 128k file (128k of zeros I made in a binary editor) before flashing a new BIOS?
> That's what I've gathered from browsing this thread.
> 
> If the GPUs were binned into 290 and 290X pools by AMD, it seems OEMs mixed the 290X parts back in, possibly to meet increased 290 demand.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> It's an old habit. Some cards/boards have had locks/masks that weren't overwritten with a normal flash. Probably redundant in most cases, but it's a trivial effort, so I've generally always done it, just in case.


That's a really good point, the problem is that the card is dead if you write to it and the power goes out!








So it was on older hardware that this was required?


----------



## ATIavenge

I haven't posted in quite a while but I've been watching this thread for a bit and decided to give the 290 lottery a shot.

Purchased a PowerColor R9 290 Model: AXR9 290 4GBD5-MDH/OC S/N: AZG1311037*** from Newegg on 12/3. It came from the New Jersey warehouse.

Unfortunately mine is not unlockable and it has a single black mark along the edge of the card, located near the middle..

I haven't tried overclocking it yet to see how it does with that but it did black screen on me about 10 minutes into playing FarCry3 on ultra settings. Not sure how worried I should be about that...

It has Elpida memory but I haven't checked the ASIC quality...



Edit: Attempted to fix screenshot...


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> That's a really good point, the problem is that the card is dead if you write to it and the power goes out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it was on older hardware that this was required?


Not true, you can always just flip the bios switch.


----------



## hotrod717

Haven't seen. Any Asus bios should unlock voltage for GPU Tweak with these me thinks.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Not true, you can always just flip the bios switch.


Some cards don't have them though, I know all 290/290x's do but most nVidia cards and anything pre AMD 6xxx or low end stuff doesn't. Nor do lots of other things, such as RAID cards, sound cards, phones etc.


----------



## CriticalHit

I have black marks all over the side of my PCB .. near switches...and my card still unlocked...

that said, ive put it back to 290 mode now ... it just seems to run smoother that way and less glitches ... im not sure if its 290x driver issue or if my cards were actually binned chips..

will wait for updates before i switch back... im happy with 290 crossfire perfomance for now anyway ..


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Am I the only one who wipes the ROM by force flashing an empty 128k file (128k of zeros I made in a binary editor) before flashing a new BIOS?
> That's what I've gathered from browsing this thread.


What was your hawaiiinfo results ?

If you can use this method to unlock one of these cards. I think you would have a few hundred new friends.

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## salamachaa

This is my powercooler 290:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8040005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

I haven't tried unlocking but I haven't seen anyone with a 804 RA1 yet. Any one have info?

edit: S/N: AZG1311...


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salamachaa*
> 
> This is my powercooler 290:
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8040005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> I haven't tried unlocking but I haven't seen anyone with a 804 RA1 yet. Any one have info?
> 
> edit: S/N: AZG1311...


All 4 must be exactly F8000005. That is the only combination shown to unlock so far. Sorry!


----------



## salamachaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> All 4 must be exactly F8000005. That is the only combination shown to unlock so far. Sorry!


Meh. Time to try the overclocking chip lottery I suppose!


----------



## ajn131

Powercolor R290 purchased week of 12/2 from NewEgg. didn't unlock with ASUS.rom. Not sure if it's worth trying another 290X rom based on the instructions. It did boot on the ASUS rom and the clock boosted from 975 to 1000Mhz, but the shader count didn't increase to 2816.



For anyone with smaller case the 10.5" card size spec doesn't include the additional overhang from the stock cooler. This puts the card at ~10.8".


----------



## UNOE

I'm still curious if what Blameless said might help to unlock some of the other cards.

Also is there a 1000Mhz bios for 290 non X ?


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I'm still curious if what Blameless said might help to unlock some of the other cards.


Why do you think it (filling bios rom with zeroes) could help? It can't.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I'm still curious if what Blameless said might help to unlock some of the other cards.
> 
> Also is there a 1000Mhz bios for 290 non X ?


No, closest thing is the PowerColor stock 290 BIOS which is 975Mhz.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> That's a really good point, the problem is that the card is dead if you write to it and the power goes out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it was on older hardware that this was required?


A bad flash doesn't equal a dead card. I can blind flash just fine (and have a box of old video cards I could install along side it), and even if I couldn't, all reference 290s have two BIOSes; you can boot with one, then flip the switch to the dead BIOS and flash it.

It used to be required to unmask ROPs on some Radeon 9500 to 9700 flashes, as well as shaders on one of the rare 5850s that could be unlocked to 5870.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Some cards don't have them though


That's when you blind flash, or boot with another card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> All 4 must be exactly F8000005. That is the only combination shown to unlock so far. Sorry!


You may be correct, mine shows four F8000005 and does unlock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Why do you think it (filling bios rom with zeroes) could help? It can't.


This is likely the case. It doesn't appear to be a firmware mask that is preventing the parts from unlocking.

However, if someone has a 4xF8000005 that doesn't appear to unlock correctly, it may be worth a shot. It sure can't hurt (unless you intend to eventually flash the card several thousand times and are worried about eating up write erase cycles on the eeprom).


----------



## dehenry2

sapphire 290 bf4 bought from newegg 12/1

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dehenry2*
> 
> sapphire 290 bf4 bought from newegg 12/1
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000


congrats i'm pretty sure that is unlockable (sry if it isn't lol)


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> A bad flash doesn't equal a dead card. I can blind flash just fine (and have a box of old video cards I could install along side it), and even if I couldn't, all reference 290s have two BIOSes; you can boot with one, then flip the switch to the dead BIOS and flash it.
> 
> It used to be required to unmask ROPs on some Radeon 9500 to 9700 flashes, as well as shaders on one of the rare 5850s that could be unlocked to 5870.
> That's when you blind flash, or boot with another card.
> You may be correct, mine shows four F8000005 and does unlock.
> This is likely the case. It doesn't appear to be a firmware mask that is preventing the parts from unlocking.
> 
> However, if someone has a 4xF8000005 that doesn't appear to unlock correctly, it may be worth a shot. It sure can't hurt *(unless you intend to eventually flash the card several thousand times and are worried about eating up write erase cycles on the eeprom)*.


It would be sad to use up your several thousand writes and just need one last write that fails. Then you look back and remember that one time your wrote all zeros to the rom, then that is about the time regret sets in, if only you would have not flashed those zeros that one time.


----------



## ssiperko

JUST re-flashed my HIS R9 290

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000



Worked from all I can see, at least so far!

I also pulled the heat sink and "fixed" the paste and cleaned up the sink plate as it looked like one Toms posted when they first told us about it!

I was running 1100/1325 solid in Fire Strike earlier with no issues ..... even had it at 1175/1375 but it had artifacts.
I have a Arctic Cooler coming so hopefully I'll have a solid 1200/1400 card once it's fixed.









SS


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> JUST re-flashed my HIS R9 290
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0466
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> 
> 
> Worked from all I can see, at least so far!
> 
> I also pulled the heat sink and "fixed" the paste and cleaned up the sink plate as it looked like one Toms posted when they first told us about it!
> 
> I was running 1100/1325 solid in Fire Strike earlier with no issues ..... even had it at 1175/1375 but it had artifacts.
> I have a Arctic Cooler coming so hopefully I'll have a solid 1200/1400 card once it's fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


um your shaders are same though


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> JUST re-flashed my HIS R9 290
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0466
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> 
> 
> Worked from all I can see, at least so far!
> 
> I also pulled the heat sink and "fixed" the paste and cleaned up the sink plate as it looked like one Toms posted when they first told us about it!
> 
> I was running 1100/1325 solid in Fire Strike earlier with no issues ..... even had it at 1175/1375 but it had artifacts.
> I have a Arctic Cooler coming so hopefully I'll have a solid 1200/1400 card once it's fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


Worked in what way? Was your card dead or something? Because it's locked, and is still a 290.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dehenry2*
> 
> sapphire 290 bf4 bought from newegg 12/1
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000


Nice its unlockable congrats


----------



## Gero2013

is anyone else having problems playing BF4 with their R290?
like low frame rates and frame drops. this is with the latest drivers of course.

sorry I don't know where else to post this


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> is anyone else having problems playing BF4 with their R290?
> like low frame rates and frame drops. this is with the latest drivers of course.
> 
> sorry I don't know where else to post this


No problems at all, plays perfect for me hours on end. Average 100+FPS on 64 man servers


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Worked in what way? Was your card dead or something? Because it's locked, and is still a 290.


So what I'm hearing here is that I'm wr .... wr ... wr ..... wrong?

I don't know honestly I just know my card works ..... shows a base clock of 1000 and just finished pulling a better FS run.

I'm OK with be wrong because I'm not knowledgeable but I am willing to learn!









SS


----------



## Forceman

The clock speed will go to 290X clock speeds, but you still have 290-level shaders. The extra performance is from the clock speed bump.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> So what I'm hearing here is that I'm wr .... wr ... wr ..... wrong?
> 
> I don't know honestly I just know my card works ..... shows a base clock of 1000 and just finished pulling a better FS run.
> 
> I'm OK with be wrong because I'm not knowledgeable but I am willing to learn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


Your shaders need to say 2816 not 2560


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> No problems at all, plays perfect for me hours on end. Average 100+FPS on 64 man servers


hey thanks, look I didn't actually uninstall the Nvidia drivers, could that be the problem?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> hey thanks, look I didn't actually uninstall the Nvidia drivers, could that be the problem?


Well i reccomend a complete clean install of the AMD latest drivers, download a Driver sweeper program and run it in safe mode.


----------



## ehpexs

I'm going to be in this club soon, I'm not sure what to get though I wish sapphire made 8GB toxic versions of the 290. I need vram for the resolution I run.


----------



## Goatbert

Code:



Code:


Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

Gigabyte R9 290 I just picked up from Microcenter for $419.99.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goatbert*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> Gigabyte R9 290 I just picked up from Microcenter for $419.99.


Congrats







its unlockable, rare for gigabyte. First one I have seen actually.


----------



## UNOE

Even more odd is all MC's don't seem to carry any r9 290's yet (according to the online store)

I'm wondering if there online inventory no longer works the other day they said they had no 3570K but I walked in the store and bought one. They had at less 10.


----------



## Goatbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Even more odd is all MC's don't seem to carry any r9 290's yet (according to the online store)
> 
> I'm wondering if there online inventory no longer works the other day they said they had no 3570K but I walked in the store and bought one. They had at less 10.


Sent this in reply to PM but figured I'd post it here:
Quote:


> This was Fairfax Microcenter, the sales guy didn't even know. I asked him about an R290 (since none were on the shelf) and he said they hadn't had any in a while, so I asked about an open box 780 SC ACX I saw listed as in stock. He went to look for it and came out and said the 780 wasn't in stock but he found 3 R9 290s (2 MSI, 1 Gigabyte) and an Asus 780 TI - none of which were listed in their inventory on the website for that store. I'm not sure if someone was trying to save them for themselves or if they just suck at updating inventory but I was pretty happy with it. I grabbed the Gigabyte because another guy standing nearby asked if he could buy the pair for Crossfire. The 780 TI is probably still there not showing as inventory. This was back behind the desk where you go to pick up online orders that they had them (there is a cage back there), but the sales guy was from the PC components area and walked me over there to look.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goatbert*
> 
> Sent this in reply to PM but figured I'd post it here:


heh I bet that 780ti is gonna get lifted by one of the employees when they realize it isn't in inventory.

basically I have no faith in humanity and always expect the worst


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> No, closest thing is the PowerColor stock 290 BIOS which is 975Mhz.


Is it safe to flash this bios to any non x 290?


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> So what I'm hearing here is that I'm wr .... wr ... wr ..... wrong?
> 
> I don't know honestly I just know my card works ..... shows a base clock of 1000 and just finished pulling a better FS run.
> 
> I'm OK with be wrong because I'm not knowledgeable but I am willing to learn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


What bios did you flash?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> heh I bet that 780ti is gonna get lifted by one of the employees when they realize it isn't in inventory.
> 
> basically I have no faith in humanity and always expect the worst


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I hope my 290x does atleast those clocks under water or it's gonna get rma'd.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Wow you are screwed :-(, sorry. you were reseating what heatsink a waterblock or the stock one?
> 
> I mean I guess you could put back on the stock heatsink and try to RMA it and if they say anything about a cracked die just claim you have no idea you never took it apart it must have over heated severely.
> 
> That's a bit dishonest, but oh well...... i'd do it heh.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Okay?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Is it just me or AMD cards are selling really well right now?


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Is it just me or AMD cards are selling really well right now?


well yeah, they're all sold out everywhere. A lot of it is help from mining, but even for gaming they got dat price/performance.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Is it just me or AMD cards are selling really well right now?


It's because of three things;


Litecoin/Bitcoin mining etc.
The unlock to a 290x that some cards can do.
AMD are generally better for price/performance and free games if they're included.
AMD is wiping the floor right now because of the aforementioned reasons.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> What bios did you flash?


The ASUS in the OP.

SS


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> The ASUS in the OP.
> 
> SS


OP? Sorry ive seen that around here but dont know what it means


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Even more odd is all MC's don't seem to carry any r9 290's yet (according to the online store)
> 
> I'm wondering if there online inventory no longer works the other day they said they had no 3570K but I walked in the store and bought one. They had at less 10.


The new cards are not showing up online at MC as inventory unless you know the exact MC model #......

hence....... http://www.microcenter.com/product/426322/R9_290X_4GB_PCI-E_2DHDP#

I picked up 2 290's from there yesterday on accident..... I originally found a 280x open box online for $270 there.... when I got there 3 hours later it was gone already but while I was questioning the clerk about it and he was looking for info on it .... I saw 2 r9 290's sitting in the glass display shelf..... a Diamond and a Gigabyte.... I was really suprised, just sitting out in the open and when I asked the clerk how much he didn't even know what they were......... will test them out tomorrow.....


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The clock speed will go to 290X clock speeds, but you still have 290-level shaders. The extra performance is from the clock speed bump.


Ahhhhhh. Oh well. Worth a shot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> OP? Sorry ive seen that around here but dont know what it means


Original Post

SS


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Ahhhhhh. Oh well. Worth a shot.
> Original Post
> 
> SS


I'm a little confused now... are you saying u flashed you bios with one from the techpowerup 290 page or flashed the asus 290x bios to the 290 that should be theoretically locked?


----------



## airisom2

Look at my OP. You will see a spoiler that says "Other 290X ROMS." That's where it's at.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> I'm a little confused now... are you saying u flashed you bios with one from the techpowerup 290 page or flashed the asus 290x bios to the 290 that should be theoretically locked?


The latter.
It works but doesn't I guess.

SS


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Look at my OP. You will see a spoiler that says "Other 290X ROMS." That's where it's at.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> The latter.
> It works but doesn't I guess.
> 
> SS




Is this where you got your bios SS?

and is this the section you were talking about Airsom2?


----------



## Octo modz

So I got a couple of questions:

I checked my thing with the Hawaii test and it appeared that it was locked due to have 801. Well, I flashed the asus rom to try anyway and it successfully changed the core speed to 1000 mhz from the 947 it was before.

Is there another way for me to tell if it's flashed to a 290x now?

thanks, can take pics or post logs if needed.

Sapphire R9 290X battlefield 4 edition


----------



## Goatbert

Well this thing is working great - Flashed the Asus 290X BIOS, confirmed shaders and clock had changed, then ran 20 minutes of Unigine Valley at 1440p after reapplying thermal paste, highest I saw was 94C but it dropped down to 92C while staying at 100% utilization and staying at the appropriate clock. Going to run it on a loop tonight when I go to bed to make sure it is working as needed. Very happy!

Model:
Before GPU-Z:


After GPU-Z:


----------



## Octo modz

this is the GPU Tweak Information after I flashed the Asus bios.



Here is the screens from the memory Info.



And here is my GPU-Z:



Does that mean it worked?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOctonaut*
> 
> this is the GPU Tweak Information after I flashed the Asus bios.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the screens from the memory Info.
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my GPU-Z:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean it worked?


No. Flashing the 290X BIOS is always going to give you 290X clock speeds, but only unlocked cards (which yours isn't) will allow access to the additional shaders (and become an actual 290X).


----------



## Octo modz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> No. Flashing the 290X BIOS is always going to give you 290X clock speeds, but only unlocked cards (which yours isn't) will allow access to the additional shaders (and become an actual 290X).


boo lol

i feel like sending it back and trying to get one.


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> No. Flashing the 290X BIOS is always going to give you 290X clock speeds, but only unlocked cards (which yours isn't) will allow access to the additional shaders (and become an actual 290X).


Is there an advantage to this actually flashing a locked 290 with 290x bios? Why not just overclock?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> Is there an advantage to this actually flashing a locked 290 with 290x bios? Why not just overclock?


Only that you know it will boot at 1000MHz without using software (MSI Afterburner) etc.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Also if you flash to an ASUS BIOS you can add more voltage in GPUTweak, although you could do that with an ASUS 290 BIOS.


----------



## ZeppeMan

On Techpowerup there is a new bios version from MSI "015.042.000.000.003745" for the 290x and "015.042.000.000.003747" for the 290. Anyone tried it?


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeppeMan*
> 
> On Techpowerup there is a new bios version from MSI "015.042.000.000.003745" for the 290x and "015.042.000.000.003747" for the 290. Anyone tried it?


sadly i'm at work but I wonder what's the change log too.


----------



## CriticalHit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> Is there an advantage to this actually flashing a locked 290 with 290x bios? Why not just overclock?


For me it was 5-6% increase .... Plus black screen bug .. Plus BSOD... Plus monitor signal dropping in and out ...

Went back to HIS 290 bios for now and all those symptoms have gone ... Will try 290x again after new bios and whql driver.. Not sure if anyone else has experienced the same ... But I've found 290 bios far more stable


----------



## infamouskid

i think i read the first post right...
this is unlock able correct?



card is an XFX ver 1.1 purchased DEC 4th @ ncix.com


----------



## ZombieJon

Yes, should be able to unlock.


----------



## infamouskid

any specific or recommended 290x bios that everyone is using now?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Yes, should be able to unlock.


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infamouskid*
> 
> any specific or recommended 290x bios that everyone is using now?


Asus BIOS in the OP.


----------



## adrian040886

Hi can anybody provide me please a PT3 (no voltage drop bios) because this from forum disconnect my ati drivers


----------



## crun

Hey.

Code:



Code:


Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

Does it mean my Gigabyte R9 290 is unlockable? Any successful Gigabyte unlocks?
Also, it seems to be voltage locked, ASIC read is not supported and no VRM temps. Flashing BIOS will fix all of this issues?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Hey.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> Does it mean my Gigabyte R9 290 is unlockable? Any successful Gigabyte unlocks?
> Also, it seems to be voltage locked, ASIC read is not supported and no VRM temps. Flashing BIOS will fix all of this issues?


That sure is unlockable, go grab the Asus bio and test that thing out!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> That sure is unlockable, go grab the Asus bio and test that thing out!


ever figure your 290 out?


----------



## Goatbert

Ran my Gigabyte 290->290X with new thermal paste (some arctic ceramique 2 I had laying around) in a Unigine Valley loop at 2560x1440 overnight (~8 hours), when I woke up the diode temp had dropped from 94C to 91C. Very nice!


----------



## airisom2

Updated OP on determining unlock with Hawaii Info.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> ever figure your 290 out?


I actually think there is something wrong with my card..... even under the 290 bios it cant overclock at all, seems anything other than stock makes it unstable...

I can return it right now, but I am stuck with a EK 290X waterblock and backplate then..... both are unopened as of right now...


----------



## sf101

return for a new one and risk a unlock-able 290 that can oc?


----------



## Banedox

pretty much problem is its out of stock everywhere... at all higher prices to boot....


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> pretty much problem is its out of stock everywhere... at all higher prices to boot....


that really sucks, my 500$ 290x is lookng better and better especially since it was free due to getting 700 for my 7950s

maybe try to RMA it but make a big stink about how inconvenient it is? maybe they will send you a legit 290x

really hope I don't have any issues with my 290x when I get it, being without a video card blows.


----------



## Contatto

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000

SAPPHIRE R9 290 BF4 EDITION - R9 290 4G GDDR5 PCI-E DUAL DVI-D / HDMI / DP

Has the "Black Dot!"

Unlock to 290x successfully done!

GPU-Z shows now 2816 active Shaders.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Contatto*
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> 
> Unlock to 290x successfully done!
> 
> GPU-Z shows now 2816 active Shaders.


Congratz!

I ran Heaven 4.0 on my R9 290 all stock, latest drivers (3/12)
I got a score of 47,9 fps and 1207. That seems really low, do I have a bad card or something? It's an XFX.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Contatto*
> 
> SAPPHIRE R9 290 BF4 EDITION - R9 290 4G GDDR5 PCI-E DUAL DVI-D / HDMI / DP
> 
> Has the "Black Dot!"
> 
> Unlock to 290x successfully done!


Nice! And what's the Sapphire serial (Z13...) on it (serial can be found both on card and box)?


----------



## opiate5

one more SAPPHIRE R9 290 BF4 EDITION unlocked. only those pesky black screens in BF4 get on my nerves. had to downclock a bit to get it stable in BF4 multiplayer. beast of a card. now about that custom cooling...


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> that really sucks, my 500$ 290x is lookng better and better especially since it was free due to getting 700 for my 7950s
> 
> maybe try to RMA it but make a big stink about how inconvenient it is? maybe they will send you a legit 290x
> 
> really hope I don't have any issues with my 290x when I get it, being without a video card blows.


Yeah i have a open ticket with them right now, talking about stuff


----------



## Gero2013

Guys,

Getting a Heaven 4.0 score of 47,9 fps and 1207 on my R9 290 all stock, latest drivers (3/12)
Seems really low, do I have a bad card or something? It's an XFX.
I wanna figure this out before flashing it


----------



## Banedox

Geo I reccomend doing a Firestrike score..... the other tests seem to me to be inconsistent...


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Geo I reccomend doing a Firestrike score..... the other tests seem to me to be inconsistent...


hm I haven't seen many people posting their Firestrike results, mostly Heaven. What's a good score for Firestrike then?


----------



## salamachaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> hm I haven't seen many people posting their Firestrike results, mostly Heaven. What's a good score for Firestrike then?


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1812717?

It's funny you should ask. I was just firestriking. I got a 5495 graphics score. Not bad for a card that cost me 380 on cyber monday.


----------



## crun

Gigabyte R9 290 rev 1 aka R9 290X

And I pretty much traded my 7950 for this card...


----------



## nonphixion

So do all R9 290's unlock into the 290x ?


----------



## salamachaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonphixion*
> 
> So do all R9 290's unlock into the 290x ?


No, see this post to see if your 290 would unlock or not: http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread/610#post_21243519

Even if it doesn't the 290 is pretty close to a 290x to begin with. It is a steal at 400 USD if you can find it.


----------



## suckershake

. . . So basically the BF4 Editions of the Sapphire R9 290 can be unlocked (which I don't have) even though they came after the one I bought.
So basically I neither got BF4 for like 20€ nor the BIOS flash while others get both at the same time? I feel screwed.

With the potential +15% from the custom cooler and overclocking that 10% extra-multiplier would be what'd make my PC capable of running every part of Fire Strike Extreme but the combined test at a fluent and constant 24+FPS.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salamachaa*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1812717?
> 
> It's funny you should ask. I was just firestriking. I got a 5495 graphics score. Not bad for a card that cost me 380 on cyber monday.


haha ok im running it now, 1120MHz that's OC'd or boost?


----------



## spitty13

So was the black notch thing ever confirmed to have any correlation?


----------



## salamachaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> haha ok im running it now, 1120MHz that's OC'd or boost?


MSI afterburner. I believe it just adjusts the boost, but I could be wrong. Not too into gpu overclocking.


----------



## infamouskid

whats a black dot??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Contatto*
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1043:0466
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> SAPPHIRE R9 290 BF4 EDITION - R9 290 4G GDDR5 PCI-E DUAL DVI-D / HDMI / DP
> 
> Has the "Black Dot!"
> 
> Unlock to 290x successfully done!
> 
> GPU-Z shows now 2816 active Shaders.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infamouskid*
> 
> whats a black dot??


A black dot is a dot that is black...









In all seriousness, it's just a black mark on the side of the PCB. There really hasn't been any correlation proved or disproved with the black dot. Mine has one near the middle of the PCB, others have it by the CF connectors.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salamachaa*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1812717?
> 
> It's funny you should ask. I was just firestriking. I got a 5495 graphics score. Not bad for a card that cost me 380 on cyber monday.


do you know any other widely-used test to compare graphics cards?
I can only run the extreme preset like you if I get the Advanced Edition for €20, which is a bit steep for just the few tests I want.


----------



## salamachaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> do you know any other widely-used test to compare graphics cards?
> I can only run the extreme preset like you if I get the Advanced Edition for €20, which is a bit steep for just the few tests I want.


Check here for other benches... http://www.overclock.net/t/1436635/ocn-gk110-vs-hawaii-bench-off-thread

I like firestrike because it is more difficult to cheat than unigine.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salamachaa*
> 
> Check here for other benches... http://www.overclock.net/t/1436635/ocn-gk110-vs-hawaii-bench-off-thread
> 
> I like firestrike because it is more difficult to cheat than unigine.


Windows 7 scores in unigine are still pretty dependable, the tweaks are allowed in the Valley thread (have to watch tess settings in the Heaven thread) & there aren't really any cheats that work outside windows 8/8.1.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salamachaa*
> 
> Check here for other benches... http://www.overclock.net/t/1436635/ocn-gk110-vs-hawaii-bench-off-thread
> 
> I like firestrike because it is more difficult to cheat than unigine.


oh thank you very much for that, I've been looking for comparisons between 780 and 290 for ages!
btw I don't suppose you know a guide for overclocking 290 since the ones in the linked thread are mostly overclocked?


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> A black dot is a dot that is black...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, it's just a black mark on the side of the PCB. There really hasn't been any correlation proved or disproved with the black dot. Mine has one near the middle of the PCB, others have it by the CF connectors.


Quite. I just have it on my 290X and the 290 that could be unlocked. And the two 290 that are locked don't have it. Other than that there's no correlation.

It's definitely not a sure sign, but it could be!


----------



## UNOE

I have at less two black dot's on each card. My cards don't unlock.


----------



## MunneY

Well I was stupid and didn't realize that i needed to update GPU-Z to get it to show properly, but I successfully took my XFX R9 290 to a 290x!

before - FULL DERP


After -


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I have at less two black dot's on each card. My cards don't unlock.


yeah I think the whole black mark theory can be dropped now... at this point it seems completely meaningless.


----------



## salamachaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> oh thank you very much for that, I've been looking for comparisons between 780 and 290 for ages!
> btw I don't suppose you know a guide for overclocking 290 since the ones in the linked thread are mostly overclocked?


Not really. I haven't messed with voltages yet. If there is a guide I haven't heard of it yet.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salamachaa*
> 
> Check here for other benches... http://www.overclock.net/t/1436635/ocn-gk110-vs-hawaii-bench-off-thread
> 
> I like firestrike because it is more difficult to cheat than unigine.


How to cheat on unigine?


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *salamachaa*
> 
> Check here for other benches... http://www.overclock.net/t/1436635/ocn-gk110-vs-hawaii-bench-off-thread
> 
> I like firestrike because it is more difficult to cheat than unigine.
> 
> 
> 
> How to cheat on unigine?
Click to expand...

change your clock multiplier after booting

my understanding is that windows doesn't use the RTC or it uses it differently and that it is based off your processor clock speed. After booting if you change your clock multiplier up or down after booting the time will be faster or slower. In other words 1 minute will be shorter or longer than a real minute. So if it takes 66 seconds for 60 seconds time of what the OS thinks is happening then your scores will be 10% higher than they should be.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> How to cheat on unigine?


You can also check the bottom of this post. It's got a pretty thorough set of tweaks you can do to improve your score.


----------



## BadDopey

I just unlocked my Powercolor 290 purchased on 12/2/13, all 2816 shaders showing and the god awful coil whine went away after two days of gaming. Thanks for the guide


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDopey*
> 
> I just unlocked my Powercolor 290 purchased on 12/2/13, all 2816 shaders showing and the god awful coil whine went away after two days of gaming. Thanks for the guide


Hello, regarding the coilwhine - which game did you play that you think helped improve it?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Dang it man my Sapphy is dang locked , but still clocks and games pretty good for 69.8% asic card . Gonna gets another one tomorrow . But not sapphire , if i can msi or giga .......


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salamachaa*
> 
> Not really. I haven't messed with voltages yet. If there is a guide I haven't heard of it yet.


kk, so how do you test for stability then? Firestrike and Ungine?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Hello, regarding the coilwhine - which game did you play that you think helped improve it?


I have what appears to be coil whine too ( never had it before in my life). Is this coming from the cooler or some electrical component?


----------



## CriticalHit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> kk, so how do you test for stability then? Firestrike and Ungine?


t i've found test 1 in firestrike is the test that basically artifacts the most and quite quickly on my 290's ... what passes in heaven fails firestrike..
though i like to do loop test after in heaven to be sure of long term stability ...

that said, i could barely overclock my card anyway - card was quite finicky in 290x mode .. even had a BSOD while browsing the internet @ stock ... I'm growing increasingly suspicious of the Asus BIOS .. gone back to stock HIS 290 - which hasn't crashed - until we are sure of more stable / BIOS combination.


----------



## infamouskid

WOO HOO
success!


----------



## salamachaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> kk, so how do you test for stability then? Firestrike and Ungine?
> I have what appears to be coil whine too ( never had it before in my life). Is this coming from the cooler or some electrical component?


If it is my 24/7 clock I do firestrike, heaven, valley, witcher 2, skyrim, sleeping dogs, battlefield. Just 10-15 minutes of each game. For benching if it runs the bench I want it is cool.


----------



## PCBung

Ordered 2x Powercolor 290's today, will have them tomorrow so will test the unlock on them.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBung*
> 
> Ordered 2x Powercolor 290's today, will have them tomorrow so will test the unlock on them.


Where did you pick up the cards?


----------



## PCBung

Ebuyer... there was 5 left by time I completed the order there was 0.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBung*
> 
> Ebuyer... there was 5 left by time I completed the order there was 0.


Man these things are selling way to fast...

And I have a xfx that unlocks but something is wrong with the card in general it donst perform right... its only performing the same as a 7970.....

anyone have any luck getting a EK block or still looking for one for these cards?


----------



## y2kcamaross

Entirely too fast, I just want to throw some money at AMD but they won't let me


----------



## PCBung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Man these things are selling way to fast...
> 
> And I have a xfx that unlocks but something is wrong with the card in general it donst perform right... its only performing the same as a 7970.....
> 
> anyone have any luck getting a EK block or still looking for one for these cards?


I ordered last 2 EK blocks today at thewatercoolingshop


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBung*
> 
> I ordered last 2 EK blocks today at thewatercoolingshop


Nice, I ordered EK Nickel/Aceteal + Backplate but they shipped me the Nickel Plexi Block + backplate so Im unhappy performancepcs said I ordered the Plexi one... I dont want to return for the restocking fee...... So now I have a useless block for myself


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> And I have a xfx that unlocks but something is wrong with the card in general it donst perform right


what's the exact problem?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> what's the exact problem?


Honestly not entirely sure, I even have swapped over to the stock bios and still it dosent seem right...


----------



## CriticalHit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Man these things are selling way to fast...
> 
> And I have a xfx that unlocks but something is wrong with the card in general it donst perform right... its only performing the same as a 7970.....
> 
> anyone have any luck getting a EK block or still looking for one for these cards?


you switched to overclocking in afterburner right ? and what drivers are you on...
afterburner throttles the card if you dont use catalyst as well - and 9.5 is a good bit slower .. all my scores have dropped... i found afterburner allowed me to clock higher, but GPU tweak performed better ((cards throttled ever so slightly in afterburner even with the catalyst power limit refreshed to +50 ) ...

i got 102.8fps in valley on 9.2 and GPU tweak stable core overclock @1120-1140 from memory
with 9.5 and MSI afterburner @1150 my max score was around 96fps... ( didnt save result as i was frustrated ! hahah )

these unlocked 290x's are wide stallions at the moment in my opinion.. im waiting for some more solid drivers and BIOS to rein them in..

edit : should note those scores are with 2 cards


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Honestly not entirely sure, I even have swapped over to the stock bios and still it dosent seem right...


what's the actual problem?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalHit*
> 
> you switched to overclocking in afterburner right ? and what drivers are you on...
> afterburner throttles the card if you dont use catalyst as well - and 9.5 is a good bit slower .. all my scores have dropped... i found afterburner allowed me to clock higher, but GPU tweak performed better ((cards throttled ever so slightly in afterburner even with the catalyst power limit refreshed to +50 ) ...
> 
> i got 102.8fps in valley on 9.2 and GPU tweak stable core overclock @1120-1140 from memory
> with 9.5 and MSI afterburner @1150 my max score was around 96fps... ( didnt save result as i was frustrated ! hahah )
> 
> these unlocked 290x's are wide stallions at the moment in my opinion.. im waiting for some more solid drivers and BIOS to rein them in..
> 
> edit : should note those scores are with 2 cards


Nope been consistently using GPUtweak, and i believe the 9.5 drivers gonna swap back to 9.2


----------



## BadDopey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Hello, regarding the coilwhine - which game did you play that you think helped improve it?


My coil whine was only coming up under load, but it was so bad at first I thought I had blown a speaker or something. I read alot of posts that said cards with coil whine ususally need a "burn in" where you just run the gpu up and put load on it for a while. I looped the Heaven benchmark for a few hours, and then just tried to ignore it by playing BF4 and Far Cry. It also helps to turn your graphics all the way up in games, because the whine is actually worse the more FPS you are putting out. Mine still comes up in menus and stuff but its not as bad now. I cant hear it anymore through my headphones + the jet engine of a fan this thing has.


----------



## Neutronman

Received a Powercolor R9 290 today from Superbiz in the USA, ordered last Friday:




























Looking good for unlock. Will run some tests when I get back from work.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

http://www.overclock.net/t/1436497/official-amd-r9-290x-290-owners-club/10240#post_21354475

got my legit 290x today incase anyone is interested -- did you guys still need me to run any thing on it? I remember people were asking me to run something


----------



## airisom2

@HardwareDecoder

1. See if you can flash a 290 BIOS on it, and bench it.
2. Run valley ExtremeHD at 1150/1450. I want to see what kind of numbers you get (my late 290 did 1150/1450).
3. Compare stock ASUS 290X BIOS withe the PT1 stock bios (no overclocking, PowerTune adjustment, etc.). I'd like to see if there's actually a performance difference between the two (I briefly compared them, but I forgot to note any differences when I had the card).

Thanks


----------



## HardwareDecoder

can't do 1450 memory.

pt1/Asus are about the same.

don't feel comfortable flashing a 290 bios sorry.

I had only like 3 hrs to mess with my card b4 class but most I can do on Asus ROM is 1175 with stock memory 1412mv. I can do like 1350 memory with no artifacts but it doesn't improve my scores/fps.

basically from my experience these cards show very little to negative benefit from ocing memory. especially if you must reduce core to do do.

these cards also IMO prove definitively asic score is a huge steaming pile of crap since my card is almost 79% and doesn't oc very well. there is a guy on here with 1% higher basic than me and his card is much better over.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1436497/official-amd-r9-290x-290-owners-club/10240#post_21354475
> 
> got my legit 290x today incase anyone is interested -- did you guys still need me to run any thing on it? I remember people were asking me to run something


I wanted to see what your card showed with Hawaiiinfo


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> I wanted to see what your card showed with Hawaiiinfo


NP will do tonight when I get home. I thought someone else with a 290x did that alrdy tho. I could be wrong


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Here ya go


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Here ya go


Cool, so the 290Xs have the same F8000005 code as the unlockable 290s. More evidence that these unlockable 290s were originally meant to be 290Xs. Thanks!


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Cool, so the 290Xs have the same F8000005 code as the unlockable 290s. More evidence that these unlockable 290s were originally meant to be 290Xs. Thanks!


yes sir i already posted the hawaiin info of 290x last week. heheh

but yes they are exactly the same... ehe.

ahmm so is it safe to leave and to use 24/7 the 290 as 290x bios moded flash?


----------



## UNOE

I'm wondering why are the Asus cards available at newegg and no one is buying them is asus voltage locked or something ?


----------



## Gero2013

Im about to get another XFX which I paid €352 for. The first one I got I paid €340 for. Now the price in the same shop is €359.
But anyway they all sold out now in Germany and my guess is in the rest of the EU too.

Do any of the PowerColor from the early December batch unlock?

Club3D and VTX3D are unavailable for another week, so when new batches arrive I bet they won't unlock.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> yes sir i already posted the hawaiin info of 290x last week. heheh
> 
> but yes they are exactly the same... ehe.
> 
> ahmm so is it safe to leave and to use 24/7 the 290 as 290x bios moded flash?


yea I knew someone had alrdy posted it. ehehe hehehe

more than one sample is probably a good thing though. hehe ehhehe


----------



## maynard14

hahaha you are right sir,.. im much more confident right now to use it as 290x 24/7 haha

how about you guys?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> hahaha you are right sir,.. im much more confident right now to use it as 290x 24/7 haha
> 
> how about you guys?


Yeah I have never seen any problems as of yet, just my card is scoring lower than most peoples....


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Yeah I have never seen any problems as of yet, just my card is scoring lower than most peoples....


can you tell us the test and the score?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> can you tell us the test and the score?


Its the 3dMark Firestrike, I am only getting around 11000 for the GPU score on my unlocked 290x, im seeing people getting 130000 with just a 290, my new card is only scoring like a 7970, but Im gonna have to play with drivers and such this weekend...


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yea I knew someone had alrdy posted it. ehehe hehehe
> 
> more than one sample is probably a good thing though. hehe ehhehe


agreed, I was looking for multiple samples









Just looked at newegg... jeeez... they want $500 for 290s and $600 for 290Xs. Talk about price gouging.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Its the 3dMark Firestrike, I am only getting around 11000 for the GPU score on my unlocked 290x, im seeing people getting 130000 with just a 290, my new card is only scoring like a 7970, but Im gonna have to play with drivers and such this weekend...


regular freebie firestrike?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> regular freebie firestrike?


yeah thats what it looks like I own 3d Mark, but I just run the base test cause its standard....


----------



## Neutronman

My Asus P8Z68 for some reason will not allow me to boot from a flash drive, even though I see it in the list of boot devices!!! I have used my flash drive to boot in other pc's I have here! Any suggestions or recommendations for windows flash programs that I can use instead?
Thanks,


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neutronman*
> 
> My Asus P8Z68 for some reason will not allow me to boot from a flash drive, even though I see it in the list of boot devices!!! I have used my flash drive to boot in other pc's I have here! Any suggestions or recommendations for windows flash programs that I can use instead?
> Thanks,


I know on my legit 290x the windows copy of atiflash didn't work, and it worked fine from dos so idk.


----------



## PCBung

Got my 2x 290's today, opened one and it has a 2020 core stamp... I guess that ant gonna unlock?


----------



## Neutronman

I noticed on my pc with AS Rock bios I get two options to boot from my Flash drive, one is UEFI and the other is USB on the Asus I only get the UEFI option and this does not allow me to boot. I have tried different ports and messed around in bios, so far no luck... ***!
Any ideas???


----------



## Neutronman

Moot point, I flashed using ATI Winflash.
Full unlock, all shaders.
Although pathetic increase in Valley, 58.7 to 60.6fps and ShaderToyMark went from 645 to 685.

Shows me that it was definitely a good idea to buy the R9 290, the extra horsepower from the 290X is not worth the extra $150 imo.....


----------



## escapedmonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neutronman*
> 
> My Asus P8Z68 for some reason will not allow me to boot from a flash drive, even though I see it in the list of boot devices!!! I have used my flash drive to boot in other pc's I have here! Any suggestions or recommendations for windows flash programs that I can use instead?
> Thanks,


In the bios select easy mode, Look at the boot options, it will show your flash drive twice, one uefi and 1 standard, select the standard one. Thats how i got it to work with the same mobo.

Took me ages to work it out but its all good now.


----------



## Contatto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Its the 3dMark Firestrike, I am only getting around 11000 for the GPU score on my unlocked 290x, im seeing people getting 130000 with just a 290, my new card is only scoring like a 7970, but Im gonna have to play with drivers and such this weekend...


Just be sure that your VGA is not throttling!

I recommend you to check your VGA frequencies during a benchmark test. On you ATI manager -> performance -> overdrive, ensure that your target temperature is at maximum (95°C or 203ºF) and the Cooler Power just enough to keep your VGA at this temperature. Anything around 60/65 on Colling Power should be sufficient. You can try higher settings but in this case I recommend you Headphones!


----------



## Neutronman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escapedmonk*
> 
> In the bios select easy mode, Look at the boot options, it will show your flash drive twice, one uefi and 1 standard, select the standard one. Thats how i got it to work with the same mobo.
> 
> Took me ages to work it out but its all good now.


Good to know for next time.
Cheers.

What blows me away is the extremely small difference in performance of an R9 290 at 1000/1250 opposed to an R9 290X at the same clocks.
I shouldn't complain I guess........


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Just looked at newegg... jeeez... they want $500 for 290s and $600 for 290Xs. Talk about price gouging.


Thats still not even even in line with UK prices (Typical 290 is around £310-£330 ish so $509-$542. Add another £100/$162 for a 290x). Ok I doubt anyone cares, I just find it interesting


----------



## Bluesubmarine6

Just ordered a XFX R9-290A-ENBC (This is not the XFX R9-290A-ENFC model that others have unlocked ). Has anyone unlocked this model of XFX? Should I just cancel the order and try to get the ENFC model? Or does it not make a difference?


----------



## upgraditus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Just looked at newegg... jeeez... they want $500 for 290s and $600 for 290Xs. Talk about price gouging.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats still not even even in line with UK prices (Typical 290 is around £310-£330 ish so $509-$542. Add another £100/$162 for a 290x). Ok I doubt anyone cares, I just find it interesting
Click to expand...

Few care, the rest reside in a place where it's cheaper than the U.K







If it was the other way around it would be a different story.
I once got into an argument with a yank who was crying about fuel price going up..... it was still about 1/5th of what we have to pay over here but that didn't matter (to him).

So as to not be dragging off topic..... I have a PowerColor 290 on order and I'll give this unlock a try.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesubmarine6*
> 
> Just ordered a XFX R9-290A-ENBC (This is not the XFX R9-290A-ENFC model that others have unlocked ). Has anyone unlocked this model of XFX? Should I just cancel the order and try to get the ENFC model? Or does it not make a difference?


mny bet is unlikely but do check it, you can still return it right?


----------



## PCBung

Got home and installed my 2x 290s with their waterblocks, sadly neither can be unlocked.

Under water I am seeing temps of around 43c load. My new 1600p monitor arrives tomorrow! Cant wait!


----------



## micax

Hey! where you guys ordering r290 ??I can`t find a shop with reasonable price in US currently! newegg raise to 499! per card!


----------



## ihaveworms

Anyone having stability problems with their unlocked 290? Over the weekend, I spent some time overclocking my card. I started off my setting the voltage to +100mv and power to +50%. I then set the core clock speed to 1100Mhz and was met with vertical lines in valley benchmark. I was pretty disappointed with such a small overclock. After playing around with it some more, I found that as I lowered my voltage, my overclock became more stable. At +65mv I was able to run through valley benchmark at 1150Mhz core speed and 1375Mhz memory. I thought I was good to go and jumped into some games. I then was met with some more instability. I lowered the voltage to be +50mv and was stable in BF4. I had vertical lines again in natural selection 2 and lowered the voltage to be +25mv and didn't have any more issues the rest of Saturday or Sunday.

Yesterday when I got home from work and tried to play some battlefield, I had issues again. The game will completely freeze and I can hear an error dialog open up behind the full screen game window. I can't alt tab to it, but I can see and move my cursor around. I have to force restart my machine. Looking in the Windows logs, I am seeing a LiveKernelEvent code 141. With the game's stability issues and the recent patch it is hard for me to determine if it is my overclock which seemed stable over the weekend or the game.


----------



## Forceman

I get that BF4 directx crash if the core is set too high. It's fine at 1100, but 1150 gives that error everytime unless I bump the voltage.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

just got my xfx 290 and it unlocks loving it asus bios do xfx bios have locked voltage


----------



## MunneY

Amazon has Sapphires in stock..

They are over priced... but hey

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FLMKQYW/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00FLMKQYW&linkCode=as2&tag=them0971-20


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Amazon has Sapphires in stock..
> 
> They are over priced... but hey
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FLMKQYW/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00FLMKQYW&linkCode=as2&tag=them0971-20


this is insane so glad i got a 290x w/ bf4 for that price


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> this is insane so glad i got a 290x w/ bf4 for that price


Yea it is... I got the xfx for 420


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Yea it is... I got the xfx for 420


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Amazon has Sapphires in stock..
> 
> They are over priced... but hey
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FLMKQYW/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00FLMKQYW&linkCode=as2&tag=them0971-20


Sold out...

lol!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> hahaha you are right sir,.. im much more confident right now to use it as 290x 24/7 haha
> 
> how about you guys?


Mine ran fine for about 2 weeks no issues unlocked. Unlocked first thing I unboxed it.. lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Yea it is... I got the xfx for 420


Got my first for $380 w/ BF4 and my second for $430 w/ BF4









Have any Sapphire non-bf4 editions unlocked?


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihaveworms*
> 
> Anyone having stability problems with their unlocked 290? Over the weekend, I spent some time overclocking my card. I started off my setting the voltage to +100mv and power to +50%. I then set the core clock speed to 1100Mhz and was met with vertical lines in valley benchmark. I was pretty disappointed with such a small overclock. After playing around with it some more, I found that as I lowered my voltage, my overclock became more stable. At +65mv I was able to run through valley benchmark at 1150Mhz core speed and 1375Mhz memory. I thought I was good to go and jumped into some games. I then was met with some more instability. I lowered the voltage to be +50mv and was stable in BF4. I had vertical lines again in natural selection 2 and lowered the voltage to be +25mv and didn't have any more issues the rest of Saturday or Sunday.
> 
> Yesterday when I got home from work and tried to play some battlefield, I had issues again. The game will completely freeze and I can hear an error dialog open up behind the full screen game window. I can't alt tab to it, but I can see and move my cursor around. I have to force restart my machine. Looking in the Windows logs, I am seeing a LiveKernelEvent code 141. With the game's stability issues and the recent patch it is hard for me to determine if it is my overclock which seemed stable over the weekend or the game.


Try OCCT error check


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Sold out...
> 
> lol!
> Mine ran fine for about 2 weeks no issues unlocked. Unlocked first thing I unboxed it.. lol.
> Got my first for $380 w/ BF4 and my second for $430 w/ BF4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have any Sapphire non-bf4 editions unlocked?


At least one person did.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread/810#post_21251776

Edit: Actually looking at OP's list, at least a 2 have


----------



## ihaveworms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Try OCCT error check


I got errors almost immediately with these benchmark settings.







. Guess I will need to work on my overclock again. Thanks for pointing me to this program, I didn't know it existed. Should I be cautious about VRM temps? I know some of these tools bake those pretty well.


----------



## Banedox

Well I just did some benchmarks on my XFX Unlcoked 290, god are they crap.. even with the 9.5 drivers.. And I got a decent overclock...

Also what the heck is power target...

I even upped my CPU overclock on my xeon to 4.4 with HT on...


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Well I just did some benchmarks on my XFX Unlcoked 290, god are they crap.. even with the 9.5 drivers.. And I got a decent overclock...
> 
> Also what the heck is power target...
> 
> I even upped my CPU overclock on my xeon to 4.4 with HT on...


I dont have whatever you are using to bench but it looks like the core is throtting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihaveworms*
> 
> I got errors almost immediately with these benchmark settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Guess I will need to work on my overclock again. Thanks for pointing me to this program, I didn't know it existed. Should I be cautious about VRM temps? I know some of these tools bake those pretty well.
> 
> Sucks! Try stock! Should not be getting errors that way.
> 
> Yes VRM temps will go up a ton with this. What is your cooling? Reference? If you dont already have it, download HWInfo and watch VRM temps there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> At least one person did.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread/810#post_21251776
> 
> Edit: Actually looking at OP's list, at least a 2 have


How are you determining if they have BF4 edition?


----------



## Banedox

how to i not make my GPU core throttle? or was that my CPU throttle?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> I dont have whatever you are using to bench but it looks like the core is throtting.
> 
> How are you determining if they have BF4 edition?


Because they specifically state that


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Because they specifically state that


Im so stupid! LOL

Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> how to i not make my GPU core throttle? or was that my CPU throttle?


Power limit, but you have it maxed. AFAIK power limit doesnt work right now. I might be wrong though... I mean, I dont even know what kind of score you should be getting.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Im so stupid! LOL
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power limit, but you have it maxed. AFAIK power limit doesnt work right now. I might be wrong though... I mean, I dont even know what kind of score you should be getting.


I should be getting around 13500 for the GPU for a single 290/290x... at like more stock settings...

Also did another run, with the PT1 Bios and Reinstalled the 9.5 drivers about the same...


----------



## ihaveworms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Yes VRM temps will go up a ton with this. What is your cooling? Reference? If you dont already have it, download HWInfo and watch VRM temps there.


I have gpu-z to see VRM temps. I am using water cooling with a koolance water block. Stock ran fine, I will see what I can do in terms of over clocking tomorrow.


----------



## iamhollywood5

So I finally popped the cooler of my unlocked 290 today in preparation for the waterblock tomorrow. As expected the core number ends in 2000, but the production week is 1338 if people were still wondering about the production weeks...

and good lord, the amount of thermal paste on the core was appalling... why the hell do they always put wayyy too much TIM on these cards. Certainly doesn't help how hot these cores run and how terrible the air coolers are...


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> So I finally popped the cooler of my unlocked 290 today in preparation for the waterblock tomorrow. As expected the core number ends in 2000, but the production week is 1338 if people were still wondering about the production weeks...
> 
> and good lord, the amount of thermal paste on the core was appalling... why the hell do they always put wayyy too much TIM on these cards. Certainly doesn't help how hot these cores run and how terrible the air coolers are...


Does that mean week 38? also, mine has very minimal paste on it. Weird.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihaveworms*
> 
> I have gpu-z to see VRM temps. I am using water cooling with a koolance water block. Stock ran fine, I will see what I can do in terms of over clocking tomorrow.


Oh a full block.. ha,then your temps should be great for VRM


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> I should be getting around 13500 for the GPU for a single 290/290x... at like more stock settings...
> 
> Also did another run, with the PT1 Bios and Reinstalled the 9.5 drivers about the same...


Do you need that much voltage for 1125? A lot of people can do that speed with stock voltage or just +50. You may be power throttling.

13000 takes more than stock speeds though, closer to 1200 probably.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Do you need that much voltage for 1125? A lot of people can do that speed with stock voltage or just +50. You may be power throttling.
> 
> 13000 takes more than stock speeds though, closer to 1200 probably.


yeah pretty sure I do I have crap for memory...


----------



## CriticalHit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Yeah I have never seen any problems as of yet, just my card is scoring lower than most peoples....


you and me both.. i upgraded to 1050W PSU for my crossfired cards, only to find they dont like voltage, so i cant overclock much at all, even under water.... so they don't need the PSU at all..

even worse is the new Corsair 1050HX PSU i have is so freaking loud the only other benefit of water ( silence ) has been wiped out ... sigh ..

im still hoping i will find a forumla to get more out of these cards..

edit: my core also needs some voltage for 1100 or over ... without it usually get kicked to desktop...


----------



## Derpinheimer

Ouch









What kind of temps are you getting? And max core clocks?

If you want a silent PSU, the only one I've found.. and I tried a lot, but this was over a year ago is the Cooler Master Silent Pro M.

Not sure on their other ones. Every other silent PSU I tried had fan issues, or coil whine, or high idle fan speeds.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> yeah pretty sure I do I have crap for memory...


Memory overclocking is close to worthless, performance-wise. Much better to drop the memory clocks back to 1300-1350 or something and see if that lets you push the core higher.


----------



## CriticalHit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Ouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of temps are you getting? And max core clocks?
> 
> If you want a silent PSU, the only one I've found.. and I tried a lot, but this was over a year ago is the Cooler Master Silent Pro M.
> 
> Not sure on their other ones. Every other silent PSU I tried had fan issues, or coil whine, or high idle fan speeds.


temps on core barely breach 50C
VRAM up to 55C

( typically both more around 45C )

stable core id like to say is 1120 ( but after extended use it more like 1075 )
ive been able to do bench runs at 1175 ... valley completed at 1180Mhz if it doesnt BSOD on startup..

VRAM doesnt overclock.. at all..


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalHit*
> 
> you and me both.. i upgraded to 1050W PSU for my crossfired cards, only to find they dont like voltage, so i cant overclock much at all, even under water.... so they don't need the PSU at all..
> 
> even worse is the new Corsair 1050HX PSU i have is so freaking loud the only other benefit of water ( silence ) has been wiped out ... sigh ..
> 
> im still hoping i will find a forumla to get more out of these cards..
> 
> edit: my core also needs some voltage for 1100 or over ... without it usually get kicked to desktop...


You could always buy a corsair sp fan and put in it


----------



## spinejam

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202060

$449 w/ masterpass.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Memory overclocking is close to worthless, performance-wise. Much better to drop the memory clocks back to 1300-1350 or something and see if that lets you push the core higher.


agreed


----------



## prostreetcamaro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> I should be getting around 13500 for the GPU for a single 290/290x... at like more stock settings...
> 
> Also did another run, with the PT1 Bios and Reinstalled the 9.5 drivers about the same...


You still running the I7 920 you have down in your rig setup? If so that might be a bottleneck. It is just a thought.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> agreed


I ran some quick tests in Simcity, since it was the only game that had consistent frame rate readings.

Stock: 140-141FPS
Memory OC to 1500: 145-146FPS [+3.5%]
Memory OC to 1600: 147-148FPS [+5.0%]

Core OC to 1180 and memory stock : 154FPS [+9.6%]
Core OC to 1180 and memory to 1600: 164FPS [+16.7%]

Memory wasnt totally stable at that speed, and im pretty sure error correct started to kick in around 1500MHz and 1550 was a drop in framerate, but 1600 pushed it up a bit higher than 1500...

Also simcity may be an outlier, im not sure.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> I ran some quick tests in Simcity, since it was the only game that had consistent frame rate readings.
> 
> Stock: 140-141FPS
> Memory OC to 1500: 145-146FPS [+3.5%]
> Memory OC to 1600: 147-148FPS [+5.0%]
> 
> Core OC to 1180 and memory stock : 154FPS [+9.6%]
> Core OC to 1180 and memory to 1600: 164FPS [+16.7%]
> 
> Memory wasnt totally stable at that speed, and im pretty sure error correct started to kick in around 1500MHz and 1550 was a drop in framerate, but 1600 pushed it up a bit higher than 1500...
> 
> Also simcity may be an outlier, im not sure.


not to be a jerk but.... sim city? I was in the kitchen cleaning up, my phone beeped I looked @ my email. Saw your post and I spilled water all over the place cause I started laughing.


----------



## Derpinheimer

lol









I know, I just didnt feel like downloading something else.

BF4 has that perfoverlay thing, and its not very consistent... and its the only other game I have installed.. well, I also had BeamNG drive, but it didnt use GPU 100% so I thought it was unfair.

Too much mining


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I just didnt feel like downloading something else.
> 
> BF4 has that perfoverlay thing, and its not very consistent... and its the only other game I have installed.. well, I also had BeamNG drive, but it didnt use GPU 100% so I thought it was unfair.
> 
> Too much mining


download unigen heaven benchmark, or unigen valley. I don't like valley though all that grass and stuff makes it harder to spot artifacts.

I think heaven actually stresses stuff more than valley anyway because I was running settings on valley and didn't see any issues, but I saw artifacts in heaven. I could have just missed them in valley tho like I said.

Oh and people like firestrike now, i'll have to try that when I get my rebuild finished on thursday or friday.


----------



## PCBung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> So I finally popped the cooler of my unlocked 290 today in preparation for the waterblock tomorrow. As expected the core number ends in 2000, but the production week is 1338 if people were still wondering about the production


I got a 1338 chip and sadly its a 2020 core







thermal paste wasnt too bad but the thermal pads are made of chewing gum??? Horrid texture.


----------



## Gero2013

im looking to flash my 290 tonight, is the OP updated with the best available ROM?

"Take out all other PCI devices, including multiple R9 290s."

Do I have to take out my soundcard (PCIe 1x)?


----------



## Forceman

No, you shouldn't need to.


----------



## older

Well it appears Powercolor have gone to the downgraded chips:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## Sherp

I've tried 3 different cards with no luck









ASUS, HIS and Sapphire


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prostreetcamaro*
> 
> You still running the I7 920 you have down in your rig setup? If so that might be a bottleneck. It is just a thought.


Im running a XEON W3520 @ 4.44ghz right now...


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Memory overclocking is close to worthless, performance-wise. Much better to drop the memory clocks back to 1300-1350 or something and see if that lets you push the core higher.


wait, so if I first raise my core frequency until it gets unstable, then raise my memory, I can raise core even further to a new, higher level of stability?


----------



## PCBung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> wait, so if I first raise my core frequency until it gets unstable, then raise my memory, I can raise core even further to a new, higher level of stability?


No, lower your memory clock to see if you get a better core overclock or stability. Only applies if you have overclocked your memory at the start


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBung*
> 
> No, lower your memory clock to see if you get a better core overclock or stability. Only applies if you have overclocked your memory at the start


ah kk, why would you overclock your memory before the core? every guide says to overclock core first then memory, btw are there any benefits from overclocking memory in terms of actual FPS gained in games such as BF4?


----------



## PCBung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> ah kk, why would you overclock your memory before the core? every guide says to overclock core first then memory, btw are there any benefits from overclocking memory in terms of actual FPS gained in games such as BF4?


Answer to your first question, don't know.

As far as I am aware memory overclocking make hardly any diff in games


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBung*
> 
> Answer to your first question, don't know.
> 
> As far as I am aware memory overclocking make hardly any diff in games


makes sense really.... with 4gb ram thars plenty to deal with the demands.

I'm gonna drop my mem to 1300 and see how far I can push my core.

SS


----------



## CriticalHit

Does anyone have a theory as to why 290's run at higher voltage than 290x's? I would have thought it is the other way around..

im musing whether that is the cause of the instability i had while running with 290x BIOS ? almost a week without a single crash on 290 BIOS..


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> makes sense really.... with 4gb ram thars plenty to deal with the demands.
> 
> I'm gonna drop my mem to 1300 and see how far I can push my core.
> 
> SS


ok thanks for clearing that up

btw guys, which ROM should I take to flash an XFX card ? The latest ASUS ROM, which is very popular?


----------



## infamouskid

yeah i am curious as well.
has anyone with an XFX card tried flashing the XFX 290x bios?


----------



## JSTe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infamouskid*
> 
> yeah i am curious as well.
> has anyone with an XFX card tried flashing the XFX 290x bios?


Yes, it works.

What else can I say?


----------



## Bluesubmarine6

So even though its a XFX R9-290A-ENBC and not a XFX R9-290A-ENFC, it should still have the possibility to unlock?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesubmarine6*
> 
> So even though its a XFX R9-290A-ENBC and not a XFX R9-290A-ENFC, it should still have the possibility to unlock?


I dont think anyone has proven the ability to do so yet or to prove that statement wrong..


----------



## Bluesubmarine6

I see so I guess I will wait thanks.


----------



## miracleoflove

Gigabyte R9 290 ordered from Newegg on 12/2/13 does NOT unlock.

Code:



Code:


Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8020005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

I'm assuming that the the positions of the true bits designate which cores are locked? If so, this appears to be a chip that really does have bad cores (since A is locked in a different position).


----------



## Clypto

Just got my Sapphire R9 290 - Hawaii info v1.2 reading -

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

Scared to try and unlock it though, just got it.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clypto*
> 
> Just got my Sapphire R9 290 - Hawaii info v1.2 reading -
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> Scared to try and unlock it though, just got it.


Unlock that puppy, enjoy the boost!


----------



## Clypto

Unlocked I believe.

http://i.imgur.com/2ToAk6b.png

1-2fps difference in Heaven 4.0, almost matches my old 7950 boosts in CF.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clypto*
> 
> Unlocked I believe.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/2ToAk6b.png
> 
> 1-2fps difference in Heaven 4.0, almost matches my old 7950 boosts in CF.


Hmm well now try to see what you can get the core overclocked to on stock volts, dont touch your memory tho yet, just boost core.

also what memory do you have hynix or elpida?

Also do a 3dMark Firestrike test? That seems to give good performance differences..


----------



## Clypto

Elpdia is the memory, did have black mark on the board too.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clypto*
> 
> Elpdia is the memory, did have black mark on the board too.


The black mark has been proven to be debunk on whether it will unlock but that really dosent matter, since there is a real software method to check =P


----------



## Derpinheimer

Plus the "open it up" method, right? 2000 chip unlocks [AKA is a 290x], 2020 doesnt?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Plus the "open it up" method, right? 2000 chip unlocks [AKA is a 290x], 2020 doesnt?


True but dont do that unless there is a chance to void warranty and what not...


----------



## Gero2013

so is one ROM better than the other ? or can I just use anything for an XFX?


----------



## maynard14

mine asic quality is 67.5 percent only i can only do 1070/1270 overclock stock voltage and stock cooler

my idle on my flash 290 to 290x is 0.963 v and load is 1.235v

on my stock 290 bios idle is 0.986 v and load is 1.244 v...

i dont know why my stock bios is much more voltage than my moded 290x bios

pls help me..


----------



## Derpinheimer

.01v to 0.02v is not a large difference. With a bios flash you should expect voltage to change


----------



## maynard14

i see... so i should keep it this way as bios flash 290x ? is it safe? for 24/7 use


----------



## Derpinheimer

Think about it this way. I overvolted my card 0.2v

Yours is overvolted 0.02v
It's save


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Think about it this way. I overvolted my card 0.2v
> 
> Yours is overvolted 0.02v
> It's save


Haha.. ok sir ill save my cards bios as 290x... ill keep it this way









free 290x







im very happy though very low on overclock but still happy







thanks sir


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miracleoflove*
> 
> Gigabyte R9 290 ordered from Newegg on 12/2/13 does NOT unlock.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8020005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> I'm assuming that the the positions of the true bits designate which cores are locked? If so, this appears to be a chip that really does have bad cores (since A is locked in a different position).


Exactly.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Taking out a bad core should increase OC potential a bit, right?

At least, it should have a trend of higher OC limits?


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Taking out a bad core should increase OC potential a bit, right?


Taking out bad cores makes bad chips working. Not sure how it's relared to OC. At least, chip's dynamic power is lowered.
It may or may not help in OC. Even so-called ASIC quality from GPU-Z is not a reliable parameter. I saw just an inverted quality even on stock thermal throttling with lower ASIC quality chips performing much better than a higher one.

It theory it's possible to disable arbitrary set of compute units (CU) in any chip to see how other cores will OC.
It's even should be possible to disable all CU's but one leaving just 64 active cores out of 2816/2560. By doing that one by one it's possible to test each CU's OC potential.
Still, who needs chopped chips who OC's better than full one? Only for MHz sport maybe.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Well it can only OC as well as the weakest link.

With a set disabled you have a higher probability of a higher OC, no?

I mean if you disabled all but one core then you would see that cores limit..

Enable another and the second may have a slightly higher limit (which wont be possible due to core 1 not working that high) or the other way around.

Am I completely off?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I would think that if the "unlocked" 290 chips were not fit for 290x's they would not work at all with all cores active.

In my opinion, I believe that unlocked 290 chips are true 290x's, and were sold as 290's either by mistake or due to shortage of 290x's. Why else would the unlocked 290 chips bear the same markings as the 290x's? (ending in 2000 instead of the 290's 2020)

I really wish I got an unlocked 290, even if it's only about 4% that would be a nice boost for my benches... Breaking 18k graphics in 3dMark11 would be sweet. Either way, I got a pretty good oc'er and I'm glad I got my 290 w/ BF4 for $380, especially when looking at prices now.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Well it can only OC as well as the weakest link.
> 
> With a set disabled you have a higher probability of a higher OC, no?
> 
> I mean if you disabled all but one core then you would see that cores limit..
> 
> Enable another and the second may have a slightly higher limit (which wont be possible due to core 1 not working that high) or the other way around.
> 
> Am I completely off?


No, you're right, but the problem is that the BIOS doesn't/can't target only the weakest cores to turn off. Every BIOS extracted from these 290s is identical so they all turn off the same cores, and the odds that one of the cores it turns off happens to be the weakest core is actually pretty low...


----------



## tx12

Most probably you can turn off any compute units you want (at least on full 290X / unlocked 290). It even may be useful to detect 4 weakest units (1 units per shader engine), turn them off and OC 290X as 290.
But I doubt that could raise better potential than just running full 290X.
Still, by trying to OC one CU (or 4 CU's with 1 CU per engine) in theory you'll be able to find a frequency ceiling for core clock. Core clock will be limited only by real propagation delays in silicon any by local overheating in distinct CU. That could be useful to find a top possible core clock, but even if you'll hit 1500 MHz with this method, overall performance is going to be extra low.

BTW, I'm getting strange forum problem with hangs on "Submitting content" on page. Can't post or copy message and hang message contents is lost if you kill the page.


----------



## bt263

RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

this can unlock?


----------



## ontariotl

I was looking at newegg to see how much prices have skyrocketed for the XFX 290, in fact all of them are sold out and almost 100 bucks more than what I paid.

While scouring the reviews as I wanted to see who else reported their cards as unlockable, I found another response from XfX that I had a good laugh and have to share their excuses again.

Manufacturer Response:
Thank you for the positive review! I want to yield a bit of concern with the 290A's... The success rate on flashing is very low and permanent failure rates is COMMON. Flashing your BIOS also voids your warranty. We support the modding community and love finding creative ways to snag more performance, but flashing a 290A to a 290X is likely to end in permanent irreperable damage. Flash at your own Risk.

You may read on forums of all the great success, but please search for the failures as well. If you have any questions, please contact us at [email protected]

Play Hard.

Maybe we should eventually post a new poll thread to see whose card is still working fine after a month, six months...etc.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ontariotl*
> 
> I was looking at newegg to see how much prices have skyrocketed for the XFX 290, in fact all of them are sold out and almost 100 bucks more than what I paid.
> 
> While scouring the reviews as I wanted to see who else reported their cards as unlockable, I found another response from XfX that I had a good laugh and have to share their excuses again.
> 
> Manufacturer Response:
> Thank you for the positive review! I want to yield a bit of concern with the 290A's... The success rate on flashing is very low and permanent failure rates is COMMON. Flashing your BIOS also voids your warranty. We support the modding community and love finding creative ways to snag more performance, but flashing a 290A to a 290X is likely to end in permanent irreperable damage. Flash at your own Risk.
> 
> You may read on forums of all the great success, but please search for the failures as well. If you have any questions, please contact us at [email protected]
> 
> Play Hard.
> 
> Maybe we should eventually post a new poll thread to see whose card is still working fine after a month, six months...etc.


we support the modding community (then lies) lol


----------



## CriticalHit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> we support the modding community (then lies) lol


to be fair.. my cards are unstable when unlocked...
i think approaching with caution while cards are in infancy is a wise move ...


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bt263*
> 
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> this can unlock?


No.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalHit*
> 
> to be fair.. my cards are unstable when unlocked...
> i think approaching with caution while cards are in infancy is a wise move ...


i'm pretty sure the only true flashing related failures we are going to see are people who flash to bios that allow more voltage than the ASUS 290x. It's obviously just a strong opinion since these are so new. However i'm fairly certain enabling disabled parts of a card isn't gonna to kill it.

Being unstable is perfectly fine, and makes sense since some of these were clearly 290x's that didn't make the cut (why I bought a legit one instead of screwing around with unlocking) however instability is far from permanent damage since you can flash a 290 bios back.

edit: just wanted to add the first couple people who show up with dead cards (one dude had two already) might either have power supplies that weren't up to the task or like I said pushed voltage up too high on a pt1/pt3 bios.

My whole point is just because someone flashes a 290x bios to a 290 and the card dies later, it doesn't mean the flash had ANYTHING to do with it. Any new hardware is prone to failure till the companies get stuff under control.

That being said I totally reject what XFX is saying and they are just trying to cover their butts since they have more unlockable cards than anyone afaik.

Manufacturers are always going to be against people potentially saving money, and either AMD or these manufacturers is to blame for letting people get 290x's that paid for 290's. It's all about market segmentation and they are going to say whatever they have to, to protect that.


----------



## CriticalHit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Being unstable is perfectly fine, and makes sense since some of these were clearly 290x's that didn't make the cut (why I bought a legit one instead of screwing around with unlocking) however instability is far from permanent damage since you can flash a 290 bios back.


what makes you say this? ... ( i don't disagree but many say they are clearly 290x's locked only for availability issues /mistake ) ... My opinion is leaning towards your view way given how poorly my card overclocks along with a seemingly number of unlocked 290x's having difficuly above 1100 - 1150 core ... The fact my card seems to prefer to be fed more voltage to be stable at 290x BIOS suggests it may be binned too..

My understanding is it is possible to cause damage by prolonged undervolting - maybe thats where the reservations/dangers lie ? Someone running on 290x BIOS may not feeding enough volts to the components to prevent eventual failure ? im no engineer though so i honestly have no idea..


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalHit*
> 
> what makes you say this? ... ( i don't disagree but many say they are clearly 290x's locked only for availability issues /mistake ) ... My opinion is leaning this way given how poorly my card overclocks along with a seemingly number of unlocked 290x's having difficuly above 1100 - 1150 core ... The fact my card seems to prefer to be fed more voltage to be stable at 290x BIOS suggests it may be binned too..
> 
> My understanding is it is possible to cause damage by prolonged undervolting - maybe thats where the reservations/dangers lie ? Someone running on 290x BIOS may not feeding enough volts to the components to prevent eventual failure ? im no engineer though so i honestly have no idea..


Whenever you feed something too much power it is infinitely more dangerous for the component than too little.

as far as some saying that they ARE legit 290x's that were only locked for availability reasons. I totally agree this is possible, and obviously these are the truly lucky unlockers. Some people who unlock, aren't really gaining anything.

Just look at the user on here Banedox, he has a 290 (xfx I think) that unlocks to a 290x. I'm pretty sure his card isn't even stable when ran as a 290. So there is a ton of variability in how these cards work out.

As far as overclocking of course a card that was a 290x that scored low on whatever test they do and then flashed back to a 290x will probably not be a great ocer. Although there is always silicon lottery involved and my legit 290x only oc's to 1175 on core (with asus bios) as far as I can tell so far, granted I only did one night of bf4 so far so that might not even be stable. My memory basically doesn't oc at all or shows no fps gains when doing so.

I think one valley run I did with 250 more memory mhz gave me 4 points more, not fps... points lol


----------



## Forceman

Undervolting may cause crashes, but it won't cause hardware failure.

My take on the binning question is that, if they weren't good enough to be 290X chips, then they wouldn't have 290X part numbers. Since they do, they must be full 290X chips. AMD isn't going to mark them as 290X chips unless they can be used in 290X cards. They aren't going to expect the AIB partners to sort through the chips to figure out which ones are good enough to be in 290X cards, that's AMD's job. AIBs may do additional binning for custom cards, but they aren't doing first-level chip binning.

I think AMD is just getting very good yields on a very mature process, and they don't have enough failed chips to meet 290 demand.


----------



## CriticalHit

Fair enough,... think ill try the HIS 290x BIOS and if that fails the Sapphire when i get a chance in the next few days to see if they run more stable than the Asus without requiring voltage adjustment..

edit: quick question:
the rom file names on techpower up are HUGE... eg ... HIS.R9290X.4096.130930_1.rom

should i be renaming them before loading ?
can you rename them before loading ?


----------



## ontariotl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Undervolting may cause crashes, but it won't cause hardware failure.
> 
> My take on the binning question is that, if they weren't good enough to be 290X chips, then they wouldn't have 290X part numbers. Since they do, they must be full 290X chips. AMD isn't going to mark them as 290X chips unless they can be used in 290X cards. They aren't going to expect the AIB partners to sort through the chips to figure out which ones are good enough to be in 290X cards, that's AMD's job. AIBs may do additional binning for custom cards, but they aren't doing first-level chip binning.
> 
> I think AMD is just getting very good yields on a very mature process, and they don't have enough failed chips to meet 290 demand.


I agree with Forceman. No way AMD would laser etch the part number on the GPU prior to binning. It would definately be after it was tested for X or non X and then labeled.
It certainly is not like the 6970/6950 days where they had different speed memory chips installed that would cause issues if it was directly flashed a 6950 to 6970. Both 290X and Non-X appear to have the exact PCB board chip for chip.


----------



## escapedmonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalHit*
> 
> Fair enough,... think ill try the HIS 290x BIOS and if that fails the Sapphire when i get a chance in the next few days to see if they run more stable than the Asus without requiring voltage adjustment..
> 
> edit: quick question:
> the rom file names on techpower up are HUGE... eg ... HIS.R9290X.4096.130930_1.rom
> 
> should i be renaming them before loading ?
> can you rename them before loading ?


Yeah just rename it to something less than 8 charcters like his.rom


----------



## ornob912

Hi All,

I just followed this thread and got a Powercolor AXR9 290 4GBD5-MDH/OC to go to 290x with op's ASUS rom.

Awesome!

new techpowerup


old techpowerup


card itself


flash mode


Also, noticed that stock of all Powercolor and other unlockable cards became super sold out within the last week in land down under.


----------



## ecofin

I'm having trouble with getting my usb drive to be bootable. I've followed the instructions using hpusbdisk and ordered in the bios of my motherboard (gigabyte z87 oc) to boot from usb first, but up until now it won't boot from usb to dos. Does the type of usb drive matter in order to be bootable? I'm using sandisk cruzer slice 16gb
I have also tried other methods by searching on google but it didn't help


----------



## escapedmonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ecofin*
> 
> I'm having trouble with getting my usb drive to be bootable. I've followed the instructions using hpusbdisk and ordered in the bios of my motherboard (gigabyte z87 oc) to boot from usb first, but up until now it won't boot from usb to dos. Does the type of usb drive matter in order to be bootable? I'm using sandisk cruzer slice 16gb
> I have also tried other methods by searching on google but it didn't help


Check the bios to see if you are booting it in uefi mode, i had to disable it for my usb stick to work.


----------



## ecofin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escapedmonk*
> 
> Check the bios to see if you are booting it in uefi mode, i had to disable it for my usb stick to work.


thank you, it worked.


----------



## escapedmonk

No worries, glad you got it sorted, took me ages to find that little bit of info out.


----------



## MojoW

Anyone here know why i just get a black screen on my Sapphire 290 not unlockable?
I have tried all different 290x bios but none will give me an output.
Yes i have tried waiting as the black screen problem indicates, but it will not boot into windows or give in a output after the boot.
Is my 290 not stable with a 290x bios?
Someone else told me to update my mobo bios as that did the trick for him, but it would not work for me as i am now on the latest beta.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Monago

I'm currently trying to unlock my XFX 290, and can't get hawaiinfo12 to display any information on my card. It's telling me that it "Can't load library exeio.dll", and that I need to "Please move the program into correct folder and retry."

I'm trying to open the file from my desktop. Is there any specific folder I should be opening this from?

Oh, and I'm running windows 8.1.


----------



## MojoW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monago*
> 
> I'm currently trying to unlock my XFX 290, and can't get hawaiinfo12 to display any information on my card. It's telling me that it "Can't load library exeio.dll", and that I need to "Please move the program into correct folder and retry."
> 
> I'm trying to open the file from my desktop. Is there any specific folder I should be opening this from?
> 
> Oh, and I'm running windows 8.1.


It should be in the memoryinfo folder.


----------



## Monago

XFX R9 290, not unlockable.

Oh well... time to overclock the crap out of it =).


----------



## VladimirT

Hi guys. Sorry for my english . I'm from russia. I have just received my AXR9 290 4GBD5-MDH/OC . It's good











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I have to flash it now . Thanks a lot for this thread .

S/N - AFG13100003**


----------



## VladimirT

Hi guys. Sorry for my english . I'm from russia. I have just received my AXR9 290 4GBD5-MDH/OC . It's good









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






I have to flash it now.


----------



## karlog

Hello out there

I have an XFX 290 (locked) but i was woundering if anyone can tell me if my vcore i locked? I cannot chance it with cgminer. ¨

If yes: With bios do you gues recommencement for my card? I will mostly be mining ltc/altcoins with it, so i need a good bios for undervolting.

BTW: i contacted XFX support and they told me that it was okay to chance cooler as long as i but the stock cooler back on before RMA.

Code:



Code:


12/11/2013 8:59:48 AM By [email protected] Type:2
Dear sir

If you really want to change it, please go ahead.

But please remember that keep to use the original cooler so that it will seems no change for your card when you want to RMA in the future.

Best regards

Wade

so i will chance the paste on my cards soon.

meminfo on my card:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
















EDIT fixed image


----------



## Derpinheimer

If it is flashed to ASUS 290X then use ASUS GPU tweak.

If not, use MSI afterburner.
Cgminer isn't always working with voltage.


----------



## VladimirT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karlog*
> 
> Hello out there
> 
> I have an XFX 290 (locked) but i was woundering if anyone can tell me if my vcore i locked? I cannot chance it with cgminer. ¨
> 
> If yes: With bios do you gues recommencement for my card? I will mostly be mining ltc/altcoins with it, so i need a good bios for undervolting.
> 
> BTW: i contacted XFX support and they told me that it was okay to chance cooler as long as i but the stock cooler back on before RMA.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 12/11/2013 8:59:48 AM By [email protected] Type:2
> Dear sir
> 
> If you really want to change it, please go ahead.
> 
> But please remember that keep to use the original cooler so that it will seems no change for your card when you want to RMA in the future.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Wade
> 
> so i will chance the paste on my cards soon.
> 
> meminfo on my card:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sorry , but it's my meminfo )

p.S. successful unlocked


----------



## karlog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VladimirT*
> 
> Sorry , but it's my meminfo )
> 
> p.S. successful unlocked


thaks for the info! I don't know i used the wrong pic, but it should be fixed now.









I have but back my normal bios, but msi afterbunner dont allow me to chance voltage ether. Should i use the asus 290/290x or the P1 bios? or any other bios?

EDIT: i had the 290x bios on my card, and it worked, but no unlock. Just to tell that the card is not bios locked.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MojoW*
> 
> Anyone here know why i just get a black screen on my Sapphire 290 not unlockable?


It's normal for hardlocked cards. Your PCI ID was not changed to 290X and BIOS refused to init the card.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VladimirT*
> 
> p.S. successful unlocked


Tovarisch, pozdravlyaiu, you're lucky!
Not easy thing to get an unlockable card in Russia.


----------



## VladimirT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karlog*
> 
> thaks for the info! I don't know i used the wrong pic, but it should be fixed now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have but back my normal bios, but msi afterbunner dont allow me to chance voltage ether. Should i use the asus 290/290x or the P1 bios? or any other bios?
> 
> EDIT: i had the 290x bios on my card, and it worked, but no unlock. Just to tell that the card is not bios locked.


I using powercolor 290x uber bios 64kb. Powerlimit still work .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Tovarisch, pozdravlyaiu, you're lucky!
> Not easy thing to get an unlockable card in Russia.


Spasibo ) Ih voobshe dostat' problema v russia sei4as.

p.S. just checked Asic = 80.9


----------



## MojoW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> It's normal for hardlocked cards. Your PCI ID was not changed to 290X and BIOS refused to init the card.


Are there hardlocked 290's ??
First time i heard of it.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MojoW*
> 
> Are there hardlocked 290's ??
> First time i heard of it.


Hardlocked is "not unlockable", with core locks and PCI ID restriction set in hardware (most probably, using efuse technology).
I just use "hardlocked" to simplify "not unlockable" phrase.


----------



## karlog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Hardlocked is "not unlockable", with core locks and PCI ID restriction set in hardware (most probably, using efuse technology).
> I just use "hardlocked" to simplify "not unlockable" phrase.


But i was able to boot with my xfx 290 (locked) with the Asus bios no problems, only not unlocked shades.

is the voltage unlocked on the 290x Asus bios? (i put back the orginal bios when i realiced that my card was locked)


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karlog*
> 
> But i was able to boot with my xfx 290 (locked) with the Asus bios no problems, only not unlocked shades.


Black screen effect also depends on motherboard. Even if you boot with black screen, image will arrive after OS driver init (in Windows).


----------



## Neutronman

Just to update your information. I received a new MSI R9 290 from Newegg today and it is locked. The Powercolor R9 290 I received last week from Superbiz was unlocked and I was able to flash correctly.

I will most likely flash these to the same R9 290 bios as I want to run in CF and would like a matching pair of cards for easier sync. I will probably use the Powercolor R9 290 OC bios as it is already slightly factory overclocked to 975mhz.

I will be watercooling both cards with EK Blocks so fan speed is not of concern to me, however I did notice both cards throttling when the fan speed was less than 60% in my PC. Obviously this means that full potential will not be realized unless the cards are running with the fan speed set to 60%. I have a Switch 810, so cooling is not an issue and I was testing with the sides of the case off.

Sapphire has on their website a 'Performance' R9 290 Bios, has anyone on this thread tested many R9 290 bios' and if so which one's are performing better?

Right now I have a new Bios from MSI that promises less coil whine. I received this directly from their support team, I have the Powercolor bios, the original MSI bios, the new Sapphire bios and of course I could go to TechPowerUp and download any of their R9 290 bios'

I will be flashing the Powercolor back to an R9 290 from the 290X and am interested in overclocking under water...

Looking for some input from you guys as you have had your cards longer than me.

Cheers,


----------



## MojoW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Black screen effect also depends on motherboard. Even if you boot with black screen, image will arrive after OS driver init (in Windows).


Yeah that's what i thought but it isn't happening with me on whatever 290x bios i flash.
Just had a black screen and i do not know if it boot's up because i do not see anything.(If i wait win 8.1 isn't showing up either)
I think it's my mobo as the other dude with the same problem updated his bios and it worked again.(I think he had a gigabyte mobo)
I just need to wait for a decent mobo update.


----------



## Gero2013

ha! a second XFX I ordered was returned to the vendor (post couldn't find address supposedly). the vendor then did a "final quality check" and discovered that the card has a "severe fault".
I call bull****. I bet it has to do with the unlock capability, the first XFX card from that batch is unlockable.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Gero2013

guys I flashed the my XFX successfully with XFX Rom! Thank you all a bunch!









I ran Heaven 4.0 and 3DMark, and guess what? Virtually EXACT 5% increase in both tests ^^

I have a few more questions, would be great to get some answers as I am looking to overclock this card and put a custom cooler on it.

I took these screenshots after a run of 3D Mark.



















how would you guys rate this card's temps on the VRMs and the voltages. Could you also tell me which voltages are the important ones ?


----------



## Gero2013

Just so I this can be added to the main form

Before flash
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1813012
After flash
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1839016

Don't have GPU-Z screenshot from before soz

After


----------



## stl drifter

I just snagged an Asus R9 290 off of Amazon last night. Are these cards as good as the Sapphire's ?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stl drifter*
> 
> I just snagged an Asus R9 290 off of Amazon last night. Are these cards as good as the Sapphire's ?


Looks like 0 out of 5 for asus


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stl drifter*
> 
> I just snagged an Asus R9 290 off of Amazon last night. Are these cards as good as the Sapphire's ?


All reference will perform the same because they have to follow reference design.


----------



## stl drifter

Ok , good because I snagged it for $399


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> All reference will perform the same because they have to follow reference design.


I'm not sure if he's asking about unlocking potential or actual performance? Performance wise they are the same card


----------



## devilhead

Today i have recieved 3 x XFX290, all of them is able to onlock to 290x







so maybe i will order 2x more







))


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Today i have recieved 3 x XFX290, all of them is able to onlock to 290x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so maybe i will order 2x more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))


where did you order


----------



## cloppy007

Code:



Code:


Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Sapphire 290 BF4 from PCComponentes.com. Elpida memory.

By the way, I asked Sapphire if I could replace the TIM and they said no...


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> where did you order


some local store at Norway







)


----------



## VladimirT

Cooler = auto--->GPU = 1030 if high --> throttling
Mem = 1600stable

This means ---> water

Has Anybody tried flash press sample bios 290x?


----------



## stl drifter

Sorry , I meant as far as their unlockability.


----------



## nachoyazid

Hi, i am going to buy a 290 from Sapphire and I would want to know which of this two has more posibilites to be unlocked?

21227-00-40G
21227-00-50G (with BF4)

Thanks.


----------



## Derpinheimer

40g was the original one that barely unlocked
50g started having a lot more unlocks

40g is now being shipped againg though - and with the LTC craze this should mean its all NEW stock. Whether or not it unlocks isnt known...


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nachoyazid*
> 
> Hi, i am going to buy a 290 from Sapphire and I would want to know which of this two has more posibilites to be unlocked?
> 
> 21227-00-40G
> 21227-00-50G (with BF4)
> 
> Thanks.


I have 2 40G coming in today and tomorrow. Hopefully I get lucky and i'll let you guys know.

Btw just going off from this thread and another, the 40G has recently been seeing some unlocks.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> guys I flashed the my XFX successfully with XFX Rom! Thank you all a bunch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran Heaven 4.0 and 3DMark, and guess what? Virtually EXACT 5% increase in both tests ^^
> 
> I have a few more questions, would be great to get some answers as I am looking to overclock this card and put a custom cooler on it.
> 
> I took these screenshots after a run of 3D Mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how would you guys rate this card's temps on the VRMs and the voltages. Could you also tell me which voltages are the important ones ?


The only voltage that matters is VDDC, which is core voltage. Those temps are fine.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The only voltage that matters is VDDC, which is core voltage. Those temps are fine.


oh ty, I want to OC a little bit with the stock cooler, just for fun.
What's a save voltage that I shouldn't go above?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> oh ty, I want to OC a little bit with the stock cooler, just for fun.
> What's a save voltage that I shouldn't go above?


The AB limit of +100mV should be perfectly safe.


----------



## maynard14

funny thing is that after i unlock my card to 290x using xfx 290x bios my VVDC is only 0.963 volts in idle

where as my default 290 bios VVDC is 0.984 volts idle


----------



## The Storm

Ok so I just recieved my Sapphire R9-290's today. Installed them about 10 minutes ago and I ran Hawaii info and got this.

Compatible adapters detected: 2
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

If I am reading all this info correctly I may have unlockable cards?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Ok so I just recieved my Sapphire R9-290's today. Installed them about 10 minutes ago and I ran Hawaii info and got this.
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 2
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> If I am reading all this info correctly I may have unlockable cards?


Yes you do. Get flashing.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Yes you do. Get flashing.


Sweet thanks, a little nervous, never done this, may have to do some reading up on this tonight, then when I get off work tomorrow flash these things.

Just for reference, I thought I read where this theory was debunked but I do have the black paint mark between the pins where the Crossfire bridge used to be.


----------



## simsin

xfx v1.1 pruchased from canadacomputers in Canada

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

damnit


----------



## ZeppeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neutronman*
> 
> Right now I have a new Bios from MSI that promises less coil whine.


Could you share that bios?


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Ok so I just recieved my Sapphire R9-290's today. Installed them about 10 minutes ago and I ran Hawaii info and got this.
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 2
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> If I am reading all this info correctly I may have unlockable cards?


All cards are good to go.
Could you please share Sapphire serials and AMD serials (on green sticker on board)?
Thank you!


----------



## Gero2013

@Forceman, thanks for the info!

Someone contact me via PM and said this:

_After reading your posting in the r9 290 -> 290x unlock thread, i acutally contacted XFX about the differences between the 290A and 290X.
The 290A are failed 290X tests but passed a slightly lower test standard from AMD so they are labeled as 290A.

XFX won't honor your warranty if your cards fail and in the email they told me that 50 have been sent in so far.

I'm simply just trying to educate you from the information i gained from XFX, i hope you don't experience premature failure and reflash original bios to preserve your warranty._

I am a bit confused, I never heard of the 290A and also afaik all talk about unlockable 290's being inferior is just speculation right now.


----------



## airisom2

Well, that's odd. It's like XFX is saying that they brand the 290x chips as xxx2000 first, then do the testing, and if they pass quality control for the 290x card, then they're put in 290x cards (with the ones that didn't pass quality control for the 290x, but did for the 290, goes in 290 cards). You'd think that they would fabricate the chips without labeling them at first, and then whatever chip passes 290x QC is designated and labeled as 290x chips (xxxx2000), and whatevever fails 290x QC but passes 290 QC is either laser cut or bios disabled, and designated and labeled as 290 chips (xxxx2020).

290A= R9 290

They said 290A as in R9-290A-ENFC.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> @Forceman, thanks for the info!
> 
> Someone contact me via PM and said this:
> 
> _After reading your posting in the r9 290 -> 290x unlock thread, i acutally contacted XFX about the differences between the 290A and 290X.
> The 290A are failed 290X tests but passed a slightly lower test standard from AMD so they are labeled as 290A.
> 
> XFX won't honor your warranty if your cards fail and in the email they told me that 50 have been sent in so far.
> 
> I'm simply just trying to educate you from the information i gained from XFX, i hope you don't experience premature failure and reflash original bios to preserve your warranty._
> 
> I am a bit confused, I never heard of the 290A and also afaik all talk about unlockable 290's being inferior is just speculation right now.


It sounds like scare tactics to me. They don't want people buying 290s instead of 290Xs. And how could they possibly know that 50 cards were sent in that failed flashing to 290X? Have 50 people even flahsed the cards, let alone flashed them and had them die? I don't think a single person here has had one fail (that couldn't also have been a failure for some other reason - like black screen problems). And I'm guessing more people have flashed here than most other places.


----------



## CriticalHit

i just reflashed latest Asus for one more try and did full driver wipe and reinstall of 9.5 drivers last night...

so far has been a lot more stable at stock than previous attempt - i have lost a lot of the stutter i had originally on 290x BIOS ... can still only stable clock to 1100 core , and an artifact free benching clock of 1130 ( that does crash out sometimes when changing states ) ...

would be interesting to see if can find more information about these 290A's from different source .. do wonder though if its all PR talk blaming so many failed cards on BIOS change.. you would think someone would have reported it here or another popular forum given its a popular topic of discussion..


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> They said 290A as in R9-290A-ENFC.


so what's actually the story behind the unlockable 290s? I mean how come they are actually sold as 290s and not R290X?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It sounds like scare tactics to me. They don't want people buying 290s instead of 290Xs. And how could they possibly know that 50 cards were sent in that failed flashing to 290X? Have 50 people even flahsed the cards, let alone flashed them and had them die? I don't think a single person here has had one fail (that couldn't also have been a failure for some other reason - like black screen problems). And I'm guessing more people have flashed here than most other places.


ok the same person came back to me with the email he got from XFX, he asked not to repost the email for privacy concerns however the general gist was that

290 chips were tested, if they passed the R290X tests they were labelled R290X, if not shaders were cut off they became 290A. And apparently the 290X flash did kill those cards....
And apparently the increase in performance lasts only a few weeks, then it bricks.

I'm not sure about that since my many "R290As" unlocked to a "R290X" so they were probably R290X to begin with. I just wonder why they labelled them as 290A. Also why would an unlocked R290X suddenly brick? As you say, afaik only 1 person had their card fail on them and it was in this thread, but I think it was due to heavy OC.


----------



## likeomghax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Well, that's odd. It's like XFX is saying that they brand the 290x chips as xxx2000 first, then do the testing, and if they pass quality control for the 290x card, then they're put in 290x cards (with the ones that didn't pass quality control for the 290x, but did for the 290, goes in 290 cards). You'd think that they would fabricate the chips without labeling them at first, and then whatever chip passes 290x QC is designated and labeled as 290x chips (xxxx2000), and whatevever fails 290x QC but passes 290 QC is either laser cut or bios disabled, and designated and labeled as 290 chips (xxxx2020).


What bothers me is that 5 vendors sells these cards are different prices.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It sounds like scare tactics to me. They don't want people buying 290s instead of 290Xs. And how could they possibly know that 50 cards were sent in that failed flashing to 290X? Have 50 people even flahsed the cards, let alone flashed them and had them die? I don't think a single person here has had one fail (that couldn't also have been a failure for some other reason - like black screen problems). And I'm guessing more people have flashed here than most other places.


If the 290A card has failed the 290X QC, this means that card is probably susceptible to failure but probably under extreme conditions. Considering this thread probably has thousands of altcoin miner leaking and I've personally seen posts of 108 290's it would lead me to believe that all vendors are communicating about this issues and probably 50 cards overall from all vendors are been burnt so far.

Also noticed that XFX reduced the reference design warranty period only to two years.


----------



## Forceman

The problem with their explanation is that the cores themselves have 290X part numbers. So unless they are trying to say that AMD sold XFX some 290X cores, and then XFX later determined they weren't good enough to be 290X's and so used them as 290s, then what they are saying is crap. AMD isn't going to mark failed cores as 290X parts and then expect the AIB to figure that out and sell them as 290s. AMD bins the cores and marks them as 290X or 290 - then the AIB puts them on a card and sells them. The AIB may do some additional binning to get cores for Lightning or Toxic or something, but XFX isn't making the 290X/290 determination - that's AMD.

I was one of the first people to unlock a card, and I've been running mine overvolted and overclocked since day one, and I haven't had any trouble with it at all. I find it hard to believe that it's suddenly going to drop dead one day because I unlocked some additional shaders. What's even the logic for why it would suddenly die because of that? Worst case the bad shader block craps out and I have to reflash it to a 290 - but there's no reason I've heard for why the card itself would be bricked.

I'd be much more inclined to believe them if the unlock able cards had cores that were marked as 290X, as that would indicate that you were unlocking something that was meant to be locked. But a card with a 2000 part number core (indicating 290X) was never meant to be locked.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likeomghax*
> 
> Exactly, Regardless of manufacturers all these R9 290 and R9 290X are the same cards. They are all AMD reference design, what bothers me is that 5 vendors sells these cards are different prices.


amd sets an MSRP: manufacturer *SUGGESTED* retail price. With the demand for amd cards right now I can't blame anyone for price gouging honestly.

Most countries have a free market economy, so if you don't like the price simply don't buy it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> *
> It sounds like scare tactics to me. They don't want people buying 290s instead of 290Xs. And how could they possibly know that 50 cards were sent in that failed flashing to 290X? Have 50 people even flahsed the cards, let alone flashed them and had them die?* I don't think a single person here has had one fail (that couldn't also have been a failure for some other reason - like black screen problems). And I'm guessing more people have flashed here than most other places.


This is exactly how I feel ( and what I said a few pages back)


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likeomghax*
> 
> Exactly, Regardless of manufacturers all these R9 290 and R9 290X are the same cards.
> If the 290A card has failed the 290X QC, this means that card is probably susceptible to failure but probably under extreme conditions.


An alternative version I just heard is that there were simply not enough R290s available on release so they just took a bunch of R290X and put a R290 BIOS on it.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> An alternative version I just heard is that there were simply not enough R290s available on release so they just took a bunch of R290X and put a R290 BIOS on it.
> I still haven't got my head round the QC process at AMD, what exactly is binning?


I'd assume they just test all their chips on some big pcb 100's at a time and it tells them row 1 chip 12 is defective at these cores.

that is how I picture it in my head anyway.

prolly completely wrong. They've got to to have some method checking that they work+ aren't defective before they leave though, and I can't see doing 1 at a time.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The problem with their explanation is that the cores themselves have 290X part numbers. So unless they are trying to say that AMD sold XFX some 290X cores, and then XFX later determined they weren't good enough to be 290X's and so used them as 290s, then what they are saying is crap. AMD isn't going to mark failed cores as 290X parts and then expect the AIB to figure that out and sell them as 290s. AMD bins the cores and marks them as 290X or 290 - then the AIB puts them on a card and sells them. The AIB may do some additional binning to get cores for Lightning or Toxic or something, but XFX isn't making the 290X/290 determination - that's AMD.
> 
> I was one of the first people to unlock a card, and I've been running mine overvolted and overclocked since day one, and I haven't had any trouble with it at all. I find it hard to believe that it's suddenly going to drop dead one day because I unlocked some additional shaders. What's even the logic for why it would suddenly die because of that? Worst case the bad shader block craps out and I have to reflash it to a 290 - but there's no reason I've heard for why the card itself would be bricked.
> 
> I'd be much more inclined to believe them if the unlock able cards had cores that were marked as 290X, as that would indicate that you were unlocking something that was meant to be locked. But a card with a 2000 part number core (indicating 290X) was never meant to be locked.


Yeah, that's pretty much the only logical answer to XFX's backwards response that was posted. They buy 290x chips, and then the bad ones are bios locked for the 290. But if AMD is shipping out chips to these AIBs that aren't suitable to be used in 290x cards, then why mark them as 290x chips? Three possibilities come to mind:

1. AMD samples one chip out of every 100 or so, and if it passes 290X QC, then all of the others trail along. The other 99 chips may be either perfect 290x chips, or some may be a bit under QC standards, and those are dropped into the 290Xs. If that single chip fails QC for 290x, but passes for 290 QC, then the whole batch of 290x chips goes to the 290 cards, regardless if they're perfect 290x chips or not.

2. High demand. AMD is trying to ship out as many chips as possible to keep up with the current demand of AMD cards, and the quality of the chips possibly reduces because of the increased fabrication rate. The quality might be the same, but who knows? There may be some variables that arise in high workload fabrication.

3. To have the highest profit per chip possible, regardless if they're perfect 290x chips or not. They let some sub-par 290x chips fly under the radar, and let the AIBs deal with them.


----------



## Forceman

I can imagine a scenario that matches what they are saying, but I just don't think it is very likely. It would be that XFX is testing every card, and has found that some cards, even though they have 290X cores, can't function effectively as a 290X (though I can't imagine why, except maybe voltage) . And then XFX takes a card that was supposed to be a 290X and makes it a 290 instead. But that would mean XFX is doing more in depth testing that AMD themselves, and it would mean that other manufacturers, notably Asus, aren't - since they have no unlockable cards. If that was happening, the you'd expect to see some other trends as well, like low Asic scores for unlockable cards, or high stock voltages. But I haven't seen any of those kinds of trends.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I can imagine a scenario that matches what they are saying, but I just don't think it is very likely. It would be that XFX is testing every card, and has found that some cards, even though they have 290X cores, can't function effectively as a 290X (though I can't imagine why, except maybe voltage) . And then XFX takes a card that was supposed to be a 290X and makes it a 290 instead. But that would mean XFX is doing more in depth testing that AMD themselves, and it would mean that other manufacturers, notably Asus, aren't - since they have no unlockable cards. If that was happening, the you'd expect to see some other trends as well, like low Asic scores for unlockable cards, or high stock voltages. But I haven't seen any of those kinds of trends.


Even if XFX did more in-depth testing than AMD on *every single* card, why would they go through all the hassle and label R290X as R290, thus lowering value and profit? If they were subpar, how come mine gets 5% more in performance after an unlock? Does it have to do with larger power draw and ASIC, if so how could we identifiy that?


----------



## CriticalHit

In regards to quality control that may explain the black marks on the edge of the PCB like many of us unlockable 290 users have. Perhaps may have been discovered late in the fabrication process that some cards were not performing so great and they were marked by batch to downgrades after the chip was already in place ... ( these are launch cards of new architecture afterall )

But what is the defect ?
Option 1 :
Malfunctioning shaders ? but if this were the case you would think they lock the worst ones, meaning you probably have higher chance of getting high overclocks when in the 290 BIOS... But my overclocking limits are identical in 290 and 290x BIOS suggesting ive got the same crappiest shader in the group bogging me down each time.. Likewise if the crappy shaders mess up , one one think you just disable them again and the card runs fine.. no brick .

Option 2:
my gut feeling based on personal experience is it may be a case faulty power delivery / management through the GPU/PCB..... my cards and the way they deal with voltages / power limits is an absolute nightmare.. it honestly feels like they are not getting fed the right amount of juice or its not going to the right places... my memory craps out at anything but stock clocks ( cannot overclock OR underclock at all ) .. i cannot sync voltage changes in GPU tweak ( has to be done for each card separately ) and MSI afterburner cannot set power limits, need to use overdrive..

Volatile is the best word to describe my overclocking attempts with voltage , and ive been trying many late nights for a couple of weeks now ... i simply cannot find a pattern... the card is EXTREMELY senstive to voltage overclocks.. getting stable overclock is a balance between power limit / and voltage... and it changes on every reset ..... im still very cautious of any overclock at all given how touchy my card currently are ...

now i can see how faulty power delivery would brick a card...

im trialling 290x BIOS once more this weekend, but watching news like a hawk and may switch back if not confident my cards are content..

edit: RMA's typically arent possible in my current location ( China ) so i gotta be a little cautious


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> Even if XFX did more in-depth testing than AMD on *every single* card, why would they go through all the hassle and label R290X as R290, thus lowering value and profit? If they were subpar, how come mine gets 5% more in performance after an unlock? Does it have to do with larger power draw and ASIC, if so how could we identifiy that?


Well, that's the only theory that makes any sense to me, unlikely though it seems (and I don't believe it, I just think that it is the only logical explanation). If the core itself has all the shaders, but is of marginal quality, or the PCB is substandard in some way (like CriticalHit mentioned) then XFX could downgrade the card from 290X to 290. But that means XFX is doing testing that others aren't doing, and would imply that unlocked cards are inferior in some way. But the power draw on a 290 is basically the same as a 290X, so I don't see how bad power delivery would be enough to down-check a card (plus several of the unlocked cards seem to overclock pretty well). Unless XFX, etc, are just going by stock voltage and saying "any chip higher than X" goes into the 290 line (for whatever reason) then I can't figure out why they would be binning them.

Are manufacturers that have fewer unlockable cards, like Sapphire, having a higher percentage of cards that have black screen problems? Is that a symptom of whatever XFX claims to have found - and cards that would black screen as 290X's are being marked down to 290s instead? That would mean the a higher percentage of Sapphire and Asus cards would black screen, and fewer XFX and Powercolor (etc) would, but I don't know if the data backs that up.

I could speculate all night, but my theory is that they are selling bona fide 290X cards as 290s, for some reason that makes sense to them (availability being most likely - especially if AMD has really good yields so that fewer chips are failing down to 290 levels). And the tech support "warnings" are just them trying to discourage people that would buy a 290X from buying an unlocked 290 instead. Plus, how would they even know that "50" cards had failed after flashing - are people RMAing them with the reason being "I flashed it to a 290X and it failed"? How would they know which cards had been flashed and which hadn't?


----------



## CriticalHit

Its a great to speculate, wish we had a better insider info ..

For example sapphires didn't iniitally unlock in the first run but a lot of people were complaining of black screening on Sapphires and RMA'ing .. Recently a number of sapphires ARE suddenly unlocking .... could they be returned 290x's with 290 BIOS on them ? same fault discovered and same downgrade applied ?

seems a stretch though...


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I could speculate all night, but my theory is that they are selling bona fide 290X cards as 290s, for some reason that makes sense to them (availability being most likely - especially if AMD has really good yields so that fewer chips are failing down to 290 levels). And the tech support "warnings" are just them trying to discourage people that would buy a 290X from buying an unlocked 290 instead. Plus, how would they even know that "50" cards had failed after flashing - are people RMAing them with the reason being "I flashed it to a 290X and it failed"? How would they know which cards had been flashed and which hadn't?


This. This is the theory I find most likely to be true. I read a few minutes ago that the manufacturing process for the two versions was identical / is similar and they just marked a bunch of R290X down simply because there wasn't enough R290s.
The other theory of XFX having higher testing standards doesn't seem very practical. I mean what does an AIB actually do? Provice the PCB and then QC each card or in batches?
Also if a R290X doesn't pass R290X QC it's probably so bad it will have to be recycled. I bet a card is either marginally worse, at which point it doesn't matter or it fails QC totally; I doubt there's a middle option of the card being bad but good enough for a R290.

And now, since people are aware of the flashing possibility they are warning people not to go for it, since it means a lot of returns from people who expect their 290s to upgrade to 290Xs for free. And when they don't, which from now I guess they won't, it causes additional costs to the vendor and presumably the AIBs.

the 2nd to last comment on this page, suggest the manufacturing process is the same for R290 and R290X chips
http://videocardz.com/47971/powercolor-radeon-r9-290-unlocked-r9-290x


----------



## spacin9

Sapphire R9 290 from New Egg verified unlocked to 2816 shaders. Got it fresh yesterday. I didn't do any "before" benchmarks, but the card was unlockable as per this thread:

RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

and GPU-Z verified 2816 shaders after the flash. I put a bit of overclocking to it for fun.


----------



## Gabriel7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Ok so I just recieved my Sapphire R9-290's today. Installed them about 10 minutes ago and I ran Hawaii info and got this.
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 2
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> If I am reading all this info correctly I may have unlockable cards?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> All cards are good to go.
> Could you please share Sapphire serials and AMD serials (on green sticker on board)?
> Thank you!


Because i am waitting some cards ,could you please share the above information??


----------



## Gero2013

@ OP can you please make BIG FAT link to how people can determine whether a card unlocks or not.
it's like every 2nd person keeps asking the same question, I think it would make the thread cleaner and keep the focus on more interesting topics / results


----------



## enky92

many many many thanks guys!!! Now my Sapphire r9 290 is officially a r9 290x with asus bios


----------



## CriticalHit

Well 30 minutes into stability check of Asus 290x BIOS in heaven ( eyefinity resolution ) at stock clocks and full card crash..... ( a nice checkboard crash )

Back to 290 BIOS we go...

I think there may be some truth that at least SOME of the cards that have been BIOS locked to 290's were done so for a reason.....


----------



## escapedmonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalHit*
> 
> Well 30 minutes into stability check of Asus 290x BIOS in heaven ( eyefinity resolution ) at stock clocks and full card crash..... ( a nice checkboard crash )
> 
> Back to 290 BIOS we go...
> 
> I think there may be some truth that at least SOME of the cards that have been BIOS locked to 290's were done so for a reason.....


Stock 290 or 290x clocks?


----------



## CriticalHit

Stock 290x ... I can unlock shaders but card is unstable ... Xxxx2000 on the board and 800005 or whatever it is in hawaii ...

Currently rerunning heaven same settings back at 290 stock and smooth sailing ...

Edit : should note I unlocked a while ago ( waaay back in this thread ) and ran fine for a while at 290x stock but after more and more errors and couple of bsod / black screen / checkerboard ( all at stock 290x ) went back to 290 for this last week where it was perfectly stable...
convinced myself to give 290x another go in the last day and last night i was testing overclock limits so was too hard to tell but tonight it started its crashing too many times at stock - so did heaven run and that was it for me..

so back to stock 290 permanently.. and hopefully it remains stable !









so if there were indeed binned 290x's to 290's i unfortunately got one... very ordinary overclocker as well.. can't win them all.. still great setup with the two in crossfire so im not going to complain too much !


----------



## escapedmonk

Does is run fine on the 290 bios with 1000 on the core?


----------



## CriticalHit

Yes .. It's stable 1000 at stock volts and stable oc with volts for me is 1100
But haven't done extended tests of those clocks on 290 bios


----------



## mikegray

Hey, Critical -

You had a couple HIS cards, right? Is the other one still running 290x bios OK?


----------



## CriticalHit

Yeah .... 2 HIS ... Don't know which one was problem child so they are both back to 290 ...


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalHit*
> 
> Well 30 minutes into stability check of Asus 290x BIOS in heaven ( eyefinity resolution ) at stock clocks and full card crash..... ( a nice checkboard crash )
> 
> Back to 290 BIOS we go...
> 
> I think there may be some truth that at least SOME of the cards that have been BIOS locked to 290's were done so for a reason.....


eyefinitiy resolution as in 3x 1080p displays?

I ran Heaven on Extreme HD 1080 and 3DMark no problem, many have done the same, is it possible yours is an unusual case?


----------



## mikegray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> @ OP can you please make BIG FAT link to how people can determine whether a card unlocks or not.
> it's like every 2nd person keeps asking the same question, I think it would make the thread cleaner and keep the focus on more interesting topics / results


You know, I think almost everybody does actually know that. (I mean, if they hadn't read the original post, they wouldn't have had the files in the first place ...) It's just ... well ... flashing a bios is a little scary. Copying a column of numbers and putting in in a forum on the internet is kind of like taking deep breaths and making little bouncy movements on the edge of a diving board ...


----------



## S410520

Edit: nevermind , If I'm getting ignored why would I bother helping, enjoy.


----------



## CriticalHit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> eyefinitiy resolution as in 3x 1080p displays?
> 
> I ran Heaven on Extreme HD 1080 and 3DMark no problem, many have done the same, is it possible yours is an unusual case?


I have no idea ... Hopefully it is an outlier for sake of others enjoying the upgrade
.. But I'm sharing anyway just in case there is some truth to xfx claims ... Mine was fine for a week or 2 until it lost stability with 290x bios but its still rock solid on 290 bios so I can't complain .. Just a little anxious to see if it remains stable here or also gets glitchy ...

@s410520 ... Think I will wait for whql drivers before i try playing with clocks again ...
Can I ask what the ab fix is ?
And didn't mean to offend .. Just trying to avoid a reinstall of os right now ..


----------



## tx12

I hope more people could report their AMD serial numbers from pale green sticker on the card.
Looks like vendor's serials and AMD (OEM?) serials have very loose correlation.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> 1. AMD samples one chip out of every 100 or so, and if it passes 290X QC, then all of the others trail along


Due to nature of etching flaws you undoubtedly need to test every chip.
Binning must be done in late selection phases after "suspected to be good" crystal already mounted on the chip substrate.
You can't even estimate how many chips goes to dust bin due to irreparable flaws or unsupported core failure configurations. For example, Hawaii core with more than one failed core in te same shader engine can't be used as 290 (maybe they could be used in some future product with less than 2560 active cores) . Still it's safe to get up to 4 failed cores if they are distributed across 4 engines.


----------



## mikegray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalHit*
> 
> I have no idea ... Hopefully it is an outlier for sake of others enjoying the upgrade
> .. But I'm sharing anyway just in case there is some truth to xfx claims ... Mine was fine for a week or 2 until it lost stability with 290x bios but its still rock solid on 290 bios so I can't complain .. Just a little anxious to see if it remains stable here or also gets glitchy ...


And thanks very much for sharing!

I have an XFX card that, according to the hawaii utility, ought to be fine for a flash. In fact, that's part of why I decided to buy it - the chance of getting a free lunch. (That and the fact that this one store in Switzerland - where I live - was a able to deliver one for about $430 USD - which is about as cheap as they're ever going to be here.)

But ... yeah. I do actually like the things pretty well already. I'm not in a hurry to bust it - and it's not like it's going to stop being flashable if I wait a couple weeks until you guys out on the sharp edge have contributed a little more to the blood bank!


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikegray*
> 
> And thanks very much for sharing!
> 
> I have an XFX card that, according to the hawaii utility, ought to be fine for a flash.


If its F8000005, could you please post its AMD serial number (feel free to close last 4-3 digits)? It's 1813xx xxxxxx number from pale green sticker on the back of the card near DVI connectors.
Thank you!


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikegray*
> 
> You know, I think almost everybody does actually know that. (I mean, if they hadn't read the original post, they wouldn't have had the files in the first place ...) It's just ... well ... flashing a bios is a little scary. Copying a column of numbers and putting in in a forum on the internet is kind of like taking deep breaths and making little bouncy movements on the edge of a diving board ...


I know it's a big step, I took it myself. But common there are like 200 posts in this thread going: I have F80000005 will it unlock?
It's written in the link and a hundred times in this thread, it's really not necessary to post that question. I admit I thought about posting it too but then I was like .... duh .... it's already written there.

Btw I wrote to XFX and here's the answer:

_Dear XFX Team,

what are the dangers of flashing a R290X BIOS on a R290A card. I purchased an XFX 290A card and after reading about this possibility I flashed the R290X BIOS and was able to unlock the additional Shaders and ROPs.
Could you tell me whether I actually have an R290X card which was labelled as R290?
Why would this happen by the way?
Also, are there any risks? As far as I can tell, there aren't any because I am running an R290X card with a R290X BIOS.
Your help would be much appreciated.
Kind regards,
_

_Hey , this seems to be the question of the week.
Here's the short explanation.
1. Voids your XFX 2 year warranty.
2. You cannot Unlock the shaders, they are cut off by laser
3. The 290A's were just failed versions of the 290x, Basically AMD tests every Hawaii GPU and if the GPU can take the 290x speeds, they Pass. If not, they get downclocked, lessened shaders, and tested again at 290A speeds.
Forcing a 290A to be a 290X works for about 2 weeks, some claim longer, but I don't believe them. This month alone there are over 50 units permanently bricked that we've had to reject.
290A's are not 290X's, the flash will not stand and I won't be able to help you.
Be safe.
Play Hard!
_

Might be a standard answer. I told him I unlocked the shaders and TMUs and he says they can't be unlocked.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Seems like copypasta to me.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Nevermind this, forums are bugging out.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> I know it's a big step, I took it myself. But common there are like 200 posts in this thread going: I have F80000005 will it unlock?
> It's written in the link and a hundred times in this thread, it's really not necessary to post that question. I admit I thought about posting it too but then I was like .... duh .... it's already written there.
> 
> Btw I wrote to XFX and here's the answer:
> 
> _Dear XFX Team,
> 
> what are the dangers of flashing a R290X BIOS on a R290A card. I purchased an XFX 290A card and after reading about this possibility I flashed the R290X BIOS and was able to unlock the additional Shaders and ROPs.
> Could you tell me whether I actually have an R290X card which was labelled as R290?
> Why would this happen by the way?
> Also, are there any risks? As far as I can tell, there aren't any because I am running an R290X card with a R290X BIOS.
> Your help would be much appreciated.
> Kind regards,
> _
> 
> _Hey , this seems to be the question of the week.
> Here's the short explanation.
> 1. Voids your XFX 2 year warranty.
> 2. You cannot Unlock the shaders, they are cut off by laser
> 3. The 290A's were just failed versions of the 290x, Basically AMD tests every Hawaii GPU and if the GPU can take the 290x speeds, they Pass. If not, they get downclocked, lessened shaders, and tested again at 290A speeds.
> Forcing a 290A to be a 290X works for about 2 weeks, some claim longer, but I don't believe them. This month alone there are over 50 units permanently bricked that we've had to reject.
> 290A's are not 290X's, the flash will not stand and I won't be able to help you.
> Be safe.
> Play Hard!
> _
> 
> Might be a standard answer. I told him I unlocked the shaders and TMUs and he says they can't be unlocked.


While I don't believe much of what he says. Where does gpu-z etc read the shader info from, is it the bios? So if you flash a 290x bios and it takes, does that just tell gpu-z there are more shaders? My question is what if they really are cut off by laser or something and all you "unlockers" are just on a nice placebo effect and the only difference in performance is the slightly higher clock speed ?


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> While I don't believe much of what he says. Where does gpu-z etc read the shader info from, is it the bios? So if you flash a 290x bios and it takes, does that just tell gpu-z there are more shaders? My question is what if they really are cut off by laser or something and all you "unlockers" are just on a nice placebo effect and the only difference in performance is the slightly higher clock speed ?


I'd assume GPU-Z reads them directly from the cards internal chip thinggy? i have no idea...









I believe it's more than just higher displayed clock speeds, I got just over 5% increase in test results on Heaven and 3DMark.
Bizarrely enough his statement matches with @criticalhit card, which lost performance after 2 weeks


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalHit*
> 
> I have no idea ... Hopefully it is an outlier for sake of others enjoying the upgrade
> .. But I'm sharing anyway just in case there is some truth to xfx claims ... Mine was fine for a week or 2 until it lost stability with 290x bios but its still rock solid on 290 bios so I can't complain .. Just a little anxious to see if it remains stable here or also gets glitchy ...


sorry to hear that btw
were you OC ing hard before the card lost it's R290X ability? were there any signs before that happened?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> While I don't believe much of what he says. Where does gpu-z etc read the shader info from, is it the bios? So if you flash a 290x bios and it takes, does that just tell gpu-z there are more shaders? My question is what if they really are cut off by laser or something and all you "unlockers" are just on a nice placebo effect and the only difference in performance is the slightly higher clock speed ?


I would assume it briefly tests the chip on startup and takes calculations for the other parameters.

I know that if you raise clock speed, then the GPixels and some other stats will raise also, same with memory and memory bandwidth speed.

GPU-Z does not read it form BIOS, I've been on a 290x BIOS since day 1 but because my card didn't unlock it tells me that I have 2560 cores.

The unlocked 290's are not laser cut, they are full blown 290x chips. The fact that they are designated 290x chips in the serial # on them proves that this XFX rep is lying. AMD would not be silly enough to mark the chip as a 290x before they tested it.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> While I don't believe much of what he says. Where does gpu-z etc read the shader info from, is it the bios? So if you flash a 290x bios and it takes, does that just tell gpu-z there are more shaders? My question is what if they really are cut off by laser or something and all you "unlockers" are just on a nice placebo effect and the only difference in performance is the slightly higher clock speed ?


Anyone have a round

There are a couple of comparisons i've seen of R9 290 vs R9 290 unlocked with the same clockspeeds, and it does seem to work.

I havent tested mine because, well, I figure 3dmark is the most definite test.. and im not waiting a half hour for the stupid test to finish.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I would assume it briefly tests the chip on startup and takes calculations for the other parameters.
> 
> I know that if you raise clock speed, then the GPixels and some other stats will raise also, same with memory and memory bandwidth speed.
> 
> GPU-Z does not read it form BIOS, I've been on a 290x BIOS since day 1 but because my card didn't unlock it tells me that I have 2560 cores.
> 
> The unlocked 290's are not laser cut, they are full blown 290x chips. The fact that they are designated 290x chips in the serial # on them proves that this XFX rep is lying. AMD would not be silly enough to mark the chip as a 290x before they tested it.


Okay that sounds right since the serial #'s are corresponding to 290x's (didn't know that) I did say a few pages back that I figured XFX was probably lying because they don't want people buying 290's and just unlocking them.

*They way I figure it (and again something i've said already) is that some of these 290's that are locked are really 290x's that they just turned in to a 290 because they needed more 290's and some of them are 290x's that didn't make the cut (might be what critical hit has for example)*

What I said a minute ago just occurred to me since I wasn't sure where gpu-z actually got the info from.

@criticalhit that sucks man, I guess as long as it stays stable @ 290 clocks you got what you paid for. If it becomes unstable I guess you can RMA it even though it might kind of be your fault. Not trying to be mean, just honest.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I would assume it briefly tests the chip on startup and takes calculations for the other parameters.
> 
> I know that if you raise clock speed, then the GPixels and some other stats will raise also, same with memory and memory bandwidth speed.
> 
> GPU-Z does not read it form BIOS, I've been on a 290x BIOS since day 1 but because my card didn't unlock it tells me that I have 2560 cores.
> 
> The unlocked 290's are not laser cut, they are full blown 290x chips. The fact that they are designated 290x chips in the serial # on them proves that this XFX rep is lying. AMD would not be silly enough to mark the chip as a 290x before they tested it.


Maybe the rep doesnt know that there are actually cards shipping out with a core that claims to be a 290X, and instead thinks people are flashing legit 290's [2020 chips] and XFX is actually getting RMAs on bricked card? (Thru bad flash, or people getting black screen after flash)


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> I know it's a big step, I took it myself. But common there are like 200 posts in this thread going: I have F80000005 will it unlock?
> It's written in the link and a hundred times in this thread, it's really not necessary to post that question. I admit I thought about posting it too but then I was like .... duh .... it's already


All the complaints about people asking the question if they unlock is clogging the thread up just as much.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> I know it's a big step, I took it myself. But common there are like 200 posts in this thread going: I have F80000005 will it unlock?
> It's written in the link and a hundred times in this thread, it's really not necessary to post that question. I admit I thought about posting it too but then I was like .... duh .... it's already written there.
> 
> Btw I wrote to XFX and here's the answer:
> 
> _Hey , this seems to be the question of the week.
> Here's the short explanation.
> 1. Voids your XFX 2 year warranty.
> 2. You cannot Unlock the shaders, they are cut off by laser
> 3. The 290A's were just failed versions of the 290x, Basically AMD tests every Hawaii GPU and if the GPU can take the 290x speeds, they Pass. If not, they get downclocked, lessened shaders, and tested again at 290A speeds.
> Forcing a 290A to be a 290X works for about 2 weeks, some claim longer, but I don't believe them. This month alone there are over 50 units permanently bricked that we've had to reject.
> 290A's are not 290X's, the flash will not stand and I won't be able to help you.
> Be safe.
> Play Hard!
> _
> 
> Might be a standard answer. I told him I unlocked the shaders and TMUs and he says they can't be unlocked.


On 2: I doubt 28nm chip could have laser fuses. I'd bet on efuse.
On 3 about 50 bricked cards: personally I think they could be blown by miners who forces the memory interface to extraordinary load. If scrypt mining will continue to grow, I think gaming card vendors may call mining to be warranty voiding use case, like misuse. Obviously mining load is much higher than gaming load.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> All the complaints about people asking the question if they unlock is clogging the thread up just as much.


One could say the same of the complaining about the complaining...









In all seriousness, flashing a BIOS is super easy and almost impossible to mess up if you follow directions. The 290/x's are literally idiot proof with their double BIOS feature.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Maybe the rep doesnt know that there are actually cards shipping out with a core that claims to be a 290X, and instead thinks people are flashing legit 290's [2020 chips] and XFX is actually getting RMAs on bricked card? (Thru bad flash, or people getting black screen after flash)


Quite possible, sometimes the rep knows less about the hardware than the consumer.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Okay that sounds right since the serial #'s are corresponding to 290x's (didn't know that) I did say a few pages back that I figured XFX was probably lying because they don't want people buying 290's and just unlocking them.
> 
> *They way I figure it (and again something i've said already) is that some of these 290's that are locked are really 290x's that they just turned in to a 290 because they needed more 290's and some of them are 290x's that didn't make the cut (might be what critical hit has for example)*
> 
> What I said a minute ago just occurred to me since I wasn't sure where gpu-z actually got the info from.
> 
> @criticalhit that sucks man, I guess as long as it stays stable @ 290 clocks you got what you paid for. If it becomes unstable I guess you can RMA it even though it might kind of be your fault. Not trying to be mean, just honest.


Exactly, I mean AMD/XFX/PC/whoever probably will never disclose the actual reason, heck it might have just been a mistake for all we know.

An educated guess is the best we can get.

As to the topic of mining, mining itself is of no relevance to the life of the card. What matters is whether the card is overvolted or overheated, both of which many gamers do to cards also.

What I personally can't stand are the people that brick their own cards and RMA them. Like the guy that RMA's his cards because he broke them, then twice more because they didn't unlock. That's the reason why us normal (ie not lying) consumers have to jump through warranty and precautionary hoops from the manufacturers when we have to RMA, because untrustworthy people will rip off the companies because they can.

All you're doing when you rip off a manufacturer is making the other consumers pay, obviously a company is gonna charge more/be less lenient with their warranty if it's abused...


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> *They way I figure it (and again something i've said already) is that some of these 290's that are locked are really 290x's that they just turned in to a 290 because they needed more 290's and some of them are 290x's that didn't make the cut (might be what critical hit has for example)*


I think too thjat that is the case, but is there a way to find out which of those two options apply to your card without waitin 2 weeks? I'd like to put a custom air cooler on it, which means I won't be able to return it


----------



## SkateZilla

290X Chips that had higher mv and TDP were dumped into the 290 Bin, lock off the shaders and lower the clock, and they are able to operate under the stock AMD Heatsink


----------



## Gero2013

is the ASIC any indication of card quality?

Part 2:

_thanks a lot for the quick reply.

I fully understand that I would lose the warranty, but I am planning to put on a custom cooler, so the warranty will be lost anyway.
I have flashed the card now and GPU-Z is confirming 2816 Shaders and 176 TMUs. As far as I understand that would mean the shaders haven't been cut off by laser.
Now I am aware that it's possible to do so with only a few cards from the first production batch, however for those cards that do, is it safe to say the are R290X which had a R290 BIOS applied to them for whatever reason and that they are normal and not subpar to their counterparts which were marked as 290X from the start?_

_Hello, I'm truly sorry you did this.

I hope you all the best luck with this flash. XFX doesn't void warranties for removing the Warranty void stickers. 3rd party cooling is fully supported, we just ask you return the card in original condition in case of an issue. However, because your BIOS wont register with your Model #, its going to be denied under warranty.
Please stop trusting the forum posts. Amd wanted more 290x models to sell, but not enough passed. That is why there are so many 290A's and not enough 290xs. A 290A failed the 290x tests, there was no excess.
I hope your flash works well for you, but I highly recommend IMMEDIATELY flashing it back._

what you think?


----------



## blak24

Just a question guys: I have an unlocked Gigabyte from 2 weeks and half (or 3 weeks). I read on the previous pages asking for the AMD SN and also Part Number, I have a photo of it, but I didn't understand what should I find with them (and comparing them).

Should I attach the photo (or just write the data)?


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> is the ASIC any indication of card quality?
> 
> Part 2:
> 
> _thanks a lot for the quick reply.
> 
> I fully understand that I would lose the warranty, but I am planning to put on a custom cooler, so the warranty will be lost anyway.
> I have flashed the card now and GPU-Z is confirming 2816 Shaders and 176 TMUs. As far as I understand that would mean the shaders haven't been cut off by laser.
> Now I am aware that it's possible to do so with only a few cards from the first production batch, however for those cards that do, is it safe to say the are R290X which had a R290 BIOS applied to them for whatever reason and that they are normal and not subpar to their counterparts which were marked as 290X from the start?_
> 
> _Hello, I'm truly sorry you did this.
> 
> I hope you all the best luck with this flash. XFX doesn't void warranties for removing the Warranty void stickers. 3rd party cooling is fully supported, we just ask you return the card in original condition in case of an issue. However, because your BIOS wont register with your Model #, its going to be denied under warranty.
> Please stop trusting the forum posts. Amd wanted more 290x models to sell, but not enough passed. That is why there are so many 290A's and not enough 290xs. A 290A failed the 290x tests, there was no excess.
> I hope your flash works well for you, but I highly recommend IMMEDIATELY flashing it back._
> 
> what you think?


By Failing, they could have defective Sections/Block, or like i said, the Chip itself has a high leakage, and requires a higher mv to run which puts it's heat output up, if it fails to maintain a competitive GPU Temp/Clock, they'll strip it to 290 status, lower clocks, lower Shader count and lower mv, which allows it to run under the crap heatsink.

if you're gonna 3rd party cool it, just leave the Original BIOS ON and overclock it some, if it doesnt throttle like it does w/ stock cooler you already have better performance than the 290x.

I LOL'd when i saw the part about not trusting posts......
Cuz a PR Email guy Obviously is foolproof and has superior knowledge.....


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Memory overclocking is close to worthless, performance-wise. Much better to drop the memory clocks back to 1300-1350 or something and see if that lets you push the core higher.


wow!

so Instead of running 1175/1500 I should go for 12xx/1350 then on my card?

I have watercooling.


----------



## Forceman

The other question is, does XFX buy cores from AMD or whole cards? Because his answer makes it sound like AMD builds the card and then quality checks it and then downgrades it to a 290. Which sounds plausible if AMD is making the full card, but I was under the impression that AMD just sells cores to the AIB partners and they make their own cards.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The other question is, does XFX buy cores from AMD or whole cards? Because his answer makes it sound like AMD builds the card and then quality checks it and then downgrades it to a 290. Which sounds plausible if AMD is making the full card, but I was under the impression that AMD just sells cores to the AIB partners and they make their own cards.


Reference Cards are built by AMD and sold to Partners, the Chips are also sold to them individually.


----------



## S410520

Well isn't this interesting, my card is going to die in the next couple of days according to XFX.

I have unlocked my card a month ago and have been benching and ocing it to the edge since. (unlocked from day 0)
Its been mining 24/7 for a little over a week now with daily breaks for tuning.

Just kidding, I'm just making this all up and you should not trust this forum at all!


----------



## stickg1

When I got my card I could never get the 2nd BIOS to work. It always stays black, through POST and bootup, even into Windows, I can hear the loading sounds from Windows but never any display. I got the card used and the previous owner had the ASUS 290X BIOS on it. I saw screenies of it before I bought it, it worked fine for him but I never could get it work.

So I'm assuming the ROM went bad. I want to reflash it but I only have this one card ATM. Would it be possible to flash that 2nd ROM while I still use the 1st BIOS to boot up? Is it safe to slide the BIOS switch if the PC is running?


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> I hope more people could report their AMD serial numbers from pale green sticker on the card.
> Looks like vendor's serials and AMD (OEM?) serials have very loose correlation.


I should have all 4 of mine for you next wee since my blocks have been shipped and are in route


----------



## NateZ28

You can add me to the list. Successfully unlocked my Powercolor 290 using the 290X BIOS.

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## maynard14

damn hehe im kinda worried now about my unlock card because of the xfx representatives replies.. hahah ill just stick to stock bios for now.. and let see if the xfx rep saying is true...


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> When I got my card I could never get the 2nd BIOS to work. It always stays black, through POST and bootup, even into Windows, I can hear the loading sounds from Windows but never any display. I got the card used and the previous owner had the ASUS 290X BIOS on it. I saw screenies of it before I bought it, it worked fine for him but I never could get it work.
> 
> So I'm assuming the ROM went bad. I want to reflash it but I only have this one card ATM. Would it be possible to flash that 2nd ROM while I still use the 1st BIOS to boot up? Is it safe to slide the BIOS switch if the PC is running?


Yes, that is how I flashed my BIOS again when the first time led to a black screen.

Flip the switch to your BIOS that loads, go to flash a BIOS like normal, select your ROM, etc. Then just flip the switch to the BIOS that doesn't work, hit flash, and you're good.


----------



## stickg1

So does this mean I can't unlock?

It's a PowerColor 290

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## Tennobanzai

Sorry, cant


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Sorry, cant


That's what the previous owner said. Oh well, 290 is good for me. I will use the info from this thread to fix my 2nd BIOS. Thanks!


----------



## CriticalHit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> 290X Chips that had higher mv and TDP were dumped into the 290 Bin, lock off the shaders and lower the clock, and they are able to operate under the stock AMD Heatsink


I would agree with this ... My card requires more MV than others at 1100 and tends to flip out with high power limit settings ..
... 290x bios appeared to run more stable at stock wen I kicked voltage up but that didn't make me comfortable so didn't do it for long


----------



## nanchanyus

yes,Also Sapphire 290 with elpida and no unlock after flashing Asus 290x bios.thank you


----------



## enky92

I've unlocked my sapphire yesterday with asus rom. Now i've noticed a strange thing.... before the unlocking process my card returned this hawaii info
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

Now that it's unlocked hawaii info returns me this info
RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000

Why it changed?

Another thing.... since my card is a Sapphire, it will be a better choice to reflash it with a 290x Sapphire Bios instead the Asus one?

Thanks for any answer. So far i've noticed no problems at all with my card so i decided to contact sapphire with the same questions that you guys have just asked to XFX... let's see what they will answer...


----------



## CriticalHit

edit: wrong thread


----------



## NikosLux

Hello from Luxembourg,

I have been reading this forum for days while waiting for my Sapphires 290 to arrive...

I just got them and hawaiinfo gives the following information:

Compatible adapters detected: 3
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
Adapter #3 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

It seams like my 3rd card is unlockable. Should I try to flash asus bios? Does this will create a problem with the rest of the cards (e.g. one 290x, two normal 290) under crossfire?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## MojoW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> When I got my card I could never get the 2nd BIOS to work. It always stays black, through POST and bootup, even into Windows, I can hear the loading sounds from Windows but never any display. I got the card used and the previous owner had the ASUS 290X BIOS on it. I saw screenies of it before I bought it, it worked fine for him but I never could get it work.
> 
> So I'm assuming the ROM went bad. I want to reflash it but I only have this one card ATM. Would it be possible to flash that 2nd ROM while I still use the 1st BIOS to boot up? Is it safe to slide the BIOS switch if the PC is running?


You will keep getting black screens because of your mobo i have the same problem, we both need a bios update from MSI.
Because as soon as i put the card on a different mobo (Asus CVF) i get an output.
Just so you know.


----------



## MojoW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikosLux*
> 
> Hello from Luxembourg,
> 
> I have been reading this forum for days while waiting for my Sapphires 290 to arrive...
> 
> I just got them and hawaiinfo gives the following information:
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 3
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> Adapter #3 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> It seams like my 3rd card is unlockable. Should I try to flash asus bios? Does this will create a problem with the rest of the cards (e.g. one 290x, two normal 290) under crossfire?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


No it will not create a problem flash away!
Do you run eyefinity? If so that could lead to problems as someone couldn't get eyefinity running with different bios on the card's(If this happen's make sure all the biosses on the cards match.)


----------



## S410520

FYI; my new MSI R9 290 is locked. (as all are)

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MojoW*
> 
> You will keep getting black screens because of your mobo i have the same problem, we both need a bios update from MSI.
> Because as soon as i put the card on a different mobo (Asus CVF) i get an output.
> Just so you know.


That's very valuable information. I appreciate that. +rep

In fact when I first got this card installed I got no display on either BIOS. I had to do the driver reinstall, mobo BIOS update, swap around display outputs and cables, then it finally started working. But only on the first stock BIOS.

I might not flash that 290X BIOS then, I will likely leave it until MSI does another update, then I will check it.

Thanks!


----------



## adrian040886

Why i still have vdroop when using PT3 bios ?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adrian040886*
> 
> Why i still have vdroop when using PT3 bios ?


Because you have an AMD reference GPU.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalHit*
> 
> I would agree with this ... My card requires more MV than others at 1100 and tends to flip out with high power limit settings ..
> ... 290x bios appeared to run more stable at stock wen I kicked voltage up but that didn't make me comfortable so didn't do it for long


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> By Failing, they could have defective Sections/Block, or like i said, the Chip itself has a high leakage, and requires a higher mv to run which puts it's heat output up, if it fails to maintain a competitive GPU Temp/Clock, they'll strip it to 290 status, lower clocks, lower Shader count and lower mv, which allows it to run under the crap heatsink.
> 
> if you're gonna 3rd party cool it, just leave the Original BIOS ON and overclock it some, if it doesnt throttle like it does w/ stock cooler you already have better performance than the 290x.
> 
> I LOL'd when i saw the part about not trusting posts......
> Cuz a PR Email guy Obviously is foolproof and has superior knowledge.....


What exactly is MV? It would be really good to find out if the card was really subpar or just due to R290 shortage.
Can we come up with like a reproducible method for that?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> What exactly is MV? It would be really good to find out if the card was really subpar or just due to R290 shortage.
> Can we come up with like a reproducible method for that?


mV is the correct way to abbreviate it, which he did not do, but it stands for millivolts.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> mV is the correct way to abbreviate it, which he did not do, but it stands for millivolts.


ah thanks, I assumed it was a voltage, is that the VDDC in GPU-Z?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> ah thanks, I assumed it was a voltage, is that the VDDC in GPU-Z?


Correct sir.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> What exactly is MV? It would be really good to find out if the card was really subpar or just due to R290 shortage.
> Can we come up with like a reproducible method for that?


subpar for $150 less? i'll take it . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7648825

using Trixx beta and not maxed yet.


----------



## CriticalHit

yeah sorry.. i typed the "MV" on my phone and didnt bother to correct.... mV









as an update.. i have now managed to blackscreen and checkboard crash my 290 at stock settings with some Heaven loop tests at eyefinity resolution... Basically craps out after 20 minutes....

At 1920x1080p its rock solid, card has never crashed at those settings in any scenario ...
To date it has never crashed playing games in eyefinity ( Crysis, Crysis 2, Battlfield 3, Shift 2 ) @ stock 290 settings so Heaven may be an outlier..

Long story short, there is a chance 290x BIOS has nothing to do with my woes at all and its just one of the many variables currently in play trying to figure how to tame these bad boys.. but its definitely more unstable ... ( possibly the higher clock ? )


----------



## Jokah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikosLux*
> 
> Hello from Luxembourg,
> 
> I have been reading this forum for days while waiting for my Sapphires 290 to arrive...
> 
> I just got them and hawaiinfo gives the following information:
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 3
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> Adapter #3 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> It seams like my 3rd card is unlockable. Should I try to flash asus bios? Does this will create a problem with the rest of the cards (e.g. one 290x, two normal 290) under crossfire?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


If your going to be running these in crossfire then there is no point unlocking the third as it will only run as fast as your slowest card.

If you are going to be mining or something like that and running the cards individually then yes you would get an advantage.


----------



## stickg1

All the sudden I'm getting a bunch of flickering blue pixels. I just uninstalled the drivers with DDU in safe mode, cleaned up with CCleaner, then reinstalled drivers and I still have them. Reset the card to stock clocks, is it dying?


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> All the sudden I'm getting a bunch of flickering blue pixels. I just uninstalled the drivers with DDU in safe mode, cleaned up with CCleaner, then reinstalled drivers and I still have them. Reset the card to stock clocks, is it dying?


do you have an R290 running with 290X BIOS? how long since you flashed it?


----------



## cloppy007

I'm having graphic errors in the desktop, specially when the monitor turns off. If I take a screenshot, everything looks normal, but look at this phone pic:



It goes away when I move the mouse over the affected area. Is anybody having this issue? Please help me!


----------



## Derpinheimer

If its after the monitor turns off, that means its probably a power saving issue.

Windows is probably turning the GPU off, and when it starts back up, the voltages are off.

Easiest fix is to disable "Turn monitor off after X minutes" & "Sleep after X minutes"

I havent been able to use sleep mode with any AMD gpu I've owned. Sucks.


----------



## spinejam

Received a Sapphire R9 290 BF4 Ed. from newegg yesterday. Locked.


----------



## velocityx

its still a great card, enjoy!


----------



## tx12

After all, I'v also fallen info that mining diddle with 3 hardlocked cards









I'v tried some OC and was surprised how tightly these cards are calculated. Even with increased powerlimit, any move up from the default 947/1250 results in immediate mining performance drop even on cold cards (on stock BIOS and default voltage). And all 3 cards behaves identically. I was able to OC literally for single MHz's without performance drop.
Later I'll try PowerColor 975Mhz BIOS and 290X BIOS to see possible powerlimit and undervoltage difference.
Still, I'm a noob OCer and maybe I'm doing that in a wrong way.


----------



## Derpinheimer

No, mining is funny with core clock and whatnot.

For the regular 290 bios, my best yeild was 1017MHz core and 1500MHz mem. Any deviation dropped it.

For 290x bios, best yeild is 938MHz core and 1500MHz mem. Same deal.

290 got about 870KHash, 290x gets 885KHash.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The AB limit of +100mV should be perfectly safe.


what does this limit imply? is it dynamic?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> what does this limit imply? is it dynamic?


As far as I know it adds 100mV all the time, even at idle. Actually, just checked it, and it does add it at idle. However:

Has anyone else noticed that Afterburner doesn't apply the voltage increase at startup? I just opened my GPU-Z sensors tab and it shows 0.961V (idle +50mV applied at startup). Changing the voltage to +100mV and the voltage jumped to 1.061V. Changing it back to +50 and now it is sitting at 1.008. So the original +50 wasn't effective.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> As far as I know it adds 100mV all the time, even at idle.


so the stock voltage on the R290X is dynamic?
wouldn't it be safer then to just set a fixed value?


----------



## adrian040886

So you mean power section suck ? so how its possible to get 1200-1300mhz stable on 1.4V if people have vdroop on this reference card ?


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> If its after the monitor turns off, that means its probably a power saving issue.
> 
> Windows is probably turning the GPU off, and when it starts back up, the voltages are off.
> 
> Easiest fix is to disable "Turn monitor off after X minutes" & "Sleep after X minutes"
> 
> I havent been able to use sleep mode with any AMD gpu I've owned. Sucks.


I've been using AMD cards since 2008 and it's the first time i've seen this. I really want my monitor to turn off


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> For the regular 290 bios, my best yeild was 1017MHz core and 1500MHz mem. Any deviation dropped it.
> For 290x bios, best yeild is 938MHz core and 1500MHz mem. Same deal.


Hmm, but why? Some core/mem ratio effect?
BTW, was your 290 card was unlocked by 290X bios? Or it's just a try of alt bios on same shader count?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> so the stock voltage on the R290X is dynamic?
> wouldn't it be safer then to just set a fixed value?


Yes, it's dynamic, same as everything else now. Different voltages based on the load, power draw, temp, etc. There's no way to set a fixed voltage with the stock BIOS (unless you locked 3D clocks maybe), but I don't really know why you'd want to. Lower voltage at idle is a good thing.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> so the stock voltage on the R290X is dynamic?
> wouldn't it be safer then to just set a fixed value?


Its dynamic in that when it goes in to 2d mode the voltage is reduced. This is nothing new. It just usually didnt work with other cards once you manually set a voltage. Its not MSI AB, either. GPU Tweak voltage is dynamic as well despite giving a set value, which is the 3d voltage.

Saves a crapton of power. Idle with power saving is <20w. Idle without downclock and downvolt is >80w.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Hmm, but why? Some core/mem ratio effect?
> BTW, was your 290 card was unlocked by 290X bios? Or it's just a try of alt bios on same shader count?


Yeah, something weird with it. No one knows exactly why, since the last gen cards follow the more logical pattern of higher clock -> better.
And yes it was shader unlocked with that bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> I've been using AMD cards since 2008 and it's the first time i've seen this. I really want my monitor to turn off


If you find a way, please share. Im guessing you could use an overclocking tool and change every value, and that would fix it, by resetting everything. But it would be EVERY time you come back to your computer. If you do it through a saved profile, it might not be too hard. But still a nuisance.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Yeah, that's pretty much the only logical answer to XFX's backwards response that was posted. They buy 290x chips, and then the bad ones are bios locked for the 290. But if AMD is shipping out chips to these AIBs that aren't suitable to be used in 290x cards, then why mark them as 290x chips? Three possibilities come to mind:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. AMD samples one chip out of every 100 or so, and if it passes 290X QC, then all of the others trail along. The other 99 chips may be either perfect 290x chips, or some may be a bit under QC standards, and those are dropped into the 290Xs. If that single chip fails QC for 290x, but passes for 290 QC, then the whole batch of 290x chips goes to the 290 cards, regardless if they're perfect 290x chips or not.
> 
> 2. High demand. AMD is trying to ship out as many chips as possible to keep up with the current demand of AMD cards, and the quality of the chips possibly reduces because of the increased fabrication rate. The quality might be the same, but who knows? There may be some variables that arise in high workload fabrication.
> 
> 3. To have the highest profit per chip possible, regardless if they're perfect 290x chips or not. They let some sub-par 290x chips fly under the radar, and let the AIBs deal with them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Well, that's the only theory that makes any sense to me, unlikely though it seems (and I don't believe it, I just think that it is the only logical explanation).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If the core itself has all the shaders, but is of marginal quality, or the PCB is substandard in some way (like CriticalHit mentioned) then XFX could downgrade the card from 290X to 290. But that means XFX is doing testing that others aren't doing, and would imply that unlocked cards are inferior in some way. But the power draw on a 290 is basically the same as a 290X, so I don't see how bad power delivery would be enough to down-check a card (plus several of the unlocked cards seem to overclock pretty well). Unless XFX, etc, are just going by stock voltage and saying "any chip higher than X" goes into the 290 line (for whatever reason) then I can't figure out why they would be binning them.
> 
> Are manufacturers that have fewer unlockable cards, like Sapphire, having a higher percentage of cards that have black screen problems? Is that a symptom of whatever XFX claims to have found - and cards that would black screen as 290X's are being marked down to 290s instead? That would mean the a higher percentage of Sapphire and Asus cards would black screen, and fewer XFX and Powercolor (etc) would, but I don't know if the data backs that up.
> 
> I could speculate all night, but my theory is that they are selling bona fide 290X cards as 290s, for some reason that makes sense to them (availability being most likely - especially if AMD has really good yields so that fewer chips are failing down to 290 levels). And the tech support "warnings" are just them trying to discourage people that would buy a 290X from buying an unlocked 290 instead. Plus, how would they even know that "50" cards had failed after flashing - are people RMAing them with the reason being "I flashed it to a 290X and it failed"? How would they know which cards had been flashed and which hadn't?


My theory is marketing strategy, as we all know if it were a deliberate mistake then it has worked it has made r9 290 very popular and due to the high demand they are almost sold out every where. It has almost made me buy 2 for laughs but I think I will wait for the non reference design and get the r9 290x


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Yeah, that's pretty much the only logical answer to XFX's backwards response that was posted. They buy 290x chips, and then the bad ones are bios locked for the 290. But if AMD is shipping out chips to these AIBs that aren't suitable to be used in 290x cards, then why mark them as 290x chips? Three possibilities come to mind:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. AMD samples one chip out of every 100 or so, and if it passes 290X QC, then all of the others trail along. The other 99 chips may be either perfect 290x chips, or some may be a bit under QC standards, and those are dropped into the 290Xs. If that single chip fails QC for 290x, but passes for 290 QC, then the whole batch of 290x chips goes to the 290 cards, regardless if they're perfect 290x chips or not.
> 
> 2. High demand. AMD is trying to ship out as many chips as possible to keep up with the current demand of AMD cards, and the quality of the chips possibly reduces because of the increased fabrication rate. The quality might be the same, but who knows? There may be some variables that arise in high workload fabrication.
> 
> 3. To have the highest profit per chip possible, regardless if they're perfect 290x chips or not. They let some sub-par 290x chips fly under the radar, and let the AIBs deal with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Well, that's the only theory that makes any sense to me, unlikely though it seems (and I don't believe it, I just think that it is the only logical explanation).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If the core itself has all the shaders, but is of marginal quality, or the PCB is substandard in some way (like CriticalHit mentioned) then XFX could downgrade the card from 290X to 290. But that means XFX is doing testing that others aren't doing, and would imply that unlocked cards are inferior in some way. But the power draw on a 290 is basically the same as a 290X, so I don't see how bad power delivery would be enough to down-check a card (plus several of the unlocked cards seem to overclock pretty well). Unless XFX, etc, are just going by stock voltage and saying "any chip higher than X" goes into the 290 line (for whatever reason) then I can't figure out why they would be binning them.
> 
> Are manufacturers that have fewer unlockable cards, like Sapphire, having a higher percentage of cards that have black screen problems? Is that a symptom of whatever XFX claims to have found - and cards that would black screen as 290X's are being marked down to 290s instead? That would mean the a higher percentage of Sapphire and Asus cards would black screen, and fewer XFX and Powercolor (etc) would, but I don't know if the data backs that up.
> 
> I could speculate all night, but my theory is that they are selling bona fide 290X cards as 290s, for some reason that makes sense to them (availability being most likely - especially if AMD has really good yields so that fewer chips are failing down to 290 levels). And the tech support "warnings" are just them trying to discourage people that would buy a 290X from buying an unlocked 290 instead. Plus, how would they even know that "50" cards had failed after flashing - are people RMAing them with the reason being "I flashed it to a 290X and it failed"? How would they know which cards had been flashed and which hadn't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My theory is marketing strategy, as we all know if it were a deliberate mistake then it has worked it has made r9 290 very popular and due to the high demand they are almost sold out every where. It has almost made me buy 2 for laughs but I think I will wait for the non reference design and get the r9 290x
Click to expand...

One thing that I would like to point out is that "IF" a 290 is a 290X with some bad shaders that got locked out then the only way that I can think of to lock out the bad shaders is to physically lock them out. Not through a BIOS. How would the BIOS know which of the 256 shaders to lock out and which to leave alone? It wouldn't and if it did each and every bios would be unique with addresses of which shaders to avoid or something of the like.

Since there seems to be plenty with low and high VIDs (mine is fairly low) then it really only leaves 2 options. Too much supply or creating demand. Either they bought more 290X cards than they needed and ended up switching those to 290s or someone had enough foresight and shadiness to figure people would try unlocking them and that it would cause a demand for XFX cards and that would lead to them selling more than other people. The thing is that I am willing to bet that at this moment there is such a low amount of people percentage wise that know about this and have the guts to try it that it actually had any affect like that. Plus it would cause them to loose sales in the 290X cards and since all the 290s are out of stock then it would make sense that they would have sold through all their stock regardless of weather or not the unlocking caused them to sell more cards.

This situation isn't too much different than the 6950/6970 situation except in this case there are no other major differences (memory/vrms/etc) so you really do have a 290X if it unlocks and the physical board differences tell us that is the case.

So again there is no way that I can think of that this is a situation of binning out defective shaders because they would still be using the defective shaders since it is either just going to randomly shut off 256 shaders or it is going to shut the last or first 256 shaders off which isn't going to be the exact location of bad shaders. It isn't the VID thing either because plenty of us received low VID chips.


----------



## Jokah

Has anyone done a clock for clock comparison with an original 290X and an unlocked 290? Surely this should prove without any doubt that the unlocked 290's are in fact 290X's.

I have a 290X coming next week so if it hasn't already been done I'll step up to the task and compare to my unlocked 290.

I think by what we have so far it is pretty clear we have 290X's disguised as 290's but this test should seal the deal if not done already.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokah*
> 
> Has anyone done a clock for clock comparison with an original 290X and an unlocked 290? Surely this should prove without any doubt that the unlocked 290's are in fact 290X's.
> 
> I have a 290X coming next week so if it hasn't already been done I'll step up to the task and compare to my unlocked 290.
> 
> I think by what we have so far it is pretty clear we have 290X's disguised as 290's but this test should seal the deal if not done already.


They perform the same.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jokah*
> 
> Has anyone done a clock for clock comparison with an original 290X and an unlocked 290? Surely this should prove without any doubt that the unlocked 290's are in fact 290X's.
> 
> I have a 290X coming next week so if it hasn't already been done I'll step up to the task and compare to my unlocked 290.
> 
> I think by what we have so far it is pretty clear we have 290X's disguised as 290's but this test should seal the deal if not done already.
> 
> 
> 
> They perform the same.
Click to expand...

Could you update the first post with some of the important info that has been found throughout this thread?

For example the memory info links and the Hawaii info links and how to use it (requires memory info) and what the results mean.

As well as other things like the GPU code that is on the 290X GPU and what the 290X board looks like for those who got the entire 290x with just a 290 bios.

Anything else relevant.

You have 2117 posts and tons of them are repeat info over and over again. Questions that have already been answered. Everyone reads the first post... no one should be expected to read the other 2000.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> One thing that I would like to point out is that "IF" a 290 is a 290X with some bad shaders that got locked out then the only way that I can think of to lock out the bad shaders is to physically lock them out. Not through a BIOS. How would the BIOS know which of the 256 shaders to lock out and which to leave alone? It wouldn't and if it did each and every bios would be unique with addresses of which shaders to avoid or something of the like.
> 
> Since there seems to be plenty with low and high VIDs (mine is fairly low) then it really only leaves 2 options. Too much supply or creating demand. Either they bought more 290X cards than they needed and ended up switching those to 290s or someone had enough foresight and shadiness to figure people would try unlocking them and that it would cause a demand for XFX cards and that would lead to them selling more than other people. The thing is that I am willing to bet that at this moment there is such a low amount of people percentage wise that know about this and have the guts to try it that it actually had any affect like that. Plus it would cause them to loose sales in the 290X cards and since all the 290s are out of stock then it would make sense that they would have sold through all their stock regardless of weather or not the unlocking caused them to sell more cards.
> 
> This situation isn't too much different than the 6950/6970 situation except in this case there are no other major differences (memory/vrms/etc) so you really do have a 290X if it unlocks and the physical board differences tell us that is the case.
> 
> So again there is no way that I can think of that this is a situation of binning out defective shaders because they would still be using the defective shaders since it is either just going to randomly shut off 256 shaders or it is going to shut the last or first 256 shaders off which isn't going to be the exact location of bad shaders. It isn't the VID thing either because plenty of us received low VID chips.


This makes sense to me


----------



## Jokah

So an unlocked 290 has the same bench scores as a genuine 290X? If so then then an unlocked 290 isn't a 290X at all is it. Can you point me to the results please.


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Checked my Sapphire R9 290 BF4 edition and unfortunately I can't unlock it.







At least it has Hynix memory!


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHUNKYBOWSER*
> 
> Checked my Sapphire R9 290 BF4 edition and unfortunately I can't unlock it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least it has Hynix memory!


it is really hard to get hynix memory, tryed 8 x 290/290x and all of them was Elpidia


----------



## maynard14

hahah i have unlock xfx 290 and hynix memory:



BUT it sucks at overclocking

max overclocking is only 1050 core clock!! hahah sp i think hynix memory is better than elpida is irrelevant


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Could you update the first post with some of the important info that has been found throughout this thread?
> 
> For example the memory info links and the Hawaii info links and how to use it (requires memory info) and what the results mean.


Refer to the unlock guide. I have an attachment that has all of the necessary software. I have embedded a code that shows what Hawaii Info data represents unlockable 290 cards, and a link to tx12's FAQ/Guide on Hawaii Info.
Quote:


> As well as other things like the GPU code that is on the 290X GPU and what the 290X board looks like for those who got the entire 290x with just a 290 bios.


Refer to the unlock guide. If the Hawaii Info code doesn't look like the code embedded in the guide, then they have a xxxx2020 gpu. I prefer using that to posting the gpu labels because some people may screw up their cards trying to find what kind of chip they have. Some AIBs also have void stickers on them, and if someone messes up the stickers on the card trying to look at what chip they have, they can say goodbye to their warranty, in most cases. Hawaii Info is a much better, foolproof, and easier alternative to opening your card, and I believe that not mentioning it in the OP will result in less potential problems for the average OCN'er/Guest.
Quote:


> Anything else relevant.
> 
> You have 2117 posts and tons of them are repeat info over and over again. Questions that have already been answered. Everyone reads the first post... no one should be expected to read the other 2000.


I've read every post in this thread, and I believe that I have provided enough information in the OP for people to understand how to unlock their card(s), and the reasons why some cards don't unlock. The unofficial benchmarks spoiler section also details the status of every locked/unlocked 290 that I could find, so that is another great resource for others to use if they don't want to hunt through the whole thread. I guess you can call it the bookmarks section of the thread


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> hahah i have unlock xfx 290 and hynix memory:
> 
> 
> 
> BUT it sucks at overclocking
> 
> max overclocking is only 1050 core clock!! hahah sp i think hynix memory is better than elpida is irrelevant


ouch...1050, thats really bad







voltage doesn't help? my worst xfx card can do 1100 with stock voltage (290x bios).


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> ouch...1050, thats really bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voltage doesn't help? my worst xfx card can do 1100 with stock voltage (290x bios).


yup tried 1100 core clock stock voltage ,.run heaven 4.0 and lots of artifacts on screen till i got stable at 1050 hahahah

i havent tried to up the stock voltage coz im only using stock cooler of my card.


----------



## brfield

Is there anywhere that has these things in stock?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokah*
> 
> So an unlocked 290 has the same bench scores as a genuine 290X? If so then then an unlocked 290 isn't a 290X at all is it. Can you point me to the results please.


Yes, an unlocked 290 performs the same as a regular 290X. There are benchmarks comparing them somewhere in the thread.


----------



## CriticalHit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> One thing that I would like to point out is that "IF" a 290 is a 290X with some bad shaders that got locked out then the only way that I can think of to lock out the bad shaders is to physically lock them out. Not through a BIOS. How would the BIOS know which of the 256 shaders to lock out and which to leave alone? It wouldn't and if it did each and every bios would be unique with addresses of which shaders to avoid or something of the like.
> 
> Since there seems to be plenty with low and high VIDs (mine is fairly low) then it really only leaves 2 options. Too much supply or creating demand. Either they bought more 290X cards than they needed and ended up switching those to 290s or someone had enough foresight and shadiness to figure people would try unlocking them and that it would cause a demand for XFX cards and that would lead to them selling more than other people. The thing is that I am willing to bet that at this moment there is such a low amount of people percentage wise that know about this and have the guts to try it that it actually had any affect like that. Plus it would cause them to loose sales in the 290X cards and since all the 290s are out of stock then it would make sense that they would have sold through all their stock regardless of weather or not the unlocking caused them to sell more cards.
> 
> This situation isn't too much different than the 6950/6970 situation except in this case there are no other major differences (memory/vrms/etc) so you really do have a 290X if it unlocks and the physical board differences tell us that is the case.
> 
> So again there is no way that I can think of that this is a situation of binning out defective shaders because they would still be using the defective shaders since it is either just going to randomly shut off 256 shaders or it is going to shut the last or first 256 shaders off which isn't going to be the exact location of bad shaders. It isn't the VID thing either because plenty of us received low VID chips.


But there is a chance its to do with something else like power perfoance than defective shaders ... A few have already said , including myself , that some of us need to increase voltage to remain stable on 290x stock clocks .


----------



## The Storm

Well I finally took the plunge and tried unlocking my card. Both cards unlocked to 290x's. They are both Sapphire R9-290's BF4 versions purchased from Newegg on cyber monday.
Here is a screen shot of the full shaders unlocked. Click on the image and then hit original to blow it up.


----------



## Unhooked

Sapphire 290 came with a BF4 coupon from Newegg. Unlocked to 290x.

Question is there a reason Asus bios was picked? Can I just flash a Sapphire 290x bios?


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unhooked*
> 
> Sapphire 290 came with a BF4 coupon from Newegg. Unlocked to 290x.
> 
> Question is there a reason Asus bios was picked? Can I just flash a Sapphire 290x bios?


I used the Sapphire 290x bios on both mine


----------



## HardwareDecoder

asus bios allows 1410mV


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unhooked*
> 
> Sapphire 290 came with a BF4 coupon from Newegg. Unlocked to 290x.
> 
> Question is there a reason Asus bios was picked? Can I just flash a Sapphire 290x bios?


I chose the xfx 290x to put on my unlocked xfx card


----------



## The Storm

Here is my experience so far with these new cards that replaced my 7950's. I have 2 R9-290's from sapphire, I installed these put on the latest beta driver from AMD. I noticed that the idle temps where insane, the top card idles at 90c while the bottom is 45c. I swapped them around and I still get the exact same results. I played some BF4 and noticed my frame rates are worse than my 7950's so i looked at Afterburner and my top card is downclocking something awful. Now prior to all this I did check and both my cards are unlockable. So today after much reading I took the plunge, put 1 card in at a time and proceeded to unlock and test each one individually, I used the sapphire R9-290x bios. They both unlocked and performed great on their own. I put both in and all of a sudden the idle temps went down to 50c on top and 40c on bottom, BF4 frame rates went up by 60+ and while playing I would alt tab out and check and neither card was down clocking at all and actually ran cooler.

Moral of my story is my cards react way way way better now that they are unlocked to 290x's


----------



## maynard14

wowow thats amazing sir! might as well jump in hahah,. now running my unlock xfx 290 to 290x bios from xfx 290x

lets see if it is stable on stock 290x bios :0


----------



## HardwareDecoder

is there a bios editor for 290/290x yet?


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

Just got two Sapphire 290's (non BF edition), neither will unlock based on hawaii-info. I will try to flash anyways, just so I can see for myself.

Also, it doesn't look this these Sapphire cards have the ability to change voltages, so which vendor BIOS allows me to control my voltages? Does Asus 290 BIOS let me do this?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteFireDragon*
> 
> Just got two Sapphire 290's (non BF edition), neither will unlock based on hawaii-info. I will try to flash anyways, just so I can see for myself.
> 
> Also, it doesn't look this these Sapphire cards have the ability to change voltages, so which vendor BIOS allows me to control my voltages? Does Asus 290 BIOS let me do this?


Use Afterrburner 300.17 beta and do this in the general settings page..........



You shouldnt have to flash your bios to unlock voltage control


----------



## galu

Another successful (yet, unexpected, tbh) Sapphire R9 290 unlock to a R9 290X (with an ASUS BIOS).

Bought the Battlefield 4 edition.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galu*
> 
> Another successful (yet, unexpected, tbh) Sapphire R9 290 unlock to a R9 290X (with an ASUS BIOS).
> 
> Bought the Battlefield 4 edition.


Hmmm not sure if i should try this.
To be fair i am not really bothered for 2 FPS.


----------



## its-vp

HOMECINEMA-PC
That's my first reply (but i'm folloing the thread since the start)

Thanks for the post about how to see the voltage control on MSI Afterburner! I Was looking how to enable that option for days!

Just flashed my XFX 290 yesterday with 290x ASUS Room (the one found on the first page).
Got the following increases:

on Tomb Raider Benchmarks (maximum settings resolution of 2560x1440)
XFX R9 290 (overclocked to 1090/1250) 48fps
ASUS R9 290X Bios (overclocked to 1080/1250) 52fps (+8%)

on ShaderToyMark 0.3.0
XFX R9 R290 Bios:
- 945/1250 - 612pts (default settings for that bios)
- 1080/1250 - 682pts
ASUS R9 R290x Bios:
- 945/1250 - 643pts (+5,4% more from the original bios)
- 1000/1250 - 681pts (default settings for that bios)
- 1080/1250 - 719pts (+5,4% more from the original bios)

My card can't do a lot more than 1080/1090 on the core (with the default voltages, only increasing the MSI Afterburner Power Limit to +50), and for the memory not more than 2580 withou artifacts.

Another thing i realised, when i try to use default driver settings (without MSI afterburner), i get some black screens on Tomb Raider even on default settings (i think the default FAN speed is insufficient to keep the card cooler enough. So i set the cooler up to 60% after 60C of core temp (using MSI Afterburner..), the mininum fan speed i set to 30%, that way i can keep the card much cooler (around 72C under full load - far way from 95C that AMD set to be the limit, and around 42C idle). That way i have a tip to those having black screens: increase the FAN speed of the card... That's very similar to what i got with my old 5870...

Will try the core voltage option later and see if i can get any increase of overclock post a reply with pictures later...

Wish peace to everybody!









My System Specs:
Intel 3770k (defalult speed) + H100 Corsair Hydro Cooler
ASUS Gene V - Rog
32Gb Corsair Dominator 1800mhz
XFX R9 290 (flashed to ASUS R9 290 Bios now)
620Hx Corsair PSU
120Gb OCZ Vertex 4 SDD
Modded Aerocool m40 Case (with very good ventilation)
And some other HDDs connected to eSATA and USB (around 16Tb of memory - not every one conected at the same time!


----------



## singh_shady

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteFireDragon*
> 
> Just got two Sapphire 290's (non BF edition), neither will unlock based on hawaii-info. I will try to flash anyways, just so I can see for myself.
> 
> Also, it doesn't look this these Sapphire cards have the ability to change voltages, so which vendor BIOS allows me to control my voltages? Does Asus 290 BIOS let me do this?


Let me know how you get on.
Ive got a locked xfx according to hawaiinfo, but if on the off chance it can unlock anyway through someone's experience, id like to know.


----------



## singh_shady

I've ordered 2 XFX 290's from Dabs in the UK and 1 from a smaller UK based online retailer which has stock, so assuming its older stock. Will report my findings for the people here in the UK.

What's the odds that 1 will be unlockable?

Been thinking about the psychological draw, that this unlocking gives to a human being.

For me anyway, merely knowing the fact that 290's can be unlocked, makes me feel unfulfilled until I stumble upon one that can be unlocked.
It's a wicked marketing tactic if it was employed on purpose, creates a decent amount of publicity.

hats off to you ATI...well played, if it was a deliberate move.


----------



## villamayor

Hello My Name's Peter I'm from spain and i'm new Here.
Can anybody say me if my card is flashable and what bios i need to use to update my card if is possible?
te results:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8100005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

and i don't know if is or not unlocked

sorry for my english level XD

thank you


----------



## spartanxxx10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villamayor*
> 
> Hello My Name's Peter I'm from spain and i'm new Here.
> Can anybody say me if my card is flashable and what bios i need to use to update my card if is possible?
> te results:
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8100005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> and i don't know if is or not unlocked
> 
> sorry for my english level XD
> 
> thank you


Unfortunately, you're card isn't unlockable.


----------



## villamayor

thank you


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villamayor*
> 
> thank you


Sorry









Anyway, welcome to OCN!


----------



## airisom2

I added another form for the upcoming non-reference 290s, and I cleaned out the spreadsheet for the reference cards. Almost half of them were only gpu-z screenshots. There needs to be a gpu-z , hawaii-info, and before/after benches in the screenshot (as said in the form notes). The reason why I want that stuff in the screenshot is because it serves as a better resource than a simple gpu-z or hawaii info screenshot, and it gives other readers easier access to that type of data without either plowing through the thread or looking at the plethora of unofficial unlocks.


----------



## B1SH0P

another unlockable XFX R9 290 bought from newegg the 28/11!!!!
it says V1.1 don't know if that matters

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B1SH0P*
> 
> another unlockable XFX R9 290 bought from newegg the 28/11!!!!
> it says V1.1 don't know if that matters
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000


same as my xfx 290 v1.1 Elpida unlocked asus 290x on chip week 1340// 215-0852000 got from scan 1 week ago does 1220
on core 6000 on mem with gpu tweak 1.412 not gone higher on mem will try


----------



## NateZ28

I'm considering flashing to the PT1 BIOS to try to boost my litecoin mining scores. What is everyone doing to compensate for the locked core clocks?
Do I need to remove my drivers (CCC and AB) completely before changing the BIOS?


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Welp... My PowerColor 290 is locked judging by Hawaii Info... Lame.


----------



## VladimirT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> hahah i have unlock xfx 290 and hynix memory:
> 
> 
> 
> BUT it sucks at overclocking
> 
> max overclocking is only 1050 core clock!! hahah sp i think hynix memory is better than elpida is irrelevant


My card just the same. 1050 on core + 50mv / Memory Hynix 1625MHz / Cooler 64% - Powercolor

Asic = 80.9

What is stock voltage on your GPU?


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VladimirT*
> 
> My card just the same. 1050 on core + 50mv / Memory Hynix 1625MHz / Cooler 64% - Powercolor
> 
> Asic = 80.9
> 
> What is stock voltage on your GPU?


aha we are almost the same sir..

my stock voltage is 0.984 on idle and load is 1.242

when i im using XFX 290x bios my idle is 0.963 and load is 1.235

ASIC is 67.5 % pretty low but im happy it can be unlock to 290x and no issues at all. and stable even using as 290x


----------



## maynard14

oppss double post


----------



## VladimirT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> aha we are almost the same sir..
> 
> my stock voltage is 0.984 on idle and load is 1.242
> 
> when i im using XFX 290x bios my idle is 0.963 and load is 1.235
> 
> ASIC is 67.5 % pretty low but im happy it can be unlock to 290x and no issues at all. and stable even using as 290x


"and load is 1.235"

Wow.... my around 1.125/45 with overvoltage +50 . I'll check again tonight .


----------



## maynard14

ahmm so you mean bro 1.125 is your load volts to 1.145?


----------



## VladimirT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> ahmm so you mean bro 1.125 is your load volts to 1.145?


yep , If I am not mistaken. i'll keep you updated .


----------



## maynard14

wowow thats to low compared to mine... haha ok bro i will wait for your update,., thanks


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Yes, it's dynamic, same as everything else now. Different voltages based on the load, power draw, temp, etc. There's no way to set a fixed voltage with the stock BIOS (unless you locked 3D clocks maybe), but I don't really know why you'd want to. Lower voltage at idle is a good thing.


I guess what I mean is, what's the maximum safe voltage I should run with a stock cooler when doing some minor overclocking?
I heard if you put through 1.4V it might wreck the card.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> So again there is no way that I can think of that this is a situation of binning out defective shaders because they would still be using the defective shaders since it is either just going to randomly shut off 256 shaders or it is going to shut the last or first 256 shaders off which isn't going to be the exact location of bad shaders. It isn't the VID thing either because plenty of us received low VID chips.


That's interesting, what does a shader layout actually look like, any good links to read up about them?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I chose the xfx 290x to put on my unlocked xfx card


Yeah, I think the reason people suggest ASUS is because you can crank up voltage, what is the limit on the XFX BIOS then ?


----------



## crun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VladimirT*
> 
> My card just the same. 1050 on core + 50mv / Memory Hynix 1625MHz / Cooler 64% - Powercolor
> 
> Asic = 80.9
> 
> What is stock voltage on your GPU?


ASIC 81%

My best fully stable OC is 1030/1250 @ stock voltage

ME SAD


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> ASIC 81%
> 
> My best fully stable OC is 1030/1250 @ stock voltage
> 
> ME SAD


what is your stock voltage sir? and stock load voltage?


----------



## Gilgam3sh

1180/5500 stable here with maximum voltage @ ASUS GPU Tweak, about 1,35v


----------



## enky92

guys, i re-flashed my sapphire with a proper sapphire 290X bios (the one marked with BF4 edition in gpu-z database) and i gained more stability. Better than Asus one for my card, no doubt.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enky92*
> 
> guys, i re-flashed my sapphire with a proper sapphire 290X bios (the one marked with BF4 edition in gpu-z database) and i gained more stability. Better than Asus one for my card, no doubt.


I used the same ones on my sapphire 290's and they work smoother and cooler than when they were stock 290's.


----------



## Unhooked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I used the same ones on my sapphire 290's and they work smoother and cooler than when they were stock 290's.


Can link me the bios in question?


----------



## ZeppeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unhooked*
> 
> Can link me the bios in question?


Here you go.

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/148519/sapphire-r9290x-4096-130930-1.html


----------



## Unhooked

Thanks!!


----------



## NateZ28

I'm considering flashing to the PT1 BIOS to try to boost my litecoin mining scores. What is everyone doing to compensate for the locked core clocks?
Should remove my catalyst drivers completely before changing the BIOS?


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateZ28*
> 
> I'm considering flashing to the PT1 BIOS to try to boost my litecoin mining scores. What is everyone doing to compensate for the locked core clocks?
> Should remove my catalyst drivers completely before changing the BIOS?


You don't need to remove your drivers when flashing, and there's nothing you can do to compensate for the locked core clocks/voltage.

Just a heads up for everyone, I'd appreciate it if you didn't talk about mining in this thread. There are other threads more appropriate for that topic. Thanks


----------



## sikhaze

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

Does this mean it's unlockable ?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Yes


----------



## sikhaze

Should I unlock my video card? I am rather new to the whole thing.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Uh, isnt that.. sort of.. your own choice?

Should I overclock my card? Should I replace the TIM on my card?

I mean, if youre asking if you should and couldnt bother to read the thread about unlocking the card to find out F8000005 was unlockable on your own, I would say no, you arent competent enough to do it.


----------



## sikhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Uh, isnt that.. sort of.. your own choice?
> 
> Should I overclock my card? Should I replace the TIM on my card?
> 
> I mean, if youre asking if you should and couldnt bother to read the thread about unlocking the card to find out F8000005 was unlockable on your own, I would say no, you arent competent enough to do it.


Isn't there a first time for everything though ? I built my current rig right now myself, just trying to learn more really trying to get into pc gaming and hardware.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sikhaze*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Uh, isnt that.. sort of.. your own choice?
> 
> Should I overclock my card? Should I replace the TIM on my card?
> 
> I mean, if youre asking if you should and couldnt bother to read the thread about unlocking the card to find out F8000005 was unlockable on your own, I would say no, you arent competent enough to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't there a first time for everything though ? I built my current rig right now myself, just trying to learn more really trying to get into pc gaming and hardware.
Click to expand...

Not trying to be a jerk but,

Building a rig is easier than putting together a small $5 lego kit.

Following directions, being able to do research and making difficult decisions wisely is often much harder than one would think and many multitudes of difficulty harder than building a computer.

You obviously failed to complete those first 2 steps and hesitated on the third...


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> So again there is no way that I can think of that this is a situation of binning out defective shaders because they would still be using the defective shaders since it is either just going to randomly shut off 256 shaders or it is going to shut the last or first 256 shaders off which isn't going to be the exact location of bad shaders. It isn't the VID thing either because plenty of us received low VID chips.
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting, what does a shader layout actually look like, any good links to read up about them?
Click to expand...

http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/159

From what I have read disabling shaders comes in groups not a shader by shader kind of thing. I would like to know more about it but there isn't much to read. What I know is from reading about the 6950/6970 lock down as well as other lock downs. As far as I know they can not selectively isolate bad shaders scattered around the chip. Maybe they come in large chunks in the exact perfect spot to be able to disable... probably not.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sewwer*
> 
> I got my card I could never get the 2nd BIOS to work. It always stays black, through POST and bootup, even into Windows, I can hear the loading sounds from Windows but never any display. I got the card used and the previous owner had the ASUS 290X BIOS on it. I saw screenies of it before I bought it, it worked fine for him but I never could get it work.


Same with mine, I never got the ASUS 290X BIOS to work. What motherboard? I think we have to wait for a motherboard BIOS update.

Here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread/2070_30#post_21388865


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> I guess what I mean is, what's the maximum safe voltage I should run with a stock cooler when doing some minor overclocking?
> I heard if you put through 1.4V it might wreck the card.....


You should be fine as long as you keep it at the Afterburner limit of +100mV.


----------



## sikhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Not trying to be a jerk but,
> 
> Building a rig is easier than putting together a small $5 lego kit.
> 
> Following directions, being able to do research and making difficult decisions wisely is often much harder than one would think and many multitudes of difficulty harder than building a computer.
> 
> You obviously failed to complete those first 2 steps and hesitated on the third...


You don't sound like a jerk, but at one point everyone was new to this. I have been doing my research. I was simply trying to weigh the positives and negatives for unlocking my card. Spending 400 dollars on a card and then messing it up is not ideal to me, so I figured I would attempt to see if it was worth it or not.


----------



## stickg1

That's the beauty of a dual BIOS card. If you mess up, flip the switch!


----------



## sikhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> That's the beauty of a dual BIOS card. If you mess up, flip the switch!


Ohhh that makes me feel much better, I think I am going to give it a try soon.


----------



## VladimirT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> ASIC 81%
> 
> My best fully stable OC is 1030/1250 @ stock voltage
> 
> ME SAD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> what is your stock voltage sir? and stock load voltage?


yesterday i checked load voltage on core = 1.125-45 (msi afterburner) then i tried to OC it , try this setting:

Core: 1100Mhz + 50mv
PowerLimit = max
Cooler 90*=70%

Very Loud, but stable. Also i find out , that core voltage influences on maximum memory clock . Try it. On stock Vcore , i can't reach 1625MHz on mem , it crashed at desktop already 1450mhz.

yesterday i also tried decrease Vcore on stock Core Clock 1030 = -40mv --> stable. Mem stock.

I thinking , that i need a fullcover water )

p.s. using AMD Press card Uber Bios.

p.s.s. sorry for my english level. I'm trying to be a good boy ^)))


----------



## mikegray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sikhaze*
> 
> Ohhh that makes me feel much better, I think I am going to give it a try soon.


You know, your question is difficult because it can't be answered with 100% assurance just yet.

Because of the way cards are manufactured, flashing reference-design GPUs to give them the exact same stats as higher-level models is something people have been doing for YEARS now. (Back in 2003 I flashed my Radeon 9500 PRO, making it identical to a 9700 PRO. A few years later I tried flashing my Radeon 6950 to 6970 - but the card turned out not to be flashable.) (BTW, nothing bad happened to the non-flashable card. It just didn't upgrade.)

So, in this sense, flashing is neither revolutionary nor wacky nor even cutting edge. It's old hat.

OTOH, there are, obviously, no guarantees. For obvious reasons, the manufacturers have never supported this. And with each generation of cards, there is always a chance that the current generation really won't put up with any funny business, even if it initially seems to work. When a guy from this forum recently asked XFX tech support about flashing r9 290s, the XFX tech entity told him that opening the extra shaders will slowly destroy his card - and even claimed that the company has already had to deal with 50 290s bricked in this fashion.

My honest - but utterly unproven - opinion is that the XFX tech guy was blowing smoke. I say that number is a dead give away. If 50 (that's F-I-F-T-Y) people had destroyed their 290s that way, there is absolutely NO WAY that NONE of them wouldn't have shared their misery in this thread in the most unmistakable tones - and this thread is where the relevant information and downloads are to be found. Complaining on the internet about bad stuff happening as a result of someone else's advice is a fundamental constant of human psychology - its predictive capacity is right up there with the law of gravity.

Still ... if you're worried about the whole business, I'd recommend quietly following this thread for another couple months. If people haven't started reporting horrific GPU failure by the end of January, I'm just about certain that you'll be fine - and, really: there's no hurry. It's not like your car's flashability has an expiration date ...


----------



## VladimirT

I totally agree with your opinion.


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

Stupid me... I just realized the term "locked" means that the BIOS rom is locked, and the card won't allow you to flash with a different bios. At first, I thought that if you flashed a "locked" card, then it'll brick it or crash since the BIOS is not compatible with the hardware. But it looks like locked cards can't be flashed, period. When I tried to flash with ATIflash, I got this error:
Quote:


> Adapter not found
> 
> *ERROR 0FL01*


Is there any way I can jump two pins to get around this lock? It seems like the last generation cards, you can do this method to circumvent the lock:

http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showpost.php?p=3901976&postcount=13


----------



## VladimirT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteFireDragon*
> 
> Stupid me... I just realized the term "locked" means that the BIOS rom is locked, and the card won't allow you to flash with a different bios. At first, I thought that if you flashed a "locked" card, then it'll brick it or crash since the BIOS is not compatible with the hardware. But it looks like locked cards can't be flashed, period. When I tried to flash with ATIflash, I got this error:
> Is there any way I can jump two pins to get around this lock? It seems like the last generation cards, you can do this method to circumvent the lock:
> 
> http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showpost.php?p=3901976&postcount=13


Wow. What do you write in command line?


----------



## VladimirT

oh sorry ...i see.

What brand is your card ? SN ? Model?


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

XFX 290 black edition, and Sapphire 290 (non BF4). I thought it might have been my mobo not properly detecting the cards, so I plugged it into a different mobo and same thing.

You sound surprised this happened. Are you saying "locked" means you can still flash to a different vendor's BIOS? These are recent purchases, so perhaps AMD caught on and hardware-locked the flashing.


----------



## VladimirT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteFireDragon*
> 
> XFX 290 black edition, and Sapphire 290 (non BF4). I thought it might have been my mobo not properly detecting the cards, so I plugged it into a different mobo and same thing.
> 
> You sound surprised this happened. Are you saying "locked" means you can still flash to a different vendor's BIOS? These are recent purchases, so perhaps AMD caught on and hardware-locked the flashing.


I don't see anything like this.

"Are you saying "locked" means you can still flash to a different vendor's BIOS?" - Yes , but SPU still locked.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sikhaze*
> 
> Isn't there a first time for everything though ? I built my current rig right now myself, just trying to learn more really trying to get into pc gaming and hardware.


just do it buddy, follow the guide properly, make a backup of your ROM and you're golden. everyone here took the plunge, I had to grab my balls too


----------



## CriticalHit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteFireDragon*
> 
> Stupid me... I just realized the term "locked" means that the BIOS rom is locked, and the card won't allow you to flash with a different bios. At first, I thought that if you flashed a "locked" card, then it'll brick it or crash since the BIOS is not compatible with the hardware. But it looks like locked cards can't be flashed, period. When I tried to flash with ATIflash, I got this error:
> Is there any way I can jump two pins to get around this lock? It seems like the last generation cards, you can do this method to circumvent the lock:


are you trying the flash your cards' BIOS 1 or BIOS 2 ? BIOS 1 is locked ... BIOS 2 - the switch closest to the power connections ( uber mode for 290x's) is the rewritable BIOS and are free to flash away.

by default the cards come shipped in BIOS 1 so you must flick the switch to update it... To my knowledge none of the cards should be locked at the BIOS 2 position.


----------



## VladimirT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalHit*
> 
> are you trying the flash your cards' BIOS 1 or BIOS 2 ? BIOS 1 is locked ... BIOS 2 - the switch closest to the power connections ( uber mode for 290x's) is the rewritable BIOS and are free to flash away.
> 
> by default the cards come shipped in BIOS 1 so you must flick the switch to update it... To my knowledge none of the cards should be locked at the BIOS 2 position.


If i not mistaken , Bios 1 can be flashed too


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You should be fine as long as you keep it at the Afterburner limit of +100mV.


ok thanks, hopefully should have a bit of time tonight to try an OC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/159
> 
> From what I have read disabling shaders comes in groups not a shader by shader kind of thing. I would like to know more about it but there isn't much to read. What I know is from reading about the 6950/6970 lock down as well as other lock downs. As far as I know they can not selectively isolate bad shaders scattered around the chip. Maybe they come in large chunks in the exact perfect spot to be able to disable... probably not.


Thanks, so what do they mean by laser-cutting off shaders? I heard that phrase in several forums now. Do they just mean cutting off 300 shaders blockwise to downgrade an R290X?


----------



## VladimirT

http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread/570#post_21240524

just check this


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> ok thanks, hopefully should have a bit of time tonight to try an OC.
> Thanks, so what do they mean by laser-cutting off shaders? I heard that phrase in several forums now. Do they just mean cutting off 300 shaders blockwise to downgrade an R290X?


I don't believe they actually laser cut the shaders any longer (if they ever actually did), instead the probably use efuses, but it basically means disabling a shader module (or block of shaders) to limit the card's ability.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I don't believe they actually laser cut the shaders any longer (if they ever actually did), instead the probably use efuses, but it basically means disabling a shader module (or block of shaders) to limit the card's ability.


thanks, that's what I thought too, so that means to me that they can't disable faulty shaders unless the whole block is faulty but that seems very unlikely, which means if a 290/ downgraded 290X is subpar to a good 290X the "subparness" is somewhere else


----------



## jonnyapps

Getting very frustrated.

My card seems to stop my PC from booting up. When I turn on the PC the fan revs up to high speed and then doesn't come back down. If I turn the machine off, unplug the PSU and wait a minute then plug it back in it will start up. This happens on both bios positions (one of which is the factory default 290).

This isn't the same issue as not seeing POST, which I also have when it does start up. In the issue above I never get anything on the screen and never reach Windows.

I actually just built a new rig for the card and still see the same problems.

I'm running on a 1000w Platinum PSU so I doubt that's the culprit.

Anyone seen similar? Should I just send it back?


----------



## blak24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyapps*
> 
> Getting very frustrated.
> 
> My card seems to stop my PC from booting up. When I turn on the PC the fan revs up to high speed and then doesn't come back down. If I turn the machine off, unplug the PSU and wait a minute then plug it back in it will start up. This happens on both bios positions (one of which is the factory default 290).
> 
> This isn't the same issue as not seeing POST, which I also have when it does start up. In the issue above I never get anything on the screen and never reach Windows.
> 
> I actually just built a new rig for the card and still see the same problems.
> 
> I'm running on a 1000w Platinum PSU so I doubt that's the culprit.
> 
> Anyone seen similar? Should I just send it back?


Well I actually had a similar problem with my old 6970. If I had a DP cable plugged, many times the PC won't boot up, fans at max speed and it ONLY worked disconnecting the DP cable first, let the BIOS start with the POST message and then re-plug the cable.


----------



## jonnyapps

Thanks. I'll give this a go tonight. It currently outputs via DVI direct to my TV and via HDMI to an amp. I had assumed at such low level boot up those things wouldn't have an effect but perhaps, as you suggest, they do!


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyapps*
> 
> Getting very frustrated.
> 
> My card seems to stop my PC from booting up. When I turn on the PC the fan revs up to high speed and then doesn't come back down. If I turn the machine off, unplug the PSU and wait a minute then plug it back in it will start up. This happens on both bios positions (one of which is the factory default 290).
> 
> This isn't the same issue as not seeing POST, which I also have when it does start up. In the issue above I never get anything on the screen and never reach Windows.
> 
> I actually just built a new rig for the card and still see the same problems.
> 
> I'm running on a 1000w Platinum PSU so I doubt that's the culprit.
> 
> Anyone seen similar? Should I just send it back?


I had this with my unlocked 290 while playing with voltages within Afterburner + GPU Tweak, I am not saying there is a 100% connection.

But I couldn't boot at all (on either BIOS switch) unless it was into safemode. Leaving the PSU unplugged overnight allowed me to boot up again as normal and the first thing I did was remove Afterburner + GPU tweak.

Been fine since.


----------



## jonnyapps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> I had this with my unlocked 290 while playing with voltages within Afterburner + GPU Tweak, I am not saying there is a 100% connection.
> 
> But I couldn't boot at all (on either BIOS switch) unless it was into safemode. Leaving the PSU unplugged overnight allowed me to boot up again as normal and the first thing I did was remove Afterburner + GPU tweak.
> 
> Been fine since.


Thanks for the info.

What is considered the best/stable bios for the 290x? I'll get it up and running with that to make sure it's not the bios causing any issue.


----------



## sikhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikegray*
> 
> You know, your question is difficult because it can't be answered with 100% assurance just yet.
> 
> Because of the way cards are manufactured, flashing reference-design GPUs to give them the exact same stats as higher-level models is something people have been doing for YEARS now. (Back in 2003 I flashed my Radeon 9500 PRO, making it identical to a 9700 PRO. A few years later I tried flashing my Radeon 6950 to 6970 - but the card turned out not to be flashable.) (BTW, nothing bad happened to the non-flashable card. It just didn't upgrade.)
> 
> So, in this sense, flashing is neither revolutionary nor wacky nor even cutting edge. It's old hat.
> 
> OTOH, there are, obviously, no guarantees. For obvious reasons, the manufacturers have never supported this. And with each generation of cards, there is always a chance that the current generation really won't put up with any funny business, even if it initially seems to work. When a guy from this forum recently asked XFX tech support about flashing r9 290s, the XFX tech entity told him that opening the extra shaders will slowly destroy his card - and even claimed that the company has already had to deal with 50 290s bricked in this fashion.
> 
> My honest - but utterly unproven - opinion is that the XFX tech guy was blowing smoke. I say that number is a dead give away. If 50 (that's F-I-F-T-Y) people had destroyed their 290s that way, there is absolutely NO WAY that NONE of them wouldn't have shared their misery in this thread in the most unmistakable tones - and this thread is where the relevant information and downloads are to be found. Complaining on the internet about bad stuff happening as a result of someone else's advice is a fundamental constant of human psychology - its predictive capacity is right up there with the law of gravity.
> 
> Still ... if you're worried about the whole business, I'd recommend quietly following this thread for another couple months. If people haven't started reporting horrific GPU failure by the end of January, I'm just about certain that you'll be fine - and, really: there's no hurry. It's not like your car's flashability has an expiration date ...


Thank you, that makes me feel much better. I was going to wait to get a non Referenced model, but I wanted to see if my card was unlockable and found out that it was. I have been reading that the Accelero Artic Extreme III was really good, but again a little nervous on the install. Is it worth putting on an aftermarket cooler?


----------



## Widde

This has probably been asked a hundred times but I didnt understand the front page when I read it, is this a locked card when i have a bunch of 1s in it?

Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## Crokas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> This has probably been asked a hundred times but I didnt understand the front page when I read it, is this a locked card when i have a bunch of 1s in it?
> 
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


This one is locked.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> This has probably been asked a hundred times but I didnt understand the front page when I read it, is this a locked card when i have a bunch of 1s in it?
> 
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


Correct not unlockable. It should read something like this

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Correct not unlockable. It should read something like this
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000


Naaaw







Well thanks guys


----------



## enky92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyapps*
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> What is considered the best/stable bios for the 290x? I'll get it up and running with that to make sure it's not the bios causing any issue.


well.... i'm very happy with Sapphire one (BF4 edition marked on gpu-z database). Asus was not so good for me. I Think also that is a good idea to go with a bios form vendor of your card!


----------



## jonnyapps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enky92*
> 
> well.... i'm very happy with Sapphire one (BF4 edition marked on gpu-z database). Asus was not so good for me. I Think also that is a good idea to go with a bios form vendor of your card!


Thanks.

Is there a way to flash a rom from windows? I can't see my POST at all on either 290/290x switch


----------



## enky92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyapps*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Is there a way to flash a rom from windows? I can't see my POST at all on either 290/290x switch


I think the only way is to flash it from dos but is very simple..... what do you mean with "I can't see my POST at all" ? Sorry but i haven't understood that part...


----------



## jonnyapps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enky92*
> 
> I think the only way is to flash it from dos but is very simple..... what do you mean with "I can't see my POST at all" ? Sorry but i haven't understood that part...


When I turn on my PC I have a black screen until I see Windows.

POST = Power-on self-test which is all the start up stuff in black and white etc. So I can't get into my motherboard bios, nor can I see the atiflash command when trying to install a new GPU bios.

I blind-flashed a few GPU bioses last night (just waited a minute then typed in the flashing command even though I couldn't see the command prompt). None of the ones I tried fixed the problem but I did verify I was flashing successfully by checking GPU-Z afterwards.


----------



## enky92

this happens also if you try to blind-reflash your stock bios? Some other people had this type of issues in this thread... but with the switch in "quiet mode" they were able to boot and reflash with stock bios turning the switch in "uber mode" just before press enter on atiflash command....
let's see also if someone else has a different idea....


----------



## jonnyapps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enky92*
> 
> this happens also if you try to blind-reflash your stock bios? Some other people had this type of issues in this thread... but with the switch in "quiet mode" they were able to boot and reflash with stock bios turning the switch in "uber mode" just before press enter on atiflash command....
> let's see also if someone else has a different idea....


Yeah, sadly it occurs in both switch positions. I'm going to try updating my motherboard bios (if it needs it) when home.


----------



## mikegray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyapps*
> 
> Yeah, sadly it occurs in both switch positions. I'm going to try updating my motherboard bios (if it needs it) when home.


You know, I just successfully flashed my 290 and honestly - the only difficult part of the job was getting the *%&! USB stick to boot. In my particular case it turned out that I had to fiddle with some legacy settings (specifically, legacy USB 2.0 support had to be on, UBS 3.0 support off).


----------



## tdbchess

Hi all,

I bought a R9 290 Sapphire and i unlocked it. I followed the process and you can see the result below:

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=131218020801394411827012.png

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=131218020801394411827013.png

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=131218020802394411827014.jpg

Few parameters where upgrade but others not. I think it's a R9 290 OC now not a R9 290X
Can i or not unlock to R9 290X ?

Thanks


----------



## CriticalHit

.cannot ...
Ur shaders r locked to 2560
Hawaii info confirms your card is locked ...
But if it overclocks well it doesn't matter


----------



## tdbchess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalHit*
> 
> .cannot ...
> Ur shaders r locked to 2560
> Hawaii info confirms your card is locked ...
> But if it overclocks well it doesn't matter


Thanks buddy.


----------



## Chrisoldinho

Aside from clock frequency improvements are there any other improvements to be made by flashing a 290X BIOS onto a locked 290?

Also is the trend that more and more 290's are shipping locked or is it still a fair mix?

I also note on techpowerup for the R290 015.042.000.000.003747 appears to be the latest BIOS (I assume all the cards are the same, just a different brand).

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/149574/msi-r9290-4096-131205.html

Anyone tested?


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisoldinho*
> 
> Aside from clock frequency improvements are there any other improvements to be made by flashing a 290X BIOS onto a locked 290?
> 
> Also is the trend that more and more 290's are shipping locked or is it still a fair mix?
> 
> I also note on techpowerup for the R290 015.042.000.000.003747 appears to be the latest BIOS (I assume all the cards are the same, just a different brand).
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/149574/msi-r9290-4096-131205.html
> 
> Anyone tested?


Depending on what 290x bios you flash, the main difference will be that the Asus 290/x bios can use GPUTweak, which allows for voltage up to 1.4v (~1.37v actual). All of the others can officially go up to +100mV using MSI AB. I'm not sure about Sapphire's Trixx software.

We don't know if more 290s are shipping locked. You shouldn't be expecting a 290x for $400 anyway (Well, I guess it's $500-600 now due to mining).

I believe all of the AIB cards are slightly different. Otherwise, XFX wouldn't have made a v1.1 revision to the reference design. Whether those differences cater to the instability some have had with different brand bioses on their cards is still in the air. There's not a large enough sample size and too many undefined variables to truly determine if having a different brand bios on your card effects stability, but I don't see why it couldn't. Then again, those types of cases are very few compared to the large number of successes people have had flashing their card, from what I've read.


----------



## jonnyapps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyapps*
> 
> Yeah, sadly it occurs in both switch positions. I'm going to try updating my motherboard bios (if it needs it) when home.


Just updated my motherboard (ASUS Sabertooth 990FX 2) bios and still see nothing until windows.


----------



## Bluesubmarine6

Hey guys about to flash my XFX R9 290 black edition should I was going to use the ASUS rom as the guide says. Should I flash it with a XFX rom instead?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesubmarine6*
> 
> Hey guys about to flash my XFX R9 290 black edition should I was going to use the ASUS rom as the guide says. Should I flash it with a XFX rom instead?


They should both work (I have mine flashed to an XFX) but Asus gives you access to GPU Tweak, if you wanted higher voltage limits.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> They should both work (I have mine flashed to an XFX) but Asus gives you access to GPU Tweak, if you wanted higher voltage limits.


same for Afterburner right? as in I would only be able to set +100mV if I used ASUS ROM?


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> All of the others can officially go up to +100mV using MSI AB.


Does this happen automatically? because I can't change the voltage slider in MSI AB Beta 17, it's greyed out.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> same for Afterburner right? as in I would only be able to set +100mV if I used ASUS ROM?


Yes, Afterburner is +100mV no matter what BIOS is on the card. There is a command line switch that can double that though.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Yes, Afterburner is +100mV no matter what BIOS is on the card. There is a command line switch that can double that though.


well I am on an XFX BIOS right now and I can not set +100mV. Unless it's done automatically I don't have that feature right now, in the GUI that mV bar is greyed out
I'm using MSI AB Beta 17


----------



## airisom2

Did you unlock voltage control in settings?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> well I am on an XFX BIOS right now and I can not set +100mV. Unless it's done automatically I don't have that feature right now, in the GUI that mV bar is greyed out
> I'm using MSI AB Beta 17


There's some kind of config file change you may have to make if you are using the original version of the Beta 17 (they re-released it at some point). I had to do it to get voltage control on my XFX BIOS. It was posted here earlier, I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Novulux

Just got an XFX card, let's see how it goes.


----------



## trihy

Hi guys, on 290x reviews, they talk about two different bios. The second bios, besides called uber one, it has some plus, like higher fan speed, but more interesting, i has no boost, so you can overclock without boost interfering...

So, there is a proper dual bios kit backup from a 290x to apply on our unlockable 290? That way we will have the exact 290x experience...


----------



## enky92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> well I am on an XFX BIOS right now and I can not set +100mV. Unless it's done automatically I don't have that feature right now, in the GUI that mV bar is greyed out
> I'm using MSI AB Beta 17


same here with sapphire card and sapphire bios


----------



## devilhead

Why nobody is using trixx? +200Mv and i think it works for all bios







i used xfx, asus, sapphire, works perfect


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> Hi guys, on 290x reviews, they talk about two different bios. The second bios, besides called uber one, it has some plus, like higher fan speed, but more interesting, i has no boost, so you can overclock without boost interfering...
> 
> So, there is a proper dual bios kit backup from a 290x to apply on our unlockable 290? That way we will have the exact 290x experience...


As far as I saw when I still had a 290X, both BIOSes worked the same as far as boosting goes - neither of them boosted, they just throttled. The UBER throttled less because of the higher fan speed, but the behavior was the same. But you should be able to download both a quiet and uber BIOS to flash to your card, if you wanted to try it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Why nobody is using trixx? +200Mv and i think it works for all bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used xfx, asus, sapphire, works perfect


Has Trixx been updated for 290s yet? Last I heard it hadn't.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> Hi guys, on 290x reviews, they talk about two different bios. The second bios, besides called uber one, it has some plus, like higher fan speed, but more interesting, i has no boost, so you can overclock without boost interfering...
> 
> So, there is a proper dual bios kit backup from a 290x to apply on our unlockable 290? That way we will have the exact 290x experience...


Just to clear up the confusion, both 290x bios switches have the same clocks. The only difference between the two is the fan speeds, with the quiet bios having a lower fan speed, which then allows the card to hit 95C faster, which leads to more throttling than the uber position that has a higher base fan speed. The 290 has the same bios on both switches, and the bios is set up to be a compromise between the 290x quiet and uber bioses. It's louder than the 290x quiet, but quieter than the 290x uber.

There is no overclocking potential if you stick with the stock fan speeds because they're already making the card throttle due to temps. The faster the fan spins, the faster it can dissipate the heat from the core, which means lower temps, less throttling, and better overclocking potential.

If you really want to "finalize" you card so that it will behave exactly as a 290x, flash the quiet 290x bios on the left switch (closes to the video connetors), and the uber bios on the right switch (closest to power connectors). I'd advise against it, though. I bet you 99.999% of all R9 290x users are using the uber bios anyways. The quiet mode is pretty much pointless, and is mainly for paper launch epeen (I guess that's how you would say it...).

Anyways, here's the MSI AB command line tweak to get you +200mV:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> To set +200mV offset:
> MSIAfterburner /wi4,30,8d,20
> 
> To restore original voltage offset:
> MSIAfterburner /wi4,30,8d,0
> 
> shift-right-click in the MSI folder -> "open cmnd window here" - type in MSIAfterburner /wi4,30,8d,10
> 
> USE AT YOUR OWN RISK


----------



## trihy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Just to clear up the confusion, both 290x bios switches have the same clocks. The only difference between the two is the fan speeds, with the quiet bios having a lower fan speed, which then allows the card to hit 95C faster, which leads to more throttling than the uber position that has a higher base fan speed. The 290 has the same bios on both switches, and the bios is set up to be a compromise between the 290x quiet and uber bioses. It's louder than the 290x quiet, but quieter than the 290x uber.
> 
> There is no overclocking potential if you stick with the stock fan speeds because they're already making the card throttle due to temps. The faster the fan spins, the faster it can dissipate the heat from the core, which means lower temps, less throttling, and better overclocking potential.
> 
> If you really want to "finalize" you card so that it will behave exactly as a 290x, flash the quiet 290x bios on the left switch (closes to the video connetors), and the uber bios on the right switch (closest to power connectors). I'd advise against it, though. I bet you 99.999% of all R9 290x users are using the uber bios anyways. The quiet mode is pretty much pointless, and is mainly for paper launch epeen (I guess that's how you would say it...).
> 
> Anyways, here's the MSI AB command line tweak to get you +200mV:


Thanks for your replies, guys. Maybe the guys at guru3d got confused, I was reading the his 290x review, and they said that thing about no boost.

So, I guess that´s clear now. My only clue... the asus 290x bios on first post, it´s an uber one? There is a way to tell if it´s uber or not on techpowerup bios collection?

Thanks!


----------



## airisom2

It's uber. You can tell if the 290x bios is uber or not by the bios description on the techp website.

Edit: nvm. I thought I remembered seeing Techpowerup separating the uber/quiet bioses by naming them uber/quiet.

Edit2: Actually, they're labeled on some bioses. You'll see them at the bottom of the page titled either left or quiet. There are some naming differences between some bioses with them having the name of the bios with a _1 or _2 at the end, but I don't know which one could be uber or quiet. You gotta test it out yourself.


----------



## trihy

Thanks again for your replies..

Oh... well, let´s build a personal 290x bios database







and test it out..


----------



## enky92

guys just a question.... if you use MSI AB for full fan control from 20% to 100%... it doesn't matter if you are using quiet or uber bios, right?


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> It's uber. You can tell if the 290x bios is uber or not by the bios description on the techp website.
> 
> Edit: nvm. I thought I remembered seeing Techpowerup separating the uber/quiet bioses by naming them uber/quiet.
> 
> Edit2: Actually, they're labeled on some bioses. You'll see them at the bottom of the page titled either left or quiet. There are some naming differences between some bioses with them having the name of the bios with a _1 or _2 at the end, but I don't know which one could be uber or quiet. You gotta test it out yourself.


for some reason my automatic fan speed wouldn't go above 44%, any idea what could have happened there? I used the XFX 290X BIOS.
I guess it doesn't really matter because I can simply set the fan speed to whatever I want now, but still wondering what happened and what the point of the "uber" BIOS is if you can just set the fan speed manually.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> for some reason my automatic fan speed wouldn't go above 44%, any idea what could have happened there? I used the XFX 290X BIOS.
> I guess it doesn't really matter because I can simply set the fan speed to whatever I want now, but still wondering what happened and what the point of the "uber" BIOS is if you can just set the fan speed manually.


I don't know.

In the end, both bioses are exactly the same, minus the fan speed differences. They just lock down the fan speeds in CCC, but other programs like Trixx, AB, and GPUTweak can get around that.

Like I said before, I believe the main reason for the different bioses was so that when the cards were reviewed, they wouldn't get super loud. They probably had to decide whether to go with high temps or to go with high noise due to the poor performing cooler. As you can see, they played the temperature card, and tried to patch over the repercussions by saying that it's made to run at that temperature. Presenting the card in that fashion would be easier to cover up their mistakes than by having a 70dB card being shown in the reviews. Temperatures aren't as much as a priority as noise is, and the least your average user knows about the true noise levels, the better it looks for the 95C temperatures. That's just my theory, though


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

uber bios 015.039.000.006.003515

quiet bios 015.039.000.006.003518


----------



## trihy

Nice to know that. Any confirmation?

Same bios revision from any manufacturer should apply to that rule?

EdIt. Trying xfx uber bios. Seems to work fine.. and hey... it's loud









Im having a problem with msi afterburner. On my 7970 and 290.. overclock and voltage settings are not applied on windows startup. Option is checked.. but gpuz reports default spewd/voltage. Only after opening msi ab changes are done. This happens on b16 and beta17. Not sure about prior versions. Maybe someone can confirm and report to dev.


----------



## Epsi

I have a thing going on, not happend before. Wen adding +200mV for benching at max overclock my pc turns all the way off and then restarts by it self.

Bench is running fine for a while, temps are fine just in the 60's. Looks like a power loss or something.

Maybe some kind of protection? It's wierd.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> uber bios 015.039.000.006.003515
> 
> quiet bios 015.039.000.006.003518


thanks, clearly I had to download the quiet BIOS









I suggest this to be added to the OP, I bet a whole load of other people would have just downloaded the one with the higher number. But then again, it doesn't really matter with Afterburner.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Anyways, here's the MSI AB command line tweak to get you +200mV:


Is +200mV still safe?


----------



## MunneY

I just picked up a 3rd one from Gigabyte that'll be here tomorrow... I doubt it'll unlock given that I havent seen any that do. But it was 400 bucks so whatever!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> Im having a problem with msi afterburner. On my 7970 and 290.. overclock and voltage settings are not applied on windows startup. Option is checked.. but gpuz reports default spewd/voltage. Only after opening msi ab changes are done. This happens on b16 and beta17. Not sure about prior versions. Maybe someone can confirm and report to dev.


You may need to have overdrive enabled in CCC. The overclock wouldn't take on mine either until I set it once in CCC. After that it worked fine.


----------



## MunneY

And picked up a 4th from sapphire... Im just special... whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## tx12

Woo-hoo!
Ded Moroz (Grandpa Frost or just Santa) was here!

I'v got my first non-locked R9 290 card and it was from MSI and it simply was R9 290X!

Amazing new-year eve style story: MSI card came in R9 290 box, with R9 290 MSI P/N and sticker, but with R9 290X AMD P/N and sticker (pale green).
I'v plugged it in and it turns even its BIOS is already of R9 290X. Sure thing hawaiinfo pleased me a lot:

Code:



Code:


Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000

- full R9 290X with original BIOS.

Looks like MSI got a shortage and marked full 290X card as 290 without even replacing its BIOS.
Full sized picture included. I'v censored out serials, but its clearly seen "R9 290X" type and P/N on AMD sticker and R9 290 on MSI sticker.

Just wow! MSI ROCKS!


----------



## nickcnse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Woo-hoo!
> Ded Moroz (Grandpa Frost or just Santa) was here!
> 
> I'v got my first non-locked R9 290 card and it was from MSI and it simply was R9 290X!
> 
> Amazing new-year eve style story: MSI card came in R9 290 box, with R9 290 MSI P/N and sticker, but with R9 290X AMD P/N and sticker (pale green).
> I'v plugged it in and it turns even its BIOS is already of R9 290X. Sure thing hawaiinfo pleased me a lot:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> - full R9 290X with original BIOS.
> 
> Looks like MSI got a shortage and marked full 290X card as 290 without even replacing its BIOS.
> Full sized picture included. I'v censored out serials, but its clearly seen "R9 290X" type and P/N on AMD sticker and R9 290 on MSI sticker.
> 
> Just wow! MSI ROCKS!


Man you're a lucky guy!!! Makes me want to order an MSI just to see if I get the same treatment!


----------



## blak24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Woo-hoo!
> Ded Moroz (Grandpa Frost or just Santa) was here!
> 
> I'v got my first non-locked R9 290 card and it was from MSI and it simply was R9 290X!
> 
> Amazing new-year eve style story: MSI card came in R9 290 box, with R9 290 MSI P/N and sticker, but with R9 290X AMD P/N and sticker (pale green).
> I'v plugged it in and it turns even its BIOS is already of R9 290X. Sure thing hawaiinfo pleased me a lot:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> - full R9 290X with original BIOS.
> 
> Looks like MSI got a shortage and marked full 290X card as 290 without even replacing its BIOS.
> Full sized picture included. I'v censored out serials, but its clearly seen "R9 290X" type and P/N on AMD sticker and R9 290 on MSI sticker.
> 
> Just wow! MSI ROCKS!


How do you know from the green S/N and P/N that yours is a 290X?

EDIT: oh, LOL, it's just written in the green sticker? "290X"


----------



## escapedmonk

Grats man, it really is a merry Christmas for you


----------



## trihy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You may need to have overdrive enabled in CCC. The overclock wouldn't take on mine either until I set it once in CCC. After that it worked fine.


I´ll try that and report back.

BTW, with trixx, I don´t need to set anything at CCC, it´s just works from windows startup.


----------



## sf101

msi was probably like.. these 290x arent selling at all and were out of 290's . amd lower your prices. amd reply. NO. msi ok we will sell them as 290's then f u amd.


----------



## Derpinheimer

290x are selling lol. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127757

MSI is nuts; probably an error.

No reason to lower price; yet. If it werent for the litecoin mining craze then yes, they were definitely "overpriced" vs 290


----------



## carlovfx

Unlocked or not your GPUs will have to eat the new 13.12 drivers. Yep, they are out!


----------



## okashira

Just curious, why isn't the Visiontek card mentioned?

Visiontek R9 290 (Visiontek 900653)


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okashira*
> 
> Just curious, why isn't the Visiontek card mentioned?
> 
> Visiontek R9 290 (Visiontek 900653)


Because nobody cares about visiontek







I'll add it to the unofficial list, though...


----------



## okashira

I do, 'cause I just ordered two of them :-D


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> As far as I saw when I still had a 290X, both BIOSes worked the same as far as boosting goes - neither of them boosted, they just throttled. The UBER throttled less because of the higher fan speed, but the behavior was the same. But you should be able to download both a quiet and uber BIOS to flash to your card, if you wanted to try it.
> Has Trixx been updated for 290s yet? Last I heard it hadn't.


Heh, yes, i'm using trixx longer than a week







))http://www.overclock.net/attachments/19113


----------



## Bluesubmarine6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> They should both work (I have mine flashed to an XFX) but Asus gives you access to GPU Tweak, if you wanted higher voltage limits.


Thanks for the reply flashed the XFX R9 290ENBC black edition to a r9 290x on asus bios. Working on overclocking it now.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesubmarine6*
> 
> Thanks for the reply flashed the XFX R9 290ENBC black edition to a r9 290x on asus bios. Working on overclocking it now.


I flashed my xfx 290 to asus 290x bios let me oc 1165 then flashed xfx 290x bios let me oc to 1200 same volts
used gpu tweak asus and msi ab for xfx


----------



## VladimirT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> I flashed my xfx 290 to asus 290x bios let me oc 1165 then flashed xfx 290x bios let me oc to 1200 same volts
> used gpu tweak asus and msi ab for xfx


Give me a link please on your XFX bios.


----------



## mikegray

Hey guys -

Can someone tell me where to get some more info on how to use ASUS GPU Tweak? I've used a couple other GPU progs in the past (Trixx on my last card), but after successfully flashing my 290 to 290x, using GPU Tweak on it is driving me nuts!

For the life of me, I can't get settings changes to stick. For example, I turn off the skin, then it reappears. Or I set up a custom fan profile (and, btw, it's practically impossible to click on the graph points), but it reverts to default as soon as I breath too hard. Or even reverts to a single point in the bottom left-hand corner.) And so on. Just let me edit a freaking .ini file, for crying out loud!

(Or should I try some other utility - say, afterburner?)


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VladimirT*
> 
> Give me a link please on your XFX bios.


http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/147713/xfx-r9290x-4096-131010.html


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikegray*
> 
> Hey guys -
> 
> Can someone tell me where to get some more info on how to use ASUS GPU Tweak? I've used a couple other GPU progs in the past (Trixx on my last card), but after successfully flashing my 290 to 290x, using GPU Tweak on it is driving me nuts!
> 
> For the life of me, I can't get settings changes to stick. For example, I turn off the skin, then it reappears. Or I set up a custom fan profile (and, btw, it's practically impossible to click on the graph points), but it reverts to default as soon as I breath too hard. Or even reverts to a single point in the bottom left-hand corner.) And so on. Just let me edit a freaking .ini file, for crying out loud!
> 
> (Or should I try some other utility - say, afterburner?)


use afterburner works good for me


----------



## VladimirT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/147713/xfx-r9290x-4096-131010.html


Thanks bro , i will try it.


----------



## VladimirT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> use afterburner works good for me


and another one, please show me your graphic GPU usage on load from MSI Afterburner . Example Tomb Rider / Metro LL benchmark.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VladimirT*
> 
> and another one, please show me your graphic GPU usage on load from MSI Afterburner . Example Tomb Rider / Metro LL benchmark.


don't have them games i can do valley or 3dmark


----------



## seerkhen

Well that shows the quality of msi. Just lazy, can't even flash the bios with 10 sec job.

At least my vendor flashed mine to a 290 and put a cheap sticker on top of the original AMD sticker on the fan, though it was not centered and you could clearly see one was overlapping the other. I removed it and exposed the AMD sticker looks nicer and now it is true generic reference card. BTW I have Club 3D. I guess you did gain 5 min of life that I lost due to the bios and sticker work i had to do, so perhaps MSI better.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> don't have them games i can do valley or 3dmark[/quote
> 
> playing bf4


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> don't have them games i can do valley or 3dmark[/quote
> 
> playing bf4 [/quote
Click to expand...


----------



## Matt-Matt

Just put up my three 7950's on eBay, they start tomorrow night.

Should get around $700+ easily for all three. What r9 290 should I go with? They're around $520 here which is a shame. I could possibly get a friend to order it and ship it to me and save a bit of cash but then I lose the warranty.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VladimirT*
> 
> and another one, please show me your graphic GPU usage on load from MSI Afterburner . Example Tomb Rider / Metro LL benchmark.
> 
> 
> 
> don't have them games i can do valley or 3dmark
Click to expand...

If you can play BF4 for several hours with no issue then your settings are most likely stable. Valey and 3dmark don't count in my book. BF4 will crash what someone would have thought a stable CPU or GPU OC would have been. Some other games are good like that too. But BF4 seems to be a current one that is good at stressing the OC out. If you have sleeping dogs that seemed to be a good one as well. If you can run sleeping dogs for a decent amount of time you should be able to run just about anything.

With +70mV I was able to do 1150 and 1500 and have no tried higher than 1150... no crashes. Without at least +30mV I get some artifacts in 3d mark above 1050MHz. I got to those settings before I water cooled my GPU and then just left them that way since I have just been mining since. Hoping I can hit 1200MHz at a decent voltage now that I have water cooling. I didn't buy the water block so I could overvolt though. I bought it so it would be silent and cool.

Good job on the OC


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Just put up my three 7950's on eBay, they start tomorrow night.
> 
> Should get around $700+ easily for all three. What r9 290 should I go with? They're around $520 here which is a shame. I could possibly get a friend to order it and ship it to me and save a bit of cash but then I lose the warranty.


The reason you will get a good amount of money for your 7950s is the same reason that the 290s will cost a good amount of money. Mining has skyrocketed the costs. 2 months ago a 5870 was worth a little over $100 now they sell for around $200. A 6950 with 6970 shaders was 140-160 and now they are around 200.

You should get a ton for your 3 7950s... I would just buy what you can find local, wait for non reference coolers and new stock, or buy one on ebay.

Now is def the time to sell those cards though.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Just put up my three 7950's on eBay, they start tomorrow night.
> 
> Should get around $700+ easily for all three. What r9 290 should I go with? They're around $520 here which is a shame. I could possibly get a friend to order it and ship it to me and save a bit of cash but then I lose the warranty.


go with xfx or powercooler best chance of unlocking


----------



## PolyMorphist

Are there any cons to doing this other than the warranty issue?


----------



## VladimirT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> don't have them games i can do valley or 3dmark[/quote
> 
> playing bf4 [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 questions to ask.
> 
> 1) how do you get +150mv on Core in Afterburner ?
> 2) Try to close Riva Tuner Static Server and show me GPU Usage again .
> 3) Water?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jonnyapps

Has anyone had any issues getting their card to play nice with a UEFI bios motherboard?
Mine's wreaking havok with my ASUS Sabertooth 990fx. Would be grateful if anyone knew how to resolve it.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VladimirT*
> 
> I have 3 questions to ask.
> 
> 1) how do you get +150mv on Core in Afterburner ?
> 2) Try to close Riva Tuner Static Server and show me GPU Usage again .
> 3) Water?


go to c/ program files MSIAfterburner.exe crate a shortcut to desktop right click properties target put this MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,18 then double click on desktop restart Afterburner but don't use shortcut use normal icon

and some more for u

MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,20 .....+200mv will get hot with stock cooling

MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,19 ..... +156mv offset This seems to work BEST & probably the Max

MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,18..... +150mv offset
MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,17..... +144mv offset
MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,16..... +138mv offset
MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,14..... +125mv offset
MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,12..... +113mv offset
MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,10..... +100mv offset AB's Optimum Setting
MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,0....... Return to 0

and did not install Riva Tuner Static Server

yes im on water ek block


----------



## xnotx2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> go to c/ program files MSIAfterburner.exe crate a shortcut to desktop right click properties target put this MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,18 then double click on desktop restart Afterburner but don't use shortcut use normal icon
> 
> and some more for u
> 
> MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,20 .....+200mv will get hot with stock cooling
> 
> MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,19 ..... +156mv offset This seems to work BEST & probably the Max
> 
> MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,18..... +150mv offset
> MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,17..... +144mv offset
> MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,16..... +138mv offset
> MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,14..... +125mv offset
> MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,12..... +113mv offset
> MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,10..... +100mv offset AB's Optimum Setting
> MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,0....... Return to 0
> 
> and did not install Riva Tuner Static Server
> 
> yes im on water ek block


Right, for example of a .bat file.
Inside:

start "" "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\MSIAfterburner.exe" /wi4,30,8d,05


----------



## VladimirT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> go to c/ program files MSIAfterburner.exe crate a shortcut to desktop right click properties target put this MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,18 then double click on desktop restart Afterburner but don't use shortcut use normal icon
> 
> and some more for u
> 
> MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,20 .....+200mv will get hot with stock cooling
> 
> MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,19 ..... +156mv offset This seems to work BEST & probably the Max
> 
> MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,18..... +150mv offset
> MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,17..... +144mv offset
> MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,16..... +138mv offset
> MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,14..... +125mv offset
> MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,12..... +113mv offset
> MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,10..... +100mv offset AB's Optimum Setting
> MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,0....... Return to 0
> 
> and did not install Riva Tuner Static Server
> 
> yes im on water ek block


Thanks a lot . What is your gpu temp ?


----------



## Tobiman

Ok, now that 290s are now back in stock on newegg. Hopefully, the prices will drop a bit.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Not seen it go over 46c vrms not seen above 43 37


----------



## MunneY

welp... neither of my 2 new cards will unlock, but thats ok.. they are going to be mining cards for sure!

XFX 2 for 2 unlocks
Gigabyte 0 for 1
Sapphire 0 for 1


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> welp... neither of my 2 new cards will unlock, but thats ok.. they are going to be mining cards for sure!
> 
> XFX 2 for 2 unlocks
> Gigabyte 0 for 1
> Sapphire 0 for 1


Same results for me
Gigabyte 0 for 1
Sapphire 0 for 1


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Same results for me
> Gigabyte 0 for 1
> Sapphire 0 for 1


You didnt return yours to amazon did you :-D LOL


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> You didnt return yours to amazon did you :-D LOL


I live in the best COUNTRY in da world



No amazon here mate . Different ways done here to rma somethin i have to deal with the seller , not the manufactrer . So you only get one go out of it and then it gets sent away to be rma'd . Then you have nuthin and no $ and no killer performance


----------



## jorgitin02

hmm i just noticed today that my gpu-z is no longer showing my vrm temps, am on a unlocked xfx using the 290x xfx bios. i have tried several bios and nothing not even the stock 290 bios shows me vrm1 and vrm2 temps but it used to.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Weird, I've never had VRM temps in GPU-Z. Only HWInfo.


----------



## jorgitin02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Weird, I've never had VRM temps in GPU-Z. Only HWInfo.


what card you have ?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorgitin02*
> 
> hmm i just noticed today that my gpu-z is no longer showing my vrm temps, am on a unlocked xfx using the 290x xfx bios. i have tried several bios and nothing not even the stock 290 bios shows me vrm1 and vrm2 temps but it used to.


Did it work on 0.7.4? Maybe it's a 0.7.5 thing.


----------



## jorgitin02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Did it work on 0.7.4? Maybe it's a 0.7.5 thing.


no i just updated gpu-z one hour ago, i've tried everything even clean os install.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorgitin02*
> 
> no i just updated gpu-z one hour ago, i've tried everything even clean os install.


Someone had the same problem a couple of weeks ago, but I can't remember how (or if) they fixed it.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorgitin02*
> 
> what card you have ?


XFX R9 290 unlocked to XFX R9 290x


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorgitin02*
> 
> no i just updated gpu-z one hour ago, i've tried everything even clean os install.


could you give us screenshot after scrolling down? vrm temps are right at the bottom


----------



## Its L0G4N

I'm sorry if this is a newb question, but where can I download hawaii info and memory info?


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> I'm sorry if this is a newb question, but where can I download hawaii info and memory info?


Look in the unlock guide in the OP.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> The reason you will get a good amount of money for your 7950s is the same reason that the 290s will cost a good amount of money. Mining has skyrocketed the costs. 2 months ago a 5870 was worth a little over $100 now they sell for around $200. A 6950 with 6970 shaders was 140-160 and now they are around 200.
> 
> You should get a ton for your 3 7950s... I would just buy what you can find local, wait for non reference coolers and new stock, or buy one on ebay.
> 
> Now is def the time to sell those cards though.


Yeah, of course. Considering I got one for $167 a week ago








I got one given to me and the other was $300 new. Gonna be flashing the stock BIOS' on them tomorrow I think or tonight.
I am going to wait and see what happens after Christmas, I will be getting a HD7770 with a broken fan for $25 so I'll be getting a 120mm fan and strapping that to it without the shroud on for a bit haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> go with xfx or powercooler best chance of unlocking


Okay good to know, I want to go reference for once haha. I plan to unlock and later on get a aftermarket cooler or a waterblock for it.

I was looking at a used 780 sort of thing, a new one is a complete rip off totally though compared to a 290. I am an an AMD fan (GPU's) and admit that happily and I want to unlock a card








I was considering picking up a 6950 used on OCAU for around $100 as it's quite a bit better then a 7770 so I may even do that.


----------



## Its L0G4N

From what I have seen this means it isn't unlockable?

Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

XFX 290


----------



## Its L0G4N

My r9 290 seems to be idling at 57C, but for some reason it has downclocked itself to 825Mhz. Why is that?


----------



## jonnyapps

I seem to be missing audio options in the Catalyst Control Center. Does everyone else see it in the advanced tab? It's not there at all for me. Running the latest non-beta drivers.

EDIT: Reverted to the last beta and it's there.


----------



## jorgitin02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> could you give us screenshot after scrolling down? vrm temps are right at the bottom


the pic i just posted was scrolled down all the way.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorgitin02*
> 
> the pic i just posted was scrolled down all the way.


Are you using the latest GPU-Z version? 0.7.5


----------



## CriticalHit

I find my sensors in gpuz come and go ... Sometimes there are full suite other times some drop off such as GPU load , vrmtemp , voltages , etc .. ( just got latest version from tech power up )


----------



## mathuisella

290gigabyte.jpg 111k .jpg file


Hi, i have the attached 290 that i bought today.

According to the guide it's unlockable.... Yet i tried and it won't unlock


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathuisella*
> 
> 290gigabyte.jpg 111k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Hi, i have the attached 290 that i bought today.
> 
> According to the guide it's unlockable.... Yet i tried and it won't unlock


F801 means locked, not unlocked. F800 is what you are looking for.


----------



## PCBung

Seems I can only get stable 1150/1400 on my card with +100mv, any higher than this BF4 lasts 15-20mins then crashes, 3DMark runs fine at 1225/1400.

I have my power limit set to 30% I find 50% less stable and gives artifacts at higher clocks?


----------



## velocityx

I remember I used to OC my old reference 6970 CF but their temps never went over 75C and clocks didnt throttle. Here with reference 290's i'm having problems keeping them from throttling in stock so I prolly wont OC them until they go under water. seems kinda pointless to OC and increase temps only to have throttling right?


----------



## blak24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> I remember I used to OC my old reference 6970 CF but their temps never went over 75C and clocks didnt throttle. Here with reference 290's i'm having problems keeping them from throttling in stock so I prolly wont OC them until they go under water. seems kinda pointless to OC and increase temps only to have throttling right?


Just make a custom fan profile with MSI Afterburner, I get temps about 75°C with fan at 60% max. Yes, it makes some noise, but with your audio turned up in games it's quite fine


----------



## Jcrr

Is there any way to unlock GIGABYTE card with this mem info?

Compatible adapters detected 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID 100267B1 - 10020B00
Memory config 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1 F8010005 RA2 00000000
RB1 F8010005 RB2 00000000
RC1 F8010005 RC2 00000000
RD1 F8010005 RD2 00000000

I arledy tried with ASUS.ROM from tutorial and stock 290X rom from GIGABYTE = no unlock

When i had 6950, i flashed it into 6970, but i used stock rom from 6950 with unlocked shaders via RBE (Radeon Bios Editor) and it worked, maybe here is similar situation?


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcrr*
> 
> Is there any way to unlock GIGABYTE card with this mem info?
> 
> Compatible adapters detected 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID 100267B1 - 10020B00
> Memory config 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1 F8010005 RA2 00000000
> RB1 F8010005 RB2 00000000
> RC1 F8010005 RC2 00000000
> RD1 F8010005 RD2 00000000
> 
> I arledy tried with ASUS.ROM from tutorial and stock 290X rom from GIGABYTE = no unlock
> 
> When i had 6950, i flashed it into 6970, but i used stock rom from 6950 with unlocked shaders via RBE (Radeon Bios Editor) and it worked, maybe here is similar situation?


Sorry. Does not unlock.


----------



## Jcrr

And there is no way to change that values from RA1 F8010005 to RA1 F8000005?


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcrr*
> 
> And there is no way to change that values from RA1 F8010005 to RA1 F8000005?


No known method exists. I doubt its possible at all.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcrr*
> 
> And there is no way to change that values from RA1 F8010005 to RA1 F8000005?


Only by buying a new card, unfortunately.


----------



## JCviggen

XFX 290, locked (F801)


----------



## Ized

Getting pretty major crashing now on my unlocked 290, just random hard reboots and inconsistent bluecreens.

It is happening on the stock 290 bios also but less often so hopefully a nice fresh windows install will fix it...?

The odds of RMAing a card (if required) and getting a unlockable replacement are probably 0


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Getting pretty major crashing now on my unlocked 290, just random hard reboots and inconsistent bluecreens.


Try to lock it back and test the stability.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Try to lock it back and test the stability.


Or just flip the switch back to the unflashed BIOS. Really curious to know if it crashes as a 290.


----------



## Jokah

Selling my unlocked 290 if anyone's interested. Nothing wrong with it. I have two DCUII's on the way and i like things to match. This would just look out of place and I don't really have a need for a third. Details in my sig.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Does anyone know why my XFX 290 is downclocking to 825Mhz? It's at 52 degrees celsius


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> Does anyone know why my XFX 290 is downclocking to 825Mhz? It's at 52 degrees celsius


Is the usage at 100%? I've found that when I'm gaming, since I use v-sync, if I'm at a steady 60FPS my GPU rarely ever operates at the 1050MHz I have it set to unless it needs it. It's usually from 850-950MHz while I'm gaming.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Is the usage at 100%? I've found that when I'm gaming, since I use v-sync, if I'm at a steady 60FPS my GPU rarely ever operates at the 1050MHz I have it set to unless it needs it. It's usually from 850-950MHz while I'm gaming.


Its at 825 idling, and stays there while playing skyrim.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> Its at 825 idling, and stays there while playing skyrim.


It should be downclocking lower than that if it's idle. I'm not really sure what your asking. If the GPU is not in use, the clocks drop to conserve power.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Even under full load it never gets to 947mhz


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> Even under full load it never gets to 947mhz


Skyrim has v-sync forced on. Unless you are running something that confirms 99% GPU utilization then I don't see the r9 290 running at 925 in skyrim. Even on a 2560x1440P monitor skyrim doesn't give me 99% utilization at 60FPS with all settings maxed out. Also unfortunately because of the way object physics are handled in the game you can not force v-sync off because it breaks the game. Stuff in a room will go flying across the room just from closing a door if your much over 60FPS.


----------



## ontariotl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Or just flip the switch back to the unflashed BIOS. Really curious to know if it crashes as a 290.


Looks like he mentions that it had the issue under the 290 bios as well. So either it was overvolted, windows is corrupted (almost forgot drivers) or this card was already defective. The defective part cannot be confirmed as I'm sure like the rest of us who unlocked, didn't really test durability as a 290.


----------



## enky92

just a thing to report...

Today, for the first time, when i arrived at windows desktop after start-up, my monitor has become black for a couple of seconds; then, it returned to work properly.

It's a message from the unlocking process that is trying to tell me to reflash my stock rom before it will be too late or is a "normal" thing?


----------



## escapedmonk

Show me a r9 290(x) that hasn't black screened at some point and i'll show you a fish riding a bicycle.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escapedmonk*
> 
> Show me a r9 290(x) that hasn't black screened at some point and i'll show you a fish riding a bicycle.


my 290x has never black screened. So about that fish?


----------



## JSTe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escapedmonk*
> 
> Show me a r9 290(x) that hasn't black screened at some point and i'll show you a fish riding a bicycle.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> my 290x has never black screened


Nor mine...


----------



## eternal7trance

The one I used and then sold gave me no issues, so I would like to see this fish too


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escapedmonk*
> 
> Show me a r9 290(x) that hasn't black screened at some point and i'll show you a fish riding a bicycle.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> my 290x has never black screened. So about that fish?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSTe*
> 
> Nor mine...


----------



## MunneY

Hey guys,

I finally got my video finished and thought I'd leave it here and maybe it can help some folks out :-D

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I finally got my video finished and thought I'd leave it here and maybe it can help some folks out :-D
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.


Would have been alot nicer if you just used an app to video the actual desktop and narrated it. The way it is kind of looks like crap, no personal offense intended however.

I don't think a video is even necessary anyone that can't figure it out has no business bios flashing. It's pretty straight forward.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Would have been alot nicer if you just used an app to video the actual desktop and narrated it. The way it is kind of looks like crap, no personal offense intended however.
> 
> I don't think a video is even necessary anyone that can't figure it out has no business bios flashing. It's pretty straight forward.


Yea except you can't screen cap the bios... and I didnt want to have to cut it up. I wanted it to all be seemless.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Yea except you can't screen cap the bios... and I didnt want to have to cut it up. I wanted it to all be seemless.


The bios part is true I spose, still you asked for opinions and my opinion is a 12 minute video for something that takes 2 minutes if you read the directions in the OP is kind of ...........

Still + rep for taking the time to help scrubs.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> The bios part is true I spose, still you asked for opinions and my opinion is a 12 minute video for something that takes 2 minutes if you read the directions in the OP is kind of ...........
> 
> Still + rep for taking the time to help scrubs.


and I greatly appreciate it. I actually recorded the video the way you said and just didn't like it.

I feel like sometimes you gotta over explain things to people... if you don't you get 5234242342 questions ha!


----------



## racecar56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*


Well played, sir.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escapedmonk*
> 
> Show me a r9 290(x) that hasn't black screened at some point and i'll show you a fish riding a bicycle.


mine might at 1300. so far no BS for over a month now.









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7689992

original bios, though.

edit: @ MunneY, great job on the video. i know mine won't unlock based on the mem app reading but i might just try it following your video.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Ok, i turned my 290 to uber mode and it wen't to stock speeds, but it doesn't seem like the fan is helping idling on uber mode at 94 degrees Celsius (201 Fahrenheit)


----------



## enky92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escapedmonk*
> 
> Show me a r9 290(x) that hasn't black screened at some point and i'll show you a fish riding a bicycle.


so... is it a big problem? is a prelude to something?


----------



## MICRON

Hey MunneY thanks for the video! My card is in the mail!

This "SCRUB" cant wait to give this a try!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MICRON*
> 
> Hey MunneY thanks for the video! My card is in the mail!
> 
> This "SCRUB" cant wait to give this a try!


YW...

I just figured sometimes its easier to hear/see something done than to read it! GL


----------



## MICRON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> YW...
> 
> I just figured sometimes its easier to hear/see something done than to read it! GL


Definitely helps me! Thanks again, +rep!


----------



## sebhitman

Where is the memory info folder???

Sorry NOOB ALERT!

thanks guys!


----------



## Ukkooh

Is the reference design limiting overclocks? MY 290x is undergoing and RMA and I have a reference wc block ordered. I heard that EK is making a Asus direct cu block and wondered if I should ask for a refund, cancel the block order and get a direct cu card?

Edit: I just now realized that I posted this on the wrong thread. Sorry guys.


----------



## sebhitman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Is the reference design limiting overclocks? MY 290x is undergoing and RMA and I have a reference wc block ordered. I heard that EK is making a Asus direct cu block and wondered if I should ask for a refund, cancel the block order and get a direct cu card?


well if you plan on getting non reference , it's a good time cause they are on ''pre-order'' all reference are sold out and fetching CRAZY PRICES on ebay.....

act now if you want to try a DU but what i think of what im seeing is that although cooling will be better.. i dont see this card being more than what it is now - under good cooling-

it's a boosted up 7970 afterall theres so much one can do and its not even garanteed that the card will behave better.


----------



## probleminfected

Sorry if it has already been talked about but has anybody tried this msi bios? I'd like to see what the elpida debug does?

GPU Device Id: 0x1002 0x67B0
113-C6710101-X00
113-MSITV803MH.E01 C67101 HAWAII XT A0 GDDR5 4GB 64MX32 300E/150M
(C) 1988-2010, Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
ATOMBIOSBK-AMD VER015.042.000.000.003745
AB279718.bin
PowerTune Limit: 0 to 0
CCC Overdrive Limits
GPU Clock: 1500.00 MHz
Memory Clock: 2000.00 MHz
Clock State 0
Core Clk: 1000.00 MHz
Memory Clk: 1250.00 MHz
Flags: Boot
Clock State 1
Core Clk: 1000.00 MHz
Memory Clk: 1250.00 MHz
Flags: Optimal Perf
Memory Support
4096 MB, GDDR5, Autodetect
4096 MB, GDDR5, Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR
4096 MB, GDDR5, Elpida EDW2032BBBG_DEBUG2


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MICRON*
> 
> Hey MunneY thanks for the video! My card is in the mail!
> 
> This "SCRUB" cant wait to give this a try!


scrub a dub dub 2 scrubs in the tub. if you took it personally then the glove must fit


----------



## sebhitman

RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8080005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8200005 RD2: 00000000

= locked..... i guess of what im reading?

cries


----------



## MICRON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> scrub a dub dub 2 scrubs in the tub. if you took it personally then the glove must fit


Boy it sure does fit!







I'm trying to get smarter about this stuff and its usually pretty enjoying on OCN thanks to polite folks that spend time trying to help like "MunneY"


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> Ok, i turned my 290 to uber mode and it wen't to stock speeds, but it doesn't seem like the fan is helping idling on uber mode at 94 degrees Celsius (201 Fahrenheit)


i not sure what you are getting at? can you explain the problem in detail?


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> i not sure what you are getting at? can you explain the problem in detail?


Even at idle my graphics card is getting to 94 degrees celsius (201 degrees fahrenheit) that's the problem. Should I flash to a different bios that has the fan on a higher setting? or what? Like just sitting on my desktop or watching a youtube video makes it get soooooo hot!


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> Even at idle my graphics card is getting to 94 degrees celsius (201 degrees fahrenheit) that's the problem. Should I flash to a different bios that has the fan on a higher setting? or what? Like just sitting on my desktop or watching a youtube video makes it get soooooo hot!


that shouldn't really happen, I mean, I've seen mine idling at 72C but 94C is the point where the card starts to throttle when it's pushed to the limit. Certainly should not happen when at idle.

Which card model do you have and which BIOS? Is the card unlockable or unlocked?

Could you provide a screenshot as well of GPU-Z? This would all help when giving advice


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MICRON*
> 
> Boy it sure does fit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get smarter about this stuff and its usually pretty enjoying on OCN thanks to polite folks that spend time trying to help like "MunneY"


Someone has to help people that can't help themselves by reading basic instructions in the OP







. As far as being polite I save that for real life and people who deserve it sorry if I got your undergarments in a twist.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Someone has to help people that can't help themselves by reading basic instructions in the OP


The tutorial video by *BeOnFilms* in the OP that has been available since the beginning of the month wasn't clear enough?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> i not sure what you are getting at? can you explain the problem in detail?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> Even at idle my graphics card is getting to 94 degrees celsius (201 degrees fahrenheit) that's the problem. Should I flash to a different bios that has the fan on a higher setting? or what? Like just sitting on my desktop or watching a youtube video makes it get soooooo hot!


72 is high as well. when i had the stock cooler with the 290 i only saw mine idled at 45. besides, the 290 does not have an Uber setting. does it gain it when unlocked?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> The tutorial video by *BeOnFilms* in the OP that has been available since the beginning of the month wasn't clear enough?


I'm really not sure why you are quoting me and saying that? Maybe you should point that comment at someone who made a second video? Or maybe the person who couldn't be bothered to read the OP and see that there was already a video before he applauded the guy who made a second (significantly less well done) video.

Honestly, you just can't fix stupid.


----------



## trihy

Any hawaiinfo from a non reference card? I dont think they will unlock... but who knows..


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I'm really not sure why you are quoting me and saying that?


I just found your post to be ironic considering that the OP already included a video. Anyone not capable of scrolling down on the OP to watch the video isn't going to find a different video burred in the thread.

And yes, I would have to agree with Ron White, "You can't fix stupid". However, you can profit from it


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> I just found your post to be ironic considering that the OP already included a video. Anyone not capable of scrolling down on the OP to watch the video isn't going to find a different video burred in the thread.
> 
> And yes, I would have to agree with Ron White, "You can't fix stupid". However, you can profit from it


My apologies I misread your intent


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> 72 is high as well. when i had the stock cooler with the 290 i only saw mine idled at 45. besides, the 290 does not have an Uber setting. does it gain it when unlocked?


Mine idled at 94c as well, just to pitch in.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Mine idled at 94c as well, just to pitch in.


i would at least replace the tim and use some fujipoly on the vrms/vrams if you are not returning that gpu. at load that temp is fine but idle? nah.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> that shouldn't really happen, I mean, I've seen mine idling at 72C but 94C is the point where the card starts to throttle when it's pushed to the limit. Certainly should not happen when at idle.
> 
> Which card model do you have and which BIOS? Is the card unlockable or unlocked?
> 
> Could you provide a screenshot as well of GPU-Z? This would all help when giving advice


XFX 290 it is locked and I'll update this with a screen shot in a few minutes.


----------



## racecar56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I finally got my video finished and thought I'd leave it here and maybe it can help some folks out :-D
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip.


Nice video, you did well.


----------



## sebhitman

I want to know

Hawaii info gave me that

RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8080005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8200005 RD2: 00000000

= locked if im readin the tutorial of the OP

It's a sapphire REFERENCE r9 290.

thanks guys! you have helped me so much today


----------



## Derpinheimer

Correct, that is locked.

Looks like there arent many unlockable cards coming out anymore... Probably because the litecoin craze brought 290x demand up tenfold. (So they arent tagged as 290s to push 'em out anymore)


----------



## VladimirT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> XFX 290 it is locked and I'll update this with a screen shot in a few minutes.


check that processes :
gpu.exe
gpumonitor.exe
gputemp.exe
if you will find it - del that's files.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VladimirT*
> 
> check that processes :
> gpu.exe
> gpumonitor.exe
> gputemp.exe
> if you will find it - del that's files.


How do I do that?


----------



## The Storm

For those of you that have cards idling at high temps, are any of you using cru to overclock your monitor? If so so set your monitor back to 60hz and watch those temps drop.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> For those of you that have cards idling at high temps, are any of you using cru to overclock your monitor? If so so set your monitor back to 60hz and watch those temps drop.


Mine is at 60hz


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> For those of you that have cards idling at high temps, are any of you using cru to overclock your monitor? If so so set your monitor back to 60hz and watch those temps drop.


hm, I have a 144 Hz monitor but I can't see why Logan's GPU should be at max temp whilst at 0% load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VladimirT*
> 
> check that processes :
> gpu.exe
> gpumonitor.exe
> gputemp.exe
> if you will find it - del that's files.


what does that do and how is that related?


----------



## ZeppeMan

I have a 144Hz screen. My 290(x) allways stays at 300/1250 when browsing or doing simple tasks. Only when my screen goes idle it downclockes too 300/150.

3D -> 89°C max (with custom fan profile)
2D -> 55-60°C
Screen idle -> 37°C


----------



## kcuestag

Hawaii Info from both of my R9 290's.



Should I even bother to flash them? Or they won't? Not like I care to be honest, I was just curious, they will be kept at stock, too overkill for now.


----------



## enky92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Hawaii Info from both of my R9 290's.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I even bother to flash them? Or they won't? Not like I care to be honest, I was just curious, they will be kept at stock, too overkill for now.


no unlock sorry


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enky92*
> 
> no unlock sorry


No worries, I wasn't planning on unlocking them anyways.


----------



## soad666p

just got my msi card. im unsure if it can be unlock .


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soad666p*
> 
> 
> just got my msi card. im unsure if it can be unlock .


Read the unlock guide in the OP, specifically step 3.


----------



## soad666p

so no then


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> No worries, I wasn't planning on unlocking them anyways.


Your gonna have fun with those ....... i know i iam locked with stock bios ......... 18k Mk11 single card Pscore .........


----------



## hellyeahent

Hi, I have 3x r9 290 and I have huge problems. Z87 extreme6 ac MB. 1500W power supply. Tried many amd drivers, win 7 and win8.1, MB drivers from cd, MB drivers from internet (A-tuner live update option), used new bios and old bios (2.10 and 2.20).

vga A - works on pci-e slot 2 and 3 (3 and 4 in mb but i call them 2 and 3 coz its 2nd and 3rd 16x)

vga B - can't work solo, black screen when connected (via hdmi) but I think windows starts just can't see anything (Any ideas how to solve this ? Semi blind flash/blind flash or owen ?) With vga A win starts (hdmi connected to vga A) but I can't see vga B (in device menager i have triangles with ! (unk device, and some PCI-E unknown too)

vga C - worked ok but today I got "driver stopped responding and has recovered succesfuly" few times in windows while using it and after that i got grey screen. After restart I got 2 Lines from top to bottom (artefacts ?) so.. Owen right ?

Mostly need help with vga B coz I think It's OKish and can somehow work and some links how to bake r9 290 would be appreciated too ; (


----------



## Its L0G4N

I'm going to get a water block for my 290 in the new year which one is the best? under 150$


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> I'm going to get a water block for my 290 in the new year which one is the best? under 150$


EK makes the best blocks


----------



## epsylon88

this is the reference sapphire one, i think that it's ok so let me buy an accelero and try if work...


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> EK makes the best blocks


Which model though? They have like 5 different ones for the 290-290x


----------



## TheUnkn0wn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> Which model though? They have like 5 different ones for the 290-290x


They all follow the same cooling design, just different materials/asthetics.

Is anyone selling a flashed 290->290X here?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> Which model though? They have like 5 different ones for the 290-290x


I have a nickel/acetal version and I love it so far. looks great cools great. around $110-120


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheUnkn0wn*
> 
> They all follow the same cooling design, just different materials/asthetics.
> 
> Is anyone selling a flashed 290->290X here?


what materials are the best?


----------



## VladimirT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> How do I do that?


Open tast manager and close them for one time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> what does that do and how is that related?


I don't know , but part of them been in temp folder. I just del this files, after they have been searched. That helped me .


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellyeahent*
> 
> Hi, I have 3x r9 290 and I have huge problems. Z87 extreme6 ac MB. 1500W power supply. Tried many amd drivers, win 7 and win8.1, MB drivers from cd, MB drivers from internet (A-tuner live update option), used new bios and old bios (2.10 and 2.20).
> 
> vga A - works on pci-e slot 2 and 3 (3 and 4 in mb but i call them 2 and 3 coz its 2nd and 3rd 16x)
> 
> vga B - can't work solo, black screen when connected (via hdmi) but I think windows starts just can't see anything (Any ideas how to solve this ? Semi blind flash/blind flash or owen ?) With vga A win starts (hdmi connected to vga A) but I can't see vga B (in device menager i have triangles with ! (unk device, and some PCI-E unknown too)
> 
> vga C - worked ok but today I got "driver stopped responding and has recovered succesfuly" few times in windows while using it and after that i got grey screen. After restart I got 2 Lines from top to bottom (artefacts ?) so.. Owen right ?
> 
> Mostly need help with vga B coz I think It's OKish and can somehow work and some links how to bake r9 290 would be appreciated too ; (


all gpus should work in all slots If VGA 3 works in all slots it could be a faulty south bridge on mobo.
But it is possible to flash VGA B using the onboard display adapter I believe you can select onboard as primary display output and use the usual procedure to flash your card with no monitor connected to this card.


----------



## zerokool_3211

hey guys...just really started reading about this unlocking to 290X...i just ran hawaiiinfo and came up with this

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

from what i am seeeing this should be able to be unlock correct? which is odd cause it is a sapphire bf4 edition 290, and i thought only xfx and powercolor were unlockable

any info would be greatly helpful


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> hey guys...just really started reading about this unlocking to 290X...i just ran hawaiiinfo and came up with this
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> from what i am seeeing this should be able to be unlock correct? which is odd cause it is a sapphire bf4 edition 290, and i thought only xfx and powercolor were unlockable
> 
> any info would be greatly helpful


They sneak through on various manufacturers. Early-on, Powercolor and XFX were the most successful... The Powercolor I have, unfortunately, does not unlock.


----------



## enky92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> hey guys...just really started reading about this unlocking to 290X...i just ran hawaiiinfo and came up with this
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> from what i am seeeing this should be able to be unlock correct? which is odd cause it is a sapphire bf4 edition 290, and i thought only xfx and powercolor were unlockable
> 
> any info would be greatly helpful


Also mine was a Sapphire BF4 edition with same HawaiiInfo... It will unlock prefectly; just use sapphire bios and you'll be fine


----------



## Darhant

Hey I've just installed a waterblock on my R9 290 so I got a chance to look at the die.
Now I have the 2020 chip does that mean without a doubt it wont unlock?


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darhant*
> 
> Hey I've just installed a waterblock on my R9 290 so I got a chance to look at the die.
> Now I have the 2020 chip does that mean without a doubt it wont unlock?


sorry sir but it wont unlock

2000 chip is the unlock version

by the way

to all users that have unlock 290 to 290x how long have you using your card as 290x? and is it still stable? until now?


----------



## Forceman

Mine's going on six weeks now with no issues.


----------



## maynard14

i see thanks sir!

it is weird that when im on 290x bios my max load voltage is only 1.224 where as on 290 stock bios max load voltage is 1.242.. i think it is more safe on 290x bios haha









thanks sir for the info,. anyone here that have unlock there 290 to 290x have no issue so far ?


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enky92*
> 
> Also mine was a Sapphire BF4 edition with same HawaiiInfo... It will unlock prefectly; just use sapphire bios and you'll be fine


what was the bios you used...i assume it was not the "updated" bios that they put out for the card itself right?

sorry for the "noob" questions...also what kind of LTC gains should i seee from the bios flash...also which position for the bios switch is the unflashable one


----------



## enky92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> what was the bios you used...i assume it was not the "updated" bios that they put out for the card itself right?
> 
> sorry for the "noob" questions...also what kind of LTC gains should i seee from the bios flash...also which position for the bios switch is the unflashable one


used this one :

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/148519/sapphire-r9290x-4096-130930-1.html

both positions are flashable but this is a uber mode rom so, normally you should flash it in the uber position but i don't think there are any problems, it's up to you.


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enky92*
> 
> used this one :
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/148519/sapphire-r9290x-4096-130930-1.html
> 
> both positions are flashable but this is a uber mode rom so, normally you should flash it in the uber position but i don't think there are any problems, it's up to you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enky92*
> 
> Also mine was a Sapphire BF4 edition with same HawaiiInfo... It will unlock prefectly; just use sapphire bios and you'll be fine


which is uber towards front of case or back\


----------



## enky92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> which is uber towards front of case or back\


in a 290X uber mode is the one nearest to psu's connectors so, the one towards front of case.

If you want a "real" 290X you can flash a quiet mode rom with the switch in quiet position, and a uber mode rom with the switch in uber position.
But i suggest not to touch quiet position because if you have any problem, you will have a copy of original 290 bios in quiet position.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> hey guys...just really started reading about this unlocking to 290X...i just ran hawaiiinfo and came up with this
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> from what i am seeeing this should be able to be unlock correct? which is odd cause it is a sapphire bf4 edition 290, and i thought only xfx and powercolor were unlockable
> 
> any info would be greatly helpful


Hey man how are ya ?

You lucky dog gotta unlockable one

If it looks like this no unlock











Got two of these one on water and the other one not just yet

Can get 18k on mk 11 with 290 on stock bios









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7711835


----------



## fabrizio747

ok, I screwed quite ... First, sorry for my English of Google. A little over one month ago, I bought by Amazon XFX R9 290. I saw this forum and try to unlock my card. Without understanding much of Hawaii info, follow below. Apparently unlocking worked half. I have seen changes in GPUZ also in GPU Tweak. But, and this is my problem, I can not lower the values of GPU Clock and Memory Clock. Try to make a "Roll back" the changes that had previously saved, but does not work. Complete angry enough, I deleted the bios, and all programs (To try again lol). I attached some photos of the Hawaii program info, and also the Gpu GPUZ Tweek (notice in this program, I do not understand for what reason says "Disable 2D"). Anyone know where I could download the original BIOS on my card XFX R9 290, and also I can do to lower the values of the clock and turn the temperature down a bit. Thank you so much!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

No unlock


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fabrizio747*
> 
> ok, I screwed quite ... First, sorry for my English of Google. A little over one month ago, I bought by Amazon XFX R9 290. I saw this forum and try to unlock my card. Without understanding much of Hawaii info, follow below. Apparently unlocking worked half. I have seen changes in GPUZ also in GPU Tweak. But, and this is my problem, I can not lower the values of GPU Clock and Memory Clock. Try to make a "Roll back" the changes that had previously saved, but does not work. Complete angry enough, I deleted the bios, and all programs (To try again lol). I attached some photos of the Hawaii program info, and also the Gpu GPUZ Tweek (notice in this program, I do not understand for what reason says "Disable 2D"). Anyone know where I could download the original BIOS on my card XFX R9 290, and also I can do to lower the values of the clock and turn the temperature down a bit. Thank you so much!


Just flip the BIOS switch the the other, non-flashed, side and you should be back in business. Then you can download that BIOS using GPU-Z and flash it back to the other BIOS (the one you put the 290X BIOS on). Then you'll be back to full stock configuration.


----------



## zerokool_3211

whats up madman....i been out of the forum for a while with real life stuff....nice to see that you got 2 of these new beasts under water

yeah i guess i will try to flash one of the bioses to a 290X tommorrow...also when i open GPU-Z and try to save the bios of the current card it shuts the card down and i have to restart the PC...anyone ever seen that?


----------



## fabrizio747

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Just flip the BIOS switch the the other, non-flashed, side and you should be back in business. Then you can download that BIOS using GPU-Z and flash it back to the other BIOS (the one you put the 290X BIOS on). Then you'll be back to full stock configuration.


omg, really thnx man! a simple solution!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

is there a bios editor for these cards yet?


----------



## mathuisella

i got an MSI card now.... won't unlock. it has 801 in the info tab.


----------



## johnno2

yes
just flashed MSI BF4 edition got unlocked

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

thats what mine said

had to flash with the switch in both positions or it wouldnt work i test pilot for u other ppl enjoy

and thanks for the asus bios works great temps 94 standerd cooling


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnno2*
> 
> yes
> just flashed MSI BF4 edition got unlocked
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0466
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> thats what mine said
> 
> had to flash with the switch in both positions or it wouldnt work i test pilot for u other ppl enjoy
> 
> and thanks for the asus bios works great temps 94 standerd cooling


According to the meminfo your card is not unlockable is GPUz showing correct amount of shader cores?


----------



## Derpinheimer

Yeah that card "shouldnt" unlock. A successful flash does not mean it unlocked unfortunately. Check shader count in GPU-Z like SultanOfWalmart said.


----------



## englee1

Purchased this XFX v1.1 R9 290 from NCIX on 11/22, unfortunately it is locked:


----------



## johnno2

i promise what proof you want

it would not unlock following this guide

i ued all the tools in the link
same asus bios

u need to

get the latest bios for your card 290

this unlocks the card
leave the switch alone flash it then straight away move the switch boot and flash again boot to windows and you will have basic drivers
now repeat the above with the asus bios and boom 1000mhz
my voltage is still blacked out in msi afterburner
but i nevr used it before also gpu z shows asus bios that = SUCCESS my freind stable as fook

this card is unlockable doing the way i said ENJOY

EDIT: bought the card last week from overclockers.co.uk

MSI BF4 EDITION £349

TEMPS TOPPING 94 BF4 MAXED OUT

EDIT:its not man do the way i said it unlocks mate trust mee mine didnt unlock but i kept at it i flash everythink i own consoles the lot it will unlock its that switch do it in both settings straight after one another

update to the latest propper bios first doing both switch methord

EDIT:


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> hey guys...just really started reading about this unlocking to 290X...i just ran hawaiiinfo and came up with this
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> from what i am seeeing this should be able to be unlock correct? which is odd cause it is a sapphire bf4 edition 290, and i thought only xfx and powercolor were unlockable
> 
> any info would be greatly helpful


Both of my unlocked cards are the Sapphire BF4 edition cars. They both unlocked without a hitch, both are more stable than before. Upon removing the heat sink for my water blocks they had the 2000 code etched so all is good.


----------



## Derpinheimer

You dont seem to understand. You have flash a 290x bios on to a locked 290. Yes, sometimes this works and sometimes it doesnt. But the card didnt unlock. It just gave it the increased core clock that the 290x has.

The proof is to post a GPU-z screenshot.

Like Englee1 posted, 801000005 is locked.


----------



## johnno2

either way im new to pc gaming and im happy with the core increase with the flash no oc tools needed now thanks for this thread im just posting my results how it is for mee


----------



## givmedew

I have read lots of speculation as to why these 290X boards are locked down to 290 with a bios and I believe almost all of them are wrong since you can't pick the defective shaders with a bios since it would require each card to have a custom bios.

HOWEVER...

Has anyone given any thought to the VID being based off of it being a 290 instead of a 290X? That could explain why some people have issues with their 290s after unlocking. Even that I am skeptical because I would imagine the VID is hardcoded by AMD. Just wondering because my friends card unlocked and he needs an extra bump in vcore to keep it from artifacting at 1000MHz where he can get to about 1050MHz without any extra vcore if he is running as a 290.

Or even the VIDs being programmed poorly and if XFX notices that it can barely run the 290X at the VID AMD programmed then they lock it and that VID is plenty without the extra shaders and the reduced clock speed; and this is the reason why we see them BIOS locked (besides supply as I am certain that supply is the MAIN reason).


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnno2*
> 
> either way im new to pc gaming and im happy with the core increase with the flash no oc tools needed now thanks for this thread im just posting my results how it is for mee


THEN INSTALL A BIOS THAT IS A 290 BIOS BUT OC'D!!!!


----------



## hellyeahent

Hmm advice please. I have bricked 290 and when I start windows on onboard gpu-z/atiflash can't see it. How should I processed ?

Should I put my 2nd working 290 save bios, run ati flash type ... -p 0 xxx.rom and then switch them and press enter ?

And my 3rd 290 got artifacts so I baked it... twice and still working and still artifacts. Tommorow will bake it 210C/10 min coz todays cooking 180/8 and 190/10mins haven't worked

Question I'm gonna buy 3 more vga's but not r9 290. Can I use 1x 290 and 3x 280x ? Or 1x 290 1x 280 and 2x 7970/7990 ? Or I gonna have huge problems ?


----------



## MunneY

Hey guys,

Thought I'd let you know that Amazon has the XFX back in stock

AMAZON


----------



## epsylon88

yeah, WORK!! (sapphire r9 290 bf4 edition)


----------



## anteante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escapedmonk*
> 
> Show me a r9 290(x) that hasn't black screened at some point and i'll show you a fish riding a bicycle.


Show me that fish, actually never discovered any black screens on my powercolor


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anteante*
> 
> Show me that fish, actually never discovered any black screens on my powercolor


I posted one for all of us.


----------



## anteante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I posted one for all of us.


Haha, got no words


----------



## epsylon88

ive notice an fps drop on bf4 with the lastest 13.12 driver, dunno if it's normal (usually i play with 70-80 fps'for 3 hours) with my brand new 290x bios. u think that is normal?


----------



## trihy

Not sure about B4, but I´d noticed a 500pts increase on 3dmark11 going from latest beta to 13.12.

On other note, games like nba2k14, can´t pass 45fps with max settings at 1080p. With a 7970 and 13.11 beta 2 I was getting 55fps...


----------



## epsylon88

maybe because of the stock fan cooler that make scale our vga to 800 mhz...


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnno2*
> 
> either way im new to pc gaming and im happy with the core increase with the flash no oc tools needed now thanks for this thread im just posting my results how it is for mee


*/facepalm*

Enjoy your card I'm glad you are happy with it. However, please don't spread misinformation that you somehow unlocked a card that has been proven to be NOT UNLOCK-ABLE time and time again.

Thanks.


----------



## trihy

No throttling. Nba 2k14 works bad on 12.13 drivers. I guess the game is not optimized. But on 13.11 beta 2 was 55fps on 7970.. and probably on r9 290 too. On beta4 was like 52-53fps, at beta6, fps were going down again... On 13.9... 45fps... and on 13.12 is as bad as it can be at a mere 40 or so fps.


----------



## RatusNatus

Powercolour locked here, 801. It came from UK.


----------



## kody33

This is my SAPPHIRE R9 290 BF4 from Pixmania:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

It is ready to unlock or not ?????


----------



## Derpinheimer

Yup, ready for unlock! Congrats : )


----------



## kody33

Im happy))Great christmas gift) I will try change ref.cooler with Gelid and Alpenfohn VRM kit for better thermal results))


----------



## sf101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kody33*
> 
> This is my SAPPHIRE R9 290 BF4 from Pixmania:
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> It is ready to unlock or not ?????


Really seems Sapphire has had more and more unlockables.

wonder if any of the new non ref cards have been unlockable?


----------



## Croqy

This is my Sapphire R9 290, from the Netherlands
Locked unfortunately.

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## johnno2

290 bios with 1000 core where from

is there no bios edit tool where i can tweak my own bios ive try d a few but not reconize the 290 .rom

UPDATE the 290x bios gives rubbish 3dmark results flashed back to orig bios 947 and 3dmark results smash it

and yes im stupid and i see now i was wrong i thought when i restarted and my pc installed new video drivers it unlocked well only the core clock went up to 1000 but 3dmark went down too 5743

orig bios gives 11893


----------



## MunneY

There are more XFX 290s in stock at AMAZON

I've had pretty good luck with them!


----------



## RaphLYC

i thought xfx already locked all the r9 290
because i bought one two weeks ago is locked and i bought another one today and its locked aswell...
or maybe i just have rally bad luck


----------



## englee1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnno2*
> 
> 290 bios with 1000 core where from
> 
> is there no bios edit tool where i can tweak my own bios ive try d a few but not reconize the 290 .rom
> 
> UPDATE the 290x bios gives rubbish 3dmark results flashed back to orig bios 947 and 3dmark results smash it
> 
> *and yes im stupid and i see now i was wrong* i thought when i restarted and my pc installed new video drivers it unlocked well only the core clock went up to 1000 but 3dmark went down too 5743
> 
> orig bios gives 11893


Nah, not stupid at all, you were just optimistic & hopeful like the rest of us that your card would unlock. Alas yours & mine were not meant to be.....
Thanks for the update


----------



## Paranoid Flake

Just ordered two different graphic cards at two different stores (Netherlands)
XFX R9-290A-ENFC
SAPPHIRE R9 290 BF4 edition

These were priced a bit higher than other stores, so I hope these are before week 38 cards.

I keep my fingers crossed


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epsylon88*
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, WORK!! (sapphire r9 290 bf4 edition)


Did you unlock using the Sapphire 290x BF4 Edition bios or was this with another bios like Asus?


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> Did you unlock using the Sapphire 290x BF4 Edition bios or was this with another bios like Asus?


Fwiw I unlocked mine and used the Sapphire 290x BF4 bios on my Sapphires.


----------



## fasec

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

No luck on Sapphire R9 290 BF4 Edition. Bought from Pixmania. Previous Sapphire card unlocked but it burned for some unknown reason.


----------



## dwebber88

worked for me with this Hawaii info:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8040005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

With the Asus rom for "the files" on XFX R9 290 Core Edition (R9-290A-ENFC).

hope that helps.

edit: proof ->

gpuz-info-r9-asusrom.gif 23k .gif file


----------



## enky92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwebber88*
> 
> worked for me with this Hawaii info:
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0466
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8040005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> With the Asus rom for "the files" on XFX R9 290 Core Edition (R9-290A-ENFC).
> 
> hope that helps.
> 
> edit: proof ->
> 
> gpuz-info-r9-asusrom.gif 23k .gif file


you're card isn't unlocked.... gpuz shows 2560 shaders!


----------



## dwebber88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enky92*
> 
> you're card isn't unlocked.... gpuz shows 2560 shaders!


Right. Is there another way to do it or is it hardware locked?


----------



## johnno2

No Custom unlock tools incoming being these cards are so popular


----------



## bjozac

I have some wierd stuff going on with my 290 cards.
I use 2 Sapphire 290 cards whom no should be unlockable, I've tried ASUS rom on both but flashed back.

However, this is really interesting output from GPU-Z (using untampered stock bios);



And when i run the memtools;


(this is having CF enabled)


The reason for me posting is not some photoshopped-attention-thingy, it's due to having ripped my last hair straws on the skull trying to figure out why CF in bf4 works so badly.
This might just be some random bug or something is wrong with my second card, but both work very well in cgminer.


----------



## airisom2

If you're talking about your stock 290 showing 290x specs, I've seen a few people have that bug. Pay no mind to it.

As far as the BF4 CF problem, I'm pretty sure a lot of Hawaii crossfire users are experiencing that problem. What you can try is raising the power limit and fan speeds on the cards.

Due to the heat being outputted by two cards, they may be hitting the 94C limit earlier, and in turn, throttling your cards more than average. That was a problem I had when I had my 290. Although I had an aftermarket cooler on it, my GPU utilization was still everywhere. Restarting the computer and setting the power limit to 150% (or +50% in MSI AB) let the card have consistent 100% utilization. I'm not sure if that will work for you, but you can give it a try.


----------



## katset

Hi there!
First, thanks for this great topic!!

I need an advice, I'm about to scoop a 290.

I wish I could be lucky and get an unlockable one, even though I know it's impossible to know before you buy!

What is your feeling, which one would you choose?

SAPPHIRE R9 290 4Go Edition BattleField 4
or
VTX3D VXR9 290 4GBD5-MDHXG Edition Battlefield 4

Thanks !


----------



## sf101

PT1T BIOS has anyone had any success with this fixing the black screens in windows when you can still hear sounds and shut down properly with just a press of the power button. but you have no video yet the computer seems to be responsive.


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sf101*
> 
> PT1T BIOS has anyone had any success with this fixing the black screens in windows when you can still hear sounds and shut down properly with just a press of the power button. but you have no video yet the computer seems to be responsive.


Does your MD have a UEFI Bios? Not to derail your question or anything, just curious. I keep seeing people talk about the problem, but I've used several different BIOS files (asus, xfx, sapphire, PT1, PT3) none had the black screen issue. However, I am still running an older X58 board that has the traditional Bios.


----------



## sf101

yea its UEFI pretty much all sandy and above are now UEFI so if thats the underlying problem amd is in big trouble.


----------



## noles1983

ok so I was trying to overclock my new HIS 290, then i get a blank screen. Now everytime i log into windows 8 with my account, i have maybe 20 seconds before the screen goes blank. If i sign in under my wifes login, it never goes black. I deleted and reinstalled the drivers, as well as uninstalled afterburner. Anyone have any ideas why im getting this black screen? My computer is still running, just a black screen no picture.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Black screen is generally memory..

If you have no OC tools then I'm clueless.

Try installing one and increasing voltage to see if it prevents it.


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Fwiw I unlocked mine and used the Sapphire 290x BF4 bios on my Sapphires.


Hopefully my BF4 Edition will unlock without issues. Just the 290x Sapphire BF4 Edition bios on techpowerup?


----------



## probleminfected

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sf101*
> 
> yea its UEFI pretty much all sandy and above are now UEFI so if thats the underlying problem amd is in big trouble.


Some of the reviews for the non reference card's mention that one of the card bios switch settings is set for UEFI bios'


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> Hopefully my BF4 Edition will unlock without issues. Just the 290x Sapphire BF4 Edition bios on techpowerup?


Yep thats the one I used.


----------



## sirbaili

Hi

Saphire and Asus -No Unlocking.

But They OC like dream - I could OC without voltage increase to 1105 in crossfire configuration - so I am quite happy.

o Be on the safe side I run them at 1050Mhz


----------



## Paranoid Flake

XFX V1.1
OYU04xxxx

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Suppose thise one is locked


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> cause it is a sapphire bf4 edition 290


where and when did you get it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Mine's going on six weeks now with no issues.


Nice to hear, iirc you have it OC'd and on ACX3?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjozac*
> 
> trying to figure out why CF in bf4 works so badly.


BF4 patch in December broke graphics for SLI and CF users.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paranoid Flake*
> 
> XFX V1.1
> OYU04xxxx
> 
> Suppose thise one is locked


Sorry, nope.
Is it just me or are more and more cards locked? Also, anyone know where I could get an unlocked one?


----------



## SlLVIU

This is my first post to this forum so first of all hi to everybody.
I am another lucky and happy user in the same time because i just flashed my saphire 290 BF4 edition bought from pixmania.de to 290x asus rom from your tutorial.
I forgot to mention that i am using an accelero xtreme III to cool down "the beast"!
Can't wait for more tests and benchmarks but here it it first two printscreens.



I come back with first bench unigine... before and after screenshots


----------



## enky92

congratulations!
I suggest you to relash your card with a sapphire rom if you start to see any type of black screen


----------



## AsTuRkInG

I see that unlock the 290 does not depend on the brand but some have more opportunities?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsTuRkInG*
> 
> I see that unlock the 290 does not depend on the brand but some have more opportunities?


Yeah, used to be XFX and the Powercolor varieties had the most success, but lately some Sapphires have unlocked also. Really a crapshoot at this point.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Yeah, used to be XFX and the Powercolor varieties had the most success, but lately some Sapphires have unlocked also. Really a crapshoot at this point.


it appears the BF4 editions are somewhat likely to yield an unlock...


----------



## AsTuRkInG

And what about msi?

Its dificult find this gpus in Spain in stock.


----------



## Kamainae

AsTuRkInG I bought mine from PCcomponentes.com a month ago (290 BF4 ed), It unlocked right away and overclock like a monster (1130 stock Vcore).
But the chance for an unlockable card is pretty slim right now, it seems it only were a few of units of that shipment.


----------



## AsTuRkInG

What brand?


----------



## RaphLYC

Does the powercolor ones still unlockable?


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamainae*
> 
> AsTuRkInG I bought mine from PCcomponentes.com a month ago (290 BF4 ed), It unlocked right away and overclock like a monster (1130 stock Vcore).
> But the chance for an unlockable card is pretty slim right now, it seems it only were a few of units of that shipment.


Mine didn't.


----------



## AngryArtichoke

Two powercolor 290's appear locked.

Compatible adapters detected: 2
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1787:2343
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1787:2343
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8800005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## dansi

There is a new AMD ref bios at TPU.
Although the MSI one looks to have the latest version number 015.042x

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=&manufacturer=&model=R9+290X&interface=&memType=&memSize=


----------



## siruba

Well, looks like my unlocked Sapphire 290 BF4 has died on me.

Had it flashed to 290X and been doing mining with it for around 10 days (pretty much all the time when I was not gaming) without any problem. No further overclock on the core (1000) and didn't touch the voltage, except only mildly overclocking the memory to 1375MHz (10%) in the last 2-3 days. Temperature was limited to 80'C and fan speed at 65% max.

On the last day I noticed the hash rate has dropped - from about 810KH to around 500-700 and fluctuating. So I did a reboot, and since then booting into Windows 8.1 pretty much always crashed within 1-2 mins upon login, usually with 10s of black screen, followed by a VMware ESX purple screen of death (was doing GPU passthrough), killing the whole ESX host.

Interestingly, if I don't log in to the Win8, the VM would stay alive without crashing. So I tried un/reinstall all latest drivers but didn't seem to help. Flipping the switch back to the stock 290 and didn't work either. But with the GPU revoked from the VM, everything works perfectly.

Passing through the 290(X) to another fresh Win7 VM with an older driver was better, I was able to navigate in Windows and launch 3DMark default test, but the video/audio freezes for 0.5s in every 3-5s or so (never had this problem doing the same test before the 10 days of mining). Also having some random black screens that lasts 1-2s on the desktop, maybe once every 10-15 minutes.

So the card definitely looks defective now (albeit not totally). It will be a pity to RMA it and get back a locked card.

I cannot know for sure whether it was the overclocking or the constant mining that killed it. Although I had tried 1425MHz (14%) and up without issue before.

Trying a fresh install of ESX 5.5 still hoping it is something else...


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siruba*
> 
> Well, looks like my unlocked Sapphire 290 BF4 has died on me.
> 
> Had it flashed to 290X and been doing mining with it for around 10 days (pretty much all the time when I was not gaming) without any problem. No further overclock on the core (1000) and didn't touch the voltage, except only mildly overclocking the memory to 1375MHz (10%) in the last 2-3 days. Temperature was limited to 80'C and fan speed at 65% max.
> 
> On the last day I noticed the hash rate has dropped - from about 810KH to around 500-700 and fluctuating. So I did a reboot, and since then booting into Windows 8.1 pretty much always crashed within 1-2 mins upon login, usually with 10s of black screen, followed by a VMware ESX purple screen of death (was doing GPU passthrough), killing the whole ESX host.
> 
> Interestingly, if I don't log in to the Win8, the VM would stay alive without crashing. So I tried un/reinstall all latest drivers but didn't seem to help. Flipping the switch back to the stock 290 and didn't work either. But with the GPU revoked from the VM, everything works perfectly.
> 
> Passing through the 290(X) to another fresh Win7 VM with an older driver was better, I was able to navigate in Windows and launch 3DMark default test, but the video/audio freezes for 0.5s in every 3-5s or so (never had this problem doing the same test before the 10 days of mining). Also having some random black screens that lasts 1-2s on the desktop, maybe once every 10-15 minutes.
> 
> So the card definitely looks defective now (albeit not totally). It will be a pity to RMA it and get back a locked card.
> 
> I cannot know for sure whether it was the overclocking or the constant mining that killed it. Although I had tried 1425MHz (14%) and up without issue before.
> 
> Trying a fresh install of ESX 5.5 still hoping it is something else...


maybe because of mining sir thats why it defects,.. coz i know mining will push your card to max temps,..


----------



## aznever

thats a bad setting also, he could have ran it at -25 mvolt on core, run it @ 860mhz / 1250mhz and get 830kh/s.


----------



## siruba

Well I am aware of the temperature thats why I capped it at 80'C. In reality it had been constant at 79'C with the clock around 830-860MHz.

Regarding the voltage, I know lowering it would yield better temp and thus higher clock - but using the bundled ADL control of cgm 3.7.2 would crash upon exit and afterburner would crash the VM as well. At least I was still running within spec, I am not too concerned about that extra 10 or 20KH.

Anyway, enough about mining as OP stated







.


----------



## PearlJammzz

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8100005 RD2: 00000000

Looks like it's non-unlockable?


----------



## PearlJammzz

I forgot to note, it's a Sapphire BF4 edition from Amazon.


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PearlJammzz*
> 
> I forgot to note, it's a Sapphire BF4 edition from Amazon.


Bummer... I just got my Sapphire R9 290 BF4 Edition today. Going to check later on today to see if it's unlockable.


----------



## PearlJammzz

Ya, I literally had mine show up an hour ago and popped it in to look. Totally bums me out cause I am throwing it on water. It'll be able to handle any extra heat and such. I suppose an r9 290 on water still isn't anything to scoff at lol.

Let me know if you got lucky!


----------



## xP_0nex

Looks like mine is also non-unlockable. Bummer...

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## PearlJammzz

Bummer. I think people are buying them up and sending them back if they don't unlock. My box looked as if it had been opened before.


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PearlJammzz*
> 
> Bummer. I think people are buying them up and sending them back if they don't unlock. My box looked as if it had been opened before.


What accessories missing?

Mine came in a bubble-static bag in the Sapphire box, but didn't have a cover for the connectors or the PCI-E on the card. My old MSI HD 7870's did..


----------



## enky92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> What accessories missing?
> 
> Mine came in a bubble-static bag in the Sapphire box, but didn't have a cover for the connectors or the PCI-E on the card. My old MSI HD 7870's did..


neither mine had any connector's cover.


----------



## ottoore

Hi guys, this is my first post but i read this forum for i couple of years.

I have a problem: i tried to flash the asus 290x bios on my msi r9 290. I know this isn't unlockable ( RA1: F8200005) but i want to flash this bios for better oc score. After the flash i've no more signal video, the same with sapphire r9 290x bios ( also my mobo make a no signal video beep). When i try to re-flash the stand msi bios ( called Hawaii.rom) the card works perfectly.

Is it possible that i cannot flash any different bios beyond the standard one?

Thank you


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottoore*
> 
> Hi guys, this is my first post but i read this forum for i couple of years.
> 
> I have a problem: i tried to flash the asus 290x bios on my msi r9 290. I know this isn't unlockable ( RA1: F8200005) but i want to flash this bios for better oc score. After the flash i've no more signal video, the same with sapphire r9 290x bios ( also my mobo make a no signal video beep). When i try to re-flash the stand msi bios ( called Hawaii.rom) the card works perfectly.
> 
> Is it possible that i cannot flash any different bios beyond the standard one?
> 
> Thank you


Yes, just overclock it manually if you want higher clocks. FYI you can likely use other BIOS, but not ones for the 290x. Alternate 290 BIOS should work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enky92*
> 
> neither mine had any connector's cover.


My Sapphire didnt either. XFX did.


----------



## SkateZilla

Better Cooling + 150-200MHz overclock takes care of the missing Shaders.. no need to deal with Unlocking Attempts.


----------



## merred

I can buy a Saphire with SKU 21227-00-40G.
I can be pretty sure that this card is unlockable right?


----------



## enky92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merred*
> 
> I can buy a Saphire with SKU 21227-00-40G.
> I can be pretty sure that this card is unlockable right?


i'm not so sure.... mine was SKU 21227-00-50G and it was unlockable....

I don't think there's a way to be sure if a card is unlockable only with this SKU number however.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merred*
> 
> I can buy a Saphire with SKU 21227-00-40G.
> I can be pretty sure that this card is unlockable right?


There are no certainties in life beyond death.


----------



## enky92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> There are no certainties in life beyond death.


and taxes...


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enky92*
> 
> and taxes...


Taxes are not a certainty. That is just a perpetuated myth to maintain status quo.


----------



## jerrolds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daveleaf*
> 
> I am using Swiftech MCW 80,
> 
> some enzotech ramsinks, onlyhad 8 so ordered more, and a piece or copper stock on the vrm with electrical tape.
> 
> I ordered another 2 boxes enzotech ramsink, and vrm sinks, and some seisuki thermal tape.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 3rd vid card on this block, and since I go through new vid cards every 6 months, this had saved me alot on custom blocks.


Damn why didnt i think of this, putting a straight up copper bar w/ duct tape - can you buy copper bars at hardware stores maybe?


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerrolds*
> 
> Damn why didnt i think of this, putting a straight up copper bar w/ duct tape - can you buy copper bars at hardware stores maybe?


Duct Tape has Acidic Glue on it, and it's Friendly on PCBs longterm.

Use Electrical tape.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Any way to get lower than 1000MHz on PT3? Help hashrate a lot to go to 938. But with PT3 I find OC are stable at lower voltages (Yes, accounting for droop)


----------



## Paranoid Flake

Just got my R9 290 Sapphire BF4 edtion, guess this one would not unlock either.

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: FC000005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## Matt-Matt

I got a XFX 290 v 1.1, I can't unlock it so far as everything I have doesn't detect it or work..
Atiflash 3.99 doesn't see it at all, like it's invisible (too old) and Atiflash 4.17 doesn't work for me at all, it just says "Invalid command" when i do
atiflash -p 0 -f 290x.rom

So far I'm just gawking at the temperature/noise.. I am clearly going to waterblock it soon for sure!

Anyone had any luck with 1.1's from XFX?


----------



## enky92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I got a XFX 290 v 1.1, I can't unlock it so far as everything I have doesn't detect it or work..
> Atiflash 3.99 doesn't see it at all, like it's invisible (too old) and Atiflash 4.17 doesn't work for me at all, it just says "Invalid command" when i do
> atiflash -p 0 -f 290x.rom
> 
> So far I'm just gawking at the temperature/noise.. I am clearly going to waterblock it soon for sure!
> 
> Anyone had any luck with 1.1's from XFX?


have you tried also the right comand? : atiflash.exe -f -p 0 romname.rom


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enky92*
> 
> have you tried also the right comand? : atiflash.exe -f -p 0 romname.rom


My bad, yes I have. It always tells me to do -p for program then the adapter num and then -f to force it, followed by the rom name. I can't check now though unfortunately.

I will try again tomorrow, but i doubt it :s
4.17 just doesn't work, and 3.99 is too old :s


----------



## Derpinheimer

Did you direct it to the folder with winflash?


----------



## 382109

I have a XFX R9 290 (R9-290A-ENFC rev 1.1) with this information:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: FA000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Am I right, when I read that this card is not able to be unlocked?

*UPDATE*: Not unlockable


----------



## TheCluster

Powercolor R9 290 (AXR9 290 4GBD5-MDH/OC) was successfully unlocked (Memory - Elpida)

XFX R9 290 (R9-290A-ENFC rev 1.1) was NOT unlocked (Memory - Elpida)


----------



## 382109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCluster*
> 
> Powercolor R9 290 (AXR9 290 4GBD5-MDH/OC) was successfully unlocked (Memory - Elpida)
> 
> XFX R9 290 (R9-290A-ENFC rev 1.1) was NOT unlocked (Memory - Elpida)


Doesn't look good for me :/ I have the same XFX


----------



## xP_0nex

Looks like the chances of getting a un-lockable 290 are starting to get slimmer...


----------



## Slomo4shO

Just got my 2 XFX 290 Black Editions, both cards are locked but do have Hynix memory.

Compatible adapters detected: 2
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## 382109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Just got my 2 XFX 290 Black Editions, both cards are locked but do have Hynix memory.
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 2
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


Sorry for asking, what is this about Hynix memory?


----------



## Derpinheimer

Your card is locked unfortunately, Squazzer.

There are two main memory vendor for AMD cards. Hynix and Elpida. I think Samsung used to do some but I might be wrong.

Anyway, back with the 79XX series, the Elpida memory was much worse than the Hynix. For example,

7970 cards came with either 1500MHz hynix or elpida.
7950 cards came with either 1250MHz hynix or elpida

The 7950 with Elpida could almost never go above 1500MHz, overclocked.
The 7950 with Hynix were random and could often reach 1700MHz+, just like the 7970s.

Basically, it seems like Elpida binning process was much more advanced. All good memory went to the people paying for it.

However with the 290(x) cards, the difference seems to be much smaller. Hynix probably improved their binning process, or the cards having integrated memory voltage control is holding it back.


----------



## Epochniac

Newly purchased XFX R9 290 Core Edition
v1.1 PCB
not unlockable

Code:



Code:


Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8040005 RD2: 00000000

Still going to keep it though, just waiting for water cooling supplies to arrive, this thing is too noisy at idle.


----------



## merred

Ordered 2 x R9 290 BF4 from a french website..hmmmmmmmm. Let's see what happens.


----------



## rob2010

Has anyone tried to unlock the visiontek R9 290? I can get a decent deal on them. Might be worth a try.


----------



## ehpexs

So I'm guessing from what I've seen in this thread these Asus cards won't unlock?


----------



## gerardfraser

Non-Reference card to add to the un-lock list,but its no problem it is a beast of a card.

SAPPHIRE TRI-X OC Radeon R9 290

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/30/bfny.jpg/


----------



## ehpexs

Weird two of the same branded card would use different memory

Compatible adapters detected: 2
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0468
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0468
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000


----------



## maynard14

what brand are your 2 r9 290s sir? the buttom one is unlockable to 290x


----------



## ehpexs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> what brand are your 2 r9 290s sir? the buttom one is unlockable to 290x


Both Asus, I bought the second one today, that might be unlockable. They're literally the exact same model of card.


----------



## maynard14

wowow nice!! i never saw any asus card that are unlock-able sir!! your lucky! try and flash it sir and see if you can really unlock it to 290x


----------



## probleminfected

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerardfraser*
> 
> Non-Reference card to add to the un-lock list,but its no problem it is a beast of a card.
> 
> SAPPHIRE TRI-X OC Radeon R9 290
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/30/bfny.jpg/


I'd take this over my unlocked elpida sapphire. Hynix memory is so much better.


----------



## 382109

Is there any brand where it's more possible to get Hynix memory than others?

Now that my card is unlockable, I would try to get a better card


----------



## merred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merred*
> 
> Ordered 2 x R9 290 BF4 from a french website..hmmmmmmmm. Let's see what happens.


Both locked









Compatible adapters detected: 2
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: FC000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x00000000
RA1: F8100005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## jonnyapps

Just installed a Gelid Icy Vision which has given excellent results but the fan runs at a constant speed. Anyone know how I can slow it down by changing its voltage?


----------



## Lodest4r

I just had a look around on some retailers like Newegg and PCCG, the R9 290 Tri-x has been sold out. Maybe AMD is recalling them so they cannot be unlocked?


----------



## 382109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lodest4r*
> 
> I just had a look around on some retailers like Newegg and PCCG, the R9 290 Tri-x has been sold out. Maybe AMD is recalling them so they cannot be unlocked?


I can confirm that they are sold out in Denmark too


----------



## kody33

you can buy Gelid Fan speed control))) for 4 euro))
http://www.gelidsolutions.com/products/index.php?lid=1&cid=13&id=37


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyapps*
> 
> Just installed a Gelid Icy Vision which has given excellent results but the fan runs at a constant speed. Anyone know how I can slow it down by changing its voltage?


It comes with a 3-pin adapter so you can plug it in your motherboard. If your board has fan speed control, you can use that to control the fan's rpm speed.


----------



## tx12

Just noticed that article about possible 3072 SP's in Hawaii chip:
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=385046

Looks plausible (it's logical to implement 12 cores per shader engine, not 11). If so, fully unlocked 3072 SP Hawaii would look like F000.....
Still, having 4 extra CU's in the chip could help AMD to greatly improve yield for 290X cards as they'll have one extra CU in each shader engine to disable.
But its clear all 290X's are locked to F800.... (no real binning exists or current 290X's).


----------



## steadly2004

I ordered the MSI gaming r9 290.

http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16814127774

Any chance it will be unlockable? Or is it almost certainly not?

I'm kind of wondering if I get the bios from this cardhttp://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16814127773
Is probably what id need to use, since they have the non reference PCB and all.


----------



## maynard14

i havent seen a msi brand thats unlock sir... not a single one...but still its a beast of a card


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> I ordered the MSI gaming r9 290.
> 
> http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16814127774
> 
> Any chance it will be unlockable? Or is it almost certainly not?


Well, I wouldn't hope on it.

None of us knows how manufacturing on these cards really works (right?), so all we can do is assume. My assumption is that the first few batches of non-reference cards will follow the rules of whatever manufacturing guidelines they follow, meaning that they'll put 290 chips on 290 cards. Maybe once demand is high enough on the 290, they'll start putting 290x chips on the 290s in order to move more product out, but there's no saying if and when they'll do that.

But please, entertain us with your results


----------



## steadly2004

Damn. That makes sense unfortunately. I remember back with the gtx465 golden edition days. They were ALL unlockable. LOL. Would be nice if they repeated history with the "gaming" editions. The cooling certainly is there.

If it doesn't work out, I'm sure it'll be fine how it is stock. I hope it's a good clocker.


----------



## merred

Are there any cards still unlocking?
I will try 2 x Asus perhaps.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Yes but not many.

You have to remember 290x demand has increased far more than other AMD card demand, percentage wise.. (I assume, at least).

So now there is no need to relabel them as 290s just to push sales.

Once the litecoin craze dies down, MAYBE they will begin to have high % unlocks again. But I really dont think AMD likes the relabeling.. so maybe they will just laser cut perfectly fine 290x chips.


----------



## Lodest4r

Looks like Newegg has taken the R9 290 Tri-X off the store. AMD is probably behind this because they are losing money.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lodest4r*
> 
> Looks like Newegg has taken the R9 290 Tri-X off the store. AMD is probably behind this because they are losing money.


*****, what?!


----------



## ehpexs

I think I may be the first person on OCN to have unlocked an Asus card!










I still don't understand why this one was unlock and had the good memory and the other was locked and had the low end memory.

I'll probably return my other 290, and wait for asus 290xs to come down in price as a companion card.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> I ordered the MSI gaming r9 290.
> 
> http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16814127774
> 
> Any chance it will be unlockable? Or is it almost certainly not?
> 
> I'm kind of wondering if I get the bios from this cardhttp://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16814127773
> Is probably what id need to use, since they have the non reference PCB and all.


i have a msi 290. based on the mem info it can't be unlock and it has elpida memory. it does 1175/1500 without voltage tweaks, though. does yours have vrm sensors? mine does not have any but i have a waterblock with it. it can also bench past 1300 with stock bios.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i have a msi 290. based on the mem info it can't be unlock and it has elpida memory. it does 1175/1500 without voltage tweaks, though. does yours have vrm sensors? mine does not have any but i have a waterblock with it. it can also bench past 1300 with stock bios.


I haven't gotten it yet. I can check those things when it comes in though. That sounds like a good card.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehpexs*
> 
> I think I may be the first person on OCN to have unlocked an Asus card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't understand why this one was unlock and had the good memory and the other was locked and had the low end memory.
> 
> I'll probably return my other 290, and wait for asus 290xs to come down in price as a companion card.


What does the Hawaii info tool show for that card?


----------



## ehpexs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> What does the Hawaii info tool show for that card?


Compatible adapters detected: 2
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0468
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
*Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0468
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000*


----------



## Lodest4r

Can someone confirm that the R9 290 Tri X can be unlocked? On the results page it says that it is locked.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lodest4r*
> 
> Can someone confirm that the R9 290 Tri X can be unlocked? On the results page it says that it is locked.


It is card by card, so you won't know for sure until you test a specific card.


----------



## Lodest4r

Okay but It says on the results that it is locked but on the post it says it is unlocked.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lodest4r*
> 
> Okay but It says on the results that it is locked but on the post it says it is unlocked.


It's locked, based on that Hawaii Info shot - not sure why he says "un-lock" in his post, unless he meant un-unlocked and it spell corrected or something.


----------



## Lodest4r

I understand that getting a unlock able 290 isn't guaranteed but would it be worth it trying to buy an xfx card or should I just get an aftermarket 290?


----------



## zerokool_3211

ok i was away for a few days, now i want to try to unlock mine now that i am back...as already posted mine shows to be unlockable....

2 things

1. why cant i use GPU-Z to save the stock bios....it just crashes the display everytime i try??????

2. what do i use to flash the new bios RBE?


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lodest4r*
> 
> I understand that getting a unlock able 290 isn't guaranteed but would it be worth it trying to buy an xfx card or should I just get an aftermarket 290?


that's what I did. An unlocked poor clocker will probably perform similar to a well cooled good clocking non reference model.


----------



## singh_shady

Ordered 2 XFX 290's from DABS that were 'ordered upon request' and 2 weeks later they arrived at my door.

Checked Hawaiinfo today and BOTH can be unlocked. couldn't believe my luck after having already had 2 locked cards before, from VTX3D and XFX respectively.

Anyways, they're on Elpida memory and fully unlockable according to Hawaiinfo.









Might help those in the UK.


----------



## SurferBlue

With R9 290X its posible unlock with ATIFlash , --unlockrom command ??

I will think buy Sapphire Tri-X but if not posible flash with Asus , I dont know if that its posible , I waiting for best card model , MSI Ligthining perhaps .......

At the moment read more about new R9 290X models ....


----------



## headbass

finally got my sapphire 290 BF4 edition today after a month of waiting (21227-00-50G)

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

locked, elpida, asic 72.4%
;o[[

got a score of 2899 (69.3 fps) on extreme profile in valley 1.0 with everything on auto, with the fan turned up to prevent throttling I got 3053 (73 fps)

2500K @ 4.5GHz, catalyst 13.12, win7 ultimate 64bit

also ordered another one this friday.....the shop where I had this one ordered was supposed to restock it next friday and I found another shop that restocked few of them and I was able to order the last one in stock (didn't want to risk another postpone since I killed my old card and running crappy backup card), should be here tomorrow so I will get that one as well and hope to get a better one.
Not planning to run crossfire so I will keep the one I like more and return the other one (in my country we have 14 days no question asked return option by law for all online purchases)

better luck next time I guess, not really gonna play the return game to get unlocked one, those 5% is not worth it for me, I'll just keep the one with higher asic and put accelero on it....I can't easily get the xfx or vtx3d here so the bf4 sapphire was my best chance and was just a few dollars more than the non-BF4

anyway if I can get 1100MHz on the core stable than I'll be happy, anything more is a bonus

edit: just tried valley on 1100 and seemed stable...score 3347, 80fps
edit2: damn, 1100 with stock voltage and power limit 50% shows artefacts in game ;o[


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lodest4r*
> 
> Can someone confirm that the R9 290 Tri X can be unlocked? On the results page it says that it is locked.


Pretty sure a simple bios flash will unlock it if it is locked on stock.


----------



## singh_shady

I have a spare unlockable XFX 290 for sale if anyone in the UK or Europe is interested.
Otherwise ill be returning back to the retailer.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *singh_shady*
> 
> I have a spare unlockable XFX 290 for sale if anyone in the UK or Europe is interested.
> Otherwise ill be returning back to the retailer.


damn too bad ur in the UK.. i'd have been on it.

Anyway I just got a second 290 BF4 edition sapphire from ebay for 457$ lets hope it unlocks!!


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> damn too bad ur in the UK.. i'd have been on it.
> 
> Anyway I just got a second 290 BF4 edition sapphire from ebay for 457$ lets hope it unlocks!!


I know you use your card for mining, if you don't mind me asking how much cash do you realistically get from mining with a 290?

Do you mine LTC or other Altcoins?


----------



## summercrush

Anyone has a source for the asus r9 290x direct cu bios with 1050 1350? cant find it anywhere


----------



## socarul

Looks like the chances of getting a un-lockable 290 are starting to get slimmer.


----------



## headbass

damn, it looked for a while I got lucky with my second card, when I connected both of them the gpuz was showing 290x shader count and tmus on the second one I got today


http://imgur.com/AUIteKo


I was so happy until I connected the second one alone and it showed only 290 shader count and locked ;o[[


http://imgur.com/z04E294


so I got
sapphire 290 BF4 card 1 : locked, elpida, asic 72.4 %
sapphire 290 BF4 card 2 : locked, elpida, asic 71.5 %

f*****************ck....no free 290x for me then....guess I used all my luck on the 6950 that unlocked to 6970

*should I try to flash the second one anyway or was that some bug that it showed 2816 shaders and 176 TMUs when it was in the second slot?*


----------



## marpin

Hi,
I got my sapphire bf4 today. Hawaiiinfo v1.2 shows

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8020005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Am I right to conclude that my card can not unlock?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marpin*
> 
> Hi,
> I got my sapphire bf4 today. Hawaiiinfo v1.2 shows
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8020005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> Am I right to conclude that my card can not unlock?


Yup. Locked.


----------



## givmedew

My GPU that I bought in November unlocked and had Hynix memory that has no problem mining at 1500MHz memory speed.

My 2nd GPU that I just got 01/06/14 is locked and has elpida ram. At stock memory speeds I get errors in CGMINER if I bump it down 10MHz I get a better hashrate and still some errors. If I bump it down 20MHz I get about the same as -10 but no more errors.

So in other words my new gpu stinks!

I am pulling around 710KH/s vs 910KH/s on my old one.

Total BUST

Both GPUs came from AMAZON and they where XFX brand


----------



## 382109

I just got this card XFX 290 (R9-290A-ENFC v1.1)

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

No unlockable, but at least it has Hynix. So better than my other XFX card


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headbass*
> 
> *should I try to flash the second one anyway or was that some bug that it showed 2816 shaders and 176 TMUs when it was in the second slot?*


Your second card most likely unlocks, disable crossfire and rerun HawaiiInfo


----------



## 382109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> that's what I did. An unlocked poor clocker will probably perform similar to a well cooled good clocking non reference model.


So you are saying that unlocking will most likely be better than just overclocking the card?
I'm asking because I have an XFX with Hynix memory that is not unlockable, and is wondering wether I should try my luck with another brand, or another vendor







Or if I should just use the XFX card that I have, and try to clock it with some water on it


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I know you use your card for mining, if you don't mind me asking how much cash do you realistically get from mining with a 290?
> 
> Do you mine LTC or other Altcoins?


I just started 3 days ago. I don't even have the second card yet but with both I'll make $10-15 a day. I'm doing doge coin now till I get 1 million. then I'll be doing middlecoin mining pool where you do whatever is the most profitable at the time. the owner pays you daily in bitcoins.


----------



## headbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Your second card most likely unlocks, disable crossfire and rerun HawaiiInfo


I ran the hawaiiInfo with the second card alone and says locked and shows 290 shaders/tmus

but the fact that it showed 290x shaders/tmus in second slot makes me try to flash it anyway....will try to swap them and check hawaiiInfo again....if the first one in second slots shows 290x shaders as well it was probably just a bug, BUT if the first one in second slot shows correctly 290 shaders then it seems there IS something about the second card

since the second card has lower asic (71.5 vs 72.4, but still lower) I will return that one if it can't be unlocked so since I will be returning it I don't mind risking bricking it (should be able to unbrick it anyway but I won't regret trying if I can't)

edit: hmm airisom2 said it's a gpu-z bug so no luck....wish I had gotten a better one, seems I got 2 mediocre cards....my directcu passive asus gt640 I got as backup until the r290 arrives has 95.7% asic and will not go over 70 in furmark !


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squazzer*
> 
> So you are saying that unlocking will most likely be better than just overclocking the card?
> I'm asking because I have an XFX with Hynix memory that is not unlockable, and is wondering wether I should try my luck with another brand, or another vendor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or if I should just use the XFX card that I have, and try to clock it with some water on it


I was just speculating that if an unlocked card did say 1100 max, and a well cooled locked one could hit 1200 that they would probably have the same performance. I'm not sure how yours will clock under water.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> I was just speculating that if an unlocked card did say 1100 max, and a well cooled locked one could hit 1200 that they would probably have the same performance. I'm not sure how yours will clock under water.


The difference is likely smaller than that. A 290X at 1100 is probably equal to a 290 at 1150.


----------



## ehpexs

Compatible adapters detected: 2
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0468
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0468
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

So I've unlocked the second card, what happens one one trys to unlock a locked card? It bricks? I'm pretty sure I'm going to return the non un locking (even though they're EXTREMELY hard to get in canada.)


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehpexs*
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 2
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0468
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0468
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> So I've unlocked the second card, what happens one one trys to unlock a locked card? It bricks? I'm pretty sure I'm going to return the non un locking (even though they're EXTREMELY hard to get in canada.)


it doesnt brick it, it just changes the core clock not the shaders


----------



## Matt-Matt

So I bought a XFX 290 hoping that it may unlock and it seems it didn't unfortunately.. Considering selling it off and trying again but the costs involved in that are far too great I think.

But if I put any 290x BIOS on it it just refuses to boot at all, soft bricked totally. Just a plain black screen the entire time..
Has anyone had any luck on getting around that?

Also what are some good waterblocks for these? I have the full reference one of course, waterblocks or even an air cooler would be okay I guess.

EDIT: To add it has a 81005 or whatever which according to this thread means it wont unlock.
Another thing to add is that I have elpida memory, which is rated at 1500MHz, but it only does 1250 as far as I know.. Not sure as I have an old afterburner and no internet at the moment.. I'm currently at school using their internet


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> So I bought a XFX 290 hoping that it may unlock and it seems it didn't unfortunately.. Considering selling it off and trying again but the costs involved in that are far too great I think.
> 
> But if I put any 290x BIOS on it it just refuses to boot at all, soft bricked totally. Just a plain black screen the entire time..
> Has anyone had any luck on getting around that?
> 
> Also what are some good waterblocks for these? I have the full reference one of course, waterblocks or even an air cooler would be okay I guess.
> 
> EDIT: To add it has a 81005 or whatever which according to this thread means it wont unlock.
> Another thing to add is that I have elpida memory, which is rated at 1500MHz, but it only does 1250 as far as I know.. Not sure as I have an old afterburner and no internet at the moment.. I'm currently at school using their internet


I didn't have much luck using afterburner, I use trixx and I can do 1150/1500 on both my unlocked 290's with elpida memory.


----------



## 382109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I didn't have much luck using afterburner, I use trixx and I can do 1150/1500 on both my unlocked 290's with elpida memory.


After shifting from Afterburner to Trixx I got 1250 on CPU & 1500 on Memory.
The temps are too hight though, but it was possible on stock cooling.

With that, I just wanted to support the shift to Trixx in stead of using Afterburner


----------



## mullenium

So I have 2 R9 290's currently and a third being delivered today

1: Sapphire BF4 21227-00-50G - Locked with *Hynix*

2: XFX Black Edition R9 290 R9290AENBC - Locked with *Elpida*

I have the second XFX Black being delivered today, im not holding my breath on it being unlockable but hopefully It has Hynix, as the performance on the Elpida XFX is about 5-6% worse than the Hynix Sapphire I have

I also had a couple XFX 290x R9290XENFC cards that I sent back to Amazon because I couldnt justify the cost vs the regular 290, but mining on it I was able to hash about 980kh/s so I assume they were Hynix memory.


----------



## merred

Anyone tried the Sapphire R9 290 4GB GDDR5 OC TRI-X yet?
I ordered two. 375 EUR each! Price is adjusted now. I think they made a mistake lol.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merred*
> 
> Anyone tried the Sapphire R9 290 4GB GDDR5 OC TRI-X yet?
> I ordered two. 375 EUR each! Price is adjusted now. I think they made a mistake lol.


Looks like you got lucky. I want one too.


----------



## merred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Looks like you got lucky. I want one too.


http://www.topachat.com/pages/detail2_cat_est_micro_puis_rubrique_est_wgfx_pcie_puis_ref_est_in10075964.html


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squazzer*
> 
> After shifting from Afterburner to Trixx I got 1250 on CPU & 1500 on Memory.
> The temps are too hight though, but it was possible on stock cooling.
> 
> With that, I just wanted to support the shift to Trixx in stead of using Afterburner


Trixx only here, too. 290 at 1320/1620 just for benching. elpida memory but it is ok. 1175/1500 no voltage tweaks just the PL to 50%. not using AB anytime soon.


----------



## 382109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Trixx only here, too. 290 at 1320/1620 just for benching. elpida memory but it is ok. 1175/1500 no voltage tweaks just the PL to 50%. not using AB anytime soon.


What are your temperatures on the memory and Vram? Mine gets too hot when I get around the 1500Mhz


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squazzer*
> 
> What are your temperatures on the memory and Vram? Mine gets too hot when I get around the 1500Mhz


water and winter work great for benches, so i don't even monitor my temps. i play games at stock and i've seen my core go up to 54C in BF4 MP. i have no sensors for the vrms.









my highest . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7748882

anymore, i may need PT1 or whatever you call it.


----------



## agarabaghi

Well i just flashed my XFX R9 290 to the Asus Bios and I believe it worked.

Can someone verifiy that this is indeed a 290x spec?


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agarabaghi*
> 
> Well i just flashed my XFX R9 290 to the Asus Bios and I believe it worked.
> 
> Can someone verifiy that this is indeed a 290x spec?


no its not sorry


----------



## agarabaghi

aw bummer. The clocks went up though from 947?
But not the shaders right?


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *agarabaghi*
> 
> Well i just flashed my XFX R9 290 to the Asus Bios and I believe it worked.
> 
> Can someone verifiy that this is indeed a 290x spec?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no its not sorry
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agarabaghi*
> 
> Well i just flashed my XFX R9 290 to the Asus Bios and I believe it worked.
> 
> Can someone verifiy that this is indeed a 290x spec?


Yup... Shaders should be in 2816


----------



## veedubfreak

So if I were to buy a third card, but it doesn't unlock, what does that do to my current 2 unlocked cards in terms of crossfire?


----------



## merred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merred*
> 
> Anyone tried the Sapphire R9 290 4GB GDDR5 OC TRI-X yet?
> I ordered two. 375 EUR each! Price is adjusted now. I think they made a mistake lol.


Anyone?


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merred*
> 
> Anyone?


Where?


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> So if I were to buy a third card, but it doesn't unlock, what does that do to my current 2 unlocked cards in terms of crossfire?


It will work fine, but you would find no gain from the 290x BIOS, even if it unlocked, because it must work at the pace of the slowest card. It will render its frames more quickly but then wait. Maybe lower temps? But possibly microstutter?


----------



## merred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Where?


What?


----------



## Jeclub

I just have a question since I remember reading this whole thread up to like 70 pages or something and I remember a rep from one company say that the cards are going to fail if ran on a 290x bios. I have a 290x (unlocked) myself and I was playing with it myself (it was stable), but I switched it back to 290 for now. So I was just wondering if anyone can confirm the reps words because as a student and some1 who removed the stock cooler and cut it up for a mod I have voided the warranty . Therefore I can't risk bricking the card. Even though what the rep said sounded like a lot of BS, I was wondering if there was any truth behind it.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeclub*
> 
> I just have a question since I remember reading this whole thread up to like 70 pages or something and I remember a rep from one company say that the cards are going to fail if ran on a 290x bios. I have a 290x (unlocked) myself and I was playing with it myself (it was stable), but I switched it back to 290 for now. So I was just wondering if anyone can confirm the reps words because as a student and some1 who removed the stock cooler and cut it up for a mod I have voided the warranty . Therefore I can't risk bricking the card. Even though what the rep said sounded like a lot of BS, I was wondering if there was any truth behind it.


I can just tell you from my personal experience. I have 2 sapphire cards that unlocked and I have been running them this way since the first week of december, both where on stock coolers for a week and have been under water after that. I haven't had a single issue with mine since unlocking, and I have no plans on flashing them back to 290's.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I can just tell you from my personal experience. I have 2 sapphire cards that unlocked and I have been running them this way since the first week of december, both where on stock coolers for a week and have been under water after that. I haven't had a single issue with mine since unlocking, and I have no plans on flashing them back to 290's.


Same here, I was one of the first people to unlock a card and mine's been running fine with no issues. It certainly didn't fail in the two weeks or whatever that XFX guy said.


----------



## sf101

same ive been running unlocked fine for over a month now.

i do get black screens with mild overclocks but that happens in 290 or 290x mode so i dont blame that on unlocking.


----------



## jonnyapps

Is there a way to get the core to stay at 1000mhz (without bios flashing)? I'm running it very cold on a Gelid Icy Vision but in some apps see it fluctuate down briefly to, say 890mhz, then back up.

The reason I ask is because I'm getting stuttering in Unigine Valley (and elsewhere) and I'd like to rule out the clock speed as the culprit.


----------



## singh_shady

selling both my unlockable 290's, need workstation card anyway for maya rendering so going quadro instead.
£630 including postage. both as new with invoice, unused really, just tested hawaiinfo and back in the box.
UK and europe also.


----------



## merred

Cay Anyone confirm that the Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC uses Hynix memory?


----------



## ZeppeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merred*
> 
> Cay Anyone confirm that the Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC uses Hynix memory?


Well, mine has and I think I saw others too on this forum.


----------



## merred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeppeMan*
> 
> Well, mine has and I think I saw others too on this forum.


Great!
I'm looking forward mining with it.


----------



## agarabaghi

I'm getting a steady 830 hash from my xfx r9 290 ... Wasn't able to flash it. I'm getting a r9 290x in the mail today though so I'll compare!


----------



## ebduncan

just got my XFX 290 Black Edition in the mail today.

ran some tools according to the unlock guide

got this



"In short words:
1. If your card reads F800yyyy at Rx1 for all x, its either 290X or unlockable 290 (215-0852000). If it's currently locked you can unlock it by flashing stock 290X BIOS at your own risk. See also N3.
2. If your card have an extra '1' bit in F800 half of Rx1, your card is locked 290 (215-0852020) and cannot be unlocked via stock 290X BIOS.
3. If your card reads F800yyyy at Rx1 for all x and Rx2 reads F801yyyy, you have 290X chips locked by BIOS to 290. You can unlock it by flashing stock 290X BIOS at your own risk.
4. Non-F800 Rx1 may indicate real ASIC screening information. Please post here your dumps with non-F800 chips.
"

according to number 3, it is unlock-able.

before I go further figured i'd ask here 

Either way its Hynix memory Model is: R9-290A-ENBC


----------



## agarabaghi

This is what my XFX R9 290 looked like:



and i was unable to unlock it...


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> just got my XFX 290 Black Edition in the mail today.
> 
> ran some tools according to the unlock guide
> 
> got this
> 
> 
> 
> "In short words:
> 1. If your card reads F800yyyy at Rx1 for all x, its either 290X or unlockable 290 (215-0852000). If it's currently locked you can unlock it by flashing stock 290X BIOS at your own risk. See also N3.
> 2. If your card have an extra '1' bit in F800 half of Rx1, your card is locked 290 (215-0852020) and cannot be unlocked via stock 290X BIOS.
> 3. If your card reads F800yyyy at Rx1 for all x and Rx2 reads F801yyyy, you have 290X chips locked by BIOS to 290. You can unlock it by flashing stock 290X BIOS at your own risk.
> 4. Non-F800 Rx1 may indicate real ASIC screening information. Please post here your dumps with non-F800 chips.
> "
> 
> according to number 3, it is unlock-able.
> 
> before I go further figured i'd ask here
> 
> Either way its Hynix memory Model is: R9-290A-ENBC


Your card reads F880 on Rx1 but at least you got a Hynix memory.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_s3v3n_*
> 
> Your card reads F880 on Rx1 but at least you got a Hynix memory.


ya, i didn't know what to make of the 880. I know according to the guide its 800 it unlocks, if it is 801 its not. Mine is 880, so kinda a oddball.

I will likely attempt to flash it later today and see what results in it. Not really concerned if it unlocks or not. Coming from 7950 crossfire to a single 290 and the performance is the same is just awesome.

Still playing with the OC, once i find a nice stable OC I will likely just flash it into the bios for "stock" settings.


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_s3v3n_*
> 
> Your card reads F880 on Rx1 but at least you got a Hynix memory.
> 
> 
> 
> ya, i didn't know what to make of the 880. I know according to the guide its 800 it unlocks, if it is 801 its not. Mine is 880, so kinda a oddball.
> 
> I will likely attempt to flash it later today and see what results in it. Not really concerned if it unlocks or not. Coming from 7950 crossfire to a single 290 and the performance is the same is just awesome.
> 
> Still playing with the OC, once i find a nice stable OC I will likely just flash it into the bios for "stock" settings.
Click to expand...

Yes please let us know if it unlocks.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> ya, i didn't know what to make of the 880. I know according to the guide its 800 it unlocks, if it is 801 its not. Mine is 880, so kinda a oddball.
> 
> I will likely attempt to flash it later today and see what results in it. Not really concerned if it unlocks or not. Coming from 7950 crossfire to a single 290 and the performance is the same is just awesome.
> 
> Still playing with the OC, once i find a nice stable OC I will likely just flash it into the bios for "stock" settings.


It has to be F800 for all 4 values for it to unlock - anything else is locked. Since your card has F801 for some of the values it will be locked, unfortunately.


----------



## steadly2004

Just got in my R9 290 gaming.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merred*
> 
> What?


Where did you buy the card from?


----------



## mullenium

Sapphire 290x only $579 in stock at Amazon, hurry only 5 left!


----------



## merred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Where did you buy the card from?


France
http://www.topachat.com/pages/detail2_cat_est_micro_puis_rubrique_est_wgfx_pcie_puis_ref_est_in10075964.html
They adjusted the price (was 374).


----------



## HardwareDecoder

got my 2nd mining card, r9 290 sapphire bf4 edition elpida memory -- non unlockable


----------



## veedubfreak

Will EK acetal blocks work with EK acrylic blocks? I assume they're the same other than the panel. I have someone selling an unlocked powercolor with EK block. But I have acrylic and he has acetal.


----------



## vieuxchnock

*Just received my card yesterday.XFX R9 290 Black Edition

Model R9- 290A-ENBC

Locked

Bought at NCIX.ca


*


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> Will EK acetal blocks work with EK acrylic blocks? I assume they're the same other than the panel. I have someone selling an unlocked powercolor with EK block. But I have acrylic and he has acetal.


Do you mean having 2 cards, one with an acetal block and another one with an acrylic block? Sure, it works.


----------



## Jcrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agarabaghi*
> 
> This is what my XFX R9 290 looked like:
> 
> 
> 
> and i was unable to unlock it...


Any proofs?


----------



## pelikus

newbie here, got locked
290 gaming


----------



## agarabaghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcrr*
> 
> Any proofs?


proof of what i was unable to unlock it. Meaning it is still locked... i tried flashing it to the asus bios but all that did was raise my speeds/


----------



## singh_shady

Managed to test the unlock on my XFX 290 that was assumed to be unlockable, according to hawaiinfo.
Attached benchmark screenshots, of before and after the unlock.

Before (290)

After (Unlocked 290)


----------



## passinos

Where and when did you buy??
Congrats


----------



## singh_shady

Bought 2 from dabs.com, a UK retailer. They arrived last week.
Both unlockable, sold one to a forum member.


----------



## passinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *singh_shady*
> 
> Bought 2 from dabs.com, a UK retailer. They arrived last week.
> Both unlockable, sold one to a forum member.


Thanks.


----------



## ozzy1925

which one has a better chance: powercolor r290 or powercolor r290 OC?


----------



## jonnyapps

Has anyone noticed instability on unlocked cards?
Mine, unlocked, crashes frequently when mining - usually with a garbled pink screen.
When it is running it only achieves ~500kh/s.

If I reboot in the 290 switch position I don't crash and I get 750kh/s.

Makes me rather worried about the stability of those extra unlocked shaders.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyapps*
> 
> Has anyone noticed instability on unlocked cards?
> Mine, unlocked, crashes frequently when mining - usually with a garbled pink screen.
> When it is running it only achieves ~500kh/s.
> 
> If I reboot in the 290 switch position I don't crash and I get 750kh/s.
> 
> Makes me rather worried about the stability of those extra unlocked shaders.


Nope mine are unlocked sapphires and they are as stable as rock. I tried mining to just see and they do 915 khs each. Not a fan of running cards that hard for hours on end. They are on water too


----------



## ehpexs

Having troubles getting much of a overlock on my unlocked 290. There also seem to be little purple boxes on the (memory issue) when running the heaven bench.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehpexs*
> 
> Having troubles getting much of a overlock on my unlocked 290. There also seem to be little purple boxes on the (memory issue) when running the heaven bench.


You increasing the core voltage?


----------



## ehpexs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You increasing the core voltage?


I've gone up to 100 offset in Trix, but I can't get past 1200


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

1200 is not a bad OC at all and higher than some are able to achieve. Mine tops out at 1235-1240 at +175mv before I start seeing diminishing results. After that even at 200mv it is unstable. Going to try PT1 bios later see if I can squeeze 1250 out of it.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Nope mine are unlocked sapphires and they are as stable as rock. I tried mining to just see and they do 915 khs each. Not a fan of running cards that hard for hours on end. They are on water too


Unless that's the very reason they were bought in the first place.... then who cares?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyapps*
> 
> Has anyone noticed instability on unlocked cards?
> Mine, unlocked, crashes frequently when mining - usually with a garbled pink screen.
> When it is running it only achieves ~500kh/s.
> 
> If I reboot in the 290 switch position I don't crash and I get 750kh/s.
> 
> Makes me rather worried about the stability of those extra unlocked shaders.


What are your settings in the miner? What are your OC settings? Lots of people pushing the OC too high which can hurt mining performance. 950/1250 is good place to start. If you can reach 1000/1500 that's the next step up. From there I think its 1150/1750, but I'm not sure on that cause I can't reach those settings.


----------



## jonnyapps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Unless that's the very reason they were bought in the first place.... then who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your settings in the miner? What are your OC settings? Lots of people pushing the OC too high which can hurt mining performance. 950/1250 is good place to start. If you can reach 1000/1500 that's the next step up. From there I think its 1150/1750, but I'm not sure on that cause I can't reach those settings.


Thanks for the reply. I was just trying it at stock and with the 'recommended' settings on various 290/litecoin forums. Is it generally the case that the clock should be underclocked when mining? I notice a lot of people do it but had thought I'd be fine running at stock 1000mhz.

I'll try your suggestions when I'm home.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyapps*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I was just trying it at stock and with the 'recommended' settings on various 290/litecoin forums. Is it generally the case that the clock should be underclocked when mining? I notice a lot of people do it but had thought I'd be fine running at stock 1000mhz.
> 
> I'll try your suggestions when I'm home.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyapps*
> 
> Has anyone noticed instability on unlocked cards?
> Mine, unlocked, crashes frequently when mining - usually with a garbled pink screen.
> When it is running it only achieves ~500kh/s.
> 
> If I reboot in the 290 switch position I don't crash and I get 750kh/s.
> 
> Makes me rather worried about the stability of those extra unlocked shaders.


Mine runs better at 950/1250. I undervolt it by -44 in AB also. I can run at 1000/1500, but I only get an extra 50kh/s and it draws more power, so I thought it wasn't worth the extra stress on the cards.

Edit: yes, if your memory is running at 1250 then you will get better hashes if the core is at 950mhz than at 1000mhz. Seems counter to logic, but that's what these do.


----------



## jonnyapps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Mine runs better at 950/1250. I undervolt it by -44 in AB also. I can run at 1000/1500, but I only get an extra 50kh/s and it draws more power, so I thought it wasn't worth the extra stress on the cards.
> 
> Edit: yes, if your memory is running at 1250 then you will get better hashes if the core is at 950mhz than at 1000mhz. Seems counter to logic, but that's what these do.


Thanks again. Out of interest what hash speed do you get?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyapps*
> 
> Thanks again. Out of interest what hash speed do you get?


830 on a 290 at 950/1250

I can get 880 on the 290 at somewhere around 1000/1500. I can't remember for sure where the core was. But I had to add a bit of voltage to get the ram stable at 1500, so I settled on the lower setting instead long term since its under-clocked. Seems safer to me long term and uses less power.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> 830 on a 290 at 950/1250
> 
> I can get 880 on the 290 at somewhere around 1000/1500. I can't remember for sure where the core was. But I had to add a bit of voltage to get the ram stable at 1500, so I settled on the lower setting instead long term since its under-clocked. Seems safer to me long term and uses less power.


that's it! I am mining. where to start?

edit: nvm, i saw the thread. i pay about 18C per KH in electricity - i think. you think it will work or forget it?


----------



## airisom2

Please refer to the OP about mining. Not trying to be that guy, but I'd like to keep this thread on topic. Thanks


----------



## jonnyapps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Please refer to the OP about mining. Not trying to be that guy, but I'd like to keep this thread on topic. Thanks


Yep, apologies. Have already taken it to PM.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Please refer to the OP about mining. Not trying to be that guy, but I'd like to keep this thread on topic. Thanks


my apologies as well.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Please refer to the OP about mining. Not trying to be that guy, but I'd like to keep this thread on topic. Thanks


Yeah sorry. I wasn't paying attention to which thread I was on. Thought I was on the mining thread. Oh well.


----------



## airisom2

No hard feels







Thanks for understanding.


----------



## briggs1337

Can this be unlocked?

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: FC000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8040005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briggs1337*
> 
> Can this be unlocked?
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: FC000005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8040005 RD2: 00000000


no

but it is odd you have 2 801's and 2 different ones ?


----------



## velocityx

its unbelievable

265 pages of this and people still ask, and what's more crazy, people still answer ;d


----------



## CriticalHit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyapps*
> 
> Has anyone noticed instability on unlocked cards?
> Mine, unlocked, crashes frequently when mining - usually with a garbled pink screen.
> When it is running it only achieves ~500kh/s.
> 
> If I reboot in the 290 switch position I don't crash and I get 750kh/s.
> 
> Makes me rather worried about the stability of those extra unlocked shaders.


*raises hand*
yep, over here...

is the garbled pink screen in like a checkboard pattern? if so , thats the same crash as i get when in 290x mode that happens randomly .. the performance is better, but the cards are more unstable. im waiting on new BIOS before i try again.


----------



## airisom2

Have you tried raising the vcore a bit? The 290X may be using more efficient chips than the 290 with 290X chips. Slightly raising the vcore or powertune might fix it.


----------



## jonnyapps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalHit*
> 
> *raises hand*
> yep, over here...
> 
> is the garbled pink screen in like a checkboard pattern? if so , thats the same crash as i get when in 290x mode that happens randomly .. the performance is better, but the cards are more unstable. im waiting on new BIOS before i try again.


From the reading I've done it seems each card has its own setup needs which take a lot of trial and error. There's an extensive thread on here about it (can't link as I'm on my phone). I intend to keep trying before getting too concerned but if there's a silent killer out there it's those vrm temps so even if you get stable keep an eye on them.


----------



## merred

Both Saphire R9 290 TRI-X OC have arrived.

Hynix memory, locked.


----------



## psyside

Unlockable? sorry i'm a bit confused about this..

Sapphire 290 Tri X


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> its unbelievable
> 
> 265 pages of this and people still ask, and what's more crazy, people still answer ;d


Sorry but i don't know if both columns should be correct or only one? Because i got same numbers for RA2 as in the starting post.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> 
> 
> Unlockable? sorry i'm a bit confused about this..
> 
> Sapphire 290 Tri X


No, that card is locked. Hawaii info has to show only F800 in the left column for it to unlock. Anything else is locked.


----------



## psyside

Thanks, that's what i thought but wasn't sure.

I knew my card won't unlock, as i have bad luck with oc and this things generally


----------



## Matt-Matt

I'm back again and from the last few pages of the thread I am definite in that mine doesn't unlock unfortunately.

Just a quick question though, I have an older version of afterburner which allows me to set the core/RAM/Fan speeds, but not the voltage. Would you guys assume that it's because I have an older version that it doesn't work?

To add I can't do 1000MHz on stock voltage


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I'm back again and from the last few pages of the thread I am definite in that mine doesn't unlock unfortunately.
> 
> Just a quick question though, I have an older version of afterburner which allows me to set the core/RAM/Fan speeds, but not the voltage. Would you guys assume that it's because I have an older version that it doesn't work?
> 
> To add I can't do 1000MHz on stock voltage


Yes, you need to use AB Beta 17 or 18 for voltage control.


----------



## RaphLYC

from now on dont get the powercolor r9~290 reference i bought two and they both are amd reference cars its just a reference design but it doesnt got the amd logo on the pcb


----------



## DullBoi

LF R29F

I got two too.

Front








Back









Its nice since there will be a 8GB variant in the future!









Both max out at 1060/1455Mhz without additional power and its Hynix rams


----------



## Gero2013

Hey guys happy (belated) new year!









So...any cards still unlocking or is are the good times over?

btw you guys think a 550W PSU is good enough for OCing a 290X up to 1200MHz ? Rest of system as per sig (except no 670 anymore)


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DullBoi*
> 
> LF R29F
> 
> Its nice since there will be a 8GB variant in the future!


Why do you think so?


----------



## DullBoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Why do you think so?


On the first picture right of the LF R29F coding there is a tickbox 4G(black dot) which is mine and 8G tickbox which I believe should be there 8GB variant.


----------



## gengstapo

Hello bro

A little help would be appreciate
Is this unlocked?



Thanks!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gengstapo*
> 
> Hello bro
> 
> A little help would be appreciate
> Is this unlocked?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


No, it is locked.


----------



## gengstapo

Thanks for the replied
Lastime Im using RBE to mods my raddy
Seems current version not support the R9 290
Is there any similar software/ app doing the same job as RBE?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DullBoi*
> 
> On the first picture right of the LF R29F coding there is a tickbox 4G(black dot) which is mine and 8G tickbox which I believe should be there 8GB variant.


Unlikely for a desktop card. Its probably for a Firepro series card. Though I could be wrong.


----------



## blade4246

Received my XFX today.


----------



## Derpinheimer

:O Unlockables coming out again?

Markups must have made 290x sales collapse again..


----------



## agarabaghi

MEssed a bit with my 290, got it to 840 with 950 / 1500

My 290x is still disapointing me at 900 / 1500 only doing 865


----------



## illectronic

I have gpu0 at 780kh, gpu1 at 735kh, and gpu2 at 600kh. I have a 1200w thermaltake psu and there is plenty of cooling. Anyone know what can be causing this? Here is my cgminer config:
http://pastebin.com/r3g9NZ12


----------



## airisom2

Just to reiterate:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Please refer to the OP about mining. Not trying to be that guy, but I'd like to keep this thread on topic. Thanks


The following threads are more suitable for mining discussion:

290 and 290X Litecoin Mining Performance

[Official] BitCoin LiteCoin DigitalCoin And all crypto currencies Club And General Information...


----------



## Gero2013

MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,20 .....+200mv will get hot with stock cooling

hey guys, these commands, how do I get them to work with AB18?
AB 18 allows me to set voltage via the GUI but only up to 100mV. I think it overrides the command above..
is there a way to find out what is set in AB in terms of voltage?

I'm on the XFX Uber ROM btw.


----------



## Ized

Not many unlock reports now.

Is the fun over?

Thinking hard about RMAing my coil whine machine


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,20 .....+200mv will get hot with stock cooling
> 
> hey guys, these commands, how do I get them to work with AB18?
> AB 18 allows me to set voltage via the GUI but only up to 100mV. I think it overrides the command above..
> is there a way to find out what is set in AB in terms of voltage?
> 
> I'm on the XFX Uber ROM btw.


You have to run them from the command line, of course, but also the AB GUI doesn't change, it will still say 0 to 100mV but it is actually providing 100 to 200mV. You need to watch the voltage to see the difference. You can either turn on voltage monitoring in AB or use GPU-z to watch the voltages.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You have to run them from the command line, of course, but also the AB GUI doesn't change, it will still say 0 to 100mV but it is actually providing 100 to 200mV. You need to watch the voltage to see the difference. You can either turn on voltage monitoring in AB or use GPU-z to watch the voltages.


huh is that how it works? I read that the GUI instantly overrides the command line setting as soon as you touch the voltage slider.

You have to change
/wi*4*,30,8d,xx to */wi6,30,8d,20* then it works again.

Btw I just put on a Accelero Xtreme 3 on my 290 but the VRM1 temp shot to 121C during Valley.... with the reference cooler that didn't happen. Do you know where the VRM1 is located?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> huh is that how it works? I read that the GUI instantly overrides the command line setting as soon as you touch the voltage slider.
> 
> You have to change
> /wi*4*,30,8d,xx to */wi6,30,8d,20* then it works again.
> 
> Btw I just put on a Accelero Xtreme 3 on my 290 but the VRM1 temp shot to 121C during Valley.... with the reference cooler that didn't happen. Do you know where the VRM1 is located?


My understanding is that the slider still works, AB is just silently adding an additional 100mV to whatever you have set. But there are different command line options, so maybe that's with a different switch or something. I haven't fooled with it much though, tried it once and then Trixx came out with +200mV support so I just switched to that.

VRM1 is the long line of VRMs near the power connector - they provide core voltage. The small group of three near the display outputs is VRM2 and is for memory. Did you put heatsinks on the VRMs?


----------



## toshevopc

Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC its locked right?

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> My understanding is that the slider still works, AB is just silently adding an additional 100mV to whatever you have set. But there are different command line options, so maybe that's with a different switch or something. I haven't fooled with it much though, tried it once and then Trixx came out with +200mV support so I just switched to that.
> 
> VRM1 is the long line of VRMs near the power connector - they provide core voltage. The small group of three near the display outputs is VRM2 and is for memory. Did you put heatsinks on the VRMs?


Ah ok. Is there actually a way to see how much AB is adding to the Voltage? Would be good to see confirmation other than GPU-Z readouts.

THanks, yes I put 3 heatsinks on the VRM1 just like in this picture!

http://media.bestofmicro.com/O/W/407840/original/AXIII-05.jpg

I did everythink like in the pic, except I didn't put heatsinks on the RAM. Is it perhaps the burn-in temps?? I mean the glue I put on the VRM1 heatsinks was really thin...


----------



## airisom2

VRM1 is the line of phases near the power connector. VRM2 is the trio of mosfets at the front for the PLL. The topmost phase on the strip of phases near the power connectors is the memory phase, while the other four are for the core. You most likely have insufficient contact with the heatsinks in that area. you can try using some string or zipties to tie around the card to compress the thermal tape to the heatsinks.

I know that VRM temps on the Accelero are good once installed correctly, better than the Tri-X, iirc.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> VRM1 is the line of phases near the power connector. VRM2 is the trio of mosfets at the front for the PLL. The topmost phase on the strip of phases near the power connectors is the memory phase, while the other four are for the core. You most likely have insufficient contact with the heatsinks in that area. you can try using some string or zipties to tie around the card to compress the thermal tape to the heatsinks.
> 
> I know that VRM temps on the Accelero are good once installed correctly, better than the Tri-X, iirc.


I literally have it setup like this including the plastic stripe that protects the electric components along VRM1.

http://media.bestofmicro.com/O/W/407840/original/AXIII-05.jpg

The heatsinks are attached with a glue, it's pasted on the bottom of the heatsinks, left to dry a bit for 2-3 minutes, and then pressed on the VRMs.
That's what also what I did, it seems to have worked on VRM2.
So is possible that there a gaps in the glue or could it be some sort of burn-in phase after all ?
I can't take the heatsinks off easily, the glue is supposed to be permanent.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> The heatsinks are attached with a glue, it's pasted on the bottom of the heatsinks, left to dry a bit for 2-3 minutes, and then pressed on the VRMs.
> That's what also what I did, it seems to have worked on VRM2.
> *So is possible that there a gaps in the glue or could it be some sort of burn-in phase after all ?*
> I can't take the heatsinks off easily, the glue is supposed to be permanent.


Both. What you can do is get something heavy to lay on top of your card to really press down on the heatsinks so that it adheres correctly, and so that all of the air trapped inside gets out. Let it stay like that for a couple hours to let it cure.


----------



## jonnyapps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> I literally have it setup like this including the plastic stripe that protects the electric components along VRM1.
> 
> http://media.bestofmicro.com/O/W/407840/original/AXIII-05.jpg
> 
> The heatsinks are attached with a glue, it's pasted on the bottom of the heatsinks, left to dry a bit for 2-3 minutes, and then pressed on the VRMs.
> That's what also what I did, it seems to have worked on VRM2.
> So is possible that there a gaps in the glue or could it be some sort of burn-in phase after all ?
> I can't take the heatsinks off easily, the glue is supposed to be permanent.


I did a similar install but with a Gelid Icy Vision. Was utterly paranoid about VRM1 temps, monitored them constantly. Had them sustained at 80C under mining load.
The other day whilst completely at idle (VRM1 checked an hour before to be 33C) my PC shut off and gave out an acrid smell.

Checked my VRM1 strip and POP one of them had blown.



With regards to previous posts - it is mentioned that vrm2 is easier to successfully cool and I can corroborate this - my temps never stray over 55C under heavy load on those chips.

I have a 'prototype' heatsink on its way to me from Gelid for vrm1 as their current one isn't long enough to be mounted properly. Sadly, it's a bit late for me now.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> Ah ok. Is there actually a way to see how much AB is adding to the Voltage? Would be good to see confirmation other than GPU-Z readouts.


Only way to know is to check it at stock, then apply the voltage offset and check it again using either AB or GPU-z. The offset is applied even at idle, so it should be easy to check.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyapps*
> 
> I have a 'prototype' heatsink on its way to me from Gelid for vrm1 as their current one isn't long enough to be mounted properly. Sadly, it's a bit late for me now.


You can get the heatsink to fit on there. What you have to do is you have to get a dremel and drill out the holes so that it's closer to the edge of the heatsink. Don't make the hole too big or the included screws won't fall through the hole. Then, you get some sandpaper, and sand down each raised section on either end of the heatsink. With it like that, my VRMs never went above 80C at 1.4v/150% powertune when gaming.

EDIT: Here's some pics of mine before I got rid of it:


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Both. What you can do is get something heavy to lay on top of your card to really press down on the heatsinks so that it adheres correctly, and so that all of the air trapped inside gets out. Let it stay like that for a couple hours to let it cure.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyapps*
> 
> I did a similar install but with a Gelid Icy Vision. Was utterly paranoid about VRM1 temps, monitored them constantly. Had them sustained at 80C under mining load.
> The other day whilst completely at idle (VRM1 checked an hour before to be 33C) my PC shut off and gave out an acrid smell.
> Checked my VRM1 strip and POP one of them had blown.
> With regards to previous posts - it is mentioned that vrm2 is easier to successfully cool and I can corroborate this - my temps never stray over 55C under heavy load on those chips.
> I have a 'prototype' heatsink on its way to me from Gelid for vrm1 as their current one isn't long enough to be mounted properly. Sadly, it's a bit late for me now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Only way to know is to check it at stock, then apply the voltage offset and check it again using either AB or GPU-z. The offset is applied even at idle, so it should be easy to check.


thanks for the quick reply guys, so I had a look at the card and the cooler again last night just after turning off the PC, 2 fans were spinning, but the right one wasn't!!!

I didn't have time to check last night, but when I tried turning on the PC this morning I heard a scraping / kackling noise so I shut down the system immediately.....

I tried to spin the fan manually but it wasn't turning properly and giving me the chafing noise. So I'll take it all out tonight and have a look at what is causing the problem.
So odd, last night under Valley stress the noise wasn't there for 2 consecutive runs.

Isn't it strange that the graphics card lets the VRM go up to 125C without throttling or artifacting ? I mean will it let the temp go up until it burns?


----------



## airisom2

Well, the VRMs are rated at 150C, so the card would probably either blow up, shut off, or black screen if it gets that high. Then again, jonnyapps' 290 blew while at a constant 80C (?), so I wouldn't dare let the VRMs pass that temperature.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Well, the VRMs are rated at 150C, so the card would probably either blow up, shut off, or black screen if it gets that high. Then again, jonnyapps' 290 blew while at a constant 80C (?), so I wouldn't dare let the VRMs pass that temperature.


holy smokes, at 80C? was it perhaps a card of poor build / exception? Or I mean the VRM could have blown for a number of reasons, no?

about the chafing noise of the fan, any idea what could have caused it? i had a look this morning, did not seem that anything got caught in there....
and like I say last night it seems it wasn't turning at all (which is probably why VRM1 got so hot, it's exactly between the middle fan and the right fan.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Well, the VRMs are rated at 150C, so the card would probably either blow up, shut off, or black screen if it gets that high. Then again, jonnyapps' 290 blew while at a constant 80C (?), so I wouldn't dare let the VRMs pass that temperature.


I thought it was 105C, not 150C. I've never heard 150C before.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> holy smokes, at 80C? was it perhaps a card of poor build / exception? Or I mean the VRM could have blown for a number of reasons, no?
> 
> about the chafing noise of the fan, any idea what could have caused it? i had a look this morning, did not seem that anything got caught in there....
> and like I say last night it seems it wasn't turning at all (which is probably why VRM1 got so hot, it's exactly between the middle fan and the right fan.


Well, jonnyapps should be able to explain that in much greater detail than I can. I'm just guessing that it blew at 80C, but I could be completely wrong, and I'm not going to go off putting words in his mouth









Those are cheap fans on that cooler. It could be a combination of bad bearings, poor wiring, poor contact with the fan system on the heatsink, and signal interference. I remember on my Gelid, the first day the fans worked perfectly fine, and then the next day, there was a buzzing sound coming from the fan over the VRMs, and since the fans have a pretty spartan way of hooking themselves to the heatsink, the vibrations created from that made it even worse.

I've learned my lesson with aftermarket coolers...no more for me. Too much hassle.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I thought it was 105C, not 150C. I've never heard 150C before.


http://ec.irf.com/v6/en/US/adirect/ir?cmd=catProductDetailFrame&productID=IRF6811STRPBF
http://ec.irf.com/v6/en/US/adirect/ir?cmd=catProductDetailFrame&productID=IRF6894MTRPBF

Tj Max is 150C, though at that temperature, the efficiency of the VRMs drop drastically, and it won't be able to give the card enough power. The rated amperage will drop the higher the temps are, which means less overclocking headroom the higher the temps are, and the less allowable power available.

Taken off of the datasheets of the first hyperlink:


So, if you're sporting a 1.4v overclock, don't let the VRMs get past 75C. Or, if you have a 1.2v overclock, don't let them get past 105C. This is just a general statement, though. There are a lot more variables that aren't accounted for in these graphs (the other gazillion components on the graphics card and QC variances), and they will undoubtedly influence the true limits to a slight degree, but this still serves as a great reference, seeing as there's no other concrete numbers out there except your typical "don't go above 1.2v for 24/7 usage" comment.

I'm still learning on how all of this stuff works, so I can't really give out a definite answer or explanation for how VRMs and whatnot work yet.


----------



## jonnyapps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Well, jonnyapps should be able to explain that in much greater detail than I can. I'm just guessing that it blew at 80C, but I could be completely wrong, and I'm not going to go off putting words in his mouth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are cheap fans on that cooler. It could be a combination of bad bearings, poor wiring, poor contact with the fan system on the heatsink, and signal interference. I remember on my Gelid, the first day the fans worked perfectly fine, and then the next day, there was a buzzing sound coming from the fan over the VRMs, and since the fans have a pretty spartan way of hooking themselves to the heatsink, the vibrations created from that made it even worse.
> 
> I've learned my lesson with aftermarket coolers...no more for me. Too much hassle.


I've been going over it trying to work out how/why it happened but can't reach a confident conclusion.

It should have been idle so 30c on vrm1 when it happened. But perhaps there was something running in the background that I forgot about ramping up the temps...

Perhaps it shorted somehow...

Weirdest thing is the card still works.

It was also running on the 290 bios so arguably isn't to do with unlocking.

If it was overheating and they bother to install thermal diodes in the vrm then why on earth wouldn't it shut down before blowing?

Anyway, I have a separate thread on Here regarding this but wanted to pop in and make everyone aware of this. Hopefully it's down to my human error but if you're unlocking/modding keep an eye on those vrms!

EDIT - the 'prototype' arrived today. I'll install it and check general VRM temps and let people know if it's effective.


----------



## agarabaghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> huh is that how it works? I read that the GUI instantly overrides the command line setting as soon as you touch the voltage slider.
> 
> You have to change
> /wi*4*,30,8d,xx to */wi6,30,8d,20* then it works again.
> 
> Btw I just put on a Accelero Xtreme 3 on my 290 but the VRM1 temp shot to 121C during Valley.... with the reference cooler that didn't happen. Do you know where the VRM1 is located?


There is a quote from an AMD rep saying VRM1 temps can go up to 100 - 120C without issue.... Not sure how much i trust that, but they also say the 290x can run at 95*C all day.

I have mine on a waterblock, and running 100% mining these are my temps:

GPU0: 52*C
VRM1: 72*C
VRM2: 48*C

Im happy with those temps under a full load, I also have a 290 right below it still on air, which im sure if heating everything else up in the case. As soon as both are on water I will report back.


----------



## zerokool_3211

well i just flashed my Sapphire BF4 290 to a 290X Sapphire Bios that i got from someone off here, and it was a success...i went up a whole 1000 points in 3dmark

but now i cant get it to mine over 800KH/s which before i was mining @ 880KH/s

anyone have any idea?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> well i just flashed my Sapphire BF4 290 to a 290X Sapphire Bios that i got from someone off here, and it was a success...i went up a whole 1000 points in 3dmark
> 
> but now i cant get it to mine over 800KH/s which before i was mining @ 880KH/s
> 
> anyone have any idea?


did the shaders actually change?


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> did the shaders actually change?


yes...it unlocked and like i said performance is a lot better except mining....from 8675 to 9687 in the new 3DMark


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> yes...it unlocked and like i said performance is a lot better except mining....from 8675 to 9687 in the new 3DMark


just checking, cause some people think stuff unlocked and it didn't

Also what core/mem ratio were you using b4 the unlock? core goes up to 1k which might not be a good ratio for mining.

Some 290/x's like closer to 920/1500 and some like 1010/1500 for max hash


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> just checking, cause some people think stuff unlocked and it didn't
> 
> Also what core/mem ratio were you using b4 the unlock? core goes up to 1k which might not be a good ratio for mining.
> 
> Some 290/x's like closer to 920/1500 and some like 1010/1500 for max hash


before i was mining with 35960 thread concurrency and 1000 core / 1500 mem

i have tried those settings again, also does flashing the bios change everything, like which thread concurrency is best to mine and and everything?


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> before i was mining with 35960 thread concurrency and 1000 core / 1500 mem
> 
> i have tried those settings again, also does flashing the bios change everything, like which thread concurrency is best to mine and and everything?


Give this a try

Work Size 512

Thread Concurrency 28152

914 core 1500 memory


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> before i was mining with 35960 thread concurrency and 1000 core / 1500 mem
> 
> i have tried those settings again, also does flashing the bios change everything, like which thread concurrency is best to mine and and everything?


Possibly, and probably; but if you don't have hynix vram you must lower the core clock for maximum hashing.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I thought it was 105C, not 150C. I've never heard 150C before.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Well, the VRMs are rated at 150C, so the card would probably either blow up, shut off, or black screen if it gets that high. Then again, jonnyapps' 290 blew while at a constant 80C (?), so I wouldn't dare let the VRMs pass that temperature.


Thanks guys ! It was all due to a cable touching one of the fans!
After I moved the cable the fan ran fine and the VRM1 temps drastically dropped! Low 70s while OCing iwth an open case and low 80s with a closed case.
However, BF4 is not stable at 1100MHz / 150% power target. Is that BF4 or unstable OC? It's always that DX_Device Hung error.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> before i was mining with 35960 thread concurrency and 1000 core / 1500 mem
> i have tried those settings again, also does flashing the bios change everything, like which thread concurrency is best to mine and and everything?


You will probably get more advice in these two threads, which are dedicated to mining

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398219/official-bitcoin-litecoin-digitalcoin-and-all-crypto-currencies-club-and-general-information-thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1437876/290-and-290x-litecoin-mining-performance


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> Thanks guys ! It was all due to a cable touching one of the fans!
> After I moved the cable the fan ran fine and the VRM1 temps drastically dropped! Low 70s while OCing iwth an open case and low 80s with a closed case.
> However, BF4 is not stable at 1100MHz / 150% power target. Is that BF4 or unstable OC? It's always that DX_Device Hung error.


The DX error seems to be overclock related, I always get it when the clock is too high. Try bumping the core voltage a little, +25mV or so.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The DX error seems to be overclock related, I always get it when the clock is too high. Try bumping the core voltage a little, +25mV or so.


On BF4?
The OC is stable in Valley, how come it's not stable under BF4 ? It's less load surely?
Ok I'll bump it up a little, although I need to rewire the fans in my case first because my VRM1 is still to hot for my liking at 1100+ OCs. When I had an open case it was 10C cooler so hopefully the fans will take off some of that heat. Are you able to run BF4 with OC?


----------



## Forceman

No, BF4 is more stressful than Valley, or pretty much anything else. I can run it overclocked, but I need more core voltage for BF4 than for anything else.


----------



## CriticalHit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> On BF4?
> The OC is stable in Valley, how come it's not stable under BF4 ? It's less load surely?


valley isnt that great stability tester... just a bench

i found heaven and firestrike are more likely to show you glitches / crash out before valley will... i personally have found if card can loop heaven for more than an hour , the OC should be OK .. ( do extreme tesselation etc )

edit: my cards unlocked to 290X can't pass the heaven test - crap out anywhere between 15minutes - 45 minutes even at stock..


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalHit*
> 
> valley isnt that great stability tester... just a bench
> 
> i found heaven and firestrike are more likely to show you glitches / crash out before valley will... i personally have found if card can loop heaven for more than an hour , the OC should be OK .. ( do extreme tesselation etc )
> 
> edit: my cards unlocked to 290X can't pass the heaven test - crap out anywhere between 15minutes - 45 minutes even at stock..


gotcha, ok I'll run Heaven then!


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> No, BF4 is more stressful than Valley, or pretty much anything else. I can run it overclocked, but I need more core voltage for BF4 than for anything else.


Ok ty for that info, I'll try to run Heaven as suggested and then apply it to BF4. But BF4 crashes only after 20mins and obviously I don't like it crashing in the middle of a game


----------



## AlDyer

So this isn't unlockable, is it?

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8080005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## Loktar Ogar

I agree that Heaven benchmark is more stressful than Valley and i cannot run my stable OC in Valley







. Same goes with BF4 and Firestrike... I need to bump up the voltage to remove those artifacts but it was a good stress test since i only play BF4.


----------



## shellshocked

Hi,

First time poster. I purchased two XFX 290s on the weekend. Using Hawaii Info I obtain the following:

Compatible adapters detected: 2
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x00000000
RA1: 00000000 RA2: 00000000
RB1: 00000000 RB2: 00000000
RC1: 00000000 RC2: 00000000
RD1: 00000000 RD2: 00000000

I know one is locked and one is unlocked.

However what I noticed in GPU-Z is that the unlocked card already has 2816 shaders available. Should I still flash it with a 290X Bios or should I just overclock it.



Also should I keep the locked 290 or sell it? Would it make any difference in performance to run them in Crossfire with a different number of shaders but overclocked?


----------



## airisom2

That card is locked. GPU-Z has a bug of showing incorrect shaders in crossfire setups.


----------



## ZRTApocalypse

First time poster but a long time browser of info. I read up on the Bios flashing back in November but never looked again. I just looked and my Sapphire card looks promising.

RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

Hopefully I can get it to a 290x. I bought it back at launch with a promo code for $380. Any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## synergon

Mine Sapphire r9 290 tri x

locked







((

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## Judgment

Three Powercolor R290 BF4's arrived today. All of them are locked Elpidas

At least there is no coil whine.


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZRTApocalypse*
> 
> First time poster but a long time browser of info. I read up on the Bios flashing back in November but never looked again. I just looked and my Sapphire card looks promising.
> 
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> Hopefully I can get it to a 290x. I bought it back at launch with a promo code for $380. Any tips would be appreciated!


looks like we had the same batch....i got mine for the same price with promo and it is a sapphire as well, was also unlockable and i had no issues with mine at all, and got a large performance increase as well with the flash...good luck to you


----------



## ZRTApocalypse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> looks like we had the same batch....i got mine for the same price with promo and it is a sapphire as well, was also unlockable and i had no issues with mine at all, and got a large performance increase as well with the flash...good luck to you


Which bios did you use for your flash?


----------



## pcman66441

My Asus 290 shows flashed to the Powercolor bios with 1030 as default clock instead of 940. I'm still getting about same performance but hey it worked!


----------



## pcman66441

I just ran that ShaderToyMark and score is 265 44fps 60 seconds 1920x998 res. I had 3dBench but it was infected so corrupted. I uninstalled it, got to get it back and see how it performs on that last stress test. I was only up to 14fps max res.


----------



## Tyzing

Hey guys can yall help me out. I tried flashing and it wouldnt unlock so I went back to stock...but I think something is wonky with my card because no matter what machine I put it in the OpenCL is always different from the ADL. I've been working on trying to fix this for weeks, I reformatted my HDD and uninstalled and reinstalled drivers....still nothing which tells me its something to do with my card. When by itself it runs really well.

Here's an example:


----------



## ZRTApocalypse

Success!


----------



## veedubfreak

So what is the consensus on best bios for these cards? Right now I'm running the XFX 290x bios on mine.


----------



## sirbaili

I have successfully flashed my asus r9-290 to r9 290x



Performance Wise Synthetic Benchmarks sees about 10-15 percent improvement - Games Wise may 5-7%.


----------



## nightfox

I am so unlucky









2x XFX cannot unlock according to this:



Does anybody tried flashing it? ^_^ even if it is locked?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> I am so unlucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2x XFX cannot unlock according to this:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody tried flashing it? ^_^ even if it is locked?


People have. It either causes black screens until you flash it back, or it just increases the clock speeds. Really no point in flashing it if it is locked, just overclock it with AB.


----------



## rationalthinking

Hawaii Info returned this disappointing news. Guess I'll sell for the ASUS 290X DCU2,
Quote:


> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8400005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## veedubfreak

Just a quick quandry. I added a third unlocked 290 to my system. Why did my computer suddenly decide that gpu2 is the primary card for any game that doesn't use crossfire. Before I added the third card, this was gpu1, the new card became gpu1 and this card became gpu2. What kind of insanity is going on with my computer.

Also, why doesn't the unigine benchmark use all 3 card?


----------



## N8DGR840

Thanks for the guide.

However, I joined just to make this post.

I have (5) Gigabyte R9 290 GV-R929D5-4GD-B as seen here: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/148898/gigabyte-r9290-4096-131003.html
According to the hawaii.exe program, the card should qualify for the upgrade with all the right numbers in the right places. I also noticed mine had the hynix ram.

I tried to flash according to the instructions but on reboot, the monitor went into a choma.

I flipped the switch back towards the exhaust side of the card (not sure if this is "uber" or not) and it works again.


----------



## beonfilms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N8DGR840*
> 
> Thanks for the guide.
> 
> However, I joined just to make this post.
> 
> I have (5) Gigabyte R9 290 GV-R929D5-4GD-B as seen here: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/148898/gigabyte-r9290-4096-131003.html
> According to the hawaii.exe program, the card should qualify for the upgrade with all the right numbers in the right places. I also noticed mine had the hynix ram.
> 
> I tried to flash according to the instructions but on reboot, the monitor went into a choma.
> 
> I flipped the switch back towards the exhaust side of the card (not sure if this is "uber" or not) and it works again.


Try to flash it with a different rom. If that doesn't work then your card is probably not able to unlock.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N8DGR840*
> 
> Thanks for the guide.
> 
> However, I joined just to make this post.
> 
> I have (5) Gigabyte R9 290 GV-R929D5-4GD-B as seen here: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/148898/gigabyte-r9290-4096-131003.html
> According to the hawaii.exe program, the card should qualify for the upgrade with all the right numbers in the right places. I also noticed mine had the hynix ram.
> 
> I tried to flash according to the instructions but on reboot, the monitor went into a choma.
> 
> I flipped the switch back towards the exhaust side of the card (not sure if this is "uber" or not) and it works again.


Your motherboard most likely doesn't support mismatched ids for graphics cards. Try using the PT1T bios to see if it works (modified 290x PT1 bios with 290 SSID).


----------



## moroznah

Sapphire serials:
181341 901556 unlocked to r9 290x with Sapphire BF4 BIOS, bad Elpida memory won't clock to 1500MHz
181346 005767 locked, good Elpida memory @1500MHz
181346 008656 locked, good Elpida memory @1500MHz
181346 005862 locked, good Elpida memory @1500MHz

First one is from an old batch, bought in december. Next three are recent (2 weeks ago).
Will test 4 more Gigabytes in a week, when i get to the mining site.
Thanks a lot for the info!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N8DGR840*
> 
> Thanks for the guide.
> 
> However, I joined just to make this post.
> 
> I have (5) Gigabyte R9 290 GV-R929D5-4GD-B as seen here: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/148898/gigabyte-r9290-4096-131003.html
> According to the hawaii.exe program, the card should qualify for the upgrade with all the right numbers in the right places. I also noticed mine had the hynix ram.
> 
> I tried to flash according to the instructions but on reboot, the monitor went into a choma.
> 
> I flipped the switch back towards the exhaust side of the card (not sure if this is "uber" or not) and it works again.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Your motherboard most likely doesn't support mismatched ids for graphics cards. Try using the PT1T bios to see if it works (modified 290x PT1 bios with 290 SSID).
Click to expand...

That is correct i found that when i flashed say a PT1 bios on to a giga card changed m/board from asus to giga . Giga board was confused didnt recognise cards bios .
Cheeky bugger that bios . Or once again crappy UP4 giga board . Typical


----------



## N8DGR840

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That is correct i found that when i flashed say a PT1 bios on to a giga card changed m/board from asus to giga . Giga board was confused didnt recognise cards bios .
> Cheeky bugger that bios . Or once again crappy UP4 giga board . Typical


Sorry guys I couldn't read last night. The hawaii info program shows the wrong code on my cards so they are NOT unlockable :/


----------



## ivanlabrie

The 290 I have isn't unlockable but I'd like to know if there is a PT1 style bios for a regular 290.
I'd need the no throttling function for mining...been having a hard time.


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> The 290 I have isn't unlockable but I'd like to know if there is a PT1 style bios for a regular 290.
> I'd need the no throttling function for mining...been having a hard time.


hi javier ask him. Greetings Argentina


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> The 290 I have isn't unlockable but I'd like to know if there is a PT1 style bios for a regular 290.
> I'd need the no throttling function for mining...been having a hard time.


You can use a 290x bios on a locked 290. The benefits of the PT1 bios carry over, bar the shaders and whatnot being unlocked. If that doesn't work for you, then you can try the PT1T bios which is basically a PT1 bios for 290s. Just keep in mind that your power consumption will increase a good bit with the PT series bioses.


----------



## magicdave26

Locked too by the looks of it

--
Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1462:3081
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## bleachwave

saphhire r9 290 tri-x oc LOCKED

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8400005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## N8DGR840

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> I remember I used to OC my old reference 6970 CF but their temps never went over 75C and clocks didnt throttle. Here with reference 290's i'm having problems keeping them from throttling in stock so I prolly wont OC them until they go under water. seems kinda pointless to OC and increase temps only to have throttling right?


If your 290 is unlockable, you can use programs like MSI Afterburner to undervolt, underclock, and lower temps, not just overclock. I think it's worth finding out! Could save you the money and time to do a water cooled setup


----------



## Kalasheg

Hi 2 all from Russia!

Thanks for a nice guide.

XFX R9-290A-ENBC
Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

Unlock Successful.


----------



## Chrisoldinho

If anyone is willing to part with one of their R290 (unlocked cards) for a respectable price PM me, I am based in the UK


----------



## VytasBCN

R9strange2816.gif 26k .gif file


R92816default.jpg 422k .jpg file
Hello, Guys!

I have just bought *4 Powercolor R290 OC BF4 Edition* cards.

Just managed to put two of them together and found this:

Compatible adapters detected: 2
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1787:2343
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1787:2343
Memory config: 0x00000000
RA1: 00000000 RA2: 00000000
RB1: 00000000 RB2: 00000000
RC1: 00000000 RC2: 00000000
RD1: 00000000 RD2: 00000000

Also I attach the image. Can someone explain??? Did not test it yet as just installed the drivers. Did not flash it either. Originals.


----------



## airisom2

GPU-Z has a bug of showing incorrect shaders in crossfire setups.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> You can use a 290x bios on a locked 290. The benefits of the PT1 bios carry over, bar the shaders and whatnot being unlocked. If that doesn't work for you, then you can try the PT1T bios which is basically a PT1 bios for 290s. Just keep in mind that your power consumption will increase a good bit with the PT series bioses.


Sorry, but I've been out of the loop for a bit, what's a PT1 BIOS?


----------



## airisom2

Most of the stuff in CCC Overdrive is gone since there are no settings for it in the bios (clockspeed and power limit is all that's left, no temperature adjustment stuff and the like), only one clockspeed (mem/core/voltage) setting (1000/1250/1.2v all day long, for example), up to 2v voltage adjustment in Asus GPUTweak, and vdroop. PT3 is the same thing but with no vdroop, and PT1T is basically a PT1 bios for 290s.


----------



## VytasBCN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> GPU-Z has a bug of showing incorrect shaders in crossfire setups.


Ok, will try one by one then. The first one did not unlock and is still playing up (crashing) even with original BIOS (in the drawer now). These were 2nd and 3rd. I am planning on watercooling as they sound like F16s taking off....


----------



## THE_Shev

Hmmm shame, my Sapphire R9 290 TRI-OC came in today and gave this...........



So no







290x for me


----------



## kayawish24

i will get my 2 x Saphire R9 290´s Tommarow and i am so scared


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayawish24*
> 
> i will get my 2 x Saphire R9 290´s Tommarow and i am so scared


you should be concerned about blackscreen more so than being unable to unlock or not being able to oc well. i have not seen any 290 unlocked that can oc as high as my unlockable 290. i rather have the latter.


----------



## VytasBCN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> you should be concerned about blackscreen more so than being unable to unlock or not being able to oc well. i have not seen any 290 unlocked that can oc as high as my unlockable 290. i rather have the latter.


At the moment I have tried 3 out of four Powercolor R290 and all of them locked. I can assure the 4th one also - it is just one serial number from the others and the same batch.
But starting to OC on air, with original bios I have just tried and the first card feels well with mem at 1575 approx. I get the benchmarks on 1600 also, but did not test it for stability yet. With asus bios just crashes... Will need to look if it is that or other issues later on.


----------



## VytasBCN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Most of the stuff in CCC Overdrive is gone since there are no settings for it in the bios (clockspeed and power limit is all that's left, no temperature adjustment stuff and the like), only one clockspeed (mem/core/voltage) setting (1000/1250/1.2v all day long, for example), up to 2v voltage adjustment in Asus GPUTweak, and vdroop. PT3 is the same thing but with no vdroop, and PT1T is basically a PT1 bios for 290s.


Sorry, but which one of them is PT1T bios for R290? - I am willing to try.


----------



## kayawish24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayawish24*
> 
> i will get my 2 x Saphire R9 290´s Tommarow and i am so scared










I am so Happy today that i got my LOCKED 2 x Sapphire R9 290 Cards
















Compatible adapters detected: 2
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## bloodmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayawish24*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so Happy today that i got my LOCKED 2 x Sapphire R9 290 Cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 2
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


my card

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8020005 RD2: 00000000

I have the same readings for my NEW r9 290 tri-x this means that the card can be unlocked?


----------



## VytasBCN

It is locked, like the 4 ones I bought. But dk not worry, the difference in actual performance is just 3% or so. Just overclock it a bit.


----------



## t0lsty

msi r9 290 - locked . but with hynix mems)


----------



## subzero2379

sapphire r9 290 locked but hunix memory
just a question PT1T biow is for r9 290 or for unlock shaders to do 290x mod?
goodafternoon from greece guys


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subzero2379*
> 
> sapphire r9 290 locked but hunix memory
> just a question PT1T biow is for r9 290 or for unlock shaders to do 290x mod?
> goodafternoon from greece guys


If it says 81005 or whatever (Look at the Original Post) it's hardware locked.

It looks like less and less cards are unlocking now, unfortunately.


----------



## blade4246

Bought an opened box Gigabyte unlocked from MC today.
Also bought Asus 290 locked with Elpida, no BS tho.

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000


----------



## daiv92

Worked for me with a XFX R9 290 Black Edition (though it says Core Edition on the box, Black on the website and stock sticker)
Followed the steps on first post using the bundled ASUS BIOS. Ran Heaven 4.0 continuously for about 8 hours, had no problems.

Before


After


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daiv92*
> 
> Worked for me with a XFX R9 290 Black Edition (though it says Core Edition on the box, Black on the website and stock sticker)
> Followed the steps on first post using the bundled ASUS BIOS. Ran Heaven 4.0 continuously for about 8 hours, had no problems.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> After


It's the core edition I beleive as it's stock. Black Editions have a higher clockspeed from what I can gather, otherwise how is it any different to the core one itself.

I have the same card btw, what can yours do on the stock cooler?


----------



## subzero2379

my card dont unlocks but i want to know with pt1t bios i can unlock voltages ?


----------



## daiv92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> It's the core edition I beleive as it's stock. Black Editions have a higher clockspeed from what I can gather, otherwise how is it any different to the core one itself.
> 
> I have the same card btw, what can yours do on the stock cooler?


Yeah it came with stock clocks and it looks completely reference.
I haven't tried overclocking at all, flashed I get to around 93c under max load, which is exactly the same as what I got on the stock 290 bios, but I'm too scared to push it any further really haha, aside from not having any need too as I still run 1920x1080.


----------



## MastR

Anyone tried to flash the PT1 bios to a nonX R9 290 card? So it is possible? or PT1 bios is just for the X- cards? If you did it -> reply! Thanks!!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daiv92*
> 
> Yeah it came with stock clocks and it looks completely reference.
> I haven't tried overclocking at all, flashed I get to around 93c under max load, which is exactly the same as what I got on the stock 290 bios, but I'm too scared to push it any further really haha, aside from not having any need too as I still run 1920x1080.


Yeah, I'm on 1080P too. It just helps the minimums come up in some games i still can't 100% max (MP3...) - Sits at around 50fps at stock.

Make a custom fan profile! I have mine set to do that, sure it gets louder but it cools a lot better. I'm at 1075/1250 as I've mentioned and it only gets to 85c in games (voltage offset of +13)


----------



## jawajawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> you should be concerned about blackscreen more so than being unable to unlock or not being able to oc well. i have not seen any 290 unlocked that can oc as high as my unlockable 290. i rather have the latter.


Not sure if I got lucky or something but my card overclocks pretty well. It's an unlocked PowerColor R9 290 with a PowerColor R9 290X BIOS flashed to it. I can do 1150MHz core clock on it with something like +30mV offset in Afterburner (had to disable PowerPlay to fix black screens and hard freezes). I might be able to OC even higher than that but I haven't even had a chance to mess around with it much since I got it and found my mining configuration. I messed around a little bit with overclocking on the stock 290 BIOS and I never was able to get anything over 1100MHz to be completely stable. I don't think I ever tried overclocking with PowerPlay disabled on the stock 290 BIOS though and that may have something to do with it. Also I can do 1500MHz memory clocks all day without any problems. In fact when I mine I run a Afterburner profile with a -58mV offset with a core clock of 920MHz and 1500Mhz memory which seems to be inline with normal 290Xs from what I've read. I don't touch the Power Limit % at all either, from what I found it was ineffective on my card with both the stock 290 and flashed 290X BIOS.
I don't think I have a particularly good chip either. The reason I think this is because of two things. Firstly I was unable to even boot with the ASUS 290X BIOS, I would just get a black screen when I attempted to boot with the ASUS 290X BIOS which I think has a few differences in voltages and clocks from the PowerColor one which I think caused this problem. Secondly I have problems on both the stock 290 and 290X BIOS with PowerPlay enabled, unless I disable PowerPlay I have major stability problems from what I remember. I remember getting black screens on both BIOS's and I was unable to overclock much if at all.

I would like to know if anyone else has experimented with PowerPlay and what their findings were if they haven't already been posted.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jawajawa*
> 
> Not sure if I got lucky or something but my card overclocks pretty well. It's an unlocked PowerColor R9 290 with a PowerColor R9 290X BIOS flashed to it. I can do 1150MHz core clock on it with something like +30mV offset in Afterburner (had to disable PowerPlay to fix black screens and hard freezes). I might be able to OC even higher than that but I haven't even had a chance to mess around with it much since I got it and found my mining configuration. I messed around a little bit with overclocking on the stock 290 BIOS and I never was able to get anything over 1100MHz to be completely stable. I don't think I ever tried overclocking with PowerPlay disabled on the stock 290 BIOS though and that may have something to do with it. Also I can do 1500MHz memory clocks all day without any problems. In fact when I mine I run a Afterburner profile with a -58mV offset with a core clock of 920MHz and 1500Mhz memory which seems to be inline with normal 290Xs from what I've read. I don't touch the Power Limit % at all either, from what I found it was ineffective on my card with both the stock 290 and flashed 290X BIOS.
> I don't think I have a particularly good chip either. The reason I think this is because of two things. Firstly I was unable to even boot with the ASUS 290X BIOS, I would just get a black screen when I attempted to boot with the ASUS 290X BIOS which I think has a few differences in voltages and clocks from the PowerColor one which I think caused this problem. Secondly I have problems on both the stock 290 and 290X BIOS with PowerPlay enabled, unless I disable PowerPlay I have major stability problems from what I remember. I remember getting black screens on both BIOS's and I was unable to overclock much if at all.
> 
> I would like to know if anyone else has experimented with PowerPlay and what their findings were if they haven't already been posted.


i plan on getting another 290 and i am eyeing that powercolor. my 7970 powercolor never gave me problems but i understand they ony have one year warranty and not transferrable. your 1150 oc on a unlocked 290 is prolly equal to a 290 at 1200, so at only +30mV - that is good. mine does not unlock, like i said, so i can't tell if it will oc as good as yours. it does 1175/1500 without voltage tweaks, though, and my highest oc achieved (with a block) is 1320 on the core (prolly 1250 for a 290X) and 1620 on the mem using original bios.

as far as i know, you have to oc without powerplay. i use trixx to oc. i make sure overdrive is disabled in CCC. this thread might give you ideas . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1265543/the-amd-how-to-thread


----------



## xnotx2

Seems there is still some confusion as to the purpose of the *PT1T* bios. Originaly it was modified by me so I could boot my 290 with a 290x bios.
Some motherboards do not allow mismatched id's (example: 290x bios reporting on 290 hardware)
It has modified svid and ssid to trick the motherboard into thinking the videocard has an original 290 Bios on a 290 Card that is installed.

It can also be used on 290's that do not unlock to 290x but you still want that reduced vdroop under load on air or water is fine.
It is a modified PT1 Bios. The PT1 bios is a modified Asus 290x Bios.


----------



## BabylonDown

Is there any way to check if a card unlocks from the outside of the box? I need to know as I have the ability to buy a couple sealed cards, but would be a nice perk if I could tell if they unlocked without opening the packaging.

Thanks!


----------



## maynard14

for me sir there is xfx r9 290 version P.O on the box is more likely unlockable to 290x,.. my r9 290 is an xfx reference card, and from the search i gathered i never saw a P.O version xfx card that doesnt unlock


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> for me sir there is xfx r9 290 version P.O on the box is more likely unlockable to 290x,.. my r9 290 is an xfx reference card, and from the search i gathered i never saw a P.O version xfx card that doesnt unlock


Interesting. The 290's I am looking at are Sapphire. I should have been specific.


----------



## maynard14

ahhh i see sir,. oh im sorry sir, i dont know about the sapphire version, but i read alot that a sapphire reference card with bundle battlefield 4 has lots of unlock percentage,.. but i know that there are some sapphire with battelfield 4 that doesnt unlock...


----------



## Darklyric

Hey, I'm trying to find out where to extract this tool to.

"Download it and unzip into Memory info's folder"

Where exactly is this again


----------



## airisom2

Refer to Step 2 in the unlock guide. It has everything you need.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Refer to Step 2 in the unlock guide. It has everything you need.


Hey thanks but all i see under Step 2 is "It includes atiflash.exe, an Asus 290x rom, hp format tool, and the windows 98 boot files. It also includes Memory Info, and Hawaii Info." which the majority of is for flashing. I cant find where I saw "Download it and unzip into Memory info's folder" but is it significant?

Also i tried running the without proper placement and started having driver issues a few minutes ago, so I think I need to reinstall.









Edit: Tried HW 1.2 and ty for any help









Ah here is is http://www.overclock.net/t/1445030/is-your-r9-290-unlockable-find-out-here

and he was was saying "Hawaiiinfo must be extracted into the MemoryInfo folder as it utilizes some of its files.
Run Hawaiiinfo and observe the results."


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Hey thanks but all i see under Step 2 is "It includes atiflash.exe, an Asus 290x rom, hp format tool, and the windows 98 boot files. It also includes Memory Info, and Hawaii Info." which the majority of is for flashing. I cant find where I saw "Download it and unzip into Memory info's folder" but is it significant?
> 
> Also i tried running the without proper placement and started having driver issues a few minutes ago, so I think I need to reinstall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Tried HW 1.2 and ty for any help


Well, I'm assuming that you downloaded Hawaii Info from here, and you don't know where to put it at. You drop the .exe in the Memory Info folder since it uses the .dll files in there to allow HI hardware-level access to your card. The files (you did download it, right?) that are provided in Step 2 already have all that stuff extracted and sorted out, so all you have to do is click on Hawaii Info.

I'm not completely sure where you're coming from, but if you use the files in Step 2, you should be good.


----------



## Darklyric

http://www.overclock.net/t/1445030/is-your-r9-290-unlockable-find-out-here is where I actually got the 1.2 DL and I meant to post the trouble shooting there but must have gotten the threads confused. But I think i need to wipe drivers and start anew as it feels corrupted and crashed when i tried to start mining a few minutes ago. Also thanks and I'll try this package dl and see what happens, but I dont actually have to place it in the correct folder for it to have the privileges to operate correctly?

Just dont want to get drivers all situated again and corrupt it being hasty









Oh and + rep sir for the fast common sense.


----------



## airisom2

For the files in the guide, just run Hawaii Info. Simple as that.

If you need to uninstall and reinstall your drivers, please use Display Driver Uninstaller. Excellent program, and I've never had any problems with it.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Is there any way to check if a card unlocks from the outside of the box? I need to know as I have the ability to buy a couple sealed cards, but would be a nice perk if I could tell if they unlocked without opening the packaging.
> 
> Thanks!


I think that the V 1.0's have a higher chance to unlock... I'm not sure, there's no real guarantee either way.


----------



## Darklyric

Compatible adapters detected: 2
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

...Sucks, but thanks for the help.

Also is there a way to see the second card as well?
And here's my cards (XFX ref)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150683


----------



## AlexTrebek

worked on a refurb saphire 21227-00-40G
Thanks!


----------



## Lolfull

Just got this on my MSI R9 290. Its the second one. Is it unlockable? I haven't heard too much success from MSI cards. Sapphire card is locked though







.


----------



## Gero2013

anyone having problem with BSODs related to atikmdag.sys?


----------



## radik777

XFX 290 947MHz ver 1.1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8100005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

XFX 290 Stock OC 980MHz ver 1.1
Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8020005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

bios
first
https://mega.co.nz/#!yZ9XVapJ!YN0eNCN6j3PTpiJTywcaREvHGwpPjyOKfd0WIbh7HXA
second
https://mega.co.nz/#!3BtVza5Y!JQ042GyAqjdz4Oz3ROxGCFmg9oSN5TUQ6UnxklwxGpg


----------



## BabylonDown

I also have a XFX Ver 1.1 I may be able to grab. What are the chances of this being unlockable?


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> I also have a XFX Ver 1.1 I may be able to grab. What are the chances of this being unlockable?


i have seen version 1.0 50/50 unlockable, i have seen success unlock and some lock,.. but never seen a P.0 version that doesnt unlock


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lolfull*
> 
> Just got this on my MSI R9 290. Its the second one. Is it unlockable? I haven't heard too much success from MSI cards. Sapphire card is locked though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Check the OP (opening post) and it will tell you immediately which unlock and which don't.


----------



## minerman

Could you tell more specifically how you found out what to read by looking at Linux drver sources?

Is it possible to read these values from Linux from example, from X server logs, via /sys or /proc-filesystem or something else?


----------



## ultimo1337

Gigabyte 290 with windforce 3 cooler

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1458:228F
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8040005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Is it avaible to unlock?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultimo1337*
> 
> Gigabyte 290 with windforce 3 cooler
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1458:228F
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8040005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> Is it avaible to unlock?


Nope.


----------



## ultimo1337

Aah too bad, thx anyway!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultimo1337*
> 
> Aah too bad, thx anyway!


just oc your 290 50 - 70 Mhz more you get an X.


----------



## ultimo1337

OCing doesn't give me the extra Shading units ^_^


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minerman*
> 
> Could you tell more specifically how you found out what to read by looking at Linux drver sources?
> 
> Is it possible to read these values from Linux from example, from X server logs, via /sys or /proc-filesystem or something else?


This is explained in the opening post (post # 1) and how to get this screen:

Run Hawaii Info. If the numbers don't look like either one of these, then your card is locked. Any results other than the results below means your card is locked. Your Hawaii Info results HAS to match either one of these in order for your card to be unlocked to a 290X.
More info on Hawaii Info HERE.

Code:

RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

Code:

RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000

When you do this you will know what you have.


----------



## THE_Shev

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: FA000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Some strange result for RA1???


----------



## minerman

This is not the information I asked.
I would need Windows and/or DOS to run Hawaii info.
I have neither on the machines having the cards but have Linux on them instead.

So, how to get the same information without booting into another operating system and/or moving the cards?

In the original post, it is said, that the author of the tool looked at Linux sources to read the information. Thus, I assume it is possible to do this from Linux as it is.


----------



## hks215

msi 290 gaming
how about this 1

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1462:3081
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8400005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## hks215

on window 8.1 6bit


----------



## hks215

64bit


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Subbed.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultimo1337*
> 
> OCing doesn't give me the extra Shading units ^_^


not many unlocked 290s beat my 290. as a matter of fact, i have not seen one.


----------



## CriticalHit

Just as an update, is anyone running consistently as unlocked 290x experiencing any degradation issues like XFX were claiming were occuring after constant use for several weeks ?

Ill probably switch back to 290x mode if everyone is doing OK, and do further stability testing on latest drivers.


----------



## Forceman

Mine's been running unlocked since November and I haven't seen any degradation. I think that was just XFX trying to discourage people from buying 290s instead of 290Xs.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Mine's been running unlocked since November and I haven't seen any degradation. I think that was just XFX trying to discourage people from buying 290s instead of 290Xs.


mine is still 290 mode ehe,, coz im concern about the heat,.. im still waiting for vrm heatsinks and buy adn g10 and nzxt kraken then i will use it as 290


----------



## blade4246

Just flashed Asus.rom, XFX R9290AENFC & Gigabyte GV-R929D5-4GD-B









XFX R9 290





Gigabyte R9 290


----------



## CriticalHit

Back in 290x mode testing again ... Benched / stressed GPUs all afternoon at 1920x1080 .. Stable

5760x1080 in heaven caused instant crash though ( the noisy pinkish checkerboard I see most often )

Thinking a lot of instability is caused by running 3 screens.. even at stock 290 that crash would occur - just not instantly...

edit:I have increased power limit and helps heaven run longer, (+25 power limit ) not 100% stable but OK i think .... it only really crashing in eyefinity ( + heaven ) so far though so i cant figure out if its a card issue or driver issue.


----------



## gd06

So I flashed a xfx XFX R9-290A-ENBC successfully...fully unlocked on asus 290x bios. Fully able to adjust voltage and its stable as well.

Now I just have to find a way to get my power consumption down on this system...its hash rate is fine but the fan is annoying on these reference cards...hoping i don't have to buy a non-reference card to get the system as quiet as I would like.

Also, anyone know xfx's warranty policy with something like this? I'm not likely going to overclock, probably more likely to undervolt/underclock. Would flashing the bios void my warranty?


----------



## hcforde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blade4246*
> 
> Just flashed Asus.rom, XFX R9290AENFC & Gigabyte GV-R929D5-4GD-B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte R9 290


OK, That is a reference Card, the same one I have. The one I have is a replacement for the first one I got in November. This one came to me the 3rd week of Dec. When did you get yours? Have they locked these down and if so does anyone know when?


----------



## Imprezzion

Bought a secondhand, pre-unlocked XFX R9 290 with Accelero Xtreme III pre-mounted and including ref. cooler. Was just €400 including the Accelero and all!

Guess imma have to cut up the stock cooler again with a hacksaw just like with my old Club3D / Powercolor R9 290 unlocked to cool VRM's as I plan to max the OC on this beast haha.

It's laying on the couch at home but i'm still in school for ~4 hours









Please, PLEASE, be a 1200Mhz+ card..


----------



## morgan-id

hello, helping to determine which of these three cards to choose criteria need good well cooled and overclocked maximum KH / s in Mining? *Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X, MSI Radeon R9 290X Gaming, ASUS R9290X-DC2OC-4GD5*


----------



## LordSeeps

^... this

OP mentions not to post mining questions in this thread ......


----------



## thestef

Wow, this is a long threat.

I just purchased an XFX R9 290 card.... I'm wondering what the general consensus is regarding unlocking these cards to a 290x? Is it possible for most of the XFX? or is it a leap of faith? and will I risk screwed up the card if I try.

Thanks!


----------



## gd06

So I did flash an xfx black oc edition successfully, noticed the boost in the heaven benchmark (4%), but then couldn't for the life of me get my hash rate back up to normal (it was really low, in the 200's after flashing). I tried adjusting it with many different settings, both for 290 and 290x cards, reinstalled the drivers, installed the non beta drivers...etc... even flashed to the xfx 290x stock bios, which worked fine as well with heaven maxed out...but still terrible hash rates. I couldn't even get my hash rate back up after putting the original bios back on, and was getting super frustrated, and thought it might related to windows 8.1 which I am new to.

So I went back to stock bios, fresh install of win7 64, instant hash rate of 820kh/s with the first settings I tried. Then I flashed the bios again, and my hash rate dropped down to 270kh/s, and I just got tired of playing around and went back to stock black oc edition 290 bios. Thankfully my decent hash rate returned and I think I'm done flashing bios as the difference was only a few percent in heaven.

I really don't know why my hash rate gave me so much difficulty, I really tried proper settings for both 290 and 290x and nothing seemed to work on the 290x bios. I even lowered the clock to all the way down to 900 from 1000 and still got a quarter the hash rate and just couldn;t figure it out. I never adjusted the clock speed at all besides trying to lower slightly lower.

Oh well, I think I'm going to try to get a different card anyway, that is quiet cause reference is a bit obnoxious.


----------



## AgMa

Unfortunately locked:

This means that it can't be unlocked to 290x but can I flash other rom like PT1T?


----------



## SeanEboy

Can someone please tell me if these marks are a 290 running at 290x speeds, or if it's a legit unlocked 290 to 290x? I've been digging around, and am just too unfamiliar to tell for myself..

Here is what I got as a response:
http://i.imgur.com/GJG3ZHk.png


http://imgur.com/xPRjA


Firestrike Extreme

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2415455

Graphics Score: 5776

Physics Score: 8148

Combined Score: 2483

Firestike

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2415482

Graphics Score: 12505

Physics Score: 8117

Combined Score: 4825


----------



## hcforde

Trying to wade through the pages to find exactly what these numbers mean

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8200005 RD2: 00000000

This is a Gigabyte R9 290 reference card which was a replacement for a card I had to RMA in December. As far as I can tell it is not unlockable.







for the Hynix memory, but which GPU chip does it have in it?


----------



## AgMa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xnotx2*
> 
> Seems there is still some confusion as to the purpose of the *PT1T* bios. Originaly it was modified by me so I could boot my 290 with a 290x bios.
> Some motherboards do not allow mismatched id's (example: 290x bios reporting on 290 hardware)
> It has modified svid and ssid to trick the motherboard into thinking the videocard has an original 290 Bios on a 290 Card that is installed.
> 
> It can also be used on 290's that do not unlock to 290x but you still want that reduced vdroop under load on air or water is fine.
> It is a modified PT1 Bios. The PT1 bios is a modified Asus 290x Bios.


That means that i can flash PT1T to my locked card?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hcforde*
> 
> Trying to wade through the pages to find exactly what these numbers mean
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8200005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> This is a Gigabyte R9 290 reference card which was a replacement for a card I had to RMA in December. As far as I can tell it is not unlockable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the Hynix memory, but which GPU chip does it have in it?


Yeah, it is locked. Basic 290.


----------



## bustever

Hello,

VTX3D R9 290
Model : VXR9-290-4GBD5-MDHXG

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000

VTX3D R9 290
Model : VXR9-290-4GBD5-MDHXG

Flash result : 

Locked ?


----------



## BabylonDown

Any chance this card will unlock?

Asus 290?

Part#: 90YV0560-U0NA00

Model#: R9290-4GD5


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustever*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> VTX3D R9 290
> Model : VXR9-290-4GBD5-MDHXG
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1043:0466
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> VTX3D R9 290
> Model : VXR9-290-4GBD5-MDHXG
> 
> Flash result :
> 
> Locked ?


Congrats, that's an unlocked card and a successful flash. Enjoy your new 290X.


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Congrats, that's an unlocked card and a successful flash. Enjoy your new 290X.


Not many of those left it seems....i have not heard of non-reference 290 unlocking yay?


----------



## hks215

mine is a msi 290 gaming can it be unlocked?
Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1462:3081
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8400005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hks215*
> 
> mine is a msi 290 gaming can it be unlocked?
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1462:3081
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8400005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


no. its locked.


----------



## sf101

anyone figure out a way to just unlock the cores on the existing bios yet like with the 6950's to 6970's.

my original bios has no black screen issues thus far and all the unlocked bios i used caused black screens on me.

i would like to try to just unlock the cores with the stock bios and see if that helps with black screen issues if it does that may be a solution to some issues.


----------



## delpy8

Hi guys Can someone confirm if the sapphire tri x 290 can be unlocked to 290x


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Hi guys Can someone confirm if the sapphire tri x 290 can be unlocked to 290x


I don't think any of them have unlocked.


----------



## MeneerVent

What is the best BIOS (lowest VRM temsp, best OC potential, 200_mV allowed) for the R9 290? I heard the TRIX one was good, but I just flashed that one and it bricked my card. Probably because it only supports Hynix (?). Any suggestions? I have a XFX r9 290 that does not unlock with Elpida mem btw.


----------



## airisom2

There is no "best" bios. All of them are basically the same minus some factory clock speed and fan speed variations, though I'm sure that there are some low-level changes that may affect how the card acts, and bioses catered to aftermarket PCBs (think Asus DCII, for example). Maybe someone could expand on that if possible.

The Sapphire Tri-X 290/x uses a reference Hawaii PCB with different chokes (as does the MSI Gaming, but it uses chokes that output less power than the reference ones which means less extreme overclocking potential. Not sure on the specs of the Tri-X chokes) which may be one reason why it doesn't work on your card, but it's most likely the black screen problem some people have been experiencing when trying to unlock. I've read reports of people successfully flashing tri-x bioses on reference 290/xs. It doesn't magically inhibit better overclocking potential like GK110 skyn3t bioses (and other vbioses) do, but I guess it can give you some positive placebo reinforcement if they're tempted. The only Hawaii bioses that can do that are the PT1/PT3/PT1T bioses because of the increased voltage limit (2v), the PowerTune stuff is disabled in CCC, and because there is only one consistent clockspeed setting that it runs at, so no throttling.


----------



## Iru786

Bought three MSI R9 290 BF4 edition cards. All of them shows it can be unlocked.

My main interest in undervolting. So the question is, shall i unlock it or not? Is there another way to achieve undervolting apart from Afterburner?


----------



## athir

Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: FA000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Is this unlock or locked? gigabyte r9 290


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athir*
> 
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: FA000005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> Is this unlock or locked? gigabyte r9 290


Locked


----------



## XViper2

Ok, I have this situation right now. I bought a used R9 290x. It doesn't throttle down as I want it to. I'm suspecting it was flashed.

Now the switch is in the regular position like my other stock one which throttles down as it should.

I'm thinking the previous guy flashed it and didn't switch it to the other side. Can I just flash it without switching it to the other side?

I want to have the stock back so I can play games without the possibility of it overheating. It does overheat to 85-90c when playing BF4. Thanks guys.


----------



## Renne

Another r9 290 xfx reference successfully to 290x, thanks for the guide with video that helped me a lot.


----------



## c9hris

Today i got my SAPPHIRE TRI-X R9 290 4GB GDDR5 OC but its dont unlockable

RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## stren

Quick question - my 290 doesn't unlock - booooo, but this one seems to have major power throttling issues. I have a waterblock on so it shouldn't be thermal throttling. Instead I see it when I turn up the core volts to +100 as soon as I hit around 1100MHz I'll start throttling on some parts of valley.

I've tried a few of the bioses and had no luck yet with one that doesn't. I dislike throttling as it makes it hard run repeatable thermal tests. Has anyone found a good bios for a ref 290 that solves throttling?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> There is no "best" bios. All of them are basically the same minus some factory clock speed and fan speed variations, though I'm sure that there are some low-level changes that may affect how the card acts, and bioses catered to aftermarket PCBs (think Asus DCII, for example). Maybe someone could expand on that if possible.
> 
> The Sapphire Tri-X 290/x uses a reference Hawaii PCB with different chokes (as does the MSI Gaming, but it uses chokes that output less power than the reference ones which means less extreme overclocking potential. Not sure on the specs of the Tri-X chokes) which may be one reason why it doesn't work on your card, but it's most likely the black screen problem some people have been experiencing when trying to unlock. I've read reports of people successfully flashing tri-x bioses on reference 290/xs. It doesn't magically inhibit better overclocking potential like GK110 skyn3t bioses (and other vbioses) do, but I guess it can give you some positive placebo reinforcement if they're tempted. The only Hawaii bioses that can do that are the PT1/PT3/PT1T bioses because of the increased voltage limit (2v), the PowerTune stuff is disabled in CCC, and because there is only one consistent clockspeed setting that it runs at, so no throttling.


Just read this so I guess that answers my question. This PTXX bios sounds interesting though but they seem like 290x only bioses?
Quote:


> You can use a 290x bios on a locked 290. The benefits of the PT1 bios carry over, bar the shaders and whatnot being unlocked. If that doesn't work for you, then you can try the PT1T bios which is basically a PT1 bios for 290s. Just keep in mind that your power consumption will increase a good bit with the PT series bioses.


and my reading the thread skills answers that last question too lol.


----------



## Forceman

Check in CCC and make sure the power limit changes you are making are actually taking. Sometimes when you change it in AB it doesn't really change, and CCC will still show +0%. If you set the power limit in CCC it should work.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Check in CCC and make sure the power limit changes you are making are actually taking. Sometimes when you change it in AB it doesn't really change, and CCC will still show +0%. If you set the power limit in CCC it should work.


As far as I could tell it was all disabled in CCC. I flashed the PT1T bios and am pretty happy now. I assume to go past 100mV I'll need to use gputweak instead of afterburner?


----------



## arang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeneerVent*
> 
> What is the best BIOS (lowest VRM temsp, best OC potential, 200_mV allowed) for the R9 290? I heard the TRIX one was good, but I just flashed that one and it bricked my card. Probably because it only supports Hynix (?). Any suggestions? I have a XFX r9 290 that does not unlock with Elpida mem btw.


mine is elpida too but flashed trix one and going well so far.


----------



## untore




----------



## krich

Delete


----------



## Drakarias

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

Can my card be unlocked? If it matters it's an XFX R9 290


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakarias*
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> Can my card be unlocked? If it matters it's an XFX R9 290


yes it is unlockable.

now go ahead and flash a 290x vbios for that to unlock. congrats


----------



## Drakarias

Thanks nightfox


----------



## paoloandre

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: FC000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

i feel cheated









MSI r9 290 ref

so if i am right, i can do nothing with this card? i mean nothing special flashing stuff?


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paoloandre*
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: FC000005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> i feel cheated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI r9 290 ref
> 
> so if i am right, i can do nothing with this card? i mean nothing special flashing stuff?


nope lock sir

is should be like this

RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000


----------



## paoloandre

alright thanks, so why is some with hynix and some with elpida? sorry its a looooooong backread


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paoloandre*
> 
> alright thanks, so why is some with hynix and some with elpida? sorry its a looooooong backread


manufacturer's choice. I would say cost cutting? But Elpida is not that bad. Hynix has a history of higher overclockability. But I think, this is only my personal opinion, elpida has a tigher memory timing. I owned hynix and elpida 7950's. difference? not so much.


----------



## sent85

can someone help me ? its 3.5 volts to much for a r9 290 saphire ?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sent85*
> 
> can someone help me ? its 3.5 volts to much for a r9 290 saphire ?


yes.


----------



## sent85

so whats the sweet spot ? to overclock ?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sent85*
> 
> so whats the sweet spot ? to overclock ?


what cooler does your 290 have? oc'ing will depend on the cooler and lottery. if the cooler is sufficient, then you can try using Trixx. start with just raising the Power Li to 50%. Increase core clock to 1025, 1050, 1100 . . . running a synthetic bench each time like 3DMark. say, you get 1100 core (keep memory at stock at this time), then play your game unless this setting is for mining.

if it artifacts or crash at stock volts, you can play with voltage a bit, say . . . +30, 40, 50 until it is stable. Trixx will allow +200 and I've used it for benching. saw my VDDC go up to 1.4v, which is not advisable for 7/24. +100 or lower will be acceptable(imo), so long as your temps (CORE and VRMS) are staying below 80C (again, imo).

put the core to stock and play with the memory. 1300, 1350, 1400, etc. O'cing the core with add'l voltage seems to help oc'ing the memory. our memory do not have any voltage control. in benching the memory helps but in games . . . not so much.

Note: I don't recommend oc'ing with the stock cooler if a reference 290.


----------



## Martianus

After a long time with them...
Compatible adapters detected: 2
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
I boughty them a long ago.Before prices gone crazy.i knoe them are locked so not able to get 290x...but since i am a gamer and not a crazy overclocker i am super ultya happy with those.
.


----------



## sent85

the max i can get.. and im using stock cooler is 1140 with 1.244 v vddc and my temps go to 80 ... i will buy a watercooling .. and try to go to 1200 ...


----------



## Martianus

Make numbers.Two block in Europe with backplate and a dual radiator and fans cost moore than a third 290...So as long you will not pretend to break a world record I suggest you to still on air.Just my five cents...


----------



## sent85

i allready have the loop only need de gpu block and im european ... 92 euros the block the card cost me 320 used and has 79.2 asic its great to overclock


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sent85*
> 
> the max i can get.. and im using stock cooler is 1140 with 1.244 v vddc and my temps go to 80 ... i will buy a watercooling .. and try to go to 1200 ...


you should do more with water. I think +100 offset in Trixx gives around 1.3v. at that voltage 1250 should be doable.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paoloandre*
> 
> alright thanks, so why is some with hynix and some with elpida? sorry its a looooooong backread


As nightfox said, they are pretty similar on the 290(x) cards. Previous gen cards, Hynix was MUCH better.

However, Hynix is still much better for Scrypt coin mining for the 290/290x.


----------



## Martianus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sent85*
> 
> i allready have the loop only need de gpu block and im european ... 92 euros the block the card cost me 320 used and has 79.2 asic its great to overclock


Ok so go for it.i have a crossfire and I made the numbers in my head a lot of time.In your case...go for it.I wish to do the same...but two blocks and two backplates are already 240 euros...too much for a spanish economy


----------



## paoloandre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> As nightfox said, they are pretty similar on the 290(x) cards. Previous gen cards, Hynix was MUCH better.
> 
> However, Hynix is still much better for Scrypt coin mining for the 290/290x.


yeah im mainly using it now for around 880 hash.. im just disappointed because all xfx and sapphire cards are out of stock here so i took the MSI :/ i just want that special treatment of being able to flash into 290x







i feel cheated... lol


----------



## Taichu82

Sry to ask that , but my english is really bad so i have to ask if this is unlockable or not. i read so manys threads but im not sure
Ty 4 help anyway.

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1462:3081
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8020005 RD2: 00000000

if not plz help me why so i can understand it better. Ty 4 help


----------



## Taichu82

By the way what will happen if i try to flash a 290x bios . i heard the asus 290x bios is godd 4 volt changing im right ?


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taichu82*
> 
> Sry to ask that , but my english is really bad so i have to ask if this is unlockable or not. i read so manys threads but im not sure
> Ty 4 help anyway.
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1462:3081
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8020005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> if not plz help me why so i can understand it better. Ty 4 help


its locked. two things might happen if you flash with 290x vbios. black screen or oced 290 at boot. thats it.


----------



## electech13

obviously, they are getting harder and harder to find..as i truly believe there are NO MORE cards being sent to the manufacturers as 290x's that they are branding as 290's with custom bios..mostly was first batches...and people may be luckily finding some that have not been sold yet..but who knows..
actually ANY defective 290x's with some issues..but still run at the 290 level at least.. may be sold to others and rebranded as 290's ..then it's just luck if it works even when unlocked...i believe those are the cards that show unlockable..and do unlock but then have hardware problems afterwards..


----------



## Breaking

Gigabyte R9 290 OC
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8400005 RD2: 00000000

Locked ?


----------



## paoloandre

is there a way i can undervolt my MSI r9 290? seems to be locked at afterburner


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breaking*
> 
> Gigabyte R9 290 OC
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8400005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> Locked ?


Yep locked man


----------



## SeanEboy

Hey guise! So, here is my info... I have (1) 290x, and (1) 290...

Compatible adapters detected: 2
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1682:9290
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000
Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0468
Memory config: 0x00000000
RA1: 00000000 RA2: 00000000
RB1: 00000000 RB2: 00000000
RC1: 00000000 RC2: 00000000
RD1: 00000000 RD2: 00000000

What is confusing me.. Is that I'd imagine my PCI 1 to be the 290x (as it has the monitor plugged into it/also closer to CPU/top). So, are my #2 results invalid? Supposedly it's an unlockable XFX that is running stock bios at the moment, and has Asus 290 on the other.

EDIT: Also, what are the benches that everyone runs? Unigine valley, and something else?


----------



## jonnyapps

I've just got hold of a fully unlocked brand new VTX3D r9 290 which I'm selling.
Am about to put it on ebay and will post the link here when I do.

Card now listed - £349 buy it now. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251468497607


----------



## sent85

its possible to make crossfire with 1 r9 290 and 1 290x ?


----------



## jerrolds

Yup - but itll be recognized as 2x290s Shader count and clock rate. Unless youre lucky enough to have an older 290 that can "unlock" as an X


----------



## invincible20xx

how much faster is an R9 290X compared to an R9 290 ?! i bet no more than 5% at the same clocks lol


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> how much faster is an R9 290X compared to an R9 290 ?! i bet no more than 5% at the same clocks lol


And if you can get a 290 that unlocks to a 290x why not? It doesn't cost a dime to try.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> And if you can get a 290 that unlocks to a 290x why not? It doesn't cost a dime to try.


yea but why bother for 5% if you really want this extra 5% just bite the bullet on the x version and pay extra don't leave it to chance if you rally want the extra epeen


----------



## The Storm

In my case I didn't buy 290's thinking I could unlock them. I didn't find out that you could even do it till after the purchase, and I got lucky and they both unlocked. Couldn't be happier. Managed to pick them up before the gouging began, got more out of my 7950's than I paid for my 290's that "unlocked"


----------



## ericssonrj

You'd know tell me if my Shappire R9 290 Tri-x can be unlocked?

After this has to be done reinstall the drives or not?

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericssonrj*
> 
> You'd know tell me if my Shappire R9 290 Tri-x can be unlocked?
> 
> After this has to be done reinstall the drives or not?
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


No, it can't. That's a locked card, as are all the Tri-X's.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> No, it can't. That's a locked card, as are all the Tri-X's.


same clocks how much faster is an R9 290 compared to R9 290X ?!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> same clocks how much faster is an R9 290 compared to R9 290X ?!


Real world, maybe 5%. The difference is very small.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Real world, maybe 5%. The difference is very small.


what does the R9 290 compare to from the nvidia camp ?!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> what does the R9 290 compare to from the nvidia camp ?!


GTX 780


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> GTX 780


not the titan ?!

i think all those gpus R9 290 R9 290X GTX 780 GTX TITAN GTX780TI are all playing in the same territory to the point that it doesn't even matter just get the cheapest ...


----------



## Forceman

A GTX 780 is basically a Titan with 3GB of VRAM. But yeah, they are all really close, especially at stock. The 780 Ti kind of pulls away when overclocked though, especially if you get a good clocker.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> A GTX 780 is basically a Titan with 3GB of VRAM. But yeah, they are all really close, especially at stock. The 780 Ti kind of pulls away when overclocked though, especially if you get a good clocker.


overclocking is never guaranteed but won't the other chips overclock as well ?!


----------



## minaelromany

Just got a Sapphire Tri-X R9 290 OC version and tried to flash it with Tri-X R9 290X BIOS with ATIWinflash. The bios flash went smooth with no errors and PC restarted fine but the Shader count is still 2560 although it came with the 290X higher clocks..

Am I doing something wrong ?


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaelromany*
> 
> Just got a Sapphire Tri-X R9 290 OC version and tried to flash it with Tri-X R9 290X BIOS with ATIWinflash. The bios flash went smooth with no errors and PC restarted fine but the Shader count is still 2560 although it came with the 290X higher clocks..
> 
> Am I doing something wrong ?


have you checked if it is unlockable first? using the memory info provided on the first page?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread#post_21203153
Quote:


> Run Hawaii Info. If the numbers don't look like either one of these, then your card is locked. Any results other than the results below means your card is locked. Your Hawaii Info results HAS to match either one of these in order for your card to be unlocked to a 290X.
> More info on Hawaii Info HERE.
> 
> Code:
> 
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> Code:
> 
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## minaelromany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> have you checked if it is unlockable first? using the memory info provided on the first page?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread#post_21203153


Checked these "after" flash attempt lol. My card is F8010005 so it is locked I guess.

Glad that the flash didn't mess with the card


----------



## Octane

Ok heres mine.

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0470
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: FA000005 RD2: 00000000

SO there is absolutely no way to unlock it?,

and 2nd Can I safely flash a 290x bios onto the card anyways?


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Octane*
> 
> Ok heres mine.
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0470
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: FA000005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> SO there is absolutely no way to unlock it?,
> 
> and 2nd Can I safely flash a 290x bios onto the card anyways?


Sorry man that is a locked card


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Octane*
> 
> Ok heres mine.
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0470
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: FA000005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> SO there is absolutely no way to unlock it?,
> 
> and 2nd Can I safely flash a 290x bios onto the card anyways?


You can flash the card to a 290X anyway, but there isn't much point. All it would give you would be 290X clockspeeds, which you can just set in Afterburner anyway. And some people have had locked but flashed anyway cards not work (just have to flash back to 290 though, it didn't kill the card or anything).


----------



## BabylonDown

Super Important Question Alert!!!

As a gamer and part time miner, if you had to choose between an unlockable card or Hynix memory what would you choose and why?


----------



## battleaxe

I have a 290 with Hynix ram and 290 without. I game and mine. The Hynix card can get about 50kh/s higher than the Elpida card. Can't tell any difference between the two on gaming at all. But for benchmarks the Hynix should provide a slight advantage. Overall, I'm not sure it matters. 50kh/s isn't even enough to be upset about really.


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I have a 290 with Hynix ram and 290 without. I game and mine. The Hynix card can get about 50kh/s higher than the Elpida card. Can't tell any difference between the two on gaming at all. But for benchmarks the Hynix should provide a slight advantage. Overall, I'm not sure it matters. 50kh/s isn't even enough to be upset about really.


Let me revise the question. If you had a the chance to choose between a 290 unlocked to 290X with Elpida memory or a regular 290 with Hynix memory, what would you choose.


----------



## maynard14

i got lucky i have xfx reference 290 unlockable to 290x



BUT its a bad overclocker really,.. i can only do max oc @ core clock 1170 and memory clock 1500, and thats with 100mv volts on msi after burner, btw im using nzxt g10 and antec kuhler 620

i got lucky though it is still unlockable but i think higher oc 290 is much better than a unlock 290 to 290x


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> i got lucky i have xfx reference 290 unlockable to 290x
> 
> 
> 
> BUT its a bad overclocker really,.. i can only do max oc @ core clock 1170 and memory clock 1500, and thats with 100mv volts on msi after burner, btw im using nzxt g10 and antec kuhler 620
> 
> i got lucky though it is still unlockable but i think higher oc 290 is much better than a unlock 290 to 290x


I don't think 1170 is bad at all. I got 1150 on my Sapphire model with 100mv. You can add more voltage with a command line in Afterburner if you wish. Forget where I saw it, but just look it up.

You can also try to add some Aux Voltage to increase memory. I was able to max out at 1625 with like 25mv to Aux.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Let me revise the question. If you had a the chance to choose between a 290 unlocked to 290X with Elpida memory or a regular 290 with Hynix memory, what would you choose.


If it were me I'd go Hynix instead of the unlock-able card. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Let me revise the question. If you had a the chance to choose between a 290 unlocked to 290X with Elpida memory or a regular 290 with Hynix memory, what would you choose.


gaming, mining, or both?

mining i read relies on the memory where hynix come on top. for gaming, pick the 290 unlocked.

if you can test how far each core can oc, then pick the one that can go higher.


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> gaming, mining, or both?
> 
> mining i read relies on the memory where hynix come on top. for gaming, pick the 290 unlocked.
> 
> if you can test how far each core can oc, then pick the one that can go higher.


Makes sense. If only I could test the OC individually. I won't have that chance unless I buy them first unfortunately.


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaelromany*
> 
> Just got a Sapphire Tri-X R9 290 OC version and tried to flash it with Tri-X R9 290X BIOS with ATIWinflash. The bios flash went smooth with no errors and PC restarted fine but the Shader count is still 2560 although it came with the 290X higher clocks..
> 
> Am I doing something wrong ?


This is a newer Sapphire "non reference" gpu! I dont think there has been a single non reference Sapphire ever found to be unlockable....?

Did this person just simply flash the card because it was a 290 and expected that the 290x bios would simply "make it a 290x, just cuz"? LOL
Never checked the memory info?

Guaranteed the memory info shows it to be LOCKED!


----------



## minaelromany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> This is a newer Sapphire "non reference" gpu! I dont think there has been a single non reference Sapphire ever found to be unlockable....?
> 
> Did this person just simply flash the card because it was a 290 and expected that the 290x bios would simply "make it a 290x, just cuz"? LOL
> Never checked the memory info?
> 
> Guaranteed the memory info shows it to be LOCKED!


I've been flashing Graphics cards since 2003 (R9800SE to R9800PRO), even flashed cards blindly with screen off when something goes wrong. The last card I've flashed was 6950 to 6970 so it was not so hard to do it for 290 to 290X cuz I've already read a post saying it didn't work but no harm was done to the card.

I haven't found about Hawaiinfo untill "AFTER" I've flashed the card


----------



## LordSeeps

Whats the chances of a Club 3D Radeon R9 290 being reference and un-lockable ?

I can grab one in my area (Brampton, Ontario)

$569 cdn


----------



## fernandosedrez

Someone can send me the Quiet and Uber bios to a XFX R9 290 Core Edition?

I tried to flash 290X and my Graphics Card are the New Gen and doesn't support bios mod..

So I need the Default Quiet and Uber bios to my VGA because i've lost identification of both..

1185552_648914925144218_1985454036_n.jpg 82k .jpg file


Grato


----------



## airisom2

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/149515/xfx-r9290-4096-131105.html


----------



## fernandosedrez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/149515/xfx-r9290-4096-131105.html


This VGA doesn't have Different Bios for the Switch?


----------



## airisom2

Same bioses on both switches. You could dump the bios from the other switch if you wanted. Only the 290x have quiet/performance switches. I believe some non-reference 290s (sapphire tri-x, for instance), utilize the two switches for motherboard bios compatibility (one side for UEFI, and the other side for older BIOS).


----------



## velocityx

so what bioses from that list people usually flash?

I have two reference 290 models bought in november last year. they both run the 015.039.000.007.003523 bios however I see that msi has a 015.042.000.000.003747 version and that seems to be the latest bios when it comes to numbering for reference.


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaelromany*
> 
> I've been flashing Graphics cards since 2003 (R9800SE to R9800PRO), even flashed cards blindly with screen off when something goes wrong. The last card I've flashed was 6950 to 6970 so it was not so hard to do it for 290 to 290X cuz I've already read a post saying it didn't work but no harm was done to the card.
> 
> I haven't found about Hawaiinfo untill "AFTER" I've flashed the card


you MISUNDERSTOOD me.. simply FLASHING the cards...is SIMPLE..and yes can FLASH a 290 bios to a 290x bios...NO PROBLEM..

i was talking about a NON REFERENCE Sapphire 290 that is UNLOCKABLE!..no one has confirmed they have found any that came as unlockable..and successfully flashed it to a 290x AND it BECAME a 290x in the sense that it UNLOCKED the shaders from 2560 to 2816...

you follow me now?

that IS what i was trying to say...not simply flashing the bios...because..yes i know THAT is possible and easy..but simply flashing a 290x bios to a 290 card does NOT mean you unlocked it and it became a 290x...

hope this clears it up!


----------



## minaelromany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> you MISUNDERSTOOD me.. simply FLASHING the cards...is SIMPLE..and yes can FLASH a 290 bios to a 290x bios...NO PROBLEM..
> 
> i was talking about a NON REFERENCE Sapphire 290 that is UNLOCKABLE!..no one has confirmed they have found any that came as unlockable..and successfully flashed it to a 290x AND it BECAME a 290x in the sense that it UNLOCKED the shaders from 2560 to 2816...
> 
> you follow me now?
> 
> that IS what i was trying to say...not simply flashing the bios...because..yes i know THAT is possible and easy..but simply flashing a 290x bios to a 290 card does NOT mean you unlocked it and it became a 290x...
> 
> hope this clears it up!


Well, I did a google search for unlocking Tri-X 290 and only found one thread on another forum saying it was not unlockable but I wanted to try it anyway. Maybe my particular card would turn to be unlockable


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaelromany*
> 
> Well, I did a google search for unlocking Tri-X 290 and only found one thread on another forum saying it was not unlockable but I wanted to try it anyway. Maybe my particular card would turn to be unlockable


Just run the HawaiiInfo Tool on it (linked in the OP) - that'll tell you whether it unlocks or not. But I doubt it will.


----------



## minaelromany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Just run the HawaiiInfo Tool on it (linked in the OP) - that'll tell you whether it unlocks or not. But I doubt it will.


I did that "after" flashing and it turned out to be locked


----------



## Dargonplay

I'm guessing this is locked:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Right?


----------



## xskizzx

I know that my Asus R9 290 Directcu II OC shows that is is locked below.

http://i.imgur.com/dMFEqDR.png

But with some flashing I was doing, I came across this method that shows the shaders now unlocked? Is GPU Z accurate?? Or will it show the 2816 shaders and only run 2560?

http://i.imgur.com/gx8lNki.png

I probably need to benchmark to check if there is increased performance.. Unfortunately I didn't take a baseline. How can I verify that the shaders are unlocked?


----------



## airisom2

GPU-Z has a bug where it shows incorrect shaders in crossfire setups. Both are locked.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> I'm guessing this is locked:
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> Right?


Locked, yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xskizzx*
> 
> I know that my Asus R9 290 Directcu II OC shows that is is locked below.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/dMFEqDR.png
> 
> But with some flashing I was doing, I came across this method that shows the shaders now unlocked? Is GPU Z accurate?? Or will it show the 2816 shaders and only run 2560?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/gx8lNki.png
> 
> I probably need to benchmark to check if there is increased performance.. Unfortunately I didn't take a baseline. How can I verify that the shaders are unlocked?


If you have 2 cards GPU-Z will sometimes show the wrong shaders for them. If the tool says it is locked, it is locked.


----------



## xskizzx

dang, and I thought I was on to something.. oh well. still love these cards, even though the hashrate sucks


----------



## Defender666

I have a Powercolor 290 OC card.

I could successfully flash the Asus 290x Bios and also tried the Powercolor 290x Bios

However Bamt Miner shows me the card is stuck at 300 Mhz and low hashrate of 270khas.

I try set higher Coreclock it ignores it.
I flashed back to the backup stock Bios and it is back to normal and core clock is adjustable again.

Where is the problem with my card?


----------



## Forceman

Probably a locked card that doesn't like the 290X BIOS. Some of them are like that.


----------



## Ahmed Agrode

this the bad results after flashed my gigabyte r9 290 to asus bios and saphire and gigabyte and the same







look locked


----------



## Ahmed Agrode

I never Seen any Gigabyte gpu flashed *** Gigabyte ! :S -_-


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahmed Agrode*
> 
> 
> 
> this the bad results after flashed my gigabyte r9 290 to asus bios and saphire and gigabyte and the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look locked


why doht you run hawaiiinfo first before flashing? no point in flashing locked cards anyway. you can always oc thru MSI AB.


----------



## zerokool_3211

flashed my card a while back (i had a very early 290 that i got for $375 on newegg when first released) but i have not been able to use it as a 290X much because i have to keep it in the 290 bios switch position to mine on because i cant get my mining setting tweaked right to get more Kh/s on the 290X bios, but this weekend i was doing some hardcore benching then gaming and had it switched over to the 290X bios, and man i forgot how much better mine is as a 290X, i get like a 2-3K bump on my Fire Strike score and get about 15-25 more FPS in titanfall


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> flashed my card a while back (i had a very early 290 that i got for $375 on newegg when first released) but i have not been able to use it as a 290X much because i have to keep it in the 290 bios switch position to mine on because i cant get my mining setting tweaked right to get more Kh/s on the 290X bios, but this weekend i was doing some hardcore benching then gaming and had it switched over to the 290X bios, and man i forgot how much better mine is as a 290X, i get like a 2-3K bump on my Fire Strike score and get about 15-25 more FPS in titanfall


290x is supposed to be only 5% faster than a 290 ...


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> 290x is supposed to be only 5% faster than a 290 ...


Clock for clock, but a 290X also runs a 6% higher clock speed.


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> 290x is supposed to be only 5% faster than a 290 ...


tha is also running a very high overclock on the 290X bios as well


----------



## Noskcaj

Are there any BIOSes i can flash to my gigabyte windforce r9 290?

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1458:228F
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> Are there any BIOSes i can flash to my gigabyte windforce r9 290?
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1458:228F
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


There are tons of bioses you can flash... depends on what you want to gain from doing soo.


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> There are tons of bioses you can flash... depends on what you want to gain from doing soo.


Anything that makes the card better than stock, especially for overclocking.
suggestions?


----------



## kronusthebonus

anyone able to throw up hawaii info? looks like rghost.ru is unresponsive for the past few days...


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kronusthebonus*
> 
> anyone able to throw up hawaii info? looks like rghost.ru is unresponsive for the past few days...


just check rghost and it is responsive. Nevertheless, just downloaded now and here it is

hawaiinfo11.zip 32k .zip file


hawaiinfo12.zip 32k .zip file


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, time to make it official. Got my 24/7 stable OC's done so.
My second, newer, Tri-X 290X gets to stay. The other one.. PSU won't do CF, I don't need CF, so it can go again











GPU-Z Validation

So, she's running 1200/1500Mhz on +150mV core. This translates roughly to a load voltage of 1.266-1.275v.

Custom fan profile, 40% idle fanspeed (that's my casefans sound level, so 40% for me is unhearable over my casefans). Temp above 50c = 65% fanspeed. Temp above 80c = 100% fanspeed.

It never even gets near the 80c however. Max temps I logged on BF4 for 2 hours straight where 72c core, 79c VRM1 and 52c VRM2 on 65% fanspeed. I did re-paste and remount the card with PK1 on the core though. Sapphire doesn't use those annoying MSI like warranty stickers on the screws so.. Makes repasting a lot easier and doesn't ruin your warranty.

My first cards VRAM did clock better.. That does 1625Mhz easily. This card won't crash till I go past 1800Mhz but it starts to show random checkerboard artifacts above ~1560Mhz so i'll just keep it at 1500Mhz to be sure.


----------



## mannyman12

Hi, I have an Asus R9 290 DC2OC video card, and I would like to put one of the custom ri 290 bioses on my card. FYI, this card, according to the hawaii info, is locked. If I flash a PT1 Bios, would it work?


----------



## trihy

Anyone tried bios like this? http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/152285/asus-r9290x-4096-131206-1.html

I wonder if elpida can boot with 1350mhz as stock... asus has elpida on many 290x, maybe this bios is using higher vram voltage?


----------



## lostsurfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, time to make it official. Got my 24/7 stable OC's done so.
> My second, newer, Tri-X 290X gets to stay. The other one.. PSU won't do CF, I don't need CF, so it can go again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU-Z Validation
> 
> So, she's running 1200/1500Mhz on +150mV core. This translates roughly to a load voltage of 1.266-1.275v.
> 
> Custom fan profile, 40% idle fanspeed (that's my casefans sound level, so 40% for me is unhearable over my casefans). Temp above 50c = 65% fanspeed. Temp above 80c = 100% fanspeed.
> 
> It never even gets near the 80c however. Max temps I logged on BF4 for 2 hours straight where 72c core, 79c VRM1 and 52c VRM2 on 65% fanspeed. I did re-paste and remount the card with PK1 on the core though. Sapphire doesn't use those annoying MSI like warranty stickers on the screws so.. Makes repasting a lot easier and doesn't ruin your warranty.
> 
> My first cards VRAM did clock better.. That does 1625Mhz easily. This card won't crash till I go past 1800Mhz but it starts to show random checkerboard artifacts above ~1560Mhz so i'll just keep it at 1500Mhz to be sure.


So I'm thinking about getting that sapphire r9 290 trix card, looks like you were able to unlock yours? How long have you had it for?


----------



## k1sul1

I've a XFX R9 290 Black Edition. It's a factory "overclocked" edition, and I was wondering if I can unlock it, even though hawaii info says this:


----------



## athir

I need some help guys. First of all, excuse me for my bad english.

Recently, I have flashed my r9 290 to the PT1 bios and all was working fine. Noticed that the Core clock is 1000mhz and memory clocks at 1250mhz. VDDC went up to 1.266v from 1.031v which is my stock. After playing it for few weeks then i decided to switch to the stock rom. After flashing to stock, i just realised that my vddc still remains on 1.266v. Clocks are back to normal. But it just stays at 1040mhz/1350mhz (no decreasing). My idle temps is 56 which is quite high. Im using atiflash 417 and i did uninstall msi afterburner before flashing in DOS. Tried to clean uninstall the driver and reinstall it again, resitting the gpu and lastly i reinstall the os but still no luck. If someone could help me fix the problem, i appreciate it a lot.

Gpu: Powercolor 290 pcs+


----------



## Tobiman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athir*
> 
> I need some help guys. First of all, excuse me for my bad english.
> 
> Recently, I have flashed my r9 290 to the PT1 bios and all was working fine. Noticed that the Core clock is 1000mhz and memory clocks at 1250mhz. VDDC went up to 1.266v from 1.031v which is my stock. After playing it for few weeks then i decided to switch to the stock rom. After flashing to stock, i just realised that my vddc still remains on 1.266v. Clocks are back to normal. But it just stays at 1040mhz/1350mhz (no decreasing). My idle temps is 56 which is quite high. Im using atiflash 417 and i did uninstall msi afterburner before flashing in DOS. Tried to clean uninstall the driver and reinstall it again, resitting the gpu and lastly i reinstall the os but still no luck. If someone could help me fix the problem, i appreciate it a lot.
> 
> Gpu: Powercolor 290 pcs+


That's how the PT1 bios works.


----------



## zagi988

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8080005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8080005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

290 Tri-X

This means I can't unlock it, right?


----------



## maynard14

yes sir,. it cant be unlock,. sorry


----------



## marcus556

Been a while since i have visited this page but i have some questions as some new bios have been added since the last time i was here. i have a XFX r9 290 that is not unlockable but i was looking at this bios and wanting to flash my card with this one since i have upgraded my gpu with the accelero IV cooler.

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/152554/gigabyte-r9290-4096-131231.html

Is it safe to say that this will work just fine with no problems?

Also will this benefit my fan? Is there a different configuration for the windforce fan vs. the reference fan in the bios?


----------



## AsTuRkInG

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1462:3081
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8200005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: FC000005 RD2: 00000000

MSI R9 290 Gaming, locked, right?


----------



## beonfilms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> Been a while since i have visited this page but i have some questions as some new bios have been added since the last time i was here. i have a XFX r9 290 that is not unlockable but i was looking at this bios and wanting to flash my card with this one since i have upgraded my gpu with the accelero IV cooler.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/152554/gigabyte-r9290-4096-131231.html
> 
> Is it safe to say that this will work just fine with no problems?
> 
> Also will this benefit my fan? Is there a different configuration for the windforce fan vs. the reference fan in the bios?


The fan config is as far as I know different. Also the reference cooler is not made for those core clocks, so the card is definitely going to throttle itself back because of the heat. Try overclocking your card to see if you can run stable on those clockspeeds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsTuRkInG*
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1462:3081
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8200005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: FC000005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> MSI R9 290 Gaming, locked, right?


Yep, locked. But you are lucky with the Hynix memory


----------



## AsTuRkInG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beonfilms*
> 
> The fan config is as far as I know different. Also the reference cooler is not made for those core clocks, so the card is definitely going to throttle itself back because of the heat. Try overclocking your card to see if you can run stable on those clockspeeds.
> Yep, locked. But you are lucky with the Hynix memory


better for OC?


----------



## peter-mafia

Great time to buy a 290. So grateful to the miners. At first they bought my 7950 back in January for $315. Now grabbed 2 Powercolor 290 on eBay from 2 different sellers. For $310 and $305








Both unlocked just fine. Got lucky.
Both elpida

Before flashing:
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

After (thought the numbers would remain unchanged):
Code:
RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000
On the other hand a 290x can be found for as low as $350. Not really worth the risk.
Now in process of customizing the heatsinks using a dremel


----------



## milo85

I have bought two Gigabyte 290 oc windforce they are in crossfire. One of them i have fleshed to 290x whit the Gigabyte BIOS for 290x oc. By the other one it wasn't possible.


----------



## Dasboogieman

Just flashed the PT1T ROM to the Sapphire Tri X 290. Doesn't unlock but allows full clockspeeds at all times which is real good since powerplay was messing up my older games.


----------



## bloodr0se

So is there anywhere in the UK still distributing these cards? I know it's a long shot but I'm stuck with an unlockable one at the moment and it's really annoying.


----------



## dbs1231

is there any chance that 801 cards will be unlock ?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbs1231*
> 
> is there any chance that 801 cards will be unlock ?


No.


----------



## tsumeone

Back on black Friday I bought 6 290s. 3 Sapphire BF4 editions, 2 HIS, and 1 ASUS. I finally decided to see if any of them could become 290X cards. The 3 Sapphires were all unlockable and they unlocked just fine. The 2 HIS and 1 ASUS were locked though. All 6 of the cards have Elpida memory. Still, not bad since I only paid ~$340 each for these cards brand new.


----------



## invincible20xx

does the early patch Sapphire R9 290 Battlefield 4 edition unlock ?! please answer asap i think i have a good offer for swapping out my 7970's for R9 290s but want to know the chance of them unlocking ?

my 2 x 7970's + 260$ for those 2 x slightly used R9 290's, what do you guys think ?!

also does the reference r9 290 have the same pcb as the reference r9 290x or is there differences like how it was with the 7950 pcb vs 7970 pcb ?


----------



## airisom2

I remember seeing a good amount of people with BF4 290s that were unlockable back then. Don't hope on it, though. While your chances are better than getting an Asus or MSI reference 290, you should be prepared for the "worst".

The 290 has the same pcb as the 290x. The only difference is the GPU die (290 vs 290x die).


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> I remember seeing a good amount of people with BF4 290s that were unlockable back then. Don't hope on it, though. While your chances are better than getting an Asus or MSI reference 290, you should be prepared for the "worst".
> 
> The 290 has the same pcb as the 290x. The only difference is the GPU die (290 vs 290x die).


no difference in power delivery ? both are an 8 and a 6 pin ?

well if they unlock then i will have a full blown 290x just with a sticker that says 290 ?

also what do you think regarding the money difference ? 260$ to compensate the seller because i'm giving him my old 7970's


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> no difference in power delivery ? both are an 8 and a 6 pin ?


Yup.
Quote:


> well if they unlock then i will have a full blown 290x just with a sticker that says 290 ?


Yup.
Quote:


> also what do you think regarding the money difference ? 260$ to compensate the seller because i'm giving him my old 7970's


Used reference 290 worth (imo), $340

x2= 680

Used 7970 value (imo) = 200

x2= 400

+260= $660

Seems good to me.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Yup.
> Yup.
> Used reference 290 worth (imo), $340
> 
> x2= 680
> 
> Used 7970 value (imo) = 200
> 
> x2= 400
> 
> +260= $660
> 
> Seems good to me.


i will still do it despite my display is only 1080p 60 hz some games i wasn't able to flick up the AA all the way + when some video games utilize only 1 card i'm stuck with just a single 7970 which is not enough to me for 1080p if i'm to max out titles and maintain a minimum of 60 fps ...


----------



## invincible20xx

Compatible adapters detected: 2
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8400005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

these won't unlock , right ?!

well bad luck but 4% difference won't be even noticable would it ?!

both are sapphire battlefield 4 edition cards


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 2
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8400005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> these won't unlock , right ?!
> 
> well bad luck but 4% difference won't be even noticable would it ?!
> 
> both are sapphire battlefield 4 edition cards


Think of 4% as roughly 50mhz on an overclock


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> That's how the PT1 bios works.


what do you mean that's how the pt1 bios works ? once you flash it you are stuck forever with high stock voltage even after flash back ?!


----------



## veedubfreak

As long as you are using the PT1 bios, your stock voltage will be higher. Flash to a different bios if you want lower voltage.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> As long as you are using the PT1 bios, your stock voltage will be higher. Flash to a different bios if you want lower voltage.


is there some known bios with lower 3d clocks voltage ?! my stock 3d voltage is around 1.15v and i know i can get away with a lot lower voltage but undervolting in msi after burner just screws up the 2d voltage as well and makes my desktop artifacts


----------



## btupsx

Anyone have the *stock* BIOS for a GV-R929D5-4GD-B? Got some cards that I need to un-brick, don't have stock BIOS handy......


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Anyone have the *stock* BIOS for a GV-R929D5-4GD-B? Got some cards that I need to un-brick, don't have stock BIOS handy......


Can't you just switch the BIOS switch and download it from the same card? Or are both sides bricked? 290s have the same BIOS on both sides.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Can't you just switch the BIOS switch and download it from the same card? Or are both sides bricked? 290s have the same BIOS on both sides.


Both sides appear to be bricked, unfortunately.


----------



## kl4wisz

Hello,

I have been reading this thread for a while now and finally got Sapphire PN: 11227-00 which is TRI-X OC version and managed to mod it. Lucky i am as it was last one in my shop and decided to give it a go despite negative feedback. Burned it for 1hr with Furmark and also changed thermal paste to AC5 + soon will be getting block for it. Great stuff!


----------



## Blue Dragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Anyone have the *stock* BIOS for a GV-R929D5-4GD-B? Got some cards that I need to un-brick, don't have stock BIOS handy......


http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=ATI&manufacturer=Gigabyte&model=&interface=&memType=&memSize=4096


----------



## cornroll

I can't seem to access the URL to download Hawaii Info 1.2. Any kind souls out there can provide an alt link or attachment?

Cheers!


----------



## kl4wisz

http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread/610#post_21243519


----------



## kingman486

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1462:3081
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8020005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8080005 RD2: 00000000

MSI 290 ... locked ?...


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingman486*
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1462:3081
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8020005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8080005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> MSI 290 ... locked ?...


Most likely. If it doesn't match the ones listed in the first post, then it will be locked.

I tried it with these numbers and mine is locked. But I can hit 1200 on the core with a reference cooler, so I'll be happy once I get a waterblock for it.

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## lullerkitten

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

SAPPHIRE TRI-X R9 290 4GB GDDR5 OC

meh


----------



## Grue

Hey all, thought I'd share my success story









I recently purchased an R9 290 (Saphire) used off Ebay at a great price to upgrade from my aging GTX570. I found this thread and discovered mine was unlocked. I Followed the great instructions on the first page and whala... I have a 290x









Pretty sweet for under $300 bones!

Thanks to the OP and thread contributors.

Cheers


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grue*
> 
> Hey all, thought I'd share my success story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently purchased an R9 290 (Saphire) used off Ebay at a great price to upgrade from my aging GTX570. I found this thread and discovered mine was unlocked. I Followed the great instructions on the first page and whala... I have a 290x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sweet for under $300 bones!
> 
> Thanks to the OP and thread contributors.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Congrats!


----------



## starjammer

*Edit: So it turns out what I had was not a 290 but a golden engineering sample 290x. See thread here*

Hi, guys.

Posting what seems to be an exception.

I got a 2nd hand 290 (ATI brand, reference). On the get go it already had 2816 shaders, but with 800Mhz clock speed:



Also, when I ran Hawaii Info, it gave me this:

RA1: F8000000 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000000 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000000 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000000 RD2: 00000000

So it did not pass unlockable conditions. However, I did try and unlock it still, using the ASUS ROM from the unlock guide in the 1st post and was successful:



So I am not sure if this is an isolated case or a new category of unlockable cards.


----------



## bimbo24

you can post more details I'm going to buy a r9 His 290
I would like to know if I will be able to unlock


----------



## bimbo24

you can post more details I'm going to buy a r9 His 290
I would like to know if I will be able to unlock


----------



## veedubfreak

Anyone running multiple 290s in crossfire been able to overclock at all after unlocking them? Mine don't seem to overclock for crap. Is this an issue with them being unlocked chips or because of crossfire? I'm water cooled so temps aren't an issue.


----------



## ryohaz

Hi,

Completely new to forum. Ive successfully done my Sapphire R9 290 BF4 Edition using the instructions provided.

Really should have taken before and after pics...

Many thanks.


----------



## cad2blender

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0470
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8400005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: FC000005 RD2: 00000000

Not sure if this is unlocked. ASUS DirectCUII r9 290


----------



## Dasboogieman

Hmmm

As it turns out, theres a serious shortcoming with the PT1T BIOS

Once flashed, the clocks never recede even using the alternate stock BIOS on the board.

I'm thinking PowerPlay was disabled via some low level IC affected by the PT1T BIOS which transcends the high level BIOS later.

Either way, this is problematic if someone wants to revert completely to stock settings.


----------



## CriticalHit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> Anyone running multiple 290s in crossfire been able to overclock at all after unlocking them? Mine don't seem to overclock for crap. Is this an issue with them being unlocked chips or because of crossfire? I'm water cooled so temps aren't an issue.


from what I've gleaned from posts here and my own experience is that if your 290 unlocks it's probably in a higher probability bracket to be a garbage overclocker ... Some still fortunate enough to get good oc but I don't even overclock mine beyond the unlock due to stability issues ... My strong suspicion is they were batches of cards that contained binned 290x 's that were all downgraded to 290s .. ( a lot if unlockable pcbs have texter like markings on the edge ) A number of us need to increase vcore and power limit to run stock 290x bios without black screens bsod or other crashes

Edit .. I'm custom loop crossfire with 1050w PSU and never got my card past artifact free 1080 core speed and can't even do more than +75 on vcore without on/off display port monitor .. Mem can't be over or under clocked without hard crash and reset ...

A lot of the glitches and crashes are not noticeable when driving one monitor through dvi though , only presenting when 3 monitors connected- with the display port monitor being particularly difficult when cards overclocked

A little sad


----------



## piquadrat

Two questions about unbricking procedure:
1. Can I use old PCI card as a spare card? I have old Matrox graphic adapter.
2. Can I use PCI-Ex 1.0 graphic adapter as a spare card? That way I could use my other old-timer.
Simply don't have any modern gpu on hand right now.


----------



## HunnoPT

Anyone have the new Sapphire 290 Vapor X bios that can send me?
Cant find none on internet ..i would like to try it out, since it has better clocks etc..
Tanks in advance


----------



## datfreak

unlockable ? older xfx card

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datfreak*
> 
> unlockable ? older xfx card
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


I have the same numbers and my did not unlock. You can still try, flashing the BIOS only takes a minute or two of your time and you can revert it back in the same way. Just make sure you back up your original BIOS before flashing.


----------



## CriticalHit

gone back to 290 bios... walked into the computer room with a checkboard hard crash on my monitor while it was idling at desktop ( edit: on unlocked asus 290x BIOS ) .

sigh..


----------



## NEK4TE

Is this one unlockable? Gigabyte r9 290 Windforce x3

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1458:228F
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: FA000005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## Spongeworthy

I have a question for you guys. How well does the 290(x) overclock when it's unlocked? Is it unstable?


----------



## CriticalHit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy*
> 
> I have a question for you guys. How well does the 290(x) overclock when it's unlocked? Is it unstable?


Some guys have gotten great overclocks over 1200 ... Some like mine are unstable at stock 290x clocks

U just have to try and see ..


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy*
> 
> I have a question for you guys. How well does the 290(x) overclock when it's unlocked? Is it unstable?


From what I've seen, if it can unlock at all, it has already qualified as a 290X but was locked for supply reasons. It seems that the vendors themselves implement the BIOS lock instead of waiting for AMD to supply more laser cut 290 GPUs.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy*
> 
> I have a question for you guys. How well does the 290(x) overclock when it's unlocked? Is it unstable?


I don't think anyone has collected enough data to say whether unlockable cards overclock better or worse than locked cards. My card clocks the same as either a 290 or a 290X though, so unlocking itself doesn't seem to affect stability. There's a lot of variation among cards though.


----------



## datfreak

I have a unlockable xfx card .. The asus bios will not boot at all.

So is there another bios i can use , that will let me use other overclocking optiions such as higher volts etc?


----------



## Forceman

You can use Trixx with any BIOS, and it allows +200mV.


----------



## barti2

290 that you can unlock that was 290x what model and what the company


----------



## barti2

XFX Radeon R9 290 512 4GB GDDR5 PCI-E Double Dissipation LED R9-290A-EDFD. or thai version will unlock on August 290x


----------



## cornroll

The download links appears to be down.

Can any kind souls post an attachment of the checker utility?

Much appreciated.

Cheers m8s!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cornroll*
> 
> The download links appears to be down.
> 
> Can any kind souls post an attachment of the checker utility?
> 
> Much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers m8s!


check this thread out . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1445030/is-your-r9-290-unlockable-find-out-here


----------



## cornroll

Cheers mate.

The links on this thread were down the last time.

The URL of the other thread you gave me worked like a charm.


----------



## edo101

I'm guessing this only works for reference models


----------



## veedubfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy*
> 
> I have a question for you guys. How well does the 290(x) overclock when it's unlocked? Is it unstable?


Take this with a grain of salt, but running a single card I was able to overclock to about 1150 before having issues, but running 3 cards I start having issues trying to run even 1050. At this point I just run them at stock 290x clocks with the extra shaders as there's very little that will actually make three cards work hard.


----------



## Blameless

I'm a stickler for stability, and my unlocked part is thermally limited at stock 290X clocks in any of the tests I'd consider worthwhile for finding subtle errors.

So, I personally consider the card unoverclockable on the reference cooler, but this goes for most "actual" reference 290X parts as well.

If I ever get around to putting the part under water, then I could see what it it's really capable of, but as is, this reference cooler is not cutting it for the ~350w loads I can produce.


----------



## bobloadmire

Just to be extra clear, this mean i can unlock right? http://puu.sh/8MCKD.png

I just my powercolor r9 290 off newegg. pretty stoked!


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobloadmire*
> 
> Just to be extra clear, this mean i can unlock right? http://puu.sh/8MCKD.png
> 
> I just my powercolor r9 290 off newegg. pretty stoked!


yes it can be unlock







congrats


----------



## lurker2501

No dice
Sapphire 290 BF4 Edition

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## turk-fx

Where can I find the Havaii Info download. Main link is broken.


----------



## stephenwileyrn

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1458:2290
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Brand New Gigabyte R9 290 Windforce 3x version


----------



## stephenwileyrn

So can mine be unlocked?


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenwileyrn*
> 
> So can mine be unlocked?


sorry bro but it is lock


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beonfilms*
> 
> Yep, locked. But you are lucky with the Hynix memory


Mine is locked to but it has hynix memory. Are these hynix memory better overclockers? I just upgraded from a Gigabyte 280x which had epida memory and couldn't overclock for crap


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Mine is locked to but it has hynix memory. Are these hynix memory better overclockers? I just upgraded from a Gigabyte 280x which had epida memory and couldn't overclock for crap


Your odds are much better, you'd probably be held back by the core temperatures. Hynix and Samsung Mem can do wonders if you can get the core to a low temperature.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasboogieman*
> 
> Your odds are much better, you'd probably be held back by the core temperatures. Hynix and Samsung Mem can do wonders if you can get the core to a low temperature.


well the asus BIOS didn't unlock my card. I will try out the custom BIOS and see what happens...


----------



## RooTxBeeR

I just recently got 2 Gigabyte Windforce R9 290 OC's and they are both locked.


----------



## KnownDragon

I just ordered the xfx r290! Soo geeking right now. I did order the last new one from Amazon. Finding one of these (XFX R9290AENFC) new is getting very scarce. I can't wait.


----------



## fESKO

This cards can be unlocked ?

XFX Radeon R9 290 Double Dissipation | XFX R9-290A-EDFD
XFX Radeon R9 290 Black Edition | R9-290A-EDBD
Club3D Radeon R9 290 | CGAX-R9298


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fESKO*
> 
> This cards can be unlocked ?
> 
> XFX Radeon R9 290 Double Dissipation | XFX R9-290A-EDFD
> XFX Radeon R9 290 Black Edition | R9-290A-EDBD
> Club3D Radeon R9 290 | CGAX-R9298


No way to know ahead of time really, but the Club3D is probably your best bet.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> No way to know ahead of time really, but the Club3D is probably your best bet.


mine is a xfx r9 290 reference card, on my box it says P.0 version

i think all P.0 version unlocks to 290x

i havent seen any P.0 version that dont unlock

you could see the P.0 version on the top of the box of the xfx r9 290 reference card


----------



## borderdeal

I bought a used Saphire 290 from ebay for $211 and I stumbled to this forum when looking to see if the bios is UEFI ready or not (will Install windows 8 soon) and to my surprise my card was a perfect candidate to unlock. I just flashed the bios of a Saphire 290x and the Shaders now shoiw 2816







So I am really happy with the purchase. Question I have is the bios that I used that of a trix?? The picture in the techpower up shows the trix. I used the 015.041.000.002.000000 bios. I used it because it says it has UEFI support. Can some one confirm that I indeed used the bios of a trix??


----------



## fESKO

Is there a risk of buying "used" video card?
R9-290A-ENBC 350 $


----------



## RooTxBeeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fESKO*
> 
> Is there a risk of buying "used" video card?
> R9-290A-ENBC 350 $


For just a bit more than 350 you can get a new one.


----------



## joeyjoejoe

Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Can I unlock? My card is an XFX R9-290A-ENFC

Thank You!


----------



## borderdeal

No it has to be F8000005 in all 4


----------



## ManofGod1000

Should have posted this here instead of the is my card unlockable thread:

I know my XFX R9 290 I bought last November can be unlocked. However, I have not bothered to do so yet. Can the XFX Reference R9 290X bios be used? My guess is if yes, it would be better than using the Asus bios, right? Thanks.


----------



## Radmanhs

man that sucks, i got a 290 pretty early on (before the price hike) but its locked... I'm amazed no ones come up with a program to unlock locked cards...


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> man that sucks, i got a 290 pretty early on (before the price hike) but its locked... I'm amazed no ones come up with a program to unlock locked cards...


If only it were that simple.
Cards are usually locked commercially by blowing subsystem fuses or laser cutting. The only reason unlock able cards still exist was that they were part of an earlier batch where a couple of manufacturers couldn't get enough commercially prepared 290 chips so they BIOS locked a few of their 290X GPUs to meet demand.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Should have posted this here instead of the is my card unlockable thread:
> 
> I know my XFX R9 290 I bought last November can be unlocked. However, I have not bothered to do so yet. Can the XFX Reference R9 290X bios be used? My guess is if yes, it would be better than using the Asus bios, right? Thanks.


You can use any reference card BIOS on it, the XFX one will work fine. You can even use a factory overclocked BIOS as long as it is based off the reference design (I'm using the Powercolor PCS+, for example).


----------



## Badaal

Hey guys,

i have some problem with my XFX 290 because the coreclock lowest mhz limit is set to 300 mhz. At this clock the card gets pretty unstable and i get BSODs all the time. Is there a way to increase that limit? The PT1-Bios works perfectly but the card gets to hot with that. Is there another BIOS which has an higher limit regarding the lowest possible clock?


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You can use any reference card BIOS on it, the XFX one will work fine. You can even use a factory overclocked BIOS as long as it is based off the reference design (I'm using the Powercolor PCS+, for example).


Well, it worked, thank you. Strange thing is that the Valley Benchmark was not much higher than the non flashed but overclocked to 290X speeds. However, the 3D Mark 11 graphics score is a bit better.


----------



## Minasodrom

hello, thx for this amazing guide, just unlocked my sapphire 290 reference card, worked like a charm with the sapphire 290x reference bios.
i have 1 question though. is there a flashable 290x bios that supports uefi gop?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You can use any reference card BIOS on it, the XFX one will work fine. You can even use a factory overclocked BIOS as long as it is based off the reference design (I'm using the Powercolor PCS+, for example).


also, how do i see if a BIOS is based off the reference design?


----------



## Devildog83

Holy cow !!! 2 x 290x full waterblock and single slot. Holy cow!!


----------



## TwL

This might be wrong topic to ask this, but I have Gigabyte R9 290 probably locked card (although according to the tool provided it's unlock).

I would be interested of killing "AMD PowerTune", not change card to 290X. So, my question is, is there existing BIOS editor or somekind of directions how to hex edit the editing BIOS to disable the idiotic PowerTune / Clock Throttling feature by AMD ? I've build AMD 58x0/59x0 BIOSes quite some bit even with FF BIOSes to unlock cores and I would simply like my R9 290 to act as it has 2 clocks 150Mhz/300Mhz & 947Mhz/1250Mhz with no possibility to throttle in between, if the throttling is forced now days then locking it to 947Mhz/1250Mhz would be ideal.










-gen


----------



## RooTxBeeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Holy cow !!! 2 x 290x full waterblock and single slot. Holy cow!!


That is pretty hawt


----------



## airisom2

Take a look at the PT1T Bios. It's essentially an unrestricted bios for the 290, whereas the PT1 bios is for 290Xs. The downside is that it only has 3d clocks and voltages (no turning down to 2d clocks since there aren't any), so it will consume more power and produce more heat at idle. It'd be awesome if someone could modify the PT1 and PT1T to include 2d clocks and voltages, though. That'd be the perfect bios.


----------



## aneutralname

Has any Sapphire card been confirmed to unlock? The reason I ask is that I get the "right" numbers in the Hawaii tool, but AFAIK all Sapphires all locked.


----------



## aneutralname

nevermind


----------



## Nephalem

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1462:3081
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
Unlockable?

By the looks of this I got lucky with an MSI R9 290 Gaming OC


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1462:3081
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> Unlockable?
> 
> By the looks of this I got lucky with an MSI R9 290 Gaming OC


Yep, unlocked, flash away.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Yep, unlocked, flash away.


Ok, so I tried the provided ASUS bios, not the best idea (currently back running on my GTX 770) going to go back to default and then try the MSI R9 290 BIOS , wish me luck


----------



## kckyle

where do you put the hawaiinfo12 in what folder?


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Ok, so I tried the provided ASUS bios, not the best idea (currently back running on my GTX 770) going to go back to default and then try the MSI R9 290 BIOS , wish me luck


Well unfortunately that is a big fat NO even though my card appears unlocked I can't get a display from the ASUS or MSI 290X bios' D:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> where do you put the hawaiinfo12 in what folder?


Have you downloaded/extracted Memory Info as well? if not do that and the put hawaiiinfo12 into the extracted folder for the memory info.


----------



## Forceman

Which side are you flashing? Shouldn't make any difference, but a lot of people flash the one toward the power connectors, not the display end. Maybe try that? You trying a MSI 290X Gaming BIOS?


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Which side are you flashing? Shouldn't make any difference, but a lot of people flash the one toward the power connectors, not the display end. Maybe try that? You trying a MSI 290X Gaming BIOS?


Yeah it was an R9 290X Gaming BIOS but it was one that techpowerup had from 6 months ago whether that'd effect my chances? but I might try that idea of flashing the other BIOS when I get home (have to leave shortly not enough time to fix it if it goes wrong). I created a thread to ask anyone with a R9 290X Gaming bios if they could dump it using GPU-z for me hopefully that may turn up some results, if not I'll have to wait til it goes under water to get it OC'd more.


----------



## aneutralname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> And if you can get a 290 that unlocks to a 290x why not? It doesn't cost a dime to try.


Because if your card bricks (which it may regardless of the flash) then it will void your warranty?


----------



## aneutralname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> No, it can't. That's a locked card, *as are all the Tri-X's*.


Not mine.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aneutralname*
> 
> Because if your card bricks (which it may regardless of the flash) then it will void your warranty?


There is a little switch on the card that you can use to go to the second bios on the card. So if you brick it you can switch over to other one.


----------



## aneutralname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalHit*
> 
> gone back to 290 bios... walked into the computer room with a checkboard hard crash on my monitor while it was idling at desktop ( edit: on unlocked asus 290x BIOS ) .
> 
> sigh..


Suspicious. Is the BIOS you used of the same brand as your card?


----------



## aneutralname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> There is a little switch on the card that you can use to go to the second bios on the card. So if you brick it you can switch over to other one.


If your card bricks it may stop working completely, so impossible to flash back.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aneutralname*
> 
> If your card bricks it may stop working completely, so impossible to flash back.


There is a risk involved in just about anything you do, it's up to you ultimately if your willing to do it.


----------



## aneutralname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> There is a risk involved in just about anything you do, it's up to you ultimately if your willing to do it.


For sure. But then you will have to live with the risk, which is not a nice feeling, likely not worth a few FPS.

I don't know if I will flash my card, but it's nice to know the potential is there anyway. I can tell people I own a 290x, even if it didn't happen to come with the correct BIOS.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aneutralname*
> 
> For sure. But then you will have to live with the risk, which is not a nice feeling, likely not worth a few FPS.
> 
> I don't know if I will flash my card, but it's nice to know the potential is there anyway. I can tell people I own a 290x, even if it didn't happen to come with the correct BIOS.


It's what your comfortable with. I had never done it before, tried it and it worked flawless for me on both cards.


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aneutralname*
> 
> If your card bricks it may stop working completely, so impossible to flash back.


unlikely. as long as you follow the "how to" then you be ok. the AMD cards nowadays has a dual bios in which you can always use it. Just dont flash both bios


----------



## aneutralname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> unlikely. as long as you follow the "how to" then you be ok. the AMD cards nowadays has a dual bios in which you can always use it. Just dont flash both bios


Does the how to involve instructions on how to save your card from VRM failure after prolonged mining?


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aneutralname*
> 
> Does the how to involve instructions on how to save your card from VRM failure after prolonged mining?


huh? im sorry but you were talking about bios-flashing-bricking-card and now vrm failure? i dont understand.


----------



## aneutralname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> huh? im sorry but you were talking about bios-flashing-bricking-card and now vrm failure? i dont understand.


There are other ways of bricking a card than flashing a wrong bios.


----------



## EdWeisz

Hi,

I've been a lurker on this site for quite awhile.

I got myself a reference AMD R9 290. But it does not looks like an 290 base on the shaders:









R9_290.png 68k .png file


I was hoping that I might be able to unlock it but I do not have the same numbers as in the first page when running the Hawaii info.


----------



## RooTxBeeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EdWeisz*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I've been a lurker on this site for quite awhile.
> 
> I got myself a reference AMD R9 290. But it does not looks like an 290 base on the shaders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R9_290.png 68k .png file
> 
> 
> I was hoping that I might be able to unlock it but I do not have the same numbers as in the first page when running the Hawaii info.


THen you can't unlock it.


----------



## EdWeisz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RooTxBeeR*
> 
> THen you can't unlock it.


Could you check the snap shot that I included? Does this looks like a regular 290?


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aneutralname*
> 
> There are other ways of bricking a card than flashing a wrong bios.


jeez man. Why cant you not stick in your previous statements? Like the flashing bios topic.

Of course there is alot of ways in bricking a card.

Throw them into the concrete wall and Im sure they will broke,..

Or use a hammer. and smash the card. For sure you will brick your card.


----------



## aneutralname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> jeez man. Why cant you not stick in your previous statements? Like the flashing bios topic.
> 
> Of course there is alot of ways in bricking a card.
> 
> Throw them into the concrete wall and Im sure they will broke,..
> 
> Or use a hammer. and smash the card. For sure you will brick your card.


You seem to have misread my posts. It's not my fault if your knowledge of the English language is insufficient. The point was always that doing this unlock can cause your card to brick, or it may brick regardless and you may be unable to use your warranty.


----------



## aneutralname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siruba*
> 
> Well, looks like my unlocked Sapphire 290 BF4 has died on me.
> 
> Had it flashed to 290X and been doing mining with it for around 10 days (pretty much all the time when I was not gaming) without any problem. No further overclock on the core (1000) and didn't touch the voltage, except only mildly overclocking the memory to 1375MHz (10%) in the last 2-3 days. Temperature was limited to 80'C and fan speed at 65% max.
> 
> On the last day I noticed the hash rate has dropped - from about 810KH to around 500-700 and fluctuating. So I did a reboot, and since then booting into Windows 8.1 pretty much always crashed within 1-2 mins upon login, usually with 10s of black screen, followed by a VMware ESX purple screen of death (was doing GPU passthrough), killing the whole ESX host.
> 
> Interestingly, if I don't log in to the Win8, the VM would stay alive without crashing. So I tried un/reinstall all latest drivers but didn't seem to help. Flipping the switch back to the stock 290 and didn't work either. But with the GPU revoked from the VM, everything works perfectly.
> 
> Passing through the 290(X) to another fresh Win7 VM with an older driver was better, I was able to navigate in Windows and launch 3DMark default test, but the video/audio freezes for 0.5s in every 3-5s or so (never had this problem doing the same test before the 10 days of mining). Also having some random black screens that lasts 1-2s on the desktop, maybe once every 10-15 minutes.
> 
> So the card definitely looks defective now (albeit not totally). It will be a pity to RMA it and get back a locked card.
> 
> I cannot know for sure whether it was the overclocking or the constant mining that killed it. Although I had tried 1425MHz (14%) and up without issue before.
> 
> Trying a fresh install of ESX 5.5 still hoping it is something else...


Interesting. What bios were you using?

I want to report with this post that my card Tri-X 290 card is *NOT unlockable* despite getting the correct numbers in Hawaii info.

The following 290x BIOS all result in black screens:

Tri-X, ASUS (as in OP), Sapphire BF4

Flashing back to my original rom was luckily successful.










The only thing I can think of is that it's either not a 290x chip, or that Sapphire somehow is preventing people from flashing into 290x with their new Tri-X.


----------



## aneutralname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl4wisz*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have been reading this thread for a while now and finally got Sapphire PN: 11227-00 which is TRI-X OC version and managed to mod it. Lucky i am as it was last one in my shop and decided to give it a go despite negative feedback. Burned it for 1hr with Furmark and also changed thermal paste to AC5 + soon will be getting block for it. Great stuff!


What BIOS did you flash it with?


----------



## aneutralname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, time to make it official. Got my 24/7 stable OC's done so.
> My second, newer, Tri-X 290X gets to stay. The other one.. PSU won't do CF, I don't need CF, so it can go again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU-Z Validation
> 
> So, she's running 1200/1500Mhz on +150mV core. This translates roughly to a load voltage of 1.266-1.275v.
> 
> Custom fan profile, 40% idle fanspeed (that's my casefans sound level, so 40% for me is unhearable over my casefans). Temp above 50c = 65% fanspeed. Temp above 80c = 100% fanspeed.
> 
> It never even gets near the 80c however. Max temps I logged on BF4 for 2 hours straight where 72c core, 79c VRM1 and 52c VRM2 on 65% fanspeed. I did re-paste and remount the card with PK1 on the core though. Sapphire doesn't use those annoying MSI like warranty stickers on the screws so.. Makes repasting a lot easier and doesn't ruin your warranty.
> 
> My first cards VRAM did clock better.. That does 1625Mhz easily. This card won't crash till I go past 1800Mhz but it starts to show random checkerboard artifacts above ~1560Mhz so i'll just keep it at 1500Mhz to be sure.


You are the other poster who's been able to unlock a Tri-x. Impossible for me.


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aneutralname*
> 
> You seem to have misread my posts. It's not my fault if your knowledge of the English language is insufficient. The point was always that doing this unlock can cause your card to brick, or it may brick regardless and you may be unable to use your warranty.


EXACTLY! why you start talking about vrm failure about prolonged mining?

Isnt it general rule, once you start bios flashing or overclocking, you have to observed closely core temps and for 290's, VRM temps?

You seems to be sarcastic in your words. You mentioned about knowledge in English language?

FYI, even I am in korea, doesnt necessarily mean that I'm korean.

anyway, getting off topic here. And dont want to prolonged this discussion to people who doesnt want to accept other's opinions. Just do what you want to do.

Good luck







:thumb:


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aneutralname*
> 
> You seem to have misread my posts. It's not my fault if your knowledge of the English language is insufficient. The point was always that doing this unlock can cause your card to brick, or it may brick regardless and you may be unable to use your warranty.


You should have made it more clear that your concern is that, if your card is bricked (for whatever reason) with a flashed BIOS on it, the company may deny your RMA. The way your original post was written led everyone (including me) to believe you meant that a bad flash could brick your card and affect your warranty, which is really not a problem because you can just use the other BIOS to "un-brick" your card.

Flashing a BIOS and then having the card brick because the VRMs explode could be a problem, yes, although that would probably depend on whether the company processing the RMA actually went to the trouble to verify the BIOS on the dead card, instead of just approving an RMA for a card with obviously exploded VRMs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aneutralname*
> 
> Because VRM failure is one of the many things that can brick your card, and it will be more likely to happen if you are using more power for the extra shaders.


The VRMs, etc, are the same for both 290 and 290X cards, so I really doubt the extra shaders could cause any problem with anything on the card. Overvolting and overtemping (through high workloads) are the real risks for the VRMs.


----------



## aneutralname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You should have made it more clear that your concern is that, if your card is bricked (for whatever reason) with a flashed BIOS on it, the company may deny your RMA. The way your original post was written led everyone (including me) to believe you meant that a bad flash could brick your card and affect your warranty, which is really not a problem because you can just use the other BIOS to "un-brick" your card.


What post are you talking about? I don't see any post than can be interpreted in that way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Flashing a BIOS and then having the card brick because the VRMs explode could be a problem, yes, although that would probably depend on whether the company processing the RMA actually went to the trouble to verify the BIOS on the dead card, instead of just approving an RMA for a card with obviously exploded VRMs.
> The VRMs, etc, are the same for both 290 and 290X cards, so I really doubt the extra shaders could cause any problem with anything on the card. Overvolting and overtemping (through high workloads) are the real risks for the VRMs.


How do you know that all 290 and 290x have the same VRMs? Regardless, the issue is not so much that the flash would cause the card to brick, but that the card bricked with a custom bios in it (regardless of the cause). In view that many use these cards for mining, it's debatable whether it's an acceptable risk. It's probably smarter to try and raise 50mhz instead, which would not risk the warranty.


----------



## kl4wisz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aneutralname*
> 
> What BIOS did you flash it with?


The one that is used in 1st page here. Asus one 1000/1250. i can push it now 1080/1410 with full stability in bf4


----------



## aneutralname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl4wisz*
> 
> The one that is used in 1st page here. Asus one 1000/1250. i can push it now 1080/1410 with full stability in bf4


Well, it's odd, because I also have a Tri-X 290 which should be unlockable and that bios simply results in a black screen (like all the other 290x bios).

I guess Sapphire is now desgning their cards to only work with their specific bioses.


----------



## kl4wisz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aneutralname*
> 
> Well, it's odd, because I also have a Tri-X 290 which should be unlockable and that bios simply results in a black screen (like all the other 290x bios).
> 
> I guess Sapphire is now desgning their cards to only work with their specific bioses.


Have you tried 290x trixx bios?


----------



## aneutralname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl4wisz*
> 
> Have you tried 290x trixx bios?


Yes, and the reference Sapphire 290x bios. I can't be the only one with this problem.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aneutralname*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and the reference Sapphire 290x bios. I can't be the only one with this problem.


You're not, I have a similar problem except with an MSI card, got an unlocked one but no matter what I do no go.


----------



## aneutralname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> You're not, I have a similar problem except with an MSI card, got an unlocked one but no matter what I do no go.


Perhaps our chips are 290x that truly have been laser-cut. That would explain why Hawaii-info gets 290x numbers.


----------



## airisom2

If HI shows 290X numbers, then it can be unlocked. Laser cutting has nothing to do with it, and if it was, then I'd show 290 numbers instead.

The problem may be that your motherboards don't support cards with mismatched SSIDs, which is most likely the reason for the black screens.


----------



## aneutralname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> If HI shows 290X numbers, then it can be unlocked. Laser cutting has nothing to do with it, and if it was, then I'd show 290 numbers instead.


What I was playing with in my post was the possibility that it somehow was laser-cut but AMD did not change the HI numbers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> The problem may be that your motherboards don't support cards with mismatched SSIDs, which is most likely the reason for the black screens.


Which are the SSIDs that should match then? Where else does the card store its SSID apart from its BIOS?


----------



## aneutralname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> You're not, I have a similar problem except with an MSI card, got an unlocked one but no matter what I do no go.


What motherboard do you have? I own an MSI Z77A-G43.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aneutralname*
> 
> What I was playing with in my post was the possibility that it somehow was laser-cut but AMD did not change the HI numbers.


Well, there are only two types of Hawaii chips. You have 215-0852000 (290X), and 215-0852000 (290). If the numbers in HI show 801xxxxxx, it's a 290 chip, and if it shows 800xxxxxx, then it's a 290X chip. So, the numbers directly correspond to what GPU is installed on the pcb. HI is a low level program capable of reading how many available cores there are on the GPU, so it's impossible for it to read wrong, unless it's reading a different architecture, which HI will say that it is and won't read it.
Quote:


> Which are the SSIDs that should match then? Where else does the card store its SSID apart from its BIOS?


There are two types of IDs on graphics cards, the Device ID/SSID (what type of card it is), and the ID that determines what vendor manufactured the card (Powercolor, Asus, etc.). The bios stores a lot of stuff, but the ones that I know of are fan speeds, voltages, 3d/2d clock profiles, memory timings, memory type, bios version, ROP/Shader count, the vendor, temp sensor availability, and power limits.


----------



## aneutralname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Well, there are only two types of Hawaii chips. You have 215-0852000 (290X), and 215-0852000 (290). If the numbers in HI show 801xxxxxx, it's a 290 chip, and if it shows 800xxxxxx, then it's a 290X chip. So, the numbers directly correspond to what GPU is installed on the pcb. HI is a low level program capable of reading how many available cores there are on the GPU, so it's impossible for it to read wrong, unless it's reading a different architecture, which HI will say that it is and won't read it.


That we know of. We don't know what goes on internally at AMD all the time.But I agree that it is most likely a 290x chip.

Did you mean 215-08520*2*0 (290)? Isn't 215-0852020 just a laser-cut 215-0852000 anyway?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> There are two types of IDs on graphics cards, the Device ID/SSID (what type of card it is), and the ID that determines what vendor manufactured the card (Powercolor, Asus, etc.). The bios stores a lot of stuff, but the ones that I know of are fan speeds, voltages, 3d/2d clock profiles, memory timings, memory type, bios version, ROP/Shader count, the vendor, temp sensor availability, and power limits.


You spoke of a mismatch. What should the flashed 290x BIOS match with that it doesn't? Where is the information that it matches against?


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aneutralname*
> 
> You spoke of a mismatch. What should the flashed 290x BIOS match with that it doesn't? Where is the information that it matches against?


Well, you kinda answered your own question. You're flashing a 290X bios on a 290, so the IDs are obviously going to be different. As far as what values, I don't know. All the bios stores is basic information on what the card is called, but it can't control the ID because that's stored on the PCB itself. I believe the method is the same as the method NV uses to give their cards IDs, which is by using different resistor layouts that change the Device ID bytes.

To your edit: Yeah, typo.


----------



## aneutralname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Well, you kinda answered your own question. You're flashing a 290X bios on a 290, so the IDs are obviously going to be different. As far as what values, I don't know. All the bios stores is basic information on what the card is called, but it can't control the ID because that's stored on the PCB itself. I believe the method is the same as the method NV uses to give their cards IDs, which is by using different resistor layouts that change the Device ID bytes.
> 
> To your edit: Yeah, typo.


Altering a 290x bios to have the same ID as the 290 should solve that issue, then, if it was the problem.


----------



## airisom2

Which is why the PT1T bios should be used over 290X bioses for black screen cases, since that has the 290's SSID, but still offers the unlocked cores.


----------



## aneutralname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Which is why the PT1T bios should be used over 290X bioses for black screen cases, since that has ids altered to match the 290, but still offers the unlocked cores.


But it was claimed in the thread that that bios permanently modded the frequencies in the card. Is that true?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasboogieman*
> 
> Hmmm
> 
> As it turns out, theres a serious shortcoming with the PT1T BIOS
> 
> Once flashed, the clocks never recede even using the alternate stock BIOS on the board.
> 
> I'm thinking PowerPlay was disabled via some low level IC affected by the PT1T BIOS which transcends the high level BIOS later.
> 
> Either way, this is problematic if someone wants to revert completely to stock settings.


----------



## airisom2

[email protected]@!! I've probably edited this post 10 times trying to get my words right, and I can't. So, let's start over.

The clockspeed and voltage problem for the PT1T could very well be true. As to how it happened, I don't know. Up until I read that post, I was thinking that the PT1T bios was a simple ID change, but if his results are actually repeatable, then something else in the bios must have been edited.

He did say that the clockspeeds didn't recede when using the alternate stock bios on the board, which I'm thinking he's talking about the other profile. If that's the case, then simply flashing the profile with the PT1T bios with a bios that has powerplay enabled should fix that, in theory.

I'll update the OP warning about this. Although this needs to be tested in depth, I doubt anyone wants to be a guinea pig except some using the PT1T bios.


----------



## aneutralname

Does anyone know how hard it is to mod the ID of an ATI bios, 290x->290? I would do it myself if I knew about BIOS editing.


----------



## Toysoldier101

Hey guys,

This one is not unlockable right? Many Thanks for help!

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8800005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toysoldier101*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> This one is not unlockable right? Many Thanks for help!
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8800005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


yes bro it is lock you cant unlock it..sorry..but still bro it is a hynix might aswel overclock it


----------



## Toysoldier101

To bad, thank you for the quick reaction. I hope its a good overclocker then!


----------



## maynard14

yes bro most hynix can oc much better than elpida. that ok bro even its lock it is still a beast 290!


----------



## airisom2

I just got a reply from Dasboogieman about the PT1T bios. There's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## aneutralname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> I just got a reply from Dasboogieman about the PT1T bios. There's nothing wrong with it.


Just tried the pt1t bios. Results:

The system boots and CPUZ does recognize 2800 shaders, however, it's impossible to get the card to work with 14.6 drivers. It's simply not recognized.

Rolled back to the original bios and everything seems fine.

You were apparently correct that my system can be unlocked, but the motherboard seems to create unsurmountable compatibility problems. I hope other people have better luck.

I thought AMD required digitally signed BIOS. It seems pt1t found a way around it?


----------



## xnotx2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aneutralname*
> 
> Just tried the pt1t bios. Results:
> 
> The system boots and CPUZ does recognize 2800 shaders, however, it's impossible to get the card to work with 14.6 drivers. It's simply not recognized.
> 
> Rolled back to the original bios and everything seems fine.
> 
> You were apparently correct that my system can be unlocked, but the motherboard seems to create unsurmountable compatibility problems. I hope other people have better luck.
> 
> I thought AMD required digitally signed BIOS. It seems pt1t found a way around it?


Works for me with 14.6.
Can you check the hardware ID via properties > details .... in device manager.

Are you on windows 8.1?
Haven't tried 8.1 with 14.6 yet


----------



## aneutralname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xnotx2*
> 
> Works for me with 14.6.
> Can you check the hardware ID via properties > details .... in device manager.
> 
> Are you on windows 8.1?
> Haven't tried 8.1 with 14.6 yet


Does your card work with 290x bios? I'm on W7.


----------



## aneutralname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xnotx2*
> 
> Works for me with 14.6.
> Can you check the hardware ID via properties > details .... in device manager.
> 
> Are you on windows 8.1?
> Haven't tried 8.1 with 14.6 yet


Just redid the procedure with the same failed results, but I could gather info:

From the device manager with pt1t installed.




Notice how Windows says the device reports a problem. But is it really the device or the motherboard?



Interestingly, the SSID of the pt1t bios and of the original are different, despite both being 290 bios. This is the screen I get when I flash from original to pt1t:


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> [email protected]@!! I've probably edited this post 10 times trying to get my words right, and I can't. So, let's start over.
> 
> The clockspeed and voltage problem for the PT1T could very well be true. As to how it happened, I don't know. Up until I read that post, I was thinking that the PT1T bios was a simple ID change, but if his results are actually repeatable, then something else in the bios must have been edited.
> 
> He did say that the clockspeeds didn't recede when using the alternate stock bios on the board, which I'm thinking he's talking about the other profile. If that's the case, then simply flashing the profile with the PT1T bios with a bios that has powerplay enabled should fix that, in theory.
> 
> I'll update the OP warning about this. Although this needs to be tested in depth, I doubt anyone wants to be a guinea pig except some using the PT1T bios.


Ive been using PT1T since 1mth or so after release . It does what its supposed to . Makes boards recognise 290x flashed 290's








1350mhz single
1330mhz CF
1300mhz on Trifire
Lots of W/R on HWBOT for 290


----------



## gameruk

RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: FA000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

Hi can mines be unlocked i have 2 r9 290 tri x oc?


----------



## xnotx2

@aneutralname Hmmm... and your card is a reference 290? Might be an incompatibility between bios and card :S that would be my only guess.... Not sure what card or motherboard you have.

I cant use the stock 290x bios, thats why I made that PT1T, even though my card doesn't unlock it has the modified Vdroop on it.


----------



## aneutralname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xnotx2*
> 
> @aneutralname Hmmm... and your card is a reference 290? Might be an incompatibility between bios and card :S that would be my only guess.... Not sure what card or motherboard you have.
> 
> I cant use the stock 290x bios, thats why I made that PT1T, even though my card doesn't unlock it has the modified Vdroop on it.


I already posted the models in the thread. My card is a Tri-X OC. My mobo is an MSI Z77A-G43.

I think it's possible that the bios of the 290x Tri-X OC could work (both cards have the same SSID), if somebody changed its device ID to the ID of the 290. Can you do that?

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/151774/sapphire-r9290x-4096-131212-1.html

Otherwise, changing the SSID of pt1t to match that of my bios could work as well (less likely). I don't know how to edit these bioses, unfortunately.


----------



## KarlAzytzeen

Hi!

I had a question,

I had installed today a Saphire R9 290 (used).

The question is, looking at the Hawaii info it shows RA1: F8010005... wich means locked. (it has hynnix memories)

but in this thread i had read people that has unlocked the card with my SKU code http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread/820#post_21252452

Wich is the correct info. Im afraid to flash something and brickit or worst.

Thanks


----------



## aneutralname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarlAzytzeen*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I had a question,
> 
> I had installed today a Saphire R9 290 (used).
> 
> The question is, looking at the Hawaii info it shows RA1: F8010005... wich means locked. (it has hynnix memories)
> 
> but in this thread i had read people that has unlocked the card with my SKU code http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread/820#post_21252452
> 
> Wich is the correct info. Im afraid to flash something and brickit or worst.
> 
> Thanks


SKU code has nothing to do with unlockability. It's a matter of luck and individual chips.


----------



## KarlAzytzeen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aneutralname*
> 
> SKU code has nothing to do with unlockability. It's a matter of luck and individual chips.


So there is no chance of unlock it?
(at least is suposed to be good memories for overclocking)


----------



## aneutralname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarlAzytzeen*
> 
> So there is no chance of unlock it?
> (at least is suposed to be good memories for overclocking)


Never read of anyone unlocking despite getting a locked Hawaii code. Only of the opposite







.


----------



## airisom2

Well, I flashed the PT1 Bios on one of my PCS+ 290Xs. I'm getting driver problems (won't install for the card) and 0x7e blue screens. The odd thing is that when I flashed the PT1 bios on the reference XFX 290 I had before, it worked fine. Maybe AMD changed something in their newer drivers so they won't recognize flashed cards. Then, you have the fact that some of these aftermarket cards that use a reference PCB (MSI Gaming, Tri-X, PCS+), have slight variations in the components they use, and possibly small changes not easily seen that slightly deviate from the reference PCB design. Since the PT series bioses were made for the reference PCB, that may be another reason why some of these cards aren't working.


----------



## aneutralname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Well, I flashed the PT1 Bios on one of my PCS+ 290Xs. I'm getting driver problems (won't install for the card) and 0x7e blue screens. The odd thing is that when I flashed the PT1 bios on the reference XFX 290 I had before, it worked fine. Maybe AMD changed something in their newer drivers so they won't recognize flashed cards. Then, you have the fact that some of these aftermarket cards that use a reference PCB (MSI Gaming, Tri-X, PCS+), have slight variations in the components they use, and possibly small changes not easily seen that slightly deviate from the reference PCB design. Since the PT series bioses were made for the reference PCB, that may be another reason why some of these cards aren't working.


When I had PT1T on my card, I tried it with 14.4, 13.12 and 14.6 and it wouldn't work with any. I don't think it's a driver issue. Also the creator of PT1T says his BIOS works with 14.6 drivers for him.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gameruk*
> 
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: FA000005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
> Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> Hi can mines be unlocked i have 2 r9 290 tri x oc?


Top one, No. Bottom Result, Yes the info for which can and can't is on the first page of the thread.


----------



## aneutralname

For those of you who are following my story, here is what happened today:

I figured out how to mod the Tri-x 290x bios so that it would have the device ID of the 290. With this modification the system is booting, but the drivers still won't install.

The behavior is similar to what happens with PT1T. The card won't even work with bioses of other 290:s.

Likely the mobo is checking product ID (?) or some other parameter that is both in the card and in the bios which is preventing the card from working with bioses from all other cards. I will try to find and edit these too.


----------



## aneutralname

This is getting weirder and weired by the second. I changed all those parameters (product number, product name, etc) to match exactly those of my card in the 290x bios and the card is still not working.

The card won't even work with stock bioses of other 290 Tri-x OC *(!!!!!!)*. It only works with its original bios.

I'm out of ideas. Some secret identifier being used by Sapphire that is inside the card (?). A new design for Tri-X OC that is incompatible with all other bioses? How can the bios ever be updated then? Weird as hell.


----------



## aneutralname

It looks like one of my suspicions is being confirmed.

The card works with this bios (exact same file as in my card)

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/153454/sapphire-r9290-4096-140115.html

But it does NOT work with this slightly older bios:

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/151348/sapphire-r9290-4096-131211-1.html

The only reasonable conclusion is that Sapphire revised the card, and made a new design that only works with its own bios. Significantly, the P/Ns of the two bioses are different.

This is probably how they can handle bios updates of cards of the same model, gathering first information on which P/N the card has before sending the newer bios.

Edit: Found other owners of the same card that run into bios flashing issues https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=12830.msg139817#msg139817

Doesn't look like I will be able to unlock any time soon.







I will stick around if there are questions.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Just to clear up the confusion, both 290x bios switches have the same clocks. The only difference between the two is the fan speeds, with the quiet bios having a lower fan speed, which then allows the card to hit 95C faster, which leads to more throttling than the uber position that has a higher base fan speed. The 290 has the same bios on both switches, and the bios is set up to be a compromise between the 290x quiet and uber bioses. It's louder than the 290x quiet, but quieter than the 290x uber.
> 
> There is no overclocking potential if you stick with the stock fan speeds because they're already making the card throttle due to temps. The faster the fan spins, the faster it can dissipate the heat from the core, which means lower temps, less throttling, and better overclocking potential.
> 
> If you really want to "finalize" you card so that it will behave exactly as a 290x, flash the quiet 290x bios on the left switch (closes to the video connetors), and the uber bios on the right switch (closest to power connectors). I'd advise against it, though. I bet you 99.999% of all R9 290x users are using the uber bios anyways. The quiet mode is pretty much pointless, and is mainly for paper launch epeen (I guess that's how you would say it...).
> 
> Anyways, here's the MSI AB command line tweak to get you +200mV:


does this command allow you to have +200mv of leeway to move the slider, or does it automatically add 200mv of juice?

also with multiple cards is it just /sg0 commandhere
/sg1 commandhere
etc
etc?

First time w/ an amd rig lol


----------



## airisom2

Well, I can answer your first question. It will change the maximum amount of volts from 100mV to 200mV without any way to go further. If you want more, here are some more codes:

wi4,30,8d,xx

xx being:
8: 50
10: 100
14: 125
18: 150
1C: 175
20: 200
30: 300mV
40: 400mV
50: 500mV

Not sure about your second question.


----------



## Minasodrom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aneutralname*
> 
> It looks like one of my suspicions is being confirmed.
> 
> The card works with this bios (exact same file as in my card)
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/153454/sapphire-r9290-4096-140115.html
> 
> But it does NOT work with this slightly older bios:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/151348/sapphire-r9290-4096-131211-1.html
> 
> The only reasonable conclusion is that Sapphire revised the card, and made a new design that only works with its own bios. Significantly, the P/Ns of the two bioses are different.
> 
> This is probably how they can handle bios updates of cards of the same model, gathering first information on which P/N the card has before sending the newer bios.
> 
> Edit: Found other owners of the same card that run into bios flashing issues https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=12830.msg139817#msg139817
> 
> Doesn't look like I will be able to unlock any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will stick around if there are questions.


the only significant difference of the two bioses is that the trix oc one doesnt support elpida memory, have you checked what kind of memory you have?

edit: just read your other post and it seems that wrong memory is unlikely the issue, but check it anyways


----------



## aneutralname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minasodrom*
> 
> the only significant difference of the two bioses is that the trix oc one doesnt support elpida memory, have you checked what kind of memory you have?
> 
> edit: just read your other post and it seems that wrong memory is unlikely the issue, but check it anyways


There are obviously more differences than that, as my card won't work with any BIOS other than the 015.043. Tri-X version.

I have Hynx memory.


----------



## aegorn

bought a used sapphire 290 on ebay for 220 took a shot i got

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/645h/

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

asus flash i got a black screen so i re flashed it in a sapphire 290x rom and went through now its showing

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kuq4y/

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000

so is the ra2 at 8010000 a real 290x chip int the 290 ?

and why did i get a black screen on the asus rom but the sapphire 290x rom did fine ?

tried asus rom again and all fail found a sapphire 290x oc and worked

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kyxsm/

3d mark shows a 7% increase without changing OC gonna start messing with trxx oc see if it goes more gonna run a simulation for 24 hours see how hot/stable it actually is

still dont know why asus rom wont work but the saphire does guess they put a bios vendor id/loc on it


----------



## Aplastar

wondering if this able to be unlocked probably not... but just reassuring myself

290.png 210k .png file


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aplastar*
> 
> wondering if this able to be unlocked probably not... but just reassuring myself
> 
> 290.png 210k .png file


Sorry, it's locked.


----------



## aneutralname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aegorn*
> 
> bought a used sapphire 290 on ebay for 220 took a shot i got
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/645h/
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> asus flash i got a black screen so i re flashed it in a sapphire 290x rom and went through now its showing
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kuq4y/
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> so is the ra2 at 8010000 a real 290x chip int the 290 ?
> 
> and why did i get a black screen on the asus rom but the sapphire 290x rom did fine ?
> 
> tried asus rom again and all fail found a sapphire 290x oc and worked
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kyxsm/
> 
> 3d mark shows a 7% increase without changing OC gonna start messing with trxx oc see if it goes more gonna run a simulation for 24 hours see how hot/stable it actually is
> 
> still dont know why asus rom wont work but the saphire does guess they put a bios vendor id/loc on it


What 290x bios worked for you, link? Read my posts, there are Sapphire cards that don't work with old bioses. What was the bios version that came with your card?


----------



## aegorn

i tried 3 different asus 290x bios all no boot just hanged, tried the sapphire tri x oc 290x
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kyxsm/
it worked but became unstable on the 3rd 3d mark and locked my comp up so i switched back to the 290x performance

www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/152146/Sapphire.R9290X.4096.131202.rom
i just renammed it sapphire.rom to make it easier to flash
BIOS Version: 015.039.000.007.003526 (113-C6710150-102)
i think its the bf4 290x version not sure

Sapphire cards might only be able to use the Subvendor: ATI (1002 - 0B00) or sapphire only

it unlocked the shaders and 1000 gpu 1250mem
better than the 290 bios im getting 7-10 % increase on the different 3d mark runs fire strike 5% cloudgate 10%

ran a loop 6 hours no problem with above bios
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4ar4w/
think im gonna stay at the sapphire 290x bios until i get a waterblock any recommendations for one ? im thinking Aquacomputer Kryographics anyone used this yet ?


----------



## aegorn

can verify the msi 290x bios bf4 version

www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/148385/MSI.R9290X.4096.130930.rom

works on Sapphire 290 card

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wcv7v/

gonna try this id rather use afterburner than sapphire tri xx just because it has more options

after some benchmarks msi bios is slower by a couple points
decided to go back to sapphire but found an asus bf4 ? 290x flashed it from the msi that i had and it worked








www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/147864/Asus.R9290X.4096.130930.rom

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/v88nc/

i like asus tweaker better


----------



## Pijanista

Bought r9 290 windforce, so does this means it's unlockable ?

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1458:228E
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pijanista*
> 
> Bought r9 290 windforce, so does this means it's unlockable ?
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1458:228E
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000


looks like it. wow is that new or used one? if it is new, seems that there are still newly released cards which is unlockable.

Go ahead and unlock it. Congrats and enjoy the card.

p.s. would you like to exchange?







just kidding. lol


----------



## Pijanista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> looks like it. wow is that new or used one? if it is new, seems that there are still newly released cards which is unlockable.
> 
> Go ahead and unlock it. Congrats and enjoy the card.
> 
> p.s. would you like to exchange?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding. lol


It's a new card, 1 day old. Just 1 question, i should unlock with 290x windforce bios ?

Is it normal that memory type changed from hynix to elpida ???

Unflashed:


Flashed:


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pijanista*
> 
> It's a new card, 1 day old. Just 1 question, i should unlock with 290x windforce bios ?


I will leave the expert to answer that one. But it looks like according to TPU windforce database, all windforce 290x is only elpida. Try to find 290x bios which is hynix.

But have you run some benchmark before you flashed? If there was big change after flashing, then you can confirm that it was unlock. If not, maybe not unlocked.


----------



## Pijanista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> looks like it. wow is that new or used one? if it is new, seems that there are still newly released cards which is unlockable.
> 
> Go ahead and unlock it. Congrats and enjoy the card.
> 
> p.s. would you like to exchange?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding. lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> I will leave the expert to answer that one. But it looks like according to TPU windforce database, all windforce 290x is only elpida. Try to find 290x bios which is hynix.
> 
> But have you run some benchmark before you flashed? If there was big change after flashing, then you can confirm that it was unlock. If not, maybe not unlocked.


Ok i tested it now. I cant get back original bios on UBER.
Flashed:



Unflashed:


----------



## airisom2

It's really interesting that your ram type changed upon flashing. Then again, as nightfox said, all WF3X cards are elpida, so the vram was probably forced into being detected as Elpida since there isn't a debug or Hynix ram profile in the BIOS. Since Hynix and Elpida are different architectures when it comes to how the vram is designed, I'd advise you to flash a bios that supports both ICs, or at least Hynix. You may run into some issues down the road with the bios setting the wrong timings and whatnot on unsupported vram.


----------



## Pijanista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> It's really interesting that your ram type changed upon flashing. Then again, as nightfox said, all WF3X cards are elpida, so the vram was probably forced into being detected as Elpida since there isn't a debug or Hynix ram profile in the BIOS. Since Hynix and Elpida are different architectures when it comes to how the vram is designed, I'd advise you to flash a bios that supports both ICs, or at least Hynix. You may run into some issues down the road with the bios setting the wrong timings and whatnot on unsupported vram.


Thanks for info, flashed MSI Bios and memory is recognized as Hynix and it's working everything fine.


----------



## Nick0602

Hi all, I just received my Tri-X R9 290 from Amazon.

I ran Hawaii info and I got this result:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8800005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Is my card unlockable?

Thanks.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick0602*
> 
> Hi all, I just received my Tri-X R9 290 from Amazon.
> 
> I ran Hawaii info and I got this result:
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8800005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> Is my card unlockable?
> 
> Thanks.


no, but it is already as fast as a reference 290x out the box, so no worries.


----------



## Nick0602

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> no, but it is already as fast as a reference 290x out the box, so no worries.


Nice, thanks for the reply


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick0602*
> 
> Nice, thanks for the reply


mine does not unlock, too. the only 290Xs i can't catch are the ones that oc past 1260. that's the difference.


----------



## user82

Hi folks,

don't want to leave a bad first impression and my question is hopefully not too stupid.
But do I just flash the asus rom to any card to unlock or do I need a bios from a r9 290x my vendor made.
VTX3D is what I got.
The first post leaves me with the impression both Bios'es are a valid option, is this correct?
Would appreciate an answer and thanks in advance
user


----------



## airisom2

Either one should do. Reference cards should take any AIB's (Sapphire, VTX3D, etc.) reference bios. I just threw in the Asus Bios because its confirmed working on basically every reference card, and it allows the use of all overclocking software (Asus GPUTweak, Sapphire Trixx, and MSI Afterburner). You can go with your vendor's bios if you want.


----------



## user82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Either one should do. Reference cards should take any AIB's (Sapphire, VTX3D, etc.) reference bios. I just threw in the Asus Bios because its confirmed working on basically every reference card, and it allows the use of all overclocking software (Asus GPUTweak, Sapphire Trixx, and MSI Afterburner). You can go with your vendor's bios if you want.


Thanks for your answer!








Could not yet find a VTX3D R9 290X bios, so I'll go with Asus first.


----------



## Zucksi

Succesfully Unlock on a Gigabyte Windforce R9 290


----------



## klepp0906

As much as I hate using a non vendor bios on my GPUS - their is just too many reasons to leave this XFX bios in the dust. For starters - what company in their right mind would make a bios for a gpu today that doesn't support UEFI?!

Then theirs the fact your biffed on overclocking settings (I gather asus allows a larger voltage range).

Aaaaaanywho - I am having trouble discerning which bios is which on techpowerup. I want to download the Uber and Quiet and flash both of them independently. Can anyone please/kindly provide me with links to them both or the bios number of which is which so I can grab them both myself and be sure to label them correctly and flash them correctly etc?

TYTYTY


----------



## Protomize

Awesome. Paid $250 for a stock 290 and what do you know, it was able to unlock to a 290x. Awesome deal.


----------



## klepp0906

So anyone around that has some xfx reference boards with elpida AND Hynix chips?

Weirdest problem ever. I flashed to ati and to xfx reference bios but neither supports UEFI plus I was hoping for some fringe benefits. (More volts and tdp etc).

I'm anal and don't like using a specific brand gpu with another brands bios. (For purely aesthetic reasons and peace of mind. Has nothing to do with worry over safety or longevity Or anything like that) Still it seems I had a choice to make and so flashed with the default asus bios. I was greeted with blackness as I posted elsewhere. After that I was pointed towards the modified bioses here.

I tried them both and as odd as it was, it posted but caused one card to simply disappear. Not even in device manager any longer.
I flashed and reflashed, when juggled the slots but the one with the "other" chips just wouldn't come back.

I flashed back to the amd reference bios and all was well again.

This time I tried the Asus lightning bios. Go figure, it works. All 3 cards are there again. Of course this leaves me not only with a different brand cards, but no extra power target or volts as per the modified bioses.

So I'm posting for 2 things. 1 is to get some info on what bios people are using with the reference xfx cards with both Hynix and elpida memory (to see if a preferential bios will overlap) and 2 is to find out what my options are to get more voltage, a higher tdp, UEFI support, and hopefully a way to have either a matching subvendor or one that is simply AMD or custom.

(For example on my titans I have the skynets) I noticed on the cards that would flash with the 2 custom bios here that they displayed as asus still.

Now I know this is anal retentive and OCD at it's very best, and an extremely tall if not impossible list of requirements. However with that said - what are you guys using? Any extra custom bioses floating around? Perhaps a bios editor ala KeplerBiosEditor?

Thanks for any insight that can be offered. I find it absolutely crazy that two cards from the same vendor behave so differently with 2 bioses from the same vendor at that lol.

I was told that the custom bios here was not only tailored for black screens but had the vendor removed. Nein I say







better call Saul!


----------



## Forceman

Most of the BIOSes support both Hynix and Elpida chips. The Techpowerup database will show whether they do or not, by listing both in the details page.


----------



## 98uk

Hey guys, so assuming this won't unlock?
Quote:


> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8200005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8080005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## 16chris

Will my r9 290 from XFX unlock ?
Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8020005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: FA000005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Hey guys, so assuming this won't unlock?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *16chris*
> 
> Will my r9 290 from XFX unlock ?
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8020005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: FA000005 RD2: 00000000


sorry guys they are lock...


----------



## 98uk

Pucha.

Time to drive those clocks up then. I found the reference cooler isn't particularly bad... just, it's devastatingly loud.


----------



## crnkoj

I take it this is locked, only found one post with the same RA1 but it was unclear, thats why im asking.
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8080005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Thanks


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Most of the BIOSes support both Hynix and Elpida chips. The Techpowerup database will show whether they do or not, by listing both in the details page.


must be some kind of issue w/ the xfx reference card itself then. I was under the assumption most of those bios' are UEFI capable as well and the xfx reference cards wont boot in UEFI no matter what bios I put on them.

Sigh they all unlock but thus far, nothing but issues


----------



## klepp0906

yea - so those lightning bios' that seemed to work fine when the other bios wouldn't. They go blank upon any 3d rendering. Anyone else experienced this? Stable as can be in 2d. I changed the voltages and speeds to default/reference. Even tried xfire and without. Two differnet games as well.

The game posts but the minute it changes from the insignia/logo screen to the entering of the actual game - POOF! GG. Monitors lose signal.

Im stupefied. So far the only bios ive found that works is the ATI and XFX reference bios' which blows my mind considering all the other people I see with reference XFX using these bios' fine. Makes NO sense.

More flashing incoming I concur


----------



## hossinkaspersky

my 290 refrence Sapphire

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8020005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## maxstep

Hey guys, I tried flashing my powercolor 290s to 290xs but I get the dreaded black screen. Cards perform flawlessly, but I can't deal with the black screen due to some issues with the bios and the necessity to very frequently change the bootloader. Any ideas how to fix the black screen/workarounds? Is it because of UEFI bios (gigabyte GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI f5f) or low voltage/incorrect vendor id/some identification string? I have the reference powercolor models and tried every bios out there, cards flash and function flawlessly but black screen before few seconds into a loaded windows session every time. Had to flash back to peasant 290.. Please share any ideas/tips. Thank you.


----------



## EdWeisz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxstep*
> 
> Hey guys, I tried flashing my powercolor 290s to 290xs but I get the dreaded black screen. Cards perform flawlessly, but I can't deal with the black screen due to some issues with the bios and the necessity to very frequently change the bootloader. Any ideas how to fix the black screen/workarounds? Is it because of UEFI bios (gigabyte GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI f5f) or low voltage/incorrect vendor id/some identification string? I have the reference powercolor models and tried every bios out there, cards flash and function flawlessly but black screen before few seconds into a loaded windows session every time. Had to flash back to peasant 290.. Please share any ideas/tips. Thank you.


I have a reference R9 290. I have only encountered the black screen issue during reboot but not during in game or in windows.

What I did is to increase the power limit for GPU (thru CCC) and it fixed the issue.
I'm not sure but there could a component/part of the GPU that draws more current.


----------



## maxstep

Hi EdWeisz, thank you for replying - but I'm not experiencing black screen issues after entering windows, ever. I only have them after flashing the bios on the cards during POST, on bios, on the select bootloader menu - no issues in the windows. I do switch between bootloaders literally daily and fiddle with bios settings frequently so it's sadly a deal breaker for me, despite the cards performing flawlessly when unlocked and overclocked (accelero IV + custom VRM cooling). Issue of the black screen is present only _before_ the windows loads. Thanks for the advice though. I am fairly upset over the black screen due to the simple reason of cards fully working unlocked, and asking the knowledgeable clockers if anyone has succeeded in fixing this issue(apart from rolling back to the original bios, which I sadly had to do) Thanks.


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxstep*
> 
> Hi EdWeisz, thank you for replying - but I'm not experiencing black screen issues after entering windows, ever. I only have them after flashing the bios on the cards during POST, on bios, on the select bootloader menu - no issues in the windows. I do switch between bootloaders literally daily and fiddle with bios settings frequently so it's sadly a deal breaker for me, despite the cards performing flawlessly when unlocked and overclocked (accelero IV + custom VRM cooling). Issue of the black screen is present only _before_ the windows loads. Thanks for the advice though. I am fairly upset over the black screen due to the simple reason of cards fully working unlocked, and asking the knowledgeable clockers if anyone has succeeded in fixing this issue(apart from rolling back to the original bios, which I sadly had to do) Thanks.


Have you used the PT1T BIOS? that apparently has a work around for BIOS blackscreens.


----------



## meggens

Hi,

I recently bought a CLUB3D R9 290x card. I'm getting random BSOD's on a daily basis while sitting idle in Windows 7, or playing simpel 2D games. Never in BF4 of Watch_Dogs.

I've tried all sorts of solutions:

- Raising the maximum 2D clock speeds using ASUS GPU Tweak. (Raised them to be the same as 3D clocks).
- Update my MB to the lastest BIOS version.
- Replaced the atikmdag.sys file with the extracted atikmdag.sy_ from the driver folder.
- Reinstalled my entire computer with a fresh new Windows 7 64 bit.
- Tried different drivers (also the 14.6 beta).
- Removed some additonal hardware from my computer, resocketed my memory modules.

I used to have a HD5850 which had been working perfectly for well over 6 years.

After contact with AMD they advised me to contact Club3D for a new VBIOS. Club3D did not respond to my question.

I read on another forum people having the same issues with their R9 290x, and some were solved by using de PT1 bios in Uber Bios mode.
So I tried it, but now i have another problem.

When I play BF4 the fan speed goes to a 100% and doesnt drop untill I Alt+Tab to the desktop. When I go back to the game again the fan goes back to 100%.
Ofcouse I can manually lower the fan speed using Asus GPU Tweak, but it's doing it for a reason right? The card gets really hot as well.

When i put my card back to Quiet Bios mode I can play BF4 just fine with fan speed 25%. But then my system could get a random BSOD whenever I'm not playing a graphic heavy game.

What could be causing this issue?

Kind Regards,


----------



## anubis1127

Try downloading DDU, clean out all video card drivers installed, then install the latest AMD drivers. That seemed to fix my BSOD issues with r9 270s, not the same card, but the same crappy AMD drivers.


----------



## maxstep

Hey Dasboogieman, no I haven't! Could you please point me to it? I somehow failed at using search and google to find the actual bios, my bad. I'd really appreciate some hand-holding in finding it, thank you so much for pointing me in the right direction!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasboogieman*
> 
> Have you used the PT1T BIOS? that apparently has a work around for BIOS blackscreens.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxstep*
> 
> Hey Dasboogieman, no I haven't! Could you please point me to it? I somehow failed at using search and google to find the actual bios, my bad. I'd really appreciate some hand-holding in finding it, thank you so much for pointing me in the right direction!


It is in the first post of this thread.


----------



## maxstep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasboogieman*
> 
> Have you used the PT1T BIOS? that apparently has a work around for BIOS blackscreens.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> It is in the first post of this thread.


...I see that I'm a moron. Thank you! Didn't occur to me to check under the other 290 bioses, it's been a while since I flashed it. Thanks again, dumbass of me.


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meggens*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I recently bought a CLUB3D R9 290x card. I'm getting random BSOD's on a daily basis while sitting idle in Windows 7, or playing simpel 2D games. Never in BF4 of Watch_Dogs.
> 
> I've tried all sorts of solutions:
> 
> - Raising the maximum 2D clock speeds using ASUS GPU Tweak. (Raised them to be the same as 3D clocks).
> - Update my MB to the lastest BIOS version.
> - Replaced the atikmdag.sys file with the extracted atikmdag.sy_ from the driver folder.
> - Reinstalled my entire computer with a fresh new Windows 7 64 bit.
> - Tried different drivers (also the 14.6 beta).
> - Removed some additonal hardware from my computer, resocketed my memory modules.
> 
> I used to have a HD5850 which had been working perfectly for well over 6 years.
> 
> After contact with AMD they advised me to contact Club3D for a new VBIOS. Club3D did not respond to my question.
> 
> I read on another forum people having the same issues with their R9 290x, and some were solved by using de PT1 bios in Uber Bios mode.
> So I tried it, but now i have another problem.
> 
> When I play BF4 the fan speed goes to a 100% and doesnt drop untill I Alt+Tab to the desktop. When I go back to the game again the fan goes back to 100%.
> Ofcouse I can manually lower the fan speed using Asus GPU Tweak, but it's doing it for a reason right? The card gets really hot as well.
> 
> When i put my card back to Quiet Bios mode I can play BF4 just fine with fan speed 25%. But then my system could get a random BSOD whenever I'm not playing a graphic heavy game.
> 
> What could be causing this issue?
> 
> Kind Regards,


If you can get me the BSOD code, or better yet, a picture of the BSOD, that'll help a lot in diagnosing the problem. I have two theories at the moment:
1. Your GPU's idle voltage is programmed too low by Club3D, the PT1/T BIOS sets the default Vcore to 1.25 in all instances, including at idle, obviously, there is much more heat causing the fans to ramp up but you don't crash.
2. The GPU die itself is faulty at the hardware level thus something is unstable when power-gated. Again, really hard to diagnose this one, will probably call for an RMA.

It would also be really helpful if you can pull up GPUz while running BF4 so i can see what the VRM1 and VRM2 temperatures are. I'm much less worried about the core temperatures when reducing the fan speed.


----------



## donfar

Hi,

Ok just picked one of these XFX Double Dissipation black 290s. I ran the Hawaii info tool and got the following result:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8040005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

So what does this mean?


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donfar*
> 
> So what does this mean?


You mean besides reading over the first post (_which contains the answer by the way_)?









_Look at all these people with one post asking the same question, over and over..._


----------



## donfar

Damn its locked then.


----------



## meggens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasboogieman*
> 
> If you can get me the BSOD code, or better yet, a picture of the BSOD, that'll help a lot in diagnosing the problem. I have two theories at the moment:
> 1. Your GPU's idle voltage is programmed too low by Club3D, the PT1/T BIOS sets the default Vcore to 1.25 in all instances, including at idle, obviously, there is much more heat causing the fans to ramp up but you don't crash.
> 2. The GPU die itself is faulty at the hardware level thus something is unstable when power-gated. Again, really hard to diagnose this one, will probably call for an RMA.
> 
> It would also be really helpful if you can pull up GPUz while running BF4 so i can see what the VRM1 and VRM2 temperatures are. I'm much less worried about the core temperatures when reducing the fan speed.


Hi,

Thanks for replying. I put a picture of a similar BSOD as an attachment. The BSOD code is the same.

BSOD.JPG 1709k .JPG file


I also have a few minidump files I can post here when I'm back from work. And I will try to make a screenshot of the GPUz when running BF4. Although I had GPUz running yesterday while playing BF4. The core temp raised to about 93 degrees, but the system did not crash. I played for hours. The fan speed was blowing at 44%. The back of my 290x was pretty hot.

A few hours before I played BF4 I was playing Hearthstone Heroes of Warcraft, after a few matches it gave me a BSOD. The GPU was not hot at all. It only seem to happen in idle or when the card is less active. After contact with AMD they suggested me to contact Club3D for a new VBIOS. After I replied to them there is no new VBIOS they suggest me to roll back to the 13.2 driver.

Atm I have my card flashed to the PT1 just to find out if the crashes still happen.

Here is some info I also e-mailed to AMD that came from the minidump file:

BugCheck A0000001, {5, 0, 0, 0}. Probably caused by atikmdag.sys.

BugCheck A0000001, {5, 0, 0, 0}ADDITIONAL_DEBUG_TEXT:
You can run '.symfix; .reload' to try to fix the symbol path and load symbols.FAULTING_MODULE: fffff80002e0e000 ntDEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 53508a3cCUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: WIN7_DRIVER_FAULTBUGCHECK_STR: 0xA0000001CURRENT_IRQL: 0ANALYSIS_VERSION: 6.3.9600.17029 (debuggers(dbg).140219-1702) amd64freLAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from fffff8800f03aece to fffff80002e83bc0STACK_TEXT:
fffff880`02f8c7f8 fffff880`0f03aece : 00000000`a0000001 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt+0x75bc0
fffff880`02f8c800 00000000`a0000001 : 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : atikmdag+0x28ece
fffff880`02f8c808 00000000`00000005 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09a4cb30 : 0xa0000001
fffff880`02f8c810 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09a4cb30 00000000`00000000 : 0x5
STACK_COMMAND: kbFOLLOWUP_IP:
atikmdag+28ece
fffff880`0f03aece ?? ???SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX: 1SYMBOL_NAME: atikmdag+28eceFOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwnerMODULE_NAME: atikmdagIMAGE_NAME: atikmdag.sysBUCKET_ID: WRONG_SYMBOLSFAILURE_BUCKET_ID: WRONG_SYMBOLSANALYSIS_SOURCE: KMFAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING: km:wrong_symbolsFAILURE_ID_HASH: {70b057e8-2462-896f-28e7-ac72d4d365f8}Followup: MachineOwner


----------



## user82

As expected the new VTX3D R9 290 X-Edition V2 is locked. Too bad!
Quote:


> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1787:2343
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meggens*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for replying. I put a picture of a similar BSOD as an attachment. The BSOD code is the same.
> 
> BSOD.JPG 1709k .JPG file
> 
> 
> I also have a few minidump files I can post here when I'm back from work. And I will try to make a screenshot of the GPUz when running BF4. Although I had GPUz running yesterday while playing BF4. The core temp raised to about 93 degrees, but the system did not crash. I played for hours. The fan speed was blowing at 44%. The back of my 290x was pretty hot.
> 
> A few hours before I played BF4 I was playing Hearthstone Heroes of Warcraft, after a few matches it gave me a BSOD. The GPU was not hot at all. It only seem to happen in idle or when the card is less active. After contact with AMD they suggested me to contact Club3D for a new VBIOS. After I replied to them there is no new VBIOS they suggest me to roll back to the 13.2 driver.
> 
> Atm I have my card flashed to the PT1 just to find out if the crashes still happen.
> 
> Here is some info I also e-mailed to AMD that came from the minidump file:
> 
> BugCheck A0000001, {5, 0, 0, 0}. Probably caused by atikmdag.sys.
> 
> BugCheck A0000001, {5, 0, 0, 0}ADDITIONAL_DEBUG_TEXT:
> You can run '.symfix; .reload' to try to fix the symbol path and load symbols.FAULTING_MODULE: fffff80002e0e000 ntDEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 53508a3cCUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: WIN7_DRIVER_FAULTBUGCHECK_STR: 0xA0000001CURRENT_IRQL: 0ANALYSIS_VERSION: 6.3.9600.17029 (debuggers(dbg).140219-1702) amd64freLAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from fffff8800f03aece to fffff80002e83bc0STACK_TEXT:
> fffff880`02f8c7f8 fffff880`0f03aece : 00000000`a0000001 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt+0x75bc0
> fffff880`02f8c800 00000000`a0000001 : 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : atikmdag+0x28ece
> fffff880`02f8c808 00000000`00000005 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09a4cb30 : 0xa0000001
> fffff880`02f8c810 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09a4cb30 00000000`00000000 : 0x5
> STACK_COMMAND: kbFOLLOWUP_IP:
> atikmdag+28ece
> fffff880`0f03aece ?? ???SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX: 1SYMBOL_NAME: atikmdag+28eceFOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwnerMODULE_NAME: atikmdagIMAGE_NAME: atikmdag.sysBUCKET_ID: WRONG_SYMBOLSFAILURE_BUCKET_ID: WRONG_SYMBOLSANALYSIS_SOURCE: KMFAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING: km:wrong_symbolsFAILURE_ID_HASH: {70b057e8-2462-896f-28e7-ac72d4d365f8}Followup: MachineOwner


The more I look in to it, the more it seems like this particular BSOD is caused by the driver. More specifically, the driver has catastrophically failed to respond (similar to when an Overclocked GPU fails a stability test). There is now basically a checklist of stuff to rule out:
1. Unstable System RAM, this is the most general cause, also the easiest to rule out. I don't think this is your issue.
2. Unstable CPU, again unlikely since you would get heaps of WHEA Machine parity errors in the event logger and basically you'd have problems with the 5850 as well.
3. Corrupted driver: a likely cause since that's what the majority have reported. However, the reports range from constant BSODs to very infrequent. Within this subset there are a few avenues to investigate
- Bad/incomplete install due to sudden power loss, faulty installation package
- Corrupted install due to: failing HDD/SSD, alteration from apps/malware
4. Hardware issue: equally as likely as number 3, will basically manifest regardless of the Driver installs or integrity of the storage.
- Damaged VRAM: common with ex-mining chips since the Scrypt algorithm is very hard on the VRAM, unlikely since it will usually manifest as the infamous black screen though I wouldn't rule out it causing a BSOD.
- Unstable core: this is the likely issue, caused by insufficient idle and light loading voltage programmed by Club3D. The PT1T BIOS will likely fix this problem, so if you no longer get BSODs at idle then this is your cause. The bad news is that your problems may come back with other non-PT1 BIOSes.


----------



## meggens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasboogieman*
> 
> The more I look in to it, the more it seems like this particular BSOD is caused by the driver. More specifically, the driver has catastrophically failed to respond (similar to when an Overclocked GPU fails a stability test). There is now basically a checklist of stuff to rule out:
> 1. Unstable System RAM, this is the most general cause, also the easiest to rule out. I don't think this is your issue.
> 2. Unstable CPU, again unlikely since you would get heaps of WHEA Machine parity errors in the event logger and basically you'd have problems with the 5850 as well.
> 3. Corrupted driver: a likely cause since that's what the majority have reported. However, the reports range from constant BSODs to very infrequent. Within this subset there are a few avenues to investigate
> - Bad/incomplete install due to sudden power loss, faulty installation package
> - Corrupted install due to: failing HDD/SSD, alteration from apps/malware
> 4. Hardware issue: equally as likely as number 3, will basically manifest regardless of the Driver installs or integrity of the storage.
> - Damaged VRAM: common with ex-mining chips since the Scrypt algorithm is very hard on the VRAM, unlikely since it will usually manifest as the infamous black screen though I wouldn't rule out it causing a BSOD.
> - Unstable core: this is the likely issue, caused by insufficient idle and light loading voltage programmed by Club3D. The PT1T BIOS will likely fix this problem, so if you no longer get BSODs at idle then this is your cause. The bad news is that your problems may come back with other non-PT1 BIOSes.


Thanks for your feedback.

Points 1 and 2. I don't think it's a hardware issue with my other components. I've never had any problems with the HD5850 card or with any other components in 6 years. To be honest, with the HD5850 this has been my best most stable system I've ever had. Never overclocked anything.

Point 3. Don't think this is the issue either. When I replaced the HD5850 with the 290x I did not remove the old drivers at first. After I installed the 290x my computer gave me a constant message about the HD5850 driver. I removed the old HD5850 driver, and the message was gone.

Then I started to play Watch_Dogs, but when I turned on Motion Blur, the graphics where all weird like artifacts. Exactly like this: http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/159783-watch-dogs-artifacts/
I disabled Motion Blur in Watch_Dogs, and the weird graphics went away. I then downloaded the 14.6 beta drivers since its been optimized for Watch_Dogs. Turned on Motion Blur again and Motion Blur was working as it should.

This was all before I had any BSOD's. The BSOD's started when I played Hearthstone. At first the screen would turn black for like 2 seconds and would come back up. After a minute or two I would get a BSOD. This happend like 3 times. Also in Windows the PC would just randomly reboot, and would come back with a message the system had crashed unexpectedly. This happend twice.

After that I would only get the BSOD's at random in idle mode or in Heartstone, but never in Watch_Dogs, BF4 or Tombraider (I dont play that many other games atm).
I reinstalled my system with a fresh new install of Windows 7, deleted my entire game partition as well. My C:\ and D:\ are 2 similar 500GB HDD which I got in raid 0.

After install Windows 7, the 1st thing I installed was the 14.4 driver and Hearthstone and nothing else. Eventually I got a BSOD. So it's not because I installed the driver the wrong way.

Point 4. Damaged VRAM. This could be the problem. I bought this card from a guy who had 4 of these cards and used them for Bitcoin mining in a special Bitcoin PC from a company that builds these kind of machines. The card still has 2 years warrenty which I have the reciept of, so if it is indeed a damaged VRAM I will RMA this card.

But with a damaged VRAM, would I still get BSOD with the PT1 bios? About the unstable core. I'll just play some more Hearthstone with this PT1 bios and wait till it BSOD's..

Here is the GPUz screenshot I made while playing some BF4. This is with the PT1 Bios:

GPUz.jpg 369k .jpg file

Strange thing happends with the PT1 Bios. Every minute or so while playing BF4 my GPU fan goes to a 100% speed for like 5 seconds, then drops down to 50%. The card itself stays stays at a pretty stable 84 - 86 degrees. This is find really strange. With the stock Bios the card would get to 93 degrees, with a fanspeed of 44%. I really can't play BF4 like this so I'll just keep the PT1 Bios for testing atm.

Here is the complete minidump file. I put it in a notepad.

Minidump.txt 35k .txt file


Also a strange thing I've noticed. Whenever I get the BSOD my system would reboot and my 3 HDD's load up very very slowly from post, and give me weird sigs (I literally copied this from post boot).

SATA1 U FFAU]rUu tFf'~ V
SATA2 2nn)x 3l h
SATA3 U FFAU]rUu tFf'~ V

Windows will boot up just fine if I wait long enough. If I do a Ctrl+Alt+Del the weird signs are gone.

SATA1 SAMSUNG HD501LJ CR100-11 S.M.A.R.T. Capable and Status OK
SATA2 SAMSUNG HD501LJ CR100-11 S.M.A.R.T. Capable and Status OK
SATA3 ST3750640AS 3.AAE S.M.A.R.T. Capable and Status OK

Sorry for this very long post, but I want to give you all the information I possibly can..


----------



## meggens

Just a small update on this issue I'm having.

AMD e-mailed me, and instructed me to Uninstall the 14.4 driver, and try the 13.12 driver. I did the following:

I turned off my computer, switched the GPU back to quiet mode with the switch (so it has the default BIOS again).
Uninstalled the 14.4 driver as per instructions. Reboot my system.
Installed the 13.12 driver. Reboot my system.

Played one game of Hearthstone, and I got an instant BSOD. According to AMD my card is faulty, and I should RMA this.

A friend of mine has the same R9 290x. I'm gonna test this one in my system tomorrow.

I've been trying the PT1 bios, but my systems hasn't crashed yet. This doesn't mean anything since its to infrequent. But I can't play games like this since the fan goes crazy to 100% every few minutes.

Does the PT1T bios make my system think it's a R9 290 card, but without changing the Clocks? I'll try this out as well before I RMA the card.

Edit: Flashed my Uber Bios with the PT1T Bios. Played some BF4 for a few minutes, and the fan goes 100% again for a few seconds every minute or so. Same as PT1..


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meggens*
> 
> Just a small update on this issue I'm having.
> 
> AMD e-mailed me, and instructed me to Uninstall the 14.4 driver, and try the 13.12 driver. I did the following:
> 
> I turned off my computer, switched the GPU back to quiet mode with the switch (so it has the default BIOS again).
> Uninstalled the 14.4 driver as per instructions. Reboot my system.
> Installed the 13.12 driver. Reboot my system.
> 
> Played one game of Hearthstone, and I got an instant BSOD. According to AMD my card is faulty, and I should RMA this.
> 
> A friend of mine has the same R9 290x. I'm gonna test this one in my system tomorrow.
> 
> I've been trying the PT1 bios, but my systems hasn't crashed yet. This doesn't mean anything since its to infrequent. But I can't play games like this since the fan goes crazy to 100% every few minutes.
> 
> Does the PT1T bios make my system think it's a R9 290 card, but without changing the Clocks? I'll try this out as well before I RMA the card.
> 
> Edit: Flashed my Uber Bios with the PT1T Bios. Played some BF4 for a few minutes, and the fan goes 100% again for a few seconds every minute or so. Same as PT1..


Yeah, the PT1T bios is a workaround for BIOS level blackscreens because your system is fussy with the Hardware IDs matching the firmware. Functionally, its identical to the PT1.

I didn't think it was your VRAM at fault because the classic failure of VRAM on the R9 290/X is a black screen or hard lock up. I don't think I've heard of or encountered a BSOD personally, even when overclocking the VRAM. Its easy to rule out the VRAM, if your system crashes during Hearthstone on PT1 then your VRAM is at fault since the PT1 doesn't alter this. If you want to know once and for all, use 14.6 drivers and run MemtestCl, if you get a whole bunch of block errors then the VRAM is a problem.

If your system hasn't crashed yet then its a good sign, we're narrowing down the cause. The reason the heat is intense is because the PT1 BIOS is forcing 1.25V at all times, this caused my Sapphire Tri X to idle at 55 degrees, so I can imagine the fans would spin up on the reference card.

Some thoughts
Its pure speculation, I believe your chip may have shifted voltage planes from the intense mining, similar to the degradation that plagues the i5-2500k chips when they've been running at 1.5V continuously for too long. Basically, the chip needs more voltage to operate a certain frequency, at load its fine because there usually is a decent headroom built in to account for the Vdroop of various loads, however the voltage headroom programmed at low-idle scenarios is a lot less since the need to save power overrides performance, plus there is also less load Vdroop they must account for.

Additionally, can you perhaps try to log the typical frequencies that Hearthstone runs at (probably something like 600-700mhz)? I have a hunch that on the standard bios, if you use MSI Sapphire Trixx to force that speed, we might be able to induce a BSOD. That would make the problem reproducible and thus an easy RMA.


----------



## meggens

I did the memtestcl with the 14.6 drivers: Here are the results:

Hawaii bios (club3D stock bios).

memtest 128mb 50 iterations
Final error count: 0 errors

memtest 256mb 50 iterations
Final error count: 4 test iterations with at least one error; 5991 errors total

memtest 1024mb 50 iterations
Final error count 49 test iterations with a least one error; 156113 errors total

PT1T bios (uber bios mode)
results are similar.

All the errors are random blocks. Reading these results I think the VRAM is really broken. I'm gonna do the same test with my friends R9 290x card tonight.

Edit:

Did the same tests with a 2nd Club3D R9 290x, and the results are the same. Then I found a post somewhere saying there is a fix for the memtestcl that fixes the Random Block errors that are being caused by the sync not being right or something.

Few seconds ago I got a BSOD with the 2nd R9 290x while I was installing some software and reading a forum thread. Same BSOD, same minidump file created.

Atm I'm trying to get the fixed version of memtestcl working, and try the tests again. So either both my cards are faulty (they both came out of the same mining machine), or something else is wrong with my system causing my 290x to crash.


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meggens*
> 
> I did the memtestcl with the 14.6 drivers: Here are the results:
> 
> Hawaii bios (club3D stock bios).
> 
> memtest 128mb 50 iterations
> Final error count: 0 errors
> 
> memtest 256mb 50 iterations
> Final error count: 4 test iterations with at least one error; 5991 errors total
> 
> memtest 1024mb 50 iterations
> Final error count 49 test iterations with a least one error; 156113 errors total
> 
> PT1T bios (uber bios mode)
> results are similar.
> 
> All the errors are random blocks. Reading these results I think the VRAM is really broken. I'm gonna do the same test with my friends R9 290x card tonight.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Did the same tests with a 2nd Club3D R9 290x, and the results are the same. Then I found a post somewhere saying there is a fix for the memtestcl that fixes the Random Block errors that are being caused by the sync not being right or something.
> 
> Few seconds ago I got a BSOD with the 2nd R9 290x while I was installing some software and reading a forum thread. Same BSOD, same minidump file created.
> 
> Atm I'm trying to get the fixed version of memtestcl working, and try the tests again. So either both my cards are faulty (they both came out of the same mining machine), or something else is wrong with my system causing my 290x to crash.


Yeah I'm trying to compile the fixed version of memtestcl ATM from the source. Not much luck tho.
So PT1T bsoded too?


----------



## Meulen92

Would you mind uploading it if you manage to compile it? I'd like to test my vram too, but i also get errors on the random blocks which is a bug in the 1.00 version of MemtestCL.


----------



## meggens

I could not get the memtest compiled. Gave me an error with the nMake command, and I really dont know what I was doing really. My GPU has not crashed yet with the PT1 bios, but I cant play games with that bios because the fan spins to 100% while playing games.

I've ordered a new PSU 850w with seperate 8pin en 6 pin modular connectors. This will replace my 600w modular PSU that has 2x 6pin pci-e connectors. I had 1 of the 6pin connected to the GPU and a 2x molex to 8 pin converter.

Club3D told me this is not an ideal setup for the card, and could be the reason for my BSOD's.

Yesterday I got a different kind of error. "Display driver stopped responding and has recovered". According to Microsoft is had to do with the TDR. The TDR was allready set to 8 seconds, so I put in on 10. Got a BSOD few minutes later when I started Hearthstone game.

Did memtest for ram 2 passes 0 error. Did Seagate HDD tests, all passed.

I hope the new PSU will be solve the issues with more 12v rails and seperate 6pin and 8pin PCI-E cables. And if not then I will know it is not the PSU..


----------



## heroxoot

Hey guys I have a question. MSI gave me a new bios for my 290x that fixes the fan control problems with the card, but they gave me a 290 bios instead of a 290X. Anyway to edit this bios to reset clocks, voltage, rops, and shaders so it stops locking them down to 290 spec?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heroxoot*
> 
> Hey guys I have a question. MSI gave me a new bios for my 290x that fixes the fan control problems with the card, but they gave me a 290 bios instead of a 290X. Anyway to edit this bios to reset clocks, voltage, rops, and shaders so it stops locking them down to 290 spec?


No, not that I've seen. There aren't any BIOS editing tools available - you'd just have to convince MSI to give you a 290X version of the BIOS they gave you.


----------



## heroxoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *heroxoot*
> 
> Hey guys I have a question. MSI gave me a new bios for my 290x that fixes the fan control problems with the card, but they gave me a 290 bios instead of a 290X. Anyway to edit this bios to reset clocks, voltage, rops, and shaders so it stops locking them down to 290 spec?
> 
> 
> 
> No, not that I've seen. There aren't any BIOS editing tools available - you'd just have to convince MSI to give you a 290X version of the BIOS they gave you.
Click to expand...

Well the guy claimed the solved the problem on a 290X so I can only assume he gave me the wrong bios. Problem is it's friday and they are closed all weekend. Not a huge deal tho my GPU works.


----------



## klaatu

Hey all!

I managed to buy a cheap VTX3D R290 X-Edition V2 (dual fan on a custom cooler) and hoped to be able to unlock it to an 290X, sadly to no avail.

So my Hawaii Info:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1787:2343
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8400005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

That was the first blow, but I still wanted to try...

I used ATIFLASH, the BIOS changed, the GPU and Memory clock changed, but not the Shaders numbers...

I don't know if it's the flashing or the card (which is second hand) but it's a bit unstable, I'm gonna switch back to the original BIOS.

Thanks for the thread anyway, it would have been awesome to be able to unlock it


----------



## zackbummente

Hi,

is there any progress in finding a suitable bios for the Sapphire 290 Tri-X OC?
Mine is unlockable, but i cannot find a bios that would fit - there is always an error at the driver installation.

It's really a bad taste if you know it should run


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackbummente*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> is there any progress in finding a suitable bios for the Sapphire 290 Tri-X OC?
> Mine is unlockable, but i cannot find a bios that would fit - there is always an error at the driver installation.
> 
> It's really a bad taste if you know it should run


Have you tried PT1T? If you can can you upload a GPUz screenshot of both your BIOSes. Mine has no issues with the PT1T


----------



## aneutralname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasboogieman*
> 
> Have you tried PT1T? If you can can you upload a GPUz screenshot of both your BIOSes. Mine has no issues with the PT1T


Read the thread. I already tried it and it doesn't work.

The newer 290 Tri-X OC only work with their own BIOS.

The only way I see of unlocking them is to change the code of the original BIOS. Perhaps to flash the BIOS of one of the newer 290x Tri-X might work, but I can find no one available. None of the 290x Tri-X bioses at Techpowerup work.


----------



## zackbummente

Yeah i read the thread and found your posts..
It's a sad story, but maybe a user with a newer 290x tri-x could dump us a bios?

I tried the PT1T bios too, but i can't force the catalyst to install.


----------



## aneutralname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackbummente*
> 
> Yeah i read the thread and found your posts..
> It's a sad story, but maybe a user with a newer 290x tri-x could dump us a bios?
> 
> I tried the PT1T bios too, but i can't force the catalyst to install.


It's worth a shot. The thing is I don't know if there has been a revision of the 290x cards.

I think it's cards with the newer 290 BIOS that have this problem only: 015.043.000.001.000000

On Techpowerup, I only see 290x BIOSes up to 015.042.000.000.000000

If there even exists a 290x BIOS of version 015.043.000.001.000000, it would certainly be worth the shot. People who have bought a 290x Tri-x OC recently may have got such a BIOS.


----------



## zackbummente

The only newer bios is the MSI R9 290x lightning bios - but in the description is only "Auto" and "Samsung" ram.
So it would not work i guess. "015.043.000.015.000000"


----------



## aneutralname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackbummente*
> 
> The only newer bios is the MSI R9 290x lightning bios - but in the description is only "Auto" and "Samsung" ram.
> So it would not work i guess. "015.043.000.015.000000"


It may be worth trying, though I suspect it's more of an issue with the particular design of the card (it even has a different product number to the card with the 042 bios). I remember that the 042 BIOS of the 290 Tri-X OC wouldn't work either. Maybe a 043 version of a different brand would.

Your card came with a 043 BIOS right?


----------



## zackbummente

For now - I would say yes - but at the Moment i'm @ work, so i can't really verify it.


----------



## zackbummente

I've got a bios now with 043 for the 290x Tri-X.

But I'll be @ home tomorrow.
I'll report back







.


----------



## zackbummente

Ok I could not wait and here is the result: IT WORKS!

Here is the rom:

I hope aneutralname - you can unlock too that way!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

My $230 shipped ebay special XFX 290 (with an Accelero) unlocks just fine and benches 750 points higher in 3DM11. Now if only the 290X bios flash had fixed the black screen issues it is plagued with as well. So far no bios has. Does it every single reboot even (as opposed to cold boot). And seller says he never had any such issue and do not think he is lying as he has offered me a refund already.


----------



## aneutralname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackbummente*
> 
> Ok I could not wait and here is the result: IT WORKS!
> 
> Here is the rom:
> 
> I hope aneutralname - you can unlock too that way!


Out of curiosity, where did you get that bios from? I can't find any 043 290x bioses online.


----------



## zackbummente

I saw buddatechs thread with his crossfire setup and asked him to dump his bioses.

One was 43 and one 42


----------



## ThijsH

Recently swapped a faulty 280x Toxic (such a fail card) for a new XFX 290 Black. Time to draw the lottery...
*drums*

RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8100005 RD2: 00000000

Awwh looks like I didn't win. Still, this card is very stable and fast, quiet and ASIC is a relatively high 77.3 so it's a keeper







. Time to try an overclock on this baby.


----------



## Yekale7

Is it possible to be unlocked?. I don't think so but...

Hawaii Info:
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8100005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

It's gigabyte r9 290 no reference.


----------



## stren

Somewhat OT, but not totally:

So I'd been using the PT1T quite happily for a while on my 290 for a gpu block review. However it's started crashing, presumably a few months of furmark can do that. I can never reduce the clocks below 1150/1375 though which is what I'd like to do. Is this normal? Is there a lower clocked version of the PT1T I can use instead? Can we use a bios editor on these yet? I was using PT1T because the stock bios would throttle in furmark which prevents useful data collection. Are there other non throttling bioses for a 290?

Thoughts, ideas?

edit -> a different install of windows (pretty fresh) meant that afterburner would now default to 1000/1250 rather than 1150/1375 so there must be something weird with the other OS. It is still however black screening even at stock so I'm guessing it's 14.4 related. 14.6 is fine so far (but then so was 14.4 for three weeks







)


----------



## Hotohori

Just reporting in my results. Unsuccessful on a Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X Tri-X OC edition card. Thanks for the clear instructions, was able to flash in and back to stock bios without any problems. The 290X bios took but would BSOD on a non safe-mode boot.

A little disappointed but I can't complain. I have clocks stable at 1030/1675 atm which over performs the 780 Ti stock.


----------



## EdWeisz

Though I have a different memory info:
*Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8000000 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000000 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000000 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000000 RD2: 00000000*

I was still able to flash my GPU yesterday.








*Before:*


*After:* (I used the ASUS.rom)


----------



## Pynoxim

Oh hi,

So, I've recently purchased a MSI R9 290 Gaming and I've got the correct info from HawaiiInfo which says my card is unlocked however when I flash it with either of the R9 290x Bios'es, device manager says Device Unable to Start, Error 43

What could the problem be?

MSIR9290.jpg 30k .jpg file


MSIR92901.jpg 92k .jpg file


----------



## Imprezzion

Are you flashing with specifically a MSI Gaming 290X BIOS?

Look one up on techpowerup GPU BIOS database and flash a actual 290X Gaming BIOS if you haven't tried that yet.


----------



## allindaze

XFX Radeon R9 290 version 4. Looks like they locked it?









Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Edit: After reading a lot of this thread I can see I'm SOL. Oh well.


----------



## Pynoxim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Are you flashing with specifically a MSI Gaming 290X BIOS?
> 
> Look one up on techpowerup GPU BIOS database and flash a actual 290X Gaming BIOS if you haven't tried that yet.


Yeah :/ I've actually tried all of them so far with zero luck. Oh well.


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, at least you CAN flash your card.

I can't even get any flash tool to work.

USB sticks with win98boot and AtiFlash just gives page faults with every command i enter. Tried 3 USB sticks and 7 different software combo's. Nothing but the same page fault mess.
ATiWinFlash just stops working when I try to flash a BIOS.

So, the BIOS that someone else put on here is the only thing i'm going to be using so it seems..


----------



## invincible20xx

wrong thread


----------



## dredd23

Code:



Code:


RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Is that locked ? Btw Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X


----------



## MrGaZZaDaG

Hey Guys,

not to sure how many of you's live in Australia, but I noticed you can pickup a XFX R9 290 reference cooled graphics card for $359.
Thats so cheap, I ordered my second R9 290 card just over a month ago and got it for $400 + delivery.

http://www.shoppingexpress.com.au/buy/xfx-amd-r9-290-980-mhz-4gb-graphics-card-r9-290a-enb-512-bit-gddr5-pci-e-3.0-dual-link-dvi-i-displayport-hdmi-dvi-d/R9-290A-ENB

Also, does anyone have problems with two cards in crossfire? random lockups on desktop??
I was experiencing black screens with my the second card in, but i've overclocked it since and seems to be okay.. just getting the lockups now and then...


----------



## ThijsH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGaZZaDaG*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> not to sure how many of you's live in Australia, but I noticed you can pickup a XFX R9 290 reference cooled graphics card for $359.
> Thats so cheap, I ordered my second R9 290 card just over a month ago and got it for $400 + delivery.
> 
> http://www.shoppingexpress.com.au/buy/xfx-amd-r9-290-980-mhz-4gb-graphics-card-r9-290a-enb-512-bit-gddr5-pci-e-3.0-dual-link-dvi-i-displayport-hdmi-dvi-d/R9-290A-ENB
> 
> Also, does anyone have problems with two cards in crossfire? random lockups on desktop??
> I was experiencing black screens with my the second card in, but i've overclocked it since and seems to be okay.. just getting the lockups now and then...


Odd... My recommendation is to try and tweak power supply related things. For example, try different 8+6 pin plugs, both in the same plug, both in their own plug. You should also try changing/disabling power savings modes in bios and OS.


----------



## uss

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Reading info from primary adapter:
PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Init: 00000000
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F9000005 RD2: 00000000

???


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uss*
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Reading info from primary adapter:
> PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> Init: 00000000
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F9000005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> ???


sorry sir cant be unlocked


----------



## The Storm

My 3rd Sapphire arrived today, sad to say though its not unlockable. Oh well 2 out of 3 isn't bad, now its time to throw my EK block on it and enjoy the rig.

Compatible adapters detected: 3
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000
Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000
Adapter #3 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

If you notice, the PCI ID is different on the #3 as well as the Memory config.


----------



## genom24

Hi guys









I'm following this thread for a while and I found a lot of helpful posts which helped me a lot, so thanks for that







I have some questions to raise and hope that some of you guys could help me.

First of all concerning my rig, I own a CF of R9 290X (reference cards) with hybrid II cooling solutions, I'm very happy with these aftermarket AIO WC solutions, especially for the good temps and the noise reduction. I'm using this setup mainly for gaming purpose on a 30'' DELL U3011 1600p monitor.

My CF is composed with one HIS R9 290X and one Powercolor R9 290 flashed to 290X with the ASUS bios 015.039.000.006.003515 (113-C6710150-001). Everything is fine concerning the temps and the 3DMark scores, the R9 290 flashed to 290X scores as good as the other 290X and also accept pretty decent overclock, I will post results if needed.

My main concerns are about the ASUS bios mentioned above to flash the R9 290 and I would need your light to help me before I screw something up lol
On MSI afterburner I cannot set the Vcore on the flashed R9 290 whilst I can set it on the HIS one, so I was wondering if the R9 290 can be flashed with another bios that allows the vcore setting without damaging the mod.

I do apologize for my english knowledge









Please get back to me with secure options, I would prefer to no be a guinea pig lol

My rig in picture



Cheers folks !


----------



## airisom2

Reference cards can be safely flashed to any reference bios. So, you could flash an HIS bios on there, and it'd be an HIS 290X. All reference cards from all vendors use the same PCB, and the only difference is the type of GPU installed on the PCB (290 or 290X).

Here are your options:

Flash your HIS 290X with the same Asus Bios and use Asus GPUTweak to overclock the cards.

Use Sapphire Trixx to overclock both cards.

Flash your unlocked to 290 with a reference HIS bios (you could dump the uber bios from your HIS 290X and use that to flash your card) to use MSI AB.

I don't know why MSI AB isn't working for you, though. You should be able to use it on your unlocked 290. Unless MSI AB doesn't like cards from different AIBs or something, idk. Maybe someone else could answer that.


----------



## genom24

Thanks for your prompt reply airisom2









I will dump the uber bios from my HIS and flash the unlocked 290 with it but before that, I will try other oc softs to make sure that it's not MSI atferburner who is messing up with the Asus bios









if not, what would be the best reference bios ?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rapidz

The hawaii info tool link doesnt work, anyon else get a tcp error?


----------



## themercenary

http://ca.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4884#ov
Is this gpu flashable?
Any owwners please post hawai info screenshot.


----------



## nexxusty

How is it going fellas?

I lost my geek for about a year now, just stopped everything and only used my HTPC. Even then only for vids.

Forcing myself to get it back, so I just made a deal on for an XFX R9 290 R1.0. Going to pick it up now. My understanding was these are unlockable for sure.

The 1.0's that is. This is a correct assumption no?

I am literally on my way now to pick it up it's an:

XFX Radeon R9 290 4GB Rev 1.0

"R9-290A-ENFC" is the model number.

My chances are better than good on this one no? It's a lock (not literally) yes?

Thanks in advance for any replies. Hoping to join the team within a few hours!


----------



## airisom2

Well, the 1.0 has a higher chance than the v1.1 version, iirc.


----------



## allindaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> How is it going fellas?
> 
> I lost my geek for about a year now, just stopped everything and only used my HTPC. Even then only for vids.
> 
> Forcing myself to get it back, so I just made a deal on for an XFX R9 290 R1.0. Going to pick it up now. My understanding was these are unlockable for sure.
> 
> The 1.0's that is. This is a correct assumption no?
> 
> I am literally on my way now to pick it up it's an:
> 
> XFX Radeon R9 290 4GB Rev 1.0
> 
> "R9-290A-ENFC" is the model number.
> 
> My chances are better than good on this one no? It's a lock (not literally) yes?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any replies. Hoping to join the team within a few hours!


How much? how were you able to confirm it was 1.0?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allindaze*
> 
> How much? how were you able to confirm it was 1.0?


The seller told me it was... that's all. Lol.

I have the option to get 2 Sapphire 290's bought in 2013. This is all the info he could give.

Sapphire R9 290 4GB

R9 290 4G GDDR5
PN 102-C67111-00-AT
SKU# 21227-00
Z134400000926
P/N 71221880H4G
339A0FC

Anyone know if those will likely be unlock able? Don't want to spend 600 and not get unlock able cards (I'm in Canada hence the 600).

Thanks guys. Sitting here in a parking lot deciding on the single XFX or the two Sapphires.

Thoughts? Wisdom?


----------



## airisom2

Very high chance that the Sapphires won't unlock. You'll have a slightly better chance if they're the BF4 editions, but the chances are still lower than PowerColor (VTX3D/Club3D), and XFX.

Too bad there isn't a way to truly judge unlockability by S/N or something on the box.


----------



## nexxusty

The XFX didnt unlock.

So ******* disappointing.

The seller lied to me and said it's a 1.0 Revision. It's not.

So angry right now.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> The XFX didnt unlock.
> 
> So ******* disappointing.
> 
> The seller lied to me and said it's a 1.0 Revision. It's not.
> 
> So angry right now.


mine is XFX r9 290 reference and its P.0 version

it is unlockable bro all P.0 version are unlockable, i never seen any P.0 that dont unlock


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> mine is XFX r9 290 reference and its P.0 version
> 
> it is unlockable bro all P.0 version are unlockable, i never seen any P.0 that dont unlock


Mine is a 1.1.

Not a 1.0 or a P.0.

It's basically a piece of junk to me. I'm getting rid of it instantly. I can't even stand the sight of it.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Mine is a 1.1.
> 
> Not a 1.0 or a P.0.
> 
> It's basically a piece of junk to me. I'm getting rid of it instantly. I can't even stand the sight of it.


hmmm for me 290 is still a fast gpu sir, try to overclock it?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> hmmm for me 290 is still a fast gpu sir, try to overclock it?


It's not why I bought it. I wanted to have fun, this GPU is boring. Now it's not the best so I will not own it. I only use top end GPUs. Not crippled bullcrap.

This GPU maybe fine for n00bs and poor people but it ain't for me.

Not even going to bench it as its slower than my GTX 780. Not even the slightest bit of fun to be had. Extremely disappointed.

Plain and simple.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> It's not why I bought it. I wanted to have fun, this GPU is boring. Now it's not the best so I will not own it. I only use top end GPUs. Not crippled bullcrap.
> 
> This GPU maybe fine for n00bs and poor people but it ain't for me.
> 
> Not even going to bench it as its slower than my GTX 780. Not even the slightest bit of fun to be had. Extremely disappointed.
> 
> Plain and simple.


So your poor and a noob then? I mean after all you bought a 290 not a 290x. Stop complaining, you took a gamble and lost, if you want a sure thing, then buy the sure thing.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> So your poor and a noob then? I mean after all you bought a 290 not a 290x. Stop complaining, you took a gamble and lost, if you want a sure thing, then buy the sure thing.


I know... I'm so frigging butthurt. I sound like a spoiled brat. Sorry boys.


----------



## airisom2

Well, I kinda understand where you're coming from. I also had a 1.1 290 that didn't unlock. Although I wasn't mad that it didn't unlock, it kinda aggravated me, and when you take into consideration the driver problems the card had at launch (this was last November), I just sold it. Now, I'm a happy camper with CF 290Xs. Don't have to worry about those being unlockable









As someone who's trying to get their mojo back into hardware, you probably wanted something that you could experiment and play around with to give you some entertainment, along with the satisfaction and relief you get when the experiment worked. Since you put all of your eggs in the basket and they all got smashed, so to say, you feel cheated out since the seller lied to you and you really wanted an unlockable 290. Now that the bubble has prematurely popped, you're basically back at square one, if I'm interpreting you correctly. Time to find another way to get 'er runnin' again


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> I know... I'm so frigging butthurt. **** I sound like a spoiled brat. Sorry boys.


Yeah, you come across as an idiot. Firstly for what you said, secondly that you actually took a risk of spending $600 on a card you had no idea about.

So really, ******ed on both fronts. Good going.


----------



## MTDEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> It's not why I bought it. I wanted to have fun, this GPU is boring. Now it's not the best so I will not own it. I only use top end GPUs. Not crippled bullcrap.
> 
> This GPU maybe fine for n00bs and poor people but it ain't for me.
> 
> Not even going to bench it as its slower than my GTX 780. Not even the slightest bit of fun to be had. Extremely disappointed.
> 
> Plain and simple.


"Rich People" don't buy a 290, hoping it unlocks to a 290x.
They just buy a 290x to begin with.


----------



## Rapidz

Anyone got the hawaii tool info program?? the russian ghost site is down a day later, I'm sittin with my thumb up my ass here boys.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Well, I kinda understand where you're coming from. I also had a 1.1 290 that didn't unlock. Although I wasn't mad that it didn't unlock, it kinda aggravated me, and when you take into consideration the driver problems the card had at launch (this was last November), I just sold it. Now, I'm a happy camper with CF 290Xs. Don't have to worry about those being unlockable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone who's trying to get their mojo back into hardware, you probably wanted something that you could experiment and play around with to give you some entertainment, along with the satisfaction and relief you get when the experiment worked. Since you put all of your eggs in the basket and they all got smashed, so to say, you feel cheated out since the seller lied to you and you really wanted an unlockable 290. Now that the bubble has prematurely popped, you're basically back at square one, if I'm interpreting you correctly. Time to find another way to get 'er runnin' again


Yep. You are bang on bro.

Sucks. Over it now tho.

I appreciate the understanding however, hehe.


----------



## SharpShark

XFX Radeon R9 290
Model No: R9-290A-ED
Part No: R9-290A-EDFD
Version: 4.0

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8080005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

I don't think I can unlock it.

Anyway, I'm seriously thinking in trading it for a Geforce. Drivers for this Radeon R9 290 aren't stable and BETA drivers are even worse. I used to stick with Geforce for rock solid stability, but Radeon baited me with free games. Never again. lol :X

Sure thing, Geforce has its quirks. Like the 85% locked fan on my MSI Geforce 570, but after 2 years, I've successfully unlocked it to 100% through a BIOS hack. It's still rotting next to my desk, though.


----------



## Kuro1n

Okay so I successfully flashed my BIOS with the original asus rom, but having problems as catalyst isn't detecting the card properly or something? Saying I do not have a valid driver or card installed. Just one screen working with this BIOS.

Card: Sapphire 290 Tri-X
Motherboard: Asus Z97-A

No problems with boot or anything just in Windows once it is all running.





Thanks in advance.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShark*
> 
> XFX Radeon R9 290
> Model No: R9-290A-ED
> Part No: R9-290A-EDFD
> Version: 4.0
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8080005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> I don't think I can unlock it.
> 
> Anyway, I'm seriously thinking in trading it for a Geforce. Drivers for this Radeon R9 290 aren't stable and BETA drivers are even worse. I used to stick with Geforce for rock solid stability, but Radeon baited me with free games. Never again. lol :X
> 
> Sure thing, Geforce has its quirks. Like the 85% locked fan on my MSI Geforce 570, but after 2 years, I've successfully unlocked it to 100% through a BIOS hack. It's still rotting next to my desk, though.


Why u calling NVidia "Geforce" and ATi "Radeon"? Those are the names of the series of cards, not the company.

They way you say it is wrong bud.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> hmmm for me 290 is still a fast gpu sir, try to overclock it?


It's actually a GREAT overclocker. Smoking a 290x right now and its not even done being clocked.

1150mhz Core (+50mv just for stability, not sure if it even needs it. Can probably do 1200mhz) & 1525mhz Hynix RAM.

It's quite fast actually.

*edit*

Core: 1175mhz (+100mv, once again just for stability, not sure if it even needs it.)

RAM: 1555mhz

Playing Dirt Showdown with Max AF & AA and it's smooth as butter OFC.

Average FPS is 91.04 @ 1080p on Ultra and AF & AA all the way up, VSYNC off.

Ok ok.... I'm impressed. I want a 290x now for sure. LOL.


----------



## SharpShark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Why u calling NVidia "Geforce" and ATi "Radeon"? Those are the names of the series of cards, not the company.
> 
> They way you say it is wrong bud.


Why u saying ATi? The only names I know are Nvidia and AMD.

Inventing things out of thin air is wrong bud. :V


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShark*
> 
> Why u saying ATi? The only names I know are Nvidia and AMD.
> 
> Inventing things out of thin air is wrong bud. :V


Lol. Old habits die hard.


----------



## allindaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> It's actually a GREAT overclocker. Smoking a 290x right now and its not even done being clocked.
> 
> 1150mhz Core (+50mv just for stability, not sure if it even needs it. Can probably do 1200mhz) & 1525mhz Hynix RAM.
> 
> It's quite fast actually.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> Core: 1175mhz (+100mv, once again just for stability, not sure if it even needs it.)
> 
> RAM: 1555mhz
> 
> Playing Dirt Showdown with Max AF & AA and it's smooth as butter OFC.
> 
> Average FPS is 91.04 @ 1080p on Ultra and AF & AA all the way up, VSYNC off.
> 
> Ok ok.... I'm impressed. I want a 290x now for sure. LOL.


What card is that? Is that on stock ROM? What's the stock speeds?

I have an XFX DD regular and disappointed I can't unlock it so I'd like to OC it more than I have now... 947mhz -> 1100mhz


----------



## Kuro1n

Posting to confirm, just flashed my 290 Tri-x to 290x successfully using @zackbummente rom. Everything seems to work well, here is the GPU-Z info.

http://i.imgur.com/vf5tuGa.png


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuro1n*
> 
> Posting to confirm, just flashed my 290 Tri-x to 290x successfully using @zackbummente rom. Everything seems to work well, here is the GPU-Z info.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/vf5tuGa.png


where is that posted? what page?

congrats, btw.


----------



## minaelromany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> where is that posted? what page?
> 
> congrats, btw.


Here is the post with the link:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread/3160#post_22506215

I will try it now on my Sapphire 290 Tri-X OC


----------



## Feche

Hello all, I have a question.. I can get a Saphire Tri-X R9 290 or XFX R9 290.. which one would you preffer for unlocking? thanks


----------



## Kuro1n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feche*
> 
> Hello all, I have a question.. I can get a Saphire Tri-X R9 290 or XFX R9 290.. which one would you preffer for unlocking? thanks


I dont know about XFX but the tri-x I have is working very good. As long as you get an unlockable model it is all good, it's a gamble after all.


----------



## Harrywang

Which brand has the best chance of unlocking? the powercolor or the xfx? Looking to pick one up.


----------



## Razzaa

I just tried this and used the ASUS.rom on my MSI R9 290. I believe it worked. Stock clock is 1000mhz now.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3c4we/

Edit: NVM it flashes but the shaders dont change =( The default clock increases though for some reason.......


----------



## Harrywang

Is this xfx unlockable?

XFX R9 290
Product name : R9-290A-ENF
UPC Number : 778656065239
Processor & Bus
Bus Type : PCI-E 3.0
Chipset version : Hawaii Pro
GPU Bus (bit) : 512
GPU Clock : 947MHz\


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harrywang*
> 
> Is this xfx unlockable?
> 
> XFX R9 290
> Product name : R9-290A-ENF
> UPC Number : 778656065239
> Processor & Bus
> Bus Type : PCI-E 3.0
> Chipset version : Hawaii Pro
> GPU Bus (bit) : 512
> GPU Clock : 947MHz\


hi sir, you would not know if you dont try it on Hawaii Info tool

if shows

RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

then its unlockable, otherwise it is not ;0


----------



## kl4wisz

Hey.

I have trixx unlocked with 290x bios. But then got different batch at work and none of five cards unlocked. Got very lucky with mine.


----------



## BigBeard86

hey all... i am in a weird situation. I recently RMA's one of my 290's, both of which were reference Sapphire 290's. I just installed my replacement card (as secondary) and gpuz shows that it has 2816 shaders. This is very strange - did i get a 290 that someone flashed? Did they accidently send me a 290x? The stock clocks on the replacement card are 1Ghz and 1.3Ghz; the RMA department told me i am gettign a standard 290 Tri-x version of the card (non-oc). I don't know what to think.

If this card was flashed to a 290, should i flash a stock bios back? I use my cards only for gaming.

eitehr way, here is a read out for my cards. any input would be appreciated.

the first reading is from my reference 290; the next is the replacement card.

Compatible adapters detected: 2
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## MEW2K

I just bought a Sapphire R9 290 reference card, SKU: 21227-00-40G and it looks like a WINNER









RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

PRE-FLASH


POST-FLASH


*Benchmark*
_Unigine_Valley-1.0_
Unlocked with Sapphire R9 290X BIOS version (015.039.000.007.003526) @1000/1250 stock settings from BIOS


SUCCESS









UPDATE

After updating the stock catalyst driver (13.11) to (14.4) I've noticed a _slight_ decrease in benchmark performance, it really should be the other way around *right*??


----------



## EdWeisz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigBeard86*
> 
> hey all... i am in a weird situation. I recently RMA's one of my 290's, both of which were reference Sapphire 290's. I just installed my replacement card (as secondary) and gpuz shows that it has 2816 shaders. This is very strange - did i get a 290 that someone flashed? Did they accidently send me a 290x? The stock clocks on the replacement card are 1Ghz and 1.3Ghz; the RMA department told me i am gettign a standard 290 Tri-x version of the card (non-oc). I don't know what to think.
> 
> If this card was flashed to a 290, should i flash a stock bios back? I use my cards only for gaming.
> 
> eitehr way, here is a read out for my cards. any input would be appreciated.
> 
> the first reading is from my reference 290; the next is the replacement card.
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 2
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


Here is the R9 290 that I got when I was still using the it's stock bios where the shaders is also at 2816:


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigBeard86*
> 
> hey all... i am in a weird situation. I recently RMA's one of my 290's, both of which were reference Sapphire 290's. I just installed my replacement card (as secondary) and gpuz shows that it has 2816 shaders. This is very strange - did i get a 290 that someone flashed? Did they accidently send me a 290x? The stock clocks on the replacement card are 1Ghz and 1.3Ghz; the RMA department told me i am gettign a standard 290 Tri-x version of the card (non-oc). I don't know what to think.
> 
> If this card was flashed to a 290, should i flash a stock bios back? I use my cards only for gaming.
> 
> eitehr way, here is a read out for my cards. any input would be appreciated.
> 
> the first reading is from my reference 290; the next is the replacement card.
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 2
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


you are not complaining, are you?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEW2K*
> 
> I just bought a Sapphire R9 290 reference card, SKU: 21227-00-40G and it looks like a WINNER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000


----------



## BigBeard86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> you are not complaining, are you?


I actually am. The first thing I noticed when I put my card in (crossfire) is that any game or benchmark would stutter.

Don't forget, I have a reference 290, and now this, what I found out last night, is a flashed 290 to 290x.

I dont know if the bios the flashed card was using was for mining, and thus was bad for gaming (though it shows a sapphire bios), pr the vard just was not atable with unlocked cores.

Last night I flashed the rma card back to a 290, and since then I have 0 stutter in crossfire.

So now, do you guys think the problem was the bios, the unlocked card being unstable at unlocked cores, or an issue with crossfiring a 290 and 290x?

How would that work anyways in crossfire? Would both card exhibit their full potential, or is one card down clocked and wont use those extra cores?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigBeard86*
> 
> I actually am. The first thing I noticed when I put my card in (crossfire) is that any game or benchmark would stutter.
> 
> Don't forget, I have a reference 290, and now this, what I found out last night, is a flashed 290 to 290x.
> 
> I dont know if the bios the flashed card was using was for mining, and thus was bad for gaming (though it shows a sapphire bios), pr the vard just was not atable with unlocked cores.
> 
> Last night I flashed the rma card back to a 290, and since then I have 0 stutter in crossfire.
> 
> So now, do you guys think the problem was the bios, the unlocked card being unstable at unlocked cores, or an issue with crossfiring a 290 and 290x?
> 
> How would that work anyways in crossfire? Would both card exhibit their full potential, or is one card down clocked and wont use those extra cores?


it was most likely a mining bios. 290 crossfired to a 290X should work fine just like crossfiring same cards. wonder if you can flash it with a different bios that works but not necessary. if it works leave it. just enjoy the cards.

they will run at their own clocks but the performance will, of course, a bit lower than crossfired 290Xs.


----------



## BigBeard86

Thanks.I did flash the unlocked card back to a 290 and it has no issue.

So your saying the frame pacing of crossfiring a 290 and 290x would enclunter no issues such as stuttering? Will my performance be greater if I crossfire my original 290 and the unlocked 290 into a 290x, as compared to having both cards run as a 290?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigBeard86*
> 
> Thanks.I did flash the unlocked card back to a 290 and it has no issue.
> 
> So your saying the frame pacing of crossfiring a 290 and 290x would enclunter no issues such as stuttering? Will my performance be greater if I crossfire my original 290 and the unlocked 290 into a 290x, as compared to having both cards run as a 290?


the difference would be nill and flashing may present issues like you experienced. might as well run them as 290s.

OR

flash the 290 to X, test it, and if it works flawlessly - sell the 290. Buy a 290X.


----------



## MEW2K

My unlocked Sapphire R9 290 can go up to 1090mhz on the core on stock settings/volts without visable artifacts, however is there some other great artifact/error detection software besides crappy OCCT (GPU MODE) or MSI Kombustor, I don't really find any of the two reliable, and Kombustor lacks artifact counter and w/e. Please feel free to share your suggestions!


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigBeard86*
> 
> Thanks.I did flash the unlocked card back to a 290 and it has no issue.
> 
> So your saying the frame pacing of crossfiring a 290 and 290x would enclunter no issues such as stuttering? Will my performance be greater if I crossfire my original 290 and the unlocked 290 into a 290x, as compared to having both cards run as a 290?


I run 2 unlocked 290's and a single 290 as a trifire setup without issue at all. So that's 2 290x's, and 1 290, no stutter. You can even leave the 290x at its 1000 on core and the 290 @ 947 and it won't stutter. I have tried several variations and I don't have issues with any of them. I actually just bump my 290 up from 947 to 1000 on the core to match.


----------



## BigBeard86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I run 2 unlocked 290's and a single 290 as a trifire setup without issue at all. So that's 2 290x's, and 1 290, no stutter. You can even leave the 290x at its 1000 on core and the 290 @ 947 and it won't stutter. I have tried several variations and I don't have issues with any of them. I actually just bump my 290 up from 947 to 1000 on the core to match.


Would you say there is a noticeable improvement over running the cards as a flashed 290x + 290 , when compared to a 290 + 290, in crossfire? I keep finding mixed information, the most prevalent being that the setup is as strong as the weakest card, meaning, 290x + 290 would be equal to a 290 + 290. What is the correct answer?


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigBeard86*
> 
> Would you say there is a noticeable improvement over running the cards as a flashed 290x + 290 , when compared to a 290 + 290, in crossfire? I keep finding mixed information, the most prevalent being that the setup is as strong as the weakest card, meaning, 290x + 290 would be equal to a 290 + 290. What is the correct answer?


No, I personally dont think you would notice any difference in gaming running them 290x + 290 vs 290 + 290, possibly a few fps but very minimul. Where you would notice the difference would be in benching programs, with that said I like to run some benching programs like 3dmark 11 and 3dmark so I leave them unlocked. I think its a little more complicated than "the setup is as strong as the weakest card" I read a review on it somewhere awhile back where they broke it down. If for some reason your having issues with running it unlocked I would just go back to the stock bios and enjoy them. They are beasts whethere they are 290's or 290x's.


----------



## ByteHacker

Hi guys, I'm new here so I might need a little help.

I recently purchased a Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290. I have the memory readings here

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000



I'm not sure if this would be unlockable.

Also, another question is, Can I flash the Sapphire Vapor-X 290X BIOS instead of the ASUS one that is recommended.

Thanks!.


----------



## MEW2K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ByteHacker*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm new here so I might need a little help.
> 
> I recently purchased a Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290. I have the memory readings here
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
> Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this would be unlockable.
> 
> Also, another question is, Can I flash the Sapphire Vapor-X 290X BIOS instead of the ASUS one that is recommended.
> 
> Thanks!.


If you would have taken the time to read the #1 post with ALL THE INFORMATION you would know the answer to be *YES*.

I'd recommend you to flash the über bios to a BIOS from the card manufacturer, in your case *SAPPHIRE*. I'd also recommend you to flash to a "similar" target card BIOS, in your case Sapphire Vapor-X 290X BIOS would be the ideal choice.

MAKE SURE TO READ POST #1 AND FOLLOW THE FLASH GUIDE AND YOU MIGHT JUST GET YOUR CARD UNLOCKED AND WORKING, THREAD CAREFULLY


----------



## ByteHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEW2K*
> 
> If you would have taken the time to read the #1 post with ALL THE INFORMATION you would know the answer to be *YES*.
> 
> I'd recommend you to flash the über bios to a BIOS from the card manufacturer, in your case *SAPPHIRE*. I'd also recommend you to flash to a "similar" target card BIOS, in your case Sapphire Vapor-X 290X BIOS would be the ideal choice.
> 
> MAKE SURE TO READ POST #1 AND FOLLOW THE FLASH GUIDE AND YOU MIGHT JUST GET YOUR CARD UNLOCKED AND WORKING, THREAD CAREFULLY


I've just tried flashing it, but when I get back into windows, nothing happens. It's still the same R9 290 card. at 2560 Shaders.

Did I do something wrong or are some cards just not flashable?

EDIT: I flashed the wrong BIOS, I ended up flashing the 290 BIOS again. But the problem now is that I can't actually find a 290X bios for the Vapor-X model. If someone could upload their bios, that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MEW2K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ByteHacker*
> 
> I've just tried flashing it, but when I get back into windows, nothing happens. It's still the same R9 290 card. at 2560 Shaders.
> 
> Did I do something wrong or are some cards just not flashable?
> 
> EDIT: I flashed the wrong BIOS, I ended up flashing the 290 BIOS again. But the problem now is that I can't actually find a 290X bios for the Vapor-X model. If someone could upload their bios, that would be greatly appreciated!


Go with the: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/151774/sapphire-r9290x-4096-131212-1.html BIOS, and make sure to set the BIOS switch to über mode, so that you don't flash the stock 290 BIOS.


----------



## ByteHacker

Nope, the BIOS that I flashed bricked my card. I would end up getting a blue screen everytime I started up.

So I just flashed back to the original. I suspect that I can't just flash any random bios for this card as it has a 6+1+1 power delivery instead of the usual 5+1+1.


----------



## MEW2K

You do have a 6-pin and 8-pin power connector on the card right?

Have you tried the ASUS 290X.ROM from #1 post btw?


----------



## ByteHacker

Yes, I've tried the first one. My card is an 8+8 pin card.


----------



## MEW2K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ByteHacker*
> 
> Yes, I've tried the first one. My card is an 8+8 pin card.


The chip might be laser cut, thus making the card unstable when "unlocking" the non existing cores. I don't think you will be able to unlock the card, but perhaps someone can confirm my theory.


----------



## chrisCA

Hello all,

Great thread this one! I got this R9 290 VisionTek for $300 and I am pretty happy with how it performs. But I have stopped OC'ing many years ago so I am nothing but a newb now. Can you guys tell me if this card is unlockable please? Cheers!

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1787:2343
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8020005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## MEW2K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisCA*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Great thread this one! I got this R9 290 VisionTek for $300 and I am pretty happy with how it performs. But I have stopped OC'ing many years ago so I am nothing but a newb now. Can you guys tell me if this card is unlockable please? Cheers!
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1787:2343
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8020005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


It's locked. see #1 Post


----------



## chrisCA

Awww







, thanks for the answer!


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ByteHacker*
> 
> Yes, I've tried the first one. My card is an 8+8 pin card.


Hit up the 290/290X Owner's Club and ask if someone could dump their Vapor-X 290X Uber bios for you. It seems with some of these non-reference cards, especially those with a non-reference PCB, having a bios that matches the card type is crucial when attempting to unlock it. Good luck









Argh, I need to update the unofficial unlock section. I've been neglecting it for a couple months (I think I'm about 50 pages off on this thread, probably more), and with the entries on the non-reference cards rolling in, it needs to be done eventually. Next Thursday it is


----------



## EdWeisz

Has anyone tried using the (R9 290x) ASUS DirectCU II Bios, with core & memory clock set at 1050 & 1350 respectively?


----------



## ByteHacker

Could it be possible that I have the full fledged Hawaii XT core, but it just so happens to be locked down and cannot be flashed?


----------



## prescotter

That should be the case with all 290, they are all 290x that didnt make the cut, or they had too many 290x's


----------



## ByteHacker

But my card shows that it can be unlocked though. It has a core value of 8000005


----------



## Soldier212

hi guys i cant read this ? what do i have to put in the box ? to read? can i unlock ? xfx reference card


----------



## ByteHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soldier212*
> 
> 
> 
> hi guys i cant read this ? what do i have to put in the box ? to read? can i unlock ? xfx reference card


Nope, Sorry mate. Your card can't be unlocked.


----------



## Soldier212

wanna get a hammer now :-( all my pc parts going super well, someone had to let the side down lol


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soldier212*
> 
> wanna get a hammer now :-( all my pc parts going super well, someone had to let the side down lol


it would be nice to have one unlocked and not have to oc for a nice boost. mine does not unlock either but i have not seen any other 290 that unlocked beat it once oc'ed. i think just one here in ocn. yah, maybe one.


----------



## MEW2K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> it would be nice to have one unlocked and not have to oc for a nice boost. mine does not unlock either but i have not seen any other 290 that unlocked beat it once oc'ed. i think just one here in ocn. yah, maybe one.


My unlocked Sapphire 290 will be put on water later this week, 70.4% ASICS. What's ur current volts and clockspeeds then?


----------



## farshad07

I'm an AMD Radeon R9 290 Tri-X Oc frequency when memory is low when loaded Windows image becomes black friend who can advise?
When the frequency is fixed at 1300 no problem but when it comes down to a frequency of 1,300 tarnishing the image comes
BIOS is available that does not reduce the frequency of memory?
I am extremely grateful if you can help


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEW2K*
> 
> My unlocked Sapphire 290 will be put on water later this week, 70.4% ASICS. What's ur current volts and clockspeeds then?


200+ for 1300 core benching.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farshad07*
> 
> I'm an AMD Radeon R9 290 Tri-X Oc frequency when memory is low when loaded Windows image becomes black friend who can advise?
> When the frequency is fixed at 1300 no problem but when it comes down to a frequency of 1,300 tarnishing the image comes
> BIOS is available that does not reduce the frequency of memory?
> I am extremely grateful if you can help


Flash it. if it still does not work . . . rma it asap.


----------



## farshad07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> 200+ for 1300 core benching.
> Flash it. if it still does not work . . . rma it asap.


not working with flash bios.
this is info of 290Tri-x oc



i want memory clock for every time in high performance ... 1300Mhz
this is my problem


----------



## Harrywang

Yo guys which model has the best chance of unlocking? Are the newer models still possible to unlock? asking because I want to get an r9 290 but want to have the best chance possible.


----------



## ByteHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEW2K*
> 
> My unlocked Sapphire 290 will be put on water later this week, 70.4% ASICS. What's ur current volts and clockspeeds then?


Which model is it? Is yours the Tri-X or the Vapor-X


----------



## jerrolds

These are the results for an XFX 290 i bought for my bro for $180CAD

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

I'm thinking that its not unlockable?

it is Hynix memory - which is nice.


----------



## ManofGod1000

According to the information in the first post, I would say no.


----------



## airisom2

OP is updated with latest unlocks that I could find. I also attached the Tri-X 290X bios that will unlock the Tri-X cards that couldn't be unlocked otherwise. Credit goes to @zackbummente for uploading it, and @buddatech for dumping the BIOS. Thanks guys!

Also, I'd appreciate it if anyone could dump their non-reference bioses. Seeing as these non-reference cards will only work with a certain BIOS version (like the one zackbummente uploaded), having some more up to date ones (looks like the ones on TechP are older and won't work with newer non-reference cards) would really help out those trying to flash their unlockable cards without getting driver problems.

I need:

Sapphire Vapor-X
XFX DD
Gigabyte WF3X
Asus DCII
MSI Gaming
HIS IceQ (and the Diamond equivalent)

Thanks


----------



## ManofGod1000

I was able to get my XFX R9 290 reference version unlocked with the reference XFX R9 290x bios. I figured I would just let you all know if it would help others.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

2 XFX DD R9 290 Black's

Neither would be able to unlock so far as i can tell



I bought these release day and they are 1 number apart on the serials so strange that the number are different for each.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 2 XFX DD R9 290 Black's
> 
> Neither would be able to unlock so far as i can tell
> 
> 
> 
> I bought these release day and they are 1 number apart on the serials so strange that the number are different for each.


Disable ulps to get the accurate reading on the 2nd gpu.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Disable ulps to get the accurate reading on the 2nd gpu.


Yep, done that just now, same reading....no unlock for me


----------



## Ballti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerrolds*
> 
> These are the results for an XFX 290 i bought for my bro for $180CAD
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> I'm thinking that its not unlockable?
> 
> it is Hynix memory - which is nice.


Hi, i Have reference saphire r9 290 bf4 edition, whit similar spec:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

I dont have 2 nd GPU for make flash. Can someon confrm if that card is unlock/lock.
Thenx


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ballti*
> 
> Hi, i Have reference saphire r9 290 bf4 edition, whit similar spec:
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> I dont have 2 nd GPU for make flash. Can someon confrm if that card is unlock/lock.
> Thenx


Your card cannot unlock to 290x. No dice.


----------



## mnicassio89

Hey guys, I tried to unlock my 290 to 290x bios with both the tri-x 290x rom and the asus rom on my R9 Sapphire tri-x 290 oc edition.. I have successfully flashed it, booted to desktop and showed the appropriate shaders in gpu-z. However I was plagued by the black screen until desktop glitch, and also a weird glitch where I would have an extra mouse cursor on the top left of my main display. Also, AMD CC would always make my secondary display my main display, so I have defaulted back to the original bios... Any work-around to this? Let me know! Thanks guys!


----------



## ByteHacker

Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X Successfully unlocked to R9 290X with the new Tri-X BIOS.


----------



## trihy

I think there are no records of custom cards being unlockable. So you could be the first... with no clock to clock comparission is hard to tell.

On the other side, I'd seen 015.044 bios for 290 cards. Wonder if there is any 015.044 build for 290x cards.

What bios are you getting on brand new cards?

I would like to test newer bios


----------



## ByteHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> I think there are no records of custom cards being unlockable. So you could be the first... with no clock to clock comparission is hard to tell.
> 
> On the other side, I'd seen 015.044 bios for 290 cards. Wonder if there is any 015.044 build for 290x cards.
> 
> What bios are you getting on brand new cards?
> 
> I would like to test newer bios


I'm just using the bios that the OP just uploaded not too long ago. Right now, it's not that much of a difference between a 290 and a 290X, It's really only about 5-9% better in performance depending on what application you are running. Also I run my clocks at Core 1130 and Memory 1625 for both the 290 and 290x bios.


----------



## maynard14

hey guys,. after 7 months of my unlock xfx reference 290 to 290x using xfx reference 290x bios, while playing crysis 3 or any graphics extensive games i got black screen,.. sometimes it restarts my pc

tried:

re installing amd driver 14.7 rc3
re installed 14.4 driver

and fully uninstall amd driver 14.7 rc3 with dd

can any one help me?

is it my card being faulty?


----------



## ByteHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> hey guys,. after 7 months of my unlock xfx reference 290 to 290x using xfx reference 290x bios, while playing crysis 3 or any graphics extensive games i got black screen,.. sometimes it restarts my pc
> 
> tried:
> 
> re installing amd driver 14.7 rc3
> re installed 14.4 driver
> 
> and fully uninstall amd driver 14.7 rc3 with dd
> 
> can any one help me?
> 
> is it my card being faulty?


I do believe that the black screen is a common symptom associated with these unlocked cards, Try flashing the PT1 bios linked in the OP's post. Try that and post your results.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ByteHacker*
> 
> I do believe that the black screen is a common symptom associated with these unlocked cards, Try flashing the PT1 bios linked in the OP's post. Try that and post your results.


hi sir, i manage to solve my problem by un installing GPU Z, i dont know why but its weird though, i only use hwinfo and msi after burner and riva tuner while gaming to monitor my temps while playing, i dont use gpu z when running those 3 programs

after un installing gpu z no more black screen atleast for me , and ive been playing for about an hour now


----------



## Wishmaster

For all the peoples that said that sapphires cant be unlocked. Take a look at my sapphire and tell me if its looking good


----------



## Devilbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaster*
> 
> For all the peoples that said that sapphires cant be unlocked. Take a look at my sapphire and tell me if its looking good


I second this! I tried flashing it with the default ROM and it failed (black screen of death), flipped the switch, booted, copied the sapphire tri-x rom to my flashdrive and tried again with that ROM.

Success! (Running 4-5 fps higher when testing with MSI Kombustor.)

Edit: Here are proper pre and post images with FPS benchmarks occurring on Ultra and High settings. This is just from flashing, no OC yet.

*Pre*


*Post
(Note: FPS Benchmark windows flipped from previous)*


As you can see ~4fps increase on both high and ultra graphics.


----------



## Wishmaster

Congratulations Devil Bird


----------



## Performer81

My new pcs+ has a new PCB and Bios Version 015.044.000.007.000000.
Now it seems it can also be unlocked:

RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

Where can i find a Bios from a new Powercolor 290X PCS+ or can i unlock my Bios by myself somehow? I only find old 290X PCS+ bios and i dont wanna flash my card to death with it.


----------



## Raul-7

Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> My new pcs+ has a new PCB and Bios Version 015.044.000.007.000000.
> Now it seems it can also be unlocked:
> 
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> Where can i find a Bios from a new Powercolor 290X PCS+ or can i unlock my Bios by myself somehow? I only find old 290X PCS+ bios and i dont wanna flash my card to death with it.


Check the first post in this thread. I've uploaded my Performance and Quiet bioses from my PCS+ 290X.


----------



## mojobear

Hey guys,

I have done a bit of researching on the PT1 vs PT1T bios for my quad fire reference 290s but still have some questions I was hoping people could answer here.

1) For LOCKED 290s....should I use the PT1T bios? I have an asus motherboard - am I at risk of the ID problem with my 290s using PT1?

2) My understanding was that the PT1 bios was made from reference asus 290x bios....thus flashing a PT1 is like flashing a 290x bios...and if I know my cards are locked won't that create issues with mismatched shaders etc?

3) Is there strange stuck core clock issue using the PT1T bios? Read that a bit back in June 2014 posts.

4) For those with the PT1(T) bios....is there actually a noticeable improvement to OC?

Many thanks!


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Check the first post in this thread. I've uploaded my Performance and Quiet bioses from my PCS+ 290X.


Thanks, whats the Bios Version and is it for hynix?

Edit: Tried it but my screen just stays black after flashing.
Edit2: No it works, but i cant see boot screen later in windows the screen turns on.
You described the problem in your first post with the atiflash -ai command but i dont understand it exactly.
Can you please describe the steps and commands? On my USB stick i have atiflash, 290X.rom (yours) and hawaii.rom (original).

1. Flip the bios switch on the card to the position with the original bios
2. Boot to the flash drive (command line)
3. Flip the bios switch on the card to the position with the Asus bios
4. Run atiflash.exe -ai and verify the information represents the Asus bios
5. Flash the original bios using the same command you used to flash the Asus bios (changing the bios name used in the command, of course)

I dont understand "5. Flash the original bios using the same command you used to flash the Asus bios (changing the bios name used in the command, of course)".
How should the command look like?


----------



## airisom2

Oh wait, mine is .007 too. Try using the Tri-X bios. It worked on a non-reference Vapor-X so there's a chance that it might work for a PCS+.


----------



## Performer81

No i prefer to stay with the pcs+. Except for no screen till windows i have no problems, need a tad more volts it seems.
If i want to go into Bios i just switch to the other Bios.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojobear*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have done a bit of researching on the PT1 vs PT1T bios for my quad fire reference 290s but still have some questions I was hoping people could answer here.
> 
> 1) For LOCKED 290s....should I use the PT1T bios? I have an asus motherboard - am I at risk of the ID problem with my 290s using PT1?
> 
> 2) My understanding was that the PT1 bios was made from reference asus 290x bios....thus flashing a PT1 is like flashing a 290x bios...and if I know my cards are locked won't that create issues with mismatched shaders etc?
> 
> 3) Is there strange stuck core clock issue using the PT1T bios? Read that a bit back in June 2014 posts.
> 
> 4) For those with the PT1(T) bios....is there actually a noticeable improvement to OC?
> 
> Many thanks!


1. It depends. Some say it fixes the black screen problem for them (and the other black screen you get when gaming sometimes), and some say it doesn't work with non-reference cards. You might be at risk of ID mismatch if your motherboard doesn't like cards with mismatched ID's. Currently, there is no known list of what boards do and don't accept mismatched IDs, if the motherboard is truly at fault. I don't know if that changes if your card is locked, but from my experiences with my locked reference XFX 290, I successfully flashed it with a PT1 bios with no problems.

2. No, the bios can't unlock them if they aren't there, so they'll stay at 2560, as I've experienced in the past.

3. It's not an issue. That's how the bios is designed. There is only one voltage setting, one core clock and memory clock, no powerplay, no throttling, and it has voltage adjustment for up to 2V with Asus GPUTweak. It's intended for sub-zero in mind.

4. Not really. Unless your rig is able to handle over 1.4v, there's pretty much no difference between PT1/T and other bioses, overclocking-wise. If your on sub-zero, then yeah, it'll be better.

@Performer81:

To answer your question about step 5:

atiflash.exe -f -p 0 romname.rom, the same one you used to originally flash the card. All you're doing is flashing your stock rom back on the bios you flashed, but since it blackscreens on that one, you boot with your other bios and switch it over to flash it back.

Oh, and the bioses I uploaded work for both Hynix and Elpida. I believe the only bioses that don't have hynix profiles are the Gigabyte WF3X (Elpida only) and MSI Lightning (Samsung only).


----------



## ByteHacker

I'm just curious here, but has anyone else unlocked their Sapphire Vapor-X 290 yet? Or am I the only one


----------



## oaschi

I tried everything on my Sapphire tri-x oc, no 290x bios works regardless of the position of the bios switch.
I guess I'm one of the not so lucky ones, or is there anything else I can try to make it work?

When using one of these: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?manufacturer=Sapphire&model=R9+290X
I get the black screen until Windows is booted error and no extra shader units.

When using PT1 or the Sapphire rom from the 1st page, the screen keeps being black even after Windows is booted.


----------



## ByteHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oaschi*
> 
> I tried everything on my Sapphire tri-x oc, no 290x bios works regardless of the position of the bios switch.
> I guess I'm one of the not so lucky ones, or is there anything else I can try to make it work?
> 
> When using one of these: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?manufacturer=Sapphire&model=R9+290X
> I get the black screen until Windows is booted error and no extra shader units.
> 
> When using PT1 or the Sapphire rom from the 1st page, the screen keeps being black even after Windows is booted.


Did you try the Tri-X rom? I have a Vapor-X 290 that successfully unlocked to a 290X with that rom. My results are validated under the non reference spreadsheet.


----------



## oaschi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ByteHacker*
> 
> Did you try the Tri-X rom? I have a Vapor-X 290 that successfully unlocked to a 290X with that rom. My results are validated under the non reference spreadsheet.


Yes, I tried all versions of the tri-x and tri-x oc rom. Black screen until windows and no extra shader units.


----------



## Performer81

SO, played around with my unlocked PCS+ for a week now and it runs fantastic. No problems whatsoever except the "no screen at boot" and a random mouse screen at the top left of my screen







. It even became quieter i think because fans never got beyond ~56, before i can remember i got it near 70.


----------



## Espensat

Hello all and thanks for the nice guide Airisom.

Time has come to Upgrade my Radeon 6950 flashed to 6970
Just bought a new Sapphire Radeon TRI-X R9 290 4GB "OC" a week ago.
Visited this forum today and decided to try this as hawainfo showed me the it was unlocked

First i tryed to flash two different 290x Tri-X bioses form Techpowerup, but had problems installing the drivers.
It installed fine, but was not able to load them after restarting.
Then i tried the 290xTri-X bios from first page (0043.bin) and it seems that everything works well
Gpuz shows 2816 shaders, get about 300 Points more at Firestrike at same clock speeds.

First my 6950 now the r9 290, I really like these AMD Graphics Cards


----------



## Oddin33

Hello!
Here is my contribution






Great guide, thank you very much. I'm very happy. Now my Sapphire R9 290 TRI-X OC became Sapphire R9 290X TRI-X OC.


----------



## Performer81

Seems that AMD got tired of laser cutting them and just smashes these 290X on 290 PCBs.








Or the yield just got too good.


----------



## Oddin33

Good for them, good for us


----------



## Performer81

Yep, cigar for you then.









DO you also have a weird mouse cursor at the top left screen sometimes? Just windows, not in games.


----------



## Oddin33

And a bottle of brandy


----------



## ByteHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oddin33*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!
> Here is my contribution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great guide, thank you very much. I'm very happy. Now my Sapphire R9 290 TRI-X OC became Sapphire R9 290X TRI-X OC.


That seems like an awfully low framerate for a Tri-X 290(x). I get around 60 for my non overclocked 290 and around 70 for my overclocked + unlocked 290.


----------



## Neet_za

my card is unlocked as well








anyone have the 290x Vapor-x bios? have the 290 vapor-x, looking to load it
updated with image


----------



## HeatM1ser

can someone help me figure out if my card is unlockable?

it says: R9-290A-EN R9-290A-ENF V1.1

Also says: MSIP-REM-ATI-102-C67101

and at the PCI-E adapter it says: 109-c67157-00_02

Its an XFX R9 290 with Elpidia memory

If it is unlockable, what 290X BIOS seems to be the best to use?

Also, just want to make sure....I flip the BIOS switch to the position closest to the power connectors to flash, right?

This is what other info I have for you, and I think it means my card is locked (Please confirm):

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## MEW2K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ByteHacker*
> 
> That seems like an awfully low framerate for a Tri-X 290(x). I get around 60 for my non overclocked 290 and around 70 for my overclocked + unlocked 290.


That's perfectly fine numbers, a flashed 290 to 290X at stock settings 1000/1250 will give you around 60 FPS in Valley.


----------



## Unknownm

When I sold my 280x on OCN the buyer agreed for me to ship the card without the heatsink. Which now leaves me with a gigabyte 280x heatsink and I was wondering could it mount correctly on my XFX 290?

280x Heatsink: http://tinyurl.com/pvwjk56
290: http://tinyurl.com/ltwm32n


----------



## Neet_za

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatM1ser*
> 
> can someone help me figure out if my card is unlockable?
> 
> it says: R9-290A-EN R9-290A-ENF V1.1
> 
> Also says: MSIP-REM-ATI-102-C67101
> 
> and at the PCI-E adapter it says: 109-c67157-00_02
> 
> Its an XFX R9 290 with Elpidia memory
> 
> If it is unlockable, what 290X BIOS seems to be the best to use?
> 
> Also, just want to make sure....I flip the BIOS switch to the position closest to the power connectors to flash, right?
> 
> This is what other info I have for you, and I think it means my card is locked (Please confirm):
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


read the first post....


----------



## SpeedyGonzales

Hi,

I am new on this forum and find it very nice to read all the info available here!

I have the MSI R290 Gaming and I followed the entire manual. It looks like I have an unlocked version of the R290 card. I did flash as described and it says this was done correctly. After the flash I reboot my PC but then the screen just stays black and is not giving a signal or output to the monitors. Is this a flash failure somehow or is my card just not unlockable after all?

I started off with the Asus bios, later on MSI but still the same thing happens. Flash succesfull but black screen at reboot and doesn't load windows. So now I am back on the default BIOS.

Any suggestions or tips? Wich BIOS did you use on MSI cards that were succesfull?

Thanks!


----------



## ByteHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyGonzales*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am new on this forum and find it very nice to read all the info available here!
> 
> I have the MSI R290 Gaming and I followed the entire manual. It looks like I have an unlocked version of the R290 card. I did flash as described and it says this was done correctly. After the flash I reboot my PC but then the screen just stays black and is not giving a signal or output to the monitors. Is this a flash failure somehow or is my card just not unlockable after all?
> 
> I started off with the Asus bios, later on MSI but still the same thing happens. Flash succesfull but black screen at reboot and doesn't load windows. So now I am back on the default BIOS.
> 
> Any suggestions or tips? Wich BIOS did you use on MSI cards that were succesfull?
> 
> Thanks!


Alright, first post your Hawaii memory info first so that we can see whether it really is unlockable as you claimed. Next I do believe that you have a custom R9 290 card. Custom cards usually have a different power configuration which make's it impossible to unlock unless you find the right bios for the card. I suggest you look for an MSI gaming 290x bios instead of the stock one provided.


----------



## SpeedyGonzales

Hi,

Below some screenshots of the GPU. Currently I run on a MSI Afterburner profile as seen in the picture. I can run Kombustor or any other GPU demanding game for hours with these settings. Getting max 90-91 degrees. If I look at the Hawaii info it should be a unlocked version isn't it?


----------



## ByteHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyGonzales*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Below some screenshots of the GPU. Currently I run on a MSI Afterburner profile as seen in the picture. I can run Kombustor or any other GPU demanding game for hours with these settings. Getting max 90-91 degrees. If I look at the Hawaii info it should be a unlocked version isn't it?


Yeah that looks unlockable to me. You may want to try the sapphire tri x bios provided. It's the only known bios that unlocks custom cards from what I see.


----------



## SpeedyGonzales

Strange.... I flashed the BIOS with the Sapphire tri X bios and actually after the reboot I got my displays on the new BIOS! Windows loaded and I changed the resolution because it jumped back to a lower one. In GPUZ I saw the updated clock settings but no extra shaders. I rebooted again and then no display signal at all. So reflashed the original bios again...


----------



## Performer81

You need a 015.044 branch BIOS for the 290x version of your msi. If that doesnt unlock Then its impossible.


----------



## downset45

I bought a PowerColor R9 290 TurboDuo OC (AXR9 290 4GBD5-TDHE) yesterday and it seems it's unlockable although it is the cheapest available









Pic : HawaiiInfo 290.

Any suggestions for a working 290X bios? I tryed the ones suggested in first post but they don't work despite hawaiiifo showing its unlockable.

thx in advance

edit: nvm i took a look under the cooler and its a 215-0852020 chip, dont know why hawaii info shows something else...


----------



## SpeedyGonzales

Quote:


> You need a 015.044 branch BIOS for the 290x version of your msi. If that doesnt unlock Then its impossible.


015.044 branch BIOS for the 290X is not available at this moment it looks like.... Or I am just a bad 'Googler'.


----------



## czui159

Hello, guys who can tell me if I can unlock my card?

Gigabyte r9 290

hawaiiInfo12 shows:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czui159*
> 
> Hello, guys who can tell me if I can unlock my card?
> 
> Gigabyte r9 290
> 
> hawaiiInfo12 shows:
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


PLEASE READ THE FIRST POST...

wow


----------



## czui159

but my English is poor and is finally confused whether RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000 I can unlock or not.

Please answer in one word: yes or no


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> PLEASE READ THE FIRST POST...
> 
> wow


that's not very nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czui159*
> 
> but my English is poor and is finally confused whether RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000 I can unlock or not.
> 
> Please answer in one word: yes or no


Welcome. No, your 290 is locked. if you can add 100MHz on the core, then it will be as fast or even faster than a stock reference 290X. most likely, your cpu is the one that needs oc'ing.


----------



## Neet_za

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czui159*
> 
> but my English is poor and is finally confused whether RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000 I can unlock or not.
> 
> Please answer in one word: yes or no


then you should not be trying to unlock a card on English forum with and English guide, or use google translate...once again read the first post.....


----------



## czui159

hehe but i cant up my vcore in gpu and i have stable only 1050mhz (i'm don't scare temp of gpu because i have new accelero extreme iv) so i have next question:

if i want up vcore gpu in gigabyte r9 290 i must flash bios to other r290 with unlocked vcore?


----------



## Mr K

Hello Everyone, First Post here on OC.net, Just Wanted to report my flash success and maybe get some help with a problem I have with this card.

I have the Sapphire Radeon R9 290 4GB(Just the Standard edition) I replaced the Reference Cooler With the Arctic Accelero Extreme IV(Weird Backplate with no RRM sinks ) Anyway The installation was a success and my average idle temp is about 36 C Average VRM 1 and 2 temp is about 38-40C VRM, VRM 1 Goes as high as 96C on benchmarks....But I think that's ok for a VRM Hopefully. Core stays at 76-80C on Benching

The Bios I used to flash was the Sapphire Tri-x Bios(1010mhz Core) Not the OC edition bios.
Heaven Benchmark was 50FPS average Before Flash and 54-56FPS Average After Flash. Also minimum FPS went from 21 to 26-27, As well as max which changed from 101 to 110-111.

Here is a screen for confirmation.



Now I have a question about this card, I experienced this before and after the flash, So i don't think it's related but maybe some of the people in this thread can help, The issue I am seeing is in various games where the loading time for maps/textures etc is far far longer than that of my old GTX 670(Upgraded to 290 from this). I am always the last person to load into games now on almost all games that I play. It is especially prevalent on games like black ops II, The strange thing is the texture loading bar is instantly full as it shows up, But this "Picture" of the map being loaded slowly fades to black at about 1 FPS, No joke 1 FPS. Now after 35 seconds or so of watching this screen slooowly fade to black I instantly spawn in the map with 170-200 FPS off the bat with zero lag. Now after some minutes the match ends, All is fine then boom, I'm stuck watching the loading screen on 100% slowly fade to black again at 1 FPS.

This also happens in other games and it seems to only happen when I'm just about to spawn into the map just as the textures load into memory etc, Now I completely formatted my PC and Re installed windows, Updated all drivers, Done everything I could think of, And It is still the same.
With my GTX670 WF3 I used to load into the game almost always first, Never seeing the loading screen for more than 1-3 second.

Does anybody have any insight to this? Is this just the way it is on these card? I mean the performance in game is amazing, But taking 30-60 seconds to actually get there is really annoying.

System Specs:
CPU: i5 3570k OCed to 4.2Ghz Corsair Water Cooled
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz DDR3 at 8:9:9:24:1T
GPU: R9 290 Unlocked to 290X Sapphire Accelero Extreme IV Cooler
MOBO: Asrock z77 Extreme 4 Latest Bios
SNDCARD: X fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro PCI-E
HDD: OCZ Agility 3 SSD 128GB
PSU: Corsair GS 800 Watt
OS: Windows 7
Case: InWin Mealstrom Full tower ATX

If any more info is need I can post it on request.

Thank you for taking the time to read this post and I am looking forward to becoming an active member of the OC.net Community!


----------



## hecaitomex

hey guys!
i just want to say thank you, because this thread solved my severe blackscreen problem.
2 months ago i bought a reference 290 installed the acellero extreme IV and encountered blackscreens after playing 15-20 minutes.
after reading the elpida/hynix threads (mine was of course elpida) i sent the card for RMA.
4 weeks later i got back a used hynix card, reinstalled mr accelero and didnt make it even into my desktop, the well known boot-blackscreen.
completely set up my system with display driver only (no ccc) and it worked until opening firefox: blackscreen.
pissed off searching for this, i found some info about he prob: rising memory speed (mhz) without following vcore (V).
after flashing some asus bios´ which didnt help i was tried to give up, untill i found this thread and the holy PT1T bios.
now everything goes perfect and i am happy.
one thing i found out is a problem concerning high VRAM temps with accelero extreme IV:
the card (at least the reference design) uses the GPU-temp to control VGA fan-speed.
mr accelero does a great job concerning cooling the gpu, so fan speed keeps RPM quiet low, while VRAM is not even cooled moderate.
so players encounter vram (especially 1) temps beyond 105, witch forces at least elpida VRAM to crash.
solution: MSI afterbuner
use its custom fan curve function to rise fan speed to e.g. 60% even at GPU temp at or below 70 degrees, so it will cool down your VRAM to ~80 during gaming.
set "boot whith windows" to MSI AB and everything is fine.
maybe this will solve some guys´blackscreen problems, please forgive me if this was handled allkready anywhere in the last 332 pages, i must admint i did not read them all.
at least i want to say thank you guys for this thread, it solved my problem and made me really happy!
dave


----------



## th3illusiveman

How do i know which bios has Hynix memory on the TPU database? I'm not unlocking anything i wanna flash my card.


----------



## MTDEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> How do i know which bios has Hynix memory on the TPU database? I'm not unlocking anything i wanna flash my card.


It's listed at the bottom of the box labeled *BIOS Internals* when you're viewing the bios details.


----------



## thrgk

can an unlocked 290 OC just as well as a original 290x?


----------



## Performer81

dont know, my unlocked PCS+ overclocks worse than with original bios. Need more than 1,2V (+50mv) for 1100MHZ, with the original i need (+0,12mv) ~1,16v..
I think i leave it at stock 1050/1350 (+0mv).


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> can an unlocked 290 OC just as well as a original 290x?


silicon. you see Homecinema in the list?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad

that's an unlocked 290.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> silicon. you see Homecinema in the list?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad
> 
> that's an unlocked 290.


So the chance of a 290x overclocking high is the same as a 290unlocked overclocking just as high? So unlocked 290s are better because they can OC just as high(based on luck) and are cheaper?

Are all his cards unlocked 290s?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So the chance of a 290x overclocking high is the same as a 290unlocked overclocking just as high? So unlocked 290s are better because they can OC just as high(based on luck) and are cheaper?
> 
> Are all his cards unlocked 290s?


imo, an unlocked 290 is a win in silicon already, especially if not oc'ing. there is no data if unlocked 290s can or cannot oc better than locked 290. as you saw, Home's 290 unlocked can clock as much as a regular 290X.

i believe Home's only has one unlocked 290. go back to the list and you'll see that he has a high clocking 290 as well.

a good clocking 290X at around 1250 core will be very hard for a good clocking 290 to catch.


----------



## Performer81

I think most unlocked 290 will not clock as high as with the 290 bios because there are more shaders to feed and the possibility that these were 290x which didnt pass quality control is very high.
Im back at the normal bios, had some strange graphical glitches from time to time n BF4 with the 290x bios. Parts of tanks turned green, buildings disappeared sometimes, players suddenly were a crazy wobbeling rectangle etc.


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyGonzales*
> 
> 015.044 branch BIOS for the 290X is not available at this moment it looks like.... Or I am just a bad 'Googler'.


The PCS Bios on first page at the other 290x bios section is 044 brand, dont know if the Trixx bios also is.


----------



## SpeedyGonzales

Quote:


> The PCS Bios on first page at the other 290x bios section is 044 brand, dont know if the Trixx bios also is.


Thanks. The PT1T custom bios partially works. I got into windows one time and I started GPUZ. See picture. Looks unlocked to me.



Then Windows gave me a message that new hardware was installed and had to be restarted.... Did it and then after the windows loads screen it turns black and nothing happens.... no sound of fully loading windows also... any ideas what to do?

Thanks!


----------



## Performer81

I wouldn use the pt1t bios for these new custom pcb cards. Try the pcs bios. You have to flash it with atiflash in dos.
I also have a blackscreen with the 290X bios but at the windows logon screen the tft turns on and everything is fine.


----------



## oicwutudidthar

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=ATI&manufacturer=&model=R9+290X&interface=&memType=&memSize=

I am looking to OC my watercooled refrences 290x's in crossfire, which bios is best to use to go beyond +100mv on the core?


----------



## SpeedyGonzales

Quote:


> I wouldn use the pt1t bios for these new custom pcb cards. Try the pcs bios. You have to flash it with atiflash in dos.
> I also have a blackscreen with the 290X bios but at the windows logon screen the tft turns on and everything is fine.


I've tried them all and only via Atiflash indeed. The only ROM that gives me screens is the PT1T Bios. If I uninstall the ATI drivers and reboot windows loads just fine. As soon as I install the Ati driver and reboot windows won't load after the windows is starting screens.... seems like a driver issue then with this custom Bios....


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> I think most unlocked 290 will not clock as high as with the 290 bios because there are more shaders to feed and the possibility that these were 290x which didnt pass quality control is very high.
> Im back at the normal bios, had some strange graphical glitches from time to time n BF4 with the 290x bios. Parts of tanks turned green, buildings disappeared sometimes, players suddenly were a crazy wobbeling rectangle etc.


I bought a powercolor 290 at launch that would flash to a 290X and it wouldnt overclock any further on the 290 bios than it did with the 290x bios. But that is just my experience, others may or vary.


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyGonzales*
> 
> I've tried them all and only via Atiflash indeed. The only ROM that gives me screens is the PT1T Bios. If I uninstall the ATI drivers and reboot windows loads just fine. As soon as I install the Ati driver and reboot windows won't load after the windows is starting screens.... seems like a driver issue then with this custom Bios....


Strange, its exactly the opposite here. I only get a screen with installed Ati drivers. Without them the screen doesnt even turn on.
Thats only with the 290X Bios.


----------



## barti2

may, by someone specify what cards you can now unlock the model series and what BIOSes write it


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> The PCS Bios on first page at the other 290x bios section is 044 brand, dont know if the Trixx bios also is.


isn't the PCS a custome PCB? I don't think a bios for a custom PCB will work on a ref PCB.


----------



## mbaran

I just wanted to confirm this is an unlockable card.

It's an Asus R9 290 with the following dump from Hawaiiinfo 1.2

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0468
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbaran*
> 
> I just wanted to confirm this is an unlockable card.
> 
> It's an Asus R9 290 with the following dump from Hawaiiinfo 1.2
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0468
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000


yup congrats bro, you have an unlockable 290 to 290x!


----------



## barti2

you can specify parameters of the serial number of the Asus 290


----------



## trihy

Anyone know which clocks comes the pcs bios on first post?

Also being a 044 branch, not sure what memory support it has.


----------



## airisom2

1050/1350. It supports Hynix and Elpida.


----------



## trihy

Great, I'll flash it now.

I wonder if performance and quiet bios have different clock changes variations. If they bahave different, it worth a try on the ones that are getting blacks:thumb:creen because of clock changes.

EDIT: pcs bios wont boot on a reference card, just black screen. I guess they are using a new pcb. Cause I was using pcs 1350 1050 042 branch bios on a reference card.


----------



## Zedax

Hi there, i just got a powercolor 290 pcs+, i got it from a deal since it was an exhibition unit, and it seems to be of the first batches.. i get this:



















Should be safe to try with the asus bios?


----------



## barti2

you can specify parameters of the serial number of the Asus 290

is some sort of a 100 with us now will unlock as you can enter the specifications of a model and its


----------



## mbaran

Any idea why my card might be performing worse after the flash?

I didn't do a before/after but Tomb Raider @1440p seems to have slight stutter. No CF.

I logged GPU-Z and the clock speed stays at 1000 and the temp runs up to about 93c then will come back down. Could it be throttling?


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbaran*
> 
> Any idea why my card might be performing worse after the flash?
> 
> I didn't do a before/after but Tomb Raider @1440p seems to have slight stutter. No CF.
> 
> I logged GPU-Z and the clock speed stays at 1000 and the temp runs up to about 93c then will come back down. Could it be throttling?


Good grief man, ramp up your fan speed or make a custom fan profile.


----------



## mbaran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Good grief man, ramp up your fan speed or make a custom fan profile.


I've got the max. fan speed @ 55% to match the stock 290X Uber mode.

Does it need to be higher than this? .

Here's one of the higher temps...

Date CPU Mem T Fan RPM Load
9/10/2014 22:27 1000 1250 94 51 2644 100


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbaran*
> 
> I've got the max. fan speed @ 55% to match the stock 290X Uber mode.
> 
> Does it need to be higher than this? .
> 
> Here's one of the higher temps...
> 
> Date CPU Mem T Fan RPM Load
> 9/10/2014 22:27 1000 1250 94 51 2644 100


What is your case airflow like? When I owned a 290X with the reference cooler I could overclock the card to 1100mhz core and with the fan set to 60% load temps would stay in the mid 80's.


----------



## mbaran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> What is your case airflow like? When I owned a 290X with the reference cooler I could overclock the card to 1100mhz core and with the fan set to 60% load temps would stay in the mid 80's.


I've got the Antec Three Hundred Two (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129180)

I think I might move it further away from the wall and leave more space between the side fan and my subwoofer and see how that goes. I have the side fan sucking in cool air right next to the GPU. It might just be pulling in the old hot air.

I'll do that and kick it up to 60% and see how the temps go.


----------



## Zedax

I have tried to unlock with the pcs290x-performance bios of the first page (my card is a pcs+), it boots nicely, and seems unlocked, however amd catalyst (14.4) says it is unable to find a compatible card, so resolution is vga, and on gpuz i see this:










Mismatched ID causing the driver to not load? What could be the cause?

I have reverted to the original bios without issues, i'm not sure about which bios to try now.

edit: the die










Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 148C:2343
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000


----------



## trihy

That´s your core?

-0852020 is a 290 core not a 290x by this link http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread/100#post_21207258 is this correct?

But wonder how can you unlock inexistent shaders? Also mem info is correct?

Maybe Im wrong, dont know... but looks like some info is wrong.


----------



## Zedax

The data is obviously wrong because the driver was not working.

I don't know if it can be unlocked or not, the rumor about the 215-08520XX being 290x or 290, is just a guess, since amd on many others chips writes whatever name/number they want on the die, even if are the same exact chips, "full" or with some cores locked.

Also it booted and video works perfectly unless the driver issue, could be that being the same a 290x should work anyway, but why does it have the same addresses than the unlockables?

could be related with my card being the newer pcb design.


----------



## trihy

I mean.. some info on the thread is wrong







Cause your card has contradictory information.

I guess your card doesnt have the amd logo, so it´s custom pcb? I´d used all the pcs bios on a reference card with no problem. Only non working was the one on first thread. You could try anohter pcs bios, it shouldn´t do anything bad to your card... as long as you have a working bios on the other switch..

ATM Im using the one from your link.


----------



## airisom2

@Zedax

Looking at one of your previous pics, the default bios has on your card .045 in it, which is newer than any other bios that I've seen so far. Maybe it's safe to say that the 290X bios needs to be the same version as the bios that was on there by default (i.e. .045 290x bios on 290 with .045 bios). I'm guessing that these AIBs are making small adjustments to the PCB and only a particular bios version will work on it. That would also explain what I read on the PCS+ 290 thread in the past when raymond (PowerColor support) said that he needed the serial number of the card before giving you the bios (this was when the under performing cards were prevalent). The serial number reflects what batch the card belonged to, and whatever bios version was used in that batch.

As far as your die shot contradicting with Hawaii Info's and GPU-Z's results, I can't really answer that. It could be a false reading from GPU-Z (GPU-Z is known for reading incorrect 290 shaders in crossfire setups), it could be the AMD drivers not reading the card correctly due to a different bios version that the card was made for, and it could be that Hawaii Info also isn't reading the card correctly. Perhaps something in the fabrication process changed on how they lock 290 chips (which would change how Hawaii Info and other software reads your card and possibly give false readings), and/or the changes that these AIBs are making in the PCB are causing these cards to be recognized incorrectly by most software, especially since we're dealing with a bios that's older than the one on your card. On the other hand, maybe tthe xxx2000 and xxx2020 labels on these dies refer to something not related to the cores on the die (and consequently, what type of GPU it is), and it was just by pure coincidence that all xxx2020 dies up to now were 290 dies. It's kinda hard to believe, but we need some more testing to sort this out.

For now, the best way to determine this new problem is to get someone to dump their .045 290x bios for you and see if that works on your card because it's looking like anything older won't work.


----------



## yurizinho182

I have unlock my asus 290 reference card, memory ELPIDA but my potentional overclock is a crap!


----------



## downset45

I also get wrong readings from hawaii info with Powercolor R29F PCB, it tells me I can unlock but none of the 290x bios works and its a 2020 Chip when looking under Cooler












besides that it works great with newer 15.45.0009 bios


----------



## trihy

But, have you tried a pcs 290 non x older bios? Cause if this also doesnt work, maybe you need to wait for newer 290x bios to test...

Edit. Oh, I see your gpu is using an older bios, so not sure what to try. Maybe an older 290x pcs bios?


----------



## downset45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> But, have you tried a pcs 290 non x older bios? Cause if this also doesnt work, maybe you need to wait for newer 290x bios to test...
> 
> Edit. Oh, I see your gpu is using an older bios, so not sure what to try. Maybe an older 290x pcs bios?


I've allready tryed 'em all...seems hawaii info is not 100% correct or i'm missing something else...

edit: stupid me tryed 'em all from ati/pcs+/tri-x/ to pt1/pt3...BUT PT1T is actually the working one and PowerColor TurboDuo with 2020 Chip can be unlocked











before:


after:


----------



## Zedax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downset45*
> 
> I've allready tryed 'em all...seems hawaii info is not 100% correct or i'm missing something else...
> 
> edit: stupid me tryed 'em all from ati/pcs+/tri-x/ to pt1/pt3...BUT PT1T is actually the working one and PowerColor TurboDuo with 2020 Chip can be unlocked


your original bios is about the same version as mine, what happened when you tried to unlock with the other bios? maybe i should try that one too


----------



## trihy

Welll, thats good









But I think pt1 bios use ~100w at idle against 15w from other bios. If you dont care about that, it's just fine.


----------



## downset45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zedax*
> 
> your original bios is about the same version as mine, what happened when you tried to unlock with the other bios? maybe i should try that one too


Original was 0.15.042.000.003.000000 and all the other bioses? i tried just did nothing...blackscreen during boot & no GUI even after waiting for Windows to boot.
0.15.045.000.009.000000 is the newest i found, it runs great but is only a 290 pcs+ bios, I don't get why there are guys with exactly the same R29F PCB who can simply use the common 290X bios but it doesn't work for me at all...going to read some more threads about the compatibility issues PT1T tries to solve.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> Welll, thats good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I think pt1 bios use ~100w at idle against 15w from other bios. If you dont care about that, it's just fine.


Yep, idle Voltage is stupidly high...maybe someday the bios will be editable or there's another workaround, I'm not going to use that PT1T for everyday - just for e-peen benching or 24/7 gaming sessions etc....but nice to have that option with dual bios


----------



## trihy

Sure









I was thinking hardwiring the bios switch to the outside of the pc case... it would be handy to have easy access dual bios on this cards









Anyone found a 044/045 branch for reference cards? r9 285 are getting 045/046 branch


----------



## Zedax

Is there any way to modify a bios with the standard power config with the changed ids like the PT1T? Who made that bios?

Has anyone seen a 015.045.x bios for the 290x anywhere?


----------



## downset45

After reading half the internet







it seems many are using that PT1T bios because nothing else works for them and many newer cards only unlock by that, but all are missing the powermanagement / undervolting/clocking capabilities of an original bios.
There's even a REQUEST thread here from 6 Month ago for a coder to take a look at it. As nobody was willing to contribute something and they were looking for quite a lot, maybe we'll find a more simple solution here. Building a complete new bios is work, just changing ssid and video id shouldn't be that hard.

Apparently theres only a slight difference between PT1 and PT1T made by xnotx2 and it shouldnt be that hard to do the same mod to the original asus bios or whatever bios. Back in the days it was just comparing 2 files in hexedit and a little experience in bios editing to know what changes were made, but since these days are long gone for me i've got absolutely no clue where to start









I'll ask a friend of me who is into bios-modding to take a look at it and i try to reach that xnotx2 to shed some of his wisdom here,
but maybe someone here allready is into that problem or is willing to spend some of his spare time on in? please help









edit:

Ok allready did some work by comparing PT1T, PT1 & a stock 290 rom in hexedit and there really are only 3 values changed for SSID/Video ID from 290X to 290








As I'm not a programmer and havent been doing such things for a long time I can't draw any conclusion from that besides just changing all the values in an Asus 290x rom simply bricks your card








They have obviously to be disassembled to change SSID/VID and someone has to know how to do it...

http://i.imgur.com/QQO8QsS.jpg


----------



## berelig

Just received a Gigabyte WINDFORCE R9 290 OC, locked with Hynix memory.

EDIT: Is it possible to flash the card to 290X anyway? I realize it won't unlock shaders but I have a hackintosh and it has 290X support but not 290 so I'm hoping a flash would trick it into loading the drivers.


----------



## HiSeven

Just received my Vapor-X 290, I think it's locked.

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8800005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Edit: I realize this doesn't match the first post for unlockables, I just haven't seen anyone else post an F88 in Rx1 to my knowledge and was still curious, thanks guys.

Edit2: I searched and found others with these results and similar cards. It is locked.


----------



## tahirahmed

Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC (locked)

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8200005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

So is there no way for locked cards to unlock ?


----------



## jkjk

So, I bought an XFX R9 290 on ebay -- and it is acting strange.

The default temp is 95 degrees with the fan limit somewhat less than useful. It heats up and crashes.

Discovered I can use CCC to underclock and things work fine.

However, at random times the system switches the card back to defaults and I burn.

I have discovered that the card contains an Asus 290x bios. Sure would be nice to get it back to the original bios so my system is not in constant danger of burning up...

Does anyone know where to find the original bios -- can't see much of any use on xfxforce.com

Thanks,


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkjk*
> 
> So, I bought an XFX R9 290 on ebay -- and it is acting strange.
> 
> The default temp is 95 degrees with the fan limit somewhat less than useful. It heats up and crashes.
> 
> Discovered I can use CCC to underclock and things work fine.
> 
> However, at random times the system switches the card back to defaults and I burn.
> 
> I have discovered that the card contains an Asus 290x bios. Sure would be nice to get it back to the original bios so my system is not in constant danger of burning up...
> 
> Does anyone know where to find the original bios -- can't see much of any use on xfxforce.com
> 
> Thanks,


Here you go









TPU XFX VGA Database


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkjk*
> 
> So, I bought an XFX R9 290 on ebay -- and it is acting strange.
> 
> The default temp is 95 degrees with the fan limit somewhat less than useful. It heats up and crashes.
> 
> Discovered I can use CCC to underclock and things work fine.
> 
> However, at random times the system switches the card back to defaults and I burn.
> 
> I have discovered that the card contains an Asus 290x bios. Sure would be nice to get it back to the original bios so my system is not in constant danger of burning up...
> 
> Does anyone know where to find the original bios -- can't see much of any use on xfxforce.com
> 
> Thanks,


Did you check to see if its a unlocked 290 ? into a 290x 2816 shader cores ? That might explain why its got a 290x bios on it .
Find out how many cores there are in gpu-z .
You have 2 bios switches try the other one .
If your able and you want to re-seat card and do the thermal pads that will make a difference









LooooL . Just realised what thread im on


----------



## Performer81

SO theres no hope for a 015.045 branch 290X Bios for the 290X PCS+ to get their hands on? It does exist for the 290 so there must be one for 290X too. Gimme!!!!!!


----------



## jkjk

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Did you check to see if its a unlocked 290 ? into a 290x 2816 shader cores ? That might explain why its got a 290x bios on it .
> Find out how many cores there are in gpu-z .
> You have 2 bios switches try the other one .
> If your able and you want to re-seat card and do the thermal pads that will make a difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LooooL . Just realised what thread im on


I know it is an Asus bios because CCC information shows 113-C6710150-001 as the bios part number.
GPU Z crashes my PC so I cannot use it to obtain information.


----------



## AliveSiruS

Unlocked XFX R9 290 to R9 290X!
Successful! Thanks Overlocke.net!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkjk*
> 
> false
> I know it is an Asus bios because CCC information shows 113-C6710150-001 as the bios part number.
> GPU Z crashes my PC so I cannot use it to obtain information.


Im certain its a unlocked 290


----------



## Dark Regent

I just purchased two XFX DD R9-290A-EDFD Ver. 6.0 GFX cards to run in Crossfire on a new Haswell-E system. I figured that with them being so new, I wouldn't have a chance of getting cards that could unlock. Now it just feels like a big tease.


----------



## mutatedknutz

hey guys just a small question
i dont own a 290, i got a 280, so will there be a way to unlock to 280x in future? just curious








and one more thing, its just a query, i just checked amd site and they showed all r9 cards as dx12, and my card is dx11. did i get older version of the card? or i got cheated somehow? just worried, i dont have much knowledge


----------



## ByteHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> hey guys just a small question
> i dont own a 290, i got a 280, so will there be a way to unlock to 280x in future? just curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one more thing, its just a query, i just checked amd site and they showed all r9 cards as dx12, and my card is dx11. did i get older version of the card? or i got cheated somehow? just worried, i dont have much knowledge


Nope, not a chance. I've never heard or read of anyone who has successfully unlocked the extra shaders in the 7950/280 into a 7970/280x.


----------



## Gir

Is there any way to edit a BIOS to make the stock clocks higher? IE: I use an overclocking tool to ensure my overclock is stable at 1200 core. Can I then edit the bios so that my card's stock clocks are set to 1200 so I don't have to screw with overclocking software anymore?

You used to be able to, but then again that was back when I had an x1950xt and I can't remember what tool(s) were used.

Thanks!


----------



## AliveSiruS

After applying the flash for an R9 290X to unlock my R9 290.

I have a result of 2295 with an average of 54FPS in Unigine Valley 1.0 after the flash. Didn't do any benchmark that it was still an R9 290 tho but with that score for an R9 290X, is that accurate? I mean other benchmark results for the card gets 2.6k scores in Valley.

Or maybe because my processor is the one that's holding it back? I have an i5-4440 3.1GHz processor, is this the reason why I have that score? I'm a bit worried tho. :/ Or should I try to flash it back to the original r9 290 bios then try to benchmark and compare the results?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliveSiruS*
> 
> After applying the flash for an R9 290X to unlock my R9 290.
> 
> I have a result of 2295 with an average of 54FPS in Unigine Valley 1.0 after the flash. Didn't do any benchmark that it was still an R9 290 tho but with that score for an R9 290X, is that accurate? I mean other benchmark results for the card gets 2.6k scores in Valley.
> 
> Or maybe because my processor is the one that's holding it back? I have an i5-4440 3.1GHz processor, is this the reason why I have that score? I'm a bit worried tho. :/ Or should I try to flash it back to the original r9 290 bios then try to benchmark and compare the results?


Without a second thought , your cpu is holding you back man


----------



## Agent Smith1984

There may be a little bottlenecking.... I think we all put too much stock into the CPU bottleneck thing








Benchmarks are designed to be GPU bound, and the CPU doesn't make a ton of difference, that's been very well documented.

Games can be a different story in _some_ cases, but even new titles, with the eye candy cranked are still GPU bound.
It's why we see a dual core pentium G3258 at 4.5GHz get within 2-3 FPS of an i7 4770k at the same clock speed......

Now, I will admit that there are always some cases where a very high end GPU can be bottlenecked by an older CPU, and when that's _definitely_ the case, an overclock always helps.....

I am curious though..... do intel chips/motherboards still have problems with overclocking the FSB???
With the 100MHz base clock, and the high multipliers they use, wouldn't just a few MHz go a long ways??

I remember in the earlier days of i5/i7, some people were saying you couldn't push the FSB past 3-5 MHz without total instability....
Is there a reliable method, or motherboard, or NON "k" chip from the 3rd or 4th gen intel i7 line that can handle FSB clocking increases??

I am seriously considering going to an i5 or i7..... I believe the OP's chip is plenty to feed that card, especially if he can bump his FSB some....
BUT, if I am wrong, I'd like to know before I go that route myself.... I can't find any evidence that would support he is CPU bound...??

OP, can you post your FireStrike score so we can see the physics score in relation to the graphics score???


----------



## AliveSiruS

I don't have FireStrike but I'm currently downloading it though. I did a benchmark of my unlocked R9 290 with 3dMark 11 Advanced Edition.

Here are the results from the 4 Graphics Test from 3dMark 11:
Settings Preset: Extreme (1080p)

Deep Sea 1: 22.40
Deep Sea 2: 22.80
High Temple 1: 21.30
High Temple 2: 12.39

Graphics Score: 4256

---

Physics Test: 15.80
Score: 4977

=====================

FireStrike Results:

Settings Preset: Default (1080p)
Graphics Score: 10904
Physics Score: 4759

Graphics Test 1: 54.01
Graphics Test 2: 42.25
Physics Test: 15.11

2nd Results:
Settings Preset: Extreme (1080p)
Graphics Score: 8194
Physics Score: 4709

Graphics Test 1: 43.92
Graphics Test 2: 29.97
Physics Test: 14.95

Stock Flashed R9 290X Clock: 1000Mhz | 1250Mhz


----------



## Chita Gonza

No unlock for me, MSI R9 290 from newegg. It's all good though cause now I can just leave the bios on and run at 1030 core instead of 947


----------



## Fenixps3

My XFX R9 290 is not able to unlock but I have to tell you something interesting.

I used a XFX R9 290 Black Edition BIOS to have 980 without overclock but both bios (Core and Black) had a problem: when I was surfing internet I saw some slow load, also when I was using my desktop.

I downloaded this BIOS XFX R9 290X to prove if I could unlock it:
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/147713/xfx-r9290x-4096-131010.html

I flashed my R9 290 to R9 290X and, although I couldn't unlock it, my card improved because I don't have these problems that I had with R9 290's Core and Black BIOS.

Another interesting thing is that I have better voltage after benchmarking:

- R9 290 BIOS was at 980 MHz and 1.234 Voltage.
- R9 290X BIOS was at 1000 MHz and 1.219 Voltage.

My score is similar but I have better voltage (and more uniform) and improved sufing internet and moving on my desktop


----------



## ToysLand

Hello boys.. what about this?

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8800005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

i think locked, anyone can confirm?


----------



## GrimMods

Just half-successfully unlocked my Gigabyte 290, but.. it is showing some interesting behaviors. Every second or so the screen seems to flash (looks orange, but most likely that is just a perception thing). Now, that was simply with the asus rom, going to try a sapphire rom and see where that gets me, otherwise, I'll just flash back for now. Anyone have this happen? Tried searching but didn't get anywhere - searching "flashing" in a bios flash thread is very unproductive


----------



## GrimMods

Interesting update, after installing the PT1T rom, which was installed because - although it booted fine the first several times - it is now up and running and no more buggy screen glitching. I also realized it might have been f.lux acting up as it is trying to load the correct colors and what not - since I don't know how that program exactly works in terms of just being an overlay or trying to push the GPU display settings, it may have been just some weird bug and nothing serious. Either way, seems to be working now. I'll post some benchmarks and some screenies of the GPU-Z before and after, alongside some comments later.


----------



## astrixx

Are both BIOS's on the MSI 290x gaming possible to flash? I just want to make sure the lagacy doesn't get stuffed. I heard that on some cards one locked to stop your card being bricked?

The first Bios is the legacy BIOS and second is the UEFI bios.

Is it possible to repair the UEFI bios with the USB method in the windows BIOS? I wan't to put back the original that I saved. My legacy BIOS is working great with crossfire but not the UEFI one, I wan't to try and flash it, in windows it hangs with Atiwinflash and says in event viewer that it was blocked.


----------



## Boulard83

If i read right, my card is locked ?

RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## Unknownm

The first set of cards I had to return due to bad BIOS flash. I didn't backup the original bios (doh) and techpowerup didn't have my exact bios and both cards would fail driver install BSOD. Returning them and getting 2 open box pairs only one is unlockable


----------



## d875j

I got a new GPU today it's PowerColor PCS+ R9 290 Model: AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE
Can i flash to a 290x?


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d875j*
> 
> I got a new GPU today it's PowerColor PCS+ R9 290 Model: AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE
> Can i flash to a 290x?


How do we know???
What about reading the first page?


----------



## d875j

Can't i'm not home. I want to know so when i do i can flash it if it is.


----------



## cpu2hot

Great site great thread thanks to all.
I know I am very late into this thread and have little to offer but HOPE

I can confirm Sapphire TRI-X 290 OC unlockable
My info is the same in hawaiinfo v1.2 but I haven't learned how to load them here yet
But I am doing this on a previously dual bios bricked card, That is right both bioses bricked on this sapphire Tri-x r9 290 0C
Yup 1 brain fart all gone

the biggest problem for me was getting the machine to boot to any card at all in any machine I have with the bad card in there. I had way too much hardware and too many machines to swap out testing. All with the same results. So I spent a long time doing that before I actually tried the idea I originally had but ruled out as too dangerous.
My point is don't give up the cards are just fine inside.

To me it seems to dangerous to recommend or describe Maybe I was just lucky I didn't fry it. I would hate for someone to DESTROY their Card. Maybe even the MOBO I Just Dont know. I believe that the way I did it must be the most dangerous way to achieve what was needed.
I found it on the net. It is out there and it does work so if you are where I was you 2 can find it but the manufacturers must be able to fix this safer than I did .The card runs fine so it may be worth it to send back

Big Hint Card must be in the machine with no power connected to card to get the "machine" to post.at all obviously the card wont post. So you need another card PCI PCI-E Or Onboard graphics. I would recommend using the cheapest card you want to gamble with you only have to get to dos If you could flash it you have what you need to fix it
That is a relatively safe hint, but the video card may HOWL. I tried it with a few older ones first with no power just to be sure and a couple howled but all ran fine afterwards

Good Luck and thanks again all


----------



## Ivan9696

Hello these are my resoults

dfhhjh.PNG 101k .PNG file


fdyjnh.PNG 202k .PNG file

is my unlock successful?
edit after this test i am shure http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3102920/fs/3087919


----------



## numlauf

i searched the thread up and down for: MSI Radeon R9 290 GAMING
one person said they had luck and others said they didn't.
im thinking about buying one from new egg, on sale for 230$ after rebate.

has anyone had any luck with this particular card? or am i out of luck with a newer 290 from MSI.

thanks.


----------



## alpsie

my card is locked


----------



## madsmagnus

I can hereby add another sad note that a reference Club3D card from early 2014 didn't have what it takes. I tried two ASUS flashes, and two Club3D flashes.. If anybody has any suggestions sure > but other than that I am just a sad panda now









Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1787:2434
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## FragZero

Is there any R9 290x Uber bios with the R9 290 board ID's? (With intact powersaving settings)

I want 55% fanspeed and 1000mhz without any tools.


----------



## looking4eds

Hello ereryone

just came here, to say all you guys tanks, because i just flashed my reference r9 290, to 290x
and its working just fine to me, and i sucessfull push an overclock of core 1100 and 1400mhz on the memory, because of your thread i am now very happy with this card (so far )

to all greetings

and thanks


----------



## razaice

Are there any negative consequences to unlocking these cards?


----------



## neurotix

Just posting to say my Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X doesn't unlock, F801.


----------



## looking4eds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice*
> 
> Are there any negative consequences to unlocking these cards?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice*
> 
> Are there any negative consequences to unlocking these cards?


So far there nothing negative just goodies


----------



## KEN-

can you guys tell me if this can be unlock this is a xfx 290

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F9000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEN-*
> 
> can you guys tell me if this can be unlock this is a xfx 290
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F9000005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


Unfortunately, no.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEN-*
> 
> can you guys tell me if this can be unlock this is a xfx 290
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F9000005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Unfortunately, no.


just oc it 60 - 70 MHz more to match a 290X. mine don't unlock either . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4644282?


----------



## cf4way

Can this bios: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/156641/powercolor-r9290x-4096-131209.html

be used on any reference-design 290 card? I would like to use this bios (because of higher clocks and probably higher voltages). Already have cards under water.

Currently I use PT1T bios (even tho, they do not unlock to 290X) and this BIOS is good - sets clocks to 1000/1250 by default. But I would like to have higher clocks with no fuzzy dealing with manual overclocking. It is somewhat harder to synchronizingly overclock cards when you have 3way CF setup and having a bios that does this for you is a great plus.


----------



## sample a

Crap.


----------



## madsmagnus

How is that crap







?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sample a*
> 
> 
> 
> Crap.


How is that crap







? Isn't that the memory specified to work?


----------



## sample a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> 
> Run Hawaii Info. If the numbers don't look like either one of these, then your card is locked. Any results other than the results below means your card is locked. Your Hawaii Info results HAS to match either one of these in order for your card to be unlocked to a 290X.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000


I am operating under the assumption that the 1 in the forth digit of RA1 - RD1 in my Hawaii Info result represent a locked card, according to the guide. I certainly wish it wasn't the case my friend.


----------



## Performer81

Can somebody plz post a bios for 290X PCS+ newer than 015.044 ???
Or tell me where i can find it?


----------



## madsmagnus

Ah I see.. Guess what, same **** for me. Got the same numbers you got


----------



## stratus64

Good day! Sorry for my english.ASUS R9290-DC2OC-4GD5, information hawaiinfo12 Next:
Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0470
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
All night reading the forums, the card has to be unlocked, tried bios of Guides and http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/162191/asus-r9290x-4096-140728.html the card is not started,start with the second BIOS.Flashed the old one.What the 290X BIOS.Ideas?


----------



## Performer81

Mostly the Bios Version and the supported memory types also have to match, if not you get black screen.
Or like me you have to wait for the windows start screen till your screen turns on.


----------



## stratus64

Thank you!How long to wait?I have not even activated the light on the monitor!


----------



## Performer81

Well just wait your normal windows boot time, if nothing happens it doesnt work.


----------



## stratus64

I honestly almost didn't wait to see the monitor is silent and stopped the experiment,meaning you think this BIOS should work.Well windows will load the driver installs,you will see GPU-Z,and the next boot will be OK?


----------



## stratus64

Tried,waited a long time,I can hear windows boot,black screen,thanks.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Damn....

I was hoping to unlock this 290, but I got this on mine:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0470
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: F8010000

Guessing the "1"is what signifies the lock?

Does flashing to the 290x BIOS for voltage and clocks still work, or will 290x BIOS pretty much brick the card?

I am just looking for potential overclocking improvements, if the 290x BIOS offers none, then I won't bother with it.
Thanks


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratus64*
> 
> Tried,waited a long time,I can hear windows boot,black screen,thanks.


Do your bios versions match?


----------



## Yeka

Hi all, I am a new user of an AMD R9 290 Tri X - OC, as I do to know what is the proper bios version for my graphics? Because I look for the reference model and shows me several bios (r9 amd 290x Tri X OC) I hope someone can help me ..


----------



## stratus64

Here is my BIOS http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/154010/asus-r9290-4096-140126.html
That's what I want http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/162191/asus-r9290x-4096-140728.html


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeka*
> 
> Hi all, I am a new user of an AMD R9 290 Tri X - OC, as I do to know what is the proper bios version for my graphics? Because I look for the reference model and shows me several bios (r9 amd 290x Tri X OC) I hope someone can help me ..


Open up GPU-Z, and look at the bios version on your card. You will be focusing on the second set of numbers (eg 015.*042*.000.000.000000).

If you're wanting to flash the card with a 290X bios, take note of that number, and look at TechPs' bios collection, Find a bios that matches that number and, preferably, your card type. Flashing bioses from other vendors should work, but your fan profiles won't be catered to your card. Also, make sure that the bios in question matches your VRAM IC brand (eg Hyinx or Elpida). GPU-Z will tell you what type of VRAM you have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratus64*
> 
> Here is my BIOS http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/154010/asus-r9290-4096-140126.html
> That's what I want http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/162191/asus-r9290x-4096-140728.html


If your card actually has a .041. bios (check GPU-Z for bios information), then you can safely flash the card. Although it won't unlock in your case, you'll still get the increased clocks. Just keep in mind that your card may or may not be stable at the set clocks. If not, then I'd recommend manually overclocking.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Damn....
> 
> I was hoping to unlock this 290, but I got this on mine:
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0470
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> Guessing the "1"is what signifies the lock?
> 
> Does flashing to the 290x BIOS for voltage and clocks still work, or will 290x BIOS pretty much brick the card?
> 
> I am just looking for potential overclocking improvements, if the 290x BIOS offers none, then I won't bother with it.
> Thanks


Not unlockable.

290X BIOS just changes the clocks and voltage. If you have the Tri-X, the 290X bios will actually make the card use LESS voltage, even at +0mv, at least it did for me.

This caused me to have black screen problems.

I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## stratus64

Hello!Tell me there is a difference in what the BIOS to burn?
And how important version of the 290X BIOS.After all, a black screen may be from a lack of vcore?


----------



## stratus64

Hello!Question to the experts.ASUS R9290-DC2OC-4GD5 suspect that should reveal himself,but in any 290X BIOS black screen in the BIOS,the card is not initialized ,the sound is loaded windows and silence,light on the monitor is orange,BIOS from 290 sewn on well.Start in the BIOS LEGASY+UEFI?


----------



## Just a nickname

Hey, seems like my r9 290 windforce is unlockable:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1458:2290
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

Should I try to?
What are the expected gains?


----------



## neurotix

Seems like it's unlockable









The only way to know is to try. Unlocking the core would raise the shaders from 2560 to 2816, and the texture mapping units from 160 to 176. This would net you around a 5% increase in performance at the same clocks. Though, that performance could be a little more at higher resolutions.

Get GPU-Z, make sure to save your original BIOS. Check and see what manufacturer's RAM your card has. You MUST use an Elpida bios for Elpida or a Hynix bios for Hynix. (I don't think these cards can come with Samsung.) I would suggest finding the Windforce 290X bios first on this site. Then, use atiwinflash to flash it. (I hope your card has a dual bios switch, if not then I wouldn't flash it unless you have a backup you can run to use to flash your 290, with both cards inserted in the motherboard.)

After you flash and reboot, and possibly reinstall drivers, check with GPU-Z and see if your shader and TMU count increased or not.


----------



## Just a nickname

Thanks for the answer.. little too late







but the card did unlock!
See here as I have a question you might be able to answer!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1524928/r9-290-unlocked-risk#post_23151093

First bios I tried was 043 and it didn't work. 041 worked but don't correspond to the 290x windforce!


----------



## Akumajou

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8040005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Isn't unlockable?


----------



## Just a nickname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akumajou*
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8040005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> Isn't unlockable?


I don't think so


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akumajou*
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8040005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> Isn't unlockable?


F801, not unlockable.


----------



## d875j

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 148C:2343
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

What can i do with this?


----------



## WallySimmonds

Just unlocked my reference XFX 290 no problems.

Wish I could unlock it not sounding like a jet!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d875j*
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 148C:2343
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> What can i do with this?


Overclock it to still compete with 290x








Looks just like mine.....


----------



## d875j

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Overclock it to still compete with 290x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks just like mine.....


Any clocks you think i shud try?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d875j*
> 
> Any clocks you think i shud try?


try 1100 core and 50% power limit using AB or Trixx. don't touch the VDDC. make sure you disable Overdrive in CCC.
Keep the memory at stock first. Play a game or something to test for stability. it should be as fast or faster than a stock 290X. at that clock.

keep an eye on your temps. if on air . . . keep them below 70C (both Core and VRMs). I use GPUz to check temps. use one app at a time. do not mix AB with Trixx and CCC. i never use CCC for oc'ing.

keeping temps below 70C may need to set the fan curve or manual mode to 50-60%.

BTW, not sure what 290 you have, but if it is a reference - i do not recommend oc'ing it.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> try 1100 core and 50% power limit using AB or Trixx. don't touch the VDDC. make sure you disable Overdrive in CCC.
> Keep the memory at stock first. Play a game or something to test for stability. it should be as fast or faster than a stock 290X. at that clock.
> 
> keep an eye on your temps. if on air . . . keep them below 70C (both Core and VRMs). I use GPUz to check temps. use one app at a time. do not mix AB with Trixx and CCC. i never use CCC for oc'ing.
> 
> keeping temps below 70C may need to set the fan curve or manual mode to 50-60%.
> 
> BTW, not sure what 290 you have, but if it is a reference - i do not recommend oc'ing it.


Pretty much everything he said.....

Though I will add that afterburner does not seem to change power limit correctly for some reason, so I suggest trixx....

If the card has aftermarket cooler (such as tri-x, which seems to be the best selling card right now) it should run pretty cool....

@ 1150/1600 50% PL, and +150mv my card never breaks 74c, which I thought was outstanding for a 290 with an overvoltage.

Anybody have input on my temps? When I get my power supply Friday, I plan on going all out..... (I blew mine up overclocking this thing **P







P**)


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Pretty much everything he said.....
> 
> Though I will add that afterburner does not seem to change power limit correctly for some reason, so I suggest trixx....
> 
> If the card has aftermarket cooler (such as tri-x, which seems to be the best selling card right now) it should run pretty cool....
> 
> @ 1150/1600 50% PL, and +150mv my card never breaks 74c, which I thought was outstanding for a 290 with an overvoltage.
> 
> Anybody have input on my temps? When I get my power supply Friday, I plan on going all out..... (I blew mine up overclocking this thing **P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P**)


With a similar overclock I get similar temps. I may even get a degree or two higher.


----------



## d875j

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Overclock it to still compete with 290x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks just like mine.....


This what i got http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131549


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Pretty much everything he said.....
> 
> Though I will add that afterburner does not seem to change power limit correctly for some reason, so I suggest trixx....
> 
> If the card has aftermarket cooler (such as tri-x, which seems to be the best selling card right now) it should run pretty cool....
> 
> @ 1150/1600 50% PL, and +150mv my card never breaks 74c, which I thought was outstanding for a 290 with an overvoltage.
> 
> Anybody have input on my temps? When I get my power supply Friday, I plan on going all out..... (I blew mine up overclocking this thing **P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P**)


your temp looks good, Smith. i just set it to 70C 'cause ambient can easily change things and before you know it . . . your temps are above 80s. make sure you are measuring the VRMs, too. They need as much cooling as the core, especially on air. at those clocks, your temp is actually great on air.

@d8, you have one of the best cooling solution for a Hawaii card on air. that shroud/fans should allow a little oc'ing enuf to surpass a stock 290X.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> your temp looks good, Smith. i just set it to 70C 'cause ambient can easily change things and before you know it . . . your temps are above 80s. make sure you are measuring the VRMs, too. They need as much cooling as the core, especially on air. at those clocks, your temp is actually great on air.
> 
> @d8, you have one of the best cooling solution for a Hawaii card on air. that shroud/fans should allow a little oc'ing enuf to surpass a stock 290X.


VRM's have never broke 80c.... I have a BTX case with GPU near the very top, in a full tower, with a 120MM intake pointed right on the card itself.

I am going to shoot for 1175-1200 with +200mv when I get my PSU.
The memory seems very happy at 1600, and going over doesn't seem to offer up much more performance.

Even with the 1150/1600 she is still pulling 12.7k graphics in firestrike. The score seems to keep scaling with core increases. I was running BF4 at 1165 for 45 minutes when the power supply shut down, and then blew up... it was not getting clean power at all, since the 12v rail was hitting 11.5...... vdroop was terrible. I am pretty sure this core may come real close to 1200! I am looking for that 13k graphics score you showed me a few months ago.


----------



## Akumajou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Pretty much everything he said.....
> 
> Though I will add that afterburner does not seem to change power limit correctly for some reason, so I suggest trixx....
> 
> If the card has aftermarket cooler (such as tri-x, which seems to be the best selling card right now) it should run pretty cool....
> 
> @ 1150/1600 50% PL, and +150mv my card never breaks 74c, which I thought was outstanding for a 290 with an overvoltage.
> 
> Anybody have input on my temps? When I get my power supply Friday, I plan on going all out..... (I blew mine up overclocking this thing **P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P**)


What makes you think Afterburner doesn't set Power Limit correctly, does the setting not save?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I tried it for hours..... overdrive on, overdrive off..... every single time you change the clock speed, you have to go back into CCC and change the power limit to 50%, it's ridiculous.....

Trixx, no problem, one click, and good to go....

Oddly enough, I had much better OC success with AB on my 280x, and much better OC experience with Trixx on my 290


----------



## Forceman

I've seen where AB wouldn't set the power limit, but once I set it in CCC I never had any problem getting it to stick, even with clock changes. Which AB are you using? You have any of the alternate overclocking settings enabled?


----------



## Akumajou

You're supposed to disable/uncheck OverDrive in Catalyst Control Center when using Afterburner. Maybe that's what you're having problems with Power Limit.


----------



## KenSaysRawr

Ok so I just got an XFX R9-290A-ENFC
SN starts with
*OYU0*

Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Not unlockable...









If I'm going through Ebay to find an unlockable card, what do I look for? Certain serials and models?

I have another card on the way, but if it doesn't unlock, I'm gonna sell them and see if I can find an unlockable one.


----------



## Just a nickname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenSaysRawr*
> 
> Ok so I just got an XFX R9-290A-ENFC
> SN starts with
> *OYU0*
> 
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> Not unlockable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm going through Ebay to find an unlockable card, what do I look for? Certain serials and models?
> 
> I have another card on the way, but if it doesn't unlock, I'm gonna sell them and see if I can find an unlockable one.


Dude, it's 4% difference. Why would you waste so much effort for a difference that represent a mere 100mhz overclock.


----------



## KenSaysRawr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> Dude, it's 4% difference. Why would you waste so much effort for a difference that represent a mere 100mhz overclock.


I guess you're right. I have an issue of always wanting the best lol

Speaking of.

Whats the difference between the two RAM types?


----------



## Just a nickname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenSaysRawr*
> 
> I guess you're right. I have an issue of always wanting the best lol
> 
> Speaking of.
> 
> Whats the difference between the two RAM types?


I have the hynix, peole say it's overclocking better etc. Again this is not going to make significant difference, the card has a very large bus (512bits).
I am actually running the card unlocked at 1000mhz -100mv and 1050mhz memory and it's maxing out all games I am playing at 1200p!

We came to a point where games aren't progressing very much in requirement. I used my 5870 for a while, would have keep it if I didn't got a very good price during the mining craze.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenSaysRawr*
> 
> Ok so I just got an XFX R9-290A-ENFC
> SN starts with
> *OYU0*
> 
> Not unlockable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm going through Ebay to find an unlockable card, what do I look for? Certain serials and models?
> 
> I have another card on the way, but if it doesn't unlock, I'm gonna sell them and see if I can find an unlockable one.


From what I recall, having watched from the beginning, the best chance of getting an unlockable card was the early Powercolor reference model.

Of course, this carries the chance that it will have Elpida memory and be prone to black screens. (It will also run unbelievably hot with the reference blower.) If I were you, I'd just pay extra to get a used 290X with a custom cooler. It shouldn't be THAT much extra. When people first found out the 290 could unlock, it was a big deal because the 290X was $150 more, and card prices were insane due to mining. 290s were $500 and at one point the 290X was $800. If you could save that much money and get the same performance, it would be a big deal. Not so much now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenSaysRawr*
> 
> I guess you're right. I have an issue of always wanting the best lol
> 
> Speaking of.
> 
> Whats the difference between the two RAM types?


Elpida is generally inferior to Hynix. Elpida also had issues with the 290/X and frequent black screens. They fixed it in the drivers (14.3 I think), but, certain cards with Elpida were just outright defective and needed to be RMA'ed and replaced. It was even so bad that some manufacturers started making cards with ONLY Hynix (Sapphire's custom cards), probably to eliminate the number of RMAs due to black screens and save money.

Hynix overclocks higher in general than Elpida but I don't think it really matters because the difference between 1250mhz (stock) and 1500mhz RAM is only about 2 fps, if that. On the 290s it doesn't matter as much anyway, because of higher memory bus width. The 290 RAM is only rated for 5ghz effective GDDR5 clocks (That's 1250mhz x4). Thus, the timings are much tighter than on older cards, which means the memory overclocks less, and you can't edit or change the timings at all. This is why some Tahiti (7970) cards could do 1800mhz memory, but the bus width is lower so even at lower speeds, they don't have as much memory bandwidth as the 290s. In short: it really doesn't matter all that much. But Hynix is still better than Elpida.


----------



## Just a nickname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> From what I recall, having watched from the beginning, the best chance of getting an unlockable card was the early Powercolor reference model.
> 
> Of course, this carries the chance that it will have Elpida memory and be prone to black screens. (It will also run unbelievably hot with the reference blower.) If I were you, I'd just pay extra to get a used 290X with a custom cooler. It shouldn't be THAT much extra. When people first found out the 290 could unlock, it was a big deal because the 290X was $150 more, and card prices were insane due to mining. 290s were $500 and at one point the 290X was $800. If you could save that much money and get the same performance, it would be a big deal. Not so much now.
> Elpida is generally inferior to Hynix. Elpida also had issues with the 290/X and frequent black screens. They fixed it in the drivers (14.3 I think), but, certain cards with Elpida were just outright defective and needed to be RMA'ed and replaced. It was even so bad that some manufacturers started making cards with ONLY Hynix (Sapphire's custom cards), probably to eliminate the number of RMAs due to black screens and save money.


The R9 290X is simply not worth any extra $ beside what 3-4% extra performance represents. People are dumb, they're looking for the fastest no matter what. AMD made it so the R9 290 stock clock was 947MHz to appear much slower otherwise the R9 290X wouldn't be attractive at all.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> The R9 290X is simply not worth any extra $ beside what 3-4% extra performance represents. People are dumb, they're looking for the fastest no matter what. AMD made it so the R9 290 stock clock was 947MHz to appear much slower otherwise the R9 290X wouldn't be attractive at all.


Sure, well, some people want that extra performance. I'm a bencher. You notice, some of the best submissions in the world are made using the 290X, NOT the 290. Like 8pack's quad 290X subs. Sure, I have 290s but I got them when they were still more expensive, if I could have the 290X instead I'd definitely want it.

The 290X only has slightly more shaders, but people forget that it ALSO has 16 more texture units. This makes a difference at higher resolutions due to higher texture fill rates at lower clocks. In some applications and games the difference is more than 3-4%.

Since a used 290X doesn't cost that much more than a used 290 (certainly not $150), it makes more sense to get one now than a 290. If the difference is only $50, it might be worth it. That's all.

He did say he wanted the very best. I'm not arguing the difference is very much, but it's certainly there.


----------



## mayford5

Just picked up a Gigabyte R9 290 windforce 3 version. I think it is unlockable as here is what I got when running Hawaii info



Now the question is, Is it worth it to try and unlock it? and How much more power will it draw as a 290X?

Just thoughts. Not really caring about the power in all honesty as I'll OC it anyways LOL. Anyways thanks guys
Andrew


----------



## madmanmarz

Not getting my hopes too high but awwww yessss.

Ordered a used Sapphire reference card from Amazon. Just slapped it in and it read

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

Unlockable or what? Looks like a yes?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmanmarz*
> 
> Not getting my hopes too high but awwww yessss.
> 
> Ordered a used Sapphire reference card from Amazon. Just slapped it in and it read
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> Unlockable or what? Looks like a yes?


Yes, get flashing.


----------



## mAs81

Seems like my Sapphire Vapor-X 290 is unlockable too
Quote:


> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
> Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000


Now I know what I'm going to do in the Xmas break !!


----------



## madmanmarz

BTW is there like a BEST bios to use? I know there have been numerous bios updates for these cards and I would like to try the latest and greatest.


----------



## madmanmarz

I have the 015.042.000.000.000000 stock bios. I'm going to try a 290x sapphire bios with the same ID (although is a tri-x model), as well as an msi (figured better compatibility with afterburner), with the same id. Will come back with the results.


----------



## madmanmarz

Today is a great day in PC history. Once upon a time I flashed the great card known as the 2900pro to a 2900xt. Now, approximately about 29 years later, I have unlocked an R9 290 to R9 290x. Coincidence? I think not.

Once again this was a reference Sapphire card, look at other posts for details. I used the 42.000.000.000000 bios from Sapphire (late 2013) for the tri-x oc. I tested for a few minutes in kombuster and all is well. Time to put this sucker on water.

WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO $200 for a 290x!!!


----------



## mayford5

Umm, I don't think the HD2000 series came out almost 30years ago. I would have been 6 and back then this kind of thing didn't exist. Hopefully you are kidding. You are kidding right?


----------



## madmanmarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmanmarz*
> 
> Now, approximately about 29 years later


=)

Back then it wasn't a shader unlock, you just basically locked in the xt clocks with a bios flash. But yes this type of thing was definitely around back then. And I might be wrong but I think using an XT bios or making a custom bios was the only way to get the xt's higher voltage in order to overclock to those levels.


----------



## madmanmarz

One more thing, sorry for all the posts.

I was trying to reuse the stock plate for VRM sinks and that got too complicated so I temporarily installed some old copper ones. Then those fell off so I just left the card bare (with gpu block only). I underclocked, and undervolted in afterburner until I receive the Gelid VRM kit and some new ram sinks just in case. Things look fine with the higher VRM temp maxing out at about 80c using the kombuster utility burn-in.

Question
1- is 80c fine for these VRM?

2- If you notice in the picture, under the single ram sink I placed over the voltage control area (?), there is some kind of electronic part, looks like some type of brittle metal, that has a piece of it chipped. So far the card has worked fine but I haven't really stressed it. Anyone seen anything like that before?


----------



## mayford5

So I used the wrong bios and bricked my card. LOL I really suck. I switched back to the first bios and it worked just fine but I don't have a way to move my card from PCI-e 1 because of my hardline cooling system. Ok so I was like, man there has to be another way since the anything but the first slot won't init first. I happened across a tech page that stated that you could actually switch your bios switch after you boot to your usb and flash it at the command prompt. Well, on a leap of blind stupidity I did it. However the exact opposite of what I thought would happen, happened. It actually flashed back fine without any problems what so ever.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmanmarz*
> 
> One more thing, sorry for all the posts.
> 
> I was trying to reuse the stock plate for VRM sinks and that got too complicated so I temporarily installed some old copper ones. Then those fell off so I just left the card bare (with gpu block only). I underclocked, and undervolted in afterburner until I receive the Gelid VRM kit and some new ram sinks just in case. Things look fine with the higher VRM temp maxing out at about 80c using the kombuster utility burn-in.
> 
> Question
> 1- is 80c fine for these VRM?
> 
> 2- If you notice in the picture, under the single ram sink I placed over the voltage control area (?), there is some kind of electronic part, looks like some type of brittle metal, that has a piece of it chipped. So far the card has worked fine but I haven't really stressed it. Anyone seen anything like that before?


1- Yeah. I'm actually surprised that it's hitting 80C passive. I guess undervolting did the trick there. Just don't do anything crazy until your heatsinks come in.
2- It looks like you chipped the corner off of the inductor for VRM2. You should be fine as long as the coil inside isn't damaged, which it doesn't seem like it is. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## madmanmarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> 1- Yeah. I'm actually surprised that it's hitting 80C passive. I guess undervolting did the trick there. Just don't do anything crazy until your heatsinks come in.
> 2- It looks like you chipped the corner off of the inductor for VRM2. You should be fine as long as the coil inside isn't damaged, which it doesn't seem like it is. I wouldn't worry about it.


1-Yep, playing it safe for a few days. I do have two side fans blowing on the card so that probably helps. I was nearing 100c at stock clocks so undervolting def helped.

2- Alright cool. Dunno if it was already there but could've been me. It ran a 3dmark11 run just fine, hopefully tomorrow I can game on it a bit.

Thanks for the quick responses!!!


----------



## mayford5

I have successfully unlocked my 290. Before and after pics




Edit: a better pic of the second one


----------



## Unknownm

Does this program read two cards correctly?

What bios would be recommend for XFX 290 Double D 947Mhz


----------



## babba

Hi is it possible to unlock my Gigabyte Windfore OC r9 290 ?

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1458:228F
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8100005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

im not realy sure
Thx


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babba*
> 
> Hi is it possible to unlock my Gigabyte Windfore OC r9 290 ?
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1458:228F
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8100005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> im not realy sure
> Thx


No sorry that one won't unlock. Compare yours with the examples on page one.


----------



## babba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> No sorry that one won't unlock. Compare yours with the examples on page one.


Thank you mayford5


----------



## mrgnex

So if I understand correctly your hawaiiinfo info should match 100%? If it's diffrent I can't try to flash a 290X bios from the same vendor?
Mine is:
Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Sorry for my noobishness,,


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> So if I understand correctly your hawaiiinfo info should match 100%? If it's diffrent I can't try to flash a 290X bios from the same vendor?
> Mine is:
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> Sorry for my noobishness,,


From what I understand, you can try and flash to get higher clock tolerances but you won't gain the extra cores and ROPs.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Does this program read two cards correctly?
> 
> What bios would be recommend for XFX 290 Double D 947Mhz


Compatible adapters detected: 2
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8800005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

XFX r9 290 Double D @ 947mhz. What BIOS is recommended to flash?

I would assume my XFX are non-reference design? if that's the case than I mite have the first XFX non-reference design to be unlock


----------



## airisom2

I gotta update the unofficial results since I'm 20 pages or so behind. I'll do it December 1st. Been kinda pressed for time lately.


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> I gotta update the unofficial results since I'm 20 pages or so behind. I'll do it December 1st. Been kinda pressed for time lately.


So I was a little confused as to the difference between official and unofficial. What is exactly required for the official entry? I apologize as I am normally confused so this is nothing you did as my reading comprehension is rather low.

Thank you
Andrew


----------



## airisom2

Well, nobody really uses it now (putting the spreadsheets in spoilers probably didn't help, but I hate long, fragmented-looking posts), but it was mainly used early on to give some organization and details for the unlocked cards by giving the specs and type of card, ram type, timestamp, and some performance numbers to see if we could find some correlation or trend with locked and unlocked cards. Back when I originally made the thread, and before Hawaii Info was released, we really didn't know what the requirements were for unlocked cards, so the official results offered some structure to the whole thing by allowing a more organized approach with some more detailed information on the cards. It's also a good resource for comparing your results with others' to see how your card performs unlocked vs. locked.

Now, with Hawaii Info out, and a concrete way of determining what cards can and can't unlock (chip name), the official results charts are pretty much pointless since you can determine if your card is unlockable by simply running Hawaii Info.

The requirements are as followed for the reference and non-reference forms:

Username
Card name and brand
Memory Type
BIOS used
Unlock status
Link to post with GPU-Z, benches comparing before and after results, and a Hawaii Info shot

I changed it to Hawaii Info later on to try to stretch the life of the Official results a bit longer, but at that point is was pretty much redundant


----------



## madmanmarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> 1- Yeah. I'm actually surprised that it's hitting 80C passive.


Just tried stock clocks and voltages on Talos Principle and BF4 and the VRM barely gets over 60c. Looks like that burn-in really does a number on the VRM


----------



## Yeka

my card shows these codes:

RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8100005 RD2: 00000000

This means I can not unlock my AMD Tri X Saphphire R9 290 OC, the 290x version ????








...


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Well, nobody really uses it now (putting the spreadsheets in spoilers probably didn't help, but I hate long, fragmented-looking posts), but it was mainly used early on to give some organization and details for the unlocked cards by giving the specs and type of card, ram type, timestamp, and some performance numbers to see if we could find some correlation or trend with locked and unlocked cards. Back when I originally made the thread, and before Hawaii Info was released, we really didn't know what the requirements were for unlocked cards, so the official results offered some structure to the whole thing by allowing a more organized approach with some more detailed information on the cards. It's also a good resource for comparing your results with others' to see how your card performs unlocked vs. locked.
> 
> Now, with Hawaii Info out, and a concrete way of determining what cards can and can't unlock (chip name), the official results charts are pretty much pointless since you can determine if your card is unlockable by simply running Hawaii Info.
> 
> The requirements are as followed for the reference and non-reference forms:
> 
> Username
> Card name and brand
> Memory Type
> BIOS used
> Unlock status
> Link to post with GPU-Z, benches comparing before and after results, and a Hawaii Info shot
> 
> I changed it to Hawaii Info later on to try to stretch the life of the Official results a bit longer, but at that point is was pretty much redundant


Oh ok. Thank you.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeka*
> 
> my card shows these codes:
> 
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8100005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> This means I can not unlock my AMD Tri X Saphphire R9 290 OC, the 290x version ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's locked.


----------



## Yeka

that bad ..: '(, and there is no way to unlock to flash the bios of 290x ?? or not there will at some future ?? sorry if my question is a bit noob ..


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> I gotta update the unofficial results since I'm 20 pages or so behind. I'll do it December 1st. Been kinda pressed for time lately.


All good.

I tried flashing that unlock card and no luck. First with Asus rom (from #1 post), than non-reference design bios... than XFX R9 290x Double D. All BIOS flashed fine but failed to show a screen... what am I doing wrong?


----------



## airisom2

You can give the PT1T bios a try. If that doesn't work, then try finding a bios version on techpowerup's rom database that matches the default bios version on your card (gpu-z shows it, pay attention to the second set of numbers (.044. .042. etc.) and find a bios that matches the version and supports your vram type).


----------



## ChristianTHB

yeah!!
used the sapphire 290X Tri-X Bios from this Thread on my 290 non X Tri-X











Up to now I had no problems









Only thing is that in Diablo 3 some of the letters lock a bit strange, like only half displayed.


----------



## thepowerofone

Hey guys! I read a lot, never write, but I thought I should contribute with this little piece of info: I got a VTX3D R9 290 X-Edition V2 (non-reference cooler) and I can confirm that it is NOT unlock-able. Still a good card, though, replaced the thermal paste and temps went down by a huge margin - manages to stay just under 60 degrees Celsius in a closed case at room temperature in BF4 and at about 70 under Furmark torture without throttling down.
It is relatively quiet, has very good cooling on the VRM (oversized heatsink + thermal pad on the other side of the PCB conducting heat towards the metal backplate) and I am generally happy with it - got it cheap second hand.


----------



## carlovfx

I managed to reflash the 290 to 290X using the Asus rom file, looks like everything is working.

After a gazillion years i run a Valley benchmark and here are the results running at 7680x1440 with no AA and everything ULTRA.

What do you think? Are the results legit for a 7680x1440 resolution running crossfire r9 290X both watercooled??

I also have a question: why the first GPU has the memory clock constantly jumping from 150 to 1250MHz?

FPS:
24.5
Score:
1026
Min FPS:
7.2
Max FPS:
45.8


----------



## enigma7820

Hell yea just picked up a reference asus 290 and flashed to asus 290x, too easy and pulled a 1366 heaven 4.0 at stock clocks

had to bring back the 290 had really bad coil whine the replacement is slightly better but now this one can't unlock. Not sure if this score is any good but it crushed my gtx770 2gb into the ground on Heaven 4.0


----------



## carlovfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enigma7820*
> 
> Hell yea just picked up a reference asus 290 and flashed to asus 290x, too easy and pulled a 1366 heaven 4.0 at stock clocks
> 
> had to bring back the 290 had really bad coil whine the replacement is slightly better but now this one can't unlock.


You were incredibly lucky finding a 290 unlockable at this late stage, I would had kept it and slapped a waterblock on it to remove fan problems completely. Chances are that you will never find an unlockable one again now.


----------



## airisom2

Unofficial Section Updated.


----------



## d875j

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 148C:2343
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Just got another what about this is it unlockable?


----------



## airisom2

Sorry bud, but it's been overdue that I posted something corny like this with the amount of posts like yours popping up in this thread, especially with the OP explicitly saying to read the OP before posting. No hard feels, and thanks for posting your results regardless (this goes to everyone out there, as these results really help with the current unlocking rates of these cards)









To answer your question: Nope. It won't unlock. RX1 and RX2 have to be these value in order to unlock a 290 to a 290X:

Code:



Code:


RX1: F8000005

RX2: F00000000 or RX2: F8010005

X is the variable for letters A-D


----------



## d875j

Edit nevermind


----------



## On E

Adpater 1 = Sapphire 290X Reference
Adapter 2 = HIS 290 Reference

Compatible adapters detected: 2
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000
Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Guess I'm outta Luck...


----------



## Performer81

Why?YOur first card is unlockable.


----------



## Forceman

His first card is a 290X already.


----------



## Uriy1diesel

Hi guys! my r9 290 windforce is unlockable?

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1458:228F
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8400005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Should I try to?
What are the expected gains?


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uriy1diesel*
> 
> Hi guys! my r9 290 windforce is unlockable?
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1458:228F
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8400005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> Should I try to?
> What are the expected gains?


It doesn't appear to be unlockable. Please compare to the first post for confirmation.


----------



## Uriy1diesel

I wrote here because in the second line of strange values... RB1: F8400005







(


----------



## Unknownm

After flashing and rebooting windows, gpuz reported gigabyte 290x (Same # bios as xfx 290). Valley benchmark runs great with it... Plugging in my second card that is just pure 290 XFX, Crossfire enables but all 3d applications stutter like crazy

Observing MSI afterburner. The 290x card keeps throttling to 500mhz core. It doesn't do it when it's just the 290x but only when CF enables. Already tried reinstalling drivers and using Display Driver Uninstaller, difference versions of AMD Driver


----------



## pearlsparrow

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Reading info from primary adapter:
PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
Init: 00000000
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F9000005 RD2: 00000000

SAPPHIRE 290 TRI-X OC

Hello to everyone! I am new here!








I think i cant unlock my card!









What does the F9xxxxxxx5 means?


----------



## Forceman

Means it doesn't unlock. Sorry.


----------



## superszabo

One more custom ASUS Radeon R9 290 DirectCU II OC unlocked!

Unbenannt.png 43k .png file


The card came as an replacement for my old one. The card had BIOS 015.044.000.007 and I was not able to falsh a standard BIOS as I was not able to install driver version 14.12 after that or the card was not recognized correctly.
Saphire custom BIOS worked then.









BTW: I would love to have a BIOS from ASUS. Is there a BIOS version from ASUS that would also work?


----------



## superszabo

Ok, I´ve found it out by myself.

Here is ASUS BIOS from R9 290X Direct CU II *OC* in version 015.044.000.010 Rev. 308. There is a newer revision 309 but with this you can set in CCC target temp and max fan duty. So i prefer this one. I´ve uploaded both of them on techpowerup so they should appear soon. Have fun!









ASUS_015044000010.zip 100k .zip file


EDIT: With this BIOS or to be more clear with every BIOS from the OC-Edition cards my card was not able to reach the 1050MHz. She is always staying at 512MHz. On the next page I have attached the R9 290X Direct CU II *Std* BIOS. With this one I have no problems.


----------



## xLegendary

I was thinking that the 290 cards were no longer unlockable... Interesting


----------



## NorcalTRD

any 290 card that returns those readings will unlock.


----------



## stratus64

there is no such BIOS on techpowerup give link please


----------



## stratus64

there is no such BIOS on techpowerup give link please
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superszabo*
> 
> Ok, I´ve found it out by myself.
> 
> Here is ASUS BIOS from R9 290X Direct CU II in version 015.044.000.010 Rev. 308. There is a newer revision 309 but with this you can set in CCC target temp and max fan duty. So i prefer this one. I´ve uploaded both of them on techpowerup so they should appear soon. Have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS_015044000010.zip 100k .zip file


there is no such BIOS on techpowerup give link please


----------



## superszabo

Takis this one from ASUS R9 290X Direct CU II (without OC). On my card I had some problems with the OC one. The core clock was at half speed like 512MHz. But with this one everything is fine.

113-AD62900-307.zip 100k .zip file


----------



## stratus64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superszabo*
> 
> Takis this one from ASUS R9 290X Direct CU II (without OC). On my card I had some problems with the OC one. The core clock was at half speed like 512MHz. But with this one everything is fine.
> 
> 113-AD62900-307.zip 100k .zip file


http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/157405/xfx-r9280x-3072-140324.html ?????


----------



## superszabo

No. The file is attached on my post. Just download it.


----------



## Essam64

Which brand is preferred to buy if I need to unlock and reference or non-reference ?


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essam64*
> 
> Which brand is preferred to buy if I need to unlock and reference or non-reference ?


It's a luck of the draw, it was more on the early powercolor, xfx reference models. I got lucky and managed to get 2 sapphire bf4 editions that unlocked.


----------



## Performer81

Are there any ways to fix the bug with blackscreen at boot? SOme other user with the same card and the same bios could unlock without getting blackscreen. The only difference is he has an amd board and i have intel.
The 290x bios somehow also dont recognize my tft, only standard pnp display.


----------



## akmakas

Hello nice guys..I have the XFX R9 290 GFX card and i have these numbers with hawaiinfo V1.2

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Locked or not?


----------



## Forceman

Locked.


----------



## Performer81

locked


----------



## akmakas

Thank you guys!!
Better luck next time!


----------



## stratus64

Good day!ASUS R9290-DC2OC-4GD5, information hawaiinfo12 Next:
Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0470
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

Any 290X BIOS gives a black screen.How???


----------



## jazzam

Hawaii info on my ASUS R9290-DC20C-4GD5 DirectCUII OC

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0470
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

Was able to unlock it to a 290x using the following ASUS 290x OC bios ASUS_015044000010, no black screen on Windows for me.


----------



## stratus64

Well!But I can't find this BIOS.
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=ATI&manufacturer=Asus&model=&interface=PCI-E&memType=GDDR5&memSize=4096??????


----------



## jazzam

superszabo attached it in his reply back on page 351 http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread/3500#post_23276433


----------



## stratus64

Thank you,I tried.'t understand.About 30 times tried different 290x,saves only switch the BIOS.The monitor sleeps.
It's not a black screen,and the monitor is just sleeping.


----------



## Performer81

You have to use a bios with the same version numer as your 290 one, also with elpidia support. Then did you wait till windows load and have you already a driver installed? Otherwise you wont see a screen anyways.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

ASUS PT1T BIOS with GPU tweek from my experience is the best for locked / unlocked cards and for overvolting . No black screen / incompatability issues even with different vendors cards and mobos . XFX , Giga and Powercolor . Only the XFX is unlockable when using that bios for me ......

Merry XMAS from 'Stralia


----------



## stratus64

put the video card in the old computer on asus p5q,flash,all o.k.put in the msi z97 g43,all old,the problem is in the motherboard BIOS msi z97 g43 (legacy+uefi or uefi) system was installed by default in legacy+uefi,now if you only turn on uefi can't even go in the BIOS

All solved,using a hex editor,we had to change the ID card,and then flash









ALL TESTS HERE http://people.overclockers.ru/stratus64/19492/moj-opyt-prevrashheniya-asus-r9290-dc2oc-4gd5-v-asus-r9290x-dc2oc-4gd5/


----------



## Dart-s

Good day! please help me find the BIOS from the reference 290х *015.039.000.007.003518*


----------



## madmanmarz

Anyone having an issue where sometimes the monitor won't wake from sleep? Mine will sometimes wake up and other times the monitor just stays black. This started happening after I put in my 290 and unlocked it.

I have tried fiddling with sleep/hybrid sleep and the pci-e power savings with no luck.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmanmarz*
> 
> Anyone having an issue where sometimes the monitor won't wake from sleep? Mine will sometimes wake up and other times the monitor just stays black. This started happening after I put in my 290 and unlocked it.
> 
> I have tried fiddling with sleep/hybrid sleep and the pci-e power savings with no luck.


Mine used to do it, but I thought the newer drivers had fixed it. You might try disabling ULPS, that seemed to make it happen less often at least.


----------



## frankpe

I have 2 of the same XFX R9 290 DD Black version, one brand and new one used.

Does this mean the second card is unlocked already, and the other one is not unlockable?


----------



## farzam

hi, i buy a sapphire r9 290 and went to sapphire website to download drivers and there i see vbios file that website name it performance bios, i downloaded and updated to it but when i look at stock bios date , its 12/05/13 but downloaded bios is 11/12/13 . now i must to flash to back up bios (stock) or stay with this ? thanx .


----------



## madmanmarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Mine used to do it, but I thought the newer drivers had fixed it. You might try disabling ULPS, that seemed to make it happen less often at least.


Yeah I'm on the latest drivers. I think it's probably a bios mismatch issue but I was hoping there might be a fix. I was also hoping to keep ULPS, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratus64*
> 
> 
> put the video card in the old computer on asus p5q,flash,all o.k.put in the msi z97 g43,all old,the problem is in the motherboard BIOS msi z97 g43 (legacy+uefi or uefi) system was installed by default in legacy+uefi,now if you only turn on uefi can't even go in the BIOS
> 
> All solved,using a hex editor,we had to change the ID card,and then flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL TESTS HERE http://people.overclockers.ru/stratus64/19492/moj-opyt-prevrashheniya-asus-r9290-dc2oc-4gd5-v-asus-r9290x-dc2oc-4gd5/


Hi
CAn you please tell me how to find the id with a hex editor? I cant find it.
MAybe this can solve my no screen at boot problem.


----------



## stratus64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> Hi
> CAn you please tell me how to find the id with a hex editor? I cant find it.
> MAybe this can solve my no screen at boot problem.


Give me a BIOS that you prefer from the 290X, I'll change ID no 290, as it should be, riddle and tell the result


----------



## stratus64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> Hi
> CAn you please tell me how to find the id with a hex editor? I cant find it.
> MAybe this can solve my no screen at boot problem.


290X - 67B0
290 - 67B1


----------



## givmedew

Performance wise does it make a big difference if one card has a slightly different bios?



Also that said...

Any BIOS out there that is highly recommended that maybe has stock increased power targets? I don't want overclocked GPU or MEM...

Thanks


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratus64*
> 
> 290X - 67B0
> 290 - 67B1


MAnaged it by myself, it really worked!!!!! Thank you very much.


----------



## stratus64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> Hi
> CAn you please tell me how to find the id with a hex editor? I cant find it.
> MAybe this can solve my no screen at boot problem.


try
http://my-files.ru/ef91re


----------



## farzam

hi . i have sapphire r9 290 card and i gather information with hawaiinfo and that is 8010005 . is there anyway to unlock it ?


----------



## stratus64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farzam*
> 
> hi . i have sapphire r9 290 card and i gather information with hawaiinfo and that is 8010005 . is there anyway to unlock it ?


Need all information hawaiinfo!


----------



## farzam

Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

is there anyway to unlock it ?


----------



## Forceman

No.


----------



## stratus64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratus64*
> 
> Need all information hawaiinfo!


no


----------



## stratus64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farzam*
> 
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> is there anyway to unlock it ?


no


----------



## farzam

ok thanx . i want to update bios. is it increase performance ? how to find best bios for my 290 ? if you can give me a link . tnx .my graphic is Sapphire r9 290


----------



## stratus64

teach the material part of oveclocking


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratus64*
> 
> try
> http://my-files.ru/ef91re


Thx for your effort, i managed to do it myself also.


----------



## stratus64

O.K.


----------



## MaddiDK

Succes at unlocking Gigabyte R9 290! (Reference edition/Elpdia)

Currently running Gigabyte's official R9 290X rom.









Have anyone had any succes with the higher clocked vendor ROMS? (i.e MSI lightning rom)


----------



## Dart-s

happy new year!

please help me find the BIOS from the reference 290х - 015.039.000.007.003518


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart-s*
> 
> happy new year!
> 
> please help me find the BIOS from the reference 290х - 015.039.000.007.003518


If can help you: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=ATI&model=R9+290X&page=2


----------



## Dart-s

thanks, but there's no such BIOS


----------



## Poisoner

Quote:


> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: FC000005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


I am guessing this will not unlock. Its an Asus R9 290 Direct CUII. If it won't unlock, how well does the Elpida memory overclock?


----------



## amdnikos

Depends on luck. I had an 290wf3 that could hit easily 1700. Btw dont bother with memory oc on 290/x it adds nothing in benches or games.


----------



## x1TheDoctor1x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdnikos*
> 
> Depends on luck. I had an 290wf3 that could hit easily 1700. Btw dont bother with memory oc on 290/x it adds nothing in benches or games.


I've found it makes a difference for me at resolutions over 1080p. I play on my 1440p monitor and have tried a friend's 4k monitor with my locked PCS+ 290 and overclocking the memory increases my minimum frame rate and therefore my average frame rate. Every game I've got sees a noticeable difference with memory overclocking.

On another note though, I'm getting a replacement for my PowerColor PCS+ R9 290 due to an issue with the fans, hopefully it'll be the newer revision of the card and who knows, maybe I'll get lucky with an unlock


----------



## ydrogios

Hi to all and everybody have a great year.here is my card can i unlock my gpu??


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ydrogios*
> 
> Hi to all and everybody have a great year.here is my card can i unlock my gpu??


No, it is locked.


----------



## ydrogios

Thank you @Forceman.Bad luck.Anyway it`s a great gpu


----------



## Azidaha

Hello everybody and happy new year!
I just got my R9 290 - a reference XFX Black OC Edition 4GB and I am interesting is it unlockable.




Code:



Code:


Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8800005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Thats the card and the box and a print screen of GPU-Z, MemoryInfo and Hawaii info v1.2
Thanks!


----------



## amdnikos

Its locked.


----------



## Yekale7

I got bricked my card and I did this method to unbrick it because I didn't have a spare card.

*Unbricking Your Card*


Put the stock rom on your bootable USB drive.
Remove your card from your motherboard.
Get a HDMI cable to connect your iGPU to your TV or secondary screen and make sure on your motherboard bios to set your iGPU to be the principal GPU of the system.
Connect your card to your motherboard and your HDMI to your TV or principal screen.
Boot from your USB drive.
Type this in: atiflash.exe -i
This will show you what adapter number your card is. It should say Hawaii, along with the card you're using to boot.
Whatever your adapter number is, remember it because you'll need it for the following command
Now, type in atiflash.exe -f -p x stockrom.rom
x will be the adapter number of your card.
Give it about 5sec. reboot your computer, and you should be good.
*You have to have 2 TVs or screens.

I don't know if it was posted before but I hope it will help you. Sorry for my english and good luck.


----------



## Unknownm

When I flash my "unlockable" 290, with recommended BIOS at OP (AND) XFX r9 290x DD version BIOS, the drivers don't install.

VBIOS that show a screen (POST, Windows bootup) but drivers fail to install:
-> Asus 290x ROM
-> All XFX 290x BIOS from techpowerup (8 BIOS)

PT1/PT3 & PT1T bios fail to show any screen. When I use Display Driver Uninstaller and than flash my card to 290x, the drivers will fail to install. If I install drivers with original BIOS, flash my card to 290x, Reboot. Windows will boot but BSOD before booting to desktop with ATi driver related errors

So does this mean even if my r9 290 shows it can be unlocked ... I can't actually unlock it?


----------



## airisom2

Try using a bios with the same version number as your default 290 bios (ie. 015.044.xxx.xxx.xxxxxx).


----------



## Uriel24

My Sapphire Tri-X r9 290 OC:

Code:



Code:


Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

HW lock isuppose? :sadandcrying:


----------



## jazzam

Yep, it is locked.


----------



## drNesh

Mine? Can be unlocked?


----------



## gupsterg

Hi,

GPU-Z screenie does not give the relevant information. In post 1 of this thread is a title "R9 290 Unlock Guide" click it to expand and show info on what you must do.

ATB
G


----------



## Dart-s

please help me find the BIOS from the reference 290х - 015.039.000.007.003518


----------



## gupsterg

Why not try 015.039.000.007.003525?

Later version probably better ...


----------



## Dart-s

this need to unlock


----------



## DDSZ

Got this awesome GV-R929OC-4GD today









Flashed it with this bios, but I have artifacts. Something to do with it?


Spoiler: Other info


----------



## Kamikaza 1600

can anyone write me how to ID the BIOS chip on R9 290, reference design


----------



## Unknownm

so my top can unlock. Recommended bios don't allow drivers to install, someone said flash the same BIOS version

Original XFX BIOS = 015.042.000.003.000000

Gigabyte = Artifacts memory at stock.

Ice Q & MSI has same version bios but stock clocks are way to high for my setup it must be 947Mhz stock

Not sure but the card unlocks with the gigabyte BIOS but artifacts. Both cards are flashed to HIS ICEQ x2 r9 290 bios and both work fine.


----------



## 9FourRT

HIS R9 290 - Locked









Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## DDSZ

I've noticed that on stock rom(GV-R929OC-4GD) MemoryInfo says that my card has "Elpida EDW2032BBBG_DEBUG2", but GV-R929XOC-4GD's bios on techpowerup only supports "Elpida EDW2032BBBG", maybe this is why I have artifacts?









Ive flashed PowerColor 290X PCS+ bios, that supports *_DEBUG2 memory, and it worked perfecty


----------



## Unknownm

That's what I'm thinking too.

My 290 that is unlockable is that type of memory but not the debug version. Is there a gigabyte version without debug memory ?

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamikaza 1600*
> 
> can anyone write me how to ID the BIOS chip on R9 290, reference design


In post 1, click on text R9 290 unlock guide and follow instructions.


----------



## d875j

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> I've noticed that on stock rom(GV-R929OC-4GD) MemoryInfo says that my card has "Elpida EDW2032BBBG_DEBUG2", but GV-R929XOC-4GD's bios on techpowerup only supports "Elpida EDW2032BBBG", maybe this is why I have artifacts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive flashed PowerColor 290X PCS+ bios, that supports *_DEBUG2 memory, and it worked perfecty


So you got a 290 PowerColor PCS+ ? If so i want want to get mine flashed aswell. Need what you did exactly.


----------



## Cirabeau

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

It looks like a combination of both original codes, but I'm not sure if that means I can unlock or not.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=gvu6y And there's a validation link


----------



## C!rkus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> When I flash my "unlockable" 290, with recommended BIOS at OP (AND) XFX r9 290x DD version BIOS, the drivers don't install.
> 
> VBIOS that show a screen (POST, Windows bootup) but drivers fail to install:
> -> Asus 290x ROM
> -> All XFX 290x BIOS from techpowerup (8 BIOS)
> 
> PT1/PT3 & PT1T bios fail to show any screen. When I use Display Driver Uninstaller and than flash my card to 290x, the drivers will fail to install. If I install drivers with original BIOS, flash my card to 290x, Reboot. Windows will boot but BSOD before booting to desktop with ATi driver related errors
> 
> So does this mean even if my r9 290 shows it can be unlocked ... I can't actually unlock it?


This is exactly what is happening to me, tho I have only tried it with the ASUS ROM


----------



## dlauth

I downloaded both memory info and hawaiinfo. I put the hawaiinfo into the memory info folder and ran it. It starts with a value of 0 in the box and when I click read it says bad address.

This is with both hawaiinfo 11 and 12.


----------



## LionS7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cirabeau*
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> It looks like a combination of both original codes, but I'm not sure if that means I can unlock or not.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=gvu6y And there's a validation link


I have the same card, and the same question ?

edit:
Find info, sorry.


----------



## Cirabeau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LionS7*
> 
> I have the same card, and the same question ?
> 
> edit:
> Find info, sorry.


I should also note that ANY touch to the clock or memory speeds causes screen tearing D: Even under clocking


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamikaza 1600*
> 
> can anyone write me how to ID the BIOS chip on R9 290, reference design


You have to open the 290x bios with a hex editor and search for 67B0 and change it to 67B1.

I think that info should also be on 1st page, because it helps with blackscreens at boot and strange mouse cursors.


----------



## C!rkus

Looks like I figured it out on my rig. I ran both memory and hawaii info and looked at the specs of my 290 card (memory vendor and name). Then went to techpowerup here and looked at which cards specs most closely resembled my own. No surprise it was the 290x from powercolor here (mine is from powercolor) . Flashed with that BIOS and looks to have been unlocked.

I had issues with flashing the Asus bios because drivers wouldn't install, and it blue screened when I manually installed them after windows reboot. After flashing with powercolor bios drivers installed automatically. I ran bf4 for about an hour this morning and all seems fine so far. I'll run some benches.


----------



## superszabo

Hey guys,

I know that for some Powercolor-BIOS like PCS+ the Voltage has an +50mv increace by default.
Is there any way to change another BIOS with an HEX-Editor to get the same result concerning voltage? I have googled for hours without any kind of result...

Greetings


----------



## e4et

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superszabo*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I know that for some Powercolor-BIOS like PCS+ the Voltage has an +50mv increace by default.
> Is there any way to change another BIOS with an HEX-Editor to get the same result concerning voltage? I have googled for hours without any kind of result...
> 
> Greetings


Suffering from the black screen issue ?


----------



## superszabo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e4et*
> 
> Suffering from the black screen issue ?


No. I just want to achieve higher OC and I dont want to use this command line parameters for Afterburner. I would like to manipulate my BIOS for example with +100mv by default...


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techpowerup | AMD Radeon R9 290X*
> 
> Shading Units: *2816*
> TMUs: *176*
> ROPs: *64*
> Compute Units: *44*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techpowerup | AMD Radeon R9 290*
> 
> Shading Units: *2560*
> TMUs: *160*
> ROPs: *64*
> Compute Units: *40*


The difference is
Shading Units: *256*
TMUs: *16*
ROPs: *0*
Compute Units: *4*

My question is
How does "unlocking" the card add those differences?


----------



## dlauth

What am I doing wrong?

I downloaded both memory info and hawaiinfo. I put the hawaiinfo into the memory info folder and ran it. It starts with a value of 0 in the box and when I click read it says bad address.

This is with both hawaiinfo 11 and 12.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> How does "unlocking" the card add those differences?


Those differences are masked off in firmware (the card's BIOS). Unlockable cards have all of these units, fully functional, on die, but the firmware prevents them from being active. Flashing to 290X firmware, or modified 290 firmware that doesn't have these units blocked off, allows them to be used.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Those differences are masked off in firmware (the card's BIOS). Unlockable cards have all of these units, fully functional, on die, but the firmware prevents them from being active. Flashing to 290X firmware, or modified 290 firmware that doesn't have these units blocked off, allows them to be used.


hmm
So, Can we for example also unlock the GTX 970 to a GTX 980?
And how can such firmware be made?


----------



## Dart-s

please help me find the BIOS PowerColor Radeon R9 290Х PCS+ - *015.039.000.007.003518*


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> So, Can we for example also unlock the GTX 970 to a GTX 980?


Unlikely. Most GPUs have functional units physically blocked off by fuses that are deliberately blown to prevent them from being unlockable.

However, when demand for a lower end part exceeds that of a higher-end part, the higher-end parts may simply be flashed to the lower end ones, while remaining fully intact hardware wise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> And how can such firmware be made?


In the rare cases where firmware unlocks are possible, by comparing the fully enabled firmware to the firmware with less functionality.


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart-s*
> 
> please help me find the BIOS PowerColor Radeon R9 290Х PCS+ - *015.039.000.007.003518*


pcs+ Biosses startet wit 015.042 i think.


----------



## Dart-s

I need it - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=62hus


----------



## garfild

hello guys,
just confirm, this is lucky card, right?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Unlikely. Most GPUs have functional units physically blocked off by fuses that are deliberately blown to prevent them from being unlockable.
> 
> However, when demand for a lower end part exceeds that of a higher-end part, the higher-end parts may simply be flashed to the lower end ones, while remaining fully intact hardware wise.
> In the rare cases where firmware unlocks are possible, by comparing the fully enabled firmware to the firmware with less functionality.


hmm
As far as i can see the GTX 970 sold well.
So, there is hope









Any way thanks for the info


----------



## dlauth

Why is no one else having the same issue as me?


----------



## C!rkus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlauth*
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> I downloaded both memory info and hawaiinfo. I put the hawaiinfo into the memory info folder and ran it. It starts with a value of 0 in the box and when I click read it says bad address.
> 
> This is with both hawaiinfo 11 and 12.


So you extracted it to the folder and it looks like this?


----------



## e4et

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superszabo*
> 
> No. I just want to achieve higher OC and I dont want to use this command line parameters for Afterburner. I would like to manipulate my BIOS for example with +100mv by default...


So can the same be done to increase +25mv to the card to fix the black screen issue ?
I have a MSI 920 gaming and cant install any drivers above 14.4 (which I got from MSI's product support page. Or are we in agreement that its actually something that AMD needs to fix with their drivers?


----------



## superszabo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e4et*
> 
> So can the same be done to increase +25mv to the card to fix the black screen issue ?
> I have a MSI 920 gaming and cant install any drivers above 14.4 (which I got from MSI's product support page. Or are we in agreement that its actually something that AMD needs to fix with their drivers?


I dont think that it is something that AMD needs to fix. I agree that my intention would also solve your problem with black screen issue.
What BIOS-Version do you use? Just as an advice: Try one of the Powercolor PCS+ BIOS. Im not able to use these BIOS-Versions because of an custom design but after flashing I have noticed that the IDLE-Voltage had increased from 0.965 to 1.07. So it should fix your problem. Try it!

But still: Does anybody knows how to alter an BIOS? I mean... PT1 for example was also altertered... So there has to be a way!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garfild*
> 
> 
> 
> hello guys,
> just confirm, this is lucky card, right?


Yes, get flashing.


----------



## dlauth

Yes, I have all the files in the same folder.


----------



## ericssonrj

Which of the bios you used in your R9 290 trix-x?


----------



## ericssonrj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oddin33*
> 
> Hello!
> Here is my contribution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great guide, thank you very much. I'm very happy. Now my Sapphire R9 290 TRI-X OC became Sapphire R9 290X TRI-X OC.


which of the bios you used in your R9 290 trix-x?


----------



## Ptitbarba

My card Sapphire r9 290 does unlock to r9 290X but my PCI-e port don't change from 1.1 to 2.0..
So my card can't run in 3D mode.

Do you guys know what I can do ?


----------



## ericssonrj

someone conseguil unlock this here:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter # 1 PCI ID: 1002: 67B1 - 174B: E285
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## dlauth

I was able to flash the Sapphire 290x Tri-X OC bios and the regular Sapphire Bios. The Asus 290x BIOS also worked for me. They were able to be flashed but I dont think it did anything since the shaders didnt change in GPUZ.

I still cannot get information using hawaiinfo though......


----------



## kenshinsars

Just picked up a Powercolor PCS+ ARX9-R9 290 from the egg.

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter # 1 PCI ID: 1002: 67B1 - 148C: 2343
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: FA00005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Is locked apparently but at least it has Hynix memory, could return it for exchange in hopes of getting an unlockable one, but I am fine with just having a 290.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Quote:


> 2. If your card have an extra '1' bit in F800 half of Rx1, your card is locked 290 (215-0852020) and cannot be unlocked via stock 290X BIOS


I got a gigabyte r9 290 OC 1 week ago, I just learned of unlocking 290s, and I have all Rx1 F801yyyy

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1458:228F
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Any hope for me ? Or is that final, no unlock for me


----------



## dlauth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> I got a gigabyte r9 290 OC 1 week ago, I just learned of unlocking 290s, and I have all Rx1 F801yyyy
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1458:228F
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> Any hope for me ? Or is that final, no unlock for me


Yours is locked unfortunately.

There is still not a single person having the issue of hawaiinfo not reading the cards?


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farzam*


with my r9 290 OC at factory OC of 1040/1250 I get PFrate of 66.6GP/s and TFrate of 166.4GT/s so is that all down to the extra 93MHz OC vs yours at 947MHz ? That seems impressive to me. I haven't bothered OCing this thing yet, break her in for awhile 1st


----------



## whobedaplaya

Just received two Rev 4.2 XFX 290 DDs from newEgg.
Both will unlock according to Hawaiinfo, but I can't seem to find any 015.046 VBIOSes that run at 947MHz?
The only one on TPU is for the MSI Twin Frozr 290X that runs at 1030MHz.


----------



## DougS2K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whobedaplaya*
> 
> Just received two Rev 4.2 XFX 290 DDs from newEgg.
> Both will unlock according to Hawaiinfo, but I can't seem to find any 015.046 VBIOSes that run at 947MHz?
> The only one on TPU is for the MSI Twin Frozr 290X that runs at 1030MHz.


Im in the same boat. Just got the exact same card (XFX 290 DD, same BIOS, same revision) except I ordered mine from NCIX.com. I am getting the unlockable code from Hawaii info but not sure which BIOS flash to use as none of the XFX ones match the 015.046 like you. Did you try flashing any at all?

My Hawaiiinfo:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000


----------



## DougS2K

Can someone upload the XFX 290X 015.046 bios version I wonder? Would help me and whobedaplaya out.


----------



## whobedaplaya

I flashed so much I got booked for public indecency








Only PT1T worked for me, but the fan profile is too conservative (stock gets to ~66% under load, PT1T is only ~46%, which cooks VRM-1 (92C)).

Going to dump the VBIOS from a friend's Rev 4.0 XFX R9 290X DD and try that.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Seems like my Sapphire Vapor-X 290 is unlockable too
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
> Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
Click to expand...

Finally,I got my Vapor-X cooler working again , and I'm ready to unlock it!

My card is the 290 OC (1030/1400)..
Which is the suitable BIOS for my card?The 290X Tri-X one?

If anyone has unlocked the same card as me , and if anyone in this thread has any input/info regarding this matter , I'd appreciate a heads up!

Thanks


----------



## DougS2K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whobedaplaya*
> 
> I flashed so much I got booked for public indecency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only PT1T worked for me, but the fan profile is too conservative (stock gets to ~66% under load, PT1T is only ~46%, which cooks VRM-1 (92C)).
> 
> Going to dump the VBIOS from a friend's Rev 4.0 XFX R9 290X DD and try that.


LOL That actually made me laugh. The VRM-1 temp you reported is definitely a deterrent for me to even try PT1T considering im getting a max of 69C running stock.

Could you post your results from your friends BIOS after youve flashed it? Also could you share the BIOS if things are successful?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whobedaplaya*
> 
> Only PT1T worked for me, but the fan profile is too conservative (stock gets to ~66% under load, PT1T is only ~46%, which cooks VRM-1 (92C)).


Well, PT1 is assuming a different cooler with a different fan, and fan speed slopes are generally only based on core temp.

Should be easy enough to get around with software that lets you set your own fan profile.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DougS2K*
> 
> LOL That actually made me laugh. The VRM-1 temp you reported is definitely a deterrent for me to even try PT1T considering im getting a max of 69C running stock.


I use the PT1 BIOS on my reference 290(X) with stock cooling and neither VRM1 nor 2 get hotter than the core. Of course the one thing the reference cooler does well is cool the VRM.


----------



## whobedaplaya

Yeah, that's what I'm using at the moment (P1T1 with Afterburner controlling the fan profile).
Set it to approximate XFX's original profile and temps are comparable now (although idle is definitely higher owing to the constant 1000/1250 clocks).

Also, no dice on the XFX R9 290X Rev 4.0 VBIOS (015.041). No POST, no Windows, just like all the others I've tried (ASUS, other XFX, TriX, PCS, MSI, etc.)


----------



## DougS2K

Well looks like ill try the PT1T BIOS and just create a custom fan profile. Guess thats my best bet ATM.


----------



## DougS2K

Successfully flashed to PT1T and showing the extra shaders and fill rate. Max temp ive got on VRM1 is 77C after running Heaven, Valley and 3DMark one right after the other. Time to do a little OCing and see what I can get.


----------



## Ptitbarba

I found out that PT1T bios is the only one working for me.
All others give me PCI-e 1x 1.1....


----------



## DougS2K

So far so good with PT1T. Created a custom fan profile thats hitting max speed right now of 80%. Running card at 1100/1500 settings and hitting a max of 87C on VRM1. Gonna play some Dying Light for about 1/2 an hour and keep an eye on temps.


----------



## newls1

OK, Im sorry to "pull the lazy card here" but i cant possible read 380+ pages of replies to see if i can help myself! Basically I have 2 PCS+ R9 290's that i would like to see if i could flash to 290X's... Which is the BIOS i'd want to use? Im VERY VERY confused!!!! I "Think" I understand the rest, so i think ill try this out


----------



## DougS2K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> OK, Im sorry to "pull the lazy card here" but i cant possible read 380+ pages of replies to see if i can help myself! Basically I have 2 PCS+ R9 290's that i would like to see if i could flash to 290X's... Which is the BIOS i'd want to use? Im VERY VERY confused!!!! I "Think" I understand the rest, so i think ill try this out


The first post of this whole thread should pretty much give you all the info you need. First thing you wanna do is find out if your card can be flashed and what bios version you have.


----------



## whobedaplaya

Pretty similar results on both of my cards, though my VRM-1 temps are a little lower (84C).
What quality were your ASICs? Mine were 82.1% and 81.5%.


----------



## LongRod

I've got an ASUS R9 290 DirectCU II OC


Spoiler: Hawaii Info









Spoiler: GPU-Z







Locked unfortunately


----------



## DougS2K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whobedaplaya*
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty similar results on both of my cards, though my VRM-1 temps are a little lower (84C).
> What quality were your ASICs? Mine were 82.1% and 81.5%.


Well I had to downclock things to 1080/1500 as it crashed in Dying Light at 1100/1500. Tried putting a little more voltage to it at 1100 but it was running with VRM1 in the low 90s so I stepped back a bit. So far 1080/1500 on stock volts seems stable and keeps temps in the low 80s but more testing time is needed. My asics score is 78.5%.

Settings right now.


----------



## DARPA

Hey Guys,
hope somebody can help me.

I´ve got a unlocked Vapor 290. I used the Vapor 290x bios from techpowerup successfully to run with my card.
Now I switched my motherboard. The old one was a M4A89TD PRO, the new one is M5A97 EVO R2.0
I use Win 7 and didn`t reinstall it after swapping the mainboard.

My problem is, with the new mainboard I can´t use the 290x bios (tested different Vapor 290x bioses). I just get a Blackscreen while booting. 290 bios is running fine.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Dart-s

use not UEFI BIOS


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DARPA*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> hope somebody can help me.
> 
> I´ve got a unlocked Vapor 290. I used the Vapor 290x bios from techpowerup successfully to run with my card.
> Now I switched my motherboard. The old one was a M4A89TD PRO, the new one is M5A97 EVO R2.0
> I use Win 7 and didn`t reinstall it after swapping the mainboard.
> 
> My problem is, with the new mainboard I can´t use the 290x bios (tested different Vapor 290x bioses). I just get a Blackscreen while booting. 290 bios is running fine.
> 
> Any suggestions?


You could change the device id with a hex editor from 290x to 290. Just open the bios and search for 67 B0, change it to 67 B1 and reflash. DId that with my pcs+ and everything is fine again.


----------



## velocityx

on the topic of black screens. i have two r9 290 in CF that i use, they never black screen on desktop, sometimes i cant get them from sleep but nothing too often, cant really say its black screens in sleep as i uad sleep issues with pretty much every single gpu i owned. sometimes i will get a black screen crash in dragon age inq, but i hear its crashing i get the windows beep and all. also in bf4, but thats the same engine. i consider the cards to be perfectly working, i keep them stock before i water cool them. the thing is, these cards seem so picky about the hardware they run with that im already having a headache even thinking of selling them to somebody with a lesser rig in fear that my perfectlt working card will start to misbehave in somebody elses rig. anyone else?

ive had these from the start.


----------



## DARPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart-s*
> 
> use not UEFI BIOS


I´ve tested both bios, UEFI and Legacy. These were read out from a Vapor 290X 8GB.
For the stock 290 bios it makes no difference in using UEFI or Legacy. Both bios are working.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> You could change the device id with a hex editor from 290x to 290. Just open the bios and search for 67 B0, change it to 67 B1 and reflash. DId that with my pcs+ and everything is fine again.


Tested it with all bios versions, but it don´t work. Still Blackscreens during booting.









P.S. Within the mainboard UEFI I disabled Fast Boot, disabled Secure Boot, enabled CSM, switch every option to Legacy.
I don´t know why it worked with the old board but not with the new one.


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DARPA*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> hope somebody can help me.
> 
> I´ve got a unlocked Vapor 290. I used the Vapor 290x bios from techpowerup successfully to run with my card.
> Now I switched my motherboard. The old one was a M4A89TD PRO, the new one is M5A97 EVO R2.0
> I use Win 7 and didn`t reinstall it after swapping the mainboard.
> 
> My problem is, with the new mainboard I can´t use the 290x bios (tested different Vapor 290x bioses). I just get a Blackscreen while booting. 290 bios is running fine.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I guess mobo and/or Windows makes a difference. I have an unlockable vapor x 290, but all flashes fail somewhat. 290X Tri-X, Vapor-X, and Tri-X OC from techpowerup's databsed don't work right. They'll boot windows once, but nothing is right. GPU-Z shows the correct amount of shaders, but the memory is way off and the driver version is weird. Afterburner pics up nothing and only one monitor is detected or both monitors will be cloned. A reboot after that hard locks Windows 8.1 64 bit with a thread exception error. Switch back to 290 BIOS and all is well. I think it is due to either Windows or the board not being cool with name mismatches in the code or something. I'm in contact with a couple of other people on this. One has recommended pulling the Tri-X bios that is posted in the first post of this thread. I'm going to try that when I get a chance to see if it works for me. Maybe you could beta test for me Tri-X BIOS from first post.

Edit: I tried it and it works.


----------



## ByteHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> I guess mobo and/or Windows makes a difference. I have an unlockable vapor x 290, but all flashes fail somewhat. 290X Tri-X, Vapor-X, and Tri-X OC from techpowerup's databsed don't work right. They'll boot windows once, but nothing is right. GPU-Z shows the correct amount of shaders, but the memory is way off and the driver version is weird. Afterburner pics up nothing and only one monitor is detected or both monitors will be cloned. A reboot after that hard locks Windows 8.1 64 bit with a thread exception error. Switch back to 290 BIOS and all is well. I think it is due to either Windows or the board not being cool with name mismatches in the code or something. I'm in contact with a couple of other people on this. One has recommended pulling the Tri-X bios that is posted in the first post of this thread. I'm going to try that when I get a chance to see if it works for me. Maybe you could beta test for me Tri-X BIOS from first post.
> 
> Edit: I tried it and it works.


You're welcome.


----------



## DARPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> I guess mobo and/or Windows makes a difference. I have an unlockable vapor x 290, but all flashes fail somewhat. 290X Tri-X, Vapor-X, and Tri-X OC from techpowerup's databsed don't work right. They'll boot windows once, but nothing is right. GPU-Z shows the correct amount of shaders, but the memory is way off and the driver version is weird. Afterburner pics up nothing and only one monitor is detected or both monitors will be cloned. A reboot after that hard locks Windows 8.1 64 bit with a thread exception error. Switch back to 290 BIOS and all is well. I think it is due to either Windows or the board not being cool with name mismatches in the code or something. I'm in contact with a couple of other people on this. One has recommended pulling the Tri-X bios that is posted in the first post of this thread. I'm going to try that when I get a chance to see if it works for me. Maybe you could beta test for me Tri-X BIOS from first post.
> 
> Edit: I tried it and it works.


Thanks for the information. I am glad that it works for you. But no luck for me.
I even reinstall the OS, but without any success. Only 290 bios is working.

At least, the performance gain from the shaders is not that huge. So that is the comfort for me.


----------



## Blowie

Questions guys,

So have my R9 290 watercooled with backplate and all, want to up the voltage on the gpu with 250mv, now i followed allot of posts using MSI AB trying to up the voltage in the target of the shortcut, and it doesn't work at all. everything i do is not working above 1000Mhz atm on GPU core clock because MSI AB is only letting me do 100mv. Is this function useless now a days?

Little bit of temps info, highest i have seen, 44 degrees full load with afterburner, mind that it is around 18 degrees Celsius in my room.

Any Ideas?


----------



## airisom2

Sapphire Trixx lets you get to +200mV on the core.


----------



## d875j

What programs can i edit a 290 bios with?


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d875j*
> 
> What programs can i edit a 290 bios with?


Doesnt exist.


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DARPA*
> 
> Thanks for the information. I am glad that it works for you. But no luck for me.
> I even reinstall the OS, but without any success. Only 290 bios is working.
> 
> At least, the performance gain from the shaders is not that huge. So that is the comfort for me.


Just to verify, you've tried the tri-x bios posted in this thread, right? It's a different version than what you can find on techpowerup. I tried everything techpowerup had with poor results. However, the one here just works, same clocks as the vapor 290 and everything.


----------



## DARPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> Just to verify, you've tried the tri-x bios posted in this thread, right? It's a different version than what you can find on techpowerup. I tried everything techpowerup had with poor results. However, the one here just works, same clocks as the vapor 290 and everything.


Yes, I did.

With the former mobo I could use the normal Vapor 290X bios from TPU without any restriction. Strange issue.


----------



## Harry604

i got back my 290 xfx DD from rma i sent in a reference card

its 80.5 asic

my hawaiinfo readings are

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8040005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

the 2nd line is different is it unlockable


----------



## DougS2K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> i got back my 290 xfx DD from rma i sent in a reference card
> 
> its 80.5 asic
> 
> my hawaiinfo readings are
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
> Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8040005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> the 2nd line is different is it unlockable


Not unlockable


----------



## Silentghost14

So i have confirmed that my XFX Double Dissipation Radeon R9 290 is capable of being unlocked but i am having a problem. When i flash it to a XFX Double Dissipation Radeon R9 290X bios it fails to post, Does it only unlock if i only use specific bios? I also noticed the device id's are different by one digit.


----------



## DougS2K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silentghost14*
> 
> So i have confirmed that my XFX Double Dissipation Radeon R9 290 is capable of being unlocked but i am having a problem. When i flash it to a XFX Double Dissipation Radeon R9 290X bios it fails to post, Does it only unlock if i only use specific bios? I also noticed the device id's are different by one digit.


Try the PT1T bios. It worked for me without issues.


----------



## Silentghost14

Sorry no sure what you mean by PT1T. Do you mean the one included in the download kit?


----------



## DougS2K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silentghost14*
> 
> Sorry no sure what you mean by PT1T. Do you mean the one included in the download kit?


Its an unofficial bios thats been modded for compatability. This one here. http://www.overclock.net/attachments/19321


----------



## Performer81

WPuldnt use the p1t1 Bios. It is very old, only works for reference models and has no idle mode. I would just try another 290x Bios with the same id as your stock bios or newer.


----------



## iCrap

So.. when i press read on Hawaii info it shows "bad address"... what's up with that? But it does show me this..

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F9000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

So mine won't unlock then?


----------



## dlauth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> So.. when i press read on Hawaii info it shows "bad address"... what's up with that? But it does show me this..
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F9000005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> So mine won't unlock then?


At least yours still shows the addresses. Mine just gives me the bad address error.


----------



## Silentghost14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> WPuldnt use the p1t1 Bios. It is very old, only works for reference models and has no idle mode. I would just try another 290x Bios with the same id as your stock bios or newer.


I cant because the device id's between the 290 and 290x bio's are different. I cant find one that matches my 290. I am starting to think that this was something you could do for a while after release of the r9 290 series. Then they changed the newer cards to stop people from doing it.


----------



## Performer81

The device id can be changed via hex editor by the way. Or do you mean the bios version.


----------



## lordzephyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silentghost14*
> 
> I cant because the device id's between the 290 and 290x bio's are different. I cant find one that matches my 290. I am starting to think that this was something you could do for a while after release of the r9 290 series. Then they changed the newer cards to stop people from doing it.


Hey, I don't know if my experience will help you, but:

I tried a good numer of Bios for my unlockable 290 Tri-X. Many of them booted to a black screen, others only partially worked. EG: with a Vapor-X bios Dota 2 would crash after every single game, or give a black screen, forcing me to ctrl+alt+canc and closing. I tried using an hex editor to change the device id to that of a 290 but nothing changed.

Right now I have flashed a 15.42.000.003 Tri-X Bios, and it has been working flawlessly. No artifacats, no freezing in any game, etcetera. It can be found on Techpowerup, it's the only 15.42.000.003 Bios on there. Give it a try, if you want.

I hope this can help you.









EDIT: Oh, I forgot to say that the bios i'm taling about has, strangely enough, the same device id as a 290 (B1 at the end, if I recall). So you wouldn't even need to go edit the device id


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silentghost14*
> 
> I cant because the device id's between the 290 and 290x bio's are different. I cant find one that matches my 290. I am starting to think that this was something you could do for a while after release of the r9 290 series. Then they changed the newer cards to stop people from doing it.


No 290x BIOS worked for me although it did for others. What did work was the tri-x bios from the first post under other r9 290x roms in the non reference section. It has a 290 device ID. When I searched for that specific bios in the techpowerup database, that version shows up as a 290 bios. Not sure if someone model it for upload here or not. I think the tri-x is a reference board card with a better cooling solution.


----------



## Silentghost14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzephyr*
> 
> Hey, I don't know if my experience will help you, but:
> 
> I tried a good numer of Bios for my unlockable 290 Tri-X. Many of them booted to a black screen, others only partially worked. EG: with a Vapor-X bios Dota 2 would crash after every single game, or give a black screen, forcing me to ctrl+alt+canc and closing. I tried using an hex editor to change the device id to that of a 290 but nothing changed.
> 
> Right now I have flashed a 15.42.000.003 Tri-X Bios, and it has been working flawlessly. No artifacats, no freezing in any game, etcetera. It can be found on Techpowerup, it's the only 15.42.000.003 Bios on there. Give it a try, if you want.
> 
> I hope this can help you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh, I forgot to say that the bios i'm taling about has, strangely enough, the same device id as a 290 (B1 at the end, if I recall). So you wouldn't even need to go edit the device id


Just tried using your recommendation and it failed like all of the other bios i have tried. It actually was a B0 not a B1.


----------



## lordzephyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silentghost14*
> 
> Just tried using your recommendation and it failed like all of the other bios i have tried. It actually was a B0 not a B1.


That's strange. I just opened GPU-Z, and my Devide is is 67B1.

Sorry I couldn't help you.

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/153535/sapphire-r9290x-4096-131218.html

Just to be sure, you used this one, right? As I said, GPu-Z shows 67B1 to me. I really don't know why, it may very well be an error, but the other bios I tried all displayed B0. :/


----------



## Silentghost14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzephyr*
> 
> That's strange. I just opened GPU-Z, and my Devide is is 67B1.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't help you.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/153535/sapphire-r9290x-4096-131218.html
> 
> Just to be sure, you used this one, right? As I said, GPu-Z shows 67B1 to me. I really don't know why, it may very well be an error, but the other bios I tried all displayed B0. :/


Are you sure you actually unlocked your 290? If Gpu-z does not show exactly 2816 shader then your not unlocked. If you look at the specs sheet for the bios you linked its says the device id is 1002 67B0.


----------



## DougS2K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> WPuldnt use the p1t1 Bios. It is very old, only works for reference models and has no idle mode. I would just try another 290x Bios with the same id as your stock bios or newer.


Its working fine on my XFX 290 DD. Im not worried about it not having an idle mode but I guess it wouldnt hurt. Other then that, I set up a custom fan profile and its working great. Running at 1100/1500 with a +25 mV in AB. What benefits would a newer BIOS really have anyways.


----------



## lordzephyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silentghost14*
> 
> Are you sure you actually unlocked your 290? If Gpu-z does not show exactly 2816 shader then your not unlocked. If you look at the specs sheet for the bios you linked its says the device id is 1002 67B0.


Yep, it's unlocked. 2816 shaders, 67.2Gpixels, 184.8Gtexels, 332.8GB/s bandwidth, 64 ROPs, etcetera. Tested with unigine valley, gave a +200ish score boost @1680x1050 (all settings maxed). Went from about 2280 to about 2500.


----------



## akhilv1

My GV-R929OC-4GD reads:
"RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: FA000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F9000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000"

I know it's not unlockable, but someone was talking about flashing stock 290x bioses to unlock it.


----------



## DougS2K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akhilv1*
> 
> My GV-R929OC-4GD reads:
> "RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: FA000005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F9000005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000"
> 
> I know it's not unlockable, but someone was talking about flashing stock 290x bioses to unlock it.


The BIOS flash wont unlock the shaders and such if your card isnt unlockable.


----------



## Axilya

no


----------



## akhilv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axilya*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> I imagine this one is locked, but I'm making sure. Thank you in advance.


Unfortunately locked.


----------



## DW1975

Mine is a Club3D R9 290 RoyalAce. Unfortunately, mine is locked.

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1787:2343
Memory config: 0x500031A9 Samsung
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

However, it turns out that my card has the same Samsung memory on it that comes on the MSI R9 290X lightning. This is definitely rare to find on an R9 290 non X card. I wonder if any other R9 290 owners ended up with Samsung memory on theirs as well.


----------



## Cremator

My SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X R9 290 4GB GDDR5 TRI-X OC seems locked








Code:



Code:


Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8400005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## Vlad001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzephyr*
> 
> Yep, it's unlocked. 2816 shaders, 67.2Gpixels, 184.8Gtexels, 332.8GB/s bandwidth, 64 ROPs, etcetera. Tested with unigine valley, gave a +200ish score boost @1680x1050 (all settings maxed). Went from about 2280 to about 2500.


Do you unlock (on unlockable card) all the 2816 shaders or not? I can't understand finally what are you mean. The clock and device id is not important for me! I want to know only about shaders and TMU's


----------



## postoffice

I have a newly obtained xfx 290 DD that is able to flash and unlock the shaders but the driver absolutely will not install, or detect as a 290x. Windows boots, gpuz shows the correct shaders for a 290x but... will not enable 3d. I did check and i have an "unlockable card"

I tried the asus rom, the 1TPT rom, an xfx 290x rom i found somewhere. I also tried the sapphire rom, but this caused my motherboard to freak out and stop posting. I managed to snap it back to posting, by removing all PCI devices, and reseating the RAM into different slots about 20 times. It would detect no RAM, but no post with RAM Fortunately this worked and was able to get the machine running again. Seriously scared me, and i've never experienced this before. Then again, i've never flashed GPU bios before. Troubleshooting the **** out of it was successful.

All this on an P8Z68-V LX - ASUS motherboard with an i5 2500.

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Reading info from primary adapter:
PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
Init: 00000000
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

The shaders unlocking to match a 290x, but having the driver not detect a compatible device could be a device id mismatch issue? Fixable by editing registry? Hex edit BIOS? to be 67B1? Or did AMD fix this by using the driver to block 290 unlocking?


----------



## kenshinsars

Looks like I will be returning this PCS+ in for either replacement or I am gonna go for refund and purchase a GTX970. The PCS+ is giving me "black screens" and locking up my computer when trying to game. Did a search and found many posts about this issue, so I am iffy on getting a replacement 290 and leaning towards a GTX970.


----------



## lordzephyr

Yes, as I wrote in the previous post, the card is unlocked. On an unlockable card, you get the 2816 shaders.To confirm this, I just added more info about my card and mentioned the score boost via Unigine Valley, that further confirms the unlocked state of the card.


----------



## Xickle

Would it be safe to unlock and bios flash a reference XFX card, while its in crossfire with another one? Also, would I be able to unlock zhe "slave" card aswell?

Sorry for the dumb question, but I can't find anything about that on the front page.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xickle*
> 
> Would it be safe to unlock and bios flash a reference XFX card, while its in crossfire with another one? Also, would I be able to unlock zhe "slave" card aswell?
> 
> Sorry for the dumb question, but I can't find anything about that on the front page.


Yes you use a command for 1 specific card. I have created batch files so I don't know the exact command but by changing the card number you specify which card you flash.


----------



## zorvalth

Hi there, I got Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC and from what i see in the Hawaii info it looks like its unlocked:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

So I read teh first post but i cant understand which bios should i try first? Asus 290x, posted sapphire tri-x oc 290x in the first post or one techpowerup databes for tri-x oc 290x like this one: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/151774/sapphire-r9290x-4096-131212-1.html

thanks!


----------



## postoffice

After my unlock ROM flash, gpuz shows the correct shaders, 2816, but the VRAM doesnt show a logical number, instead its 13256321mb.

Also not detected as AMD graphics card, driver wont install.

Hawaii info shows card as unlockable.

Motherboard Asus P68z68 V LE


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorvalth*
> 
> Hi there, I got Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC and from what i see in the Hawaii info it looks like its unlocked:
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
> Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> So I read teh first post but i cant understand which bios should i try first? Asus 290x, posted sapphire tri-x oc 290x in the first post or one techpowerup databes for tri-x oc 290x like this one: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/151774/sapphire-r9290x-4096-131212-1.html
> 
> thanks!


Try to use a 290x bios with the same version numer than your current one, or newer. Use a tri-x or vaporX Bios.


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DougS2K*
> 
> Its working fine on my XFX 290 DD. Im not worried about it not having an idle mode but I guess it wouldnt hurt. Other then that, I set up a custom fan profile and its working great. Running at 1100/1500 with a +25 mV in AB. What benefits would a newer BIOS really have anyways.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *postoffice*
> 
> After my unlock ROM flash, gpuz shows the correct shaders, 2816, but the VRAM doesnt show a logical number, instead its 13256321mb.
> 
> Also not detected as AMD graphics card, driver wont install.
> 
> Hawaii info shows card as unlockable.
> 
> Motherboard Asus P68z68 V LE


I had same exact problem as you and I have an Asus P8Z68-V Pro. I was able to get the Sapphire Tri-X 290x from the first post to work. The actual BIOS shows in techpower up as a 290 BIOS.


----------



## postoffice

I flashed a saphire bios that caused my setup to completely stop posting. Had to remove all components and reseat the ram 20times to revive it. The only error i would get is with no gpu no ram. With ram i would get no post.

I dont really want to try the saphire bios again. I updated my asus mb bios and now i get a black screen because of the b1 b0 id mismatch.

I am going to deem unsuccessful due to my asus p68z68 v le motherboard. Not worth a 7% increase in performance.


----------



## DougS2K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *postoffice*
> 
> I flashed a saphire bios that caused my setup to completely stop posting. Had to remove all components and reseat the ram 20times to revive it. The only error i would get is with no gpu no ram. With ram i would get no post.
> 
> I dont really want to try the saphire bios again. I updated my asus mb bios and now i get a black screen because of the b1 b0 id mismatch.
> 
> I am going to deem unsuccessful due to my asus p68z68 v le motherboard. Not worth a 7% increase in performance.


Did you try the PT1T bios on the first page of this thread? It seems to work for almost everyone.


----------



## Spongeboy5040

Is there anyway to custom edit 290X bios?


----------



## starjammer

Just a question, guys. Whenever I use the ASUS Bios, the card runs initially fine, and even runs benches no problem. But after a day or two it starts to crash (black screen) when I put it under load, namely when running benchmarks or watching HD videos. Also, the fans never speed up when I run these apps. However, when I use an ATI Bios from techpowerup, it runs fine even under load. I currently use a Seasonic X-1250 PSU. My question is, is this something that can be solved by better cooling, like if I water cool the GPU? Or should I really just stick to the ATI bios?


----------



## postoffice

Do You have the xfx 290 dd 290A-EDFD?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DougS2K*
> 
> Did you try the PT1T bios on the first page of this thread? It seems to work for almost everyone.


I did, before and after flashing my motherboard.

Before flashing motherboard: Could flash B1 B0 id mismatch rom. Would not get black screen. Shaders would unlock, Vram incorrect. Driver not detect AMD GPU.

After flashing my asus P8z68 MB from the 2011 bios, to the 2013 bios: If i flash a 290x rom that mismatch the B1 B0 ID, i get black screen. P1T1 with B1 ID, fixes black screen but still Vram shows incorrect. Shaders do unlock to 2816


----------



## AsiJu

Succesful unlock of Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC:





























used the "SapphireTri-X290X.zip" BIOS from first post, thank you!

PS: the Hawaii Info shot is also after flashing, so the device ID may be inaccurate.

EDIT: will add shots of benchmarks before / after soon.


----------



## CroAtTheTop

Sadly if I understood properly, my Sapphire Vapor-X R290 is locked right?

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroAtTheTop*
> 
> Sadly if I understood properly, my Sapphire Vapor-X R290 is locked right?
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
> Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


Yes, that is locked.


----------



## breenemeister

Mine flashed and it works fine in games and what not. However for the last few days, when I go to unlock my PC, the screen is black. The monitor light is on showing that it's receiving a signal, but I get nothing on the screen at all. I can connect to my machine with Teamviewer and for the first couple of times, that would cause the monitor to work again. That doesn't work anymore and I have to restart. No problems with gaming however. I'm guessing this is some of the "black screen" 290X problems. I've switched back to the 290 BIOS to see if that resolves the problem.


----------



## CroAryan

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: FA000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8080005 RD2: 00000000

Is this locked? Its a XFX 290 DD. Thank you!!


----------



## postoffice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> Mine flashed and it works fine in games and what not. However for the last few days, when I go to unlock my PC, the screen is black. The monitor light is on showing that it's receiving a signal, but I get nothing on the screen at all. I can connect to my machine with Teamviewer and for the first couple of times, that would cause the monitor to work again. That doesn't work anymore and I have to restart. No problems with gaming however. I'm guessing this is some of the "black screen" 290X problems. I've switched back to the 290 BIOS to see if that resolves the problem.


My 290 does this with stock rom. I have to ctrl alt del, then cancel to get the screen to turn back on..... yea its stupid but i dont feel like RMA card because of a simple issue. Screen also flashes black when i power on projector... Also, in the windows the computer and projector are switched... not sure how to fix that problem either.

Nvidia does have its advantages. However i am currently happy with the first amd card i've ever owned.


----------



## joanrova

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

THIS CARD CAN UNLOCK ?

car is sapphire vapor x r9 290. Memory hynix.
if unlockable , which bios will be put in a 290x ? would have to be a vapor x ?


----------



## Performer81

Yes it can. Look for a 290X vaporX Bios with the same id or newer.


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> Yes it can. Look for a 290X vaporX Bios with the same id or newer.


The only one that worked for my Vapor X 290 was the one in the first post here: Downoad Sapphire Trix290X.zip


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *postoffice*
> 
> My 290 does this with stock rom. I have to ctrl alt del, then cancel to get the screen to turn back on..... yea its stupid but i dont feel like RMA card because of a simple issue. Screen also flashes black when i power on projector... Also, in the windows the computer and projector are switched... not sure how to fix that problem either.
> 
> Nvidia does have its advantages. However i am currently happy with the first amd card i've ever owned.


I'm thinking now that it's not the flashed card in my case now. It did the same thing with the stock 290 BIOS. I have to connect to my PC with Teamviewer from from phone and log off my account. Then when I go back in, the desktop has crashed or something and I'm defaulted to a different background. I've also been having random hard shutdowns every few days. I haven't been able to track down the problem despite my best efforts. Event viewer is cryptic and I'm tired of chasing my tail. I just did an in place refresh of Windows 8.1. So, I'll be re-installing all of my apps for the next couple of days and I'll see how it goes. Good luck on yours.


----------



## MrKZ

If i buy the Sapphire R9 290 Tri X now, there are still chances to get one that can unlock?
I've read somewhere else that the newer R9 290 chips are fully locked, but i see that people here are still unlocking new cards so I don't know what to think







.
(Don't get me wrong, I won't buy the R9 290 just cause it MIGHT unlock, the card is a beast anyway and in my country its 100+$ cheaper than gtx970 and 290x so i might buy it or wait for R9 380/x).
Thanks


----------



## joanrova

eureka !!! unlocked card, for now it works fine. I installed this bios because my card is the vapor x r9 290

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/161499/sapphire-r9290x-4096-140416.html


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joanrova*
> 
> eureka !!! unlocked card, for now it works fine. I installed this bios because my card is the vapor x r9 290
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/161499/sapphire-r9290x-4096-140416.html


Congrats. Mine wouldn't work with that BIOS. The flash took, but it was jacked up in Windows.


----------



## Akaelae

Having issues getting the software to work, any ideas on what I'm doing wrong? I'm using windows 10 and I'm running the programs under administrator if it's any help.


----------



## Jens87

Got this:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

as I read not possible?^^


----------



## zhorax

Took less than 5 minutes to unlock my XFX r9 290 Core Edition using this guide, awesome!


----------



## zhorax

What more than a double confirmation do you need?
Quote:


> If the numbers don't look like either one of these, then your card is locked. Any results other than the results below means your card is locked.


----------



## gtz

My PowerColor TurboDuo R9 290 unlocked!!! I bought this card in Oct. 2014 from Newegg, I never looked into unlocking it becuase it was newer. I had to use the PT1T BIOS, it works flawlessly. Only problem my card temp idles at 50 (normal fan speed, 40 100%), it does not downclock. Max temps stressed are nearly identical 65 290 @ 100% fan speed and 69 290X @ 100% fan speed. Will try other BIOS, but I the PT1T worked best. 3DMark11 score jumped almost 1000points.


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> My PowerColor TurboDuo R9 290 unlocked!!! I bought this card in Oct. 2014 from Newegg, I never looked into unlocking it becuase it was newer. I had to use the PT1T BIOS, it works flawlessly. Only problem my card temp idles at 50 (normal fan speed, 40 100%), it does not downclock. Max temps stressed are nearly identical 65 290 @ 100% fan speed and 69 290X @ 100% fan speed. Will try other BIOS, but I the PT1T worked best. 3DMark11 score jumped almost 1000points.


If the card hast the new pcb the bios from the 290X PCS+ from first page should work also.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> If the card hast the new pcb the bios from the 290X PCS+ from first page should work also.


I shall try shortly.

Edit: Did not work.


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> I'm thinking now that it's not the flashed card in my case now. It did the same thing with the stock 290 BIOS. I have to connect to my PC with Teamviewer from from phone and log off my account. Then when I go back in, the desktop has crashed or something and I'm defaulted to a different background. I've also been having random hard shutdowns every few days. I haven't been able to track down the problem despite my best efforts. Event viewer is cryptic and I'm tired of chasing my tail. I just did an in place refresh of Windows 8.1. So, I'll be re-installing all of my apps for the next couple of days and I'll see how it goes. Good luck on yours.


Scratch that. Windows reinstall didn't fix the problem with the black screen. I'm back on the original 290 BIOS and still have the problem. I just disabled ULPS in Afterburner. Let's see if that takes care of it. If not, maybe, I'll RMA.....again. I wonder if this one went back for this problem, but it doesn't show on testing because it only happens at idle when there's no activity on the PC.


----------



## just wondering

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> The only one that worked for my Vapor X 290 was the one in the first post here: Downoad Sapphire Trix290X.zip


Wow I have the same card, what differences did you notice in benchmarking? Did you overclock also afterwards to push the card further?


----------



## just wondering

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joanrova*
> 
> eureka !!! unlocked card, for now it works fine. I installed this bios because my card is the vapor x r9 290
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/161499/sapphire-r9290x-4096-140416.html


Did you run any benchmarks afterwards and did you overclock also? Is it still working fine?


----------



## just wondering

If, the bios does not take or crashes my card, how do I flash it back? Do I put in another card into my main pcie slot, then put messed up card in another pcie slot then flash it back?


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just wondering*
> 
> If, the bios does not take or crashes my card, how do I flash it back? Do I put in another card into my main pcie slot, then put messed up card in another pcie slot then flash it back?


All 290's have a bios switch, switch it to the working one. Then you can flash the bad bios with the good one.

There is a guide on the first page of this thread.


----------



## just wondering

Brilliant , ty for that


----------



## just wondering

When i execute the Hawaiinfo12 file , i click run and it says "bad address" ?

But before i click that , the info is already filled in as follows :-

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

when i run the memoryinfo it shows Hynix ram.

But i am guessing my card is locked ? Or am i wrong ?!?!


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just wondering*
> 
> When i execute the Hawaiinfo12 file , i click run and it says "bad address" ?
> 
> But before i click that , the info is already filled in as follows :-
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> when i run the memoryinfo it shows Hynix ram.
> 
> But i am guessing my card is locked ? Or am i wrong ?!?!


Your code matches that it can unlock, my card only unlocks with the PT1T BIOS. It works great but it idles at 40-50 degrees becuase it does not downclock.


----------



## kcuestag

Adapter #2 is a 290X. Adapter #1 is supposed tobe a 290X as well, but I believe it's a 290 as it sits at 947MHz Clock by default and has 160 TMUs. Is it unlockable?


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> 
> 
> Adapter #2 is a 290X. Adapter #1 is supposed tobe a 290X as well, but I believe it's a 290 as it sits at 947MHz Clock by default and has 160 TMUs. Is it unlockable?


Hmmm, it might be a 290. A 290 stock clock is 947 while the 290x is 1000. But both codes could be for both 290/290x from what I have read. Where did you get your 290x with the lower stock clock?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> Hmmm, it might be a 290. A 290 stock clock is 947 while the 290x is 1000. But both codes could be for both 290/290x from what I have read. Where did you get your 290x with the lower stock clock?


I got it from a friend, it has a green label with "AMD Radeon R9 290X" in the back.

And P/N: 102C6710101 000001

Should I try to flash it to a 290X?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> 
> 
> Adapter #2 is a 290X. Adapter #1 is supposed tobe a 290X as well, but I believe it's a 290 as it sits at 947MHz Clock by default and has 160 TMUs. Is it unlockable?


The codes indicate it should unlock, but I'm not sure HawaiiInfo reads correctly with Crossfire (although that may have been fixed).


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just wondering*
> 
> When i execute the Hawaiinfo12 file , i click run and it says "bad address" ?
> 
> But before i click that , the info is already filled in as follows :-
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> when i run the memoryinfo it shows Hynix ram.
> 
> But i am guessing my card is locked ? Or am i wrong ?!?!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> Your code matches that it can unlock, my card only unlocks with the PT1T BIOS. It works great but it idles at 40-50 degrees becuase it does not downclock.


F801 means locked, not unlocked.


----------



## kcuestag

Flashed to the ASUS.rom BIOS on the first page, and booted without a problem, now it looks like a 290X:



I guess I need to stress it on games to make sure it's stable. Weird that it had a 290 BIOS, it's labeled as a 290X on the PCB, maybe someone put a 290 BIOS on it by accident in the past.


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just wondering*
> 
> Wow I have the same card, what differences did you notice in benchmarking? Did you overclock also afterwards to push the card further?


At stock with the 290 BIOS which was 1030 core/ 1400 mem, FPS in Unigine Valley 1080P Extreme benchmark was 60.3. After flashing to the 290X BIOS which was 1040 core/ 1300 mem, FPS on the same benchmark was 61.5. So, not much difference at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just wondering*
> 
> Did you run any benchmarks afterwards and did you overclock also? Is it still working fine?


I haven't overclocked much, but I did run it at Core 1120/ Mem 1300 and got a score of 63.9 FPS.


----------



## akhilv1

Well, something seems to be going on, my second card in crossfire has an unlocked amount of cores detected, and the order doesn't matter. If I test them individually, both show up as 290s, and the two cards are identical except for the Hawaii Info dump.


----------



## just wondering

Oh no , my hopes where dashed ! but hey one of those things.

Thank you all for your replies to my questions









All the best the Happy Unlocking !


----------



## kcuestag

Woke up to find GPU's were at 100% fan speed and no signal on the monitor. I had to shut down and then it worked again.

So it looks like the card is not stable with 290X BIOS? Weird, I played a few hours of Battlefield 4 last night.


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Woke up to find GPU's were at 100% fan speed and no signal on the monitor. I had to shut down and then it worked again.
> 
> So it looks like the card is not stable with 290X BIOS? Weird, I played a few hours of Battlefield 4 last night.


Hey man, I think we used to talk about overclocking 6970s a few years ago. My card is acting up as well, but I don't think it has anything to do with flashing it, because I went back to the 290 BIOS and it still happens. If it sits idle too long, I lose monitor output and can't get it back. I disabled ULPS, but that didn't fix it. This card is an RMA replacement, so I think it's a dud that someone else sent back. Like yours, it works fine gaming. There are no problems until you let it sit idle.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> Hey man, I think we used to talk about overclocking 6970s a few years ago. My card is acting up as well, but I don't think it has anything to do with flashing it, because I went back to the 290 BIOS and it still happens. If it sits idle too long, I lose monitor output and can't get it back. I disabled ULPS, but that didn't fix it. This card is an RMA replacement, so I think it's a dud that someone else sent back. Like yours, it works fine gaming. There are no problems until you let it sit idle.


Same issue, I can't do anything now, as soon as Windows kicks in, it crashed and loses signal, and goes into crazy mode with 100% fan speed.

I am returning it to get a replacement, I think this may have been a returned card like yours.


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Same issue, I can't do anything now, as soon as Windows kicks in, it crashed and loses signal, and goes into crazy mode with 100% fan speed.
> 
> I am returning it to get a replacement, I think this may have been a returned card like yours.


I'll probably wait a while before RMAing my card again. I don't feel like doing without for another 2 weeks right now. I may try leaving a web page up or something to keep it moving.


----------



## dual109

Hi,

I have RMA'd my GTX980 and and while waiting for it to return thought I might tweak my Sapphire 290 Tri X which I purchased about 9 months ago so from reading some of the posts in this thread including the original OP this card is un-lockable correct? And if so what bios am I best using?

Been trolling the Nividia forums for sometime so apologies if question has been answered here 100 times.

Thanks


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Woke up to find GPU's were at 100% fan speed and no signal on the monitor. I had to shut down and then it worked again.
> 
> So it looks like the card is not stable with 290X BIOS? Weird, I played a few hours of Battlefield 4 last night.


Which driver version? Mine used to do that sometimes, but the newer drivers (and disabling ULPS) seems to have fixed it.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Which driver version? Mine used to do that sometimes, but the newer drivers (and disabling ULPS) seems to have fixed it.


14.12 Omega. Pretty sure it's the card, I took it out and swapped it for the other 290X I have (Reference Gigabyte 290X) and no issues at all.

Getting it replaced. We'll see if I can get another reference (As I plan on watercooling them both).


----------



## pwnz

I have successfully unlocked my Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X OC (what a name).

I used the Sapphire Tri-X R9 290X ROM that's linked in the opening post. An original Vapor-X R9 290X-BIOS didn't work. Had BSODs or driver failures with that.

The Unigine scores are from runs with the same clock speeds for GPU and VRAM (1030/1400), only difference is the original BIOS on the left and the Tri-X R9 290X-BIOS on the right.

It's also running stable with 1100/1500. I am a happy man tonight


----------



## Harry604

i bought a 290x oc windforce on craigslist

i checked on the buyers computer and it showed 2816 shaders

i get home and check and it says 2560 shaders

i ran hawaiinfo and it says 8010005

the number on the pcb says gv-r929xoc-4gd

but i run the serial and it comes up as gv-r929oc-gd


----------



## AfricanHalo

Just wondering if an r9 290 tri-x 4 gb ddr5 can be flashed to an r9 290x ?


----------



## juhzuri

Manufacturer: Gigabyte
Model: 290 Windforce
Product: GV-R929WF3-4GD
Revision: 1
Memory Vendor: Elpdia
Hawaii Info v1.2 output:
Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1458:2289
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Locked.


----------



## nexxusty

Some of you people are seriously pathetic. "Is it unlockable?" READ!!! Try it. You'll be less stupid.

If I were answering you I'd tell you its locked even if it wasn't. People like this don't deserve to be babied.


----------



## Ized

Has anyone benchmarked different BIOSs with the same clockspeeds and noticed a difference?

For example last year I ended up getting 5333ish in Firestrike Extreme on a regular _non_ X R9 290 BIOS vs 4800 on most other BIOSs. Sadly I have lost that BIOS file and everything I try now seems to be at a big chunk slower (even 290X BIOSs).

Pretty frustrating.

Mine is a coil whining reference card from Powercolor.


----------



## Xickle

One of my cards in crossfire doesn't have the right numbers for a 290x flash, but would I be able to flash a different bios from a 290(non-x) to it? Preferably from ASUS, so I can use their software correctly.

I hope the question still fits into this thread, and somebody can point me into the right direction.

EDIT: The graphics cards are both XFX R9 290 core edition (reference/stock)


----------



## akhilv1

Depends on whether or not your card uses the same layout in terms of power design, if you have a stock card, it should work, but if not, I would make sure the specs are identical.


----------



## Xickle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akhilv1*
> 
> Depends on whether or not your card uses the same layout in terms of power design, if you have a stock card, it should work, but if not, I would make sure the specs are identical.


Yes, they're both XFX R9 290 core edition, which is the reference/stock type. But their numbers in the "memory checker tool" are just different enough that one of them doesn't match the numbers on the first thread post, and the other does.


----------



## akhilv1

It might just work. I don't have a stock card to test a different vendors bios on it, but if it's a reference card, you should be able to flash a reference Asus bios on it.


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xickle*
> 
> One of my cards in crossfire doesn't have the right numbers for a 290x flash, but would I be able to flash a different bios from a 290(non-x) to it? Preferably from ASUS, so I can use their software correctly.
> 
> I hope the question still fits into this thread, and somebody can point me into the right direction.


If it is a reference based card you can. You just need to be prepared to re-flash from a dos based boot disk if you have issues (not hard).

I have noticed that the more desirable brands seem to ship their BIOSs with lower voltages set, that can cause glitches and crashes if you don't have a great chip like mine.

I recommend you do a benchmark before and after so you don't drop any performance (Perhaps different memory timings and such?).


----------



## Nebulous

Hey guyz, picked up a VisionTek 290 via swap. 1st: loud as hell







,

Next:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8800005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8200005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Looks like I won't get that cookie does it?


----------



## jforce321

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1462:3081
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

is this good to unlock?


----------



## moorhen2

Needs to look like this to be "unlockable", you should read the OP's first page, gives all the advice you need.









http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture33_1.jpg.html


----------



## Nebulous

Yup confirmed. No joy


----------



## Takkunl

So i recently bought a Gigabyte R9 290 Windforce OC edition and decided to take the plunge into flashing my card! Everything went pretty smoothly actually and it seems my card is working fine!

I do have the black screen during post however and i'm not sure wether or not this is a problem. The card shows up as having 2816 shader units, so that's good, but the screen stays black until Windows 8 is logging in my account! It seems that it is switching to the Intel IGP during boot and doesn't switch to my R9 290(x) until it is finished booting..

This seems to be the only problem as performance is great, no stability issues and it's seems to be working fine in R9 290x mode! For the record, i have a Gigabyte GV-R9290OC-4GD and i used the GV-R929XOC-4GD ROM to flash my card!


----------



## Performer81

YOu can mod the bios with a hex editor and change the bios id from 67B0 back to 67B1, then there should be a screen at boot. Had the same issue.


----------



## Danuzz21

Hello my name is Danut I tried to unlock r9 290 with the bios found on you website i didn't managed and now when I put my video card in UEFI motherboard does not post exemple Gigabyte 990FXA ud5 and my firend Asus M5a99fx pro r2.0. I have saved the original bios flashed same result with the uefi motherboards in my old platform skt 1366 I have no problem the graphic card is working just fine can you help me in these case ?


----------



## Akaelae

So I take this isn't unlockable?

RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akaelae*
> 
> So I take this isn't unlockable?
> 
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


You are correct.


----------



## ITDevNL

To be sure i get this correct with

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0470
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

You can unlock it with a hex editor ?

Can you explaine more ?


----------



## ranemstsage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITDevNL*
> 
> To be sure i get this correct with
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0470
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> You can unlock it with a hex editor ?
> 
> Can you explaine more ?


does not work and i understand why now, it's a matter of which gpus you get the ones that can be unlocked are 290x gpus. I misunderstood this, however i understand it now.


----------



## ranemstsage

after realizing i needed the pt1t bios because i kept getting a black screen and not loading with my card unlocked. finally got it to work


----------



## ITDevNL

Can you explain me how you did it? I want a unlock version 2


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranemstsage*
> 
> does not work and i understand why now, it's a matter of which gpus you get the ones that can be unlocked are 290x gpus. I misunderstood this, however i understand it now.


What are you talking about lol. R9 290s are the unlockable cards but only ones from the first few bacthes. They were unlockable from a 290 to a 290x. 290xs don't unlock because there isn't anything to unlock lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITDevNL*
> 
> Can you explain me how you did it? I want a unlock version 2


Your card is not unlockable to a 290x sorry.


----------



## ranemstsage

No what i said is i have 2 290s one unlocks the other doesn't what i meant is the reason the 290 gpu with wrong numbers doesn't unlock is strictly because it is an actual 290 gpu while the other is a 290x gpu. Also I got mine end of last year from new egg, and like i said one unlocked the other did not. So check your facts on that.


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranemstsage*
> 
> No what i said is i have 2 290s one unlocks the other doesn't what i meant is the reason the 290 gpu with wrong numbers doesn't unlock is strictly because it is an actual 290 gpu while the other is a 290x gpu. Also I got mine end of last year from new egg, and like i said one unlocked the other did not. So check your facts on that.


Still doesn't make any sense...


----------



## ranemstsage

What doesn't make sense my memory was
Compatible adapters detected: 2
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000

For the one I flashed. It was correct, So i tried now the initial bios didn't work so i had to use the modified bios pt1t and it worked with my shaders unlocked.

if you want me to reflash original bios and show you gpuz screens i can.


----------



## majk3l

I got this R9 290 Tri-X. According to FAQ it is locked :



But Is it really? Or should I try to unlock it anyway? (they don't stop asking, don't they) :-D

Will also check another retail Tri-X very soon and post you a result.


----------



## ranemstsage

that is locked,


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranemstsage*
> 
> No what i said is i have 2 290s one unlocks the other doesn't what i meant is the reason the 290 gpu with wrong numbers doesn't unlock is strictly because it is an actual 290 gpu while the other is a 290x gpu. Also I got mine end of last year from new egg, and like i said one unlocked the other did not. So check your facts on that.


Okay yes your semi correct, a 290 and a 290x have the same GPU its just like with a processor. What they do is when the GPU dies are tested for 290x/295x2 if one has issues they solder off some shaders (hard lock) to correct the issues and test again as a 290, if it passes as a 290 then it goes on a card and ships to you if not it is trashed. Now in the case of the "Unlock-able Cards" what happened was that the manufactures were hit with a huge need for r9 290s without yet having enough "soldered bad chips" to fill demand. However to fill the void they had they just said screw it just skip the solder and send out the chips with a bios lock to make them a 290. This bios lock bios lock broken however the results of such is an unknown as the chip didn't necessarily pass the tests needed to become a full fledged 290x. However by production week 13 they had accumulated enough locked chips to meet the demand and not need to take this shortcut anymore resulting in no more unlock able cards.

If you just got a card that can be unlocked from new egg then that means that specific card somehow got left on the shelf since release until you got it luckily. The odds of that happening are very very low especially with the mining craze but I guess it could happen so gratz on that luck.


----------



## ranemstsage

it is an xfx dd, only issue is the computer doesn't like the bios. It will run at 290x however it would probably be better if i had a xfx 290x dd bios modded like the pt1t bios. I don't know how to do that. I just know it get's cranky. However the full shaders unlocked using the pt1t it ran good though Afterburner and GPU Tweak would freak out when I tried to up the voltage a bit, since the base voltage i didn't think was enough.


----------



## d875j

What about these are these unlockable?

Compatible adapters detected: 2
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 148C:2342
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000
Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:046C
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

It's very confusing to find if unlockable or not.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

It's really not... look on page one, and if your information does not look EXACTLY like what is shown for unlockable cards, then it is not unlockable.









On a positive note.... looks like one of yours is unlockable!!


----------



## d875j

Sweet
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> It's really not... look on page one, and if your information does not look EXACTLY like what is shown for unlockable cards, then it is not unlockable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a positive note.... looks like one of yours is unlockable!!


Sweet i'm guessing first right?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Yezzir'


----------



## d875j

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Yezzir'


Alright thanks.


----------



## ranemstsage

Just remember you may need to use the DT1T bios, as the motherboards don't like to recognize them being as 290x, at least mine didn't.


----------



## Xplic1T

Newegg - PowerColor R9 290 im guessing is locked right ?

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 148C:2343
Memory config: 0x500031A9 Samsung
RA1: F9000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## Maikel1309NL

i'm wondering the r9 290 that are not unlockable

day got sum extra solder in the factory rite?
this connection make it impossible to unlock

so is it possible to remove this soder if i disassemble it and where can i find it?


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maikel1309NL*
> 
> i'm wondering the r9 290 that are not unlockable
> 
> day got sum extra solder in the factory rite?
> this connection make it impossible to unlock
> 
> so is it possible to remove this soder if i disassemble it and where can i find it?


Yes the shaders are soldered off. Umm unless you have million plus dollar machines that can do microscopic soldering removal then no. Its solder inside of the GPUs lanes no you can't remove it lol. Its the same thing Intel does with CPUs. Your quad core CPU didn't start as a quad core it started as a 8+ core and didn't work with 8 so the chip is soldered to remove the other cores until it works as a 6 core or 4 core ect.


----------



## Maikel1309NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlocc*
> 
> Yes the shaders are soldered off. Umm unless you have million plus dollar machines that can do microscopic soldering removal then no. Its solder inside of the GPUs lanes no you can't remove it lol. Its the same thing Intel does with CPUs. Your quad core CPU didn't start as a quad core it started as a 8+ core and didn't work with 8 so the chip is soldered to remove the other cores until it works as a 6 core or 4 core ect.


thanks for the info


----------



## majk3l

I just got my hands on another Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X. Also locked :-/
Quote:


> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
> Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## Bima Sylirian

I have a locked PowerColor Radeon R9 290 card here


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1787:2343
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000



Just wanna ask whether is it okay or not to Flash the Bios?
I didn't expect the card will turn in to Radeon R9 290X, just wanna get the voltage because some R9 290X (specifically, the one from PowerColor) operates at lower voltage, thus consuming less power.


----------



## Forceman

Why not just undervolt it with Afterburner?


----------



## Bima Sylirian

I am planning to undervolt it even further using Bios with lower voltage and MSI afterburner, especially on idle.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlocc*
> 
> Yes the shaders are soldered off. Umm unless you have million plus dollar machines that can do microscopic soldering removal then no. Its solder inside of the GPUs lanes no you can't remove it lol. Its the same thing Intel does with CPUs. Your quad core CPU didn't start as a quad core it started as a 8+ core and didn't work with 8 so the chip is soldered to remove the other cores until it works as a 6 core or 4 core ect.


Errr...
There is no soldering involved.

The shaders are disabled through eFuses.
They can be turned on or off through the ASIC registers.

On permanently locked parts the fuses are simply set to read only state (instead of read & write).
The first byte (in F8010005) defines if the fuses are configurable (0:0 WriteDis).

If the byte has been set there is no way to overwrite it without some special tools.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Errr...
> There is no soldering involved.
> 
> The shaders are disabled through eFuses.
> They can be turned on or off through the ASIC registers.
> 
> On permanently locked parts the fuses are simply set to read only state (instead of read & write).
> The first byte (in F8010005) defines if the fuses are configurable (0:0 WriteDis).
> 
> If the byte has been set there is no way to overwrite it without some special tools.


Hmm I thought they soldered them off good to know thanks







.

At any rate the answer to his question is still the same its not unlockable with any reasonable means it would most likely cost more to unlock then to just buy a 290x.


----------



## loetifant

Hi,
I successfully flashed my PCS+ 290 which I got yesterday with the PT1T BIOS.
But now I have problems with the driver, which says he hasnt found the driver or I get a bluescreen with ...07E Code.
I also cannot open CCC.
I tried 14.12 and the latest beta driver.
Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Performer81

That bios doesnt work, try the 290X PCS+ Bios from first page.


----------



## xobust

I flashed my 290 to 290x and kept that bios on the second slot for later use.

Now when i switch to the 290x the computer is stuck before post.
Maybe i updated my motherboard bios and the new one doesn't like the x bios.

Can i re flash the x bios using the method in the first post and if so with what bios?

My specs: xfx 290 (reference) and a msi z68a-gd65 g3


----------



## loetifant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> That bios doesnt work, try the 290X PCS+ Bios from first page.


Well thats the only ROM that worked for me. I tried the PCS+ bios from the first page (quiet and perfomance), all the other PCS+ bios from Techpowerup the ASUS rom from the downloaded files and PT1.
They all give me a blackscreen and I can hear the windows booting sound in the backround.
I also tried the PT1T rom with an edited bios version (i didnt change the value in the brackets) that matches my backup 290 rom.

Should I try the Sapphire BIOS from the first page?
Or should I update my mainboard bios? Currently theres a beta version which enables the 3.7 Ghz Turbo on my Xeon.

Specs:
Intel Xeon 1230 V3 , 8GB DDR3-1600 , Powercolor R9 290 PCS+,Gigabyte H87M-D3H, Beqiuet E9 580W, ASUS Xonar DGX, 4*120mm Lüfter, BitFenix Prodigy M
For flashing I removed the soundcard, and I have an old MSI R1550 (Link) for removing not working ROMs

Thanks for helping me!

More screenshots:


----------



## Performer81

You could try my bios, its the 044 branch for 290X PCS+ modded with the device id of a 290 so that there are no problems with blackscreens at boot etc. With the original bios screen only appeared when windows finished loading and there was a driver installed.
If it doesnt work try a 290x bios with the same branch as you 290 bios and hynix BFR support.
http://filehorst.de/d/bqcJHlnb


----------



## loetifant

Thx I will try this today and make an update.

It might take a while, because I have a small MATX System. Must at first remove fans and so on...


----------



## loetifant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loetifant*
> 
> Thx I will try this today and make an update.
> 
> It might take a while, because I have a small MATX System. Must at first remove fans and so on...


THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!!

This one works excellent, the driver recognized the GPU without Problems.
I also didnt need to remove anything because I was able to boot with the PT1T bios.

Maybe airisom2 should add this to the first page.

UPDATE: Furmark Temps are okay; FPS increased from 131 to 140 FPS (Standard Burn-in test)


----------



## Performer81

Good to hear, glad i could help. If it blackscreens raise the voltage up a bit, the 290x bios has lower default voltage than the 290.


----------



## loetifant

Maybe a stupid question, but what is the 290 PCS+ standard voltage?
Is it correct that they depend on the chip quality?

EDIT: I experience blackscreens, I hope voltage +30mV will help.


----------



## Performer81

With my 290 i had idle 0,984 and with the 290x bios i had 0,96, load voltage is a bit lower too. The ram doesnt seem to like that very much so i upped it 25mv and everything is fine.


----------



## loetifant

Hmm 0,961V seems okay in Idle but I had crashes in BF. I give it another 13mV and try this.

Now: 0,977V Idle and 1,180V Load


----------



## Performer81

Yes my core also doesnt seem to like much over 1060 with +25mv.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

so can't be unlocked?


----------



## Vlad001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> 
> so can't be unlocked?


i think not







my card is same


----------



## Vlad001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Errr...
> There is no soldering involved.
> 
> The shaders are disabled through eFuses.
> They can be turned on or off through the ASIC registers.
> 
> On permanently locked parts the fuses are simply set to read only state (instead of read & write).
> The first byte (in F8010005) defines if the fuses are configurable (0:0 WriteDis).
> 
> If the byte has been set there is no way to overwrite it without some special tools.


What is this special tools dude? How can we change fuses to read & write? Or we cant...?!?!?
Please answer me


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlad001*
> 
> What is this special tools dude? How can we change fuses to read & write? Or we cant...?!?!?
> Please answer me


You can't, once it is locked you can forget about unlocking it.


----------



## andressergio

guys i have a xfx R9 290X max i can take is 1200/1350 using Trixx +200mv on AIR...i would love to do the AIO mod but will go higher on clocks ? Or some volt mod required ?

Thanks im new to AMD just benching

Kind regards
Sergio


----------



## obababoy

Wish I had one that would unlock. I have the Vapor X R9 290:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8800005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Am I absolutely out of luck?


----------



## DefaultX

Who has the factory BIOS PowerColor R9 290 turbo doo , please send it to me


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DefaultX*
> 
> Who has the factory BIOS PowerColor R9 290 turbo doo , please send it to me


What memory do you have? I have the bios for PC R9 290 turbo duo however mine has samsung memory...let me know.


----------



## DefaultX




----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DefaultX*


Okay thanks for the screen shots, from what I seeing you have an unlocked Turboduo r9 290...that has been flashed to a R9 290X PCS+

Are you having issues with it?

I can send you my vbios but mine is a promo sample from HQ I won from them and well as I said it has Samsung memory. Did you flash it to the 290x or did you buy it used and it came that way?


----------



## DefaultX

Well, please send me your bios


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DefaultX*
> 
> Well, please send me your bios


 turboduoroms.zip 194k .zip file


2 roms are there I think they both are the same not bother to test. One for each side of the bios switch. HF.rom is with the switch closest to the front of the case and HB is with the switch closest to the back of the base. Good luck and let me know how it goes.

Remember only flash one side of the switch and boot into windows and test.


----------



## DefaultX

Alas, your BIOS has not approached, Windows not loading


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DefaultX*
> 
> Alas, your BIOS has not approached, Windows not loading


I was guessing it would not due to my card seeming to be unique and having Samsung memory. The tech I spoke with told me my turboduo was most likely an engineering sample since it came from HQ in Taiwan as a promo for winning a Powercolor contest. As it took a bit of work to get it registered for warranty.

What exactly are you trying to do? Flash a 290x to 290 ? If knew exactly what your trying to accomplish I could help you more.


----------



## DefaultX

I'm trying to return the BIOS your video card PowerColor Radeon r9 290 Turboduo


----------



## jus23

Hi guys! Just wondering if anyone here has a newer bios for a Sapphire 290(x) Tri-X card?

My card is a Sapphire 290 Tri-X card with Bios Version 015.044.000.011.000000 and unlockable. I tried almost all of the roms including roms on the Techpowerup Rom Database and nothing works. Just wondering if you guys has a newer version bios so that I can try? Thanks!


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jus23*
> 
> Hi guys! Just wondering if anyone here has a newer bios for a Sapphire 290(x) Tri-X card?
> 
> My card is a Sapphire 290 Tri-X card with Bios Version 015.044.000.011.000000 and unlockable. I tried almost all of the roms including roms on the Techpowerup Rom Database and nothing works. Just wondering if you guys has a newer version bios so that I can try? Thanks!


MAybe your card has some exotic memory. Is it reference design?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jus23*
> 
> Hi guys! Just wondering if anyone here has a newer bios for a Sapphire 290(x) Tri-X card?
> 
> My card is a Sapphire 290 Tri-X card with Bios Version 015.044.000.011.000000 and unlockable. I tried almost all of the roms including roms on the Techpowerup Rom Database and nothing works. Just wondering if you guys has a newer version bios so that I can try? Thanks!


Post the original bios.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jus23*
> 
> Hi guys! Just wondering if anyone here has a newer bios for a Sapphire 290(x) Tri-X card?
> 
> My card is a Sapphire 290 Tri-X card with Bios Version 015.044.000.011.000000 and unlockable. I tried almost all of the roms including roms on the Techpowerup Rom Database and nothing works. Just wondering if you guys has a newer version bios so that I can try? Thanks!


can you post a screen shot of the memory info and hawaii info from the tools?


----------



## jus23

Thanks for the help guys! Here is the infor..


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jus23*
> 
> Hi guys! Just wondering if anyone here has a newer bios for a Sapphire 290(x) Tri-X card?
> 
> My card is a Sapphire 290 Tri-X card with Bios Version 015.044.000.011.000000 and unlockable. I tried almost all of the roms including roms on the Techpowerup Rom Database and nothing works. Just wondering if you guys has a newer version bios so that I can try? Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jus23*
> 
> Thanks for the help guys! Here is the infor..


What bios have you tried? Will help eliminate. It is just a matter of finding a working bios for you.


----------



## jus23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> What bios have you tried? Will help eliminate. It is just a matter of finding a working bios for you.


I've tried all the Sapphire bioses in the 290x rom database and all the roms in the first page. PT1T bios works but won't let me install the driver.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jus23*
> 
> I've tried all the Sapphire bioses in the 290x rom database and all the roms in the first page. PT1T bios works but won't let me install the driver.


Did you try this one? http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/161499/sapphire-r9290x-4096-140416.html


----------



## jus23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Did you try this one? http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/161499/sapphire-r9290x-4096-140416.html


Yupp! I've tried that one as well.

I think I may have found the problem. My motherboard will post as an error if it doesn't detect any gpu on startup. Since flashing roms will only bot when on the windows startup page, this may be causing the problem. I think that's the reason why the PT1T works for me since it's already edited to let you access startup/bios.

I may need to borrow one of my friend's motherboard to justify this. Btw, my system is the Dell xps 8700. So the board is OEM with dell.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jus23*
> 
> Yupp! I've tried that one as well.
> 
> I think I may have found the problem. My motherboard will post as an error if it doesn't detect any gpu on startup. Since flashing roms will only bot when on the windows startup page, this may be causing the problem. I think that's the reason why the PT1T works for me since it's already edited to let you access startup/bios.
> 
> I may need to borrow one of my friend's motherboard to justify this. Btw, my system is the Dell xps 8700. So the board is OEM with dell.


On a different note I am thinking techpowerup does not have all the bios available for search. I just tried to upload my bios through gpuz and it tells me it is in the database but it is not showing anywhere.

Not sure if this applies to you...but I had to go into my bios and set it from peg/pci to pci/peg .


----------



## jus23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> On a different note I am thinking techpowerup does not have all the bios available for search. I just tried to upload my bios through gpuz and it tells me it is in the database but it is not showing anywhere.
> 
> Not sure if this applies to you...but I had to go into my bios and set it from peg/pci to pci/peg .


Unfortunately, that option is not available for my motherboard. Should have assembled my own system than buying this dell crap


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jus23*
> 
> Unfortunately, that option is not available for my motherboard. Should have assembled my own system than buying this dell crap


Well my 290 is in a unique position as it is the only one I can find with Samsung memory, so I can't seem to find any compatible vbios for it.

Can you send me you current bios?


----------



## jus23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Well my 290 is in a unique position as it is the only one I can find with Samsung memory, so I can't seem to find any compatible vbios for it.
> 
> Can you send me you current bios?


Done









Do you guys know or do you have instructions on how to edit the ssid and vid of a rom? I feel that if I can edit the ssid and vid of the Sapphire 290x tri-x rom, it will work for me.


----------



## xobust

My computer boots with the PT1T bios, but i don't like that it is always running on max clock speed and volt.
Is there still no stock 290x bios with modified SSID and vid?


----------



## Draggerlane

Hi I'm not new to the forum but new to this thread. I just upgraded my two old graphics cards from sapphire 6950 toxic editions to two Sapphire R9 290 tri X OC Cards. Now both cards are factory overclocked GPU is set at 1000 Memory is set to 1300 stock. I've done some over clocking with both cards and got it set to GPU 1200 Memory set to 1370 VDDC offset at 143 and Power limit at 50. But mostly I run stock clocks. Ok now my question or I would say my confusion. I have read through this thread as much as I could. But I'm still confused if My cards can be unlocked to a 290X. This is my Hawaii Info from version 1.2 Can some one tell me if these cards can be unlocked or not. Thanks

Compatible adapters detected: 2
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F9000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## jus23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draggerlane*
> 
> Hi I'm not new to the forum but new to this thread. I just upgraded my two old graphics cards from sapphire 6950 toxic editions to two Sapphire R9 290 tri X OC Cards. Now both cards are factory overclocked GPU is set at 1000 Memory is set to 1300 stock. I've done some over clocking with both cards and got it set to GPU 1200 Memory set to 1370 VDDC offset at 143 and Power limit at 50. But mostly I run stock clocks. Ok now my question or I would say my confusion. I have read through this thread as much as I could. But I'm still confused if My cards can be unlocked to a 290X. This is my Hawaii Info from version 1.2 Can some one tell me if these cards can be unlocked or not. Thanks
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 2
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
> Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
> Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F9000005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


looks like your cards are locked


----------



## SpeedyVT

MSI Gaming 290 w/ 4GB stably unlocks to the MSI Gaming 290x w/ 4GB.

I had a problem with a corrupt firmware on my initial card, and working amazing now after flashing.


----------



## gyigyo

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

XFX 290 1.1 there is really no way to unlock it!!??


----------



## zombieno7

Does anyone know if this is possible through Linux? I've been trying to use Wine, but haven't had much luck. Are there native Linux tools to read if the card is locked?


----------



## WinterWarz

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

It matches the numbers in the OP, I have the Vapor-X R9 290. Which bios do I flash?


----------



## Performer81

try this:

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/161499/sapphire-r9290x-4096-140416.html


----------



## WinterWarz

I flashed the R9 290x Vapor-X bios, although it booted the computer wouldn't pick up the card at all, it was running really slow too.

I tried the PT1 and PT1T which led to blue screen's and when it did boot, it was the same as the Vapor-X bios.

I'm back to stock rom for now and everything is working fine again. Are there any other Bios that I could try?


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterWarz*
> 
> I flashed the R9 290x Vapor-X bios, although it booted the computer wouldn't pick up the card at all, it was running really slow too.
> 
> I tried the PT1 and PT1T which led to blue screen's and when it did boot, it was the same as the Vapor-X bios.
> 
> I'm back to stock rom for now and everything is working fine again. Are there any other Bios that I could try?


Go to the first post, unhide the "Other R9 290X ROMs" and try the Sapphire TRI-X290X.zip. It is different from the one available on techpower up last I checked. I think that someone has edited it to show a 290 device ID. That was the only one that worked on my Vapor-X 290. I'm back at stock at the moment, but it does work. Some of this does depend upon your mobo as well. Some of them, like mine, are picky about booting mismatched device IDs and VGA BIOS.


----------



## WinterWarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> Go to the first post, unhide the "Other R9 290X ROMs" and try the Sapphire TRI-X290X.zip. It is different from the one available on techpower up last I checked. I think that someone has edited it to show a 290 device ID. That was the only one that worked on my Vapor-X 290. I'm back at stock at the moment, but it does work. Some of this does depend upon your mobo as well. Some of them, like mine, are picky about booting mismatched device IDs and VGA BIOS.


Thanks for your help, I flashed the Sapphire TRI-X290X bios and it worked.

My furmark score went from 4085 to 5081, 68 FPS to 84 FPS and the temps rose by 5 degrees which I am okay with. I will test some games later and see if it has improved.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I have a 390 coming Monday.... Gonna see if it's unlockable..... If anything, I'll throw the 390x bios on it for the clocks


----------



## zombieno7

...okay if no one knows if this is possible on Linux, what is the worst that can happen from just attempting a flash?


----------



## Unknownm

Can a R9 290 be flashed to a r9 390?


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Can a R9 290 be flashed to a r9 390?


Probably no.
At least not by stock R9 390 BIOS:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1560231/r9-390x-bios-leaked-on-web/10#post_24057692


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Probably no.
> At least not by stock R9 390 BIOS:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1560231/r9-390x-bios-leaked-on-web/10#post_24057692


Yeah it can...however it requires bios modifications. Can see more over at guru3d It is a work in progress link is here http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=400050


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Yeah it can...however it requires bios modifications.


No, because R9 290 wasn't changed to R9 390 by this BIOS. It's still R9 290, performing strangely with alien BIOS.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> No, because R9 290 wasn't changed to R9 390 by this BIOS. It's still R9 290, performing strangely with alien BIOS.


The answer is still yes...as the question was could a 290/290x be flashed to a 390/390x and yes they can. How they behave is another matter. It does work. Once again see the thread I posted over at guru3d.


----------



## adamdbz

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Reference 290 Sapphire

Is it unlock-able?


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamdbz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> 
> Is it unlock-able?


All the info you need is in the OP,but :

Doesn't seem like it is..


----------



## adamdbz

I know
I tried it when i got the card 2nd hand a few months ago.

and it didn't work.

I thought maybe by some kind of magic it changed..

Thank you.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamdbz*
> 
> I know
> I tried it when i got the card 2nd hand a few months ago.
> 
> and it didn't work.
> 
> I thought maybe by some kind of magic it changed..
> 
> Thank you.


Np


----------



## hanaxxaru

hi, i just got asus r9 290 reference for 150 dollar.. seeing through this thread and it looks like my card is unlockable.. done flashing the 290x bios and it works perfectly.. really stable..


----------



## adamdbz

What is the best bios to use on my locked 290 reference Sapphire?

I want uefi support.

Thank you.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamdbz*
> 
> What is the best bios to use on my locked 290 reference Sapphire?
> 
> I want uefi support.


I'm not even sure there are any reference PCB UEFI 290X parts.

What memory ICs is your 290X equipped with?


----------



## adamdbz

I have a 290

And its locked I checked.. It cant be unlocked.

I don't want to unlock it.


----------



## Blameless

It's still useful to know what memory ICs your part has, as some of the newer firmwares are missing support for some brands.


----------



## adamdbz

Is this what your looking for?

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamdbz*
> 
> 
> Is this what your looking for?


Yes, Hynix.


----------



## adamdbz

Good..

So do you have a recommendation?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamdbz*
> 
> I want uefi support.


Did some searching and this looks like the best bet, courtesy of The Stilt: http://www.overclock.net/t/1551358/r9-290-uefi-reference-bios#post_23805301


----------



## adamdbz

I actually found it by myself but i thought maybe there is a newer version..

Thank you for your time.


----------



## SPLWF

My Reference Sapphire reads this:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

So it's unlockable to 290x?

EDIT, nevermind, it's not unlockable


----------



## slmarker

Is mine unlockable. its confusing to me.
Thank you
Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000


----------



## slmarker

I believe it is. so wish me luck.


----------



## supernhothuky

I have a Gigabyte R9 290 OC.
Its hawaii info detail:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1458:228F
Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

It looks like unclockable. But i'm wondering about my Gigabyte card. It has 2 bios with Silent Mode on the right side and Performance mode on the left side. So in the AMD R9 290x ref design, Silent mode is on the left side and Uber mode (Perf mode) is on opposite side. Please inform me which side should i have switch on my card to begin unclock it? 

Thanks!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supernhothuky*
> 
> It looks like unclockable. But i'm wondering about my Gigabyte card. It has 2 bios with Silent Mode on the right side and Performance mode on the left side. So in the AMD R9 290x ref design, Silent mode is on the left side and Uber mode (Perf mode) is on opposite side. Please inform me which side should i have switch on my card to begin unclock it?


If you wish to keep switch position for quiet / uber like how GigaByte do it you can,







.

If you wish to do switch position for quiet / uber like how AMD do it you can,







.

It does not matter which position you flash whichever bios,







.


----------



## Vokadae

This reference sapphire I got r9 290 is definitely not unlockable.
but it had an interesting reading nonetheless.

I wonder what F8100005 counts as.

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8100005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## ajw7989

i just purchased an xfx 290 blackedition and I am wondering if anyone happens to have a nore up to date bios of the 290x by xfx. i just looked at my hawaii info and its unlockable


----------



## Redzilla500

So, I got this:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8800005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8080005 RD2: 00000000

I'm guessing that means it's locked? Do you have to have a 8000005 in there somewhere? What do 8800005 and 8080005 mean? Is it possible to "downgrade" to an 8000005 BIOS? Sorry for all the questions, I'm kind of confused.

Edit: It's a Sapphire Vapor X OC 290 if that is relevant.


----------



## MrKZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redzilla500*
> 
> So, I got this:
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8800005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8080005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> I'm guessing that means it's locked? Do you have to have a 8000005 in there somewhere? What do 8800005 and 8080005 mean? Is it possible to "downgrade" to an 8000005 BIOS? Sorry for all the questions, I'm kind of confused.
> 
> Edit: It's a Sapphire Vapor X OC 290 if that is relevant.


As far as I know, anything else than

Code:



Code:


RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

or

Code:



Code:


RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000

means your card is locked. So I guess it doesn't matter if you get weird values. If its not like those two, it won't unlock.


----------



## Redzilla500

Bummer, ah well, It's still a good card. Thanks for the help.


----------



## mus1mus

There are still new cards that are unlockable?

hmmm


----------



## ajw7989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> There are still new cards that are unlockable?
> 
> hmmm


Apparently got the XFX 290 black edition from newegg a few days ago and it matches the unlock parameters. Its not really old stock since the firmware is higher than the 2014 ones on the database. Here it the reading from hawaii info:

Code:



Code:


Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajw7989*
> 
> Apparently got the XFX 290 black edition from newegg a few days ago and it matches the unlock parameters. Its not really old stock since the firmware is higher than the 2014 ones on the database. Here it the reading from hawaii info:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000


Very nice mate. You're in for a real treat eh?

Congrats. Which bios did you flash into it?


----------



## ajw7989

None any recommendations. I was hoping for a newer bios for XFX the last one is over 1.5 years old.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajw7989*
> 
> None any recommendations. I was hoping for a newer bios for XFX the last one is over 1.5 years old.


Well, if you are into OC'ing, the PT3 (linked in the OP) is a very good BIOS and should be safer when coupled with Trixx. You can't max out it's advantages on air or water anyway. But you will lack Power Saving feats of the manufacturer BIOS.

You can also try Stilt's MLU Builds with a bit improved memory timings. While keeping the power schemes. Or,

Since you are into the latest BIOS, the leaked XFX 390X BIOS which has been tweaked to work with the 200 series cards might work for you.

All of them are searchable on this forum. Can't link them to you as I am on mobile.







Just flip the BIOS switch to any of the positions when flashing. And keep the other one stock to avoid Black Screens and No Post boots.


----------



## ajw7989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, if you are into OC'ing, the PT3 (linked in the OP) is a very good BIOS and should be safer when coupled with Trixx. You can't max out it's advantages on air or water anyway. But you will lack Power Saving feats of the manufacturer BIOS.
> 
> You can also try Stilt's MLU Builds with a bit improved memory timings. While keeping the power schemes. Or,
> 
> Since you are into the latest BIOS, the leaked XFX 390X BIOS which has been tweaked to work with the 200 series cards might work for you.
> 
> All of them are searchable on this forum. Can't link them to you as I am on mobile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just flip the BIOS switch to any of the positions when flashing. And keep the other one stock to avoid Black Screens and No Post boots.


Thanks for your help I did my research and saw all the different bios available just was not sure which was best suited for me.


----------



## tx12

Hello all.
I've just posted updated version of hawaiinfo, cuinfo to the separate thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1567179/

This time tool tries to speak human language and will directly tell whether the card is unlockable or no.
Also, experimental support of Tonga and Fiji is added.


----------



## bobloadmire

Is there anyway to use the 390x BIOS on our unlockable 290s?

see this thread for what I'm talking about. http://www.overclock.net/t/1564219/r9-390x-modified-bios-for-r9-290-290x-now-supporting-290x-lightning


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobloadmire*
> 
> Is there anyway to use the 390x BIOS on our unlockable 290s?


I'm not sure about that. Should be the same as with "normal" 290X.
Still, flashing 390 BIOS to 290 is somewhat useless. Any performance boost is gained from different clock / memory settings, and all of these could be edited right in 290's original BIOS.
390 BIOS won't make 290 to 390 since the difference is locked in chip's revision in PCI configuration space.


----------



## bobloadmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> I'm not sure about that. Should be the same as with "normal" 290X.
> Still, flashing 390 BIOS to 290 is somewhat useless. Any performance boost is gained from different clock / memory settings, and all of these could be edited right in 290's original BIOS.
> 390 BIOS won't make 290 to 390 since the difference is locked in chip's revision in PCI configuration space.


I'm thinking more along the lines of driver enhancements. A lot of times AMD will only enhance newer versions to help differtiate them, because otherwise the hardware is nearly identical


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobloadmire*
> 
> Is there anyway to use the 390x BIOS on our unlockable 290s?
> 
> see this thread for what I'm talking about. http://www.overclock.net/t/1564219/r9-390x-modified-bios-for-r9-290-290x-now-supporting-290x-lightning


That thread already shown you how.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> I'm not sure about that. Should be the same as with "normal" 290X.
> Still, flashing 390 BIOS to 290 is somewhat useless. Any performance boost is gained from different clock / memory settings, and all of these could be edited right in 290's original BIOS.
> 390 BIOS won't make 290 to 390 since the difference is locked in chip's revision in PCI configuration space.


Technically, you can't turn a 4GB card into an 8GB card by BIOS flashing. But everything else is identical but Memory Timings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobloadmire*
> 
> I'm thinking more along the lines of driver enhancements. A lot of times AMD will only enhance newer versions to help differtiate them, because otherwise the hardware is nearly identical


CCC 15.7 already gave the 200 series cards some boost. Any gains from the 300 series BIOS is miniscule compared to the driver given enhancement actually.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Don't fer gawds sake flash a 8gb bios to a 4gb card .... You will brick it . Can easily be reflashed to unbrick it


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobloadmire*
> 
> I'm thinking more along the lines of driver enhancements. A lot of times AMD will only enhance newer versions to help differtiate them, because otherwise the hardware is nearly identical


390's BIOS inside 290 won't make the driver think its 390 now. Difference is in Rev ID and you can't change it by using 390's BIOS. That's the main point why 390 BIOS is useless in 290.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

hello i bough a used reference r9 290 off of some kid on kijiji...and it is black screening ,stuttering and artifacting....i used hawaii info and this comes up...Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000.....is there a way to flash a new bios onto this card and can someone help me with the process...or is there anyone who knows how to fix my card without having to flash it?

i have tried lots of different fixes on this gpu....tried latest 3 drivers from amd,tried to force constant voltage and disable ulps,overclocked ,underclocked,i tried turning the 2d clocks up on asus gpu tweak,.....im kinda a newb at this kinda stuff...and this is my first amd card it has all been nvidea card for me up untill this point..i know how to do a clean install of drivers and i have done this every time i load a new driver...i have tried drivers without installing ccc and raptyr....PLEASE HELP ME ANYONE


----------



## tx12

If a used card is artifacting it could be simply broken.
I don't think you need to do anything strange to make a working card do its job.
If the card is broken, it couldn't be fixed with drivers, bioses or else.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Bios flash time


----------



## cptnighthawk666

flashed the same bios from gigabyte that was on the card and no black screens or artifacts yet......only using the new bios for about 6 hrs lol


----------



## cptnighthawk666

still have a problem with 2d clocks though....stuttering during crisis 3 cut scenes is pissing me off....might not be the card i m not sure though could also be something im unaware of


----------



## cptnighthawk666

Black screen still*'*


----------



## postoffice

Whats the proper filesize for a 290/x card? All the bios available for download are 128kb. When i dump my own bios for backup, its 256kb. I had created a backup in gpuz that was only 128, and when using hawaiibiosreader.exe, is said invalid checksum.

Perhaps this is the reason i am unable to get a working 290x flash with an unlockable card?


----------



## postoffice

After flashing almost every 290x rom the last one i tried actually worked for my XFX DD 290. The rom that unlocks my card, AND lets the driver install was for a HIS R9 290 IceQ X2. I've never heard of HIS before but for some reason this rom was the only one that works.

Even had to downgrade my Asus P8Z68v-LE motherboard. I had updated it thinking it would help but it created the black screen B0-B1 mismatch in device ID problem. After downgrading, the black screen during post issue went away.

If anyone has an XFX 290 DD, try the HIS R9 290 IceQ X2 roms first. There are alot of roms that match 15.042.003.00000 but only one worked.


----------



## ajw7989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *postoffice*
> 
> After flashing almost every 290x rom the last one i tried actually worked for my XFX DD 290. The rom that unlocks my card, AND lets the driver install was for a HIS R9 290 IceQ X2. I've never heard of HIS before but for some reason this rom was the only one that works.
> 
> Even had to downgrade my Asus P8Z68v-LE motherboard. I had updated it thinking it would help but it created the black screen B0-B1 mismatch in device ID problem. After downgrading, the black screen during post issue went away.
> 
> If anyone has an XFX 290 DD, try the HIS R9 290 IceQ X2 roms first. There are alot of roms that match 15.042.003.00000 but only one worked.


I have an XFX 290 DD. What I had to do was my motherboard did not like the mismatched IDs so it would blackscreen on start (but would flash fine). I just hex edited the ROM file and it works like a charm. All the blackscreen ones now work. I wound up sticking to the MLU rom.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

have my memory downclocked to 4200 for the memory clock in gpu tweak and installed the latest beta drivers i have not black screened yet in two whole days....yay


----------



## chipw00t

I just unlocked my Asus 290 to a 290X using the 015.044.000.010.000000 BIOS. Seems to work. I got about 500 points more in firestrike.


----------



## Unknownm

I unlocked one card out of both. Using the r9 390 BIOS (note this is NON-X bios)

My Unlock Post

Quick run of Valley


----------



## postoffice

What benefit is there in using a 390 rom on a 290 card vs just the 290x unlock? After unlocking my 290 to 290x, i flashed the 390x rom.

Running a 390x rom on my 290 card worked, but i get stuttering and graphical glitches. fps in GTA V benchmark is 3fps higher, generally but it stutters every 3-4 seconds and has minor visual glitches. Could be the drivers.

At this point i am happy with my 290x unlock. After unlock i suggest overclocking as far as it will go for maximum benefit. 390 rom needs more research imo.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *postoffice*
> 
> What benefit is there in using a 390 rom on a 290 card vs just the 290x unlock? After unlocking my 290 to 290x, i flashed the 390x rom.
> 
> Running a 390x rom on my 290 card worked, but i get stuttering and graphical glitches. fps in GTA V benchmark is 3fps higher, generally but it stutters every 3-4 seconds and has minor visual glitches. Could be the drivers.
> 
> At this point i am happy with my 290x unlock. After unlock i suggest overclocking as far as it will go for maximum benefit. 390 rom needs more research imo.


Did you try the BIOS from here?


----------



## YellowBlackGod

There are also the 8GB 290X versions out there. I have mine running at 1060 core stock (which is actually 390X speed) and 1400 Memory. With stock Voltage i run the Card at 1110/1520. The new driver offers everything the 390X has to offer. I see no practical reason or any point in flashing or manipulating my GPU: Even the Gaming Evolved app can't define what kind of a GPU I have: It detects 290X/390X. So similar are these things. That's why I always said: The late 8GB 290X models are practically 390X cards.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YellowBlackGod*
> 
> There are also the 8GB 290X versions out there. I have mine running at 1060 core stock (which is actually 390X speed) and 1400 Memory. With stock Voltage i run the Card at 1110/1520. The new driver *offers everything the 390X has to offer*. I see no practical reason or any point in flashing or manipulating my GPU: Even the Gaming Evolved app can't define what kind of a GPU I have: It detects 290X/390X. So similar are these things. That's why I always said: The late 8GB 290X models are practically 390X cards.


Not entirely true....

There are some additional BIOS tweaks to power mamagement, memory timings, and some slightly better overclockability involved, but for the most part, yes, the 8GB 290X is as close to a 390X as you are going to get....

Though I would like to you see your graphics scores on FireStrike say at maybe, 1150/1500?.

My 390 runs at 1170/1700 daily on 50+mv









It'd be hard to claim that the 290X 8GB is "the same" card if it can't pull numbers like that.....


----------



## akatsuki9999

Hi guys there is my result : ( MSI R9 290 )

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1462:3081
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

Can i flash it whit a stock r9 290x bios ?
Thx in advance.


----------



## YellowBlackGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Not entirely true....
> 
> There are some additional BIOS tweaks to power mamagement, memory timings, and some slightly better overclockability involved, but for the most part, yes, the 8GB 290X is as close to a 390X as you are going to get....
> 
> Though I would like to you see your graphics scores on FireStrike say at maybe, 1150/1500?.
> 
> My 390 runs at 1170/1700 daily on 50+mv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be hard to claim that the 290X 8GB is "the same" card if it can't pull numbers like that.....


The only big difference is the Memory speed Start. 1500MHz wheareas many 290X start at 1250 MHz.. Core clocks are more or less similar. I do not intend to exceed the stock voltage overclock for the moment, but if i can run stable 1110/1520 with stock volts, then I am sure I can squeeze more if i tweak the volts. After all I am already in native 390X speed and the performance is equal to this of a gtx 980. I can reach an +120 MHz overclock for memory, this is pretty good and shows great potential. I have played with the idea in changing my card with a 390X but some reasons kept me back: 1) I was already 1/2 in native 390X speeds (core clock at 1060 MHz stock), 2) More money for practically zero difference and 3) i like too much the Vapor-X Style of Sapphire. Of course if I bought a new card I would most likely go for a 390X but if I would find an 8GB 290X for a better price I would go for that. Also the new drivers make the card perform like a champ released yesterday.

But I agree at the end. Both are great cards and have shown to be a better long term value for money than GTX "equals".


----------



## Wicz

I have a, probably stupid, question.

I've just flashed my GV-R929OC-4GD using a Gigabyte R9 290X bios and it has succesfully unlocked!! Yay!!

My question is, can I now flash the other half of the bios with the switch in the other position ( nearest the back of the card where the video connectors are, or is there no point?

I ask because I have flashed in uber mode ( Gigabyte calls this silent mode) and in this mode the fan stays silent until the gpu gets to a certain temp, and the other position for the switch ( Gigabyte calls this performance mode ) has a more dynamic fan.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wicz*
> 
> I have a, probably stupid, question.
> 
> I've just flashed my GV-R929OC-4GD using a Gigabyte R9 290X bios and it has succesfully unlocked!! Yay!!
> 
> My question is, can I now flash the other half of the bios with the switch in the other position ( nearest the back of the card where the video connectors are, or is there no point?
> 
> I ask because I have flashed in uber mode ( Gigabyte calls this silent mode) and in this mode the fan stays silent until the gpu gets to a certain temp, and the other position for the switch ( Gigabyte calls this performance mode ) has a more dynamic fan.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes, you can. But I gotta say that you should flash it with a bios not known to any issues for your card. Bios post should be good, etc.

So you can have the joy of trying out different BIOSes.

You can flash a BIOS on different positions while inside ATIflash. Just flip the switch and flash you go.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Not entirely true....
> 
> There are some additional BIOS tweaks to power mamagement, memory timings, and some slightly better overclockability involved, but for the most part, yes, the 8GB 290X is as close to a 390X as you are going to get....
> 
> Though I would like to you see your graphics scores on FireStrike say at maybe, 1150/1500?.
> 
> My 390 runs at 1170/1700 daily on 50+mv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be hard to claim that the 290X 8GB is "the same" card if it can't pull numbers like that.....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YellowBlackGod*
> 
> The only big difference is the Memory speed Start. 1500MHz wheareas many 290X start at 1250 MHz.. Core clocks are more or less similar. I do not intend to exceed the stock voltage overclock for the moment, but if i can run stable 1110/1520 with stock volts, then I am sure I can squeeze more if i tweak the volts. After all I am already in native 390X speed and the performance is equal to this of a gtx 980. I can reach an +120 MHz overclock for memory, this is pretty good and shows great potential. I have played with the idea in changing my card with a 390X but some reasons kept me back: 1) I was already 1/2 in native 390X speeds (core clock at 1060 MHz stock), 2) More money for practically zero difference and 3) i like too much the Vapor-X Style of Sapphire. Of course if I bought a new card I would most likely go for a 390X but if I would find an 8GB 290X for a better price I would go for that. Also the new drivers make the card perform like a champ released yesterday.
> 
> But I agree at the end. Both are great cards and have shown to be a better long term value for money than GTX "equals".


I gotta say, you guys should try out that 3XXX Bios.

I can see improvements in performance and temps for one.

Clock to clock, I believe a 2XXX can stay within the 3XXX cards.


----------



## postoffice

I am beginning to wonder if the coolers on these cards were designed to be bad, in order for 390 cards to be marketed as an upgrade. VRM1 temps are absolutely out of control.

Replaced the GPU paste on my XFX DD. GPU temp has quite a bit of thermal headroom at 1100mhz. VRM1 temp sits around 90-105C. As VRM heats up, the card begins to artifact and be unstable. (unigine benchmark.) I can usually make it through a benchmark, on coldboot when everything is ambient temp, but running temps are just crazy.


----------



## serg06

Hey guys, upgrade should work for me but doesn't. I have an XFX R9 290 dual dissipation.



Flashing works, I restart computer, then it makes a few strange beeps ("1 long beep and 2 short beep：Graphic card error") and it doesn't start. If I flash to backup it works again.

I have tried ROM that comes with files, and a few random XFX R9 290X ROMs.

Any ideas why it doesn't work?



Spoiler: Pic when updating BIOS


----------



## supernhothuky

How to fix black screen step by step after unclock? Who can help me? i did with the guide at first page but it didn's work. Thank!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supernhothuky*
> 
> How to fix black screen step by step after unclock? Who can help me? i did with the guide at first page but it didn's work. Thank!


Grab the BIOS here.


----------



## serg06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Grab the BIOS here.


That worked for my problem! I just used R9 290 NoMod


----------



## supernhothuky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Grab the BIOS here.


Thank you so much. It worked


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Grab the BIOS here.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supernhothuky*
> 
> Thank you so much. It worked


Glad it worked for you guys.








Enjoy your free upgrades.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

hi i have a problematic gigabyte reference 290 i bought used of of kijiji....200$....lol...i have been experiencing black screen issues and black lines flickering through my screen....i have remedied the issues with a slight under clock of the memory...from 1200-1050...it seems to have cured my blackscreening issues and flickering for the time being but i still have instability during cutscenes in video games 2d clock or something...idk....but anyway is there a guru on ocn that can help me with this problematic gpu?...so far using winflash i have updated the bios 3 or 4 times and i have tried a bunch or drivers for this thing....tried to tweak every setting i can get my greasy hands on...disabled upls in afterburner, constant voltage,turned my 2d clock to 420,ect ect....please someone skilled save my computer...haha...but seriously help would be well appreciated....here is all the info i can gather on my card


----------



## fr0gin

HI,

I have done as much reading of this thread as possible. Does anyone know where we are at with this...

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: FC000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

I want to flash more because i am having issues and sapphire are not being helpful









I look forward to someone's reply.

Cheers


----------



## bjornvt

hy guys,i did some research to flash my R9 290 into a 290x
i found the cuinfo,and here is what result i get

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

my card is a sapphire trui x.does this mean that i am not able to flash into a 290x?im not a wizz in programming and etc,so hope someone here can help me out.

thx in advance


----------



## MrKZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjornvt*
> 
> hy guys,i did some research to flash my R9 290 into a 290x
> i found the cuinfo,and here is what result i get
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
> DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> 40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
> 
> my card is a sapphire trui x.does this mean that i am not able to flash into a 290x?im not a wizz in programming and etc,so hope someone here can help me out.
> 
> thx in advance


Yep, it's locked.
If its not *EXACTLY*

Code:



Code:


RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

Or

Code:



Code:


RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000

then it won't unlock. It's as simple as that.


----------



## kukuified

hi. I managed to flash my sapphire tri x 290 unlocked to 290x using the trix bios on the first page.

once in awhile I will encounter black screen. is it a bad flash or due to other factors?


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kukuified*
> 
> hi. I managed to flash my sapphire tri x 290 unlocked to 290x using the trix bios on the first page.
> 
> once in awhile I will encounter black screen. is it a bad flash or due to other factors?


Try to unlock your default bios using atomtool from this thread


----------



## allindaze

Seeing as how I CANNOT unlock my XFX 290 DD... Is there anything useful I can accomplish by flashing a different bios or am I pretty much just spinning my wheels trying to tweak it through flashing?


----------



## postoffice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allindaze*
> 
> Seeing as how I CANNOT unlock my XFX 290 DD... Is there anything useful I can accomplish by flashing a different bios or am I pretty much just spinning my wheels trying to tweak it through flashing?


I have same card as you. Tried literally every bios for 290x. The last one i tried worked.

Pretty sure it was this one
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/148742/his-r9290x-4096-130930.html

If not that one, it was this one:
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/159116/his-r9290x-4096-140320.html

Let me know if they work for your card as they did mine!


----------



## b3nder

hello! I have a 290 r9 reference but the codes are as follows:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
PCI Adapter # 1 ID: 1002: 67B1 - 1002: 0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8100005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

can you unblock it with a bios r9 290x? thank you


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3nder*
> 
> hello! I have a 290 r9 reference but the codes are as follows:
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> PCI Adapter # 1 ID: 1002: 67B1 - 1002: 0B00
> Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8100005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> can you unblock it with a bios r9 290x? thank you


the answers you are looking for are a couple of posts up. The answer is no though. You cannot unlock your card.


----------



## Quackmatic

Ker-ching! MSi R9 290, GAMING 4G edition, for £150 off eBay.


----------



## Jass11

Hi,

I have buy a Sapphire dual-X r9 290, i am unlucky for flash to 290X, i have restore my rom.

Its not possible?

Hawaii info :
Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E289
Memory config: 0x500061AA Samsung
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8100005 RD2: 00000000

MémoryInfo:
Samsung / K4G20325FS


----------



## WCooling

Hello, forum users.

I have got a problem with my rig. I had tried to flash my sapphire R9 290 4GB (factory oced) Vapor-x edition..
I have some problems with it before i flashed it.. Pictures and photos had a sort or brown layer on it..
When using an nvidia gpu this problem wont happen, these pictures and photos looks crystal clear..

I also have a problem (dont know how to best discribe it) but it looks like a sort of screen tearing, but it only happens in the horizontal line of the monitor..
Mostly it happend in the game farming simulator 15.
The third problem is, when i cold boot my system and put the screen on on the first time i get a weird errored color pattern on my monitor.. It happend about 2-3 seconds and then its gone and the normal boot screens pops up.

I already tried new drivers, but this wouldnt solve these problems.. So i though lets find an updated bios and try it to flash..

If have got that bios from here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/looking-for-sapphire-radeon-r9-290-vapor-x-4gb-bios.201873/

I use winflash to flash it and it went fine.. But when i rebooted the card didnt react anymore. I have only touched the legency bios one, didnt mess with the uefi one (because i thought the problem would be in the legacy bios)

But the problem for now, when i put this card in my system it just wont boot with another card connected in the primairy pci-e slot.. Also using the IGPU wont fix this problem.
So without this working i cant reflash this card back to its stock settings..

Currently iam using these components:

Core i5 2500K
16GB 1600mhz DDR3 memory
MSI Z68A GD65 G3 LGA1155 motherboard. (not the latest bios) (dont want to mess it this moment, because i have important data on this computer)
Be quiet! Dark power pro 10 gold class 750 watt power supply..

I found this to unbrick the card:

Put the stock rom on your bootable USB drive.
Get a spare card, and throw it in the primary PCIe slot in your computer.
Put your 290 in another slot, with it switched to the faulty bios.
Put your video cables on your backup card and boot from your USB drive
Type this in: atiflash.exe -i
This will show you what adapter number your card is. It should say Hawaii, along with the card you're using to boot.
Whatever your adapter number is, remember it because you'll need it for the following command
Now, type in atiflash.exe -f -p x stockrom.rom
x will be the adapter number of your card.
Give it about 5sec. reboot your computer, switch your 290 back to primary, and you should be good.

The problem is that the system wont boot with the spare primairy gpu and bad card in the second slot.. So because of this i cant do really nothing.


----------



## Gumbi

Hey guys, from what I can tell, this means my GPU is unlockable? I have a 290 Vapor X chip... it'll be awesome if it's overclockable, as it doesn't clock as well as my last 290 Vapor X! Here is a screenie,



I'm going to use a 290X Vapor X BIOS too, I presume that's OK?

Thanks!


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gumbi*
> 
> Hey guys, from what I can tell, this means my GPU is unlockable? I have a 290 Vapor X chip... it'll be awesome if it's overclockable, as it doesn't clock as well as my last 290 Vapor X! Here is a screenie,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to use a 290X Vapor X BIOS too, I presume that's OK?
> 
> Thanks!


Yup it seems like it's unlockable, i would say just go ahead and try the 290x-Vapor X bios.


----------



## Gumbi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Yup it seems like it's unlockable, i would say just go ahead and try the 290x-Vapor X bios.


Cool. I tried a 290x VaporX OC BIOS, but no joy, it seems my PC boots (keyboard lights up) but no video signal. Switched to my UEFI BIOS (using BIOS switch) and back to normal







will try fixing my broken BIOS before trying again with another BIOS









Any Vapor X owners care to chime in on a BIOS that worked with their chips?


----------



## AlC0

Hi!

Is it possible to unlock my card? And if not, do any of you know if the ASUS bios is likely to work on my card? I am asking because I am about to watercool it, and I would love som extra volts for OC. And if the card doesn't unlock, will it be bricked, or do I simply not get any more cores/performace?

I have a MSI R9-290 Gaming card 4G
Serial number: 602-V308-07SB1405076532

These are my reading from Hawaii info v1.2:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1462:3081
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F9000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jakes21

Hello all,

I have a XFX 290 AENFC I checked the thread prior to flashing my card. I used Hawaii v1.2.
I got these numbers which according to the thread said I had an unlockable card
Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000

I used Asus rom Number 015.039.000.006.003515 and followed the instructions in the youtube video 



 and everything worked out great.

Here's a before pic in GPU-Z


Here's the after


I'm happy to answer any questions I can about the flashing but I'm a bit of a noob when it comes to using different Bios'


----------



## Pixelninjah

Do I get hot cocoa or warm milk?


----------



## mus1mus

You can't unlock that. Simple as that.


----------



## Toxsick

Did anyone unlock a ASUS Radeon R9 290 R9290-4GD5 4GB to 290x? i checked the first post, but Asus wasnt even in there..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121807&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-Video%20Cards%20-%20AMD/ATI-_-ASUS-_-14121807&cm_sp=&AID=10440897&PID=7044210&SID=


----------



## Nassenoff

Hey Guys,

I have been shuffling through this topic hoping to see that my *EDIT: XFX card R9 290*could be flashed to 290X.

*EDIT: disregard this*
According to Hawaiinfo the card is unlockable, but so far I have only found posts concluding that the Sapphire can't be flashed.
Or it can, but it doesn't have any improvement.

Is this still the case or have anybody managed to get a successfull flash on an Sapphire card?*
EDIT: Again XFX*

Hawaiinfo on my card:


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nassenoff*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have been shuffling through this topic hoping to see that my Sapphire R9 290 could be flashed to 290X.
> According to Hawaiinfo the card is unlockable, but so far I have only found posts concluding that the Sapphire can't be flashed.
> Or it can, but it doesn't have any improvement.
> 
> Is this still the case or have anybody managed to get a successfull flash on an Sapphire card?
> 
> Hawaiinfo on my card:


You can unlock it. Why not?

You might need to check for your self after flashing goes successful, if the improvements can be seen.

Be careful with the bios to flash. Some of them do nasty stuff. It would be good to have a baseline in both performance, overclocking and stability. Stock 290X bios is a good one to start with. PT bioses for some giggles.


----------



## Nassenoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You can unlock it. Why not?
> 
> You might need to check for your self after flashing goes successful, if the improvements can be seen.
> 
> Be careful with the bios to flash. Some of them do nasty stuff. It would be good to have a baseline in both performance, overclocking and stability. Stock 290X bios is a good one to start with. PT bioses for some giggles.


Well, on the earlier posts no one with a Sapphire card saw any improvement and the were discussing if the Sapphire had an hardware configuration that physically disabled the CU cores.
Would be nice to have someone state that it actually worked before I tried.

Anyhow, I have a BIOS version 015.039.000.007.003523, so should I maybe try a 015.039.000.007.003526 or 015.039.000.007.003525?

Edit: Just noticed that GPU-Z states "Subvendor" XFX Pine Group? Why?
*EDIT again: Cause I'm a dumbass, GPU-Z was right I have a XFX card*


----------



## mus1mus

Well, you did flash an XFX bios into your card for one.









Actually, I have a powercolor flashed with a 290X bios. Fully unlocked but sees no improvement in Firestrike. But that may be due to flashing the card with a 390X bios.

Same thing with my Sapphire 290 (locked) when flashed with the 390 bios.

But it (unlocked card) also scores better on other benchmarks. In GPU-PI, card flashed as a 290X is a whole minute ahead of my good scoring 290 that is also locked. So there must be something going on.

Came to think of it, I am actually trying it out with a 290X bios. I can post results for you today.


----------



## Nassenoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You can unlock it. Why not?
> 
> You might need to check for your self after flashing goes successful, if the improvements can be seen.
> 
> Be careful with the bios to flash. Some of them do nasty stuff. It would be good to have a baseline in both performance, overclocking and stability. Stock 290X bios is a good one to start with. PT bioses for some giggles.


Hi Guys,

Well i have tried a Sapphire 290X bios, the card unlocks but I think there might have been some truth to the discussion regarding the CU been disable physically or they could be unstable on my card.
Shaders and Texture fillrate are updated in GPU-Z but the benchmarks are still the same.
The BIOS were a Sapphire 290X BIOS.

Both setup on 1000/1250 Mhz with the fan spinning higher than normal to avoid thermal throttling, keeping the GPU temp at least 10 degrees below thermal throttle limit.

*EDIT: Found out afterwards that I have an XFX card, not Sapphire. So tests are done on a XFX card with Sapphire 290X BIOS*.

I don't see any performance improvement:


----------



## mus1mus

It's kind of what I am seeing on graphics tests. Though I have to say it's not at all a one and done tale.

My GPU-PI Scores increase with an unlocked bios. By about a couple minutes from my record on a 290.
Passmark also shows a lot of gap on same clocks from the base 290.

I am going to do some tests today so,.....

By the way,

Looking at my previous scores.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/10481203/3dm11/10168925/3dm11/10133618


----------



## Nassenoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's kind of what I am seeing on graphics tests. Though I have to say it's not at all a one and done tale.
> 
> My GPU-PI Scores increase with an unlocked bios. By about a couple minutes from my record on a 290.
> Passmark also shows a lot of gap on same clocks from the base 290.
> 
> I am going to do some tests today so,.....
> 
> By the way,
> 
> Looking at my previous scores.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/10481203/3dm11/10168925/3dm11/10133618


Hi,

The 290 has the highest score? But you are running a different CPU?
And the clock speeds for the GPU isn't the same?


----------



## mus1mus

Just note of the graphics score.

The final score is greatly affected by the Physics and Combined. Which are dependent on CPU (intel is stronger or is more optimised for this bench) and CPU clock speed.

Note that the 290 is running a 390 BIOS which is giving significant boost in FPS. Also that is a high scoring 290 for the clock. Memory being Hynix, that OCs to 1700+ MHz. Enough to pull off a score comparble to a higher clocked variant.


----------



## Nassenoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, you did flash an XFX bios into your card for one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I have a powercolor flashed with a 290X bios. Fully unlocked but sees no improvement in Firestrike. But that may be due to flashing the card with a 390X bios.
> 
> Same thing with my Sapphire 290 (locked) when flashed with the 390 bios.
> 
> But it (unlocked card) also scores better on other benchmarks. In GPU-PI, card flashed as a 290X is a whole minute ahead of my good scoring 290 that is also locked. So there must be something going on.
> 
> Came to think of it, I am actually trying it out with a 290X bios. I can post results for you today.


Just to clarify, I did not flash the XFX BIOS, the card had that BIOS by default. I have no idea why.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just note of the graphics score.
> 
> The final score is greatly affected by the Physics and Combined. Which are dependent on CPU (intel is stronger or is more optimised for this bench) and CPU clock speed.
> 
> Note that the 290 is running a 390 BIOS which is giving significant boost in FPS. Also that is a high scoring 290 for the clock. Memory being Hynix, that OCs to 1700+ MHz. Enough to pull off a score comparble to a higher clocked variant.


Ok, I haven't fully read all of your post and also I am a bit of ****** so please bare with me









You have 2 different R9 290, one Power color and one Sapphire?

For the Powercolor with 290X Bios you see no improvement, but with the Sapphire R9 290 with 390 BIOS you see a good improvement?
What kind of Sapphire R9 290 do you have, reference PCB and cooler? (Out of te box I mean)
Could you post the 290 BIOS version and 390 version you have been using?
I believe I have Hynix memory on my as well (I will check later today), but mine can't OC to more than 1450 Mhz. So how did you get it to 1700 Mhz, I haven't seen that on a 290. Was that after or before BIOS change?

Could you run the test with the Sapphire R9 290 and R9 390 BIOS with the same CPU and compare the results?
What about temps and cooling?

Edit:
GPU-Z pictures states Elpida, so I don't have Hynix then.
No point going for the 390 BIOS then?


----------



## fyzzz

Ahem, not seen 1700+ memory clock on a 290? How about 1780mhz?








http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5883857
That was on a stock 290 tri-x bios and no i could not achieve that kind of memory speed on 390 bios, but the 390 bios performed much better in my case.


----------



## Nassenoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Ahem, not seen 1700+ memory clock on a 290? How about 1780mhz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5883857
> That was on a stock 290 tri-x bios and no i could not achieve that kind of memory speed on 390 bios, but the 390 bios performed much better in my case.


Did not say I have seen it all


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nassenoff*
> 
> Just to clarify, I did not flash the XFX BIOS, the card had that BIOS by default. I have no idea why.


Is the card new when you got it? No?
Quote:


> Ok, I haven't fully read all of your post and also I am a bit of ****** so please bare with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have 2 different R9 290, one Power color and one Sapphire?


3,
MSI (hynix memory) - to be RMAed
Powercolor (elpida mem) - unlocked
Sapphire (elpida mem) - locked
Quote:


> For the Powercolor with 290X Bios you see no improvement, but with the Sapphire R9 290 with 390 BIOS you see a good improvement?


Powercolor - small gains after unlocking in firestrike. GPU-PI bench is around a couple minutes better than my MSI (again, the sweetest card that I have. Just shy of fyzz's)

Sapphire and Powercolor show no gains going for 390/X bios. MSI does show some gains for the said bios.

Quote:


> What kind of Sapphire R9 290 do you have, reference PCB and cooler? (Out of te box I mean)


All ref on water (not yet completed though. Can't find me a block) but testing was done on water. Swapping works.
Quote:


> Could you post the 290 BIOS version and 390 version you have been using?


Go pick 390/X INSANITY BIOS for the 290/X.

Quote:


> I believe I have Hynix memory on my as well (I will check later today), but mine can't OC to more than 1450 Mhz. So how did you get it to 1700 Mhz, I haven't seen that on a 290. Was that after or before BIOS change?


Your previous screen shows elpida.

[/quote]
Could you run the test with the Sapphire R9 290 and R9 390 BIOS with the same CPU and compare the results?
What about temps and cooling?[/quote]

Will do that in the next days. Board just died.








Quote:


> Edit:
> GPU-Z pictures states Elpida, so I don't have Hynix then.
> No point going for the 390 BIOS then?


Doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## Nassenoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Is the card new when you got it? No?


Eham, no it wasn't. I had to check the card it is actually an XFX ENF reference cooler. I will change the other posts.
Kinda worried for a moment since I have ordered a waterblock for it
It was advertised as an Sapphire. Probably checked prior to ordering the waterblock, but forgot and just remembered the add when posting here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> MSI (hynix memory) - to be RMAed
> Powercolor (elpida mem) - unlocked
> Sapphire (elpida mem) - locked
> Powercolor - small gains after unlocking in firestrike. GPU-PI bench is around a couple minutes better than my MSI (again, the sweetest card that I have. Just shy of fyzz's)
> 
> Sapphire and Powercolor show no gains going for 390/X bios. MSI does show some gains for the said bios.
> All ref on water (not yet completed though. Can't find me a block) but testing was done on water. Swapping works.
> Go pick 390/X INSANITY BIOS for the 290/X.
> Your previous screen shows elpida.Could you run the test with the Sapphire R9 290 and R9 390 BIOS with the same CPU and compare the results


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Doesn't hurt to try


Thx for the tip, I will check the other thread. But maybe I will try the 290X ASUS or XFX BIOS to check if this has any improvement, i have seen people with XFX cards post with improvements.


----------



## Nassenoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakes21*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I have a XFX 290 AENFC I checked the thread prior to flashing my card. I used Hawaii v1.2.
> I got these numbers which according to the thread said I had an unlockable card
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1043:0466
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> I used Asus rom Number 015.039.000.006.003515 and followed the instructions in the youtube video
> 
> 
> 
> and everything worked out great.
> 
> Here's a before pic in GPU-Z
> 
> 
> Here's the after
> 
> 
> I'm happy to answer any questions I can about the flashing but I'm a bit of a noob when it comes to using different Bios'


Since we have the same card (apperantly), have you benchmark this and checked if there any improvements?


----------



## mconsley93

i already know im prob locked but i dont understand why my numbers are different from everyone elses with the msi r9 290
Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8040005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## 6times7

Hi all, first time post,

Out of 2 Gigabyte R9 290 WF3 OC cards, I've got one in my current rig which comes up as :-

Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 4 (R/W).
Wow! All 4 disabled CUs should be unlockable.

So that will be getting a new BIOS in the not too distant future. ASUS ones seems to be the way to go from what I've read here so far.

The 2nd one is waiting for me to get my act together on a watercooled setup for the two cards in Xfire. However when I was putting the block on it the serial number sticker was peeling off. OCD kicked in, but not knowing what was beneath it I took a photo for future reference, saw a similar model number printed on the PCB and carried on:-


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







During trying to check model numbers etc while researching this thread I happened to check the model number that was revealed:-


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This corresponds to the 290 X version on Gigabytes site.

Anyone else come across this? Looking forward to checking it properly soon.


----------



## dzoniandja

This still work?
Have powercolor pcs+.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6times7*
> 
> Hi all, first time post,
> 
> Out of 2 Gigabyte R9 290 WF3 OC cards, I've got one in my current rig which comes up as :-
> 
> Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
> SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
> SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
> SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
> 40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 4 (R/W).
> Wow! All 4 disabled CUs should be unlockable.
> 
> So that will be getting a new BIOS in the not too distant future. ASUS ones seems to be the way to go from what I've read here so far.
> 
> The 2nd one is waiting for me to get my act together on a watercooled setup for the two cards in Xfire. However when I was putting the block on it the serial number sticker was peeling off. OCD kicked in, but not knowing what was beneath it I took a photo for future reference, saw a similar model number printed on the PCB and carried on:-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During trying to check model numbers etc while researching this thread I happened to check the model number that was revealed:-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This corresponds to the 290 X version on Gigabytes site.
> 
> Anyone else come across this? Looking forward to checking it properly soon.


Nice. You got lucky I guess.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzoniandja*
> 
> This still work?
> Have powercolor pcs+.


yessir.


----------



## dzoniandja

Ty


----------



## fr0gin

So i have been reading this post over the last few months. Granted not all of it, ha. I have a Trix locked 290 (i was sold it as a 290x... Grrr)

I wondered what makes a card "locked" Is there no hacker that has managed to unlock them? Or maybe there has and i haven't found it.

Does anyone know how to add the shaders to a 290 (non-x) can we force unlock it. If not why not?

Thanks Folks


----------



## mus1mus

None. It's within the chip itself.

Buuut, good news is, clock to clock, a 290 is just roughly 10% slower than the X. A good OCing nonX card can easily match it in performance.


----------



## Gumbi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> None. It's within the chip itself.
> 
> Buuut, good news is, clock to clock, a 290 is just roughly 10% slower than the X. A good OCing nonX card can easily match it in performance.


The difference is even less, quite a bit less actually. Generally 3-5% clock for clock.


----------



## fr0gin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gumbi*
> 
> The difference is even less, quite a bit less actually. Generally 3-5% clock for clock.


How about these shaders i keep hearing about. That seems to be what makes the difference on benchamrks.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0gin*
> 
> How about these shaders i keep hearing about. That seems to be what makes the difference on benchamrks.


Only GPUPI for GPU exposes that difference from what I have tested. Gaming-wise, you won't be dissatisfied.

Unless you enjoy benching.

BTW, whatever happened to the seller? You should have demanded for the card you paid for.


----------



## uzishan

This might sound stupid but searching here and there I couldn't find an answer to my question and this is the perfect place. I have an r9 290 tri-x OC and an r9 290 XFX DD. sadly both are F8010005







. Now my question is. Can I flash the lastest tri-x OC bios to both of them?(the 2015 bios i found on techpowerup for tri-x OC mentions only samsung,eplida and autodetect as memory support. both of mine have Hynix memories. Also if not can I flash the DD to the Tri-x OC bios so i can start on equal ground with them for CF?. Cheers and sorry for the semi-offtopic question!


----------



## Nassenoff

Spoiler: Earlier post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nassenoff*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Well i have tried a Sapphire 290X bios, the card unlocks but I think there might have been some truth to the discussion regarding the CU been disable physically or they could be unstable on my card.
> Shaders and Texture fillrate are updated in GPU-Z but the benchmarks are still the same.
> The BIOS were a Sapphire 290X BIOS.
> 
> Both setup on 1000/1250 Mhz with the fan spinning higher than normal to avoid thermal throttling, keeping the GPU temp at least 10 degrees below thermal throttle limit.
> 
> *EDIT: Found out afterwards that I have an XFX card, not Sapphire. So tests are done on a XFX card with Sapphire 290X BIOS*.
> 
> I don't see any performance improvement:






Hi,

I had some bluescreen errors (memory issues) and Fallout 4 testing to do, so thought i would try this again now.
This time I flashed my *XFX* 290 with a XFX 290X BIOS.
Again little improvement in synthetic benchmarks(1-2 FPS on Heaven and Valley), but I had a couple of games in my Steam library that have Benchmarks test available.

R9 290(@1000 Mhz):
Coh 2 46-47 FPS
Metro 2033 47 FPS

R9 290X BIOS:
Coh 2 49-50 FPS
Metro 48-49 FPS

But midway through the Metro 2033 benchmark both my GPU clock/usage and CPU usage drops significantly, this causes the FPS to drop to 15-17 FPS. It last 3-4 seconds.
I believe it was the same with the R9 290 BIOS.

Noticed that 3D mark was on sale, so I did a run on Firestrike.
Didn't have this when I was in the 290 BIOS, so don't have any for comparing:


Spoiler: 3d mark









Spoiler: 3d mark







If this is a actual successful flash and it do works as a 290X, could I try a 390X BIOS later?
I will keep the 290X BIOS and do some gaming.

When the 290 and 290X arrived, the 290 matched the 290X because of better OC ccapabilities (?).
Was the 290X limited by temps or is just a worse overclocker because of the extra CU?


----------



## tiba

Hello guys, first of all sorry about my english, im brazilian and my english is very bad.

i had a XFX 290 (reference) with a 290x BIOS, I bought it this way in a forum

But checking you videos and checking gpu-z, my gpu had a clock to a 290x but shaders still on a 2560... If i try flash again, like first video... i can get 2816 shaders?


----------



## mus1mus

It may be locked.


----------



## Mikolzed

I recently stumbled onto this, wasn't aware up until last night that one could potentially flash his 290 to X levels.

According to initial research, my Sapphire R9 290 Tri-x OC is flashable. The procedure is pretty straightforward and reversible, if it comes to that.

The thing that bugs me though, is the performance gains. Is it just a benchmark increase or is there any meaningful gain when it comes to actual gameplay? A 5fps increase is totally something when it comes to a solid 60fps experience.

I'm sitting on the fence right now, would like an educated nudge if possible.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikolzed*
> 
> I recently stumbled onto this, wasn't aware up until last night that one could potentially flash his 290 to X levels.
> 
> According to initial research, my Sapphire R9 290 Tri-x OC is flashable. The procedure is pretty straightforward and reversible, if it comes to that.
> 
> The thing that bugs me though, is the performance gains. Is it just a benchmark increase or is there any meaningful gain when it comes to actual gameplay? A 5fps increase is totally something when it comes to a solid 60fps experience.
> 
> I'm sitting on the fence right now, would like an educated nudge if possible.


To my understading, the performance diffrence isn't huge, but hey it's something. I would say try to unlock it, basically a free performance increase. But if you want even more performance, look into bios mod your card, you can get som gains there too.


----------



## Mikolzed

Thanks for the prompt reply Fyzzz. I will get on with it as soon as I get home. Got all stuff ready, just have to flip the bios switch. In other news, I won't be fiddling with custom bios releases just yet. I have a feeling that I will mess up and brick


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiba*
> 
> Hello guys, first of all sorry about my english, im brazilian and my english is very bad.
> 
> i had a XFX 290 (reference) with a 290x BIOS, I bought it this way in a forum
> 
> But checking you videos and checking gpu-z, my gpu had a clock to a 290x but shaders still on a 2560... If i try flash again, like first video... i can get 2816 shaders?


Should try to look for a XFX 290X BIOS of the reference design. When I unlocked my MSI Gaming 290 to a 290X I looked for a similar card of the make of the year.

Sometimes your mobo bios doesn't like the missing parameters, but that's why you have dual switches. If you ever need to go into your bios flick the switch.


----------



## Mikolzed

Unfortunatelly, no dice. Flashed successfully, yet the shaders stay at the same value. Reflashed with all existing Trix 290X roms, no change. All I got was black screen up until windows login so I reverted back to stock.

According to the OP my Trix OC 290 is flashable. Guess I lucked out.


----------



## fuibauer

is there a good bios for the Tri-X R9 290X 8G D5?


----------



## madalin3

Hello,

I have a Gigabyte R9 290 Windforce 3x OC on which I tried a bunch of roms but have all sorts of problems.

Imgur - screenshot before unlock
Imgur - screenshot after unlock

Using Bios that unlocked my card, at the first start I get black screen on both displays. After shutting down from the power button and trying again, it boots in to Windows but I see 3 display adapters, my 2 monitors and a generic display adapter which is 640/480. Bonus, I have a second mouse cursor in the top left of the display.
Tried to benchmark Unigine Valley and it was stable, score around 2630 or so in 1920x1080, maxed out. I still get the black screen sometimes when I turn on the PC, the keyboard gets it's lighting profile meaning that Windows loaded, but the image does not appear.
I thought maybe it was a driver issue so I tried DDU but the PC doesn't boot in safemode using the modded Bios.
I also tried to wipe the driver with the bios switch on Stock Bios, switch to the modded Bios and install the driver but in 6 tries I never got to Windows once.

Any advice on what Bios to use next?
What is up with the Device ID? I see r9 290x with both 1002 - 67B1 and 1002 - 67B0.
Should the device ID of the unlocked Bios match the device ID of the stock one?

Thank you very much!


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madalin3*
> 
> I have a Gigabyte R9 290 Windforce 3x OC on which I tried a bunch of roms but have all sorts of problems.


Get latest bios from Gigabyte's website and unlock it using atomtool script from CUINFO thread. That worked fine for my GV-R929OC-GD4, using F5 bios.
Also, you can remove sticker to get 100% unlocked card


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuibauer*
> 
> is there a good bios for the Tri-X R9 290X 8G D5?


What about CUINFO output? If it says that CUs should be unlockable, then you can unlock them using atomtool.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> Get latest bios from Gigabyte's website and unlock it using atomtool script from CUINFO thread. That worked fine for my GV-R929OC-GD4, using F5 bios.
> Also, you can remove sticker to get 100% unlocked card


You probably could just get away with a default 290x bios.


----------



## fuibauer

Thats the CUINFO Output

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 174B:E289
DevID [67B0] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500003AA Elpida
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
44 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.

Wanted to flash a good 390x bios for the 290x with 8gb because it should be the same card =)


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> You probably could just get away with a default 290x bios.


No, 290x has different memory timings and lower gpu voltage, that cause artifacts and blackscreens.


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuibauer*
> 
> Wanted to flash a good 390x bios for the 290x with 8gb because it should be the same card =)


Sry, I forgot that there is no 8gb 290







I thought that you wanted to unlock it to 290x








You can try to flash it to 390x, but it wont make big improvement, the card will be still detected as 290x.


----------



## fuibauer

ok thank you. then ill try to just overclock it =)


----------



## RatusNatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuibauer*
> 
> ok thank you. then ill try to just overclock it =)


Try this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1564219/r9-390x-bios-for-r9-290-290x-now-with-stock-and-modded-voltage-tables

Is there a list of R9 290 cards based on reference PCB?
Having problems here and im about to flash the modded 390 bios on it. I just need some options.

Ive read that Sapphire Tri-X is reference, despite the aftermarket cooler... can anyone confirm this pelase.


----------



## LordKAS

Hi everyone!

I just got second Sappfire 290 Tri-X, was looking how to install it and found out about unlocking.

I found guide controversial (maybe my enlish is too bad), so I decided to check in with my results.

So there is my report for two cards:

Compatible adapters detected: 2
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
RA1: F8800005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Is there something to unlock?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordKAS*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just got second Sappfire 290 Tri-X, was looking how to install it and found out about unlocking.
> 
> I found guide controversial (maybe my enlish is too bad), so I decided to check in with my results.
> 
> So there is my report for two cards:
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 2
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
> Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8800005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> Adapter #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> Is there something to unlock?


Really? People are still asking this?

Figure it out for yourself dude.

Ugh. Sick of what the tech scene has become..."Can you do this for me", "Can you figure this out for me".... READ DUDE.

READ. Its that simple, it really is.


----------



## LordKAS

Quote:


> Rx1 HW lock status:
> Look at the 2 high bytes of Rx1, they should read as FXXX:
> F800.... - no locked units. Anything but F800.... results in presence of disabled cores.


I have no F800 in my report, so I feel presence of disabled cores. But
Quote:


> 4. Non-F800 Rx1 may indicate real ASIC screening information. Please post here your dumps with non-F800 chips.


And there are my dumps (1 is from old card and 2 is from new).

Hawaii.zip 85k .zip file


----------



## 9oolie

hi,
from the first post comes out that it's not possible,
but i would like to be sure, so i ask,
is it possilble to unlock this card (Gigabyte R9 290 OC Windforce OC)?


----------



## petepan23

Hello,

Can you post or tell what bios did you use?


----------



## petepan23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agarabaghi*
> 
> This is what my XFX R9 290 looked like:
> 
> 
> 
> and i was unable to unlock it...


What bios did you use?


----------



## madalin3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> Get latest bios from Gigabyte's website and unlock it using atomtool script from CUINFO thread. That worked fine for my GV-R929OC-GD4, using F5 bios.
> Also, you can remove sticker to get 100% unlocked card


No luck, the PC refuses to boot on the modded bios now, regardless of what I do.
I did benchmarks using this bios in the past, and without making any bios changes since then, the damn thing won't even boot now. Is it possible that the bios chip died or that the bios got corrupted somehow?
I don't have a second GPu at my disposal so I can't overwrite the bios if i can't get it to boot.


----------



## RatusNatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madalin3*
> 
> No luck, the PC refuses to boot on the modded bios now, regardless of what I do.
> I did benchmarks using this bios in the past, and without making any bios changes since then, the damn thing won't even boot now. Is it possible that the bios chip died or that the bios got corrupted somehow?
> I don't have a second GPu at my disposal so I can't overwrite the bios if i can't get it to boot.


Your card have 2 bios.
Move the bios switch, boot, move the switch again(back to old position) with the card ON, flash your bios.
Don't flash the other bios without position 1 bios working.

If it worked before, you must try another bios.


----------



## toix

*toix | HIS R9-290 OC | Unlocked*

Card: HIS Radeon R9 290 IceQ X2 OC
Model ID: H290QMC4GD

290X Bios: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/159116/his-r9290x-4096-140320.html

locked:



unlocked:


----------



## ku4eto

Guys, i just bought 2nd hand Sapphire 290 Tri-x, the CUinfo shows the following:

Bad Address

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

I guess i will stick with it being just 290?


----------



## mus1mus

Yes. If you want more performance, look here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/950_50#post_24781121


----------



## cheapchipower

Hello Guys! I bought an R9-290 3 days ago. After installing it today, I found it already hacked and my PC reads it as an R9-290X. Is this a good thing or not? My problem is, I can't overclock it. Everytime I change the core clock or RAM speed, I always get a black screen and my PC is never able to recover from it. I just unplug the whole PC to restart. Any help or advice will do. Thanks!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapchipower*
> 
> Hello Guys! I bought an R9-290 3 days ago. After installing it today, I found it already hacked and my PC reads it as an R9-290X. Is this a good thing or not? My problem is, I can't overclock it. Everytime I change the core clock or RAM speed, I always get a black screen and my PC is never able to recover from it. I just unplug the whole PC to restart. Any help or advice will do. Thanks!


New or used? How do you know it's 290X? Do you have screenshot of GPU-Z?


----------



## cheapchipower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> New or used? How do you know it's 290X? Do you have screenshot of GPU-Z?


I bought a used one. It was advertised as an R9-290, the seller has 8 units sold, I believe from PC shops upgrading. If not who the hell will own 8 units of this stuff here in Taiwan, bitcoin is not popular here. Anyways, I don't really like it. I wish to return it but still thinking if I should. I wanted a stock R9-290 or 290X but in it's original state. Because I don't know how this thing can last using modified BIOS. It's an MSI reference design. I bought a Gelid Cooler to replace the stock cooler but I'm not doing that yet. Not until I know I can use this card for a year or two. I also do not know how to change BIOS, if it's safe, easy etc... I don't even have the original BIOS that came with the card. What do you think?


----------



## mus1mus

Have you tried the other BIOS position?

Flip that switch and try if it also displays as a 290X.


----------



## cheapchipower

Yes I have. I know there's a switch, uber mode and silent right? It's the same both ways. I was actually surprised when I first hooked it up. I was expecting 947mhz on the core clock and 1250 in RAM, but it was set to 1000mhz core and 1250 RAM on silent mode. Flipping the switch to uber mode don't change anything. still 1ghz and 1250mhz. I really like the performance boost upgrading from an R9-270. But I'm worried that the thing will die in 6 months or less. I'm keeping the 270 for back up if this dies. Since I already brought it up, I wish to have all your opinions guys! I bought this thing for $160. Is it a good buy or should I just return it. The seller gave me 90 days repair warranty, and 7 days return/refund. I'm in the 4th day now. I'm freakin feeling the pressure to decide. I really like it, but a few things I don't because it was hacked by someone else and I don't have it's hacking history. Being in Taiwan and not very good in Chinese, I have my doubts that my seller will understand what I'm ***** moaning about.

If I got a stock card in it's original form, then I will not ***** moan about it. I actually planned to learn the hacking thing so I can do it myself. I got a Gelid cooler bought at the same time as preparation for this hot card. I was really not worried for the price I payed if I kill the card by hacking it. But now in it's current state, I'm no longer excited about it. And really worried how to get this thing in it's original state because I do not have the stock BIOS.


----------



## mus1mus

It might be a 290X from the get go. Unless something in the card clearly indicates it's not. But that is another story. Just return it for another card. It's not worth the trouble if you cannot OC it.

I did the same thing last week. Now, I got 2 new 290Xs that does 1300/1625.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapchipower*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> New or used? How do you know it's 290X? Do you have screenshot of GPU-Z?
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a used one. It was advertised as an R9-290, the seller has 8 units sold, I believe from PC shops upgrading. If not who the hell will own 8 units of this stuff here in Taiwan, bitcoin is not popular here. Anyways, I don't really like it. I wish to return it but still thinking if I should. I wanted a stock R9-290 or 290X but in it's original state. Because I don't know how this thing can last using modified BIOS. It's an MSI reference design. I bought a Gelid Cooler to replace the stock cooler but I'm not doing that yet. Not until I know I can use this card for a year or two. I also do not know how to change BIOS, if it's safe, easy etc... I don't even have the original BIOS that came with the card. What do you think?
Click to expand...

There is a sticker at the back of the card which show whether the card is 290 or 290X. If it show 290X, then the card you have there is not hacked 290.

Did you try increase the voltage?


----------



## cheapchipower

Yes there's a sticker and shows only R9-290. Paying $160 for it, I feel confident or not worried to try flashing another BIOS into it. It does not appear to be hacked hardware wise. I mean, the original warranty stickers are still intact on top of the screws, and the original date purchase was January 2015. I think if I can have the original box and receipt from previous owner, it's still covered by MSI warranty. Only if I can get an original MSI stock R9-290 BIOS, and I will give it a try. I was browsing through this thread and BIOS are no longer available? Do you know another site that keeps stock BIOSes? Sorry for the trouble. I can search for it myself but I'll take your word for this things because u seem to be a nice guy and been doing this long. Well as you can tell, I'm only 4 days old regarding R9-290 experience...


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapchipower*
> 
> Yes there's a sticker and shows only R9-290. Paying $160 for it, I feel confident or not worried to try flashing another BIOS into it. It does not appear to be hacked hardware wise. I mean, the original warranty stickers are still intact on top of the screws, and the original date purchase was January 2015. I think if I can have the original box and receipt from previous owner, it's still covered by MSI warranty. Only if I can get an original MSI stock R9-290 BIOS, and I will give it a try. I was browsing through this thread and BIOS are no longer available? Do you know another site that keeps stock BIOSes? Sorry for the trouble. I can search for it myself but I'll take your word for this things because u seem to be a nice guy and been doing this long. Well as you can tell, I'm only 4 days old regarding R9-290 experience...


Try look over here:-
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=AMD&manufacturer=MSI&model=R9+290&interface=&memType=&memSize=

Make sure Elpida is listed under "Memory support" because your card have Elpida memory according to the GPU-Z. The ones that denoted "Gaming" are non-referenced cards.


----------



## cheapchipower

Thank you sir! I wish I knew how to search for that. Lol! I was using google and it takes me to stock asus ones, and I don't feel confident doing/using that. Now I'll try to figure out the flashing process and will post my results later! Thank you so much! I wish I can play a game with you or something just to return the favor. But anyways, big big thanks to you sir! Cheers!


----------



## cheapchipower

UPDATE!

Everything went surprisingly well! I was able to do everything that was written and shown here, and some from other sites.

I was able to flash my GPU with the included ROM in the download package in this thread. The asus one it is. I skipped flashing the card with the stock MSI 290 rom 'coz I thought I will do the 290x rom once again in the future so why not do it now. LOL. The card is now able overclock, but I'm not doing something crazy to beat anyone's record. I just tried to increase core to 1050mhz and RAM to 1400mhz for a safe "lifetime" OC. My card is old anyways, and I do not know it's OC history so my goal is to use the card as long as it can last me. I'm only using this for a sim racing rig that mostly plays iRacing and Dirt Rally in triple 1080p. Only those two games really. Racing games are generally much easier to run vs shooters or other games.

The cooler, I replaced the stock cooler with the Gelid cooler I bought and yes, nothing new. Everything went well and max temps now stands at 68c, and idles at 35c. I also stumbled with the known issue of the cooler where the longest thinest heat sink do not fit the card. It needed some extra grinding to extend the holes to fit the card. But the material is not that hard to drill and sand, so it was relatively an easy fix, especially that it's already expected and I was prepared for that. One thing I missed installing was the heat sinks for VRM, the three small ones and it went to 110c in the first benchmarks. I installed some heat sinks already, but I ran out of time to do another bench test, will do the rest tomorrow. I'm looking at making a ghetto brace to reinforce the card, because the Gelid cooler don't have one and the card is now sagging.

Thank you guys for the help! I'm 2 years late to the party but it's still a party! I'm freakin happy now! I hope this card last another 2 years with the TLC I gave it! I wish to acquire an R9-FURY non X two years from now, or whenever this card dies, whichever comes first, and I hope to get it cheap as this one. LOL! Cheers all! and Thank you once again for the help!


----------



## mus1mus

Don't discount old cards.









I have a 2 year old reference 290 that can beat almost every hawaii card out there.









1300 is too easy with 1.34 Volts max.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6610752

Have fun with your new toy.


----------



## cheapchipower

Good to hear that! I will post my results as soon as I finished up cleaning up my newly upgraded rig! Salamat parekoy! Pinoy din from Taiwan!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapchipower*
> 
> Good to hear that! I will post my results as soon as I finished up cleaning up my newly upgraded rig! Salamat parekoy! Pinoy din from Taiwan!


Nice.









Let's avoid the native tongue. Mods don't like that.









Welcome to the club.


----------



## Jeager

Hi there

After 340days I reinstalled my system and run a few benchs for fun, I was looking to the thread but i think my hope to boost a little bit my card are dead :

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8200005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8800005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

First 290 Tri-X OC (1000/1300)

Doesnt look good right ?


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeager*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> After 340days I reinstalled my system and run a few benchs for fun, I was looking to the thread but i think my hope to boost a little bit my card are dead :
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8200005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8800005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> First 290 Tri-X OC (1000/1300)
> 
> Doesnt look good right ?


You can recover from a bad flash, you just need a second card to access the bad flash and set it back to normal.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeager*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> After 340days I reinstalled my system and run a few benchs for fun, I was looking to the thread but i think my hope to boost a little bit my card are dead :
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8200005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8800005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> First 290 Tri-X OC (1000/1300)
> 
> Doesnt look good right ?
> 
> 
> 
> You can recover from a bad flash, you just need a second card to access the bad flash and set it back to normal.
Click to expand...

He actually meant his chances of transforming the card into a 290X is dead. NADA!

FYI, BIOS switch alone can help you with BAD FLASH.No need for a 2nd card as long as you have a BIOS position that is clean.


----------



## Jeager

Yes mus1mus

I dont really need to boost my card atm but i might give it a try someday









Is there a dif between the 2 switchs or it just for backup purpose and I can flash the current bios on any position ? (i flashed my 6950 to 6970 a few years ago but if i remeber well there was a specific position on these babies right ?)


----------



## MrKZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeager*
> 
> Yes mus1mus
> 
> I dont really need to boost my card atm but i might give it a try someday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a dif between the 2 switchs or it just for backup purpose and I can flash the current bios on any position ? (i flashed my 6950 to 6970 a few years ago but if i remeber well there was a specific position on these babies right ?)


My DirectCU2 290x have a silent fan profile (that overheats like hell..) on the second bios, clocks and other stuff are the same. Not sure about other brands, but I think on sapphire both bioses are the same, also I had a sapphire 7850 back in the day, if I remember correctly one of the bioses couldn't be overwritten so you should be safe (if it's still the same)... But always make a backup just in case







.


----------



## cheapchipower

Hi mus1mus, so how much does one of these 290/x sell back there now in the second hand market? Just thinking if I can't acquire another one here, maybe I'll check the scene back there when I get the chance.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeager*
> 
> Yes mus1mus
> 
> I dont really need to boost my card atm but i might give it a try someday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a dif between the 2 switchs or it just for backup purpose and I can flash the current bios on any position ? (i flashed my 6950 to 6970 a few years ago but if i remeber well there was a specific position on these babies right ?)
> 
> 
> 
> My DirectCU2 290x have a silent fan profile (that overheats like hell..) on the second bios, clocks and other stuff are the same. Not sure about other brands, but I think on sapphire both bioses are the same, also I had a sapphire 7850 back in the day, if I remember correctly one of the bioses couldn't be overwritten so you should be safe (if it's still the same)... But always make a backup just in case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

True,I believe, early on, there's an UBER BIOS and Silent BIOS selection from these cards. I didn't get to test my new cards.

But for the purpose of flashing a different BIOS, always leave a working one untouched. If a bad flash happens, Flip the switch, boot into the BIOS, on to the USB Drive loaded with ATIFLASH, type in the flash commands, FLIP the bios to the other position before hitting ENTER on ATIFLASH.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapchipower*
> 
> Hi mus1mus, so how much does one of these 290/x sell back there now in the second hand market? Just thinking if I can't acquire another one here, maybe I'll check the scene back there when I get the chance.


Around 10K here. Check this marketplace.

But I recently got a couple of Dead Stock 290Xs for 10K each.


----------



## cheapchipower

OH, so I really had mine at a bargain price around 7k ($160) ~ thanks! I'll try to search more around here then. nuf said about that. I'll let the forum run back to it's own topic.

So, I'm really having a blast with the card now. Not been able to do the benches due to gaming. haha! Maybe I'll do the benchmarks after typing these.








and post here again to share! Gelid cooler really doing it's job well, I'm very pleased now with the results... I wish I had the money to buy this beast when it was originally released, but with the price I payed for it now, I even had some spare to buy a new Asus 24" monitor.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapchipower*
> 
> OH, so I really had mine at a bargain price around 7k ($160) ~ thanks! I'll try to search more around here then. nuf said about that. I'll let the forum run back to it's own topic.
> 
> So, I'm really having a blast with the card now. Not been able to do the benches due to gaming. haha! Maybe I'll do the benchmarks after typing these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and post here again to share! Gelid cooler really doing it's job well, I'm very pleased now with the results... I wish I had the money to buy this beast when it was originally released, but with the price I payed for it now, I even had some spare to buy a new Asus 24" monitor.


It's a big bargain anywhere you compared it.


----------



## cheapchipower

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10855398


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapchipower*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10855398


Nice one bro. Just a few tips.

Can you clock the Memory to 1500 without adding too much Voltage? If you can, then you should stick with it.

These cards have memory straps that you should aim for optimum performance. These are 1250, 1375, 1500, 1625, 1750 etc. The closer you are to the next higher strap, the better. The closer you are to the previous strap, the performance increase is negligible if not worse.

With your clock, 1400 is closer to 1375 that it is to 1500 that you are better off going back to 1375 if the card cannot make it to 1500.

Visit the 290/290X thread to gain more info.


----------



## cheapchipower

oh, well that was very informative bro. Thanks mus1mus! My card's RAM cannot make it past 1400, anything higher than that and the screens just goes black and I have to hard restart my pc again. The thing that bothers me, or rather interests me, is if I run it as an R9-290(non -X) , will it perform better? If I remember everything correctly, from initial launch of this chip, the non-x parts always overclock better than the full versions, and outperform them by a little.

Right now, it somehow feels good that it's unlockable, and it's running as an 290X, but the thing is, it is originally a 290 only. SO that makes me think that somehow during the binning process, these chips have something "less" desirable properties that the manufacturer's decided to cut them down to non-x parts. I already did the flashing process once, and that was successful. I only worry that doing it a few more times might actually kill this old chip. I was really thinking about flashing back some original MSI 290 BIOS and leave it there for good.

Overclocking wise, I do not feel comfortable adding more volts to it. I only have a 650 watt PSU, but the recommended for this chips are 750 right? I fear frying the chip and/or my PSU if I add more power. So yeah, talking about catch 22s now. What do you think? I see your bench results only running a 290. Do you think I'm better off that way? and do BIOS have effects on RAM performance and overclock~abilities? sorry, too many questions! LOL, I think I'll try to find out for myself this weekend.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapchipower*
> 
> oh, well that was very informative bro. Thanks mus1mus! My card's RAM cannot make it past 1400, anything higher than that and the screens just goes black and I have to hard restart my pc again. The thing that bothers me, or rather interests me, is if I run it as an R9-290(non -X) , will it perform better? If I remember everything correctly, from initial launch of this chip, the non-x parts always overclock better than the full versions, and outperform them by a little.
> 
> Right now, it somehow feels good that it's unlockable, and it's running as an 290X, but the thing is, it is originally a 290 only. SO that makes me think that somehow during the binning process, these chips have something "less" desirable properties that the manufacturer's decided to cut them down to non-x parts. I already did the flashing process once, and that was successful. I only worry that doing it a few more times might actually kill this old chip. I was really thinking about flashing back some original MSI 290 BIOS and leave it there for good.
> 
> Overclocking wise, I do not feel comfortable adding more volts to it. I only have a 650 watt PSU, but the recommended for this chips are 750 right? I fear frying the chip and/or my PSU if I add more power. So yeah, talking about catch 22s now. What do you think? I see your bench results only running a 290. Do you think I'm better off that way? and do BIOS have effects on RAM performance and overclock~abilities? sorry, too many questions! LOL, I think I'll try to find out for myself this weekend.


As long as you stick with "official" overclocking tool, e.g. MSI AB or Trixx, then you have nothing to worry about.

Do you have CUinfo when the card still using 290 BIOS? 290X downgrade to 290 is either because they need to produce 290 or it was failed during thermal testing & downgraded to 290 to solved it.


----------



## cheapchipower

unfortunately, no. I recieved this card already hacked with a gigabyte 290x bios. The only thing that makes me think it's an MSI 290 is the stickers around the card showing it's an MSI card and a 290 only. It's also advertised as an MSI 290 when I bought it. That suggestion from mus1mus did really work.

My first result with 1100mhz core and 1400mhz RAM
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10855398

My second result with 1050mhz core and 1350mhz RAM
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10859746


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapchipower*
> 
> unfortunately, no. I recieved this card already hacked with a gigabyte 290x bios. The only thing that makes me think it's an MSI 290 is the stickers around the card showing it's an MSI card and a 290 only. It's also advertised as an MSI 290 when I bought it. That suggestion from mus1mus did really work.
> 
> My first result with 1100mhz core and 1400mhz RAM
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10855398
> 
> My second result with 1050mhz core and 1350mhz RAM
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10859746


Actually, it didn't.









Your Physics and Combined are low on the 1100/1400 run.

BTWwwwwwwwwww, 1375.


----------



## cheapchipower

ah, 1375, I thought I remembered 1350... LOL, now that works better... Broke the 13k mark! LOL

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10859899


----------



## mus1mus

How much Voltage do you add?


----------



## cheapchipower

i did not touch the voltage. its stock i believe. 1.25? 1050 core and 1375 ram as you suggested. sorry for late replies and times of my message. I'm working the night shifts... lol


----------



## mus1mus

Looks like a good clocker.









I can send you a BIOS to try. We have some cool BIOS editting tweaks that enhances the card's performance. If, you are willing to try.

I'd also recommend a water block. Since you're in Taiwan, you might be able to score a full cover block from Aliexpress.

BTW, what's the ASIC?


----------



## cheapchipower

a good clocker? hehe, nice to hear that! I honestly feel awkward being a newbie to an old chip. but anyways, yeah. I'll check the ASIC tomorrow, I'm at work right now.

I did consider watercooling my whole PC before, but the cost of hardware alone can build me another PC! Hawaii GPU blocks here are at the same price of how much I payed for this used card. Not counting the other parts needed like pumps, tubing etc... LOL It's really not that hot in here compared to what we have back home.(weather) The best doable option I can think of is getting an AIO cooling solution and one of those NZXT kraken G10, but that's the most I can give in terms of liquid cooling. Don't get me wrong, I do admire those people who have water cooled PC, and I do drool over them. The thing is, I don't have much time maintaining those things. It feels more like having a supermodel girlfriend, high maintenance, but damn beautiful! and people admire you for having one.









On the other hand, I think the Gelid cooler that I bought for the card is enough for it's purpose, which is to squeeze more years out of the old card. It idles at 36 and 72 max. I know liquid cooling can bring that down 10 to 15 degrees cooler, but I'm happy with it now.

About the BIOS, yes I can give it a try. If you can share some links or even a .txt file if it has release notes for me to understand the difference, then I'll be happy to give it a go!


----------



## cheapchipower

my asic and all other details about the card. this may well be it's final specs and OC until the day it dies...


----------



## crislink

Hi, I'm actually using a Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 OC 3GB http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2894/sapphire-vapor-x-r9-290-oc.html

is it possibile to unlock it succesfully? The card itself is pretty good, surely almost matching R9 290X stock "horsepower"... is flashing a good idea?

i'm getting this from hawaiinfo... means my card is locked, right?

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8080005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8040005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapchipower*
> 
> 
> 
> my asic and all other details about the card. this may well be it's final specs and OC until the day it dies...


What's up with 1100/1375?

That is a good ASIC. And explains why you are clocking good at stock Voltages.

Enjoy your card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crislink*
> 
> Hi, I'm actually using a Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 OC 3GB http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2894/sapphire-vapor-x-r9-290-oc.html
> 
> is it possibile to unlock it succesfully? The card itself is pretty good, surely almost matching R9 290X stock "horsepower"... is flashing a good idea?
> 
> i'm getting this from hawaiinfo... means my card is locked, right?
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8080005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8040005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


Locked.

Your best bet is to keep the card cool and maybe delve into BIOS modding or using the 390 BIOS. I have seen some good gains from cards with Hynix Memory.

Visit this thread. http://www.overclock.net/t/1564219/r9-390x-bios-for-r9-290-290x-now-with-stock-and-modded-voltage-tables/1000_50#post_24836804


----------



## cheapchipower

i see artifacts at 1100mhz but finishes every benchmarks i throw at it. like futuremark, combustor and in game benches... i don't think its stable that way so i just downclock it to 1050. my vrms do run hot already at 1050. like 80c hot. goes upto 110c when running 1100mhz core. i'm thinking downclock more to stock 290x speed at 1ghz. just to keep everything cool. its just around 60c to 70c at 1ghz. i never read anything solid about how high vrm can run. some say 100c is normal some say too hot. i just follow my instincts and feel confident if everything is running cool, so yeah.


----------



## cheapchipower

i see artifacts at 1100mhz but finishes every benchmarks i throw at it. like futuremark, combustor and in game benches... i don't think its stable that way so i just downclock it to 1050. my vrms do run hot already at 1050. like 80c hot. goes upto 110c when running 1100mhz core. i'm thinking downclock more to stock 290x speed at 1ghz. just to keep everything cool. its just around 60c to 70c at 1ghz. i never read anything solid about how high vrm can run. some say 100c is normal some say too hot. i just follow my instincts and feel confident if everything is running cool, so yeah.


----------



## mus1mus

keep it down to 70C for longevity.


----------



## cheapchipower

yes exactly what the plan is. Honestly, I just dial up the clock for benchmark scores. When gaming, 1ghz clock is too much for my needs and even 947mhz is too much! I have triple screen 1080p and my frames can fly up to 180fps but my monitors only run at 60hz. So I just cap the frames at 75 and I'm always good to go.... Racing games only... which are really easy to run. Just crossing my fingers that the card can last me... Oh Just FYI, saw another few deals around here... Brand new Sapphire R9-290X's reference design, PHP11K...


----------



## ku4eto

So, for a Sapphire Tri-X R9 290, from 950 Core and 1250 Memory, is it good for +20% PL, 1050Core and 1375Memory clocks without any voltage change? Gotta check what was the ASIC quality, but above 11% core OC, i start getting artifacts (flickering shadows and stuff), same with memory above 1400. Also driver crashes above 13% core OC and above 1400 memory.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapchipower*
> 
> yes exactly what the plan is. Honestly, I just dial up the clock for benchmark scores. When gaming, 1ghz clock is too much for my needs and even 947mhz is too much! I have triple screen 1080p and my frames can fly up to 180fps but my monitors only run at 60hz. So I just cap the frames at 75 and I'm always good to go.... Racing games only... which are really easy to run. Just crossing my fingers that the card can last me... Oh Just FYI, saw another few deals around here... Brand new Sapphire R9-290X's reference design, PHP11K...


Oh well. Make sure you have enough contact and Heatsink space on the VRMs.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> So, for a Sapphire Tri-X R9 290, from 950 Core and 1250 Memory, is it good for +20% PL, 1050Core and 1375Memory clocks without any voltage change? Gotta check what was the ASIC quality, but above 11% core OC, i start getting artifacts (flickering shadows and stuff), same with memory above 1400. Also driver crashes above 13% core OC and above 1400 memory.


It's always good to max the Power Limit regardless of OC Levels. Even at stock speeds, settingPower Limit to +50% can gain you a few FPS.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Oh well. Make sure you have enough contact and Heatsink space on the VRMs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always good to max the Power Limit regardless of OC Levels. Even at stock speeds, settingPower Limit to +50% can gain you a few FPS.


The old CCC with 20% max limit was more informative. Not to mention the actual Mhz increase on Core/Memory, not now % on core.
Would +50% power limit really be OK? Even at stock i have left it at +20%. I dont think i can trip the OCP on my VS650, but still...


----------



## mus1mus

It's there to allow the card to pull when it need to. Not Push what it can't.


----------



## Wire11

anyone can mod my bios to stop fluctuates in 2d mode, please?

Hawaii.zip 97k .zip file


----------



## mus1mus

You don't need to mod your bios to stop that. Just use pre-Crimson Drivers.


----------



## Wire11

pre crimson doesn't stop the core to fluctuates


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wire11*
> 
> anyone can mod my bios to stop fluctuates in 2d mode, please?
> 
> Hawaii.zip 97k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You don't need to mod your bios to stop that. Just use pre-Crimson Drivers.


wuts up with core fluctuation? i use crimson and i don't see this issue with my 2 290s.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> wuts up with core fluctuation? i use crimson and i don't see this issue with my 2 290s.


Same here on my Sapphire Tri-x 290, no issues when OC'ed or stock, clocks are staying where they must be while playing. Its another issue that after driver crash, the memory reported speeds wont go down


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Same here on my Sapphire Tri-x 290, no issues when OC'ed or stock, clocks are staying where they must be while playing. Its another issue that after driver crash, the memory reported speeds wont go down


Lol. why would it crash? too much oc? haven't had any driver crash. zero but then i do not oc my gpus for gaming. only benching.

i see you got your 290 paired with a 960T. when i got my second 290 (used) i tested it on air first on my amd rig. i had to unlock the cpu to keep up . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4479191?

it struggled but it played.

edit: wait, you are using CCC to oc? NO. Use Trixx. You got a Sapphire. If using Crimson, OC with Trixx or AB and always max PL, like mus said. your 650 is fine. You need to go back to Crimson and reset OC if you accepted Overdrive. Trixx OC settings should stay. Test with a synthetic bench.

What you need to oc anyway is your cpu not your gpu.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Lol. why would it crash? too much oc? haven't had any driver crash. zero but then i do not oc my gpus for gaming. only benching.
> 
> i see you got your 290 paired with a 960T. when i got my second 290 (used) i tested it on air first on my amd rig. i had to unlock the cpu to keep up . . .
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4479191?
> 
> it struggled but it played.


Playing Paragon (Alpha), and the game takes 0 memory OC, otherwise crash in menu, 0 core OC otherwise crash in match







But no issues playing Crysis 3 on max.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Playing Paragon (Alpha), and the game takes 0 memory OC, otherwise crash in menu, 0 core OC otherwise crash in match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no issues playing Crysis 3 on max.


LOL. C3 uses a lot of cores. your cpu must be maxing out for sure. but it's nice to max C3, especially using 1080. so overly optimized and uses less vram. wish all games are like so.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> LOL. C3 uses a lot of cores. your cpu must be maxing out for sure. but it's nice to max C3, especially using 1080. so overly optimized and uses less vram. wish all games are like so.


From what i was able to see, Crysis 3 runs only 4 CPU cores, it is not much of a bottleneck though. Most of the time i am GPU bound, its Crysis 3 afterall








Anyway, from my observations, some games, probably due to the engine, handle the GPU OC differently. Crysis 3 nets some FPS gains, while... Paragon refuses any.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> From what i was able to see, Crysis 3 runs only 4 CPU cores, it is not much of a bottleneck though. Most of the time i am GPU bound, its Crysis 3 afterall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, from my observations, some games, probably due to the engine, handle the GPU OC differently. Crysis 3 nets some FPS gains, while... Paragon refuses any.


Single player - yes. Here was C3 MP with just a 7950 . . .



Afterburner shows similar results. If you upgrade the cpu for anything below Skylake - get an i7.


----------



## xSpiritZ

xSpiritZ / Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC / Hynix H5GC4H24AJR / Unlocked

I successfully unlocked my R9 290 Tri-X OC by using a modded R9 390X Bios. The SapphireTri-X.zip BIOS shows me a black screen during boot, but it unlocks my GPU too.



R9 390X Bios Link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1564219/r9-390x-bios-for-r9-290-290x-now-with-stock-and-modded-voltage-tables


----------



## madalin3

Anyone else got this 3rd phantom display after unlocking their card? Any Idea how to get rid of it? I tried to get rid of it by disabling the adapter but it dd nothing.

I didn't get this on windows 8.1. Is it windows 10 specific?


----------



## stephen0205

I just had a look at my card. Sapphire r9 290

came back with this. Take it that the card is locked ?

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8100005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## chris89

I got a XFX R9 290... Tried flashing couple time .. no post..

Which bios should I use?


----------



## ku4eto

How does 85.6% ASIC quality seems for a Sapphire Tri-x 290 (non unlockable)? No voltage change - 10% Core,+125 (1375) Memory.


----------



## TastyRabbitStew

Hi,

Can some-one tell me if this is Flashable.

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1462:3081
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

It's an MSI 290 Gaming.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TastyRabbitStew*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can some-one tell me if this is Flashable.
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1462:3081
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> It's an MSI 290 Gaming.


It's no doubt flashable but it's not unlockable.


----------



## TastyRabbitStew

Thanks, so there's no point in flashing it to 290x.


----------



## bill1971

I want to change bios,or to unlock if its possible a 390 xfx,do I have to do the steps of the first page of this thread?


----------



## bill1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> I want to change bios,or to unlock if its possible a 390 xfx,do I have to do the steps of the first page of this thread?


any help appreciated


----------



## mus1mus

All you need to do is read the first page.

Run the memory info tool and flash if allowed.


----------



## stephen0205

I just had a look at my card. Sapphire r9 290

came back with this. Take it that the card is locked ? and not flashable thanks ?

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8100005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## xSpiritZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen0205*
> 
> I just had a look at my card. Sapphire r9 290
> 
> came back with this. Take it that the card is locked ? and not flashable thanks ?
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8100005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


Flashable yes, but not unlockable.

How hard is it to read the first page? Or even the first post on this page? God ...


----------



## stephen0205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSpiritZ*
> 
> Flashable yes, but not unlockable.
> 
> How hard is it to read the first page? Or even the first post on this page? God ...


Thanks for telling me its flashable. Its all very new to me, just getting into over clocking and bios mods and such mate, just having a little trouble understanding it. I have read the first page, several times, doesn't mean i totally understand it tho. Noob right here


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen0205*
> 
> I just had a look at my card. Sapphire r9 290
> 
> came back with this. Take it that the card is locked ? and not flashable thanks ?
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8100005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen0205*
> 
> Thanks for telling me its flashable. Its all very new to me, just getting into over clocking and bios mods and such mate, just having a little trouble understanding it. I have read the first page, several times, doesn't mean i totally understand it tho. Noob right here


It says you have a locked 290 card. But don't fret.

Since you have hynix, visit this thread.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/1950_50#post_24913772

And this one,
http://www.overclock.net/t/1564219/modded-r9-390x-bios-for-r9-290-290x-updated-02-16-2016/1050_50#post_24913977

A bios for Hynix cards can be had that turns your card's performance to a level some 290Xs will envy.


----------



## kingofall00

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1787:2020
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: FC000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
for me...

ugh.

any advice?


----------



## mus1mus

Same as above. Please read.


----------



## stephen0205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It says you have a locked 290 card. But don't fret.
> 
> Since you have hynix, visit this thread.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/1950_50#post_24913772
> 
> And this one,
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1564219/modded-r9-390x-bios-for-r9-290-290x-updated-02-16-2016/1050_50#post_24913977
> 
> A bios for Hynix cards can be had that turns your card's performance to a level some 290Xs will envy.


Thank you very much for the info mat, i will have a good read at that. See what i can pull out of it


----------



## syntanic

Hey guys,

i just download the memoryinfo and hawaiiinfo but it dont work. Both application wont start. Any solution for this issue ?


----------



## stephen0205

it works mate u need all the software for the first post and when u extract it fire it all in the one folder. Took me a bit to figure out oo


----------



## ronaldoz

Just to be sure, because maybe there are some updates, got a Powercolor PSC+. This is locked, right?
Quote:


> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Reading info from primary adapter:
> PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 148C:2343
> Memory config: 0x500031A9 Samsung
> Init: 00000000
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## SenyaSenya

Can i unlock my card? Help please.

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0468
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## SenyaSenya

Hello! Help me please. Can i unlock this card?

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0468
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## kizwan

Sigh! First post complete with all information.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *WARNING: FLASH AT YOUR OWN RISK*
> 
> *Hawaii Info is in the Download Section of the Guide*
> 
> *Please read this post first before posting questions about your graphics card (if it unlocks, how to unlock, etc.).*
> 
> *There have been a few incidents of having an unstable card after unlocking to a 290x, so tread carefully. If you're just receiving a new 290, hoping to unlock it shortly afterwards, please play around with the card for a couple days so you know how it behaves. Afterwards, you can try flashing. If you notice any symptoms that didn't occur with the stock BIOS, like having lower fps/scores in whatever you're playing/benching, you're unstable, etc., immediately flash the default bios back.*
> 
> *Some people have also had more stability and unlock success using a 290x bios matching their AIB 290 card (i.e. Sapphire 290x bios on Sapphire 290). So, if you're experiencing stability issues, and/or your card won't unlock, you may want to try that out if the Asus 290x/PT1/PT3/etc. bios doesn't work right for you.
> 
> Also, if you're having problems with the drivers installing even though you have an unlockable card, check Techpowerup's BIOS database to find a bios that matches the default bios version on your card (i.e. 015.44.000.007.000000- use GPU-Z to find your bios version).*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mining
> 
> 
> 
> Just a heads up for everyone, I'd appreciate it if you didn't talk about mining in this thread. There are other threads more appropriate for that topic. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following threads are more suitable for mining discussion:
> 
> 290 and 290X Litecoin Mining Performance
> 
> [Official] BitCoin LiteCoin DigitalCoin And all crypto currencies Club And General Information...
> 
> Other coin mining threads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: R9 290 Unlock Guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1. First things first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make a backup of your ROM. Do this by dumping the ROM using GPU-Z
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benchmark your card so you can compare it later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2. Downloading the Software
> 
> 
> 
> TheFiles.zip 2180k .zip file
> 
> 
> It includes atiflash.exe, an Asus 290x rom, hp format tool, and the windows 98 boot files. It also includes Memory Info, and Hawaii Info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Checking if your card is Unlockable
> 
> Run Hawaii Info. If the numbers don't look like either one of these, then your card is locked. Any results other than the results below means your card is locked. Your Hawaii Info results HAS to match either one of these in order for your card to be unlocked to a 290X.
> *More info on Hawaii Info HERE.*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4. Making your USB Drive Bootable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extract all of the files
> Open up the Windows 98 Archive you downloaded and extract it to a folder.
> Open up the HP Format tool. Make sure you select the drive you want to make bootable, and that FAT32 is checked.
> Check the "Create DOS Startup Disk box, and link it to your extracted windows 98 folder.
> Format the drive. It should be bootable now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 5. Preparing your USB Drive for Flashing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copy ATIFlash.exe to the root directory of your USB Drive.
> Drag your 290X ROM on the root directory as well. To avoid the Windows 8.3 filename with other roms you might use (i.e. asusflas~1.rom), shorten the name of the rom to like 7 characters.
> Now, your drive is set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 6. Preparing your 290 for Flashing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn off your computer, and switch the BIOS selector on your R9 290 so that it's closest to the power connectors. That's the Uber position (the 290 doesn't have an Uber BIOS, both switch positions are copies of the 290 Quiet BIOS). The Quiet switch position is the one closest to your video connections.
> Take out all other PCI devices, including multiple R9 290s.
> We're flashing them one at a time so that if your card bricks up or doesn't respond like it should to the flash, you still have another good card to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 7. Flashing your R9 290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boot from your USB drive. You shoud get a CLI.
> Type DIR to verify that ATIFlash and your ROM are on the drive.
> Use this command to flash: atiflash.exe -f -p 0 romname.rom
> The flashing process should take around 10sec.
> Rinse and repeat for any other 290s that you have that you would like to flash (turn off computer, swap out cards, and repeat the process, making sure you have the card on the Uber switch position).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 8. The Aftermath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you restart your computer, you may have a low resolution desktop. This is fine.
> Wait for the drivers to reinstall on your card, and restart the computer again.
> Open up GPU-Z to see if there are any changes to your shaders and clock speed.
> To confirm that you successfully flashed your card, run some benchmarks and compare it to your original score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Putting the stock ROM back on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you found out you were unsuccessful in your flash, or you just want to flash it back, here's how you do it.
> Take your backed-up ROM that you did in Step 1, and transfer it to your bootable USB drive.
> Turn off your computer, and make sure your 290's switch is in the Uber position. Again, remove any other PCI devices, including multiple 290s.
> Turn on your computer, and flash the stock rom using this command: atiflash.exe -f -p 0 romname.rom
> Yup, it's the same one as before.
> Reboot your computer, and after the drivers reinstall, you should have a completely stock card again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Unbricking Your Card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put the stock rom on your bootable USB drive.
> Get a spare card, and throw it in the primary PCIe slot in your computer.
> Put your 290 in another slot, with it switched to the faulty bios.
> Put your video cables on your backup card and boot from your USB drive
> Type this in: atiflash.exe -i
> This will show you what adapter number your card is. It should say Hawaii, along with the card you're using to boot.
> Whatever your adapter number is, remember it because you'll need it for the following command
> Now, type in atiflash.exe -f -p x stockrom.rom
> x will be the adapter number of your card.
> Give it about 5sec. reboot your computer, switch your 290 back to primary, and you should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fixing the Black Screen until Windows is Booted Error (not showing POST)
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tomsom*
> 
> Strange problem occurred after I flashed my 290 with the ASUS 290x BIOS. I can no longer see POST as I am booting, the screen does not come on until windows is fully loaded. Which in turn means I can't revert the BIOS because my monitor is just blank until windows is finished loading.
> 
> What do i do about this?
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same problem with my XFX R9 290. Just follow these steps:
> 
> 1. Flip the bios switch on the card to the position with the original bios
> 2. Boot to the flash drive (command line)
> 3. Flip the bios switch on the card to the position with the Asus bios
> 4. Run atiflash.exe -ai and verify the information represents the Asus bios
> 5. Flash the original bios using the same command you used to flash the Asus bios (changing the bios name used in the command, of course)
> 
> PM me if you need anymore info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Techpowerup R9 290 ROM Database*
> *Techpowerup R9 290X ROM Database*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Other R9 290X ROMs
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS 290X ROM.zip 104k .zip file
> 
> 
> ASUS290ROM.zip 43k .zip file
> 
> 
> PT1 Custom ROM.zip 42k .zip file
> 
> 
> PT3 Custom ROM.zip 42k .zip file
> 
> 
> PT1T.zip 42k .zip file
> 
> 
> Non-Reference Bioses (to use with non-reference cards that can't unlock although having the right numbers on Hawaii Info):
> 
> SapphireTri-X290X.zip 42k .zip file
> 
> 
> PCS290XPerformanceQuiet.zip 198k .zip file
> 
> 
> Credit goes to @zackbummente for uploading the Tri-X BIOS, and @buddatech for dumping the BIOS. Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> ...pt1 is a normal bios with no limits, so it has natural droop. pt3 is the same but with no droop. pt3 is inherently more dangerous obviously since it will actually feed more volts than you input. And when we figure the droop involved it is actually a lot more volts. I prefer droop, its safer imo. I want to be the one in control of how much droop I'm affected by and not a predetermined offset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *PT1T BIOS Description:*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit for this bios goes to xnotx2:
> 
> This is the PT1 290x bios that has modified ssid and vid (video id) that tricks the motherboard into thinking it is a 290 bios. It's for when the motherboard boots with a black screen, but can still hear the windows start up chime. (Motherboard fussy with mismatched ID's)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *BE CAREFUL WITH THESE ROM FILES*. The PT1/PT3/PT1T Bioses have the potential of destroying your card if you don't know what you're doing. The PT1/PT3 ROMS will allow you to adjust the slider to 2V, which translates roughly to 800W to your card. The maximum for this card is around 525W. Also, keep in mind that there is only one clock speed setting. If you have it at 1000Mhz, it will stay at 1000Mhz, even when it's idling.
> 
> The Asus 290/x bioses allow you to adjust the voltage up to 1.4v using ASUS GPUTweak. All of the other bioses will officially go up to +100mV in MSI Afterburner.
> 
> 
> 
> *Spreadsheets/Forms:*
> 
> Inside the following two spoilers are the official results of people who have attempted to unlock their card(s). If you would like to contribute, please fill out the respective form(s) to be added to the respective spreadsheet(s). Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference Cards
Click to expand...

Further information:-








http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread/610#post_21243519


----------



## N3RORE

Hello guys,
This is my Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 4 (R/W).
Wow! All 4 disabled CUs should be unlockable.

This appears that can be unlocked(if I understand correctly) but is custom card and not a reference, then if is possible which kind of 290X bios can I use? Custom like R9 290X Vapor-X or must be a reference?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## MediumRare

unlocked to 290x?

RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3RORE*
> 
> Hello guys,
> This is my Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
> Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
> DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
> Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
> SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
> SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
> SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
> 40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 4 (R/W).
> Wow! All 4 disabled CUs should be unlockable.
> 
> This appears that can be unlocked(if I understand correctly) but is custom card and not a reference, then if is possible which kind of 290X bios can I use? Custom like R9 290X Vapor-X or must be a reference?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


Good. Probably check out techpowerup's database for same memory chips Vapor X 290X.

Or go to Hawaii Bios Editting for better results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediumRare*
> 
> 
> 
> unlocked to 290x?
> 
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


Bad. Go to the said thread too.


----------



## gupsterg

@N3RORE

WOW, nice to read about your unlock







.

Next *you can not use Vapor-X 290X ROM*, why?

Vapor- X 290 PCB differs from Vapor-X 290X, the VRM differ in phases and components used (open images below in new tab to see at best res).



Spoiler: Vapor-X 290









Spoiler: Vapor-X 290X







You need a custom Vapor-X 290 unlock ROM







, PM me and we can suss it







.


----------



## N3RORE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @N3RORE
> 
> WOW, nice to read about your unlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Next *you can not use Vapor-X 290X ROM*, why?
> 
> Vapor- X 290 PCB differs from Vapor-X 290X, the VRM differ in phases and components used (open images below in new tab to see at best res).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Vapor-X 290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Vapor-X 290X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need a custom Vapor-X 290 unlock ROM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , PM me and we can suss it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hello, thank You!
You interest is very appreciate!
I read many post about this problem and what I understand is that must be flash a bios of Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X (not OC?) and not a Vapor-X due to differente pcb.
I come from two Nvidia cards and this is a new world for me








I pm You soonest!









Meantime, ASIC: 80.3%, it can help in to obtain at high OC?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3RORE*
> 
> Hello, thank You!
> You interest is very appreciate!


You are welcome








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3RORE*
> 
> I read many post about this problem and what I understand is that must be flash a bios of Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X (not OC?) and not a Vapor-X due to differente pcb.


No, do not use Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X STD or OC bios, where up front of card you have 2 phases it has 1 phase.



Spoiler: Tri-X 290/X STD or OC







I'm bit of a Sapphire nut TBH







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3RORE*
> 
> Meantime, ASIC: 80.3%, it can help in to obtain at high OC?


ASIC quality does mean something, but not exactly what you and many others think.

In hawaii bios mod OP is info quoted from the legendary *The Stilt* , have a view it will explain "ASIC Quality"







.

Besides ASIC Quality there is plain and simple "Silicon Lottery" at play, currently I believe you are winning







.

I know on a Sapphire Tri-X 290 I own with 78% ASIC I can get 1140/1495 with +6.25mV .

Your journey has just begun







.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> ASIC quality does mean something, but not exactly what you and many others think.
> 
> In hawaii bios mod OP is info quoted from the legendary *The Stilt* , have a view it will explain "ASIC Quality"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Besides ASIC Quality there is plain and simple "Silicon Lottery" at play, currently I believe you are winning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I know on a Sapphire Tri-X 290 I own with 78% ASIC I can get 1140/1495 with +6.25mV .
> 
> Your journey has just begun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have ~84% ASIC quality i believe, doing 1050/1375 @stock. I should probably try with some voltage tweaks how much i can squeeze out. I think the value i will go for is 1100/1500. The memory straps as far i know are important.


----------



## gupsterg

Yep in stock ROM the memory straps are important, you wanna aim to be at least half way into a strap or near the end with RAM frequency.

For example lets take 1250Mhz, 1375MHz, 1500Mhz straps.

This means RAM frequency of:

1126MHz-1250MHz use 1250MHz strap timings

1251MHz-1375MHz use 1375MHz strap timings

1376MHz-1500MHz use 1500MHz strap timings

As we move up a strap, timings become looser, when we near an end of a strap we get max performance for those timings. For example 1250MHz will be faster than 1275MHz as 1275MHz is using the looser 1375MHz timings.

But if we mod the timings in the straps to be the same then we see a better boost and aiming to be half way or near end of straps becomes not as important.

Now for above straps shown if we took the stock 1250MHz timings and placed them in 1375MHz and 1500MHz strap, then 1126-1500MHz will start using those timings







.


----------



## N3RORE

Hello guys,
First of all, infinite thanks at @gupsterg for the great work!
Looking the following tests, my Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X has been fully unlocked, but to be sure I want ask Your opinions:

Before and After:
FireStrike

Unigine Heaven

Unigine Valley


If fully unlocked?


----------



## mus1mus

yes


----------



## Nomadskid

Could somebody help parse this out for me?

Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8040005 RD2: 00000000

Just got this today and was hoping to Xfire with a reference 290x


----------



## mus1mus

First post.


----------



## Nomadskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> First post.


This is something I've clearly already looked at since I have the tool. What I'm asking is help understanding what things are rather than just reading a post and seeing that my random characters don't match the two posts of random characters.


----------



## mus1mus

It says, fir the card to be unlocked, the results should match the results in the OP. Soooooo

Youts says locked. Or do you need further discussion?


----------



## Nomadskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It says, fir the card to be unlocked, the results should match the results in the OP. Soooooo
> 
> Youts says locked. Or do you need further discussion?


I understand that it's locked, I just wanted to know what the results themselves mean, I've been a tinkerer and I like to know the why behind things. You know what I mean? Just something to further my knowledge if that makes sense.


----------



## Unknownm

Question

I own two non reference XFX r9 290 cards in Crossfire both flashed to 390s bios and one of them being unlocked to 290x core.

Since this card is unlocked I'm only able to hit 1110mhz core with 140mV and my second card with 290 core is able to hit 1150mhz @ 140mV

Now if I was to flash my 290x back to 290 core and overclock it to 1150mhz would it be worth it over the 290x core at the lower overclock?

GPUZ reports:

290x @ 1110mhz = Pixel Fillrate: 71.0 , Texture Fillrate: 195.4
290 @ 1150mhz = Pixel Fillrate: 73.6 , Texture Fillrate: 184.0

Side note: Overclock scalability is lower when I unlock my card. I was able to push 1125mhz with 200mV with no errors in furmark but VRM temps were out of control. Before unlocking this card it was running 1150mhz @ 140mV just like my second card without furmark errors.


----------



## N3RORE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Question
> 
> I own two non reference XFX r9 290 cards in Crossfire both flashed to 390s bios and one of them being unlocked to 290x core.
> 
> Since this card is unlocked I'm only able to hit 1110mhz core with 140mV and my second card with 290 core is able to hit 1150mhz @ 140mV
> 
> Now if I was to flash my 290x back to 290 core and overclock it to 1150mhz would it be worth it over the 290x core at the lower overclock?
> 
> GPUZ reports:
> 
> 290x @ 1110mhz = Pixel Fillrate: 71.0 , Texture Fillrate: 195.4
> 290 @ 1150mhz = Pixel Fillrate: 73.6 , Texture Fillrate: 184.0
> 
> Side note: Overclock scalability is lower when I unlock my card. I was able to push 1125mhz with 200mV with no errors in furmark but VRM temps were out of control. Before unlocking this card it was running 1150mhz @ 140mV just like my second card without furmark errors.


Is the same that happened with my, ASIC of you cars is?
You have to check the VIDs before flash and after flash, my card:
before flash:
*State #1: GPUClock = 1030 MHz, MemClock = 1400 MHz, VID = 0.000 V

*

[ GPU PStates List ]

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 483 MHz, VID = 1.09300 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 721 MHz, VID = 1.08700 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 915 MHz, VID = 1.09300 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 959 MHz, VID = 1.11800 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 995 MHz, VID = 1.15000 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 1022 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1030 MHz, VID = 1.19300 V

After flash:
*State #1: GPUClock = 1030 MHz, MemClock = 1400 MHz, VID = 0.000 V

*

[ GPU PStates List ]

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.96800 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 483 MHz, VID = 1.01200 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 721 MHz, VID = 1.02500 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 915 MHz, VID = 1.04300 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 959 MHz, VID = 1.08700 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 995 MHz, VID = 1.13100 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 1022 MHz, VID = 1.16200 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1030 MHz, VID = 1.17500 V

As You can see, after flash the at same state the VIDs are lower than before, for that reason need more mV respect before to going at about the same frequency.
Due to high ASIC in my case(high LeakageID) I can't match the max same frequency in OC at moment.
This is what I understand.
PS: Bios modded by gupsterg


----------



## Unknownm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3RORE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Question
> 
> I own two non reference XFX r9 290 cards in Crossfire both flashed to 390s bios and one of them being unlocked to 290x core.
> 
> Since this card is unlocked I'm only able to hit 1110mhz core with 140mV and my second card with 290 core is able to hit 1150mhz @ 140mV
> 
> Now if I was to flash my 290x back to 290 core and overclock it to 1150mhz would it be worth it over the 290x core at the lower overclock?
> 
> GPUZ reports:
> 
> 290x @ 1110mhz = Pixel Fillrate: 71.0 , Texture Fillrate: 195.4
> 290 @ 1150mhz = Pixel Fillrate: 73.6 , Texture Fillrate: 184.0
> 
> Side note: Overclock scalability is lower when I unlock my card. I was able to push 1125mhz with 200mV with no errors in furmark but VRM temps were out of control. Before unlocking this card it was running 1150mhz @ 140mV just like my second card without furmark errors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the same that happened with my, ASIC of you cars is?
> You have to check the VIDs before flash and after flash, my card:
> before flash:
> *State #1: GPUClock = 1030 MHz, MemClock = 1400 MHz, VID = 0.000 V
> 
> *
> 
> [ GPU PStates List ]
> 
> DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.99300 V
> DPM1: GPUClock = 483 MHz, VID = 1.09300 V
> DPM2: GPUClock = 721 MHz, VID = 1.08700 V
> DPM3: GPUClock = 915 MHz, VID = 1.09300 V
> DPM4: GPUClock = 959 MHz, VID = 1.11800 V
> DPM5: GPUClock = 995 MHz, VID = 1.15000 V
> DPM6: GPUClock = 1022 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
> DPM7: GPUClock = 1030 MHz, VID = 1.19300 V
> 
> After flash:
> *State #1: GPUClock = 1030 MHz, MemClock = 1400 MHz, VID = 0.000 V
> 
> *
> 
> [ GPU PStates List ]
> 
> DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.96800 V
> DPM1: GPUClock = 483 MHz, VID = 1.01200 V
> DPM2: GPUClock = 721 MHz, VID = 1.02500 V
> DPM3: GPUClock = 915 MHz, VID = 1.04300 V
> DPM4: GPUClock = 959 MHz, VID = 1.08700 V
> DPM5: GPUClock = 995 MHz, VID = 1.13100 V
> DPM6: GPUClock = 1022 MHz, VID = 1.16200 V
> DPM7: GPUClock = 1030 MHz, VID = 1.17500 V
> 
> As You can see, after flash the at same state the VIDs are lower than before, for that reason need more mV respect before to going at about the same frequency.
> Due to high ASIC in my case(high LeakageID) I can't match the max same frequency in OC at moment.
> This is what I understand.
> PS: Bios modded by gupsterg
Click to expand...





I didn't know that Insan1ty R9 390X BIOS is now 1.81v, both of my cards have 290_NOMOD_STOCK_V1.7 flashed also not sure how to read the GPU PStates? So another question is should I flash to v1.81 or keep 1.7?

1st Card: 290 @ 290x , 290_NOMOD_STOCK_V1.7 flash:




2nd Card: 290 , 290_NOMOD_STOCK_V1.7 flash:



Quote:


> Note: GPU Clock 1-2-3 & Mem Clock 1 are edited by me which both cards do not downclock to 300mhz at idle, they sit at 900Mhz+. Reason being that some games don't kick the cards into full speed like Counter Strike Source which runs them at 400-700mhz (stock, Modded BIOS) and after values changed: 800-1000 which helps keep a consistent frame rate. I was able to get away with this with my 660 Ti SLi setup when I enabled k-boost which forced both cards to run stock speed but AMD doesn't have this option


Both card use the same "290_NOMOD_STOCK_V1.7" bios but the one with unlockable core unlocks even though it reports 290/390 (non x). If I flash the unlockable card with 290x_NOMOD_STOCK_V1.7 I get a blank screen. Could someone explain this?


----------



## Unknownm

just to verify it here:



EDIT: just flashed both cards to v1.81 and can say it does not work with the second card. After applying my overclock's I get a blank screen after windows bootup. Flashed both back to v1.7 and so far no issues, so no flash to v1.81


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Question
> 
> I own two non reference XFX r9 290 cards in Crossfire both flashed to 390s bios and one of them being unlocked to 290x core.
> 
> Since this card is unlocked I'm only able to hit 1110mhz core with 140mV and my second card with 290 core is able to hit 1150mhz @ 140mV
> 
> Now if I was to flash my 290x back to 290 core and overclock it to 1150mhz would it be worth it over the 290x core at the lower overclock?
> 
> GPUZ reports:
> 
> 290x @ 1110mhz = Pixel Fillrate: 71.0 , Texture Fillrate: 195.4
> 290 @ 1150mhz = Pixel Fillrate: 73.6 , Texture Fillrate: 184.0
> 
> Side note: Overclock scalability is lower when I unlock my card. I was able to push 1125mhz with 200mV with no errors in furmark but VRM temps were out of control. Before unlocking this card it was running 1150mhz @ 140mV just like my second card without furmark errors.


FurMark to check temperatures and stabiltiy of OC is plain bad. It doesn;t represent real load, and it puts enormous stress on your VRM's. I suggest you to test with Firestrike benchmark. My STOCK 290 Tri-X gets thermal shutdown when running FurMark on max, since the VRM's reach 115*C.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> FurMark to check temperatures and stabiltiy of OC is plain bad. It doesn;t represent real load, and it puts enormous stress on your VRM's. I suggest you to test with Firestrike benchmark. My STOCK 290 Tri-X gets thermal shutdown when running FurMark on max, since the VRM's reach 115*C.


This ^ sir, is very spot on +1.

Except, just to add, just game on it. Faster and better way to test your OC.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> FurMark to check temperatures and stabiltiy of OC is plain bad. It doesn;t represent real load, and it puts enormous stress on your VRM's. I suggest you to test with Firestrike benchmark. My STOCK 290 Tri-X gets thermal shutdown when running FurMark on max, since the VRM's reach 115*C.


sorry I should of been more clear, furmark was to test errors not VRM temps.

My VRM temps are from valley benchmark, leaving it going in a loop for couple hours


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Both card use the same "290_NOMOD_STOCK_V1.7" bios but the one with unlockable core unlocks even though it reports 290/390 (non x). If I flash the unlockable card with 290x_NOMOD_STOCK_V1.7 I get a blank screen. Could someone explain this?


Some motherboards freak out when there's mismatch device ID. Yours originally a 290 card, so you should use device ID 67B1 which the 290 ROM have. Both 290 & 290X modded ROM was from 390X ROM, the only difference is the device ID in the ROM.


----------



## bill1971

I have crossfire 290-390 cards,and I want to unlock 390,so I get this.... in hawai info,is possible for unlock?

Untitled8.png 16k .png file


----------



## bill1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> I have crossfire 290-390 cards,and I want to unlock 390,so I get this.... in hawai info,is possible for unlock?
> 
> Untitled8.png 16k .png file


the 390(adapter 2) is ready for unlock?please an answer?


----------



## DDSZ

Newer version of this app will give you an answer.


----------



## bill1971

how can I flash bios when I have two cards in crossfire?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> how can I flash bios when I have two cards in crossfire?


There is a way BUT it would be safer to do it one by one. No need to take out any gpus. just unplug the power to the idle one. make sure to plug monitor to the one being flashed. Disable crossfire first.

I would go as far as testing one gpu at a time thoroughly.

EDIT: Save a copy of the orig. bios in a flashdrive or something external.


----------



## bill1971

I want to chanche bios in xfx 390 dd,because i had black screens,but in techpower up i find only 8 bios,i wonder if somebody has other customs bios for 390 to suggest me?


----------



## gupsterg

*1x special offer*







.

Whomever submits a new entry to 3D Fanboy Competition 2016: nVidia vs AMD (Red Team of course







) I will offer ROM mod service over and above what HawaiiReader does (ie multi state VDDCI / VDDC Limit / LLC / fSW ) aka "The Works"







.

*Only 2 conditions:-*

i) do a entry .

ii) ROM mod done after entry, within my own time constraints (which usually is not long wait







) .


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> *1x special offer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Whomever submits a new entry to 3D Fanboy Competition 2016: nVidia vs AMD (Red Team of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I will offer ROM mod service over and above what HawaiiReader does (ie multi state VDDCI / VDDC Limit / LLC / fSW ) aka "The Works"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *Only 2 conditions:-*
> 
> i) do a entry .
> 
> ii) ROM mod done after entry, within my own time constraints (which usually is not long wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) .


I am in!

EDIT: Or am I too late?


----------



## gupsterg

Hi,

Sorry competition is over, so offer expired, have view of OP of this linked thread. Use HawaiiReader to do mods, if you get stuck post in the thread and I'm sure we'll help you out







.


----------



## mrgnex

I will thanks


----------



## SeraphFJ

Success!

Reference Sapphire R9 290 to 290x

Used Sapphire 015.039.000.007.003526, from the TechPowerUp database.

Before:


After:


----------



## Bigornaud

Hello,

I have a Sapphire R9 290 tri-x oc and I like to know if it was possible I flash to switch to r9 290x .

Here is the screen memory info and hawaii info.



Thanks for your help.


----------



## in2rage

Hey guys. I have a Sapphere R9 290 TRI-X OC. Could you tell me please if it's possible to flash R9 290X rom with such settings?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigornaud*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have a Sapphire R9 290 tri-x oc and I like to know if it was possible I flash to switch to r9 290x .
> 
> Here is the screen memory info and hawaii info.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.


No.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *in2rage*
> 
> Hey guys. I have a Sapphere R9 290 TRI-X OC. Could you tell me please if it's possible to flash R9 290X rom with such settings?


No.


----------



## in2rage

Ah, sad. Anyway, thanks for responding


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *in2rage*
> 
> Ah, sad. Anyway, thanks for responding


You could still try and reflash the stock bios if it fails. But I had the same data with my brother's 290 and that wouldn't unlock as well. So very little chance. You still could flash a modded 390 bios.


----------



## in2rage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> You could still try and reflash the stock bios if it fails. But I had the same data with my brother's 290 and that wouldn't unlock as well. So very little chance. You still could flash a modded 390 bios.


Nah, I'm afraid to do that to be honest


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *in2rage*
> 
> Nah, I'm afraid to do that to be honest


It's the same process. I could help you if you want.


----------



## in2rage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> It's the same process. I could help you if you want.


No, thank you mate. I don't need it now, because I've already sold my card today. I found a good example of R9 Fury X to buy, gonna get it tommorrow.


----------



## Toothless192

Alright guys so I followed all the steps but get a black screen. Now i put in my 760 to maybe get the old rom on and that card gets no video to. What do i do? I followed everything in the directions yet have issues.


----------



## Toothless192

If i want to unbrick this card how do i get video if i can't for the step that it requires. This does not make sense to me.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toothless192*
> 
> If i want to unbrick this card how do i get video if i can't for the step that it requires. This does not make sense to me.


There's step to unbricking your card at OP. BTW, did you wait long enough for windows to load?


----------



## Toothless192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> There's step to unbricking your card at OP. BTW, did you wait long enough for windows to load?


i waited for windows to load and also when it comes for the step to boot from usb and use the 290 the screen stays black since my board is disliking the 290


----------



## 4everAnoob

Got my ref. ASUS R9 290 today, not unlockable (F8010005), but Hynix memory! Yeah! And 78 ASIC quality so not disappointed at all!


----------



## 3DFox

290 has no black screen long time ago after I edit DPM table.

Just set DPM0 @300/150 0.993mv , DPM1-7 all @ 947/1250 1.250mv.

unlocked 290 to 290x, it has no black screen too excpet @1000/1250.

DPM0 @300/150 0.968mv , DPM1-7 all @ 947/1250 1.225mv.

another way to aviod the black screen is run @ 1000/1100mhz. too sucked !

It seems the locked 4 CUs is unstable @ 1000/1250.

neither +- core/aux voltage nor +-powerlimit both black screen , and I have to power off and power up.

reset button didn't work.

That's why amd locked them?

And if somebody have any idea, pls tell me. How can the 290x unlock stable @1000/1250??


----------



## madalin3

Hello everyone.

Do you guys know if there is an actual r9 290x bios, with modded IDs like the PT1T one, that still has the voltage tables?
Thank you!


----------



## Goku83989982324

Hi guys why is first shader with f9 =?


----------



## wantedys14

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1787:2343
Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Can I unlock something or do something to get a little up?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wantedys14*
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1787:2343
> Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> Can I unlock something or do something to get a little up?


From OP:

Code:
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

Code:
RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000

So it looks like you can unlock. You can always try anyway. With the dual bios switch you can always flash it back..


----------



## just wondering

Okay , I have run the the program and below are my results , they do look different , but I am hoping mine might be unlockable

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8800005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

my card is one of the reference r290 by xfx old style cooler , black edition OC


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just wondering*
> 
> Okay , I have run the the program and below are my results , they do look different , but I am hoping mine might be unlockable
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8800005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> my card is one of the reference r290 by xfx old style cooler , black edition OC


Code:
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
Code:
RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000

From OP. Please read before posting. No your card isnt unlockable..


----------



## solidamage

Hello,

I have a asus dc2 r9 290

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:04DD
Memory config: 0x500013AA Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

According to this... I have an unlocked card!

I already tried a couple of 290x bios (from users, still not tried the bios from first page) for asus dc2 oc... But nome seems to work, I always get the card soft bricked.
What should I check in a bios before loosing time flashing it?
Another thing... Already flashed 390 bios on my card, where can I get more performance? With 290x or with 390 bios?

Thanks!


----------



## reaper57

Damn, mine is unfortunately locked









Sapphire reference card

Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8800005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## nathannev

MSI Radeon R9 290 Gaming
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1462:3081
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
I was able to flash the bios however after doing this my pc booted into windows 10 without and drivers and functioned fine UNTIL I attempted to install any drivers. After installing drivers the pc BSOD'd saying atikmdag.sys was causing the issue. Any ideas on how to fix?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathannev*
> 
> MSI Radeon R9 290 Gaming
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1462:3081
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> I was able to flash the bios however after doing this my pc booted into windows 10 without and drivers and functioned fine UNTIL I attempted to install any drivers. After installing drivers the pc BSOD'd saying atikmdag.sys was causing the issue. Any ideas on how to fix?


Try a different BIOS. I had the same problem with a 390X BIOS.


----------



## RYZON

Hello, i have a sapphire r9 290 tri-x oc, what is the best bios?

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## Gil80

how can this be performed on windows 10?
I used rufus.exe utility to create a bootable USB drive but the PC won't boot into it so I can't get DOS mode to work.

Is there an option for DOS mode in win 10?


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> how can this be performed on windows 10?
> I used rufus.exe utility to create a bootable USB drive but the PC won't boot into it so I can't get DOS mode to work.
> 
> Is there an option for DOS mode in win 10?


Very easy. Takes about 5 minutes and all you need is a flash drive. HERE are the instructions, they are written for W7 but it is exactly same process for W10.


----------



## kenshinsars

you need to set the USB drive as first boot device for it to boot from it, setting USB device 1st will be in your BIOS


----------



## Gil80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SultanOfWalmart*
> 
> Very easy. Takes about 5 minutes and all you need is a flash drive. HERE are the instructions, they are written for W7 but it is exactly same process for W10.


it's not working.
it fails to format and renders the USB drive inaccessible.

I've tried several USB drives.
I need to use Rufus to format the USB drive to render it accessible again.
I don't know why it fails to format the drive. and rufus doesn't have the option to use the Win98boot folder for DOS bootable USB drive.
Any other ideas?


----------



## Gil80

Update:
Using the HP boot disk utility is not working.

However, using Rufus with FreeDos is working and apparently I was able to flash the BIOS I downloaded from the database of the R9 290 Gigabyte.

I might have missed it in the OP but if not, then the OP should update to Enable CSM compatibility mode under BIOS, because not all USB boot disks are UEFI compatible. I had to enable Legacy support.

*The problem I'm trying to solve with flashing a new BIOS:*

2x R9 290 water cooled.
I upgraded to latest AMD driver from October. I used to have the previous one from September.
I noticed some issues where things would get stuck in games.

I used DDU in safe mode to remove AMD drivers and installed the latest October driver.
I didn't reboot immediately after install.

After a reboot I got a BSOD with error message: thread stuck in device driver
I pushed the rest button and it booted normally.

I use GPU-Z to run a quick benchmark where I can see that both GPU operate at full capacity.

The 1st GPU shows: PCI-E 3.0 X 16 @ X8 3.0
The 2nd GPU shows: PCI-E 3.0 X 16 @ X2 1.1 !!!!!!!

I had to somehow remove the GPU's and reinstall them in order for the BIOS to register the 2nd GPU as x8 and not x2.

The damage was that the BIOS of 2ng GPU got corrupted:



Anyway, this is the current status with my GPUs after flashing (see image):


Previously the 2nd GPU didn't have BIOS number. now it has.
BUT see that it doesn't have UEFI and the Bus Width and Bandwidth are dodgy.
Also, the 2nd GPU shows 2816 shaders which is not true. I didn't flash 290X BIOS.

Can this be fixed?
and lastly, why does GPU-Z shows PCI-E 3.0 X 16 @ X8 *1.1* instead of *3.0* on both GPUs when under load???


----------



## CupraDine

My Info:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0470
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Has anyone found a bios that would work with this?? I am aware it is locked.


----------



## klepp0906

EDIT - its all a lie, still locking up even with the downclocking turned off. Any ideas? its only ffxiv and only ffxiv with the darn'd r290/x pc

need a little help guys. not a big radeon guy but my main pc is nvidia/intel so when i built my backup/other pc i decided to go amd, see how the other side lives n all that.

anyhow, i have 3 r290's which were flashed to 290x

i just returned to ffxiv and ive had the craziest time for about a month now trying to sort out the issues im having.

basically after 30m-4hr (randomly it seems somewhere in that window) the game will lock up visually but i can hear the sound and game still playing. aka actions still create audio etc, its still functioning outside the frozen/stationary image.

After taking a closer look at afterburner and trying everything under the sun - it appears that it has to do with the cards downclocking/pstates.

when it locks up the clockspeed of hte card is at like idle. even while its working its constantly bouncing up and down and never gets much above 500mhz.

I downloaded something called clockblocker which stops the downclocking and it fixed it. smooth as butter and no freezes. The problem is A) we're pretty power concious here at home and B) the heat generated is proposterous. I have crossfire on as im using eyefinity but the game im playing wont use crossfire in windowed mode so normally just 1 card should be clocking up/doing the lifting. With AMD Clockblocker and downclocking disabled - all 3 cards are running at 1050 100% of the time...

so long story short. I need ideas. Suggestions. advice. perhaps something i didnt try? I need this to stop freezing up my game, but i also cant be running these things full bore 24/7.

Ive tried different drivers, ive tried downclocking the core and the memory, ive tried increasing the vcore, power limit, and aux power. Nothing helps except for disabling the downclocking.

looking like i need to use a new bios or something? or adjust my pstates? any advice to that end?

EDIT - also worth mentioning it doesnt happen to wow. only ffxiv best i can tell.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> need a little help guys. not a big radeon guy but my main pc is nvidia/intel so when i built my backup/other pc i decided to go amd, see how the other side lives n all that.
> 
> anyhow, i have 3 r290's which were flashed to 290x
> 
> i just returned to ffxiv and ive had the craziest time for about a month now trying to sort out the issues im having.
> 
> basically after 30m-4hr (randomly it seems somewhere in that window) the game will lock up visually but i can hear the sound and game still playing. aka actions still create audio etc, its still functioning outside the frozen/stationary image.
> 
> After taking a closer look at afterburner and trying everything under the sun - it appears that it has to do with the cards downclocking/pstates.
> 
> when it locks up the clockspeed of hte card is at like idle. even while its working its constantly bouncing up and down and never gets much above 500mhz.
> 
> I downloaded something called clockblocker which stops the downclocking and it fixed it. smooth as butter and no freezes. The problem is A) we're pretty power concious here at home and B) the heat generated is proposterous. I have crossfire on as im using eyefinity but the game im playing wont use crossfire in windowed mode so normally just 1 card should be clocking up/doing the lifting. With AMD Clockblocker and downclocking disabled - all 3 cards are running at 1050 100% of the time...
> 
> so long story short. I need ideas. Suggestions. advice. perhaps something i didnt try? I need this to stop freezing up my game, but i also cant be running these things full bore 24/7.
> 
> Ive tried different drivers, ive tried downclocking the core and the memory, ive tried increasing the vcore, power limit, and aux power. Nothing helps except for disabling the downclocking.
> 
> looking like i need to use a new bios or something? or adjust my pstates? any advice to that end?
> 
> EDIT - also worth mentioning it doesnt happen to wow. only ffxiv best i can tell.


Flash the cards but to the locked state of a 290 and see if you have the problem.


----------



## Darknessrise13

Code:



Code:


Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8400005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

I'm assuming this is a no go?


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darknessrise13*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F8400005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> I'm assuming this is a no go?


Correct.


----------



## nickcnse

What happens if you disable ULPS instead of running the clockblocker application? I find that just doing this after an update fixes most of my issues with crossfire.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Flash the cards but to the locked state of a 290 and see if you have the problem.


Fwiw I just tried the 390x modded bios and had the same issue. Then tried the stick r290 bios and the same exact problem.

The pc passes prime for 6 hours (before I shut it off) - and passes ibt and hyper pi etc.

I'm at a loss.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickcnse*
> 
> What happens if you disable ULPS instead of running the clockblocker application? I find that just doing this after an update fixes most of my issues with crossfire.


I'd prefer to keep the power saving stuff on after a few years of running quad titans round the clock my wife was not pleased with our energy bills lol.

That being said - I tried turning it off before I began searching for other means to manipulate (aka clockblocker).

I'll give it another stab for posterity I suppose. Thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## nathannev

Tried 4 different bios and still nothing new,


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> Update:
> 
> Previously the 2nd GPU didn't have BIOS number. now it has.
> BUT see that it doesn't have UEFI and the Bus Width and Bandwidth are dodgy.
> Also, the 2nd GPU shows 2816 shaders which is not true. I didn't flash 290X BIOS.
> 
> Can this be fixed?
> and lastly, why does GPU-Z shows PCI-E 3.0 X 16 @ X8 *1.1* instead of *3.0* on both GPUs when under load???


Yes it is a Windows 10 issue with ULPS and Crossfire...disable ULPS via regedit.


----------



## TMan777

Hi all,
I read the first page and suspect mine cannot be locked, however after browsing a few pages I don't see anyone that has the same info that I get from Hawaii info 12. I have 4's. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BadRobot

Unstable as all hell!

I used Rufus with FreeDOS instead of HPUSB thing since it crashed and errored trying to format the drive. No problem with Rufus. Flashing it was no problem either. The Asus rom _does not_ like F.lux though. Screen flickers like crazy trying to dim the blues. I'll have to test that further.

Overclocking is quite unstable. I have to use MSI afterburner when ATI overdrive crashes. It'll take some more testing but I haven't given up! I have a r9 290 Windforce and downloaded the bios for the 290X version on techpower up so I'll try that tomorrow.


----------



## BadRobot

So I tried again, this time with the 290X version of the same model. It's just as unstable. On the regular one I'm already at 1040/1250 Mhz and it's stable enough to reach 1100/1250 Mhz which is about 5.5%. The 290x bios can't even push through 4.5% from 1040/1250 and so benchmarks are lower, but only slightly.

So that's me throwing in the towel on this. For reference, I have the Gigabyte R9 290 Windforce with Arctic Accelero 4 + extra self stick heatsinks on memory and vrm. Temperatures didn't go above 60*C with idle being 34*C. Lowest temp in case is 23*C with ambient being around 18-20.

MemoryInfo

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1458:2281
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

CUinfo

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1458:2281
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, *all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement*. ; _ ;


----------



## L3apr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> So far, all Gigabyte, ASUS, and Sapphire cards failed. The main cards that have a high success of unlocking are the XFX and Powercolor 290s. Check the Older 290 -> 290X Flash Results spoiler in the OP for more info.


My r9 290 built by amd haves this code:

RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Is it unlockable?


----------



## Darap21

Hello ... I have the Sapphire R9 290 and I want to do an upgrade to 290Χ

2017.02.12-14.13.png 1820k .png file


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L3apr*
> 
> My r9 290 built by amd haves this code:
> 
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> Is it unlockable?


From OP:
Quote:


> Code:
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000
> 
> Code:
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000


So the answer is no. Please read the OP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darap21*
> 
> Hello ... I have the Sapphire R9 290 and I want to do an upgrade to 290Χ
> 
> 2017.02.12-14.13.png 1820k .png file


That picture tells us nothing. Read OP first.


----------



## NilusvanEdel

Here was crap, failed to read the memory info output properly.


----------



## grifers

Hi. How to change "device id" on my 290x?. I need to change device id from "1002 67b0" to "1002 67b9" (like a 295x2). I cant modify this? Thanks


----------



## rikimedina

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

can this one be unlock its reference design


----------



## johnz31975

hello i have 2 xfx r9 290 not unlockable and one asus matrix r9 290x on my system. In dx12, crossfire is enabled but time spy in 3d mark only uses the first card the asus one. If i test tomb raider with dx12 enabled only the first card works, but in dx11 all of them work, and in fire strike 3d mark again again all of them work. I think this is a problem with dx12 crossfire with different device ids in cards. I tryied to write bios from r9 290x to my 2 xfx cards, but ati flash changes device id from 67B1(290) TO 67B0(290X) but when i use gpu z in windows the device id is not changed it is still 67B1, SO NO LUCK WITH XFX cards, My second option is to try to change device id to the matrix card, can someone please if this a correct idea mod my bios from device id 67B0 to 67B1 so i can test the other option?
here is my bios
https://www.mediafire.com/?0vh6ucli8za7xgf


----------



## wrtnsq

My gpu is ASUS R9290-DC-4GD5
After several tries of bios flashing only frequency i could achieve was 300 mgz and it wont be able go up of it
But after i flahed my original back i was able to achieve 1070 gpu 1350 memory
Shaders quantity is the same
Any ideas what happened and how to achieve better results? or maybe lower voltage if every bios able to work only on 300 mhz gpu
btw memory clock able to go over 1300 still


----------



## thezfunk

I can't get hawaiinfo12.exe to run on Windows 10 to find out if my card is compatible. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## wrtnsq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thezfunk*
> 
> I can't get hawaiinfo12.exe to run on Windows 10 to find out if my card is compatible. Does anyone have any suggestions?


Try to install old netframeworks, etc such type of software that usually apps may require, or might be new win10 updates have broke something, i didn't test
did you try to run in add with win7


----------



## thezfunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrtnsq*
> 
> Try to install old netframeworks, etc such type of software that usually apps may require, or might be new win10 updates have broke something, i didn't test
> did you try to run in add with win7


I did try compatibility mode and that didn't work.


----------



## halloworld

i have this

is a sapphire trixx

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

can i unlock


----------



## jcethridge3

I've got a Gigabyte Windforce R9 290 and I've been using the ASUS BIOS for a good few weeks and everything is stable, but I can only change settings on my Z77 motherboard BIOS if I switch the GPU into it's old bios.
What could I do to see my motherboard bios with the 290x bios flashed onto my GPU? It's quite a pain when I need to tweak my CPU overclock.
I've read about Gigabytes not being able to be unlocked to a 290x, but GPU-z shows all 2816 of the stream processors instead of the 2560. I've tried flashing it with a stock Gigabyte Windforce R9 290x bios but it's less stable and I still have the same issue.

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## Zucksi

Hey, as I saw a while ago I was the only one who could unlock all stream processors on a gigabyte r9 290.

I am sure that there are way more gigabyte cards that can be easily unlocked. The only disadvantage is that not every unlocked card is stable.



If your card has the same GV-R929OC-4GD sticker as this one at the PCIe bus ....Just check out what is laying behind that sticker









I unlocked the card with the stock R9 290X Bios provided on the homepage of gigabyte.

Unfortunately I sold the card 2015.


----------



## LordKanti

Does the 290 have to be in slot 1 for Hawaii info? I have a gtx in slot 1 and the 290 in slot 2:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 10DE:1402 - 3842:2956
Memory config: 0x00000000
adapter #1 is not Hawaii-based


----------



## TwilightRavens

Any word if the MSI 290X Gaming 4G can be flashed to the ASUS bios (the one that allows +200mv and the ASUS overclock program?)


----------



## eagleone1

Hi I have the same one with the sticker and underneath it says 290X but Hawaii info reports F8010005. According to the guide that number should be F8000005 to be unlockable.
I have not tried to unlock it.

IMG_1507.JPG 153k .JPG file


----------



## Krack

just for reference:

XFX R9-290A-EDFD

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
RA1: F8080005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## RYZON

guys i have a sapphire r9 290 tri-x oc, what is the best bios for that graphic card?

thanks a lot


----------



## mfdoom7

Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0468
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8400005 RD2: 00000000


is it locked ?


----------



## mangaultime

Hello


I have a r9 290 vapor-x OC and i want to flash it before buy another


hawaii info give me this


Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F9000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000



I think i cant unlock the card but someone can confim this ?


Thanks in adanve


----------



## TwilightRavens

mangaultime said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> I have a r9 290 vapor-x OC and i want to flash it before buy another
> 
> 
> hawaii info give me this
> 
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
> Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> RA1: F9000005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
> RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000
> 
> 
> 
> I think i cant unlock the card but someone can confim this ?
> 
> 
> Thanks in adanve


If it has a backup BIOS switch I say go for it, worst case you can switch to the backup and boot from it, then reflash the other BIOS back to what it was. Just make sure you back it up just in case.


----------



## Ekkaia

As this posts seems older, I posted on https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-...0x-updated-02-16-2016-a-223.html#post28297634


----------



## jimpsar

Hello,
just bought an 290 Sapphire Tri X 4gb for fun and would like to flash 290x or 390 bios.
Downloaded all the tools did a search. Got usb flash drive ready.
However cannot run hawaiinfo or memoryinfo in windows10 at all in order to check if it is unlockable or not.
Any help appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## paradoxum

Necro. My card is a "Sapphire Tri-X R9 290 OC", I run hawaii, my numbers don't match - because it's not a reference card?
Does this mean I can't flash anything - or will the sapphiretri-x290x-zip work? If it will, should I just follow the guide but use that file?

thanks in advance.

Edit:
Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8200005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## zakalweocp

Does anyone have a location for the bios chips on a sapphire tri-x oc r9 290x? I stupidly bricked it and put a bad bios on both chips and now adapter not detected. thankfully I found out you can do this wire trick, hopefully they are both on the back because I have a full cover waterblock on it (and backplate, but that's easier to take off if both chips are on the back.)

Thanks in advance.


----------

